# MRV/DECA Going National May 13th



## CuriousG

Just got off the phone with D*. I had been transferred to the "multi-room group" due to the nature of my questions (converting from older dish to SWM). The rep advised me to wait to convert to SWM until next week as MRV/DECA was going national on the 11th and I would get a better deal on the SWM conversion.

She also confirmed the pricing that has been posted here. $99 for the hardware and $49 for the installation.


----------



## matt

Cool


----------



## harsh

Also confirmed for "next week" in the Q1 Earnings Call as reported by Doug Brott.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Wish we could go ahead and schedule appointments. I assume we'll be getting a NR SW update? Or not?


----------



## zudy

Cool I will be ordering mine next week.


----------



## Doug Brott

Don't get disappointed if you call in on 5/11 and they ask you to call back on 5/13


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Mannnnnnnnnnnn. Dont say that!


----------



## sigma1914

Also remember....DECA & MRV *does not* mean you get Hx24s.


----------



## rhipps

Doug Brott said:


> Don't get disappointed if you call in on 5/11 and they ask you to call back on 5/13


Thanks Doug. Will hold my call until 5/13 

BTW, do you know if there will be an installation charge for folks who have the D* service plan (like me)?


----------



## ShapeGSX

CuriousG said:


> She also confirmed the pricing that has been posted here. $99 for the hardware and $49 for the installation.


What does "the hardware" you are referring to consist of?

I suffered through the first days of the HR20-700, I AM going to end up with an HR24 _one way or another_. :lol:


----------



## sigma1914

ShapeGSX said:


> What does "the hardware" you are referring to consist of?
> 
> I suffered through the first days of the HR20-700, I AM going to end up with an HR24 _one way or another_. :lol:


DECA modules.


----------



## ShapeGSX

Any idea what kind of charge there will be for a SWiMLine dish setup with MRV and an HR24 to replace a DirecTivo?

Is it $99 + $49 + $199 ?

Any deals for good accounts? 

I was hoping to buy the HR24 at Best Buy, but they aren't going to carry DirecTV receiver equipment anymore.


----------



## Doug Brott

ShapeGSX said:


> Any idea what kind of charge there will be for a SWiMLine dish setup with MRV and an HR24 to replace a DirecTivo?
> 
> Is it $99 + $49 + $199 ?
> 
> Any deals for good accounts?
> 
> I was hoping to buy the HR24 at Best Buy, but they aren't going to carry DirecTV receiver equipment anymore.


YMMV .. It could be what you've posted, you may end up doing better.


----------



## BattleZone

ShapeGSX said:


> Any idea what kind of charge there will be for a SWiMLine dish setup with MRV and an HR24 to replace a DirecTivo?
> 
> Is it $99 + $49 + $199 ?


Yes, except you can only specify "HD-DVR", you can't specify "HR24". You'll get what the tech has available that day.



> Any deals for good accounts?


Usually. Call or check online when you're ready.



> I was hoping to buy the HR24 at Best Buy, but they aren't going to carry DirecTV receiver equipment anymore.


Don't bet on it. Most likely, it's just that the old SKU numbers were deleted from BB's system so that they couldn't be re-ordered. Anyone who is taking the word of a BB drone on a national policy is, well, lacking life experience...


----------



## ShapeGSX

BattleZone said:


> Yes, except you can only specify "HD-DVR", you can't specify "HR24". You'll get what the tech has available that day.


I'll either buy one elsewhere, or I'll (nicely) tell the tech to take a hike and come back with the one that isn't slow as molasses. 



> Don't bet on it. Most likely, it's just that the old SKU numbers were deleted from BB's system so that they couldn't be re-ordered. Anyone who is taking the word of a BB drone on a national policy is, well, lacking life experience...


I'm the one that talked to the BB drone today at lunch. If he didn't have such a believable reason for not carrying them, I would have shrugged it off. The fact that they disappeared from the web site and he said that they weren't going to carry DirecTV receivers anymore is pretty damning. 

The fact that another person got the exact same story from another BB employee in a completely different store on the same day? Yeah, I'm not counting on seeing HR24s in Best Buy.


----------



## RobertE

rhipps said:


> Thanks Doug. Will hold my call until 5/13
> 
> BTW, do you know if there will be an installation charge for folks who have the D* service plan (like me)?


The service plan WILL NOT cover the MRV installation. The plan is for repair of service, not to enhance the service.


----------



## iceturkee

Doug Brott said:


> Don't get disappointed if you call in on 5/11 and they ask you to call back on 5/13


the tech who swapped my bad hr20 a few weeks ago told me he had just completed training and the national rollout was, in fact, may 13.


----------



## MizzouTiger

So, as far as "MRV going national" on 5/11, does that mean that is when they are going to start charging for it?? If so, does that mean it is going to stop functioning for me and then I need to call D* to re-activate? I have had my receivers networked from the beginning when Media Share was being CE tested and don't see a need to go the DECA route at this time (although I may change my mind on that in the future). Just wondering.


----------



## RobertE

MizzouTiger said:


> So, as far as "MRV going national" on 5/11, does that mean that is when they are going to start charging for it?? If so, does that mean it is going to stop functioning for me and then I need to call D* to re-activate? I have had my receivers networked from the beginning when Media Share was being CE tested and don't see a need to go the DECA route at this time (although I may change my mind on that in the future). Just wondering.


It's not 5/11, its 5/13.
The free "beta" ends on 5/20.


----------



## Hdhead

RobertE said:


> It's not 5/11, its 5/13.
> The free "beta" ends on 5/20.


So we only got 7 days to install and not get interrupted?


----------



## LameLefty

Hdhead said:


> So we only got 7 days to install and not get interrupted?


You have 7 days to call and get the flag set on your account. So far, it's not at all certain that a truck roll is going to be required.


----------



## jcwest

I'm planning to get MRV/DECA when available.

One question for early addaptors: 
If you have UPS's installed on all DVR's but not the power injector for the SWM/DECA system, how long does it take the SWM system to "reboot" or initialize or whatever it does after a power blip?

Thanks J C


----------



## dwcolvin

jcwest said:


> I'm planning to get MRV/DECA when available.
> 
> One question for early addaptors:
> If you have UPS's installed on all DVR's but not the power injector for the SWM/DECA system, how long does it take the SWM system to "reboot" or initialize or whatever it does after a power blip?


The obvious solution is to locate the SWM Power Inserter at one of the UPS'ed DVR locations (it can be anywhere a coax goes). Then your recordings don't miss a beat. (You may run into some installers that believe the PI should be 'plugged directly into a wall outlet', which is completely unnecessary. What _is_ true is that you don't want it anywhere someone might turn it off (e.g., a power strip) or unplug it (e.g., to run a vacuum).

Separate is the 'bridge' (DECA BB) to your home network... which is not as critical, though if your router is UPSed, you might as well UPS that, too. (All my DVRs, router, access points, switches, PI and Cable Modem are UPSed).


----------



## jdspencer

LameLefty said:


> You have 7 days to call and get the flag set on your account. So far, it's not at all certain that a truck roll is going to be required.


So, do I have to call to get the MRV flag set even if I'm happy with my HRs being connected to my home network and don't really need DECA?


----------



## RunnerFL

jdspencer said:


> So, do I have to call to get the MRV flag set even if I'm happy with my HRs being connected to my home network and don't really need DECA?


If you don't MRV will stop functioning. As LameLefty stated no one knows if you'll be required to do the SWM/DECA upgrade or not.


----------



## Doug Brott

jdspencer said:


> So, do I have to call to get the MRV flag set even if I'm happy with my HRs being connected to my home network and don't really need DECA?


No you do not .. but you will not be able to use Multi-Room Viewing if you don't. The charge will be $3/month regardless of DECA or home networking.


----------



## Doug Brott

LameLefty said:


> You have 7 days to call and get the flag set on your account. So far, it's not at all certain that a truck roll is going to be required.





RunnerFL said:


> If you don't MRV will stop functioning. As LameLefty stated no one knows if you'll be required to do the SWM/DECA upgrade or not.


You will not have to do the SWiM/DECA upgrade .. You WILL be able to use home networking .. It will still cost $3/month ..

The best I can tell, the CSRs are not yet ready for this (think 5/13). You will have to call in when things start, but don't call now as I don't think there is any way to turn it on yet.


----------



## RunnerFL

Doug Brott said:


> You will not have to do the SWiM/DECA upgrade .. You WILL be able to use home networking .. It will still cost $3/month ..
> 
> The best I can tell, the CSRs are not yet ready for this (think 5/13). You will have to call in when things start, but don't call now as I don't think there is any way to turn it on yet.


Any idea if those of us who tested DECA are listed in their system as already having SWM/DECA, or are they going to ask if we want to do the SWM/DECA upgrade?


----------



## texasmoose

RunnerFL said:


> Any idea if those of us who tested DECA are listed in their system as already having SWM/DECA, or are they going to ask if we want to do the SWM/DECA upgrade?


Very cool avatar brau!


----------



## ffemtreed

So has this been confirmed that I am going to lose MRV on May 20th? Or is this just speculation. Gotta prepare the wife ahead of time.


----------



## jdspencer

Doug Brott said:


> You will not have to do the SWiM/DECA upgrade .. You WILL be able to use home networking .. It will still cost $3/month ..
> 
> The best I can tell, the CSRs are not yet ready for this (think 5/13). You will have to call in when things start, but don't call now as I don't think there is any way to turn it on yet.


But, will the CSRs insist that I upgrade to SWM/DECA or just enable the MRV flag? The $3 doesn't really bother me as once DirecTV offers us our LiL I can save a bit when DNS drops off the subscription. Let's hope the CSRs are up to the deluge of calls.

BTW, when I opted into the Beta MRV how did DirecTV know it? I assume via the network connection, so they already know I opted in. Therefore, should be able to just start charging me the $3 fee. Or is this just too logical?


----------



## veryoldschool

jdspencer said:


> BTW, when I opted into the Beta MRV how did DirecTV know it? I assume via the network connection, so they already know I opted in. Therefore, should be able to just start charging me the $3 fee. Or is this just too logical?


So you're asking/saying if my four year old was the one that clicked "ok" to the opt-in screen, that means the bill payer will feel it's alright for DirecTV to charge me. :nono:
This will require an adult to confirm the charges being added to the account.


----------



## Doug Brott

jdspencer said:


> But, will the CSRs insist that I upgrade to SWM/DECA or just enable the MRV flag? The $3 doesn't really bother me as once DirecTV offers us our LiL I can save a bit when DNS drops off the subscription. Let's hope the CSRs are up to the deluge of calls.
> 
> BTW, when I opted into the Beta MRV how did DirecTV know it? I assume via the network connection, so they already know I opted in. Therefore, should be able to just start charging me the $3 fee. Or is this just too logical?


You will have to call and tell them .. I don't know the specifics, but they will almost certainly be reading you some legal speak that you will have to agree to before they turn it on. I do not think you will be able to order by remote or web, but I'd be happy to be proven wrong on that.


----------



## Doug Brott

ffemtreed said:


> So has this been confirmed that I am going to lose MRV on May 20th? Or is this just speculation. Gotta prepare the wife ahead of time.


If you are choosing to not pay, then I'd say that the 20th is a good day to call "the end."


----------



## ffemtreed

Doug Brott said:


> If you are choosing to not pay, then I'd say that the 20th is a good day to call "the end."


Thanks for the heads up!

With only two boxes and only me and my wife living here its not worth it to me. Plus its a little about principle about not paying for a software update either, but that's not for this thread.

Also if having to call in is true that further makes my decision easier. I HATE calling them!


----------



## Herdfan

Doug Brott said:


> I do not think you will be able to order by remote or web, but I'd be happy to be proven wrong on that.


I would be very happy for you to be proven wrong. 

I remember the good old days when you could add a new receiver online.


----------



## Herdfan

ffemtreed said:


> Gotta prepare the wife ahead of time.


Gotta think $3/mo is well worth it to keep the wife happy. :eek2:


----------



## Doug Brott

Herdfan said:


> Gotta think $3/mo is well worth it to keep the wife happy. :eek2:


I'd agree with that ..


----------



## ffemtreed

Herdfan said:


> Gotta think $3/mo is well worth it to keep the wife happy. :eek2:


She will be happy, i told her i'll give up my gamefly and we can get netflix back. Also after the summer is over and I drop my extra old box that I activated for my camper i might check out MRV again.


----------



## veryoldschool

Herdfan said:


> Gotta think $3/mo is well worth it to keep the wife happy. :eek2:


If it was only that easy to keep them happy, we'd ALL pay the three bucks a month. :lol:


----------



## hitokage

Herdfan said:


> I remember the good old days when you could add a new receiver online.


There are some CSRs that think you still can .


----------



## Hdhead

Called to see if I could set up an appointment for MRV installation. Told me to call back on Thursday and they would be able to set it up right away.


----------



## V'ger

What are the odds, DirecTV is going to extend commitment dates with abd without DECA hardware when you call in?


----------



## veryoldschool

V'ger;2449085 said:


> What are the odds, DirecTV is going to extend commitment dates with abd without DECA hardware when you call in?


Quite low would be my guess since going with the DECA upgrade doesn't have a commitment unless there is a receiver swap as part of it.


----------



## lugnutathome

I can confirm that they have no way to just turn it on yet. As of Sat they did not and sounded like they might not be prepared come stated cut over day.

So far I've been through 4 different call requests (given I am in one of the test markets) and I get different stories from each but consistently informed they can do nothing short of a new DECA install till post national roll out.

I had hoped that being in one of the test markets I could just get the boxes authorized and avoid the post national rush but NOOO. I'm pretty certain the field techs are authorizing the receivers individually at the sites now which implies to me a keyword search would make it fizz

I initiated several of the calls and had another email case escalated several levels. Got the escalated "This is how we'll tell you no today" response at mile 53 of a 73 mile bicycle ride I was doing up in Lewis County WA. When I couldn't get them to answer a direct question I gave up and thanked them for telling me no yet again.

"People in my market can subscribe but you say you cannot assure me of no interruption of this service". "So then those that signed up and are already paying may lose their service temporarily as well?" Sigh...

Am doing my best to make noises so the powers that be see a demographic such as mine exists and needs consideration.

It's a bit frustrating as I'm offering them the money with no up front investment on their side. Even if they roll the truck and have their tech "tag up" and they do nothing but authorize all 9 receivers someone is losing money on my install.

Don "patiently impatiently waiting" Bolton



Doug Brott said:


> You will not have to do the SWiM/DECA upgrade .. You WILL be able to use home networking .. It will still cost $3/month ..
> 
> The best I can tell, the CSRs are not yet ready for this (think 5/13). You will have to call in when things start, but don't call now as I don't think there is any way to turn it on yet.


----------



## gary900

LameLefty said:


> You have 7 days to call and get the flag set on your account. So far, it's not at all certain that a truck roll is going to be required.


I just called to get the "flag" set and was told that option is not available yet. The CSR thought that 5/13 would be the date but couldn't be sure.


----------



## dsw2112

lugnutathome said:


> I had hoped that being in one of the test markets I could just get the boxes authorized and avoid the post national rush but NOOO. I'm pretty certain the field techs are authorizing the receivers individually at the sites now which implies to me a keyword search would make it fizz


A co-worker of mine lives in Denver and just got the DECA upgrade. The tech's "keyword" in his case was "opt-in" on the beta screen... I'm curious to see what happens in his case when the beta ends.


----------



## Doug Brott

gary900 said:


> I just called to get the "flag" set and was told that option is not available yet. The CSR thought that 5/13 would be the date but couldn't be sure.


Yup .. I wouldn't even bother until 5/13.


----------



## lugnutathome

This would indicate there is NO real early sign up at all then and that somehow early subscribers will have to get the actual authorization when the mechanism in the DTV support software exists. This implies someone will have to trigger these either from a list or special notation on the accounts themselves.

Probably some IT droid having to run a program off a list from some excel spreadsheet somewhere:eek2:

Don "glad it's not me" Bolton

Could be a bit ugly 


dsw2112 said:


> A co-worker of mine lives in Denver and just got the DECA upgrade. The tech's "keyword" in his case was "opt-in" on the beta screen... I'm curious to see what happens in his case when the beta ends.


----------



## RobertE

Anyone who bothers to call in before 5/13 is pissing into the wind. You are wasting your time and the CSRs time.


----------



## lugnutathome

Came to that conclusion the hard way...:grin:

Don "the world is flat like my head" Bolton



RobertE said:


> Anyone who bothers to call in before 5/13 is pissing into the wind. You are wasting your time and the CSRs time.


----------



## jdspencer

I'll wait until MRV stops working and then maybe I'll call. I can always move some SLs to the LR DVR and leave the BR one for backup. 

Any reason why DirecTV won't offer the MRV option online? Oh yeah, they need to verify that you have the correct equipment.

What are the chances that if and when I do call, they will try to force an equipment upgrade on me? Even if I'm satisfied with using my network?


----------



## Doug Brott

jdspencer said:


> I'll wait until MRV stops working and then maybe I'll call. I can always move some SLs to the LR DVR and leave the BR one for backup.
> 
> Any reason why DirecTV won't offer the MRV option online? Oh yeah, they need to verify that you have the correct equipment.
> 
> What are the chances that if and when I do call, they will try to force an equipment upgrade on me? Even if I'm satisfied with using my network?


If I were DIRECTV and I were the script writer, the chances of offering/suggesting DECA over Ethernet would be 100%.


----------



## Davenlr

jdspencer said:


> What are the chances that if and when I do call, they will try to force an equipment upgrade on me? Even if I'm satisfied with using my network?


I called today to activate a new receiver. After I was through with that, as an afterthought, I asked the lady (it was the access card department) if she could just go ahead and authorize my account for MRV now, so I wouldnt have to call in later.

She questioned me extensively to make sure I actually had DECA adapters or a DECA box, and even made me go outside to the dish to verify the SWM lnb had a "green dot" sticker on it (It did, dont know whats up with that). She put me on hold for a while, and came back and said my receivers all "passed" except my H21-200. Since I had disconnected the H21-200 to hook up the HR24-500, I can only assume they actually pinged the receivers to make sure they were connected, or else I dont know how she would have known the H21-200 wasnt "passing".

Anyway, she said she would update my account, and then made sure I was aware of the $3 a month fee.

You can take what you want from that info, as to what they will or wont do


----------



## SBacklin

I am using MRV right now....beta....through my home network. I read this thread. Am I correct in understanding that on the 20th...if I don't call in and say "hey, I still want MRV, I understand there will be a $3 fee", that it will be turned off?

Am I correct in reading that I could call in as early as the 13th to tell them I still want it to avoid interruption with MRV?

Am I also correct in that I do have a choice with either using DECA or continue using my home network...the fee still applies? They will push a SWiM/DECA upgrade and I can actually refuse it and still get MRV?


----------



## litzdog911

SBacklin said:


> I am using MRV right now....beta....through my home network. I read this thread. Am I correct in understanding that on the 20th...if I don't call in and say "hey, I still want MRV, I understand there will be a $3 fee", that it will be turned off?


Yes.



SBacklin said:


> Am I correct in reading that I could call in as early as the 13th to tell them I still want it to avoid interruption with MRV?


Yes.



SBacklin said:


> Am I also correct in that I do have a choice with either using DECA or continue using my home network...the fee still applies? They will push a SWiM/DECA upgrade and I can actually refuse it and still get MRV?


We think so. Not 100% sure yet.


----------



## SBacklin

litzdog911 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> We think so. Not 100% sure yet.


On the last one, which part are we not sure about?


----------



## veryoldschool

SBacklin said:


> On the last one, which part are we not sure about?


We believe you'll be able to use your own network and still pay the fee.


----------



## Doug Brott

veryoldschool said:


> We believe you'll be able to use your own network and still pay the fee.


You will be able to use your home network .. It's the "how" that is still alluding us. I suspect it will become clear on 5/13 when folks start trying to turn it on.


----------



## jdspencer

What are the chances that DirecTv will have the MRV option on the website? Probably the same as having your commitment date on it.


----------



## Doug Brott

jdspencer said:


> What are the chances that DirecTv will have the MRV option on the website? Probably the same as having your commitment date on it.


You know .. I don't think this is going to happen, but as I noted earlier. I hope I'm wrong on this one and that it's just another feature you can check (after agreeing to the legalese) on the web page.


----------



## Doug Brott

OK folks, what I am about to say is not fully confirmed .. It's more from information I've pieced together from multiple sources than from one single message. It may not be 100% accurate, but should follow along similar lines:

*How to Sign up for MRV if you are on Ethernet (not DECA)*

On May 13th you might start receiving a message indicating that you need to call in to DIRECTV to activate MRV
If not, on or about May 20th, MRV will stop working and you will receive the message.
You will need to call DIRECTV using the phone number from the on screen message. It might be the main DIRECTV number, it might be a special number (I don't know).
Beginning on May 13th (not before), DIRECTV CSRs should have a screen on which to allow you to activate MRV .. They will have to read you some legalese that you must agree to before MRV will be activated using your home network.
Once activated, you will be charged $3/month for the use of MRV and DIRECTV will not provide you support for MRV beyond the question "Would you like to upgrade to DECA?"

I'm sure someone will have tried this before I even wake up tomorrow :lol:

Odds are there will be a few growing pains as this ramps up.


----------



## dave29

Thanks for the info Doug!

Sounds like good news for the ethernet guys.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great news for me Im hardwired


----------



## lugnutathome

YEEEEEEE HAAAAW!

Don "and there was much rejoicing" Bolton


----------



## RunnerFL

Doug Brott said:


> Once activated, you will be charged $3/month for the use of MRV and DIRECTV will not provide you support for MRV beyond the question "Would you like to upgrade to DECA?"


Are they going to know that those of us who tested DECA already have DECA or are they going to be surprised when we answer their question by saying "I already have DECA"?


----------



## dwcolvin

Doug Brott said:


> *How to Sign up for MRV if you are on Ethernet (not DECA)*


What about folks who have DIY DECA (or hybrid DECA/Ethernet networks)?


----------



## dave29

RunnerFL said:


> Are they going to know that those of us who tested DECA already have DECA or are they going to be surprised when we answer their question by saying "I already have DECA"?


Just tell 'em that you bought them from Solid Signal.


----------



## bobnielsen

dave29 said:


> Just tell 'em that you bought them from Solid Signal.


+1

Has anyone received a DECA from Solid Signal yet? The website says they are in stock but my order (from Monday) is still "In Process".


----------



## Doug Brott

dwcolvin said:


> What about folks who have DIY DECA (or hybrid DECA/Ethernet networks)?


We can refine the response over the next few days


----------



## sungam

bobnielsen said:


> +1
> 
> Has anyone received a DECA from Solid Signal yet? The website says they are in stock but my order (from Monday) is still "In Process".


Two DECA and one BSF ordered yesterday and arrived today via FedEx ground. HR24 ordered on 5/7 is still 'In Process'


----------



## waylonrobert

In examining what the DECA adapters look like, and looking at Solid Signal's product page, I don't see how they could restrict users who want to use their existing home network connections without buying DECA adapters. Some people floated the theory that they would shut off the RJ45 port on the back of the receivers so that users couldn't bypass the DECA adapter. However, since the DECA adapters come with a short ethernet cable, I don't see how they could shut off the RJ45 port, as the adapter still needs some sort of ethernet connectivity. 

Logically, it looks like users with their own home network connections setup can use them, but with the caveat that it's not officially supported by DirecTV and you are on your own for support (unless you want to pay the installation fees to get things connected "properly"). I guess we'll see in a few days.


----------



## sungam

waylonrobert said:


> ... I don't see how they could restrict users who want to use their existing home network connections without buying DECA adapters. Some people floated the theory that they would shut off the RJ45 port on the back of the receivers so that users couldn't bypass the DECA adapter. However, since the DECA adapters come with a short ethernet cable, I don't see how they could shut off the RJ45 port, as the adapter still needs some sort of ethernet connectivity.


My guess is that if they wanted to they could simply have the receiver look for the DECA device(s) and not enable MRV if no DECA was found. The DECA devices have MAC addresses and could be seen as distinct and identifiable entities on the network.


----------



## lzhj9k

Doug

Thanks for the leg work for the Hardwired guys

We will see what they say once we receive the message,,


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, maybe this is a stupid question, but what if one is presently happy with his current hardwired, ethernet setup? Does upgrading to DECA provide any kind of advantage technologically or performance-wise?


----------



## RunnerFL

Lord Vader said:


> OK, maybe this is a stupid question, but what if one is presently happy with his current hardwired, ethernet setup? Does upgrading to DECA provide any kind of advantage technologically or performance-wise?


If you're already wired for Ethernet then you won't get any benefit out of not having to run multiple lines, since you already have. One thing that was noticed in testing however is that streaming within a DECA cloud has no effect on the traffic of your local network whereas having everything on your Ethernet network could cause some slowdowns and such. You may also experience better streaming when using DECA since other network activity will not effect it.

For instance I noticed files copy faster across my network ever since I started testing DECA. Of course, just like with everything else, YMMV.


----------



## dwcolvin

http://forums.directv.com/pe/RepositoryFileDownloadServlet/10690708/TB Issue 9 2010-051210.pdf

http://forums.directv.com/pe/RepositoryFileDownloadServlet/10690704/Connected Home FAQ051210.pdf

Something to do while waiting to be the first to order 

This is interesting:
Question: Customers who have MRV compatible IRDs prior to 5/13/2010 and want to
upgrade to MRV programming Post 5/13/10, do the MRV Support Hardware OLIs get added
to the Order?
Answer: Yes, MRV Support Hardware OLI(s) will appear on the Order. The DIRECTV Call
Center will *first offer to drop-ship the necessary MRV Support Hardware to the customer*, or
they will setup an Upgrade Order to have a technician install MRV for an additional charge.


----------



## Lord Vader

RunnerFL said:


> If you're already wired for Ethernet then you won't get any benefit out of not having to run multiple lines, since you already have. One thing that was noticed in testing however is that streaming within a DECA cloud has no effect on the traffic of your local network whereas having everything on your Ethernet network could cause some slowdowns and such. You may also experience better streaming when using DECA since other network activity will not effect it.
> 
> For instance I noticed files copy faster across my network ever since I started testing DECA. Of course, just like with everything else, YMMV.


Well, I can live with my home network slowed down a megabyte or two. If going to DECA meant a difference in, say, 10MB or more, then I'd say it'd be worth it.


----------



## dave29

dwcolvin said:


> http://forums.directv.com/pe/RepositoryFileDownloadServlet/10690708/TB Issue 9 2010-051210.pdf
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/RepositoryFileDownloadServlet/10690704/Connected Home FAQ051210.pdf
> 
> Something to do while waiting to be the first to order
> 
> This is interesting:
> Question: Customers who have MRV compatible IRDs prior to 5/13/2010 and want to
> upgrade to MRV programming Post 5/13/10, do the MRV Support Hardware OLIs get added
> to the Order?
> Answer: Yes, MRV Support Hardware OLI(s) will appear on the Order. The DIRECTV Call
> Center will *first offer to drop-ship the necessary MRV Support Hardware to the customer*, or
> they will setup an Upgrade Order to have a technician install MRV for an additional charge.


I heard this one other time, hopefully it is true.


----------



## aandjw

only DECA hardware needed - will it tie me up for another 12 months?

Any bets? Tomorrow will tell?


----------



## RunnerFL

Lord Vader said:


> Well, I can live with my home network slowed down a megabyte or two. If going to DECA meant a difference in, say, 10MB or more, then I'd say it'd be worth it.


Well I didn't measure the difference but it was significant enough for me to notice that local network performance had increased by a good deal.


----------



## RunnerFL

dwcolvin said:


> http://forums.directv.com/pe/RepositoryFileDownloadServlet/10690708/TB Issue 9 2010-051210.pdf
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/RepositoryFileDownloadServlet/10690704/Connected Home FAQ051210.pdf
> 
> Something to do while waiting to be the first to order
> 
> This is interesting:
> Question: Customers who have MRV compatible IRDs prior to 5/13/2010 and want to
> upgrade to MRV programming Post 5/13/10, do the MRV Support Hardware OLIs get added
> to the Order?
> Answer: Yes, MRV Support Hardware OLI(s) will appear on the Order. The DIRECTV Call
> Center will *first offer to drop-ship the necessary MRV Support Hardware to the customer*, or
> they will setup an Upgrade Order to have a technician install MRV for an additional charge.


Hmmm, so what are the odds we can get them to drop-ship SWM 16's?


----------



## NR4P

Next two days will be very interesting around here. See who can get what ordered and drop shipped.


----------



## camo

Lord Vader said:


> OK, maybe this is a stupid question, but what if one is presently happy with his current hardwired, ethernet setup? Does upgrading to DECA provide any kind of advantage technologically or performance-wise?


Good question. I heard there might be advancements with a DECA systems in the future.
I understand why they don't want to support home ethernet systems with all the different combination's, you would have a nightmare trying to support all the setups. I'm semi network savvy and have had problems with my own systems over the years.


----------



## SBacklin

I'm very computer savvy. I run and manage multiple computers in my home and in other homes in my family. I'm basically the IT guy. My network is solid and I see no performance issues at all using my home network. If they don't want to support ethernet setups...that's fine. I can support my own.


----------



## chevyguy559

lugnutathome said:


> YEEEEEEE HAAAAW!
> 
> Don "and there was much rejoicing" Bolton


I agree!

chevyguy "always checks out how you sign your name" 559

:lol::lol:


----------



## usnret

Will we be getting a NR anytime soon, something that takes away the ability to opt into the MRV beta??


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm assuming that in order to use DECA, then, that a SWM is required, correct? I'd really hate to have someone come out here and replace my current non-SWM and redo all the wiring if it's not necessary; but as I said earlier, if my current hardwired setup is fine, I see no need to "upgrade."


----------



## lugnutathome

Mere hours till MRV becomes reality

As to my signatures for the record... So do I:grin:

Don "it's the voices that control this line" Bolton



chevyguy559 said:


> I agree!
> 
> chevyguy "always checks out how you sign your name" 559
> 
> :lol::lol:


----------



## hitokage

dwcolvin said:


> The DIRECTV Call
> Center will *first offer to drop-ship the necessary MRV Support Hardware to the customer*, or
> they will setup an Upgrade Order to have a technician install MRV for an additional charge.


Yes I'll take everything , except the installer :nono2:.

The last time someone came out, they didn't believe or understand my wiring closet :lol:.


----------



## jsmuga

D* website is down must be changing for MRV upgrades... *Update* Website is now back up with Whole-Home DVR Service as a choice to call and activate.


----------



## Sully

jsmartin99 said:


> D* website is down must be changing for MRV upgrades...


The site is back up and now shows "Whole-Home DVR service" as an option. However, for me it shows that I'm not eligible for the product and have to call into customer service. I'm sure that this is because I don't have DECA/SWM yet.

I tried to call in, but the automated message said that customer service is only available between 8 AM and 10 PM. Looks like I'll have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Billzebub

Sully said:


> I tried to call in, but the automated message said that customer service is only available between 8 AM and 10 PM. Looks like I'll have to wait a bit longer.


Same Here


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I see a website message, "You're not eligible for this product. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000. " Huh???

Site also says, "Beta Testing Phase
Please note the DIRECTV Multi-Room DVR service is currently in its beta testing phase for most areas. During this beta phase, the service will be offered at no charge. Once the service is out of beta and has launched nationally there will be a monthly service fee for the service. 

Please do not purchase any additional receivers to participate in this beta trial. If your existing receivers are not currently networked please do not network them to participate in the beta testing phase. Once the service launches nationally there will be a special offer available to take advantage of the service. 
-------------

Looks like D* isn't rolling out DECA nationally yet.


----------



## jsmuga

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I see a website message, "You're not eligible for this product. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000. " Huh???


same here I think everyone is going to have to call.....


----------



## hdtvluvr

So if they drop ship the Deca's, etc., is there a charge?

I have everything in place (Slimline dish, 8 Channel SWiM, and 4-way Swim splitter). Using 2 HR20-700's. I guess I need 3 Deca's and a PI. Is there also another component to prevent the signal from going back to the dish or is that the Deca that is also used to connect to one's router?

BTW, I bought and installed the SWim myself so D* doesn't know about it. How would I get them to flag my account that it is installed?


----------



## Herdfan

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I see a website message, "You're not eligible for this product. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000. " Huh???


Same here. My guess is its because of the original HDVR2 still listed on my account.


----------



## jsmuga

Called placed order for upgrade. Apt. is this Sat. $99 fee was waived without me asking. Only paying the install fee of $49 plus tax.


----------



## tonypitt

I kept having my calls dropped, so I wound up talking to 3 representatives.

The first one told me that my DVRs would have to be swapped out for $99 each (I have HR23's). I said "Does that mean I have to move to HR24s?" She put me on hold and at that point my call was dropped.

The second rep seemed a bit more knowledgeable, but she was going to turn on MRV without scheduling an install. I explained that I thought I'd need a new dish and mentioned DECA. She put me on hold to check on this, and at that point my call dropped.

The third time I called in (switched phones in case the phone problem was on my end), the rep seemed more knowledgeable. The final total was $163 or so (I guess tax on top of the $149). They could have installed tomorrow, but I requested next Friday instead.

She did indicate that this activated a new 2 year agreement. I didn't argue the point as I don't plan to switch service, but from the things I read here, I didn't think that was accurate. She read me this huge text about cancellation, etc. that sounded like it was probably the same spiel given to new installs. Whether or not the 2 year agreement is in place or not, I don't know.

Overall, I'd say the reps aren't very well informed about MRV yet. All 3 commented that I was their first caller on that topic and it seemed like they had to do a lot of looking in the system before they knew what to ask me.


----------



## Hdhead

Made an appt for Saturday. Was CSR's first order but he was knowledgeable of the process. Have 7 receivers need a swap on one and the others are good to go. Verified Swim16. Said it could take better than 4 hours because of the workload. All for $99. Now thats a deal!

One other thing, at the prompt say multi room viewing. Think that takes you to someone in the know!


----------



## paragon

Just placed my order. They waived the $99 equipment fee.

Additionally, I have two HR21's and they told me one of them would have to be replaced with an HR24. I argued this point (and she checked with a supervisor) and she insisted this was necessary. Because of this, I wasn't eligible for drop shipment (which would have also waived the $49 install fee). Since I know I don't need an HR24, I asked her if I could refuse the HR24 and not have the 24 month commitment and still get the other stuff installed. She said that if it works without it, I can do that, but that all of their documentation indicates one HR24 is necessary. Install is tomorrow morning.

I wasn't planning on getting into a new commitment, so I will have to decide whether I want to get one of them replaced or not. A little annoying, since I could have gotten everything for free if their system didn't say I needed a new receiver.

Total coast $51.94 (+ a 24 month commitment if I have the HR24 installed)


----------



## Billzebub

My install is Monday. The system doesn't recognize the R22 as OK for multi room viewing. I also have an r145 which I'm replacing with an HR24 I ordered from Solid Signal. They're sending 2 h receivers but I shouldn't need them. They also mentioned replacing my dish, but I already have a slimline 5.


----------



## dwcolvin

On the phone now (on hold). CSR is _clueless._ 

"We don't have the ability to drop ship."


----------



## Lord Vader

Gee, now there's a surprise.


----------



## jsmuga

The CSR said she saw a SWiM on my order for the upgrade but could not verify it was SWiM 16. I am assuming the system ordered a 16 since I have 6 HD DVR's.


----------



## jsmuga

Has anyone been able to activate MRV on their network without ordering the upgrade?


----------



## RAD

My experience so far:

- I tried to activate MRV via my online account, the activate button was there but said I wasn't eligable and need to call.

- First CSR had no idea how to just activate just MRV, didn't see an option on her screen, transferred me to the department that handled MRV pilot

- Got the next rep, no MRV without DECA, $99 + $49 for install which they wanted a credit card number for then and at first said a new 1 year commitment (no receivers being installed) and then said sorry but it's a new 2year agreement.

Order cancelled, I'll wait to see if they get their sh*t together and try again later.

UPDATE, supervisor called back no commitment since no new STB's but won't activate MRV without connected home being installed.


----------



## APorter

I ordered this morning. Two of my four boxes are being replaced. They waived the $49 installation fee without me asking. I'm scheduled for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SBacklin

RAD said:


> My experience so far:
> 
> - I tried to activate MRV via my online account, the activate button was there but said I wasn't eligable and need to call.
> 
> - First CSR had no idea how to just activate just MRV, didn't see an option on her screen, transferred me to the department that handled MRV pilot
> 
> - Got the next rep, no MRV without DECA, $99 + $49 for install which they wanted a credit card number for then and at first said a new 1 year commitment (no receivers being installed) and then said sorry but it's a new 2year agreement.
> 
> Order cancelled, I'll wait to see if they get their sh*t together and try again later.


I think its going to become a case of CSR Roulette because they're going to want the bonuses for getting new contracts, etc.


----------



## LameLefty

RAD said:


> My experience so far:
> 
> - I tried to activate MRV via my online account, the activate button was there but said I wasn't eligable and need to call.


Man, that is NOT encouraging. :nono:


----------



## Blurayfan

$99 for Whole-Home DVR upgrade (installation waived). Install scheduled for tomorrow 8AM - 12 noon.


----------



## tonypitt

I was told my install activated a new 2 year agreement. Does that definitely mean it is so, or could the rep just be misinformed? Does DirecTV have any official information anywhere that speaks to this issue?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jsmartin99 said:


> Has anyone been able to activate MRV on their network without ordering the upgrade?


With this all being very, very new....don't expect that to happen for at least a bit.

Having spoken to a CSR or two this morning, its obvious they are all just getting the information on the activation process as a whole. Their instructions/documentation just got out to them very recently....its all new.


----------



## ronkuba

Ordered, install tomorrow Got he install fee waived. I have 6 dvrs do I need a SWiM 16. If so will call back and verify.


----------



## Todd H

I was given the "call to activate" message when I tried to order online. I have two receivers...an HR-23 and an H-23. I'm going to call this afternoon and see what they say.


----------



## veryoldschool

tonypitt said:


> I was told my install activated a new 2 year agreement. Does that definitely mean it is so, or could the rep just be misinformed? Does DirecTV have any official information anywhere that speaks to this issue?


I would say the CSRs are still on their learning curve.
The MRV/DECA upgrade is *NOT* supposed to start/have a program commitment, *BUT* if any receivers need to be swapped to work with the SWiM, then these *do start* another commitment.

From all the posts this morning, I'm not sure anybody is getting the right/full story from DirecTV's CSRs.


----------



## mikeinthekeys

I think I know the answer to this question... but just to be sure: If I am using SWM to piggyback my cable feed to a remote TV I won't be able to upgrade to DECA, correct? I will have to live with the current level of MRV performance with no support from D*, right? So I will need to call to activate MRV, but pass on the DECA equipment and installation. Can anyone please confirm this? Thanks.


----------



## dwcolvin

Doug Brott said:


> OK folks, what I am about to say is not fully confirmed .. It's more from information I've pieced together from multiple sources than from one single message. It may not be 100% accurate, but should follow along similar lines:
> 
> *How to Sign up for MRV if you are on Ethernet (not DECA)*
> 
> On May 13th you might start receiving a message indicating that you need to call in to DIRECTV to activate MRV
> If not, on or about May 20th, MRV will stop working and you will receive the message.
> You will need to call DIRECTV using the phone number from the on screen message. It might be the main DIRECTV number, it might be a special number (I don't know).
> Beginning on May 13th (not before), DIRECTV CSRs should have a screen on which to allow you to activate MRV .. They will have to read you some legalese that you must agree to before MRV will be activated using your home network.
> Once activated, you will be charged $3/month for the use of MRV and DIRECTV will not provide you support for MRV beyond the question "Would you like to upgrade to DECA?"
> 
> I'm sure someone will have tried this before I even wake up tomorrow :lol:
> 
> Odds are there will be a few growing pains as this ramps up.


Doesn't seem to work so far. Some CSRs don't even know what Whole-Home DVR (what it's called on the website) is.

The good news: you can activate on the website
The bad news: it says I'm not eligible, and to call


----------



## jdspencer

I'm going to wait until after my networked MRV stops working. And then I may just rearrange how my system is setup, by moving the two DVRs to the same room again.

I think the reason that you can't enable MRV online is that they want those with networked MRV to call and be coerced into using DECA.


----------



## zudy

So do you have to pay upfront or can they add this to your bill? Anyone know yet?


----------



## Milkman

I think that the reason people may be getting that call to order message is because they have a legacy package (like Total Choice Plus). I get that message for ANYTHING I try to order including the HD Plus package (with those 6 channels or so).


----------



## dwcolvin

veryoldschool said:


> I would say the CSRs are still on their learning curve.
> The MRV/DECA upgrade is *NOT* supposed to start/have a program commitment, *BUT* if any receivers need to be swapped to work with the SWiM, then these *do start* another commitment.
> 
> From all the posts this morning, I'm not sure anybody is getting the right/full story from DirecTV's CSRs.


CSR training seems _abysmal._ Even using the official terminology (*Whole-Home DVR* (not MRV), I get virtual blank stares on the phone.


----------



## jsmuga

zudy said:


> So do you have to pay upfront or can they add this to your bill? Anyone know yet?


I was given both choices and I just put it on my bill.


----------



## mikhu

Milkman said:


> I think that the reason people may be getting that call to order message is because they have a legacy package (like Total Choice Plus). I get that message for ANYTHING I try to order including the HD Plus package (with those 6 channels or so).


Not necessarily true, I have an "old" package, i.e. not one of the new ones that they just changed to earlier this year, but it's not a legacy package (Choice+ HD DVR) and I get the message as well.


----------



## bakerfall

Milkman said:


> I think that the reason people may be getting that call to order message is because they have a legacy package (like Total Choice Plus). I get that message for ANYTHING I try to order including the HD Plus package (with those 6 channels or so).


nope, I have a current/non-legacy package and I can't add it either.

Can someone with a D* connection get the full story? I'm going to be really upset if I lose my networked MRV and can't get it back due to lack of training.


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> CSR training seems _abysmal._ Even using the official terminology (*Whole-Home DVR* (not MRV), I get virtual blank stares on the phone.


I have no idea of how many CSRs they have, but can kind of understand them not being up to speed yet.
Is this how it should be? Of course not, but....


----------



## jsmuga

Milkman said:


> I think that the reason people may be getting that call to order message is because they have a legacy package (like Total Choice Plus). I get that message for ANYTHING I try to order including the HD Plus package (with those 6 channels or so).


I have premier and had to call to order.


----------



## David MacLeod

Milkman said:


> I think that the reason people may be getting that call to order message is because they have a legacy package (like Total Choice Plus). I get that message for ANYTHING I try to order including the HD Plus package (with those 6 channels or so).


nope.
same not eligible message for me on a current plan.


----------



## RAD

Received a call back, supervisor checked and said no new commitment if no receivers being replaced but wouldn't budge on activating MRV without having DECA installed.


----------



## dwcolvin

Just got off the phone, again. CSR (after LONG hold time) said they looked at my account and I wasn't in a Beta, Beta wasn't available in North Carolina, and the only way to turn MRV on is a DECA install. 

While this may be new today, the Beta Opt-In is old news.


----------



## The Spud

jsmartin99 said:


> Has anyone been able to activate MRV on their network without ordering the upgrade?


When I called to order, the CSR was going to activate without ordering the upgrade. Since I am currently running on a wireless N network I wanted the upgrade for better reliability so she transferred me to an "MRV Specialist."

I was quoted $99 equipment, $49 install, 2 year commitment. I questioned the 2 year commitment, but didn't object since I added a receiver 2 months ago and would only be extended a couple of months anyway. I also asked about getting the equipment fee waived since I had read that some people were getting it waived. She put me on hold and when she came back she said she could waive $49.

Install scheduled for next Tuesday.


----------



## dwcolvin

David MacLeod said:


> nope.
> same not eligible message for me on a current plan.


I suspect (after reviewing the documents on the Installer Forum) that there is some flag that you've already had the correct hardware installed (as all HD installs will be after today), and _nobody_ currently has that flag set.


----------



## iceturkee

zudy said:


> So do you have to pay upfront or can they add this to your bill? Anyone know yet?


i was told wednesday you have to pay upfront. i was going to call again today. but i am not keen on a new 2-year contract. i was already told both of my dvr's will work and don't need upgrading.


----------



## SBacklin

The Spud said:


> When I called to order, the CSR was going to activate without ordering the upgrade. Since I am currently running on a wireless N network I wanted the upgrade for better reliability so she transferred me to an "MRV Specialist."
> 
> I was quoted $99 equipment, $49 install, 2 year commitment. I questioned the 2 year commitment, but didn't object since I added a receiver 2 months ago and would only be extended a couple of months anyway. I also asked about getting the equipment fee waived since I had read that some people were getting it waived. She put me on hold and when she came back she said she could waive $49.
> 
> Install scheduled for next Tuesday.


Does your Wireless N setup not good enough? What kind of problems are you running into?


----------



## TBlazer07

dwcolvin said:


> Doesn't seem to work so far. Some CSRs don't even know what Whole-Home DVR (what it's called on the website) is.
> 
> The good news: you can activate on the website
> The bad news: it says I'm not eligible, and to call


I can't even find it on their website (I have always hated their website - it's terribly frustrating to navigate and changes so often it's never the same). I put "MRV" in the search box and all I get is the page saying it's still in beta.


----------



## jagrim

zudy said:


> So do you have to pay upfront or can they add this to your bill? Anyone know yet?


Was only given a choice to pay up front


----------



## Doug Brott

tonypitt said:


> I was told my install activated a new 2 year agreement. Does that definitely mean it is so, or could the rep just be misinformed? Does DirecTV have any official information anywhere that speaks to this issue?


If you get new/replaced receivers, I think the answer to this will be yes .. If it's just the SWiM/DECA (no receivers), then the answer should be no extension from my understanding.


----------



## afulkerson

Just got off phone and getting install tomorrow morning between 8 and 12. They are going to replace my H20-100 due it not having an ethernet port. I expected that. Will wait and see how long it takes to do the install.


----------



## tonypitt

jagrim said:


> Was only given a choice to pay up front


Same with me, and unlike some here, none of my fees were waived.


----------



## Ken984

I called in and got told $99 flat, then she said whoops there is also a $49 install fee, and a new 2 year commitment. She also said all my receivers were MRV ready, which is not true, I have an H20 on my account. So I think I will call back later and see if somebody else is more in the loop.


----------



## tonypitt

Based on how poorly informed the CSRs are on all of this, what does that suggest about the expertise level of the installers? Are they going to be equally clueless?


----------



## Doug Brott

dwcolvin said:


> Doesn't seem to work so far. Some CSRs don't even know what Whole-Home DVR (what it's called on the website) is.
> 
> The good news: you can activate on the website
> The bad news: it says I'm not eligible, and to call


Not sure anyone can actually activate online .. I have a full DECA/SWiM setup and it's telling me to call as well. I expected that a call would be necessary.

Seems the CSRs are not quite hooked in to the new feature just yet. I'll try and find out some things today .. It's early at the moment.


----------



## bakerfall

I have a networked setup that works great and I'm willing to pay the $3, I just want to get it enabled on my account so I don't have any downtime.


----------



## iheartroscoe

Just scheduled an install. Was initially told that it required a new two year commitment, but that was clarified. Two year commitment only applies when swapping receivers. I was also told that I would have to either deactivate or swap my DirecTivo. I have a SWM8 with the legacy ports. Is that still the case? I had to pay up front. Install scheduled for Sunday.


----------



## Doug Brott

tonypitt said:


> Based on how poorly informed the CSRs are on all of this, what does that suggest about the expertise level of the installers? Are they going to be equally clueless?


While there is still a ways to go yet, I do get the sense that installers and installer training has improved significantly over the past couple of years.

That being said, since today is the start day I expect a lot of folks to say that this was the first install for whomever they get as an installer .. So, being their first, it could take them a little bit longer than it will in a few weeks. Patience may be a necessity.


----------



## Doug Brott

SBacklin said:


> Does your Wireless N setup not good enough? What kind of problems are you running into?


Wireless and/or powerline should be avoided at all costs for MRV ..


----------



## Doug Brott

Ken984 said:


> I called in and got told $99 flat, then she said whoops there is also a $49 install fee, and a new 2 year commitment. She also said all my receivers were MRV ready, which is not true, I have an H20 on my account. So I think I will call back later and see if somebody else is more in the loop.


Replacing the H20 with an H24 (or H21/23 + DECA) will trigger the commitment you are seeing.


----------



## The Spud

SBacklin said:


> Does your Wireless N setup not good enough? What kind of problems are you running into?


Most of the time it works fine. Sometimes it gets choppy, and occasionally I lose connection to the network. I presume this is related to how much load is on the network. I am running 3 Linksys WRT160n routers with DD-WRT firmware.

I can put up with the occasional glitch, but my wife can not. It will be worth the $100 to keep her happy.


----------



## dwcolvin

tonypitt said:


> Based on how poorly informed the CSRs are on all of this, what does that suggest about the expertise level of the installers? Are they going to be equally clueless?


I demoed MRV to a Tech last week  He'd at least heard of it.

CSRs seem less well informed.


----------



## Ken984

I know, but she was not offering a new receiver just the commitment. I figure the system was putting it in there she was just not seeing it.



Doug Brott said:


> Replacing the H20 with an H24 (or H21/23 + DECA) will trigger the commitment you are seeing.


----------



## TBlazer07

dwcolvin said:


> CSR training seems _abysmal._ Even using the official terminology (*Whole-Home DVR* (not MRV), I get virtual blank stares on the phone.


D* CSR's are trained using the "trickle down" method. They have a master training meeting where specific trainers from each call center are trained via a nationwide conference call. Then these folks train their supervisors. Then the reps are usually "trained" (I use that term loosely) by reading the training info via an online training system and then take an online test. Now they know everything which is why when you call 5 CSR's you get 9 different answers.


----------



## tonypitt

TBlazer07 said:


> D* CSR's are trained using the "trickle down" method. They have a master training meeting where specific trainers from each call center are trained via a nationwide conference call. Then these folks train their supervisors. Then the reps are usually "trained" (I use that term loosely) by reading the training info via an online training system and then take an online test. Now they know everything which is why when you call 5 CSR's you get 9 different answers.


I can cope with this, and others here are well informed (much moreso than me), but I can see a lot of frustration for others who see the big promos DirecTV has on their web site now and proceeding just based on that. The first rep I talked too was going to ship me new DVRs (at $99 each) and thought that was all there was to it. 

I know it's hard to sync things like this up, but before they start promoting something new they should back it with better training. If nothing else, a customer-accessable FAQ page might be nice.


----------



## aandjw

OK - I have Swimline LNB (single wire from LNB to splitter) and 2 HD-DVRS (HR20-700 and HR21-200). Called to get DECA install (was ready for $99/$49 costs). First CSR said 2 year committment. I balked - he went to a supervisor, came back and said "I turned on MRV for you - so you are set - you don't need the DECA hardware." :lol:

I asked where he got his (erroneous) information - he said from his supervisor. I asked again for the supervisor. After another 10 minutes, the sup came on the line and again said that I didn't need any new equipment since I had a SWiM LNB and 2 of the proper receivers. I disagreed and asked her to check her sources again.

She came back and agreed that I needed the DECA hardware, but said she didn't know how to order it without ordering a receiver upgrade/swap. I said that the hardware was available online and she offered to just reimburse me for the cost.

SO I ordered 3 DECA and one PI from Solid Signal and she credited my account for $143.00! It will end up costing me about $20 (opted for overnight shipping that I didn't feel comfortable charging D*)....

CSR Roulette.....gotta hate it.....

BTW my account online reflects Whole Home DVR as Activated.


----------



## paragon

paragon said:


> Just placed my order. They waived the $99 equipment fee.
> 
> Additionally, I have two HR21's and they told me one of them would have to be replaced with an HR24. I argued this point (and she checked with a supervisor) and she insisted this was necessary. Because of this, I wasn't eligible for drop shipment (which would have also waived the $49 install fee). Since I know I don't need an HR24, I asked her if I could refuse the HR24 and not have the 24 month commitment and still get the other stuff installed. She said that if it works without it, I can do that, but that all of their documentation indicates one HR24 is necessary. Install is tomorrow morning.
> 
> I wasn't planning on getting into a new commitment, so I will have to decide whether I want to get one of them replaced or not. A little annoying, since I could have gotten everything for free if their system didn't say I needed a new receiver.
> 
> Total coast $51.94 (+ a 24 month commitment if I have the HR24 installed)


Well after thinking about my situation (quoted), I decided to just let them swap the HR24. Based on the info given, if I'm paying $50 for the installation that I could otherwise have gotten drop shipped and done myself, I might as well take the new receiver. The commitment doesn't really bother me.

After making that decision, I checked the order online and noticed two discrepancies. 1) It said my installation was unscheduled and 2) It didn't say anything about the HR24. So I called in, and confirmed that I do have installation scheduled for tomorrow. I asked her to tell me what my order listed as being done, and she didn't say anything about an HR24 swap. I told her the other CSR said I needed one and this CSR said she didn't see why I needed one. Of course she also didn't say anything about an SWM8, and the online order shows me as getting one of those (even though I already have one).

I didn't press anything further with her, but if tomorrow comes and the installer doesn't swap an HR24 in, I will be a little agitated and hopefully I can get DIRECTV to retroactively credit me the $50 which I only paid because I was told I needed professional install because I needed a new receiver.


----------



## jsmuga

I was told by the CSR I ordered from that she had a training session on how to order. The weird part was they were not told when it was going to be released to the public. She was surprised today was the day.


----------



## dwcolvin

Latest misinformation is that you have to have an HR24 to activate MRV. :lol:

On hold again.


----------



## ShapeGSX

TBlazer07 said:


> D* CSR's are trained using the "trickle down" method. They have a master training meeting where specific trainers from each call center are trained via a nationwide conference call. Then these folks train their supervisors. Then the reps are usually "trained" (I use that term loosely) by reading the training info via an online training system and then take an online test. Now they know everything which is why when you call 5 CSR's you get 9 different answers.


So they are trained via a game of Telephone. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## bakerfall

I think I'll wait until Doug gets an answer before calling. I'm going to be very upset if after all this, they make you get DECA for MRV.


----------



## gpg

Called in and got the DECA/SWM upgrade scheduled for tomorrow morning. I'm paying only $49 plus tax for the install and I also got a $22 month credit for 3 months without even asking. I'm a Premier customer (been with DirecTV since 1996) and I sub to 3 sports packages. I just hope the installer brings a SWM16 because I've got 9 tuners to cover.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Yeah, I think it's best to probably wait till next week or even June. The fact that the D* website says it's still in Beta is not a good sign.


----------



## jsmuga

gpg said:


> Called in and got the DECA/SWM upgrade scheduled for tomorrow morning. I'm paying only $49 plus tax for the install and I also got a $22 month credit for 3 months without even asking. I'm a Premier customer (been with DirecTV since 1996) and I sub to 3 sports packages. I just hope the installer brings a SWM16 because I've got 9 tuners to cover.


I hope the same since I have 12 tuners but I could not confirm with CSR.


----------



## RunnerFL

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The fact that the D* website says it's still in Beta is not a good sign.


Where do you see that? I'm looking at the Whole Home DVR page now and it makes no mention of it being "Beta". In fact it says it's available and you can call to order, like others have.


----------



## Doug Brott

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Yeah, I think it's best to probably wait till next week or even June. The fact that the D* website says it's still in Beta is not a good sign.


It's not in Beta an more .. I'm sure DIRECTV will correct that message soon. It'd be great if they could just flip a switch and things were all fine and dandy. Unfortunately, as early adopters, we're the folks that will make sure the mom & pops of the world will have that luxury.


----------



## gpg

jsmartin99 said:


> I hope the same since I have 12 tuners but I could not confirm with CSR.


Neither could I.


----------



## Doug Brott

RunnerFL said:


> Where do you see that? I'm looking at the Whole Home DVR page now and it makes no mention of it being "Beta". In fact it says it's available and you can call to order, like others have.


I haven't seen it myself, but there may be a few legacy pages that need to be updated/removed ... There is definitely a new ordering section under services. That doesn't seem to indicate beta.


----------



## SBacklin

Doug Brott said:


> Wireless and/or powerline should be avoided at all costs for MRV ..


I don't have any problems with Wireless. In fact I've streamed HD from my HR23 to my PC....PC is wireless and it was just fine.


----------



## MikeW

With the SWM16, is there still the ability to diplex in OTA using DECA, or will that no longer work?


----------



## RAD

MikeW said:


> With the SWM16, is there still the ability to diplex in OTA using DECA, or will that no longer work?


With DECA you can't diplex OTA at all, doesn't matter if it's a SWiMLNB, SWiM8 or SWiM16, the DECA band overlaps the UHF OTA frequency band.


----------



## Doug Brott

SBacklin said:


> I don't have any problems with Wireless. In fact I've streamed HD from my HR23 to my PC....PC is wireless and it was just fine.


DIRECTV2PC is NOT MRV .. that uses a different buffering scheme (read: lots more memory) and it is much less prone to problems.

Folks have even used Wireless-N for MRV .. But I'll still say that generally speaking no one should use either powerline or Wireless for MRV. The recommended method is DECA and I'm glad to see many folks jumping on that bandwagon today. Wired Ethernet also seems to work pretty good for most folks. But wireless & Powerline should not be used.


----------



## Doug Brott

MikeW said:


> With the SWM16, is there still the ability to diplex in OTA using DECA, or will that no longer work?


No, you will need a separate coax link for OTA.


----------



## mikeny

I just had a pretty painless call.

My current system: Slimline<Zinwell 6x8 Multi-Switch (no SwIM)
:HR20-100, HR20-700, H21-100 (all connected via ethernet) and *R15-100 to an HD TV* (with no internet connection in that room).

My order: MRV DECA upgrade $99 + _waived installation fee_+ _$99_ for HD DVR (HR24 noted as requested: we'll see what happens)

total after tax: $215.08

I could have had the install tomorrow but I took Sat. morning.


----------



## njfoses

Am i to assume when i call in they will know that i do not have a swm setup and to instruct the installer to include swm equipment? Thanks.


----------



## dpeters11

SBacklin said:


> I don't have any problems with Wireless. In fact I've streamed HD from my HR23 to my PC....PC is wireless and it was just fine.


It really depends. I have a Linksys WET610N and trickplay only works one way, client on wireless. Going to get DECA so that I can go both ways between my dvrs.


----------



## jagrim

jsmartin99 said:


> I hope the same since I have 12 tuners but I could not confirm with CSR.


Just got off the phone and scheduled the MRV/DECA upgrade for next Friday. Thought the CSR was a little confused but I was his first upgrade.
He said they would probably swap my dish for a slimline dish but the installer would be the final decision. I've got 13 tuners (6-DVR 1-STD) so that confused me as I believe I need a SWM-16 in order to have MRV on all STB's. I'm not sure how the SWiM LNB works with a SWM 16.

He said I could not place on my bill but had to pay upfront with CC. I'm sure he was just going by a script. He took several notes; i.e., customer thinks he needs SWM 16 :lol:.

Just checked the website and the order is there but shows it is all free except for installation. Plus it asks me to schedule. I think I'll call abck and check my appointment time again.

AG


----------



## dwcolvin

With considerable patience and persistance on the part of a CSR and me, my MRV is (theoretically) turned on now with the existing Ethernet network. :hurah:


----------



## RunnerFL

dwcolvin said:


> With considerable patience and persistance on the part of a CSR and me, my MRV is (theoretically) turned on now with the existing Ethernet network. :hurah:


What did that take?


----------



## jsmuga

jagrim said:


> Just got off the phone and scheduled the MRV/DECA upgrade for next Friday. Thought the CSR was a little confused but I was his first upgrade.
> He said they would probably swap my dish for a slimline dish but the installer would be the final decision. I've got 13 tuners (6-DVR 1-STD) so that confused me as I believe I need a SWM-16 in order to have MRV on all STB's. I'm not sure how the SWiM LNB works with a SWM 16.
> 
> He said I could not place on my bill but had to pay upfront with CC. I'm sure he was just going by a script. He took several notes; i.e., customer thinks he needs SWM 16 :lol:.
> 
> Just checked the website and the order is there but shows it is all free except for installation. Plus it asks me to schedule. I think I'll call abck and check my appointment time again.
> 
> AG


My order on the web asks me to schedule also. I called to confirm my apt. with a CSR and the apt. shows on their side but not on the website. I also received an email confirming order and apt.


----------



## bakerfall

dwcolvin said:


> With considerable patience and persistance on the part of a CSR and me, my MRV is (theoretically) turned on now with the existing Ethernet network. :hurah:


What were your buzz words?


----------



## dwcolvin

RunnerFL said:


> What did that take?


Hours on the phone. 

I'd wait a bit and let the smoke clear.


----------



## MikeW

dwcolvin said:


> With considerable patience and persistance on the part of a CSR and me, my MRV is (theoretically) turned on now with the existing Ethernet network. :hurah:


I'm not sure that is a path I would choose to take this early in the game. It may cost you considerably more for the DECA upgrade once your account is flagged as MRV Enabled.


----------



## Herdfan

veryoldschool said:


> *BUT* if any receivers need to be swapped to work with the SWiM, then these *do start* another commitment.


Ok, so I have an HDVR2 on my account. I am keeping it. I can use splitters to separate the incoming sat feed to go to a WB616 and a SWM 16.

So are they going to try and force me to do an upgrade and remove the HDVR2? At that point it becomes an issue of possibly losing something I really, really want to keep (DNS and my HDVR2 is listed as my primary and some have lost it when when switching primary's) and getting something I really, really want. MRV.


----------



## dwcolvin

bakerfall said:


> What were your buzz words?


(politely) "No, that's not correct."

It takes a CSR willing to keep asking until they get the right answer. You might want to wait for the information to trickle down, unless you have a lot of time on your hands.


----------



## bakerfall

MikeW said:


> I'm not sure that is a path I would choose to take this early in the game. It may cost you considerably more for the DECA upgrade once your account is flagged as MRV Enabled.


Not for those of us who already have it and have been using it for months


----------



## Doug Brott

dwcolvin said:


> With considerable patience and persistance on the part of a CSR and me, my MRV is (theoretically) turned on now with the existing Ethernet network. :hurah:





RunnerFL said:


> What did that take?





dwcolvin said:


> Hours on the phone.
> 
> I'd wait a bit and let the smoke clear.


This is good .. and there was at least one other person earlier in the thread that somehow got it "turned on" without any changes .. This should mean that it's possible as expected.

As I said yesterday, there will be growing pains on this one. Thanks everyone for being patient.


----------



## bakerfall

dwcolvin said:


> (politely) "No, that's not correct."
> 
> It takes a CSR willing to keep asking until they get the right answer. You might want to wait for the information to trickle down, unless you have a lot of time on your hands.


Yea, I probably will, especially if it's going to work until the 20th. I just don't want any downtime as I have made myself completely reliant on it by distributing recordings. The wife would be very unhappy if it disappeared


----------



## dwcolvin

MikeW said:


> I'm not sure that is a path I would choose to take this early in the game. It may cost you considerably more for the DECA upgrade once your account is flagged as MRV Enabled.


Since Gigabit Ethernet is 5x faster than DECA, I'll worry about that when (if ever) D* has some technology that only works with DECA.


----------



## Herdfan

On phone now. One good sign is the voice system understood "whole-home DVR".

First attempt - Got cut off as soon as CSR answered.

Second attempt - Got CSR, she said there needed to be an equipment swap, I told her no, that I had everything I needed, she transferred me to "tech" and was cut off again.

Third attempt - Checked my area for eligibility. Seems competent, but doesn't seem to know it went National today. Hold music is horrible! Still says not available in my area. Hold. Came back and told me I would need an equipment upgrade. Told her that I already had a SWM and DECA adapters that I had ordered. She then turned it on. 

It seems they key might be I didn't mention I was using my home network.

Ok, according to my wife, the Multi-room screen now says "Authorized", but my account info says "Not Eligible" But my recent activity shows it being added today.


----------



## Doug Brott

bakerfall said:


> Yea, I probably will, especially if it's going to work until the 20th. I just don't want any downtime as I have made myself completely reliant on it by distributing recordings. The wife would be very unhappy if it disappeared





dwcolvin said:


> Since Gigabit Ethernet is 5x faster than DECA, I'll worry about that when (if ever) D* has some technology that only works with DECA.


Well, I have to admit, if folks are getting it for $49 (or free) .. Why not go for the DECA upgrade?

It's one thing to be set in your ways over something, but if it's near free to move onto a system that DIRECTV is fully supportive of .. why not? :shrug:


----------



## dwcolvin

bakerfall said:


> I just don't want any downtime as I have made myself completely reliant on it by distributing recordings. The wife would be very unhappy if it disappeared


One of the points I made 

Things became a lot smoother when she walked me through Menu-Setup-System Setup-Multi-Room and Status showed "Authorized", Beta showed "This receiver is running DIRECTV Multi-Room Beta.

Apparently, the public Beta was a secret (and the CE was top secret).


----------



## jsmuga

Doug Brott said:


> Well, I have to admit, if folks are getting it for $49 (or free) .. Why not go for the DECA upgrade?
> 
> It's one thing to be set in your ways over something, but if it's near free to move onto a system that DIRECTV is fully supportive of .. why not? :shrug:


I am getting a SWIM16 and DECA for $49 plus tax what a deal........


----------



## dwcolvin

Doug Brott said:


> Well, I have to admit, if folks are getting it for $49 (or free) .. Why not go for the DECA upgrade?
> 
> It's one thing to be set in your ways over something, but if it's near free to move onto a system that DIRECTV is fully supportive of .. why not? :shrug:


One of my D* pet peeves: _*some* folks are getting it for $49 (or free), others are getting credits._

After nearly 16 years as a "valued customer", exactly what do I have to do to be one of those folks?


----------



## jsmuga

dwcolvin said:


> One of my D* pet peeves: _*some* folks are getting it for $49 (or free), others are getting credits._
> 
> After nearly 16 years as a "valued customer", exactly what do I have to do to be one of those folks?


I did not ask the $99 immediate credit was offered to me.


----------



## Big Dawg 23

It appears I need to get DECA. My Wireless connection will not leave my R-22 on the network with my HR22. The wife wants it hooked up. Guess I will make the call this week end to see what they want to charge me.


My personal opinion if I am a Premier Subscriber with NFLST, NHLCI, ESPN College Gameplan(Football) and MLBEI along with Protection Plan and HD Extra there should be consideration on Fee VS someone on a lower package.


----------



## 2muchtv

jsmartin99 said:


> I am getting a SWIM16 and DECA for $49 plus tax what a deal........


Drop shipped or installed?


----------



## jsmuga

2muchtv said:


> Drop shipped or installed?


Installed on Sat.


----------



## dwcolvin

Did y'all notice, in the MRV excitement, that eSATA drives are now officially (sort of*) blessed: 
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/article.jsp?assetId=P5980155

*_Please note: We offer this tip because we want to help you get the most out of your DIRECTV experience. It is recommended for advanced users who are comfortable working with electronic hardware. This modification of your DIRECTV system is not officially supported by DIRECTV.
_


----------



## RunnerFL

dwcolvin said:


> Did y'all notice, in the MRV excitement, that eSATA drives are now officially supported:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/article.jsp?assetId=P5980155


No it's not, the page even says "This modification of your DIRECTV system is not officially supported by DIRECTV".

That page has been up for quite some time also.


----------



## Herdfan

Doug Brott said:


> It's one thing to be set in your ways over something, but if it's near free to move onto a system that DIRECTV is fully supportive of .. why not? :shrug:


I don't want to risk losing my DNS by removing/changing my primary receiver.


----------



## bakerfall

Doug Brott said:


> Well, I have to admit, if folks are getting it for $49 (or free) .. Why not go for the DECA upgrade?
> 
> It's one thing to be set in your ways over something, but if it's near free to move onto a system that DIRECTV is fully supportive of .. why not? :shrug:


If it was free, I'd probably do it. But, I'm not paying a cent. I bought a SWM-8 years ago and I have my home networked. $150 with no added benefit does not make sense for me.


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> Did y'all notice, in the MRV excitement, that eSATA drives are now officially (sort of*) blessed:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/article.jsp?assetId=P5980155
> 
> *_Please note: We offer this tip because we want to help you get the most out of your DIRECTV experience. It is recommended for advanced users who are comfortable working with electronic hardware. This modification of your DIRECTV system is not officially supported by DIRECTV.
> _





RunnerFL said:


> No it's not, the page even says "This modification of your DIRECTV system is not officially supported by DIRECTV".
> 
> That page has been up for quite some time also.


So why was this posted here?


----------



## dwcolvin

RunnerFL said:


> No it's not, the page even says "This modification of your DIRECTV system is not officially supported by DIRECTV".
> 
> That page has been up for quite some time also.


Corrected 

It's pointed to by the MRV page: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/wholehome


----------



## GordonT

Doug Brott said:


> If you get new/replaced receivers, I think the answer to this will be yes .. If it's just the SWiM/DECA (no receivers), then the answer should be no extension from my understanding.


I'm not sure I understand why having an H20 replaced with an HD receiver that supports networking should trigger a new 2 year commitment. It's not like I had a choice of whether I got an H20 vs. an H21, etc. It's not a showstopper for me, I just don't understand.

Sorry if this has already been asked/answered.


----------



## say-what

Just activated - took just a bit, but the CSR was able to do it.

Once activated, the Beta option is removed from the System Setup Menu on the receiver


----------



## Doug Brott

GordonT said:



> I'm not sure I understand why having an H20 replaced with an HD receiver that supports networking should trigger a new 2 year commitment. It's not like I had a choice of whether I got an H20 vs. an H21, etc. It's not a showstopper for me, I just don't understand.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked/answered.


I'm pretty sure that any receiver addition will trigger this change. You can always keep an H20 and put a band stop filter on it .. it just won't be able to participate in MRV.

I think the SD upgrades trigger a 1-yr commitment (from current date) and HD upgrades trigger a 2-yr commitment. If your existing commitment is already over 1-yr, then the SD upgrade will not add anything to your commitment.


----------



## SBacklin

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV2PC is NOT MRV .. that uses a different buffering scheme (read: lots more memory) and it is much less prone to problems.
> 
> Folks have even used Wireless-N for MRV .. But I'll still say that generally speaking no one should use either powerline or Wireless for MRV. The recommended method is DECA and I'm glad to see many folks jumping on that bandwagon today. Wired Ethernet also seems to work pretty good for most folks. But wireless & Powerline should not be used.


Oh, ok. Anyway, not that it matters obviously, but, the connection is only half wireless. The HR23 is connected via ethernet to the router....from there on out, its wireless. Also, I'm wondering if the wireless woes for some could be using the double channel width of 40MHz instead of the normal 20MHz.


----------



## veryoldschool

GordonT said:


> I'm not sure I understand why having an H20 replaced with an HD receiver that supports networking should trigger a new 2 year commitment. It's not like I had a choice of whether I got an H20 vs. an H21, etc. It's not a showstopper for me, I just don't understand.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked/answered.


"I guess" you could bypass the commitment and NOT have the H20 be a MRV client.
If you have an SD receiver swapped out because it wasn't SWM compatible, then this triggers a 1 year commitment.
Swapping out an advanced receiver triggers a 2 year commitment.
"on the up side", there isn't an upfront cost for the receiver swap, like there would be without the MRV/DECA upgrade.


----------



## SBacklin

dpeters11 said:


> It really depends. I have a Linksys WET610N and trickplay only works one way, client on wireless. Going to get DECA so that I can go both ways between my dvrs.


The router I use is the WRT610N Dual-Band router.


----------



## Doug Brott

Here's a little more information and it does seem that CSRs are starting to get the idea this morning (woohoo!):

When adding MRV for your existing home network, please make sure you have the following:

Patience
Persistence
Politeness

In addition, DIRECTV continues to "highly" recommends DECA over any other form of networking the receivers. MRV will not be supported for anything other than DECA.

Good luck, and when someone finds a good CSR, please have them call me so I can get MRV added to my account


----------



## bjamin82

Herdfan said:


> On phone now. One good sign is the voice system understood "whole-home DVR".
> 
> First attempt - Got cut off as soon as CSR answered.
> 
> Second attempt - Got CSR, she said there needed to be an equipment swap, I told her no, that I had everything I needed, she transferred me to "tech" and was cut off again.
> 
> Third attempt - Checked my area for eligibility. Seems competent, but doesn't seem to know it went National today. Hold music is horrible! Still says not available in my area. Hold. Came back and told me I would need an equipment upgrade. Told her that I already had a SWM and DECA adapters that I had ordered. She then turned it on.
> 
> It seems they key might be I didn't mention I was using my home network.
> 
> Ok, according to my wife, the Multi-room screen now says "Authorized", but my account info says "Not Eligible" But my recent activity shows it being added today.


Nice... well my first attempt, CSR stated that "The ads are premature, we are just getting training now, its not national until end of month"

Calling back


----------



## Earl Bonovich

As I noted in another thread...

There are several individuals that are working on identifying a clear and direct path to have MRV added for those that want to use ethernet.

The CSRs were trained to added MRV in a way that covers the VAST majority of the user base. As Doug has noted multiple times over the last couple months, DECA is by far the preferred method (of DIRECTV) for the MRV usage.

There are dozens of threads on the merits to why, so I won't dig into it.

But to the point, Doug, myself, and other people are identify an easy direct way so you can get MRV activated if you want to use the Ethernet method.

Hang tight, deep breaths, it will be okay.


----------



## MartyS

bjamin82 said:


> Nice... well my first attempt, CSR stated that "The ads are premature, we are just getting training now, its not national until end of month"
> 
> Calling back


I'll probably wait until tomorrow to call... that way they can get a lot of the "kinks" worked out.


----------



## dwcolvin

Doug Brott said:


> I'm pretty sure that any receiver addition will trigger this change. You can always keep an H20 and put a band stop filter on it .. it just won't be able to participate in MRV.


They (at least some _theys_... probably the computer) won't permit an H20 to remain on the account with a MRV upgrade... H20 _must_ be replaced, requiring a truck roll. SWM SD's are probably allowed with a BS filter... don't know.


----------



## SBacklin

Doug Brott said:


> Well, I have to admit, if folks are getting it for $49 (or free) .. Why not go for the DECA upgrade?
> 
> It's one thing to be set in your ways over something, but if it's near free to move onto a system that DIRECTV is fully supportive of .. why not? :shrug:


Well it was my understanding that DECA needs SWM. I obviously have the old way. My cables come through my windows with flat cables. Currently, the cables are shaped in the U shape to fit the window...so it can shut. I never open those windows. I know to keep opening and closing those windows with the flat cables present tends to ruin the flat cable. I was also told by the tech that SWM doesn't work with the flat cable bit. Otherwise I would probably consider the upgrade...if it was also free.


----------



## adamson

Now the story is ethernet can be used for MRV with HR24 only...on the phone now.


----------



## SBacklin

upmichigan said:


> Now the story is ethernet can be used for MRV with HR24 only...on the phone now.


That is bunch of BS. Lol


----------



## dwcolvin

Doug Brott said:


> Here's a little more information and it does seem that CSRs are starting to get the idea this morning (woohoo!):
> 
> When adding MRV for your existing home network, please make sure you have the following:
> 
> Patience
> Persistence
> Politeness


*Absolutely* 

Once I found a CSR that had some concept of MRV, I made sure to be as charming and jovial as possible. Told her there were lots of similar folks that would be looking for the same thing, and "I'd take one for the team" to try to find the way to turn MRV on for Ethernet users, since I'm retired and have the time to spend (she laughed).


----------



## Milkman

OK guys. I called back and spoke with a CSR named James. He is the second CSR I spoke to today. Both of them were very polite, but James seemed to have a pretty good understanding about how the Whole Home DVR works, and had a basic understanding of DECA, BSF's, etc.

After some research, and some disclaimers (which were obvious and understood), he added the $3.00 charge to my bill. As indicated by another poster, the Beta status has now disappeared from the menu.

*DISCLAIMER:*

*I am sure most of you already know this, but I feel compelled to repeat it. The DirecTV CSR will tell you the same as well. For the optimum MRV experience you should have the MRV hardware upgrade completed. This will also put your setup in a capacity to be officially supported if you have any problems.*

I told him that I have some friends that will want to do this too, and was trying to get some information out of him as to what screen he was on, etc. He told me that when you folks call in you should explain to the CSR that you want to "Add the whole home DVR service without doing the upgrade". Explain that you already have everything you need to run MRV, and are even doing it today. According to him the key was to say that you want to "Add the whole home DVR service without doing the upgrade".

I hope that helps at least some of you.


----------



## flava

Just ordered the upgrade by calling. Whole call took 7:56. Spoke to Laura, seemed to know what she was talking about and very pleasant. Getting it installed tomorrow. I have 2 H20s that will probably be replaced if I understand things correctly. She waived the $49 installation fee without me asking. Hopefully everything will go as smoothly tomorrow with the install, but I doubt it...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

upmichigan said:


> Now the story is ethernet can be used for MRV with HR24 only...on the phone now.


As noted in the other thread...

You can continue to call, and elevate your blood pressure.

Or you can wait, until we have a clear and concise method posted to get MRV activated via ethernet.


----------



## jpitlick

Correct me if I am wrong, but (with the possible exception of the H(R)24) how does the ethernet port know if it is connected to a network via DECA or straight to an ethernet switch?

Note, I would not put it past D* to program in a way to disable the ethernet port if DECA is not detected.


----------



## Sixto

Earl Bonovich said:


> As noted in the other thread...
> 
> You can continue to call, and elevate your blood pressure.
> 
> Or you can wait, until we have a clear and concise method posted to get MRV activated via ethernet.


Thanks Earl.

Awaiting the info, no rush here.


----------



## Milkman

Doug Brott said:


> please make sure you have the following:
> 
> Patience
> Persistence
> Politeness


There is no reason that you shouldn't be using these every time you call a CSR for ANY company (especially the first and last P). In my opinion it is RARELY the fault of a CSR that you aren't getting what you wanted. Sometimes it is bad training, sometimes it is someone new, sometimes it is policy.

There is no reason that you should ever lose your patience or be rude with a CSR (short of them maybe being rude to you, but even then, yelling won't help).


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

upmichigan said:


> Now the story is ethernet can be used for MRV with HR24 only...on the phone now.


I got this too and was told it wouldn't let her place the order b/c of this so she transfered me to Technical Dept. and they were on top of their stuff and got it right away.


----------



## bobnielsen

I called and the CSR seemed fairly competent but after working on it a while, she said that since I am now using the beta, it wouldn't show up on my account now but would automatically show up when the beta ends. I'm not so sure of that and will call again before 5/20 to verify.


----------



## cnmurray8

First try at getting it activated on ethernet was not successful. They checked my account and said I have everything I need but the system would not allow them to activate. They went to a supervisor who said that as long as I was still activated in the beta test they could not activate. Oh well I will try later when I get home from work. 

Does anyone know if their system reports back to them what you have for equipment? I have not had an installer at my house in over 8 years when the old 18 inch dish was installed. She new I had a SWM 5 LNB installed and they did not do it and I never told when I installed it a couple years ago.


----------



## DMRI2006

Earl Bonovich said:


> As noted in the other thread...
> 
> You can continue to call, and elevate your blood pressure.
> 
> Or you can wait, until we have a clear and concise method posted to get MRV activated via ethernet.


Thanks Earl. Would much rather sit tight until you guys have sorted it out than deal with CSR's. I have enough blood pressure issues! lol.


----------



## adamson

OK all is good, I am activated courtesy of Marco in tech support. My account shows this as well! 

Thanks Earl for working on this today and my apologies for getting miffed...lol.


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks here is some more information .. this is from DIRECTV:



DIRECTV said:


> We are excited to announce that the DIRECTV(r) Whole-Home DVR service (formerly known as DIRECTV(r) Multi-Room DVR service) has launched nationally. This great new service that provides multi-room viewing capabilities to our customers is now available to all customers across the United States. As a result, we will be turning off the Beta trial for the service on May 20, 2010. If you are currently participating in the beta trial please give us a call at 1.800.531.5000 to learn how you can activate this great new service.


As noted earlier:

MRV Beta will be disabled on Thursday May 20
Whole-Home DVR service (MRV) will be $3/month
If your installation is NOT "MRV-Compatible"
CSR will ask you to upgrade to DECA/SWiM ($99 + $49)
If Upgrade refused, CSR can set flag for "MRV-unsupported" the add Whole-Home DVR service (no $99/$49 fee)


Please, just remain patient as CSRs come up to speed on this new service. Today is the FIRST day it has been available.


----------



## dwcolvin

Milkman said:


> There is no reason that you shouldn't be using these every time you call a CSR for ANY company (especially the first and last P). In my opinion it is RARELY the fault of a CSR that you aren't getting what you wanted. Sometimes it is bad training, sometimes it is someone new, sometimes it is policy.
> 
> There is no reason that you should ever lose your patience or be rude with a CSR (short of them maybe being rude to you, but even then, yelling won't help).


I draw the line at being lied to, e.g., "there is no problem with the H20-600".


----------



## Milkman

dwcolvin said:


> I draw the line at being lied to, e.g., "there is no problem with the H20-600".


Once again, this could be a matter of product education, and not being lied to. There is a distinct difference.


----------



## beer_geek

Earl Bonovich said:


> As noted in the other thread...
> 
> You can continue to call, and elevate your blood pressure.
> 
> Or you can wait, until we have a clear and concise method posted to get MRV activated via ethernet.


Why wasn't a clear and concise method posted ahead of time? DirecTV knew what we were going to do. It's all over the threads that many would just opt to have the system activated.


----------



## say-what

bobnielsen said:


> I called and the CSR seemed fairly competent but after working on it a while, she said that since I am now using the beta, it wouldn't show up on my account now but would automatically show up when the beta ends. I'm not so sure of that and will call again before 5/20 to verify.


I had the Beta authorized on all receivers and once they flipped the MRV flag on my account, the Beta option disappeared from my receiver's setup menu and MRV showed online on my account (had to log out and back in, a simple refresh of the page did not work)


----------



## veryoldschool

beer_geek said:


> Why wasn't a clear and concise method posted ahead of time? DirecTV knew what we were going to do. It's all over the threads that many would just opt to have the system activated.


Perhaps because we're in the less than .1% of the customer base and they're focusing on the main customer base.


----------



## adamson

beer_geek said:


> Why wasn't a clear and concise method posted ahead of time? DirecTV knew what we were going to do. It's all over the threads that many would just opt to have the system activated.


This is exactly what I was thinking, people would not get upset if Directv had all their ducks in a row.


----------



## Herdfan

bobnielsen said:


> but would automatically show up when the beta ends. I'm not so sure of that and will call again before 5/20 to verify.





Earl Bonovich said:


> As noted in the other thread...
> 
> You can continue to call, and elevate your blood pressure.
> 
> Or you can wait, until we have a clear and concise method posted to get MRV activated via ethernet.


The reason I called today is that there is a very narrow window to add MRV before the beta ends. If they were going to force an upgrade, I wanted there to be time to get it done before the Beta drops off.

JMHO, but the window should have been longer. ie start taking orders now, but don't remove beta/start charging until 6/1.


----------



## Milkman

Herdfan said:


> The reason I called today is that there is a very narrow window to add MRV before the beta ends. If they were going to force an upgrade, I wanted there to be time to get it done before the Beta drops off.
> 
> JMHO, but the window should have been longer. ie start taking orders now, but don't remove beta/start charging until 6/1.


Agreed on all points.


----------



## dwcolvin

Milkman said:


> Once again, this could be a matter of product education, and not being lied to. There is a distinct difference.


OK, how about, "I will send a replacement receiver," and she _doesn't_? 

This was all _after_ a CSR had agreed to replace it, but that didn't get on an alignment work order, so the Tech didn't have a replacement when the truck rolled, and suggested I just call and have one shipped.


----------



## veryoldschool

Herdfan said:


> JMHO, but the window should have been longer. ie start taking orders now, but don't remove beta/start charging until 6/1.


Hey everybody, this is hitting them like a freight train.
Everything is in flux and they may well find it's best to extend the Beta period.


----------



## kick4fun

Was told that because I've had this account only 4 months, there would be an additional $50 charge and that couldn't be waived.. So to install, 
$99+$49+$50= no THANKS!!! And to boot, the connection went out today. Of course I'm out of the 90 day window of first ordering. So either pay $50 for some moron to change alignment, or pay $5.99 a month for protection plan.. All in all, Directv stuck it to me!! Thanks!!!


----------



## beer_geek

veryoldschool said:


> Perhaps because we're in the less than .1% of the customer base and they're focusing on the main customer base.


Don't you mean that YOU are in that small percentage of people who have the DECA already and the rest of the Beta customers are the ones using their own networks?


----------



## azarby

say-what said:


> I had the Beta authorized on all receivers and once they flipped the MRV flag on my account, the Beta option disappeared from my receiver's setup menu and MRV showed online on my account (had to log out and back in, a simple refresh of the page did not work)


I talked to a CSR this morning and they essentially told me the same thing. Hold tight until I get a message that says to call in and have it activated. They did tell me that to activate it, they must send out a tech. The system doesn't allow any other way to do it. They don't have a way to just send out DECAs. To add DECAs to my system the costis $99 each and this adds a two year commitment.

Bob


----------



## Milkman

dwcolvin said:


> OK, how about, "I will send a replacement receiver," and she _doesn't_?
> 
> This was all _after_ a CSR had agreed to replace it, but that didn't get on an alignment work order, so the Tech didn't have a replacement when the truck rolled, and suggested I just call and have one shipped.


We could probably go all day long, but could it have been a mistake or accident?? OR an error by the company that came out to do your alignment?


----------



## bobnielsen

say-what said:


> I had the Beta authorized on all receivers and once they flipped the MRV flag on my account, the Beta option disappeared from my receiver's setup menu and MRV showed online on my account (had to log out and back in, a simple refresh of the page did not work)


That didn't happen for me. I'll call back in a few days.


----------



## veryoldschool

beer_geek said:


> Don't you mean that YOU are in that small percentage of people who have the DECA already and the rest of the Beta customers are the ones using their own networks?


No I mean all of us "here" using ethernet are the .1% of DirecTV's customer base.


----------



## bobnielsen

azarby said:


> I talked to a CSR this morning and they essentially told me the same thing. Hold tight until I get a message that says to call in and have it activated. They did tell me that to activate it, they must send out a tech. The system doesn't allow any other way to do it. They don't have a way to just send out DECAs. To add DECAs to my system the costis $99 each and this adds a two year commitment.
> 
> Bob


As mentioned in another thread, DECAs are $39.99 at Solid Signal with free shipping. Beach Audio also has them, but the price is a bit higher.


----------



## beer_geek

veryoldschool said:


> No I mean all of us "here" using ethernet are the .1% of DirecTV's customer base.


They KNEW this was going to happen. They knew that the beta testers were going to be the first people to call to CONTINUE to use the service. They should have prepared for it.


----------



## lugnutathome

YUP! 5:00 AM PST I got Chad in the Idaho call center whom had to get a few sections of "hold please" edumacation as he found out details. But We reviewed the account several times and I am set up with no install fee on my own network transport layer.

Seems my account was already in this state and I can assume this was from the web sevice "ping pong" case I had running that escalated through no less than 6 "specialists". Twice I asked they just close it but they again escalated.

Yesterday I got a specialist that understood and had read that I had the dual cascaded SWM's etc and I suspect he flagged my acct like the test market accts were as I was good to go according to Chad.

I asked if he had a disclaimer he needed to read to me. "Hold Please":grin: When I first called he had been unaware that today was the roll out or that the computer could now authorize this service.

Be patient and if you get really stone walled there is a network media technology support team you can get transferred to that can get it done with no muss no fuss. But PLEASE don't flood these guys up front. See if we can do our part to train the CSRs for those that follow after all it's an 800 number so their nickel.

Don "communications breakdown" Bolton


jsmartin99 said:


> Has anyone been able to activate MRV on their network without ordering the upgrade?


----------



## dwcolvin

beer_geek said:


> They KNEW this was going to happen. They knew that the beta testers were going to be the first people to call to CONTINUE to use the service. They should have prepared for it.


MRV was apparently a "double secret Beta". Since nobody knew about it (other than the folks who wrote the Opt-In firmware), there was no plan to address it.


----------



## woj027

I had MRV installed when I moved about 2 weeks ago. I live in Portland OR where they were Beta Testing it. 

I spent 1.5 hours on the phone trying to make sure I got MRV with the movers connection, not after they installed everything.

Here is what one of my problems was. The CSR's (yes I got bounced 4 times) don't know what "MRV" is. In their computer they have an option titled something like "DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Upgrade w/Internet Connection Kit($99)" (or a similar title) And when they read it off to me all I heard was Internet connection kit. I thought I don't need an internet connection kit, I have a router, and network cable, I need DECA.

So when I said MRV, or Multi-Room Viewing or DECA or any of the terms we commonly use the CSR had no idea what I was talking about.

My current bill online says
"DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service -" $3.00

So, What I'm trying to say is if you are trying to get MRV w/DECA you need to ask for the right thing. And I think it's called ;

"DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR Upgrade w/Internet Connection Kit"

by the way mine works great. I have 2 HR2x's and 1 HR24


----------



## MikeW

If a customer chooses to enable MRV without the DECA install, then later decides to have the DECA upgrade, will the price remain the same? I'm on the fence until I figure out what to do with OTA but don't want to lose MRV in the interim.


----------



## veryoldschool

beer_geek said:


> They KNEW this was going to happen. They knew that the beta testers were going to be the first people to call to CONTINUE to use the service. They should have prepared for it.


"Should have, could have", etc. "yeah" but can't you see it from their end?
Square one: get as much going for those that don't have/know S***, then refine for those "exceptions".

In a perfect world, day one, minute one, this program would be flawless for all who called in.


----------



## Hdhead

I ordered install today with zero hassle, CSR knew all about and how to do it. Most of the problems seem to be with those that just want MRV activated with their current home network.

Appears not all CSR's are up to speed on that yet. Being we have a week before Beta ends why don't those of you who do not need new equipment just wait a couple days until CSR's are up to speed. You lose nothing but the potential hassles. IMO.


----------



## judson_west

Just got off the phone with DirecTV. It took about 5 - 10 mins to complete the process. I have 3 HR20-700's but the CSR said that they would replacing one of them with an HR24. So given that, I accepted the $157.65 upgrade cost and am scheduled for this Sunday for the install.


----------



## beer_geek

veryoldschool said:


> "Should have, could have", etc. "yeah" but can't you see it from their end?
> Square one: get as much going for those that don't have/know S***, then refine for those "exceptions".
> 
> In a perfect world, day one, minute one, this program would be flawless for all who called in.


Again, who were going to be the first callers? The beta testers or the ones that don't have/know S***?


----------



## sbuckler

Finally made it to the "Whole Home DVR Service" department and if what the CSR said/ordered for me comes true, I will be very happy. He is overnighting (to the local installer) a new dish (Swim), an HR24, and all decas for five receivers for $99.00 + tax = $105.19. Installation is free. I made sure he repeated the list several times to confirm. Installation is Monday between 12-4p. 
I told him I already had a self installed Swim but he said he would include it anyway. He seemed very up to speed on the MRV. Oh, and of course there will be a monthly charge of $3.

Stan


----------



## Earl Bonovich

beer_geek said:


> Again, who were going to be the first callers? The beta testers or the ones that don't have/know S***?


And again... it was planned for.
I have seen the documentation myself.

There is only so much that can be done... The CSRs have the information, they know where to get the information. And they have the steps to process this.

But on day one, there is (and probably always will be) cases on where you get a person that for what ever reason, is having difficulty at the moment.


----------



## Hdhead

judson_west said:


> Just got off the phone with DirecTV. It took about 5 - 10 mins to complete the process. I have 3 HR20-700's but the CSR said that they would replacing one of them with an HR24. So given that, I accepted the $157.65 upgrade cost and am scheduled for this Sunday for the install.


Why replace one of them? Not necessary, make no sense?


----------



## adamson

judson_west said:


> Just got off the phone with DirecTV. It took about 5 - 10 mins to complete the process. I have 3 HR20-700's but the CSR said that they would replacing one of them with an HR24. So given that, I accepted the $157.65 upgrade cost and am scheduled for this Sunday for the install.


Case in point, mistakes like this cost Directv money and our bill goes up. And he gets a free HR24. Im back to livid and am very angry with Directv now. Folks at Directv need a pow wow to get the facts straight ASAP!!


----------



## veryoldschool

beer_geek said:


> Again, who were going to be the first callers? The beta testers or the ones that don't have/know S***?


OK, throw them under the bus and be done with it.
I'm only trying to offer some perspective, and not to defend how they haven't dropped everything for those here that have been using ethernet for....

Yes, All of the DBSTalk members should have had a personal CSR to meet our every wish/need from the minute we called in.


----------



## mmmason23

I got a new install today. When I talked to the guy who owns the business in town he knew about it, but that it wasn't available yet. Tech here today, I asked him about mrv and he didn't know anything about it. "is that so you can watch recordings on any box?" so clearly in my area installers are unaware and have not been trained for this yet.


----------



## beer_geek

veryoldschool said:


> OK, throw them under the bus and be done with it.
> I'm only trying to offer some perspective, and not to defend how they haven't dropped everything for those here that have been using ethernet for....
> 
> Yes, All of the DBSTalk members should have had a personal CSR to meet our every wish/need from the minute we called in.


You know, I've refrained from using sarcasm in my posts to you on this matter. It's a shame you couldn't extend the same courtesy.


----------



## TBlazer07

judson_west said:


> Just got off the phone with DirecTV. It took about 5 - 10 mins to complete the process. I have 3 HR20-700's but the CSR said that they would replacing one of them with an HR24. So given that, I accepted the $157.65 upgrade cost and am scheduled for this Sunday for the install.


LOL, they are so confused. You don't need an HR24 (unless of course you want one along with the 2yr extension that comes with it).


----------



## adamson

suddenly I can hear a pin drop...lol


----------



## bgartz

TBlazer07 said:


> LOL, they are so confused. You don't need an HR24 (unless of course you want one along with the 2yr extension that comes with it).


I might be willing to take the extension if I could get the HR24 on the cheap..


----------



## paragon

It seems to me that we should have two separate threads. One for people who are getting DECA upgrades, and one for people who are trying to use their existing networks and just want the switch flipped.


----------



## Sixto

For those preferring their existing setup, waiting on Earl's feedback seems easy, especially since we have until 5/20 with the current environment.

Easy stuff, and we'll have possibly 7 days to follow the steps provided.


----------



## llupin

I placed my order this morning, but no dates are available in the computer to schedule an install. My fear is that there is no one trained locally (New Orleans) to do the install. They are supposed to contact me within 72 hours to schedule. If they don't, I'm going to try and convince them to send me the equipment and let me do it myself (I already have compatible receivers and the SWM, so it would just be plugging in the DECAs.


----------



## Herdfan

Hdhead said:


> Being we have a week before Beta ends why don't those of you who do not need new equipment just wait a couple days until CSR's are up to speed. You lose nothing but the potential hassles. IMO.


Because like I mentioned before, there is only a week. And there was nothing official from DirecTV that we would be able to use our own networks.

Don't get me wrong, I trust the mods 100% in that they were told that we would be able to use them. But they were told this by engineering. By the time it gets from there to the person that writes the software to add this feature it could have been lost. Some middle manager in the billing software department could have removed this because he/she misunderstood something. You never know.

That is why I called in today. So that if I couldn't add it, I still had time to get the upgrade.


----------



## judson_west

TBlazer07 said:


> LOL, they are so confused. You don't need an HR24 (unless of course you want one along with the 2yr extension that comes with it).


I knew that my HR20's didn't need replacing but felt that I wouldn't get a HR24 any cheaper. I've been with DirecTV since 1997 and don't plan on changing that anytime soon.


----------



## veryoldschool

beer_geek said:


> You know, I've refrained from using sarcasm in my posts to you on this matter. It's a shame you couldn't extend the same courtesy.


Sorry I dropped to this level to you, but on the other hand, your outrage does seem a bit misplaced and comes across a bit feeling you're entitled because you're a beta tester.


----------



## veryoldschool

llupin said:


> I placed my order this morning, but no dates are available in the computer to schedule an install. My fear is that there is no one trained locally (New Orleans) to do the install. They are supposed to contact me within 72 hours to schedule. If they don't, I'm going to try and convince them to send me the equipment and let me do it myself (I already have compatible receivers and the SWM, so it would just be plugging in the DECAs.


Do you have the bandstop filter(s) you need?


----------



## Herdfan

veryoldschool said:


> Yes, All of the DBSTalk members should have had a personal CSR to meet our every wish/need from the minute we called in.


I used to have my own group. I still have the little gold card and everything.


----------



## adamson

Well I better log off before I commit an infraction. Would be nice if somebody here agreed with me just once. And thats all I can say.


----------



## RAD

Earl Bonovich said:


> And again... it was planned for.
> I have seen the documentation myself.
> 
> There is only so much that can be done... The CSRs have the information, they know where to get the information. And they have the steps to process this.
> 
> But on day one, there is (and probably always will be) cases on where you get a person that for what ever reason, is having difficulty at the moment.


Earl, if you've seen the documentation is there some specific place someone's that having problems can ask the CSR to refer to for getting MRV enabled without Connected Home, might make things easier?


----------



## llupin

veryoldschool said:


> Do you have the bandstop filter(s) you need?


I would ask that they send that as well, but my understanding (if what I've been reading is correct) is that you only need the band stop filter on the HR20-700. I have an HR23).


----------



## Deftones

I just called DirecTV and am a little confused. I have 4 DVRs, 3 of which are hooked up right now (still deciding if I want to run wire in the attic to another bedroom instead of paying installer to do it). One of these is in my kid's room. I have no desire to have this one in my kid's room networked to the other 2 dvrs. One in my bedroom and the other in the family room. The CSR seemed to indicate that all of them would need to be networked. Is there any truth to this? I can't pick and choose which ones I want and don't want networked?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Herdfan said:


> Don't get me wrong, I trust the mods 100% in that they were told that we would be able to use them. But they were told this by engineering. By the time it gets from there to the person that writes the software to add this feature it could have been lost. Some middle manager in the billing software department could have removed this because he/she misunderstood something. You never know.


That is incorrect.
There were more parties involved then just "engineering" in the verification that ethernet networks will be supported.

Again, I have seen the documentaiton...
Just right now, out of the gate, it isn't as smooth as everyone would like it to be.


----------



## beer_geek

veryoldschool said:


> Sorry I dropped to this level to you, but on the other hand, your outrage does seem a bit misplaced and comes across a bit feeling you're entitled because you're a beta tester.


I see, it's my fault you took the conversation there. Blame the customer for expecting DirecTV to be able to handle the known scenarios on the first day.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

RAD said:


> Earl, if you've seen the documentation is there some specific place someone's that having problems can ask the CSR to refer to for getting MRV enabled without Connected Home, might make things easier?


No, there is no "clear" way to describe it to you all, without revealing internal non-public details.... there are people working on it though.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is incorrect.
> There were more parties involved then just "engineering" in the verification that ethernet networks will be supported.
> 
> Again, I have seen the documentaiton...
> Just right now, out of the gate, it isn't as smooth as everyone would like it to be.


And based on that...the best advice is....patience.


----------



## Lord Vader

bakerfall said:


> I think I'll wait until Doug gets an answer before calling. I'm going to be very upset if after all this, they make you get DECA for MRV.


Me, too. I am NOT going to be happy at all if they tell me I have to get DECA to maintain my already smoothly running MRV hardwired setup.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

beer_geek said:


> I see, it's my fault you took the conversation there. Blame the customer for expecting DirecTV to be able to handle the known scenarios on the first day.


Enough with the blame game.... seriously.

Does DIRECTV want things to work perfectly on day 1, minute 1... of course.
And I can assure you, it was the intent and was planned for.

The fact is, some people are having no problems at all getting them activated... some are. Very plain and simple.

All that can be done now, is that it gets corrected as quickly as possible, so the number of people that are having the issue... is reduced.


----------



## cnmurray8

hdtvfan0001 said:


> And based on that...the best advice is....patience.


That is true- when I called she said I had everything but the system would not let her activate it because of the Beta. They were very nice though and even noted how I liked the service so far and was apologetic that it would not let her do it. No problem I will just try again after Earl says what to do. Everytime I have ever called Directv the people have always been very nice and that goes a long way.


----------



## veryoldschool

beer_geek said:


> I see, it's my fault you took the conversation there. Blame the customer for expecting DirecTV to be able to handle the known scenarios on the first day.


There doesn't seem to be a smooth way out of this.
I tried to explain it from their point of view, but that didn't work. Then/now even after apologizing to you, you are still simply "not getting it", so I'll simply stop.


----------



## paragon

Quick install related question so I have my ducks in a row for tomorrow....

I have an SWM8 multiswitch on the outside of my house, with one cable going through the wall to my electrical closet, where I have a PI and an SWS4 splitter. The other SWM port is unused.

I am hoping to have the installer run coax on the outside of my house to the room where my router is (the only coax that currently goes to that room is used for my cable modem). This new coax will be used for the internet connection DECA. 

So, the question is: Can I have him hook this new coax up to the unused SWM port on the SWM8, or do I have to have it run into the house and put it into one of the ports on the SWS4?

Since I'm guessing I will be one of the first people my installer has ever done DECA for, I'd rather know exactly what to expect, than count on him to know what he is doing.


----------



## jdjeff

It was slow and somewhat painful (it was her first time), but getting install tomorrow of SWM-16, DECA adapters for 6 HD DVRS and swap out of an HR20-100 for an HR24 for 99+tax. My MRV has worked really well, except one box that is attached via a wireless gaming adapter continually looses access to the other boxes (and they to them). I have other devices attached to the same wireless bridge so confusing to say the least, but now with DECA that problem should be gone. My wife went from "why would I ever use [MRV]?" to "How come I can't watch The Office in the theater when I recorded it in the bedroom (the wirelessly connected box). This thing sucks!" Peace will once again prevail!


----------



## texz71

I'm on the phone with them now. They know about the new offerings but they are having problems getting Non-DECA Networked orders processed without the $99.00 fee and contract extension. The lady I am talking too said they are just getting swamped with calls.


----------



## Herdfan

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is incorrect.
> There were more parties involved then just "engineering" in the verification that ethernet networks will be supported.
> 
> Again, I have seen the documentaiton...
> Just right now, out of the gate, it isn't as smooth as everyone would like it to be.


I am not saying that there weren't. Just that in a corporation as large as DIRECTV, balls do get dropped along the way. And as you indicate, that is what we are seeing now.


----------



## Fab55

My call took about 15 minutes, the CSR didn't have all of the information, but went to go find it. She was very apologetic & sweet, by the way (The 3 P's work wonders...) In the end, they activated my account for the W.H. DVR for the $3 a month. I have an HR20-700 & HR22-100, both networked & currently using MRV. I just want to verify that I do NOT need anything else going forward. Can anyone confirm this for me? Thanks!!!


----------



## say-what

paragon said:


> Quick install related question so I have my ducks in a row for tomorrow....
> 
> I have an SWM8 multiswitch on the outside of my house, with one cable going through the wall to my electrical closet, where I have a PI and an SWS4 splitter. The other SWM port is unused.
> 
> I am hoping to have the installer run coax on the outside of my house to the room where my router is (the only coax that currently goes to that room is used for my cable modem). This new coax will be used for the internet connection DECA.
> 
> So, the question is: Can I have him hook this new coax up to the unused SWM port on the SWM8, or do I have to have it run into the house and put it into one of the ports on the SWS4?
> 
> Since I'm guessing I will be one of the first people my installer has ever done DECA for, I'd rather know exactly what to expect, than count on him to know what he is doing.


For the older SWiM units, all receivers and the router must be on the same SWM port. I think someone mentioned that the newer DECA SWiM's have a green label and you could do what you suggested. The installer may swap your SWiM.


----------



## bakerfall

RAD said:


> Earl, if you've seen the documentation is there some specific place someone's that having problems can ask the CSR to refer to for getting MRV enabled without Connected Home, might make things easier?


This just does not work. I've spent about 90 min on the phone, even directed people to this thread and have yet to find someone of any help


----------



## adamson

Find Marco in tech support...he activated my MRV via ethernet and I was in beta. Account shows active and MRV is no longer beta on my receivers.


----------



## veryoldschool

paragon said:


> Quick install related question so I have my ducks in a row for tomorrow....
> 
> I have an SWM8 multiswitch on the outside of my house, with one cable going through the wall to my electrical closet, where I have a PI and an SWS4 splitter. The other SWM port is unused.
> 
> I am hoping to have the installer run coax on the outside of my house to the room where my router is (the only coax that currently goes to that room is used for my cable modem). This new coax will be used for the internet connection DECA.
> 
> So, the question is: Can I have him hook this new coax up to the unused SWM port on the SWM8, or do I have to have it run into the house and put it into one of the ports on the SWS4?
> 
> Since I'm guessing I will be one of the first people my installer has ever done DECA for, I'd rather know exactly what to expect, than count on him to know what he is doing.


"I'd bet" your SWM8 doesn't have the green sticker and so would need a bandstop filter, which means you can only use one SWM output, so the coax run to the router would need to connect to the splitter.
"Option 2" would be to have the SWM8 swapped with either a green sticker one, or swapping the LNB to a SWM one.


----------



## bakerfall

Fab55 said:


> My call took about 15 minutes, the CSR didn't have all of the information, but went to go find it. She was very apologetic & sweet, by the way (The 3 P's work wonders...) In the end, they activated my account for the W.H. DVR for the $3 a month. I have an HR20-700 & HR22-100, both networked & currently using MRV. I just want to verify that I do NOT need anything else going forward. Can anyone confirm this for me? Thanks!!!


What number did you call, everyone I talk to is completely useless


----------



## beer_geek

veryoldschool said:


> There doesn't seem to be a smooth way out of this.
> I tried to explain it from their point of view, but that didn't work. Then/now even after apologizing to you, you are still simply "not getting it", so I'll simply stop.


Again, it's my fault. Earl's posts seem to point out that your interpretation of "their point of view" is patently incorrect. Who is the one "not getting it"?


----------



## jsmuga

My experience ordering the upgrade at 8am this morning went very well. i did not expect it to be perfect on the first day, first order for the CSR. I was pleasantly surprised how well she handled the order.


----------



## Fab55

bakerfall said:


> What number did you call, everyone I talk to is completely useless


1-800-531-5000. Luck of the draw, I guess!


----------



## David Ortiz

paragon said:


> Quick install related question so I have my ducks in a row for tomorrow....
> 
> I have an SWM8 multiswitch on the outside of my house, with one cable going through the wall to my electrical closet, where I have a PI and an SWS4 splitter. The other SWM port is unused.
> 
> I am hoping to have the installer run coax on the outside of my house to the room where my router is (the only coax that currently goes to that room is used for my cable modem). This new coax will be used for the internet connection DECA.
> 
> So, the question is: Can I have him hook this new coax up to the unused SWM port on the SWM8, or do I have to have it run into the house and put it into one of the ports on the SWS4?
> 
> Since I'm guessing I will be one of the first people my installer has ever done DECA for, I'd rather know exactly what to expect, than count on him to know what he is doing.


It depends on the SWiM-8. If the SWiM-8 has a green label, then the band stop filter is internal and you can do what you described. If the SWiM-8 doesn't have the green label, then you would need to put a Band Stop Filter on SWM port 1, attach a 2-way splitter to the Band Stop Filter, attach your current coax line to the power passing port, and the new coax to the other port.

When DIRECTV did my MRV upgrade, the installer swapped all of the splitters for green label MRV approved splitters, so be prepared for that.


----------



## paragon

say-what said:


> For the older SWiM units, all receivers and the router must be on the same SWM port. I think someone mentioned that the newer DECA SWiM's have a green label and you could do what you suggested. The installer may swap your SWiM.





veryoldschool said:


> "I'd bet" your SWM8 doesn't have the green sticker and so would need a bandstop filter, which means you can only use one SWM output, so the coax run to the router would need to connect to the splitter.
> "Option 2" would be to have the SWM8 swapped with either a green sticker one, or swapping the LNB to a SWM one.


I haven't looked, but since my SWM8 is from August '08, I'm guessing it doesn't have a green sticker. Thanks for the responses guys. Now I know what to expect.

Hopefully he can give me a green-label SWM8 so I can do it all outside. But if I have to run the coax into the electrical closet that is no big deal either. There is already a hole in the wall (currently closed up) from an old OTA run that isn't there anymore.


----------



## jdjeff

It was slow and somewhat painful (it was her first time), but getting install tomorrow of SWM-16, DECA adapters for 6 HD DVRS and swap out of an HR20-100 for an HR24 for 99+tax. My MRV has worked really well, except one box that is attached via a wireless gaming adapter continually loses access to the other boxes (and they to them). I have other devices attached to the same wireless bridge so confusing to say the least, but now with DECA that problem should be gone. My wife went from "why would I ever use [MRV]?" to "How come I can't watch The Office in the theater when I recorded it in the bedroom (the wirelessly connected box). This thing sucks!" Peace will once again prevail!


----------



## texz71

texz71 said:


> I'm on the phone with them now. They know about the new offerings but they are having problems getting Non-DECA Networked orders processed without the $99.00 fee and contract extension. The lady I am talking too said they are just getting swamped with calls.


I'm done with mine. No fee's (other than the $3.00/Month Fee) and no contract extensions. They did however have problems that caused this to go into escalations because they had record of my HR23-700's but not the SWM-8...so they didn't think I could do the MRV service add-on at first (with out the service call and contract extension). If you have to add DECA's or any other hardware they said it will be a contract extension!

Took about 15min total...with a very friendly CSR!


----------



## syphix

So, wait. I've been setup with a SWM5 (received through beta tests), and an HR20, HR21 and R22 playing nicely with MRV via ethernet (all fed from my AT9/sidecar 5LNB).

I will have to upgrade/swap out a bunch of equipment to continue using MRV?


----------



## Hdhead

jdjeff said:


> It was slow and somewhat painful (it was her first time), but getting install tomorrow of SWM-16, DECA adapters for 6 HD DVRS and swap out of an HR20-100 for an HR24 for 99+tax. My MRV has worked really well, except one box that is attached via a wireless gaming adapter continually looses access to the other boxes (and they to them). I have other devices attached to the same wireless bridge so confusing to say the least, but now with DECA that problem should be gone. My wife went from "why would I ever use [MRV]?" to "How come I can't watch The Office in the theater when I recorded it in the bedroom (the wirelessly connected box). This thing sucks!" Peace will once again prevail!


How did you get them to swap out the HR20-100? I have 2 of them and would really like a swap.


----------



## jsmuga

jdjeff said:


> It was slow and somewhat painful (it was her first time), but getting install tomorrow of SWM-16, DECA adapters for 6 HD DVRS and swap out of an HR20-100 for an HR24 for 99+tax. My MRV has worked really well, except one box that is attached via a wireless gaming adapter continually looses access to the other boxes (and they to them). I have other devices attached to the same wireless bridge so confusing to say the least, but now with DECA that problem should be gone. My wife went from "why would I ever use [MRV]?" to "How come I can't watch The Office in the theater when I recorded it in the bedroom (the wirelessly connected box). This thing sucks!" Peace will once again prevail!


Wow.... SWiM16, DECA, HR24 for $99 good deal.........


----------



## mnMark

Just called in for an upgrade - currently have 1 HR-21 and 1 HR-22.

Spoke to Keisha at 12:45, almost no hold time. When I asked for the 'MRV/Whole-Home DVR' she say ok, and that "I have completed that upgrade before". - nice.

Total installation with tax is $159.29, done this coming Sunday. Total call time was less than 15 minutes. 

Based on my conversation with the CSR, she definitely knew what she was doing.


----------



## bakerfall

mnMark said:


> Just called in for an upgrade - currently have 1 HR-21 and 1 HR-22.
> 
> Spoke to Keisha at 12:45, almost no hold time. When I asked for the 'MRV/Whole-Home DVR' she say ok, and that "I have completed that upgrade before". - nice.
> 
> Total installation with tax is $159.29, done this coming Sunday. Total call time was less than 15 minutes.
> 
> Based on my conversation with the CSR, she definitely knew what she was doing.


The issue isn't for people who need to buy the hardware, the issues is for those that don't.

I'm on with my 4th CSR and we'll see if they can get it done, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Hdhead

mnMark said:


> Just called in for an upgrade - currently have 1 HR-21 and 1 HR-22.
> 
> Spoke to Keisha at 12:45, almost no hold time. When I asked for the 'MRV/Whole-Home DVR' she say ok, and that "I have completed that upgrade before". - nice.
> 
> Total installation with tax is $159.29, done this coming Sunday. Total call time was less than 15 minutes.
> 
> Based on my conversation with the CSR, she definitely knew what she was doing.


You get good service when you pay the full shot.:hurah:


----------



## texz71

bakerfall said:


> The issue isn't for people who need to buy the hardware, the issues is for those that don't.
> 
> I'm on with my 4th CSR and we'll see if they can get it done, but I'm not optimistic.


Wow...I had no issues and I am just doing the "no hardware" CAT-5/6 Ethernet do-it-yourself home networking. I'll wait on the DECA's They are bound to be available on ebay or internet at some point.


----------



## waylonrobert

texz71 said:


> Wow...I had no issues and I am just doing the "no hardware" CAT-5/6 Ethernet do-it-yourself home networking. I'll wait on the DECA's They are bound to be available on ebay or internet at some point.


They already are: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA--(DECA1MR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


----------



## bakerfall

texz71 said:


> Wow...I had no issues and I am just doing the "no hardware" CAT-5/6 Ethernet do-it-yourself home networking. I'll wait on the DECA's They are bound to be available on ebay or internet at some point.


This person also is unable to activate it.

I can't believe it, would I want to activate something if it was something I couldn't get? I'm begging them to take my $3 and it's impossible.

I'm done until there is an easier path, I can't take it anymore. Hopefully it's before the 20th.


----------



## Sixto

beer_geek said:


> Why wasn't a clear and concise method posted ahead of time? DirecTV knew what we were going to do. It's all over the threads that many would just opt to have the system activated.


It's now been stated that a clear process will be posted for those of us that want to keep our existing environment for MRV.

Understanding why that process was not available for every caller first thing this morning, while maybe interesting to some, doesn't seem that productive considering that Earl and others are posting updates.

We've enjoyed MRV up to now, it appears that it will work just fine until 5/20, so we have 7 days to get an update from Doug/Earl, and follow the process.

All good stuff.


----------



## vfviola

Will any wireless ethernet adapter get the trick done to connect receivers to wireless router?


----------



## texz71

waylonrobert said:


> They already are: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA--(DECA1MR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


Good deal! I'll go that route and pay a little extra. I don't like being tied to 2 year contracts!


----------



## LameLefty

vfviola said:


> Will any wireless ethernet adapter get the trick done to connect receivers to wireless router?


Probably, but your MRV experience will be less than ideal over most wireless networks. 802.11n works in some peoples' experience, but it's hit or miss in others'. Most people have not had great success with 802.11g at all.


----------



## Hdhead

texz71 said:


> Good deal! I'll go that route and pay a little extra. I don't like being tied to 2 year contracts!


No contract required unless you are upgrading or getting additional receiver.


----------



## gslater

I have the AT9 dish connected to 2 H20-100's and 2 HR21-200's via a WB68. The HR's are networked and MRV has been working just fine. Could someone speak to the question of what the advantages / disadvantages of getting the SWM / DECA upgrade would be so I can determine if I should go with the upgrade or not?


----------



## bakerfall

gslater said:


> I have the AT9 dish connected to 2 H20-100's and 2 HR21-200's via a WB68. The HR's are networked and MRV has been working just fine. Could someone speak to the question of what the advantages / disadvantages of getting the SWM / DECA upgrade would be so I can determine if I should go with the upgrade or not?


advantages: fully supported, don't have to try and convince CSRs that you don't need DECA

disadvantages: costs $99 + $49 install


----------



## Hdhead

gslater said:


> I have the AT9 dish connected to 2 H20-100's and 2 HR21-200's via a WB68. The HR's are networked and MRV has been working just fine. Could someone speak to the question of what the advantages / disadvantages of getting the SWM / DECA upgrade would be so I can determine if I should go with the upgrade or not?


With receiver upgrade you could add the 2 non dvrs to the mrv cloud.


----------



## MikeG0628

It took a while for the CSR to find all the information after I convinced her that this started today. But it was painless and with the SWiM install and the DECA and swapping out 2 receivers, I've pretty happy with the pricetag.


----------



## texz71

Hdhead said:


> No contract required unless you are upgrading or getting additional receiver.


The reply I got was there will be if you need DECA or proper SWM provided. She double checked on that part. Essentially any hardware they have to provide will extend your contract.


----------



## bakerfall

MikeG0628 said:


> It took a while for the CSR to find all the information after I convinced her that this started today. But it was painless and with the SWiM install and the DECA and swapping out 2 receivers, I've pretty happy with the pricetag.


If I was getting new receivers and didn't already have SWM, I'd be all over it. Seeing as I have 4 HR-2X receivers and bought an SWM on my own, $150 for DECA when I'm hardware is not at all worth it.


----------



## Hdhead

texz71 said:


> The reply I got was there will be if you need DECA or proper SWM provided. She double checked on that part. Essentially any hardware they have to provide will extend your contract.


That is in conflict with info provided here with people who know.


----------



## veryoldschool

texz71 said:


> The reply I got was there will be if you need DECA or proper SWM provided. She double checked on that part. Essentially any hardware they have to provide will extend your contract.


"Bad data"
Only swapping receivers cause the commitment.


----------



## gslater

> With receiver upgrade you could add the 2 non dvrs to the mrv cloud.


That's not an issue for me since those two units are lightly used and connected to some old SD televisions (one is a 13" set). I was more interested in whether or not the SWM/DECA setup would provide me any extra (or better) capabilities over what I have now. MRV has been operating flawlessly on my home network so it's all a matter of whether or not there would be an advantage to switch from the AT9 w/multiswitch to an SWM setup or not. Right now I'm thinking not.


----------



## lugnutathome

Account shows active? As in the website under your account tab? Mine still reads ineligible and I'm not home to verify if Beta has left the multi room menu... Uh Oh! I thought that call seemed a bit too easy today. Sigh...

Got to wait till tonight to verify the on screen menu before I know if I need another call... Oh Joy

Don "some days its just not worth gnawing through the restraints anymore" Bolton


upmichigan said:


> Find Marco in tech support...he activated my MRV via ethernet and I was in beta. Account shows active and MRV is no longer beta on my receivers.


----------



## syphix

gslater said:


> That's not an issue for me since those two units are lightly used and connected to some old SD televisions (one is a 13" set). I was more interested in whether or not the SWM/DECA setup would provide me any extra (or better) capabilities over what I have now. MRV has been operating flawlessly on my home network so it's all a matter of whether or not there would be an advantage to switch from the AT9 w/multiswitch to an SWM setup or not. Right now I'm thinking not.


I'm in the same boat. MRV is working nicely via ethernet and my AT9, WB68 and SWM5. I'd really like to NOT have to pay $100+ to get it swapped out just to keep MRV. Will we be forced to "upgrade" to keep MRV??


----------



## Hdhead

gslater said:


> That's not an issue for me since those two units are lightly used and connected to some old SD televisions (one is a 13" set). I was more interested in whether or not the SWM/DECA setup would provide me any extra (or better) capabilities over what I have now. MRV has been operating flawlessly on my home network so it's all a matter of whether or not there would be an advantage to switch from the AT9 w/multiswitch to an SWM setup or not. Right now I'm thinking not.


You're right, no additional benefit.


----------



## Hdhead

syphix said:


> I'm in the same boat. MRV is working nicely via ethernet and my AT9, WB68 and SWM5. I'd really like to NOT have to pay $100+ to get it swapped out just to keep MRV. Will we be forced to "upgrade" to keep MRV??


No, your setups will just be unsupported. But they will work fine if they do now, Just anti up $3mo.


----------



## bakerfall

Hdhead said:


> No, your setups will just be unsupported. But they will work fine if they do now, Just anti up $3mo.


And find someone you can convince to turn it on


----------



## gslater

Thanks for all the info. As long as the Beta will continue to work for a few days, I'll give these guys a couple of days to figure it all out and then I'll call to order the "Whole Home DVR service" without the upgrade (Or whatever other formula Earl comes up with for us).


----------



## texz71

Hdhead said:


> That is in conflict with info provided here with people who know.





veryoldschool said:


> "Bad data"
> Only swapping receivers cause the commitment.


Then someone else can argue with them...She was pretty clear on that and checked with her supervisor. Regardless, I don't care..right now my system works just fine with out the DECA's. If I need them in the future due to stability and network load, I will buy them myself and install them myself, so there is no question.


----------



## water1

Earl Bonovich said:


> As I noted in another thread...
> 
> There are several individuals that are working on identifying a clear and direct path to have MRV added for those that want to use ethernet.
> But to the point, Doug, myself, and other people are identify an easy direct way so you can get MRV activated if you want to use the Ethernet method.
> .


If a customer chooses to enable MRV without the DECA install, then later decides to have the DECA upgrade, will the price remain the same? I don't have time to deal with an install now but don't want to lose the MRV on the 20th.


----------



## Doug Brott

texz71 said:


> Then someone else can argue with them...She was pretty clear on that and checked with her supervisor. Regardless, I don't care..right now my system works just fine with out the DECA's. If I need them in the future due to stability and network load, I will buy them myself and install them myself, so there is no question.


Once you find the right person, you should not have a problem .. This is the 'persistence' part. Patience in that it might take you a while to find the right person. Politeness is necessary simply because as one CSR stated, they are getting lots and lots of calls on this so who's gonna get the most help the angry person or the polite person?

You need to first find someone that can work with you on 'Whole Home DVR Service' .. Perhaps saying 'Whole Home DVR Service' at the voice prompt will get you to that group right away.

Second, (for home network users) you need to tell them that you want to activate MRV, that you were part of the 'Whole Home DVR Service Beta' and want to enable the 'MRV-unsupported' flag so that you can activate the ' Whole Home DVR Service' on your account.

If the person you are speaking with can't help, ask them to find someone that can help you. The means are there within the system to make this happen, but it's non-standard. Most customers (including many here) will accept the MRV upgrade offer and will not have to go through this exception process.


----------



## deanconst96

I opted in on the beta and this is the message I get while logged in at Directv.com. I am currently using MRv via ethernet and it works fine.



"You're not eligible for this product. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000."


----------



## Earl Bonovich

water1 said:


> If a customer chooses to enable MRV without the DECA install, then later decides to have the DECA upgrade, will the price remain the same? I don't have time to deal with an install now but don't want to lose the MRV on the 20th.


I have not heard, or seen a document, that covers that specific scenerio.


----------



## raott

I have three DVRs, an HR20, an R22 and an old R15 in a relatively unused room.

I told them I did not need the R15 added to the MRV setup (because I know it is not compatable and don't want to spend the money to upgrade). After first being told a "filter" could be used on the R15, I was then told it was not possible, that I would need to upgrade the R15. Does this sound right?


----------



## say-what

deanconst96 said:


> "You're not eligible for this product. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000."


I think everyone gets that message to make you call so they can confirm the setup. I had that message, called and activated MRV without any problems - took a bit longer than a normal call, but I expected this as the CSR's are just learning how to do this.

I think they should change the wording to say "Please call to see confirm your eligibility for this product."


----------



## RobertE

raott said:


> I have three DVRs, an HR20, an R22 and an old R15 in a relatively unused room.
> 
> I told them I did not need the R15 added to the MRV setup (because I know it is not compatible and don't want to spend the money to upgrade). After first being told a "filter" could be used on the R15, I was then told it was not possible, that I would need to upgrade the R15. Does this sound right?


Yes. The R15 and any other non-SWiM receivers would have to go. Since MRV requires swim, all receivers need to be SWiM compatible. It would be swapped with a R16 or if your lucky a R22.


----------



## veryoldschool

raott said:


> I have three DVRs, an HR20, an R22 and an old R15 in a relatively unused room.
> 
> I told them I did not need the R15 added to the MRV setup (because I know it is not compatable and don't want to spend the money to upgrade). After first being told a "filter" could be used on the R15, I was then told it was not possible, that I would need to upgrade the R15. Does this sound right?


Yes because the R-15 doesn't work with a SWM system.


----------



## raott

RobertE said:


> Yes. The R15 and any other non-SWiM receivers would have to go. Since MRV requires swim, all receivers need to be SWiM compatible. It would be swapped with a R16 or if your lucky a R22.


Thanks. The CSR made a decent offer but I was cut off. New HR2x for $99, waive the DECA setup fee and charge me $49 for the installation. I thought that was pretty reasonable to get a SWIM setup and new DVR.


----------



## Doug Brott

raott said:


> Thanks. The CSR made a decent offer but I was cut off. New HR2x for $99, waive the DECA setup fee and charge me $49 for the installation. I thought that was pretty reasonable to get a SWIM setup and new DVR.


Yeah, hopefully a followup call will get you back in business.


----------



## Eddie L.

Well, for those of you who haven't placed your order, I hope that your luck is as good as mine when you call. Talked to a delightful lady named Karen, and she was completely trained on the whole thing. She completely explained everything, including what additional capabilities the DECA (she called it an "Internet Kit") would provide outside of MRV. She waived the installation charge (although I had to ask for it), and also indicated the possible swap out of my old H20. 

It was funny because we were talking, and the whole time she referred to it as the "Whole Home DVR" service. While we were waiting for my payment to process, I told her that I had seen on a D* forum that today was the day that it went national. She says "I know! I had even been telling myself 'Just be ready for a hectic day since MRV is going national'". So she started using the lingo at that point.  She even said "I can't wait to get it installed at my house. It's a really cool service!"

This came out at the exact right moment for me. I just bought and moved into a house, and I've been needing to run a Cat5 cable to all of my D* receivers and my AppleTV. $100 for all of this is a bargain, especially since I don't have to crawl around in the attic now! :lol:


----------



## rynorama

Earl Bonovich said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by water1 View Post
> If a customer chooses to enable MRV without the DECA install, then later decides to have the DECA upgrade, will the price remain the same? I don't have time to deal with an install now but don't want to lose the MRV on the 20th.
> I have not heard, or seen a document, that covers that specific scenerio.I have not heard, or seen a document, that covers that specific scenerio.


I'm in the same boat, only right now I just can't afford the upgrade.


----------



## Sixto

Doug Brott said:


> You need to first find someone that can work with you on 'Whole Home DVR Service' .. Perhaps saying 'Whole Home DVR Service' at the voice prompt will get you to that group right away.
> 
> Second, (for home network users) you need to tell them that you want to activate MRV, that you were *part of the 'Whole Home DVR Service Beta' and want to enable the 'MRV-unsupported' flag so that you can activate the ' Whole Home DVR Service' on your account.*
> 
> If the person you are speaking with can't help, ask them to find someone that can help you. The means are there within the system to make this happen, but it's non-standard. Most customers (including many here) will accept the MRV upgrade offer and will not have to go through this exception process.


Doug,

Thank you.

I was going to wait, but with your post, I just called, read the CSR what I've bolded above (from your post), he put me on hold, and came back saying all set.

All done.

Just checked each DVR and "beta" is gone.

Thanks again Doug.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Sixto said:


> Doug,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I was going to wait, but with your post, I just called, read the CSR what I've bolded above (from your post), he put me on hold, and came back saying all set.
> 
> All done.
> 
> Just checked each DVR and "beta" is gone.
> 
> Thanks again Doug.


Tried the same process....no love here....they indicated all sort of glitches in their system...even tech support couldn't resolve.

Not that big a deal...just wanted to share results may vary.

We'll just sit tight and check again Monday.


----------



## Hdhead

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Tried the same process....no love here....they indicated all sort of glitches in their system...even tech support couldn't resolve.
> 
> Not that big a deal...just wanted to share *results may vary*.
> 
> We'll just sit tight and check again Monday.


Now that's the understatement of the day.:lol:


----------



## funky977

Just got off the phone with CSR and then technical support. No dice on waiving fees and I tried swapping my HR20 (which has been skipping audio on playback for sometime now and I haven't called because I was anticipating the HR24) for a HR24. I declined to move forward until I could figure out the audio problem on my HR20 since they didn't want to upgrade me to the HR24.
Anyone else have some luck with HR24 and they are definitely learning since the CSR stated "I would need to have a wireless network in order to have MRV".

Matt


----------



## bakerfall

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Tried the same process....no love here....they indicated all sort of glitches in their system...even tech support couldn't resolve.
> 
> Not that big a deal...just wanted to share results may vary.
> 
> We'll just sit tight and check again Monday.


I tried again and was told someone would call me back, we'll see.


----------



## Hdhead

funky977 said:


> Anyone else have some luck with HR24 and they are definitely learning since the CSR stated "*I would need to have a wireless network in order to have MRV*".
> 
> Matt


!rolling That's the best one yet!


----------



## buffan

I think that I've got my order done successfully, although it wasn't exactly what I expected. I am not a beta participant, and my receivers are not currently networked. I already have an HR20, and two older non-hd tivo-based dvrs. Here's what I ended up with:

Swap one existing Tivo for compatible receiver: $0
New HR24 $149 (replacing the other Tivo)
Internet Connection Kit Upgrade $99
Installation: $0
Shipping/handling: $19.95 (but they credited this back to my account, so the net is $0)

So, with taxes, that's $268.46.

The "internet connection kit upgrade" naming doen't sound quite right since my install will be DECA, and I thought there was going to be another $50 install charge for MRV.

But, all in all, does it sound like the CSR got me the right equipment and install package?

Thanks...


----------



## LameLefty

Sixto said:


> Doug,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I was going to wait, but with your post, I just called, read the CSR what I've bolded above (from your post), he put me on hold, and came back saying all set.
> 
> All done.
> 
> Just checked each DVR and "beta" is gone.
> 
> Thanks again Doug.


The person I'm on hold with now evidently doesn't quite know what she's doing. We'll see how this ends up. :grin:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Hdhead said:


> Now that's the understatement of the day.:lol:


So the lesson learned here is that this is Day One of the rollout....getting every person up to speed in every CSR location is likely challenging. In addition, a tech supervisor indicated there are indeed a few glitches on the activation side on their end, so results may not be the same for everyone.

I reiterate that this is not a big deal...and this will all work its way out over a couple days...maybe even sooner. I'm just going to stay cool and resume my quest on Monday. Life is good and this will all be resolved.


----------



## Doug Brott

Sixto said:


> Doug,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I was going to wait, but with your post, I just called, read the CSR what I've bolded above (from your post), he put me on hold, and came back saying all set.
> 
> All done.
> 
> Just checked each DVR and "beta" is gone.
> 
> Thanks again Doug.


I think as the day goes on, this will be the right path .. The term 'Beta' seems to be a key word that gets the folks to the right part of the system.

From what I can tell, you either need 'MRV-Compliant' or 'MRV-unsupported' set on your account. I suppose the default option is 'MRV-noncompliant' or 'none'. Once you account has an appropriate flag, THEN and only then, you can add the 'whole home DVR service' to you account. So really, it's a two step process.


----------



## Doug Brott

funky977 said:


> Anyone else have some luck with HR24 and they are definitely learning since the CSR stated "I would need to have a wireless network in order to have MRV".


Most people already know this .. but "No" Wireless for MRV is a bad idea :nono2:


----------



## hookemfins

Is it possible to get the DECA setup and at a later date add another compatible receiver viia wireless or would another DECA be needed?


----------



## Doug Brott

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So the lesson learned here is that this is Day One of the rollout....getting every person up to speed in every CSR location is likely challenging. In addition, a tech supervisor indicated there are indeed a few glitches on the activation side on their end, so results may not be the same for everyone.
> 
> I reiterate that this is not a big deal...and this will all work its way out over a couple days...maybe even sooner. I'm just going to stay cool and resume my quest on Monday. Life is good and this will all be resolved.


I know you personally are, but to reiterate .. Patience, Persistence and Politeness .. It will get done.


----------



## Hdhead

buffan said:


> I think that I've got my order done successfully, although it wasn't exactly what I expected. I am not a beta participant, and my receivers are not currently networked. I already have an HR20, and two older non-hd tivo-based dvrs. Here's what I ended up with:
> 
> Swap one existing Tivo for compatible receiver: $0
> New HR24 $149 (replacing the other Tivo)
> Internet Connection Kit Upgrade $99
> Installation: $0
> Shipping/handling: $19.95 (but they credited this back to my account, so the net is $0)
> 
> So, with taxes, that's $268.46.
> 
> The "internet connection kit upgrade" naming doen't sound quite right since my install will be DECA, and I thought there was going to be another $50 install charge for MRV.
> 
> But, all in all, does it sound like the CSR got me the right equipment and install package?
> 
> Thanks...


Sounds right to me. Good job. Enjoy! The Internet Connection Kit is actually the DECAs required for your setup.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> I know you personally are, but to reiterate .. Patience, Persistence and Politeness .. It will get done.


Yup....that's been my song as well - patience.


----------



## Doug Brott

hookemfins said:


> Is it possible to get the DECA setup and at a later date add another compatible receiver viia wireless or would another DECA be needed?


Wireless is a bad idea .. BUT .. if you add a receiver later, you could probably try. More likely, if you order a receiver through DIRECTV they will send you an x24 which has DECA built thus solving the problem .. OR, they'll get you DECA set up via the install process.

Bottom line is that I suspect going forward with additional receivers will generally not be problematic if you have MRV on your account.


----------



## funky977

Doug Brott said:


> Most people already know this .. but "No" Wireless for MRV is a bad idea :nono2:


Doug,
I might have missed something in the past few months and probably because I wasn't apart of the beta, why is "no" wireless a bad idea?" Is it the access to on-demand stuff. I apologize in advance for the rookie question.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Well, I'm on the phone with DirecTV now... Of course I was part of the beta program, but I only have the capability to network 2 boxes via ethernet, so I'll be running the DECA route... (I think it'll be better in the long run anyways, especially in a rental unit).

I've got the protection plan, so I still don't know how much it's going to cost for the upgrade... I have 2 HR23s and an H21 (and SWM) so receiver-wise I'm set.

I'll also see if they can tweak the dish while they're out... couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## hookemfins

Doug Brott said:


> Wireless is a bad idea .. BUT .. if you add a receiver later, you could probably try. More likely, if you order a receiver through DIRECTV they will send you an x24 which has DECA built thus solving the problem .. OR, they'll get you DECA set up via the install process.
> 
> Bottom line is that I suspect going forward with additional receivers will generally not be problematic if you have MRV on your account.


Thanks Doug. I was thinking the wireless route because they would all be well within range of the router and the other DVR. But your scenario is probably correct. It was a thought for down the road.


----------



## funky977

Doug,

I just read your last message and the previous. I get it now.

Still would like a HR24.

Matt


----------



## Sixto

Doug Brott said:


> I think as the day goes on, this will be the right path .. The term 'Beta' seems to be a key word that gets the folks to the right part of the system.
> 
> From what I can tell, you either need 'MRV-Compliant' or 'MRV-unsupported' set on your account. I suppose the default option is 'MRV-noncompliant' or 'none'. Once you account has an appropriate flag, THEN and only then, you can add the 'whole home DVR service' to you account. So really, it's a two step process.


Yep, and I just checked online, and MRV shows "activated".

It was interesting as I checked each receiver, it seemed that each receiver needed to re-sync. Had beta, then all remote receivers were gone from the list, then a second later, everything popped back up one-by-one, and beta was gone.

And they all work great.

7 receivers all on MRV.

Official. No Beta. Great stuff.

Thanks again.


----------



## Doug Brott

funky977 said:


> Doug,
> I might have missed something in the past few months and probably because I wasn't apart of the beta, why is "no" wireless a bad idea?" Is it the access to on-demand stuff. I apologize in advance for the rookie question.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


I'm not sure my comment was completely clear ..

You should NOT use wireless for MRV

The quality/reliability simply will not be as good as DECA (or even wired Ethernet). Some folks have found some degree of success with wireless and folks that are happy with it .. great, continue to use it as long as it works to your satisfaction. BUT .. if you are getting something new anyway .. Don't get wireless.

The best choice should be DECA and many folks are getting great deals today it seems.

The second choice should be your existing wired home network. A lot of people on this board are happy with what they have and don't want the expense or the trouble of changing .. Fine .. This works well at this point and should work for the foreseeable future .. BUT .. it's not supported by DIRECTV

The remaining options are Wireless & Powerline .. These really should ONLY be used if it's for MediaShare, TV Apps, DIRECTV2PC or other network related connections that are not MRV. If MRV is to be used, these are poor choices in almost every case.


----------



## 66stang351

funky977 said:


> Doug,
> I might have missed something in the past few months and probably because I wasn't apart of the beta, why is "no" wireless a bad idea?" Is it the access to on-demand stuff. I apologize in advance for the rookie question.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


I believe he is stating that using a wireless connection for MRV is a bad idea. This is because of the amount of bandwidth needed to stream HD video across the network.


----------



## sheureka

I live in a tiny house with two HD DVR's and have been running MRV over my wireless network since it first came out with no glitches, stutters or stammers. I have SWM and the correct dish (both installed about 6 months ago). Is there a compelling reason for me to do the hardware upgrade now? TIA - sheureka


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

On my fourth agent in the transfer shuffle...


----------



## robd54

Just got off the phone with a good CSR, was very helpful and pleasant. Actually said he hasn't gotten many calls about this yet; but not sure what time he started. I currently have a HR20, H21, H23, H20, and D11. I was able to replace the H23 with a new HD DVR for $99 (took $100 off). He noted to request a HR24 but couldn't guarantee it. They're going to replace the H20 and D11 as well. Charged $99 for the "Whole home dvr upgrade with internet connection kit" and no installation charge. Total for the MVR and new HD DVR, plus shipping was $243.82. Seems like a good enough deal for me to have now have 2 HD DVR's to feed the whole house! Can't wait for installation on Monday.


----------



## Miller

Doug Brott said:


> Once you find the right person, you should not have a problem .. This is the 'persistence' part. Patience in that it might take you a while to find the right person. Politeness is necessary simply because as one CSR stated, they are getting lots and lots of calls on this so who's gonna get the most help the angry person or the polite person?
> 
> You need to first find someone that can work with you on 'Whole Home DVR Service' .. Perhaps saying 'Whole Home DVR Service' at the voice prompt will get you to that group right away.
> 
> Second, (for home network users) you need to tell them that you want to activate MRV, that you were part of the 'Whole Home DVR Service Beta' and want to enable the 'MRV-unsupported' flag so that you can activate the ' Whole Home DVR Service' on your account.
> 
> If the person you are speaking with can't help, ask them to find someone that can help you. The means are there within the system to make this happen, but it's non-standard. Most customers (including many here) will accept the MRV upgrade offer and will not have to go through this exception process.


I just ended my second call. The first was disconnected. The second was transfered to the Whole House DVR group. The lady was nice enough but even after showing her this thread and what Doug posted she said I need DECA's. She was willing to wave the install fee but said I WOULD have my countract extended by 24 months because I am receiving advanced equipment. I guess I will give it a couple of days and try again.


----------



## loveshockey

judson_west said:


> I knew that my HR20's didn't need replacing but felt that I wouldn't get a HR24 any cheaper. I've been with DirecTV since 1997 and don't plan on changing that anytime soon.


Better make sure you watch everything on that HR20 before they take it away...since there is no way to transfer the recorded programs...


----------



## texz71

Miller said:


> I WOULD have my contract extended by 24 months because I am receiving advanced equipment. I guess I will give it a couple of days and try again.


This is essentially what they told me as well.  So as Doug said, they will hopefully get this cleared up in the coming days.


----------



## LameLefty

I am still on the phone with the CSR. She says her system will not let her add the service, perhaps because I have an expired programming package. Jeez. So much for just setting a flag, huh? Well, I'm being patient. I wonder how long it'll take her to transfer my call to someone else?


----------



## texasmoose

My install is all set for this Saturday! The wife is going to be so pleased to finally take advantage of MRV!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

So, it will be $99 to get the coax DECA adapter for my system, which I'll take care of tomorrow, since it's payday


----------



## Hdhead

LameLefty said:


> I am still on the phone with the CSR. She says her system will not let her add the service, perhaps because I have an expired programming package. Jeez. So much for just setting a flag, huh? Well, I'm being patient. I wonder how long it'll take her to transfer my call to someone else?


Did you ask to be transferred to the "connected home" group. :lol:


----------



## LameLefty

Hdhead said:


> Did you ask to be transferred to the "connected home" group. :lol:


She finally said she'd have to escalate the matter to Customer Installation (huh?!?) and someone would be contacting me within 48 - 72 hours. Sure they will. And it took 35 minutes to get to that point. :nono:


----------



## bakerfall

LameLefty said:


> She finally said she'd have to escalate the matter to Customer Installation (huh?!?) and someone would be contacting me within 48 - 72 hours. Sure they will. And it took 35 minutes to get to that point. :nono:


I'm being told that some accounts have a "glitch" that is preventing them from turning it on and to call back to make sure. We'll see if I get that promised phone call back from earlier before i follow up 

I even offered to take free DECA, but I'm not going to pay for something that is already working great!


----------



## Hdhead

LameLefty said:


> She finally said she'd have to escalate the matter to Customer Installation (huh?!?) and someone would be contacting me within 48 - 72 hours. Sure they will. And it took 35 minutes to get to that point. :nono:


Fail, try again.


----------



## Ric

I just called D* for this. On hold while he worked through the system. In the end he came back and said it would be $154.xx as I have to get all equipment. I told him they could flag my account as unsupported but he didnt quite get that and said yes, but you still need the equipment. I already have SWM enabled receivers and Dish. I will wait until I can get a different CSR later.

FWIW - he said the $154.xx included swapping out ALL equipment that didnt meet the specs inc dish AND receivers.


----------



## Miller

texz71 said:


> This is essentially what they told me as well.  So as Doug said, they will hopefully get this cleared up in the coming days.


I was actually going to do it but I am not real happy about extending my contract for MRV when I have it working now.


----------



## MikeW

I swore to myself I wouldn't add to my commitment, but I'm committed. Install tomorrow between 12-4. HR10-250 will be laid to rest with a swap. Total for everything including DVR swap and taxes is $107. Took less than 5 minutes. I mentioned that I was on beta and the CSR was ready to just activate the service. I prefer to go the DECA route and, since I needed to lose the old Tivo, might as well start the 2 year clock one more time.


----------



## lugnutathome

OK after reviewing the account information on the DTV site and statements on this forum I determined that this mornings call did not succeed. 

I called into Michelle in New Mexico and she had that "deer in headlights" tone when I requested based on Doug's "scripting". However someone in the room had had this training already (most had not) and she assisted a very apologetic Michelle whom I kept reassuring that this was OK "first day, big company". Told her I was glad to help in the training and that I had all the time she needed.

It took about 15 minutes but I now see myself activated on the DTV website so it's all good.

I think the information distribution down to the CSR levels at the various call centers probably could (and really should) have been handled better but at no point should any of us hold the individual CSRs accountable.

Most of them were vaguely aware of MRV but really did not understand it. Some of Michelle's questions to me while we waited for the system pages to render were similar to those we see everyday in these forums they are in the mists same as we are.

Anyway its been done in my case. What I will do next is to compose a "My experiences" overview to the Office of the president using a constructive approach so as to get credence about the experience and suggest they push training out earlier and even perhaps consider get a few of us involved as "test customers" to get them more ready for the first day questions that the suits normally wouldn't think would happen.

Of course this service *is* a bit complex compared to adding a new channel or a receiver, or VOD, etc.

Don "happy as a pig in slop now" Bolton


----------



## buffan

buffan said:


> I think that I've got my order done successfully, although it wasn't exactly what I expected. I am not a beta participant, and my receivers are not currently networked. I already have an HR20, and two older non-hd tivo-based dvrs. Here's what I ended up with:
> 
> Swap one existing Tivo for compatible receiver: $0
> New HR24 $149 (replacing the other Tivo)
> Internet Connection Kit Upgrade $99
> Installation: $0
> Shipping/handling: $19.95 (but they credited this back to my account, so the net is $0)
> 
> So, with taxes, that's $268.46.
> 
> The "internet connection kit upgrade" naming doen't sound quite right since my install will be DECA, and I thought there was going to be another $50 install charge for MRV.
> 
> But, all in all, does it sound like the CSR got me the right equipment and install package?
> 
> Thanks...





Hdhead said:


> Sounds right to me. Good job. Enjoy! The Internet Connection Kit is actually the DECAs required for your setup.


Patience....persistence...politeness. The CSR even commented that "you sound like a very calm person." It pays to be prepared to be patient (how's that for alliteration?).

Now I just have to hope the installer will show up on time and know what he is doing.

Thanks for the response...


----------



## lugnutathome

Maybe start a pool? :grin:

Don "sometimes kind words and a hatchet don't even work" Bolton



LameLefty said:


> I am still on the phone with the CSR. She says her system will not let her add the service, perhaps because I have an expired programming package. Jeez. So much for just setting a flag, huh? Well, I'm being patient. I wonder how long it'll take her to transfer my call to someone else?


----------



## SBacklin

Doug Brott said:


> I'm not sure my comment was completely clear ..
> 
> You should NOT use wireless for MRV
> 
> The quality/reliability simply will not be as good as DECA (or even wired Ethernet). Some folks have found some degree of success with wireless and folks that are happy with it .. great, continue to use it as long as it works to your satisfaction. BUT .. if you are getting something new anyway .. Don't get wireless.
> 
> The best choice should be DECA and many folks are getting great deals today it seems.
> 
> The second choice should be your existing wired home network. A lot of people on this board are happy with what they have and don't want the expense or the trouble of changing .. Fine .. This works well at this point and should work for the foreseeable future .. BUT .. it's not supported by DIRECTV
> 
> The remaining options are Wireless & Powerline .. These really should ONLY be used if it's for MediaShare, TV Apps, DIRECTV2PC or other network related connections that are not MRV. If MRV is to be used, these are poor choices in almost every case.


Hey Doug,

I should also point out that, not all my wireless streaming was to my PC but to my other receiver as well. Never any issues. =)


----------



## puffnstuff

Tried five different times and was told that I need Deca fine I can wait butthe last csr actually yelled at me and said "I see you keep calling, stop there is nothing we can do without the upgrade" I then asked for his name and he said "Nick number[redacted] and hung up. WTH I was very nice and never even got to finish my original question I understand this is day one but yelling at customers has to be a no no.


----------



## humanjas

I just ordered mine. Took about 15 minutes and the rep was very helpful, even though it was her first time. I had to pay the entire $150 because she said I wasn't eligible for any discounts as I am already receiving $10 off for 12 months. It was worth it though as they are swapping my r15 for a HRxx and my D10 for a Hxx. That will make for 3 HR's and 1 H.

We're all set up for next Saturday.


----------



## nj1313

I currently have 1 HD-DVR (HR20-100) and 1 DVR (R15-300). I am interested in MRV. I have my HR20-100 hooked up to the internet wirelessly.
What would the estimated cost be to upgrade my equipment? Would I just need to pay for a HD receiver to replace my R15? Or is there more to this. I am currently no longer locked in to a commitment (2 year ended last July). Help!


----------



## popvideo

Eddie L. said:


> She completely explained everything, including what additional capabilities the DECA (she called it an "Internet Kit") would provide outside of MRV. :


Since I'm running the ethernet solution, can someone tell me what those additional capabilities the DECA would provide outside of MRV? mine works fine with the ethernet but if I get internet in a room that I didn't have it before without running CAT5 then this would be worth it to me. 

any help would be appreciated.

popvideo


----------



## Sander

Will be here next Tuesday for install. Paying $99. Waived installation charge because of my account going back since '99.

Finally - looking forward to smooth Internet and network performance.


----------



## dpeters11

The rep said install was on Monday, but my account says Unscheduled. Should I be concerned? Also, where do you check your commitment date? I want to make sure mines not extended. I don't need receivers, just the SWM, band stop filter and deca boxes.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I still have not decided if I will call or not. The nice thing about now is there is only a handful of people who will be doing this on day one. The downside is it's day one for the CSR's too. 

My second thought is should I go for the upgrade or not, I don't really think it's necessary as I have been using the Ethernet setup for a few months now and it seems to work fine.

I gonna sit back and enjoy reading this thread for a while and see how the rest of the evening goes. It kind of seems unnecessary to have a tech here to install something that works already, especially when they could be doing new installs.


----------



## paragon

dpeters11 said:


> The rep said install was on Monday, but my account says Unscheduled. Should I be concerned? Also, where do you check your commitment date? I want to make sure mines not extended. I don't need receivers, just the SWM, band stop filter and deca boxes.


My account shows the same. I later got an email with the install listed and the account still says unscheduled. I called in to verify and was told I did have an appointment. You should be okay on the installation.


----------



## bobnielsen

On my second call, the CSR said she had figured it out and flagged my account for MRV, but the Multiroom setup screen still shows "beta" and nothing shows on the web page for my account, so I guess I will have to try again.

I checked my DVRs again a few hours later and the "beta" listing had been replaced. Later, I received a confirmation email. I guess there were some delays, but the CSR got it right.


----------



## xmguy

I'll wait til the 20th. I'm not wanting to pay that $3 fee any sooner. I sure won't be buying any more equipment unless they offer a free upgrade as I simply can't afford any new toys now. Would get a HR24 in a NY minute if I could afford one.  I do however plan to add MRV once the Beta is FULLY over. D* will just have to flag my account to add MRV via ethernet.


----------



## kpkingdon

I called earlier today and lucky enought to get a CSR that "just had the training on MRV" and everything went well until I told him I have two dishes, both with SWM-8s feeding 4 HD DVRs (HR20 & newer) and 2 additional HD receivers, one of which will be replaced as part of the upgrade. I had been running the Beta but not happy with the performance over my "powerline" ethernet network connections. Both the dual dish and the powerline network were workarounds for a production home wired with single coax drops and very few network drops. SWM technology obviated the need for extra coax runs and I think I can change wire routing and get back to a single dish with SWM-16 or cascaded SWM-8s but the newly trained CSR could not figure how to translate that to the service order. As it stands now I will see what is on the truck when the installer arrives next Wednesday. I know this first day but has anybody else had any experience that can help me manage this transition?


----------



## RAD

kpkingdon, I thought folks have said in the past that the CSR's really can't specify anything, that the DirecTV computers see what you have installed and base what's needed for the upgrade on that info. Basically I'd say just place the order and see what the installer comes with.


----------



## sheureka

Forty minutes on the phone - and neither the "escalation" guy I was talking to or his supervisor could find anything in the system about MRV going live today. They said if it's live I should be able to just add it on the DirecTV website. He ended up taking lots of notes and telling me to call back sometime next week.


----------



## Eddie L.

popvideo said:


> Since I'm running the ethernet solution, can someone tell me what those additional capabilities the DECA would provide outside of MRV? mine works fine with the ethernet but if I get internet in a room that I didn't have it before without running CAT5 then this would be worth it to me.
> 
> any help would be appreciated.
> 
> popvideo


If my understanding is correct, this would certainly provide wired internet in a room without running the CAT5 cable. That's the same thing that I was going to have to do until this came out. I believe that I saw on the DECA First Look that your internet speed would not be compromised at all through DECA. I'm going to put a switch on my DECA Ethernet connection in my room that has my AppleTV and have a HIGH speed wired connection to it as well.

Again, I wasn't in on the Cutting Edge testing of DECA, so this is just my understanding. If I'm wrong, please - one of you CE guys jump in here and correct me! Lots of great info out there, but it takes a while to sort through!


----------



## waylonrobert

sheureka said:


> Forty minutes on the phone - and neither the "escalation" guy I was talking to or his supervisor could find anything in the system about MRV going live today. They said if it's live I should be able to just add it on the DirecTV website. He ended up taking lots of notes and telling me to call back sometime next week.


Try calling again. And refer them to the DirecTV website. Make sure you call it what they call it (Whole-Home DVR Service).


----------



## puffnstuff

Well I guess I'm screwed, going out of town for 3 weeks starting tomorrow and can't get my account flagged, can't wait to see how pissed the wife is going to be when it doesn't work and I'm not there to call about it.


----------



## AMike

I just attempted to have the Beta flag removed from my service. I was willing to keep my existing set-up since I have just tweaked it and it is working perfectly. I used the phrase that Doug mentioned in his post. The first rep that I spoke with told me that he knew what I was trying to do, but he did not have access on his computer to make the change. He transferred me to another rep who told me that I didn't need to do anything on my account at this time. I told him that the Beta was ending next week and I wanted to make sure this was taken care of prior to that. He told me he could not do anything. 

I plan on calling back either on Monday/Tuesday of next week to see what response I get then.


----------



## hookemfins

The 3 P's worked. I had a lengthy call because it said I was not eligible even though I had 2 HR 20's. I suspect it maybe that I have 2 not qualified receivers but it got fixed in the end.

I explained that I was a beta tester and after spending my own money to help make DTV better for all, I didn't really want to pay for new equipment. So I was charged for the installation only. The only down side is the earliest I can get an install is next Saturday afternoon.


----------



## HDJulie

I just ordered ours. I'm going for the full SWM & DECA insall & have an H20 that will have to be replaced. The CSR knew what MRV is though it was obvious she was reading from a script. I will pay the $99 & $49 charges. She explained there would be a new 24 month commitment with the equipment swap. I then told her that I would like an HR24 for the H20. She said that she could not guarantee any particular box so I asked her to place notes on the account. I told her I was aware that I would have to pay an additional $199 for the HR24 if I got it, but according to her, any equipment changes are covered by the $99. Is that right -- even choosing to go to a DVR from a non-DVR?

Our install is this Sunday between 4 - 8 PM. I hope the guy comes early -- I don't want to miss Survivor.

Another question -- my brother has one HDDVR & 3 SDDVR's. Would they upgrade all 3 to HDDVR's for the $99 price?


----------



## Doug Brott

OK folks, it took me a bit of time and an EXTREMELY helpful CSR (Thanks again Brian!) and I have discovered the process needed to get Whole Home DVR Service when using your own networking.

Find the instructions here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177090


----------



## dave29

Good information Doug, Thanks. 

I'm still waiting a couple days.


----------



## HoTat2

Sign ... 

Just got off the phone with a CSR. He'd heard about MRV, but not much else. Tried to see what the cost would be and any possible discounts for long time customers (subscriber since '95  ) for upgrading my system to MRV of six DVRs comprising 2 HR2Xs, 2 R15s, and 2 DirecTIVOs all fed through legacy multiswitches.

Best he could do was $99.00 + $49.95 equipment and install + $49 each for four SWM capable R16s minus only a $50.00 discount.

Total = $294.95 ... yeah right


----------



## DishDog

Today was able to switch from MRV beta for $3 month but CSR had to deactivate the SD receiver in the motorhome before DirecTV computer would allow MRV on our account. Took awhile for them to figure it out so hope this post helps someone with a similar situation.


----------



## LameLefty

Just tried Doug's step-by-step procedure and even explaining it to her slowly, pleasantly and politely, she then put me on hold, consulted with a supervisor, and says she can't do it without a technician to upgrade my hardware. Good grief.


----------



## MikeW

Doug Brott said:


> OK folks, it took me a bit of time and an EXTREMELY helpful CSR (Thanks again Brian!) and I have discovered the process needed to get Whole Home DVR Service when using your own networking.
> 
> ......
> 
> Cheers.


Are you running MRV off of a network or did you just complete this task for the sake of helping others? Either way...thanks.


----------



## T-Hefner

Yeah, For me to upgrade it was a nightmare too, and I only have 1 HD DVR, and 1 HD receiver, I want it for the Video on Demand feature for the HD receiver the most. 

But anyways, They added it for $99 + $49 ... then another $50 she said because I am a newer customer bla bla bla....So it was like $208 with tax.

But they couldnt schedule a install date, and told me the local office for installs will contact me within 72hrs for install date. I still cant schedule myself from My Account on directv.com ...The calendar scheduler is disabled and says they will call me.

-Tim


----------



## Doug Brott

LameLefty said:


> Just tried Doug's step-by-step procedure and even explaining it to her slowly, pleasantly and politely, she then put me on hold, consulted with a supervisor, and says she can't do it without a technician to upgrade my hardware. Good grief.


The poster right above you had that same problem .. What's silly is I have an SAT-T60 TiVo on my account .. it's actually still used even. I did not have any such problem, it just took the CSR I spoke to some hunting and pecking to find where it needed to be changed.


----------



## Doug Brott

Slight update to my instructions (fixed above) .. MRV-Capability flag should be set to '*u*' for unsupported.


----------



## puffnstuff

Just tried 3 more times and was told they don't have 'Account Attributes' anywhere on the account and that Deca is required. So that makes 8 csr's and still not a thing YEAH!


----------



## MikeW

LameLefty said:


> Just tried Doug's step-by-step procedure and even explaining it to her slowly, pleasantly and politely, she then put me on hold, consulted with a supervisor, and says she can't do it without a technician to upgrade my hardware. Good grief.


Did you see the post above this regarding deactivating an SD receiver? Maybe you need to temporarily turn off your R15.?


----------



## oldguy1

After much mis-information from several Directv CSRs, including one in the retention department I finally got everythin straightened out.

I will be able to use my existing hr20-700's. He will be sending a tech out to install a swim and DECA's and possibly change the LNB's on my slimline dish.

all of this will be done at NO charge and I will NOT incur another 2 year comittitment.

Sounds good to me since I had a lot of time and money invested in my home network.
The reason I wanted to keep my hr20-700;s is because of the OTA capability.
The new receivers would have meant adding AM21's. More equipment=more power=larger electric bill.


----------



## LameLefty

MikeW said:


> Did you see the post above this regarding deactivating an SD receiver? Maybe you need to temporarily turn off your R15.?


Doug said he didn't have to. That's the point - clearly, the procedure above works IF the CSR will do it. Once it became clear that she was gonna have to exit out and enter the account attributes screen, the CSR I just talked to basically decided to play it scared and consulted with a supervisor who told her not to do it. Jeez, this has GOT to be fixed in the next few days.


----------



## waylonrobert

puffnstuff said:


> Just tried 3 more times and was told they don't have 'Account Attributes' anywhere on the account and that Deca is required. So that makes 8 csr's and still not a thing YEAH!


Seems like some CSR's don't want to be told or even asked what to do on their workstations. Could it also be that there are different versions of DirecTV's systems in different call centers?


----------



## Doug Brott

puffnstuff said:


> Just tried 3 more times and was told they don't have 'Account Attributes' anywhere on the account and that Deca is required. So that makes 8 csr's and still not a thing YEAH!


There is a way .. Others have been able to do it earlier, and I was able to do it a short while back. I wish I could have watched exactly what the CSR was doing, but alas vision does not stretch through the phone lines. He and I discussed the procedure and that was the methodology. I can't say where 'Account Attributes' is located, but it's likely in a pull down menu of some sort.


----------



## MikeW

oldguy1 said:


> The new receivers would have meant adding AM21's. More equipment=more power=larger electric bill.


Really? How much power can an AM21 possibly consume in a month?


----------



## MikeW

LameLefty said:


> Doug said he didn't have to. That's the point - clearly, the procedure above works IF the CSR will do it. .... Jeez, this has GOT to be fixed in the next few days.


At least you have until the 20th to get it set. Hope it gets easier for you tomorrow.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I've decided I'm going to wait for a bit to hear how you guys do with your installation. With this many issues with the CSR's, I can't imagine what early adopters will get when the installers will do.

I'm not knocking anybody - it's a brand new exciting product and it'll take a little time for it to sink in with the responsible employees.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

LameLefty said:


> Just tried Doug's step-by-step procedure and even explaining it to her slowly, pleasantly and politely, she then put me on hold, consulted with a supervisor, and says she can't do it without a technician to upgrade my hardware. Good grief.


Same here...step by step...did not allow the last step - cannot add.

Oh well.


----------



## Todd H

I'm set for Saturday. Every CSR knew what I was talking about but I ended up getting transferred four times. All were very friendly. The last one told me that I would receive a new two year commitment. I politely asked her to double check since I wasn't receiving a new receiver. After a quick check she confirmed that there would be no new commitment. It cost me $99 for the upgrade kit and $49 for installation.


----------



## Doug Brott

Some clarification on who can be eligible for MRV .. I'll start by saying, yeah, I get it .. but these are the facts as I know them with regards to SD receivers on your account.

If you have one HD-DVR and one HD-DVR or H21/23/24, then the MRV-Compatibility flag can be set to 'u' or unsupported. Of course you can have more than this, but that is the minimum.

R22s do NOT count as HD. If you have one HD-DVR and an R22 or all R22s, then the MRV-Compatability flag cannot be set to 'u' and you cannot add 'whole home DVR service'. As long as you have one HD-DVR and either an HD-DVR or H21/23/24, then you're fine regardless of any other SD receivers on your account.

That's what I've been told at least.


----------



## lmurphy

This procedure is for those folks who want to use their own home networking and continue to enjoy Multiroom viewing.
Worked like a charm, Thanks Doug Brott


----------



## Doug Brott

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Same here...step by step...did not allow the last step - cannot add.
> 
> Oh well.


If the MRV-Compatibility flag is set, go online and activate WHDS. The key is the flag.

If the CSR doesn't exit your account information screen and then return to the screen, the WHDS item stays grey'ed out. I had this problem.


----------



## jford951

When you sign up for the the new whole home dvr setup with out any box swaps are you required to sign for 2 more years that is what CRS is telling me and I had not heard that yet


----------



## dave29

No commitment if you're not upgrading any receivers.


----------



## mfeinstein

I am still on the line with a friendly CSR, but getting nowhere. He says that his supervisor has to enable this for me. He says that the screens that Doug mentioned in his instructions do not exist on his system. I'll be patient as long as my MRV keeps working until this gets resolved!

Also, he was quite insistent that I would need DECA to make this work. But, he's going to see if his supervisor can enable it for me.

Update: The CSR said that he put the request in to his supervisor and that it may take up to 72 hours for it to get put through.

2nd Update: Just checked via Slingbox and MRV still working at my house. So, I'm still patient!


----------



## gslater

Doug Brott said:


> Slight update to my instructions (fixed above) .. MRV-Capability flag should be set to '*u*' for unsupported.


Should I call back and have it changed? The CSR already set it to "Y" for me.


----------



## Doug Brott

gslater said:


> Should I call back and have it changed? The CSR already set it to "Y" for me.


If it's not too difficult .. The CSR should have set this correctly based on their scripts anyway, but it must be something easy to overlook.


----------



## gslater

Doug Brott said:


> If it's not too difficult .. The CSR should have set this correctly based on their scripts anyway, but it must be something easy to overlook.


She had no clue and just followed the instructions I gave her based on your prior post.


----------



## Doug Brott

Some screen shots from my account:


----------



## dwcolvin

Doug Brott said:


> OK folks, it took me a bit of time and an EXTREMELY helpful CSR (Thanks again Brian!) and I have discovered the process needed to get Whole Home DVR Service when using your own networking...


Doug, could you put this information in a sticky so it can be easily found?

Good stuff


----------



## bkmkdtx1

Doug Brott said:


> *NOTE:* If you are ordering DECA/SWiM, *DO NOT* follow this procedure. Simply order DECA/SWiM and MRV will work out the way it's supposed to.


can you explain how to "simply order DECA/Swim"? Do you say "DECA" at the voice prompt?

thanks!


----------



## Doug Brott

mfeinstein said:


> I am still on the line with a friendly CSR, but getting nowhere. He says that his supervisor has to enable this for me. He says that the screens that Doug mentioned in his instructions do not exist on his system. I'll be patient as long as my MRV keeps working until this gets resolved!


I wish I knew how to get to the account attributes screen .. I wonder if these folks are still sitting on the ordering page for the MRV upgrade. They definitely have to cancel out of that screen.

It seemed you could get to account attributes directly from the main account information screen based on my conversation, but I (clearly) couldn't actually see what things looked like.


----------



## raott

Doug Brott said:


> R22s do NOT count as HD. If you have one HD-DVR and an R22 or all R22s, then the MRV-Compatability flag cannot be set to 'u' and you cannot add 'whole home DVR service'.


I simply do not understand the rationale behind this part.


----------



## Doug Brott

bkmkdtx1 said:


> can you explain how to "simply order DECA/Swim"? Do you say "DECA" at the voice prompt?
> 
> thanks!


Say "Connected Home" at the voice prompt and ask for the "Connected Home (or Whole Home Network) upgrade" .. I think that will get them going the right direction. Getting down this path seems to be the easy "yellow brick road" path. It's using your own home networking that takes you off the beaten path.


----------



## Miller

Doug Brott said:


> OK folks, it took me a bit of time and an EXTREMELY helpful CSR (Thanks again Brian!) and I have discovered the process needed to get Whole Home DVR Service when using your own networking.
> 
> *NOTE:* If you are ordering DECA/SWiM, *DO NOT* follow this procedure. Simply order DECA/SWiM and MRV will work out the way it's supposed to.
> 
> This procedure is for those folks who want to use their own home networking and continue to enjoy Multiroom viewing.
> 
> 
> Call 1-800-531-5000
> Give Your Phone # when prompted
> At the main menu voice prompt say "Whole Home DVR Service"
> At this point you should be connected to an agent
> Tell the agent that you have been participating in the '_Whole Home DVR Service beta_' and you want to enable '_MRV-Capability_' so that you can activate '_Whole Home DVR Service_' on your account
> Ask the CSR to cancel (or do not enter) the Whole Home DVR upgrade screen
> Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to '*u*' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults. At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page. I saw it when viewing my account via the web.
> Once this has been set, the CSR will have to exit your account information and then reenter your account information screen so that the information refreshes.
> At this point, the CSR can now enable "Whole Home DVR Service"
> 
> If you can politely get the CSR to follow through this process I am confident that you will be set up for MRV. It took me 30 minutes working with the CSR to get to this point, but I would expect most any CSR to be able to work through this with you in less than 10 minutes. It's a pretty fast process if you know how to do it, so help the CSR out and you'll both be much happier.
> 
> Cheers.


Good News, I called back and explained this procedure to the rep. She seemed a little unsure then put me on hold for 5 min. She came back and seemed like she was searching. I again mention the procedure and she seemed irked this was in public and said we shouldn't know about this. I explained it's because other reps said it couldn't be done but it could. Anyway I just ended the call, checked online and Whole Home DVR is listed as "Currently Activated" and I don't have to buy deca's or extend my contract for another year. Thanks a ton for the help guys.

Edit, also the bata is removed from the multi room options under system setup.


----------



## gslater

Doug Brott said:


> I wish I knew how to get to the account attributes screen .. I wonder if these folks are still sitting on the ordering page for the MRV upgrade. They definitely have to cancel out of that screen.
> 
> It seemed you could get to account attributes directly from the main account information screen based on my conversation, but I (clearly) couldn't actually see what things looked like.


When I went through it the CSR had a hard time finding the account attributes tab. I think at one point she was looking in services. She finally did find it but I don't know where.


----------



## Doug Brott

raott said:


> I simply do not understand the rationale behind this part.


I don't make up the rules and I don't disagree with you .. but those are the facts.


----------



## raott

Doug Brott said:


> I don't make up the rules and I don't disagree with you .. but those are the facts.


I know. Funny thing was, the CSR I spoke with earlier today said the R22 was no problem.

Getting ready to call back soon. I'll post back if they let me activate it with my setup.


----------



## Hdhead

bkmkdtx1 said:


> can you explain how to "simply order DECA/Swim"? Do you say "DECA" at the voice prompt?
> 
> thanks!


I said "multi room viewing" and hooked me right up with a person in the know. Then again maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## matt

Doug, your process worked like a charm. They hadn't done it that way yet, so I was on hold for a little bit but they got me going! First try too with that method!

The $206.xx isn't worth it to me for them to come out and swap my owned receivers for leased and give me only 4 adapters.


----------



## jacmyoung

Excuse me if this question has already been answered. Other than wanting to spend the $3 sooner, or helping to train the CSRs, or wanting to choke up DirecTV’s phone lines, or simply not wanting to stare at the word “beta” in the menu, if one already has the MRV beta working, what additional benefit is it there to activate the non-beta MRV RIGHT NOW?


----------



## matt

It was only 50 cents for me Doug


----------



## Doug Brott

jacmyoung said:


> Excuse me if this question has already been answered. Other than wanting to spend the $3 sooner, or helping to train the CSRs, or wanting to choke up DirecTV's phone lines, or simply not wanting to stare at the word "beta" in the menu, if one already has the MRV beta working, what additional benefit is it there to activate the non-beta MRV RIGHT NOW?


MRV Beta ends in 7 days .. some of us might be going out of town, forgetful, etc. .. no time like the present. What's $0.75 amongst friends anyway?


----------



## Willy1

Currently I have 6 HR2x's with the old slimline LNB, WB616 multiswitch. Each room has 2 RG 6 and wired ethernet already. I am doing fine with MRV over my current home network during the beta. Any thoughts on whether you think Directv would update my dish, add SWM, and DCEA for the $99 + $49 without exchanging boxes? Or if I should just follow Doug's lead and get the $3 / mo charge. Any hidden advantages to upgrading to SWM over the WB616? Thanks.


----------



## gslater

Just got off the phone with a CSR. She changed my MRV setting from "Y" to "U". I asked her where she got to the Account Attributes and she said it was in the drop down on my account page. There is a drop down that includes things for adding services and stuff and one of the items in there is "Account Attributes". Hope that helps.


----------



## Hdhead

jacmyoung said:


> Excuse me if this question has already been answered. Other than wanting to spend the $3 sooner, or helping to train the CSRs, or wanting to choke up DirecTV's phone lines, or simply not wanting to stare at the word "beta" in the menu, if one already has the MRV beta working, what additional benefit is it there to activate the non-beta MRV RIGHT NOW?


To relieve anxiety, all-overs, angst, ants in pants, apprehension, botheration, butterflies, care, cold sweat, concern, creeps, disquiet, disquietude, distress, doubt, downer, drag*, dread, fidgets, flap, foreboding, fretfulness, fuss, goose bumps, heebie-jeebies, jitters, jumps, misery, misgiving, mistrust, nail-biting, needles, nervousness, panic, pins and needles, restlessness, shakes, shivers, solicitude, suffering, suspense, sweat*, trouble, uncertainty, unease, uneasiness, watchfulness, willies, worriment


----------



## sheureka

Wow - I just called again and this time I was on the phone less than a minute! She knew exactly what I was talking about, asked me to approve the $3 a month, and that was it! I checked and it's on my account! Thanks all! - sheureka


----------



## matt

Willy1 said:


> Currently I have 6 HR2x's with the old slimline LNB, WB616 multiswitch. Each room has 2 RG 6 and wired ethernet already. I am doing fine with MRV over my current home network during the beta. Any thoughts on whether you think Directv would update my dish, add SWM, and DCEA for the $99 + $49 without exchanging boxes? Or if I should just follow Doug's lead and get the $3 / mo charge. Any hidden advantages to upgrading to SWM over the WB616? Thanks.


Their system shows I have a phase III dish and all sorts of legacy stuff and Doug's method worked fine.


----------



## matt

Hdhead said:


> Anxiety, all-overs, angst, ants in pants, apprehension, botheration, butterflies, care, cold sweat, concern, creeps, disquiet, disquietude, distress, doubt, downer, drag*, dread, fidgets, flap, foreboding, fretfulness, fuss, goose bumps, heebie-jeebies, jitters, jumps, misery, misgiving, mistrust, nail-biting, needles, nervousness, panic, pins and needles, restlessness, shakes, shivers, solicitude, suffering, suspense, sweat*, trouble, uncertainty, unease, uneasiness, watchfulness, willies, worriment


I have ants in pants and possibly flap also.


----------



## sigma1914

Do we use "Doug's Script" if we did a DIY DECA install, too?


----------



## oldguy1

MikeW said:


> Really? How much power can an AM21 possibly consume in a month?


They also take up space.


----------



## Doug Brott

sigma1914 said:


> Do we use "Doug's Script" if we did a DIY DECA install, too?


Yes .. you should use the exact same procedure if you buy DECA from a third party.


----------



## Skyboss

HoTat2 said:


> Sign ...
> 
> Just got off the phone with a CSR. He'd heard about MRV, but not much else. Tried to see what the cost would be and any possible discounts for long time customers (subscriber since '95  ) for upgrading my system to MRV of six DVRs comprising 2 HR2Xs, 2 R15s, and 2 DirecTIVOs all fed through legacy multiswitches.
> 
> Best he could do was $99.00 + $49.95 equipment and install + $49 each for four SWM capable R16s minus only a $50.00 discount.
> 
> Total = $294.95 ... yeah right


I go the same line - 3 times now.... $99+$49.... Oh well. :nono2:

So let me get this right... $150 for a guy to come out and install DECA modules. No new dish, no SWM.... Then charge me $3 a month?

Go to hell DirecTV.


----------



## sigma1914

Doug Brott said:


> Yes .. you should use the exact same procedure if you buy DECA from a third party.


Thanks Mr. B.


----------



## bkmkdtx1

Doug Brott said:


> Say "Connected Home" at the voice prompt and ask for the "Connected Home (or Whole Home Network) upgrade" .. I think that will get them going the right direction. Getting down this path seems to be the easy "yellow brick road" path. It's using your own home networking that takes you off the beaten path.


another question, i have 3 hr20, do i need 3 deca and 1 swm?

thanks again!


----------



## MyDogHasFleas

Yeah, OK, so, I'm a cable customer who never had satellite. I want to jump to DirecTV and I want 2xHR24 in my media center, and 2xH24 in the master bedroom and my office. 

I went on the DirecTV website starting at the MRV link given above, and put together an order.

If I complete the order:

a) Will I really get Hx24 boxes? I'm guessing "not necessarily" but how do I make it more probable/likely? I'm thinking I would just call and have them annotate the order, and then refuse it upon install day if they don't have the Hx24 boxes. 

b) Will they charge me to install DECA? There was no install charge on the order. I'm all prewired with 2Ghz tested RG-6u cable so I should be good to go.


----------



## waylonrobert

MyDogHasFleas said:


> Yeah, OK, so, I'm a cable customer who never had satellite. I want to jump to DirecTV and I want 2xHR24 in my media center, and 2xH24 in the master bedroom and my office.
> 
> I went on the DirecTV website starting at the MRV link given above, and put together an order.
> 
> If I complete the order:
> 
> a) Will I really get Hx24 boxes? I'm guessing "not necessarily" but how do I make it more probable/likely? I'm thinking I would just call and have them annotate the order, and then refuse it upon install day if they don't have the Hx24 boxes.
> 
> b) Will they charge me to install DECA? There was no install charge on the order. I'm all prewired with 2Ghz tested RG-6u cable so I should be good to go.


a) Depends on what your local installer has available. If you are insistent, they might drop ship them to you.

b) More than likely, although since you're brand new, maybe not. Have to ask them.


----------



## Doug Brott

bkmkdtx1 said:


> another question, i have 3 hr20, do i need 3 deca and 1 swm?
> 
> thanks again!


Yes, but the Installer should have the parts necessary to get you going. All you really have to do initially is place the order for the MRV upgrade.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Doug Brott said:


> OK folks, it took me a bit of time and an EXTREMELY helpful CSR (Thanks again Brian!) and I have discovered the process needed to get Whole Home DVR Service when using your own networking.
> 
> *NOTE:* If you are ordering DECA/SWiM, *DO NOT* follow this procedure. Simply order DECA/SWiM and MRV will work out the way it's supposed to.
> 
> This procedure is for those folks who want to use their own home networking and continue to enjoy Multiroom viewing.
> 
> 
> Call 1-800-531-5000
> Give Your Phone # when prompted
> At the main menu voice prompt say "Whole Home DVR Service"
> At this point you should be connected to an agent
> Tell the agent that you have been participating in the '_Whole Home DVR Service beta_' and you want to enable '_MRV-Capability_' so that you can activate '_Whole Home DVR Service_' on your account
> Ask the CSR to cancel (or do not enter) the Whole Home DVR upgrade screen
> Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to '*u*' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults. At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page. I saw it when viewing my account via the web.
> Once this has been set, the CSR will have to exit your account information and then reenter your account information screen so that the information refreshes.
> At this point, the CSR can now enable "Whole Home DVR Service"
> 
> If you can politely get the CSR to follow through this process I am confident that you will be set up for MRV. It took me 30 minutes working with the CSR to get to this point, but I would expect most any CSR to be able to work through this with you in less than 10 minutes. It's a pretty fast process if you know how to do it, so help the CSR out and you'll both be much happier.
> 
> Cheers.


Doug I did as you posted and the first CSR I got who had done one regular MRV activation/install today immediately sent me to a supervisor after being on hold for quite a while. The supervisor went throught the instructions I had and said the computer would not let the past the 'Create New' so he transfered me to tech support and that guy made it through all of the steps including exiting my account info and reentering to find out it still will not available.

I was told that their activation system has been acting up and that all that needs to be done is activate it on my account and that I should call back in an hour or two. He said that the directions you gave us are spot on.

Thanks for the help Doug I will keep you all posted. BTW 55 minutes on the phone all together. (And yes the 3 P's helped.)


----------



## Jared701

I'm really confused about this process... I've read multiple posts but still not sure that I understand. I am doing the mover's connection, taking 1 HR21, adding 2 SD DVRs and 1 HD DVR. If I asked them to add MRVing to my account would they then give me 3 HD DVRs instead of 2 SD ones? Does the DECA allow the ethernet to only be connected to one DVR and then all boxes to use on demand service?


----------



## lugnutathome

Ask for the upgrade kit? Ask for the retention dept?

Don "given all the confusion over the rollout today I'd guess many of them think they are in hell" Bolton



Skyboss said:


> I go the same line - 3 times now.... $99+$49.... Oh well. :nono2:
> 
> So let me get this right... $150 for a guy to come out and install DECA modules. No new dish, no SWM.... Then charge me $3 a month?
> 
> Go to hell DirecTV.


----------



## jacmyoung

Doug Brott said:


> ...no time like the present...


Hmmm, not the words I would expect from a very patient person

Now that I think about it, I might have the same issue of being out of the town, if I come back after the beta ends, I assume there will be no problem calling in to activate it?


----------



## Doug Brott

scottandregan said:


> I was told that their activation system has been acting up and that all that needs to be done is activate it on my account and that I should call back in an hour or two. He said that the directions you gave us are spot on.


Check online .. If you got the MRV-Capability flag set correctly (and maybe you didn't), then you should be able to activate Whole Home DVR Service online.


----------



## Doug Brott

Skyboss said:


> I go the same line - 3 times now.... $99+$49.... Oh well. :nono2:
> 
> So let me get this right... $150 for a guy to come out and install DECA modules. No new dish, no SWM.... Then charge me $3 a month?
> 
> Go to hell DirecTV.


If you don't feel the cost is justified and you are already connected, use the procedure I posted and you'll be all set (but yeah, still have the $3/month fee).


----------



## LameLefty

Doug Brott said:


> If you don't feel the cost is justified and you are already connected, use the procedure I posted and you'll be all set (but yeah, still have the $3/month fee).


Assuming of course that you can get a CSR to actually DO it. 

(Yes, after two calls I'm getting frustrated).


----------



## matt

sigma1914 said:


> Do we use "Doug's Script" if we did a DIY DECA install, too?





Doug Brott said:


> Yes .. you should use the exact same procedure if you buy DECA from a third party.


I wonder if this route will be supported or you only get support if a tech does it. I also wonder how the protection plan covers self procured DECA adapters, but I guess that would spark another debate about customer installed equipment and PP...


----------



## sigma1914

Skyboss said:


> I go the same line - 3 times now.... $99+$49.... Oh well. :nono2:
> 
> So let me get this right... $150 for a guy to come out and install DECA modules. No new dish, no SWM.... Then charge me $3 a month?
> 
> Go to hell DirecTV.


They'd have to give SWM...Can't have DECA without it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Doug Brott said:


> Check online .. If you got the MRV-Capability flag set correctly (and maybe you didn't), then you should be able to activate Whole Home DVR Service online.


I checked online and no luck, it stills says not available and to call. The last guy I spoke with seemed very confident that all of the steps worked and chalked it up to a system problem and believed it will be ok with time. At this point I am inclined to believe him, but then again this is why I decided to start today in case there were any problems. I will try the website later and see what happens and if it doesn't show up I will try the CSR route again late tonight.


----------



## HoTat2

Skyboss said:


> I go the same line - 3 times now.... $99+$49.... Oh well. :nono2:
> 
> So let me get this right... $150 for a guy to come out and install DECA modules. No new dish, no SWM.... Then charge me $3 a month?
> 
> Go to hell DirecTV.


Can't be sure if it would have included a SWM-16 or not, but yes his offer for the MRV upgrade to my current system was $99.00 for equipment, (DECA dongles, PIs, splitters, etc.) $49.00 for installation, $49.00 for each SWM capable R16 SD-DVR swap out for my four lagacy R15s and DTIVOs.

Total = $294.00 

Then $3.00 a month service fee to top it off ...

No thanks, I'm going to have to pass for now unless I can get a lot better offer.


----------



## Doug Brott

scottandregan said:


> I checked online and no luck, it stills says not available and to call. The last guy I spoke with seemed very confident that all of the steps worked and chalked it up to a system problem and believed it will be ok with time. At this point I am inclined to believe him, but then again this is why I decided to start today in case there were any problems. I will try the website later and see what happens and if it doesn't show up I will try the CSR route again late tonight.


OK, but still .. If the flag did get set properly, then at some point you should be able to enable it online. If you cannot enable it online then the flag is not set properly.


----------



## jacmyoung

Hdhead said:


> To relieve anxiety, all-overs, angst, ants in pants, apprehension, botheration, butterflies, care, cold sweat, concern, creeps, disquiet, disquietude, distress, doubt, downer, drag*, dread, fidgets, flap, foreboding, fretfulness, fuss, goose bumps, heebie-jeebies, jitters, jumps, misery, misgiving, mistrust, nail-biting, needles, nervousness, panic, pins and needles, restlessness, shakes, shivers, solicitude, suffering, suspense, sweat*, trouble, uncertainty, unease, uneasiness, watchfulness, willies, worriment


I see the opposite though, people are getting all of the above by calling in ASAP


----------



## Willy1

matt1124 said:


> Their system shows I have a phase III dish and all sorts of legacy stuff and Doug's method worked fine.


Thanks, Is there any compelling reason to switch from a legacy dish and multiswitch to a new dish and SWM/DCEA? I only ask because my current network is handling MRV fine.

If they did do the MRV upgrade would the upgraded dish and SWM be included? All the boxes are already HR2x, so there should be no set top box swap needed.

Thanks


----------



## Hutchinshouse

So, do the CSRs have the process (Doug's procedure) down now? I'm not in the mood for a headache. Before I call, I want to have an idea what I'm in for.

My goal is the unsupported (ethernet) version.


----------



## Fluthy

Well it took me talking to 4 people but finally the last gentleman was able to activate my MRV with and unsupported system. I had to call twice and I explained the exact steps listed above, but the first lady didn't understand -> transfer to the second lady who was very friendly but just didn't know how to do it -> transfer to the last lady who was just rude and tried telling me that I can not do MRV over Ethernet even though I was watching it as we spoke. Anyhow, after I called in the second time, the guy was very helpful and was able to update my account. It took him a little bit, but he got it working.


----------



## Doug Brott

Hutchinshouse said:


> So, do the CSRs have the process (Doug's procedure) down now? I'm not in the mood for a headache. Before I call, I want to have an idea what I'm in for.
> 
> My goal is the unsupported (ethernet) version.


Use the procedure I posted .. It should help guide the CSRs to the right location on their system.


----------



## Doug Brott

I think there are two things that are getting some CSRs stuck ...

(1) they are on the the MRV-upgrade order screens .. They MUST cancel out of this screen as it doesn't apply for home networking.

(2) they need to find the Account Attributes menu item .. Tell them it's on the same pull down as the 'add services' item and they should be able to find it.


----------



## john18

I think that I just got my situation resolved and want to post some information that should help the folks that were testing and already have adequate equipment for MRV/ Whole Home DVR Service.

My CSR, Carrissa, said to have your CSR do the following:

1. Go into the DORIS database
2. Pull up the article "Whole Home DVR Service"
3. Go to the link "Adding Whole Home DVR Service"

They should be able to find their information there. Doug Brott's earlier said:

"Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults. At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page. I saw it when viewing my account via the web.

That information will also essentially be found by the CSR if they go to the database, article and link that I mentioned above.

If anyone at D* is reading this, Carrissa rocks.


----------



## p3pilot

Hdhead said:


> No contract required unless you are upgrading or getting additional receiver.


I am not sure of that. I called in tonight to get the DECA upgrade and was told I will pick up a two year contract. I do not need any equipment other than the DECA units and the broadband inserter, so I didn't think I would get a two year contract.

Doesn't really matter to me since I am not planning on going anywhere, but just want to understand the rules.


----------



## hookemfins

dave29 said:


> No commitment if you're not upgrading any receivers.


Hmmm, I didn't upgrade receiver but was told I had to commit. I wonder if its because I was only charged an installation fee?


----------



## uncouth

Called in and was told it was 99.00 + 49.00. Total of 163.17. I explained that was a little too rich for my blood, and got the 49.00 installation fee waived. Total with tax 109.15 - still a bit much, but with the promise of "stutter-free" MRV, well worth it in my household. I still had 20 months left on my 2 year commitment, so getting any discount at all was a welcome surprise.

Thanks Doug and the rest of the crew for helping with the wording when dealing with CSR. I spoke with Ammani who was very polite and helpful, though did require a quick check with her supervisor regarding the "Whole Home DVR Service."


----------



## Davenlr

CSR -> Tech Support -> another CSR -> Internet Dept.... Finally, the guy in the internet department figured out how to tell the system I had MRV compatable equipment, and after that, it let him authorize it. 

The Tech CSR wanted to know why I was trying to add MRV when I didnt even show to have any Program Package yet ???? I said, well, its working, and she just didnt know how, the next CSR thought I had the Premium Package, and I had to tell her no, thats just the bill that makes it look that way . 

Finally got Delbert in the Internet Department, who researched, read the "Your system will be unsupported", then said, but you have Deca already, and flagged the system to show I had a green dot SWim, AND Deca compatable equipment, then it let him authorize it. First CSR tried Dougs script, but she must not have been on the right screen. They were all rather frustrated, but I told them I wasnt in a hurry, and they seemed to calm down knowing I wouldnt get pissed off.

All good training for em...they will need it soon when the multitudes start calling in.


----------



## taylorhively

This may a stupid question.

But let's say I get MRV set up with the DECA, SWiM, etc.
Would the MRV still work if you took all of the Ethernet cables out of the DECA and hooked them back up to your normal Ethernet switch/home network?
It's just networking, right? The DVRs don't care if it's over DECA or ethernet once the feature is turned on, right?

The reason I ask is that I may have a temporary situation where I don't have enough capacity on one SWiM8 and they'll be spread across two SWiM8s.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> I think there are two things that are getting some CSRs stuck ...
> 
> (1) they are on the the MRV-upgrade order screens .. They MUST cancel out of this screen as it doesn't apply for home networking.
> 
> (2) they need to find the Account Attributes menu item .. Tell them it's on the same pull down as the 'add services' item and they should be able to find it.


Thanks for the suggestions....

...unfortunately that still doesn't always cure things.

I just spoke to a senior supervisor in tech support, and they said that there are indeed some "glitches" in the order system that they are working on...and it might be a day or two before they get them addressed.

The typical symptom is that the flag can be set just fine per your previous documented procedure...but then after they go out and refresh, it remains at "u" just fine - the problem is that at that point, if the CSR then tries to actually enable Whole Home DVR on their screen....the activation "box" grays out and doesn't accept the request. The same can happen if the flag is set and you try to order online.

Despite all this...I'm glad to report that in dealing with multiple CSRs today on this item, they have all been very nice, professional, and *patient*.

I have been told now twice by 2 different supervisors that they hope to resolve these hiccups within 48 hours or less. Looks like we need to be equally patient.


----------



## Davenlr

taylorhively said:


> This may a stupid question.
> 
> But let's say I get MRV set up with the DECA, SWiM, etc.
> Would the MRV still work if you took all of the Ethernet cables out of the DECA and hooked them back up to your normal Ethernet switch/home network?
> It's just networking, right? The DVRs don't care if it's over DECA or ethernet once the feature is turned on, right?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I may have a temporary situation where I don't have enough capacity on one SWiM8 and they'll be spread across two SWiM8s.


Yes, once its enabled, it shouldnt care how you are connected.


----------



## taylorhively

Davenlr said:


> Yes, once its enabled, it shouldn't care how you are connected.


That's great to know. Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

Poked around a bit @ DirecTV and found:

National rollout: Begins: May 13, 2010* 11:44 AM PDT

*Beta ends*: * May 20, 2010 06:00 PM PDT

Now it seems like many may have jumped the gun this morning.


----------



## LameLefty

veryoldschool said:


> Poked around a bit @ DirecTV and found:
> 
> National rollout: Begins: May 13, 2010* 11:44 AM PDT
> 
> *Beta ends*: * May 20, 2010 06:00 PM PDT
> 
> Now it seems like many may have jumped the gun this morning.


Too bad the CSR's haven't been trained during the months (and longer) MRV has been in development and available as a beta service before now. 

Seriously, it should not be this hard. I am on my fourth call, this time bumped up to a Technical Specialist, and he's still not 100% certain it can be done. Sheesh.


----------



## veryoldschool

LameLefty said:


> Seriously....Sheesh.


So you're starting to think this is rocket science? :lol: [sorry but...]


----------



## LameLefty

veryoldschool said:


> So you're starting to think this is rocket science? :lol: [sorry but...]


Just a moment ago, I read him Doug's instructions word-for-word. We'll see how it goes now.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions....
> 
> ...unfortunately that still doesn't always cure things.
> 
> I just spoke to a senior supervisor in tech support, and they said that there are indeed some "glitches" in the order system that they are working on...and it might be a day or two before they get them addressed.
> 
> The typical symptom is that the flag can be set just fine per your previous documented procedure...but then after they go out and refresh, it remains at "u" just fine - the problem is that at that point, if the CSR then tries to actually enable Whole Home DVR on their screen....the activation "box" grays out and doesn't accept the request. The same can happen if the flag is set and you try to order online.
> 
> Despite all this...I'm glad to report that in dealing with multiple CSRs today on this item, they have all been very nice, professional, and *patient*.
> 
> I have been told now twice by 2 different supervisors that they hope to resolve these hiccups within 48 hours or less. Looks like we need to be equally patient.


We will get it, I too had very nice, professional and patient CSR's. No one I talked to did more than one new MRV upgrade so to throw this into the loop probably wasn't easy for them.

What's the over/under on phone calls to resolve this one.


----------



## dwcolvin

veryoldschool said:


> Poked around a bit @ DirecTV and found:
> 
> National rollout: Begins: May 13, 2010* 11:44 AM PDT
> 
> *Beta ends*: * May 20, 2010 06:00 PM PDT
> 
> Now it seems like many may have jumped the gun this morning.


It was on the website _and_ the activate button was there (of course, it hasn't worked for anybody, and says to call) at about 8:00 AM EDT.

Did they somehow train the CSRs in the next 6:44? :lol:


----------



## LameLefty

So three strikes and I'm out. Holy jumpin' Jeebus.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

scottandregan said:


> We will get it, I too had very nice, professional and patient CSR's. No one I talked to did more than one new MRV upgrade so to throw this into the loop probably wasn't easy for them.
> 
> What's the over/under on phone calls to resolve this one.


My CSRs were also very, very nice and patient.

One had successfully done this 6-7 times (per Doug's instructions for unsupported), and yet even she was at a loss to understand why it wouldn't go through in my case. I told her not to worry, it would get resolved. She seemed to genuinely appreciate the nice gesture in return.

I look at this like a kidney stone - painful for a bit, but it too shall pass.


----------



## Shades228

beer_geek said:


> Don't you mean that YOU are in that small percentage of people who have the DECA already and the rest of the Beta customers are the ones using their own networks?


And what % do you think make up beta testers out of their entire customer base? 1% would be 180,000 for reference.


----------



## bones boy

Took about 15 minutes - DTV CSR credited $99 for DECA modules (already have SWiM) and credited $49 for install. CSR said they would upgrade one HD-DVR for free (already have HR21 and HR22) but when the installer called to schedule an appointment they said they could not upgrade a receiver that already works for "whole house viewing". They said they would sell me an HR24 for $199 so I bought 2 - didn't feel like fighting. Install is tomorrow.

EDIT: They did not offer to sell me an HR24, but I asked and they said yes. I didn't get the feeling that I was being "bait-and-switched".


----------



## sat4r

I just got off the phone after talking to Michelle (very pleasent) and was transfered to the Tech dept and talked to Mike and was told by him and his Supv. there is no way to have this done without the upgrade,very firm on this.


----------



## jhollan2

22 minutes and one reading of Doug's instructions and I'm set to go! LOVE IT!


----------



## Doug Brott

sat4r said:


> I just got off the phone after talking to Michelle (very pleasent) and was transfered to the Tech dept and talked to Mike and was told by him and his Supv. there is no way to have this done without the upgrade,very firm on this.


If they were saying this, then they were likely on the MRV upgrade order screen .. They will never find it on that screen and ultimately come to the conclusion that they can't do it without an upgrade. This is incorrect.


----------



## bfleish

Just spoke with "Billy" and gave Doug's no swm/deca instructions verbatim. He laughed because he had heard them verbatim a few calls before. Took care if it in a few minutes. Only took 4 phone calls!!

Thank you Doug for your help verbatim.


----------



## Paul A

15 minutes - done
5 receivers networked via ethernet.
First try - CSR did not know what to do - she thought I needed the deca box. Transferred to next level up. Person knew exactly what to do.
Within a minute the screen showed receivers disconecting then I was able to view recordings from them within a minute. Beta menu went away. DirecTv website shows whole home option activated.

Nice


----------



## hdtvluvr

I followed Doug's script below (added where to find the Account Attributes) and was able to walk Eric through it. Took less than 10 minutes. At first he kept telling me I had to have DECA and it would be $161+. I kept telling him I had opted into MRV Beta and that I had some steps to follow to activate MRV as unsupported on an account. The key is the location of the Account Attributes. He put me on hold and when he came back he thanked me for walking him through the setup. I checked my account online and it says "Currently Activated".

Thanks Doug!


•	Call 1-800-531-5000
•	Give Your Phone # when prompted
•	At the main menu voice prompt say "Whole Home DVR Service" At this point you should be connected to an agent
•	Tell the agent that you have been participating in the 'Whole Home DVR Service beta' and you want to enable 'MRV-Capability' so that you can activate 'Whole Home DVR Service' on your account
•	Ask the CSR to cancel (or do not enter) the Whole Home DVR upgrade screen
•	Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' (Tell them it's on the same pull down as the 'add services' item) and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults. At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page. I saw it when viewing my account via the web.
•	Once this has been set, the CSR will have to exit your account information and then reenter your account information screen so that the information refreshes.
•	At this point, the CSR can now enable "Whole Home DVR Service"


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Any idea why I'd be "not eligible" for whole house DRV? (according to the D* website)

I have 2 HR20-700's, a 5-LNB dish, and have been a customer since 1997.


----------



## Davenlr

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Any idea why I'd be "not eligible" for whole house DRV? (according to the D* website)
> 
> I have 2 HR20-700's, a 5-LNB dish, and have been a customer since 1997.


You have to have DECA adapters, a SWM dish (or multiswitch) to be eligible.
If you want to call, they will schedule you with an install to bring you up to standards, or you can just use your home network, in which case it will be unsupported.


----------



## say-what

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Any idea why I'd be "not eligible" for whole house DRV? (according to the D* website)
> 
> I have 2 HR20-700's, a 5-LNB dish, and have been a customer since 1997.


Everyone get's that message, they want you to call - they needed to choose better wording as all this indicates is that you don't have a SWiM/DECA setup already in place.


----------



## veryoldschool

say-what said:


> Everyone get's that message, they want you to call - they needed to choose better wording as all this indicates is that you don't have a SWiM/DECA setup already in place.


:lol: I got that and have SWiM/DECA, but they simply don't know it [yet]. :lol:


----------



## say-what

veryoldschool said:


> :lol: I got that and have SWiM/DECA, but they simply don't know it [yet]. :lol:


That was me also - double, secret SWiM/DECA install in place - well prior to convincing them to activate MRV for me. :lol:


----------



## waynenm

It took 2 calls for me, following Doug's script. Both times though, I had to be transferred to the "internet department". Both CSRs were pleasant before transferring me, trying to do the deal themselves. My first transfer resulted in a guy named "JD" who knew exactly how to enable my account per Doug's instructions. But - he forgot to get out of my account screen and get back in. He said the account was showing that I had MRV, but he couldn't activate it. He said they were having problems with some of the tables in the system, and that I should give it a few days. I called back. The next internet guy, Kevin, told me it looked like my account was activated. It was. He of course, had unknowingly refreshed my account. I checked both my HRs and Multi-Room Beta was gone, now saying "Authorized". I had to sign out of my account on DirecTV.com and sign back in to see that under "My Services", "Whole Home DVR Services" was now "Currently Activated".

Hang in there people. It's working.


----------



## T-Hefner

I had no problem ordering the MRV/DECA Upgrade, It actually went pretty smooth, the problem came when she went to schedule my install, and she could not, she talked to supervisor and said that there is installation divisions that there system isnt upgraded yet, and that she couldnt give me a install date, but she said the installation sub-division would call me direct within 72hrs to schedule an appointment.

So, Hopefully tomorrow they call, because they did not call today. On directv.com in My account section...under the Pending Order tab, I see the order, and it say unscheduled, so I clicked on the schedule installation, and the calenders pop up, but it wont let me schedule and it says-> Sorry, our installation calendar is unavailable at this time."

And then on the bottom of the pop up calenders it says->"We're sorry but we are unable to schedule your installation at this time. A DIRECTV associate will contact you within 72 hours to schedule your installation. If you prefer you can reschedule online at My Account. If you have additional questions, please contact 1-866-678-9465."

Has anyone else experienced this yet? My order is in the system, just a matter of scheduling the install.

They made it seem like it was something to do with there system and how some of there Installation Sub-Divisions are not upgraded so they cant schedule the appointment. So I wait for them to call....

Make any sense?


----------



## tc3400

Got a great CSR and it took all of 2 min. to set up. All done and ready to go.


----------



## EVAC41

bobnielsen said:


> I called and the CSR seemed fairly competent but after working on it a while, she said that since I am now using the beta, it wouldn't show up on my account now but would automatically show up when the beta ends. I'm not so sure of that and will call again before 5/20 to verify.


I just spoke with Shella and when I first told her that I wanted to put MRV on my account. She started to make an order out for some equipment that is needed for it and also to send a tech out to install it. The whole thing came to $154.93. I told her that I was beta testing it. Then she tells me "Oh you don't need this equipment, once the beta testing gets done you will automatically be billed for it unless you call and don't want it. But if it turns off then we got a real problem.. I thought you wanted to start new". She then said "If its still working kind of look a gift horse in the mouth"..

Umm Ok Thanks!!!


----------



## LameLefty

All these success stories are making me want to drink.


----------



## phil_e

I discovered one issue to be aware of. When you add the Whole Home DVR Service for $3/month, they (DTV) switch you out of any legacy plan which may be costing you less and put you into a current plan which will cost you more.


----------



## Skyboss

sigma1914 said:


> They'd have to give SWM...Can't have DECA without it.


I don't need any equipment changes, that's the point. I have SWM. Don't need DECA or new receivers. Just need it turned on. Now 5 count them 5 idiots have told me I need new equipment. :nono:


----------



## Davenlr

phil_e said:


> I discovered one issue to be aware of. When you add the Whole Home DVR Service for $3/month, they (DTV) switch you out of any legacy plan which may be costing you less and put you into a current plan which will cost you more.


Yea, gotta check after its over. They accidently tried to switch me to Premier from Choice Ultimate. Something about the system not showing the correct programming when they are in that screen.


----------



## Skyboss

LameLefty said:


> All these success stories are making me want to drink.


I've given up for the day. :nono2:


----------



## sat4r

I called back about 9:20 CST talked to Dave and everything has been done.Dave is a great CSR to talk to , very helpful and thanks to you Doug for what you have done to help get this resolved and working. Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drpjr

Call took about 5-7 minutes. CSR was very receptive to Doug's info. Flagged acct as unsupported. Immediately went to website- showed already signed up. CSR even gave me the partial month charge amount. Could not have been easier.:icon_cool:goodjob: Edit Just checked all 3 HRs and all no longer have beta screen. Shows MRV-- Activated.


----------



## Skyboss

You guys suck! :grin:


----------



## Paul A

phil_e said:


> I discovered one issue to be aware of. When you add the Whole Home DVR Service for $3/month, they (DTV) switch you out of any legacy plan which may be costing you less and put you into a current plan which will cost you more.


That was my experience. I had Total Choice Plus which I've had for years. Because of the "programming change" the same "Choice Extra" is now $1 more. I asked if they could waive for long time customer and they said no but they would give me a credit for a few months. So instead of $3, it's gonna cost me $4 once my credit expires. Gotta pay for D14 somehow...


----------



## bakerfall

I'm on with someone who got the flag set to u, but can't get the service turned on even after exiting my account. She's asking her coworkers if they know how.

So close, yet so far


----------



## Scott Kocourek

LameLefty said:


> All these success stories are making me want to drink.


I enjoyed two, now I'm going to be instead of calling again.


----------



## veryoldschool

LameLefty said:


> All these success stories are making me want to drink.


Better grab the bottle.
I called and got a CSR that didn't know anything about it, "yet" was able to set me up with a supported MRV in under 10 mins, which would have been less but I was BSing with her along the way.
One H21 removed & Whole Home Service both show up as recent activities on my online status.


----------



## jacmyoung

sat4r said:


> I called back about 9:20 CST talked to Dave and everything has been done.Dave is a great CSR to talk to , very helpful and thanks to you Doug for what you have done to help get this resolved and working. Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am ready to give it a try. I read many people mentioning the names of the CSRs, is it possible to request to talk to any CSR by name so there is a better success rate? Such as asking for "Dave" above?

BTW, do they really sound like their names? Last time I talked to a DirecTV CSR, she told me her name was Megan, a very nice and helpful lady, but I thought her name should have been Shankhamala.


----------



## xrobmn

Hutchinshouse said:


> So, do the CSRs have the process (Doug's procedure) down now? I'm not in the mood for a headache. Before I call, I want to have an idea what I'm in for.
> 
> My goal is the unsupported (ethernet) version.


ON the phone with a real nice gal.. feels bad that she cannot find what Doug has for info on her screen.. .. She's got 2 other coworkers with her and a supervisor trying to figure it out.. at least I've worked retail and CSR spots before.. so I'm fairly patient.. <trying to find my beer>..


----------



## veryoldschool

Paul A said:


> That was my experience. I had Choice Extra which I've had for years. Because of the "programming change" the same Choice Extra is now $1 more. I asked if they could waive for long time customer and they said no but they would give me a credit for a few months. So instead of $3, it's gonna cost me $4 once my credit expires. Gotta pay for D14 somehow...


Total choice plus here and no changes were needed to have MRV, sorry.


----------



## LameLefty

veryoldschool said:


> Better grab the bottle....


:icon_cry:


----------



## EVAC41

Called them back and spoke with Carlos... He told me I needed the Deca Unit.. I let him know that I already have my network setup and I don't need anything.. He put me on hold for 10 minutes and then came back on and said someone knew how to redo the account to make it unsupported and you should now have the Whole home DVR service activiated.

My recievers disconnected and I went to the home page and saw it is currently activiated in my account.. YEA!!!! :joy::icon_hroc


----------



## veryoldschool

jacmyoung said:


> I am ready to give it a try. I read many people mentioning the names of the CSRs, is it possible to request to talk to any CSR by name so there is a better success rate? Such as asking for "Dave" above?
> 
> BTW, do they really sound like their names? Last time I talked to a DirecTV CSR, she told me her name was Megan, a very nice and helpful lady, but I thought her name should have been Shankhamala.


"the key is" to call late and stay away for getting the philippines.
Tonight's call was handled in "the great state of Georgia" [her words]


----------



## LameLefty

veryoldschool said:


> "the key is" to call late and stay away for getting the philippines.
> Tonight's call was handled in "the great state of Georgia" [her words]


I have a good ear for accents (I used to do theater, what can I say?). All of the people I've spoken with today have been American as apple pie, but totally unable to understand Doug's script. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Doug Brott said:


> Use the procedure I posted .. It should help guide the CSRs to the right location on their system.


*I Struck out.!*
Call 1-800-531-5000 = *Pass*

Give Your Phone # when prompted = *Pass*

At the main menu voice prompt say "Whole Home DVR Service" = *Pass*

Tell the agent that you have been participating in the 'Whole Home DVR Service beta' and you want to enable 'MRV-Capability' so that you can activate 'Whole Home DVR Service' on your account = *Pass*

Ask the CSR to cancel (or do not enter) the Connected Home upgrade screen = *Pass*

Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' (under the same drop down as adding services) and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults. = *Pass*

At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page. I saw it when viewing my account via the web. = *Fail*

Once this has been set, the CSR will have to exit your account information and then reenter your account information screen so that the information refreshes. 
At this point, the CSR can now enable "Whole Home DVR Service" = *Fail *(the CSR said she could not add it because it was "grey-ed out").

I tried&#8230;

Never thought it would be this tough to give money away. Hopefully this will be addressed shortly.


----------



## slimoli

LameLefty said:


> I have a good ear for accents (I used to do theater, what can I say?). All of the people I've spoken with today have been American as apple pie, but totally unable to understand Doug's script. Maybe tomorrow.


I called 10 minutes ago, took 4 minutes to have my MRV activated following Doug's instructions. CSR was great and very American.


----------



## veryoldschool

LameLefty said:


> I have a good ear for accents (I used to do theater, what can I say?). All of the people I've spoken with today have been American as apple pie, but totally unable to understand Doug's script. Maybe tomorrow.


I didn't need to follow Doug's script [though I was ready].


----------



## Hutchinshouse

veryoldschool said:


> I didn't need to follow Doug's script [though I was ready].
> View attachment 22035


Can you call for me? :lol:


----------



## azarby

Doug Brott said:


> Use the procedure I posted .. It should help guide the CSRs to the right location on their system.


I used the process you outlined. The CSR was real helpful, but he needed to put me on hold for about 3-4 minutes. Whe he came back he said he got assistance and they were able to activate the MRV as you outlined. Whe I got off the phone I checked all 4 receivers. It took about 2-3 minutes before the last one showed that the Beta status was removed and I was fully activated.

Bob


----------



## say-what

Davenlr said:


> Yea, gotta check after its over. They accidently tried to switch me to Premier from Choice Ultimate. Something about the system not showing the correct programming when they are in that screen.


I have the legacy Premier Package with DVR service included - nothing ever changed and they never looked at my underlying program package.


----------



## dminches

I called and gave the CSR Doug's instructions and it seemed to go fine.

Once this is activated I am assuming that the multi-room menu will not look any different. I guess until there is another software upgrade I should still see "beta" as the last option on the menu?


----------



## john18

I do have a question for someone.

I did get the change made with D* and my status on their website does show that I am subscribed to Whole Home DVR Service. However my receivers still show me as on the beta test. Do I need to do something with the receivers to force or change anything, such as downloading the NR or anything?


----------



## biggie4852

Ok a five minute call and installation is Saturday between 12-4. The CSR waived installation charge of $49.95 and $25.00 of the equipment fee so my cost was $78 tax incl.


----------



## docderwood

Despite following the below and calling twice Directv will not allow me to upgrade to MRV without DECA being installed. Very frustrating, installed the HR24 tonight and this is the last thing I need to do. MRV is still working with the BETA but the CSR's have been ADAMANT that they must have DECA installed. 

Why do they have to make it so freaking difficult?
:nono:


Enable MRV using your home networking
First a disclaimer ..

DIRECTV's preferred method of enabling MRV is via their MRV upgrade path which includes adding DECA and SWiM as necessary in addition to upgrading any splitters, receivers or multiswitches. This is DIRECTV's Connected Home initiative.

However, if you want to use your own home networking, you can do so. You will still need to pay the $3/month MRV fee (called 'whole home DVR service') and it will need to be activated on your account. Here is the procedure to get that accomplished:

NOTE: If you are ordering DECA/SWiM, DO NOT follow this procedure. Simply order DECA/SWiM and MRV will work out the way it's supposed to.

This procedure is for those folks who want to use their own home networking and continue to enjoy Multiroom viewing.
Call 1-800-531-5000
Give Your Phone # when prompted
At the main menu voice prompt say "Whole Home DVR Service"
At this point you should be connected to an agent
Tell the agent that you have been participating in the 'Whole Home DVR Service beta' and you want to enable 'MRV-Capability' so that you can activate 'Whole Home DVR Service' on your account
Ask the CSR to cancel (or do not enter) the Connected Home upgrade screen
Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' (under the same drop down as adding services) and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults. At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page. I saw it when viewing my account via the web.
Once this has been set, the CSR will have to exit your account information and then reenter your account information screen so that the information refreshes.
At this point, the CSR can now enable "Whole Home DVR Service"


----------



## azarby

Paul A said:


> That was my experience. I had Choice Extra which I've had for years. Because of the "programming change" the same Choice Extra is now $1 more. I asked if they could waive for long time customer and they said no but they would give me a credit for a few months. So instead of $3, it's gonna cost me $4 once my credit expires. Gotta pay for D14 somehow...


They didn't change my plan. I had "Total Choice Plus" and still do after the activation.
Bob


----------



## Davenlr

john18 said:


> I do have a question for someone.
> 
> I did get the change made with D* and my status on their website does show that I am subscribed to Whole Home DVR Service. However my receivers still show me as on the beta test. Do I need to do something with the receivers to force or change anything, such as downloading the NR or anything?


No, it will pop up in the next 30 minutes when your receiver gets a hit. If not, you can force it from the DirecTv website.


----------



## matt

Keep trying, I did it.


----------



## Paul A

azarby said:


> They didn't change my plan. I had "Total Choice Plus" and stlil do after the activation.
> Bob


Nice, maybe one of those your mileage may vary scenarios. I may upgrade to premier once they get D12 loaded up so it was no biggie.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Paul A

john18 said:


> I do have a question for someone.
> 
> I did get the change made with D* and my status on their website does show that I am subscribed to Whole Home DVR Service. However my receivers still show me as on the beta test. Do I need to do something with the receivers to force or change anything, such as downloading the NR or anything?


It took a couple of minutes before mine disappeared but I did not need to do anything special. Last software update was March 3rd.


----------



## bakerfall

Ok, on my 3rd person of this call, I got it taken care of.

If you are in a situation where they can not enable MRV after enabling the flag, you are likely on a grandfathered plan. You have to be on a current plan in order to add it. 

So in effect it cost me $4 a month to add it as my new plan is $1 more a month.


----------



## docderwood

I tried again and this time got a helpful CSR who said she new just what to do, did it.

But....reciever still shows in beta and now change on the webstie that would allow me to add MRV????

Any idea how long the delay is???

thx!



docderwood said:


> Despite following the below and calling twice Directv will not allow me to upgrade to MRV without DECA being installed. Very frustrating, installed the HR24 tonight and this is the last thing I need to do. MRV is still working with the BETA but the CSR's have been ADAMANT that they must have DECA installed.
> 
> Why do they have to make it so freaking difficult?
> :nono:
> 
> Enable MRV using your home networking
> First a disclaimer ..
> 
> DIRECTV's preferred method of enabling MRV is via their MRV upgrade path which includes adding DECA and SWiM as necessary in addition to upgrading any splitters, receivers or multiswitches. This is DIRECTV's Connected Home initiative.
> 
> However, if you want to use your own home networking, you can do so. You will still need to pay the $3/month MRV fee (called 'whole home DVR service') and it will need to be activated on your account. Here is the procedure to get that accomplished:
> 
> NOTE: If you are ordering DECA/SWiM, DO NOT follow this procedure. Simply order DECA/SWiM and MRV will work out the way it's supposed to.
> 
> This procedure is for those folks who want to use their own home networking and continue to enjoy Multiroom viewing.
> Call 1-800-531-5000
> Give Your Phone # when prompted
> At the main menu voice prompt say "Whole Home DVR Service"
> At this point you should be connected to an agent
> Tell the agent that you have been participating in the 'Whole Home DVR Service beta' and you want to enable 'MRV-Capability' so that you can activate 'Whole Home DVR Service' on your account
> Ask the CSR to cancel (or do not enter) the Connected Home upgrade screen
> Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' (under the same drop down as adding services) and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults. At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page. I saw it when viewing my account via the web.
> Once this has been set, the CSR will have to exit your account information and then reenter your account information screen so that the information refreshes.
> At this point, the CSR can now enable "Whole Home DVR Service"


----------



## Shades228

Unfortunately going against the grain has apparently been a learning oppertunity for both sides. Sorry to hear the issues with you guys who haven't been able to get it going yet.


----------



## Doug Brott

docderwood said:


> I tried again and this time got a helpful CSR who said she new just what to do, did it.
> 
> But....reciever still shows in beta and now change on the webstie that would allow me to add MRV????
> 
> Any idea how long the delay is???
> 
> thx!


I'm not quite sure what you mean .. Does the website show that you are already active or does it show that you can click Activate? If it shows that you are active already, give it about 30 minutes or so or click here to refresh your services.


----------



## docderwood

Doug,

It is not showing it as being activated on the website or as an option to be activated on the website.....

thx!



Doug Brott said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean .. Does the website show that you are already active or does it show that you can click Activate? If it shows that you are active already, give it about 30 minutes or so or click here to refresh your services.


----------



## uncouth

Guys, I have 2 HR22-100's and 1 HR20-100, I do not need any receivers swapped for the deca/swm MRV upgrade, correct? At one time I had the old TiVO DVR too as the 4th receiver, which SWM am I likely to have installed?

The wifey is freaking out that she may lose her recordings...


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Round two, on phone now for 39 minutes. Nothing like being unprepared. Sad.


----------



## docderwood

Third call worked!! 

Had to log completely out of the website rather than just refresh, not sure if this is what solved it, though.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Hutchinshouse said:


> Round two, on phone now for 39 minutes. Nothing like being unprepared. Sad.


Bingo! What a pain. They had to delete/re-add my package & services to get it to work. WTF? "Beta" no longer showing within my UI. Anyhow.... Now I need a beer! Crazy!


----------



## MikeW

Hutchinshouse said:


> Bingo! What a pain. They had to delete/re-add my package & services to get it to work. WTF? "Beta" no longer showing within my UI. Anyhow.... Now I need a beer! Crazy!


Now if LameLefty gets taken care of, we can all rest easy tonight.:new_sleep


----------



## mrcon0728

Skyboss said:


> I don't need any equipment changes, that's the point. I have SWM. Don't need DECA or new receivers. Just need it turned on. Now 5 count them 5 idiots have told me I need new equipment. :nono:


Keep at it, it took me 3 tries, but I finally got it done because the girl was willing to let me help her through the process. The first two guys tried to sell me the DECA, new receivers, and install.:lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

uncouth said:


> Guys, I have 2 HR22-100's and 1 HR20-100, I do not need any receivers swapped for the deca/swm MRV upgrade, correct? At one time I had the old TiVO DVR too as the 4th receiver, which SWM am I likely to have installed?
> 
> The wifey is freaking out that she may lose her recordings...


Sounds like you don't need any receiver swaps, though the HR20-100 has been somewhat troublesome.
As for the SWiM, "I'd bet" you'll get the SWMLNB since you're below the eight tuner limit.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Their systems are down until approx. 6AM so no need to call now.


----------



## DMRI2006

LOL reading all these stories. Will definitely wait until the plug is pulled -- hopefully more of them will know by then what's going on with this when I have to make the call. :nono2:


----------



## swyman18

Yeah, interesting stuff! I'd definately like to extend appreciation to all you folks that have the patience and tenacity to try to get the CSR's all on the same page before I'm willing to call in.


----------



## MikeW

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Their systems are down until approx. 6AM so no need to call now.


What a day it must have been at the call centers. I'll bet there is more than one CSR with a cold one in front of him/her right now.


----------



## matt

MikeW said:


> What a day it must have been at the call centers. I'll bet there is more than one CSR with a cold one in front of him/her right now.


Haha if they would just listen to us telling them how to do their job it wouldn't be so hard for them :lol:


----------



## codespy

MikeW said:


> What a day it must have been at the call centers. I'll bet there is more than one CSR with a cold one in front of him/her right now.


I got a cold one if front of me just thinking about calling a CSR! :lol:


----------



## codespy

On DirecTV.com...under "my services"....for whole home DVR...it says "$3.00 per month" under that "Not Eligable" under that "call to activate". 

No calls made, running Beta and everything on network working fine.


----------



## rsblaski

Called today (Thursday) and the CSR knew immediately what to do. She said that today was the first day of the roll-out and after a (relatively) short call, an install was set up for Saturday morning. (Hope it gets done before the Nationwide race.)
For those in the test markets, how long did your install take?


----------



## clay_w

I have the Total Choice Plus package still (grandfathered I believe...), so I assume I'll probably have to move to a current package if I want MRV and it will probably cost about $5 more/month?


----------



## MartyS

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Their systems are down until approx. 6AM so no need to call now.


hmmm... maybe they're trying to program it so the CSRs can actually find what to do!


----------



## iceturkee

buffan said:


> Patience....persistence...politeness. The CSR even commented that "you sound like a very calm person." It pays to be prepared to be patient (how's that for alliteration?).
> 
> Now I just have to hope the installer will show up on time and know what he is doing.
> 
> Thanks for the response...


the second lady i spoke with complimented me for knowing more than she did and suggested i should come to work for the company!


----------



## Billzebub

I apologize if this has already been answered or if I'm off topic. I have a DECA install scheduled for Monday. I currently have an HR22, an R22 and an 
R15. I have a slimline 5 dish and do not have SWIM.

I have an HR24 or order from Solid Signal but I don't think I'll have it by Monday. According to Directv I will need to replace the R15 and the R22 for DECA to work. They also tell me that my dish needs replacing. I know the R15 is not compatible but I'm pretty sure the R22 is. My plan was to replace the 
R15 with a DIRECTV supplied H receiver and then deactivate that when the HR24 arrives. I don't think my dish needs replaced, just a SWM installed. 

I think the problem is that DIRECTV thinks I need to replace my R22 with a DIRECTV H receiver, which would take me to 4 tuners and could be run right from the dish. My plan was to make the appointment and just explain to the tech on Monday. 

My questions are:

Am I correct that the R22 will work with SWM and DECA?
Am I correct about the Dish not needing replaced? 
Should I keep the appointment or reschedule for after the HR24 arrives?


----------



## HRJustin

Billzebub said:


> Am I correct that the R22 will work with SWM and DECA? Yes it will work.
> Am I correct about the Dish not needing replaced? Just need SWiM LNB
> Should I keep the appointment or reschedule for after the HR24 arrives? Im not sure how this will work because the R15 will just get swapped for an R16 because the R15 isn't SWiM compatible which wont work with MRV.


Oh yea the HR24 has built in DECA almost forgot :lol: you should be all set. I think the way you described is your going to replace the R15 with the HR24 right?


----------



## dminches

I called last night and everything seemed fine. My online account shows MRV activated and there is a $3 charge on my bill. I woke up this morning, turned on the TV and now it says there are no active MRV DVRs. The menus are as they have been during the beta period.

1 - Should the menus have changed?
2 - Do I need to opt out of the beta?
3 - Do I need to reboot the DVR to get them to be networked again?


----------



## HRJustin

dminches said:


> I called last night and everything seemed fine. My online account shows MRV activated and there is a $3 charge on my bill. I woke up this morning, turned on the TV and now it says there are no active MRV DVRs. The menus are as they have been during the beta period.
> 
> 1 - Should the menus have changed?
> 2 - Do I need to opt out of the beta?
> 3 - Do I need to reboot the DVR to get them to be networked again?


1 - From all the success stories ive read in this thread the beta screen should be gone and just show something like activated or authorized under the Multi-room status menu. 
2 - just from what ive read here the beta screen should disappear within a few minutes of adding the $3 fee. 
3 - From the posts ive read I havent seen anyone needing to reboot.

I am just going by what ive read through on this thread no personal experience yet. :lol:


----------



## Mikej0530

I called a csr and I just was asking about MRV. they said that I have all the right recievers that all I needed was the adapters. So my final cost would be $99 dollars. So I turned around and asked then how much would a second hddvr cost me. They said they it would be free. So I have decided I don't need MRV all that much


----------



## HRJustin

I just thought of something that might be causing problems. I havent seen anyone post this so I thought I would throw it out there.

If you are calling in to just add the Whole Home DVR service without upgrading it doesn't matter if you have SWiM or legacy. If you want to add the $3 fee and agree to being unsupported your setup doesn't make a difference because its using your separate network. Some CSRs are getting stuck on the upgrade path by saying you need SWiM and DECA. I was thinking of what you could say that would alleviate some confusion from the CSR. Maybe it would help to specifically say "_I want to use my own home network and support networking myself._" or "_Multi-room has been working fine during the BETA using my current home network I wish to continue to support it myself. _" along with Doug's instructions. I thought that might give the CSR more to go on as to where to go to flag as "unsupported" by DirecTV.


----------



## bakerfall

HRJustin said:


> I just thought of something that might be causing problems. I havent seen anyone post this so I thought I would throw it out there.
> 
> If you are calling in to just add the Whole Home DVR service without upgrading it doesn't matter if you have SWiM or legacy. If you want to add the $3 fee and agree to being unsupported your setup doesn't make a difference because its using your separate network. Some CSRs are getting stuck on the upgrade path by saying you need SWiM and DECA. I was thinking of what you could say that would alleviate some confusion from the CSR. Maybe it would help to specifically say "I want to use my own network and support it myself" along with Doug's instructions. I thought that might give the CSR more to go on as to where to go to flag as "unsupported".


Or just tell them you already have DECA, the receivers don't know and neither will they.

Follow Doug's instructions, or the previous ones telling the CSR how to look up the instructions in the DORIS database. That was very helpful as there are screen shots.

And yes, it will show up in your account online and your menus will change. If neither of those have happened, the CSR did not complete the process correctly.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

phil_e said:


> I discovered one issue to be aware of. When you add the Whole Home DVR Service for $3/month, they (DTV) switch you out of any legacy plan which may be costing you less and put you into a current plan which will cost you more.


Phil - Thanks for that info. That's a deal-breaker for me. No way I'm changing my current plan.


----------



## HRJustin

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Phil - Thanks for that info. That's a deal-breaker for me. No way I'm changing my current plan.


I dont think that is true. From the instructions ive seen how the flag is actually set it doesnt even have anything to do with the package. Also when reading through this thread several have had success with adding the MRV fee without changing their plan at all.

I have no experience with this I am just going by the experiences ive seen posted in this thread. I am going to wait for a few days hopefully by then more CSR will have had done this and will know where to go and what to do. Eventually as this rolls out more and more it will become common knowledge.

EDIT: well i found one example lol



veryoldschool said:


> Total choice plus here and no changes were needed to have MRV, sorry.


----------



## HDJulie

When I called last night they scheduled my upgrade for Sunday between 4-8 PM. The website shows unscheduled. Do I need to call in?


----------



## texz71

Well I thought I was going to have this activated after talking to the CSR yesterday...but still not activated. So I tried calling in again this morning...No dice. This one said that I have all the correct equipment but it's not allowing her to do anything. I read Doug's scripts and tried to get her to find the Account Attributes screen and she nor her supervisor could find it not matter where I told her to look. She finally gave up and said she would escalate this (which means I will never hear back). So I guess I'll wait a bit and call again later. Super frustrating! And once again this CSR rep said you will extend your contract if adding the DECA package. This is the 3rd different CSR rep that has told me this, and I see several others have been told this as well. So this too is clearly not getting filtered down correctly, if indeed they are not supposed to extend...I'm still skeptical on this.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

texz71 said:


> Well I thought I was going to have this activated after talking to the CSR yesterday...but still not activated. So I tried calling in again this morning...No dice. This one said that I have all the correct equipment but it's not allowing her to do anything. I read Doug's scripts and tried to get her to find the Account Attributes screen and she nor her supervisor could find it not matter where I told her to look. She finally gave up and said she would escalate this (which means I will never hear back). So I guess I'll wait a bit and call again later. Super frustrating! And once again this CSR rep said you will extend your contract if adding the DECA package. This is the 3rd different CSR rep that has told me this, and I see several others have been told this as well. So this too is clearly not getting filtered down correctly, if indeed they are not supposed to extend...I'm still skeptical on this.


Spoke to a CSR and Supervisor this morning...the issues reported by a number of folks preventing activation still exist and are being worked on....so patience is the word of the day. The "issues" they are having pertain *ONLY* to those who *are not *asking for the SWM/DECA installations.

It may likely be Monday before they get the order system hiccups resolved, or so I was told.


----------



## jsmuga

HDJulie said:


> When I called last night they scheduled my upgrade for Sunday between 4-8 PM. The website shows unscheduled. Do I need to call in?


Same here... A couple of people have stated the same. I called and confirmed my apt. but the website still shows unscheduled.


----------



## HDJulie

jsmartin99 said:


> Same here... A couple of people have stated the same. I called and confirmed my apt. but the website still shows unscheduled.


Thanks. I'm trying to get home from a conference & am flying all over the place because of the bad weather so it would be a hassle trying to deal with this between flights.


----------



## MrD1sturbed

Just ordered my MRV upgrade. Didn't get any discounts though, kinda not happy with that. Installation scheduled for Wed morning. They are replacing my 4 H20's and my one SD box along with doing the actual MRV/Connect Home upgrade. I'm hoping that the installer brings a HR24 with him too as I have an HR20-100 currently and would love to get it updated.


----------



## DLLindsay

I too have participated in the beta. I called yesterday & CSR was having a tough time. I was her 1st with the "I only want to add the $3/mtn fee & use my networking equipment". She contacted 2 others & still couldn't figure it out. I had to go to an appointment and told her to "just add it to my account, if possible". She said to call back later, my answer would/should be in my account info. 

Called this AM & viola - CSR said the $3 fee was added to my account. It's just not showing on my online account info, yet.

Thanks DirecTV!

Dennis


----------



## dminches

Despite the fact that my setup is not working yet, the CSR was knowledgeable and worked hard to solve the issues. I was happy to see that they have a team well versed in this so I don't feel like I understand what's going on more than they do.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Spoke to a CSR and Supervisor this morning...the issues reported by a number of folks preventing activation still exist and are being worked on....so patience is the word of the day. The "issues" they are having pertain *ONLY* to those who *are not *asking for the SWM/DECA installations.
> 
> It may likely be Monday before they get the order system hiccups resolved, or so I was told.


I was told to call back on Monday, there is an issue with the CSR's computers not allowing them to activate the MRV after settings are set to 'U'.

My CSR this morning was clearly able to follow along without getting confused and could even tell me what the options were on his screen for settings 'Y' 'U' and I think he said 'N', so I am sure he was where he was should have been. Even after setting to 'U' and then exiting my account and reentering it was still not available.

I will try again on Monday, it still works (until Thursday) so nothing to worry about.

Total time on phone between Thurs. afternoon and Fri. Morning: 1Hr 15Min.


----------



## bakerfall

scottandregan said:


> I was told to call back on Monday, there is an issue with the CSR's computers not allowing them to activate the MRV after settings are set to 'U'.
> 
> My CSR this morning was clearly able to follow along without getting confused and could even tell me what the options were on his screen for settings 'Y' 'U' and I think he said 'N', so I am sure he was where he was should have been. Even after setting to 'U' and then exiting my account and reentering it was still not available.
> 
> I will try again on Monday, it still works (until Thursday) so nothing to worry about.
> 
> Total time on phone between Thurs. afternoon and Fri. Morning: 1Hr 15Min.


This is the exact thing that happened to me last night. If you are on a legacy plan, that is why. Once I changed from choice xtra + hd dvr to whatever the current equivalent is, they could add it. Took 3 people to figure that out.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

bakerfall said:


> This is the exact thing that happened to me last night. If you are on a legacy plan, that is why. Once I changed from choice xtra + hd dvr to whatever the current equivalent is, they could add it. Took 3 people to figure that out.


That's a bummer, I don't really want to switch plans.


----------



## LameLefty

bakerfall said:


> This is the exact thing that happened to me last night. If you are on a legacy plan, that is why. Once I changed from choice xtra + hd dvr to whatever the current equivalent is, they could add it. Took 3 people to figure that out.


That's obviously not the sole reason. Several people have already posted that they've been able to add MRV Service without changing from a legacy plan.


----------



## jacmyoung

I made one call last night but decided to wait a few days after the lady insisted I needed to talk to the tech department. I am terrified about talking to a tech guy.

Last time when one of my HDDVRs suddenly died on me I was glad I had the protection plan, but the tech guy insisted I tested all the plugs, wires and switches first. I told him it just so happened this DVR was bulit in a closet with all the junk behind a false wall, but he would not budge.

I was forced to get on my butt, nudge slowly with my behind under the crawl space with a great deal of difficulty trying to use a ranch to loosen a few bolts, when he learned it his comment was, "damaged nuts?" To which I responded, "no, Arthritis!" and ended the call.


----------



## rgraetz

I have my install scheduled for Sunday morning. I was told over and over again that both of my receivers (HR22 and R15) would be swapped out with HR24's. Any chance it will actually happen? I did pay an upgrade cost ($149) plus the $99 for DECA.


----------



## bakerfall

LameLefty said:


> That's obviously not the sole reason. Several people have already posted that they've been able to add MRV Service without changing from a legacy plan.


I was skeptical too, but she said they couldn't add it to a legacy plan and as soon as she changed my plan she was able to add the service.

I'm just telling you what was necessary to get it to work for me. I'm sure this is the problem for some of the others as well.


----------



## buist

I participated in the beta, also, using my existing network (and a purchased SWM-8). It makes sense to get the DECA adapters (or at least not give up that capability). If I ask to have the MRV flag to unsupported, will I lose that upgrade path (to DECA) in the future?

Tim


----------



## Rich

scottandregan said:


> That's a bummer, I don't really want to switch plans.


I didn't have to change anything.

Rich


----------



## Scott Kocourek

My wife just stopped in to see me at work and told me that a supervisor from DirecTV called the house and wanted to talk to me. She told him I was not home and he asked if he could call me at the number I called from this morning (my work number), she told him that was fine. It seems he must have gotten side tracked because he never called me at work.

I am really curious as to what he found out for me.

MODS, what do I do if I'm told that I have to change packages?

(I am still using the 3 P's)


----------



## Scott Kocourek

rich584 said:


> I didn't have to change anything.
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich, that's good to know.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Sorry if this has been asked already, but for those that have an ethernet or DECA set up already, why can't D* set it up so that we can just activate the service either through the DVR menus or online? If it could be done on the beta side, why can't it be done now?


----------



## twowheelchopper

I checked my 2 recievers last night and everything was working normal in the MRV Beta mode, no messages. I called a CSR to let them know I would like to add the Whole Room DVR service. He asked if I needed equipement to add it, I said no since it works great in beta. He put me on hold for a few minutes and came back and said I am all set, will be billed $3/month for it. I checked my recievers and they still say Multi-Room=Beta. I looked on my online account today, says "Not Elgible" (greyed out) and to call to activate. I will wait until I get a message on the screen to call in.


----------



## Rich

scottandregan said:


> Thanks Rich, that's good to know.


You're welcome. If you follow Doug's instructions, and don't get a stubborn CSR, it only takes a couple minutes to authorize the Ethernet setup.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001

rich584 said:


> You're welcome. If you follow *docderwood's* instructions, and don't get a stubborn CSR, it only takes a couple minutes to authorize the Ethernet setup.
> 
> Rich


...unless they run into the DirecTV order system glitches reported by many posters here...which happens too.


----------



## seern

Well, placed my order last evening without any problems with the csr. Then when she went to schedule the visit it would not let her. I have tried to go onto D*'s site and same thing, no open dates will show. I wonder if this is telling me that Richmond, VA does not have trained installers yet so its sit and wait for them to get up and running?


----------



## oldguy1

codespy said:


> I got a cold one if front of me just thinking about calling a CSR! :lol:


You need more than a cold one in front of you if you get a call center in the Philippines! Like a bottle of Jim Beam and plenty of aspirin.


----------



## veryoldschool

scottandregan said:


> MODS, what do I do if I'm told that I have to change packages?
> 
> (I am still using the 3 P's)


Not a Mod, but since I didn't have to change/upgrade my programing package, if anyone told me I needed to do this for MRV, I'd explain "no I don't" and then bail out of that call because I would be talking to someone that either "doesn't get it", or simply doesn't have the power/access to the system that you need.


----------



## dpfaunts

I called this morning to enable MRV on my account. I still have an H20 so initially the agent said she had to do the $99 DECA upgrade and I needed a new receiver as well. I politely gave her Mr. Brott's instructions and she could enable the $3 charge (1.50 prorated for the month). She appreciated the instructions and was going to share the information with others since this was just rolled out to the CSRs yesterday. Doug, thanks for providing the solution.

PS the entire call lasted less than 10 minutes


----------



## woodardhsd

I currently have a HR22-100 and a H21-200, but no SWM. Will be moving in July, and it sounds like (correct me if I'm wrong) most movers installs are getting SWM right now. Is there anything else I'm gonna need? My current receivers are compatible, right? All I have to do is ask for "whole home DVR service" when i call?

The movers connection commercials all say "free DRV upgrade", so maybe I can talk them into an HR24


----------



## bakerfall

veryoldschool said:


> Not a Mod, but since I didn't have to change/upgrade my programing package, if anyone told me I needed to do this for MRV, I'd explain "no I don't" and then bail out of that call because I would be talking to someone that either "doesn't get it", or simply doesn't have the power/access to the system that you need.


Right, but the box to add MRV is GREYED OUT even after the flag and when they changed my package, it wasn't. If that wasn't it, it's a hell of a coincidence.


----------



## Rich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...unless they run into the DirecTV order system glitches reported by many posters here...which happens too.


I think what we're seeing is CSRs not wanting to deviate from the script they've been given. Yesterday I was told several times that I absolutely could not use an Ethernet system and when I finally reached a CSR who understood what I was trying to do today, it got done in a few minutes. Following *docderwood's* instructions opened the door for the CSR and showed her (Stephanie, bless her) how to do it.

I also talked to a tech in the PP yesterday who had an Ethernet setup for MRV and he was worried about keeping it. He couldn't find any info on how to set up the Ethernet system and told me to call back on the seventeenth, Monday, and they'd have the info then, he hoped.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool

bakerfall said:


> Right, but the box to add MRV is GREYED OUT even after the flag and when they changed my package, it wasn't. If that wasn't it, it's a hell of a coincidence.


As you can see:









My package hasn't changed while MRV was added.


----------



## veryoldschool

rich584 said:


> I think what we're seeing is CSRs not wanting to deviate from the script they've been given. Yesterday I was told several times that I absolutely could not use an Ethernet system and when I finally reached a CSR who understood what I was trying to do today, it got done in a few minutes. Following *docderwood's* instructions opened the door for the CSR and showed her (Stephanie, bless her) how to do it.
> 
> I also talked to a tech in the PP yesterday who had an Ethernet setup for MRV and he was worried about keeping it. He couldn't find any info on how to set up the Ethernet system and told me to call back on the seventeenth, Monday, and they'd have the info then, he hoped.
> 
> Rich


Here's where "his" instruction came from: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177090

Doug did the legwork.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

rich584 said:


> *I think what we're seeing is CSRs not wanting to deviate from the script they've been given.* Yesterday I was told several times that I absolutely could not use an Ethernet system and when I finally reached a CSR who understood what I was trying to do today, it got done in a few minutes. Following *docderwood's* instructions opened the door for the CSR and showed her (Stephanie, bless her) how to do it.
> 
> Rich


While there are some learning issues for sure, there are also other issues on top of that.

There are legitimate problems with their order system, especially surrounding non-equipment activations. This has been validated with multiple sources there.


----------



## oldguy1

bakerfall said:


> This is the exact thing that happened to me last night. If you are on a legacy plan, that is why. Once I changed from choice xtra + hd dvr to whatever the current equivalent is, they could add it. Took 3 people to figure that out.


The CSR's must be on commission. One of them insisted I needed to upgrade my HR20's to HR24's because the HR20 was not DECA compatible!

I finally got a CSR in the retentions department and am retaining my present plan; my HR20's; and the are installing the DECA's and SWIM (and maybe changing an LNB) all for free.

Now I am looking for the Monday install to get a "surprise, they did not tell you the full story" Keeping my fingers crossed.

Oh, and if you get a CSR in the Philippines call center, hang up and try again.


----------



## bakerfall

veryoldschool said:


> As you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My package hasn't changed while MRV was added.


I'm not saying this is for everyone, I'm just telling you what happened for me and trying to help anyone that might be having the same issue. Really not arguing the point.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

veryoldschool said:


> Here's where "his" instruction came from: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177090
> 
> Doug did the legwork.


Yep....lets give credit where credit is due. Doug has put a lot of time into this over the last 24 hours.


----------



## LameLefty

bakerfall said:


> I'm not saying this is for everyone, I'm just telling you what happened for me and trying to help anyone that might be having the same issue. Really not arguing the point.


The problem is, a lot of us LIKE our present legacy plans and we KNOW it doesn't have to be changed. I don't want to have to pay $3/month more for MRV on top of another $2 or $3 a month to replace our legacy plans with a more recent one.


----------



## veryoldschool

bakerfall said:


> I'm not saying this is for everyone, I'm just telling you what happened for me and trying to help anyone that might be having the same issue. Really not arguing the point.


"I'm only" trying to point out that customers don't need to change their package and if they're told they need to then "I'd bail out on the call" and call back to get someone that knows more, because it isn't true.
Those that have had to upgrade/change the programing package may be because this CSR doesn't have the access to the system that's needed.


----------



## Doug Brott

Billzebub said:


> I apologize if this has already been answered or if I'm off topic. I have a DECA install scheduled for Monday. I currently have an HR22, an R22 and an
> R15. I have a slimline 5 dish and do not have SWIM.
> 
> I have an HR24 or order from Solid Signal but I don't think I'll have it by Monday. According to Directv I will need to replace the R15 and the R22 for DECA to work. They also tell me that my dish needs replacing. I know the R15 is not compatible but I'm pretty sure the R22 is. My plan was to replace the
> R15 with a DIRECTV supplied H receiver and then deactivate that when the HR24 arrives. I don't think my dish needs replaced, just a SWM installed.
> 
> I think the problem is that DIRECTV thinks I need to replace my R22 with a DIRECTV H receiver, which would take me to 4 tuners and could be run right from the dish. My plan was to make the appointment and just explain to the tech on Monday.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> Am I correct that the R22 will work with SWM and DECA?
> Am I correct about the Dish not needing replaced?
> Should I keep the appointment or reschedule for after the HR24 arrives?


The R22 will work with SWiM/DECA .. It may not show up that way in their system, though. Talk to the Installer and all may be fine.

DISH does not need to be replaced, but but the LNB will need to be replaced as long as you are 8 tuners or less. If you exceed 8 tuners then you'll need a SWiM-16 so nothing on the dish would be changes, your mutiswitch would be changed instead.

As for keeping the appointment .. you could keep the appointment, but instead of upgrading the R15 just disconnect it when the installer comes. Then when your HR24 arrives, just hook it up, then call and activate.

But, if you want a one-stop-shop from the installer, you could also just postpone for a few days and then he'll likely take care of everything for you.


----------



## docderwood

Give Doug the credit, not me. I just wanted to let people know that I had some problems trying his instructions, but finally got a CSR who could follow them/help me.



veryoldschool said:


> Here's where "his" instruction came from: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177090
> 
> Doug did the legwork.


----------



## bakerfall

veryoldschool said:


> "I'm only" trying to point out that customers don't need to change their package and if they're told they need to then "I'd bail out on the call" and call back to get someone that knows more, because it isn't true.
> Those that have had to upgrade/change the programing package may be because this CSR doesn't have the access to the system that's needed.


Ok, I'm done. Just trying to help.


----------



## veryoldschool

bakerfall said:


> Ok, I'm done. Just trying to help.


Don't go away mad, we're all trying to help.
If someone wants to upgrade their package to get this, then fine. That's how it worked for you.


----------



## slimoli

LameLefty said:


> That's obviously not the sole reason. Several people have already posted that they've been able to add MRV Service without changing from a legacy plan.


That's right. I I have a legacy plan and nothing has been changed. The CSR did everything in less than 5 minutes with Doug's instructions and didn't say anything about "unsupported" , although I'm not expecting any support.


----------



## Doug Brott

Someone else pointed out earlier (sorry I didn't search for the reference) .. If the CSR is having trouble with the instructions, another option ..

Ask the to bring up DORIS and search for "adding whole home DVR service" ..

Apparently the information in DORIS will get them going and since whoever wrote that instruction will have access to the system, it should be even more concise than my instruction.

I'm really surprised that some folks are having this much trouble, though. Once I got to the right place in the system it took the guy literally 120 seconds to step through it all (and this was his first time) .. It just took him 28 minutes to find the right place


----------



## Doug Brott

slimoli said:


> That's right. I I have a legacy plan and nothing has been changed. The CSR did everything in less than 5 minutes with Doug's instructions and didn't say anything about "unsupported" , although I'm not expecting any support.


There are so many legacy plans out there, I wonder if it's a specific legacy plan that folks are having trouble with ..


----------



## Hutchinshouse

TheRatPatrol said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but for those that have an ethernet or DECA set up already, why can't D* set it up so that we can just activate the service either through the DVR menus or online? If it could be done on the beta side, why can't it be done now?


You'd a thought this would have been addressed (and tested) weeks ago. It shouldn't be this difficult to give your money away. We're the groundbreakers. Perhaps the J6P's will have a much easier time than us DBSTALK'ers.

Also, if it was a simply click within the DVR menu, most would opt for the home network option. Why spend $150 when a $30 cable does the very same thing? It's simply a business decision to make the most bank.


----------



## bakerfall

Doug Brott said:


> There are so many legacy plans out there, I wonder if it's a specific legacy plan that folks are having trouble with ..


Perhaps. I had choice extra hd dvr or whatever. It only cost me $1 more dollar and it got it done, so not a biggie for me


----------



## iowaberg

LameLefty said:


> Probably, but your MRV experience will be less than ideal over most wireless networks. 802.11n works in some peoples' experience, but it's hit or miss in others'. Most people have not had great success with 802.11g at all.


So if I have a wireless 'g' adapter hooked up to my secondary HR20 receiver, I likely won't have success? My primary receiver is hooked directly to my wireless N router.


----------



## veryoldschool

iowaberg said:


> So if I have a wireless 'g' adapter hooked up to my secondary HR20 receiver, I likely won't have success? My primary receiver is hooked directly to my wireless N router.


Since the Beta MRV is still active, the only way to know is to try it now.


----------



## LameLefty

I have ChoiceXtra + HDDVR. I have no desire to change this package, and none of the four people I spoke with yesterday even mentioned it. They just couldn't/woudn't follow Doug's directions.


----------



## veryoldschool

LameLefty said:


> I have ChoiceXtra + HDDVR. I have no desire to change this package, and none of the four people I spoke with yesterday even mentioned it. They just couldn't/woudn't follow Doug's directions.


which is a newer legacy package than mine.


----------



## paragon

Just got done with my DECA install. They had told me on the phone that I needed an HR24 (even though all I had was 2 HR21s). The installer got here and said there was no receiver swap on the work order. I called DIRECTV and said "you told me I needed an HR24, and that because I needed a receiver swap, I couldn't get the equipment drop shipped and had to pay the installation charge" (this is all true). So they refunded the installation charge (end result: I didn't pay anything except a $20 tip I gave him for running a new cable and rerunning an old cable under my siding). 

He installed a band-stop filter (I have an old SWM8) and a new green label SWS4. Then he ran a second cable to my office (the current one is used for cable internet) and hooked up the DECA for internet there. He said it was the first DECA install that he had done. Between my knowledge from this site and his training, we got it sorted out pretty good.

Overall, I don't think things would have gone as well if I hadn't known what I was doing. For instance, he didn't know about the band-stop for the old SWM8. Of course, if I didn't know what I was doing, I wouldn't have an SWM8.

Working like a charm so far, no more Wireless-N MRV for me!


----------



## AMike

I decided to give this another whirl today. I have run into a major roadblock in getting the unsupported method set up on the account. I wound up speaking with the call center in West Virginia. The CSR told me that I had to have the upgrade. I told her that I had specific instructions on how to add this to my account. She would not listen. I asked for a supervisor. He stuck to the script and would not allow this. I told him that about these specific instructions how people have been able to do this all over the country. He said, that is just not the case and the information provided is out dated. I told him this information was just posted yesterday. He would not listen. I then asked if I could be transferred to another call center and he could not do that since I have AT&T (which I haven't had in over 15 months). I have to admit, I lost my cool.

Any suggestions on how I can get around this call center?


----------



## dminches

When I spoke to a CSR this morning who seemed like he knew what he was doing, he told me that his attempt to send an authorization was failing. So, even though it allowed him to put me in as "unsupported", the system was not able to authorize. My online account shows I have the service authorized.

He told me to reboot my machines when I get home and if it doesn't work then I should call back.


----------



## mikhu

LameLefty said:


> I have ChoiceXtra + HDDVR. I have no desire to change this package, and none of the four people I spoke with yesterday even mentioned it. They just couldn't/woudn't follow Doug's directions.


I have the same package, and I don't think it's a true legacy package per se. Isn't legacy just the Total Choice packages and stuff like that?

Anyway, we are saving a whopping $1 by having it. It's $80 and Choice Xtra is $64 + $10 for HD + $7 for DVR = $81.

But still, you shouldn't have to pay $1 more/month just to get this straightened out.


----------



## Rich

veryoldschool said:


> Here's where "his" instruction came from: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177090
> 
> Doug did the legwork.


Then I have to thank Doug, didn't read that post.

Rich


----------



## buist

I had a CSR tell me that I needed to use my remote control to add the unsupported flag to my account ;-) It took an hour and 35 minutes to get to that point. When I gave her the instructions on cancelling the "Connected Home Upgrade" screen, she just couldn't get it.

It is a shame that Directv made the expiration of the beta so soon after the release. This probably adds to the anxiety..


----------



## veryoldschool

rich584 said:


> Then I have to thank Doug, didn't read that post.
> 
> Rich


You're always so good at giving credit, I just wanted to point to who/where.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

diminishes said:


> When I spoke to a CSR this morning who seemed like he knew what he was doing, he told me that his attempt to send an authorization was failing. So, even though it allowed him to put me in as "unsupported", the system was not able to authorize. My online account shows I have the service authorized.
> 
> He told me to reboot my machines when I get home and if it doesn't work then I should call back.


Unfortunately, that's similar to what others have experienced. The failing authorization problem is legitimate, even though in a few cases, it may come from CSR inexperience on the topic.

My recommendation is that if anyone can't get it done on their first attempt, wait until Monday to recall and try again. By then, hopefully both the training and systemic issues will be better resolved.


----------



## msmith

Question: Does the installation fee include the cost to run coax to the location of the home network?

I'm using wireless N adapters on my receivers right now. Will then run coax to my home office where the network is? Will then run Ethernet from there to a receiver?


----------



## veryoldschool

msmith said:


> Question: Does the installation fee include the cost to run coax to the location of the home network?
> 
> I'm using wireless N adapters on my receivers right now. Will then run coax to my home office where the network is? Will then run Ethernet from there to a receiver?


Coax cabling is part of the upgrade [as needed]. Ethernet isn't.


----------



## lzhj9k

For what it is worth, I too HAD the ChoiceXtra + HD DVR Legacy Pkg.

I switched to the new ChoiceXtra Pack and HD and DVR prior to getting Whole Home DVR Service set up this morning. While it took one transfer to tech support, I was successful at getting it set up WITHOUT the Deca upgrade (Presently using my Cat5e Wired Home Network).

I would like to know if the Deca Upgrade option will be available in the future, When and If I do decide to Upgrade from my wired setup.

You should not have to change packages and some have not...Just what I did to get it set up....


----------



## Rich

veryoldschool said:


> Here's where "his" instruction came from: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177090
> 
> Doug did the legwork.


I sent him a PM and thanked him.

Rich


----------



## Rich

docderwood said:


> Give Doug the credit, not me. I just wanted to let people know that I had some problems trying his instructions, but finally got a CSR who could follow them/help me.


Ah, but it was your post that I read first. I sent Doug a PM thanking him.

Rich


----------



## Stewpidity

ok just got off the phone with a CSR, then Tech. I was told that this not available nationally yet, she could not even put in the order (i did ask about Doug suggestion of DORIS, etc. & she used that method)

I have an HR 20 & 21, I would need to upgrade one of them to an HR-24. 

I also asked if this used MY existing network or does it work through the existing directv coaxial cables between the dish & the HD-DVR's & she told me it uses my existing network ? So I asked then why do I need to upgrade anything it worked with my exiting equipment & existing network during the beta testing ? she did not have an answer and i said ok thanks let me do some more research.

So what am I missing ?


----------



## AMike

AMike said:


> I decided to give this another whirl today. I have run into a major roadblock in getting the unsupported method set up on the account. I wound up speaking with the call center in West Virginia. The CSR told me that I had to have the upgrade. I told her that I had specific instructions on how to add this to my account. She would not listen. I asked for a supervisor. He stuck to the script and would not allow this. I told him that about these specific instructions how people have been able to do this all over the country. He said, that is just not the case and the information provided is out dated. I told him this information was just posted yesterday. He would not listen. I then asked if I could be transferred to another call center and he could not do that since I have AT&T (which I haven't had in over 15 months). I have to admit, I lost my cool.
> 
> Any suggestions on how I can get around this call center?


To follow up on this, I decided to call back, only this time, I did not enter my phone number. I was transferred to the Alabama call center. The customer service rep, who was much nicer than the WV group, told me that she was unable to make this change to unsupported on my account. She stated that I should automatically be switched to the MRV unsupported next week. She confirmed that with one of her supervisors.

I don't know what to believe any longer. I'm just going to wait it out until next week.


----------



## gonzo070777

Well I got lucky last night when I convinced the wife to let us upgrade to MRV. We were out of contract since Nov so I wanted to see if they could do anything. My current setup was 2 Standard non-Deca compatible receivers and 1 HR23. I wanted to swap the two standard for two HD receivers. After about 40 min of searching for MRV info I got a buy one get one offer for two HD receivers swap and full price equip and install charges on MRV. 

So I spun the roulette wheel and said what if I wanted to get a second HD-DVR and only one HD receiver instead of two HD receivers since I am out of contract. CSR put me on hold for about another 30 and eventually sent me to another group, they said it was a MGR but it seems it may have been retentions. Unfortunately it was a cold transfer but at least there were notes on my account.

So I was originally only asking for one free HD DVR upgrade and ended up getting everything credited for a new two year contract. So I ended up getting 1 HD-DVR upgrade, 1 HD receiver upgrade, MRV equipment, and install charges all credited back to my account. 

So I think the key as said before is be very polite and be very patient. Don't get frustrated, don't be pushy, and in all honesty I spoke with the second CSR's Manager after the call to say what a great help he was and what a great job he did. Please give your CSR praise, too many times people only talk to a Mgr to complain and never for a job well done. Of course YMMV but if you are a good customer in good standing and get a good CSR the deals are out there. 

Total call time about 1HR 30Min but totally worth it!


----------



## veryoldschool

Stewpidity said:


> ok just got off the phone with a CSR, then Tech. I was told that this not available nationally yet, she could not even put in the order (i did ask about Doug suggestion of DORIS, etc. & she used that method)
> 
> I have an HR 20 & 21, I would need to upgrade one of them to an HR-24.
> 
> I also asked if this used MY existing network or does it work through the existing directv coaxial cables between the dish & the HD-DVR's & she told me it uses my existing network ? So I asked then why do I need to upgrade anything it worked with my exiting equipment & existing network during the beta testing ? she did not have an answer and i said ok thanks let me do some more research.
> 
> *So what am I missing ?*


 A CSR that has a clue.

The HR20 & 21 will work fine with DECA adapters, or you could go with the unsupported use of your home network.


----------



## Doug Brott

AMike said:


> To follow up on this, I decided to call back, only this time, I did not enter my phone number. I was transferred to the Alabama call center. The customer service rep, who was much nicer than the WV group, told me that she was unable to make this change to unsupported on my account. She stated that I should automatically be switched to the MRV unsupported next week. She confirmed that with one of her supervisors.
> 
> I don't know what to believe any longer. I'm just going to wait it out until next week.


I am all but certain that if you do not get MRV turned on this week that on May 20th (not sure what time), you will lose MRV and get a message that says call 1-800-531-5000 to get MRV.

So, here we are a week earlier letting you guys know in advance. It's a bummer that the success rate is not 100%, but it does seem that the success rate is about 60% now when yesterday at this time it seemed more like 25% .. So progress. :grin:


----------



## Doug Brott

veryoldschool said:


> A CSR that has a clue.
> 
> The HR20 & 21 will work fine with DECA adapters, or you could go with the unsupported use of your home network.


Not to mention that .. uh, yeah! MRV is national now.


----------



## Stewpidity

veryoldschool said:


> A CSR that has a clue.
> 
> The HR20 & 21 will work fine with DECA adapters, or you could go with the unsupported use of your home network.


ok but either way it uses my home network ?


----------



## veryoldschool

Stewpidity said:


> ok but either way it uses my home network ?


Yes/No.
With DECA [connected home networking] there is a bridge to your home network, but all the MRV traffic stays off it.
Without DECA, then you're using your home network for everything.


----------



## Stewpidity

Doug Brott said:


> Not to mention that .. uh, yeah! MRV is national now.


to be honest the only reason i called was, because i was reading about it, it said $3.00 to activate click here & when i logged in the same page then said: _You're not eligible for this product. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000_


----------



## LameLefty

Doug Brott said:


> Not to mention that .. uh, yeah! MRV is national now.


I told you via PM what the email back from Directv said, right?



> Thanks for writing.
> 
> DIRECTV Multi-Room DVR Service (MRV) provides the ability to enjoy DVR service on non-DVR receivers. Content on the HD DVR can be shared and viewed with other MRV-capable receivers in the home, making the HD DVR the entertainment hub of the home. *This feature is currently being tested in select markets and will be widely available soon.* For more information on MRV please visit directv.com/multiroom.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Fiona M.
> Employee ID xxxxxxxxx
> DIRECTV Customer Service
> 
> P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.


Yeah, sure. :lol:

Meanwhile, from a message I posted on Twitter . . .



> @LameLefty we launched nationally today and while that is possible, we recommend an install for the most reliable ongoing service.


At least whoever is manning their Social Media outreach desk knows what's going on. Too bad they didn't tell me how to actually get it done.

This experience is starting to resemble a French existentialist comedy.


----------



## Doug Brott

Stewpidity said:


> ok but either way it uses my home network ?


well it depends on how you define "Home Network."

We've been calling "home network" the Ethernet networking that you have set up yourself to connect everything in your home (computers, PDAs, etc.)

The "DECA network" is networking along the same coax that sends the sat signal from your dish to your receiver.

So, they are not the same thing as one uses coax and the other uses twisted pair (Ethernet) cabling.

The data traffic is also separated as your home network carries data between computers and the Internet (etc) and the deca network carries video between receivers (MRV) and bridges to your home network to connect to the Internet. The bridging device is called a broadband DECA.


----------



## Stewpidity

veryoldschool said:


> Yes/No.
> With DECA [connected home networking] there is a bridge to your home network, but all the MRV traffic stays off it.


edit, Doug answered my actual ques.


----------



## buist

So if I keep my existing configuration (2 x HR20-700's connected to my existing home network), it looks like I can change this to DECA on my own (if I order the DECA equipment from SolidSignal). Do I just need 2 DIRECTV Ethernet Coax Adapter DECA (DECA1MR01) and a single DIRECTV DECA Power Supply (PS18DER0)? Or do I need 2 power supplies? Is anything else needed (I already have a SWM8 in use)?

I think this is my best choice to get MRV activated and have the option for DECA..

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## mikeny

As I poster earlier, I'm supposed to have a DECA SwiM/HR24 install tomorrow.

Specifically they're supposed to connect the HR20-700 to where my R15 currently is getting it out of the bedroom and putting the reportedly quieter HR24 into the bedroom.

I also have an H21-100, HR20-700 and an HR20-*100*.

I'm getting concerned reading about the problems with the HR20-100. If they can't get it to work, will they replace it then or reschedule?

My wife would not be happy about losing her 97 Rachael Ray episodes (not kidding)..even if it would be replaced by an HR24. I wouldn't mind though.:grin:


----------



## Stewpidity

Doug Brott said:


> well it depends on how you define "Home Network."
> 
> We've been calling "home network" the Ethernet networking that you have set up yourself to connect everything in your home (computers, PDAs, etc.)
> 
> *The "DECA network" is networking along the same coax that sends the sat signal from your dish to your receiver.*
> 
> So, they are not the same thing as one uses coax and the other uses twisted pair (Ethernet) cabling.
> 
> The data traffic is also separated as your home network carries data between computers and the Internet (etc) and the deca network carries video between receivers (MRV) and bridges to your home network to connect to the Internet. The bridging device is called a broadband DECA.


Thanks....that is what i thought, but started questioning myself after talking to the CSR


----------



## Scott Kocourek

LameLefty said:


> I have ChoiceXtra + HDDVR. I have no desire to change this package, and none of the four people I spoke with yesterday even mentioned it. They just couldn't/woudn't follow Doug's directions.


I have the same package.



Doug Brott said:


> Someone else pointed out earlier (sorry I didn't search for the reference) .. If the CSR is having trouble with the instructions, another option ..
> 
> Ask the to bring up DORIS and search for "adding whole home DVR service" ..
> 
> Apparently the information in DORIS will get them going and since whoever wrote that instruction will have access to the system, it should be even more concise than my instruction.


This is what I will try on Monday.


----------



## Doug Brott

buist said:


> So if I keep my existing configuration (2 x HR20-700's connected to my existing home network), it looks like I can change this to DECA on my own (if I order the DECA equipment from SolidSignal). Do I just need 2 DIRECTV Ethernet Coax Adapter DECA (DECA1MR01) and a single DIRECTV DECA Power Supply (PS18DER0)? Or do I need 2 power supplies? Is anything else needed (I already have a SWM8 in use)?
> 
> I think this is my best choice to get MRV activated and have the option for DECA..
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim


If you want to connect to the Internet you need more than that .. If you only want MRV, you don't need that much ..

*MRV + Internet/home networking access for receivers*
3 DECAS (one for each HR20-700 & one for broadband access)
1 power inserter (for broadband access)

*MRV only*
2 DECAS

That's your BOM.


----------



## paragon

msmith said:


> Question: Does the installation fee include the cost to run coax to the location of the home network?
> 
> I'm using wireless N adapters on my receivers right now. Will then run coax to my home office where the network is? Will then run Ethernet from there to a receiver?


They ran coax to the network location for me.


----------



## bobnielsen

The 3 Ps which Doug mentioned are the key to success!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Bad news... It seems that overnight they "changed the ordering screens" and they are no longer waiving the $49 installation fee. They also want $199 for a DVR swap PLUS the $99 for the WHDVR upgrade fee.

Looks like yesterday was the day for dealing, but I was cursed by paycheck


----------



## Doug Brott

mikeny said:


> I also have an H21-100, HR20-700 and an HR20-*100*.
> 
> I'm getting concerned reading about the problems with the HR20-100. If they can't get it to work, will they replace it then or reschedule?


There should be no problem connecting up the HR20-100 .. There was a diagram floating around here somewhere, perhaps someone can post it so you'll have that available when the installer arrives so you can double check ..

Unfortunately, the HR20-100 will not connect as seamlessly as the other HR2x. It requires a splitter a BSF and a DECA. This is so that the DECA can be properly powered.

However, worst case, if he can't get it working, the installer should have something on his truck that he can put in it's place.


----------



## mongo

I called up to upgrade my system to SWM/DECA. I asked to upgrade at least one of my receivers to HR24, and said I was willing to pay for that, but I was told that they cannot guarantee what receiver I would be upgraded to. Does anyone know how I can ensure that I get an HR24?


----------



## njfoses

mongo said:


> I called up to upgrade my system to SWM/DECA. I asked to upgrade at least one of my receivers to HR24, and said I was willing to pay for that, but I was told that they cannot guarantee what receiver I would be upgraded to. Does anyone know how I can ensure that I get an HR24?


The only way to be sure is to purchase the HR24 from a retailer.


----------



## Doug Brott

mongo said:


> I called up to upgrade my system to SWM/DECA. I asked to upgrade at least one of my receivers to HR24, and said I was willing to pay for that, but I was told that they cannot guarantee what receiver I would be upgraded to. Does anyone know how I can ensure that I get an HR24?


Buy from a retailer .. Solid Signal has them right now, others might have them soon.


----------



## flava

Need help ASAP!

Installer got here. I have 4 HR20-700s, 2 HR20-100s, & 2 H20s.

H20s will be swapped out, no problem there.

Installer says the 4 HR20-700s need to be swapped out as well. Can someone tell me exactly what I need to get these to work? He is claiming that the SWM system doesn't work with these. I told him that he could use bandstop filters, but he said they only work on the HR20-100s.

I got his # and told him I will call him and tell him what equipment to bring to get it all working. He left because he didn't have enough equipment with him to complete my install.

Thanks!


----------



## buist

Doug Brott said:


> If you want to connect to the Internet you need more than that .. If you only want MRV, you don't need that much ..
> 
> *MRV + Internet/home networking access for receivers*
> 3 DECAS (one for each HR20-700 & one for broadband access)
> 1 power inserter (for broadband access)
> 
> *MRV only*
> 2 DECAS
> 
> That's your BOM.


Thanks! That helps.. Now it is off to play CSR Roulette. On this call I've already been transferred 2 times - I may need to try again later.


----------



## dminches

If I currently have 7 HD tuners in 3 HD DVRs and 1 HD receiver, will they install more than the SMiM 8 so I can eventually swap out my legacy TiVos for HD24s and still be able to support that with my setup? Better said, will they install DECA which will allow for expansion beyond 8 tuners?


----------



## mikeny

Doug Brott said:


> There should be no problem connecting up the HR20-100 .. There was a diagram floating around here somewhere, perhaps someone can post it so you'll have that available when the installer arrives so you can double check ..
> 
> Unfortunately, the HR20-100 will not connect as seamlessly as the other HR2x. It requires a splitter a BSF and a DECA. This is so that the DECA can be properly powered.
> 
> However, worst case, if he can't get it working, the installer should have something on his truck that he can put in it's place.


Thanks. I did notice that thread last night and the VOS post with the diagram as well. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2454420#post2454420 I will print it out. Good idea.


----------



## LameLefty

flava said:


> Need help ASAP!
> 
> Installer got here. I have 4 HR20-700s, 2 HR20-100s, & 2 H20s.
> 
> H20s will be swapped out, no problem there.
> 
> Installer says the 4 HR20-700s need to be swapped out as well. Can someone tell me exactly what I need to get these to work? He is claiming that the SWM system doesn't work with these. I told him that he could use bandstop filters, but he said they only work on the HR20-100s.
> 
> I got his # and told him I will call him and tell him what equipment to bring to get it all working. He left because he didn't have enough equipment with him to complete my install.
> 
> Thanks!


Your HR20-700's will work fine with an SWiM system. Mine has been, for years. All you should need are DECA modules for them, plus replacements for the H20's (and DECAs if they don't replace them with H24's).


----------



## TBlazer07

jacmyoung said:


> I made one call last night but decided to wait a few days after the lady insisted I needed to talk to the tech department. I am terrified about talking to a tech guy.
> 
> Last time when one of my HDDVRs suddenly died on me I was glad I had the protection plan, but the tech guy insisted I tested all the plugs, wires and switches first. I told him it just so happened this DVR was bulit in a closet with all the junk behind a false wall, but he would not budge.
> 
> I was forced to get on my butt, nudge slowly with my behind under the crawl space with a great deal of difficulty trying to *use a ranch to loosen a few bolts, *when he learned it his comment was, "damaged nuts?" To which I responded, "no, Arthritis!" and ended the call.


LMAO! Maybe the "ranch" was the problem and not your nuts! Back on topic ... just "pretend" you're going through the contortions.


----------



## David Ortiz

I have 2 HR20-700s that are working fine with DECA. It's strange that your installer knows to use the BSF with the HR20-100s, but thinks that the HR20-700 isn't SWiM compatible. It is and it doesn't need the BSF.


----------



## housemr

Doug Brott said:


> Here's a little more information and it does seem that CSRs are starting to get the idea this morning (woohoo!):
> 
> When adding MRV for your existing home network, please make sure you have the following:
> 
> Patience
> Persistence
> Politeness
> 
> In addition, DIRECTV continues to "highly" recommends DECA over any other form of networking the receivers. MRV will not be supported for anything other than DECA.
> 
> Good luck, and when someone finds a good CSR, please have them call me so I can get MRV added to my account


In simple terms what has to be ran to and from each receiver for DECA? I already have two cable lines to each hr 21 hddvr box and cat5e network cabling so they are attached to the internet for directv on demand


----------



## veryoldschool

flava said:


> Need help ASAP!
> 
> Installer got here. I have 4 HR20-700s, 2 HR20-100s, & 2 H20s.
> 
> H20s will be swapped out, no problem there.
> 
> Installer says the 4 HR20-700s need to be swapped out as well. Can someone tell me exactly what I need to get these to work? He is claiming that the SWM system doesn't work with these. I told him that he could use bandstop filters, but he said they only work on the HR20-100s.
> 
> I got his # and told him I will call him and tell him what equipment to bring to get it all working. He left because he didn't have enough equipment with him to complete my install.
> 
> Thanks!


Biggest issue is the need for a SWiM16
HR20-700s work fine with just a DECA connected to them [got two here working fine]
No need for bandstops on them either, that's just for the HR20-100 and any non DECA connected receivers.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

So, long story shore, I won't be getting the DVR swap (I won't pay $199 unless I can guarantee an HR24). So it's $156 after taxes altogether, and the installer will be here tomorrow between 12 and 4.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Will my H23 work with the HR24?


----------



## veryoldschool

SPACEMAKER said:


> Will my H23 work with the HR24?


yes


----------



## SPACEMAKER

I am on the phone right now with CSR. They are saying no need to get HR24. Just install DECA and everthing will work. Is that right?

External DECA+ Hr20 + HR23 = MRV?


----------



## bakerfall

SPACEMAKER said:


> I am on the phone right now with CSR. They are saying no need to get HR24. Just install DECA and everthing will work. Is that right?
> 
> External DECA+ Hr20 + HR23 = MRV?


Yes


----------



## Stewpidity

oh one other thing she told me was because I had to swap the HR20(older than the HR21) for an HR24 that would also extend my commitment....correct or not ?


----------



## SPACEMAKER

CSR hasn't been trained on how to order DECA only.


----------



## Doug Brott

flava said:


> Need help ASAP!
> 
> Installer got here. I have 4 HR20-700s, 2 HR20-100s, & 2 H20s.
> 
> H20s will be swapped out, no problem there.
> 
> Installer says the 4 HR20-700s need to be swapped out as well. Can someone tell me exactly what I need to get these to work? He is claiming that the SWM system doesn't work with these. I told him that he could use bandstop filters, but he said they only work on the HR20-100s.
> 
> I got his # and told him I will call him and tell him what equipment to bring to get it all working. He left because he didn't have enough equipment with him to complete my install.
> 
> Thanks!


Woah! .. Call him up and tell him to pretend the HR20-700s are HR21-700s then. The HR20s are FINE! .. It's the H20s (<-- Non DVR) that need replacing


----------



## bakerfall

Stewpidity said:


> oh one other thing she told me was because I had to swap the HR20(older than the HR21) for an HR24 that would also extend my commitment....correct or not ?


There is no reason to swap the HR20, but if you did it will extend your commitment


----------



## flava

Thanks guys! I called him and let him know to bring a SWiM16 and that the HR20-100s will work with a splitter, band stop filter & a DECA. Hopefully he'll bring all that and we'll be able to get it all working! I'll let you know...

He actually wanted to swap them all out with HR24s, but I have too many recordings on my current setups to give all those up, and I'd also hate to lose the OTA tuners on all those boxes.


----------



## Doug Brott

housemr said:


> In simple terms what has to be ran to and from each receiver for DECA? I already have two cable lines to each hr 21 hddvr box and cat5e network cabling so they are attached to the internet for directv on demand


DECA uses the exact same coax that is already run to your receiver. The DECA is a box that has a coax input and then both a coax output and an Ethernet output.

The line from your dish connect to one end of the DECA .. The other end goes into the Sat In on your DVR and then a network cable connects from the DECA into the network port on your receiver.

There is no new cabling that needs to be run unless you have having a new receiver installed in a new location.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

I feel bad for these CSR's. The guy I am on the phone with told me he has been asking for training for weeks because he saw this coming. Also his manager just told him that he also does not know how to order just DECA.


----------



## njfoses

So i placed my order and will get converted to swm, get my h20 swapped, keep my hr20-700 and i upgraded my r15 to an hd-dvr which will hopefully be an hr24. They charged me $99 for the receiver upgrade and $99 for the deca upgrade. The only issue is they could not provide me an install date. They stated somebody would call me in 72hrs or i could check on their website. I went ahead with the order but im not real comfortable that my credit card is charged and i dont have an install date. Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## TBlazer07

LOL .... I gave it shot. Rep said he heard of it but this was the first call he got regarding it and was never trained on how to set it up (either unsupported or DECA). So he said he was going to get his supervisor to help. Put me on hold for 13 minutes then I got disconnected. Problem is, saying "Whole home DVR service" just gets you to a "normal" rep when the WW dept is backed up with calls.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Just told to wait 30 days and call back and maybe they will know how to order DECA.


----------



## dettxw

Got a pleasant southern girl on the phone who seemed to know what she was doing and activated easily. 
She did start to tell me about their new way of connecting DVRs but understood when I told her that I already had DECA. 
I inquired about the identification of my HR24-500 in their system and she updated it with the proper ID - I got the idea that their system was having a little trouble with the MRV activation until she did that. 
I'm not at home to check but the website says that I'm now "Currently Activated" so I'm sure that MRV is still working.


----------



## Doug Brott

SPACEMAKER said:


> Just told to wait 30 days and call back and maybe they will know how to order DECA.


Did you try saying "Connected Home" when you called in? Wonder if that would help ... :scratchin


----------



## taz291819

Plan on calling D* tomorrow just to add MRV to my account, since I have all of my receivers on my home network, and everything is currently working fine.

I'll cross my fingers hoping I get a CSR that knows how to do it.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Doug Brott said:


> Did you try saying "Connected Home" when you called in? Wonder if that would help ... :scratchin


I will call back later. I can't spend another 35 minutes on the phone right now.


----------



## TBlazer07

Doug Brott said:


> Did you try saying "Connected Home" when you called in? Wonder if that would help ... :scratchin


 When the "connected home" Queue is overloaded it rolls over to regular CSR's.


----------



## TBlazer07

MYSELF! said:


> LOL .... I gave it shot. Rep said he heard of it but this was the first call he got regarding it and was never trained on how to set it up (either unsupported or DECA). So he said he was going to get his supervisor to help. Put me on hold for 13 minutes then I got disconnected. Problem is, saying "Whole home DVR service" just gets you to a "normal" rep when the WW dept is backed up with calls.


After I got hung up on I called back and was told the service was added. I checked my account, and sure enough it was! I guess the fellow kept on working it after the call dropped. Total time 4 minutes talking 13 minutes on hold!


----------



## RAD

Have Connected Home install for 8AM to 12PM window, tech called said running late, probably 12:30. Asked if he has SWiM16 due to having 12 tuners, nope. Said he'd have to call his supervisor, waiting to hear something back. I have a feeling this will be a wasted day.


----------



## nakerusa

Has anyone played with this in a MFH-2 (MDU) scenario? Does it just see the other receivers with the DECA on it or does it view everything on the SWM-8... or all the SWMs?


----------



## veryoldschool

nakerusa said:


> Has anyone played with this in a MFH-2 (MDU) scenario? Does it just see the other receivers with the DECA on it or does it view everything on the SWM-8... or all the SWMs?


With a MDU system, the bandstop filter should be added at the POE to keep the DECA cloud restricted to within the single unit.


----------



## njfoses

It appears people in NJ are unable to have installations scheduled at this time for the upgrade. I was told somebody would contact me within 72 hrs and i saw another post from a member in NJ having the same issue. Has anybody from NJ received an install date and time?


----------



## Starrbuck

I am going to wait a few more days before I call. I don't want to spend an hour on the phone, get disconnected, etc. I can even do without MRV for a few days if need be.


----------



## nino2469

I checked this morning and I am still on MRV even though I haven't called or used the website. I have my own networked DVR's. At what point will the beta stop working?


----------



## nakerusa

veryoldschool said:


> With a MDU system, the bandstop filter should be added at the POE to keep the DECA cloud restricted to within the single unit.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## UPEngineer

Is there going to be a way to order just the DECAs from Directv? I do not need a truck roll. Just need the dang adapters and they are telling me that there is no way to order just the adapters. YET, I guess.

Some of these CSR are clueless. The first guy I talked to had no idea what I was talking about and then after a bit, he came back and told me that I was good to go now, didn't need anything at all because the receivers I currently have are capable of recording hence the word DVR. Wow, is all I can say.

I think I will let this settle for a few days and see what transpires.


----------



## Smuuth

UPEngineer said:


> Is there going to be a way to order just the DECAs from Directv? I do not need a truck roll. Just need the dang adapters and they are telling me that there is no way to order just the adapters. YET, I guess.
> 
> Some of these CSR are clueless. The first guy I talked to had no idea what I was talking about and then after a bit, he came back and told me that I was good to go now, didn't need anything at all because the receivers I currently have are capable of recording hence the word DVR. Wow, is all I can say.
> 
> I think I will let this settle for a few days and see what transpires.


The problem is the CSRs have no way of knowing your qualifications for installing the DECAs. I am sure their instructions are to order the truck roll to ensure the system is set up correctly so that it can be flagged as "supported" on your account. If you don't need support but still want to use SWM/DECA, you can order the equipment from Solid Signal, install it yourself, and then follow Doug's instructions to get it authorized on your account.


----------



## veryoldschool

nino2469 said:


> At what point will the beta stop working?


May 20th


----------



## Jason Whiddon

I decided Id go ahead with DECA, before getting the HR24, but not after they fee'd me to death.

$99 install (ok)
$49 fee (ok)
$50 fee (WTF???) Since Ive only been back for 5 months, they want a $50 fee, so I reluctantly said OK, until she dropped the final bomb and said 24 month extension from today. Look, 24 mo's or $50, ya cant have both.

Dish Network crap there...


----------



## azarby

Just an FYI,

For those who are trying to purchase DECAs from Solid Signal for a self install. The DECA adapters are currently on backorder at Solid Signal.

Bob


----------



## paragon

elwaylite said:


> I decided Id go ahead with DECA, before getting the HR24, but not after they fee'd me to death.
> 
> $99 install (ok)
> $49 fee (ok)
> $50 fee (WTF???) Since Ive only been back for 5 months, they want a $50 fee, so I reluctantly said OK, until she dropped the final bomb and said 24 month extension from today. Look, 24 mo's or $50, ya cant have both.
> 
> Dish Network crap there...


There's only a 24 month extension if you are getting a receiver swap.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Well, tell that to the girl reading the computer monitor. I dont trust Directv that much.


----------



## joed32

Skyboss said:


> I don't need any equipment changes, that's the point. I have SWM. Don't need DECA or new receivers. Just need it turned on. Now 5 count them 5 idiots have told me I need new equipment. :nono:


That's not really fair, the idiots are the ones who released this without training the reps, I feel sorry for them, the girl who helped me took an hour to figure out what to do but she stayed with it and got it done. Nobody told her anything beforehand.


----------



## MurrayW

Called yesterday and took 12 minutes to get everything ready for an install Saturday between 12 and 4. I have 6 HRx's (20's, 21 and 22's) and 1 HR10-250. They are replacing my HR10-250 for free and charging $99 + $49 + tax ~ $160 total. My dish is OK, but they will have to install a SWM16 to replce my current WB16.

If the installer brings an HR24 I will replace the HR10-250. If not, I may decide to keep it for a little bit longer. I don't want to get another HRx DVR without it being the faster HR24.

Is there a chart somewhere that shows how the everything should be hooked up using a SWM16?

thanks,
Murray


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Yepp, the girl I talked to had to ask another, and they both did not know it was live. Spent 20 minutes with them to find out how much it would cost me. Nice training D*.


----------



## LameLefty

Well, however it happened, some little birdie managed to get my account activated (complete with a prorated fee), sometime in the last hour or so. 

One less thing to worry about. Whew! :grin:


----------



## veryoldschool

elwaylite said:


> Well, tell that to the girl reading the computer monitor. I dont trust Directv that much.


With or without DECA, if you add a new receiver it triggers a commitment. HD is 2 years.
This doesn't get added on to what you may have now, but merely "restarts" the 2 year clock.


----------



## litzdog911

LameLefty said:


> Well, however it happened, some little birdie managed to get my account activated (complete with a prorated fee), sometime in the last hour or so.
> 
> One less thing to worry about. Whew! :grin:


FINALLY! Congratulations!!!


----------



## RAD

MurrayW said:


> If the installer brings an HR24 I will replace the HR10-250. If not, I may decide to keep it for a little bit longer. I don't want to get another HRx DVR without it being the faster HR24.


Just an FYI, the installation training for 'Connected Home' tells the techs to not use any legacy ports on the SWiM's but to replace the non-SWiM hardware, so don't be surprised if they say no go on keeping your HR10-250 connected.


----------



## veryoldschool

LameLefty said:


> Well, however it happened, some little birdie managed to get my account activated (complete with a prorated fee), sometime in the last hour or so.
> 
> One less thing to worry about. Whew! :grin:


Darn, I had next week in the pool. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

LameLefty said:


> Well, however it happened, some little birdie managed to get my account activated (complete with a prorated fee), sometime in the last hour or so.
> 
> One less thing to worry about. Whew! :grin:


Cool!

Maybe they'll start catching up to the baglog of others in the same boat soon. Nice to see some progress.


----------



## David Ortiz

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Maybe they'll start catching up to the baglog of others in the same boat soon. Nice to see some progress.


I'm in the same boat, on a 72-hour clock. I am trying not to call back until after that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

David Ortiz said:


> I'm in the same boat, on a 72-hour clock. I am trying not to call back until after that.


Good idea...there's likely a good-size list.

Its best to let them work out the kinks and complete the activations that had problems...at least wait until Monday.


----------



## MurrayW

RAD said:


> Just an FYI, the installation training for 'Connected Home' tells the techs to not use any legacy ports on the SWiM's but to replace the non-SWiM hardware, so don't be surprised if they say no go on keeping your HR10-250 connected.


But it will work correct? I know I won't have MRV, but I should still be able to use my HR10-250 like I am now.


----------



## njfoses

njfoses said:


> So i placed my order and will get converted to swm, get my h20 swapped, keep my hr20-700 and i upgraded my r15 to an hd-dvr which will hopefully be an hr24. They charged me $99 for the receiver upgrade and $99 for the deca upgrade. The only issue is they could not provide me an install date. They stated somebody would call me in 72hrs or i could check on their website. I went ahead with the order but im not real comfortable that my credit card is charged and i dont have an install date. Anybody else have this issue?


So below is what my online work order says. It doesnt say anything about swm which i would need as i currently do not have swm. It also includes the price in the total for my sd-dvr to hd-dvr upgrade but it doesnt list it anywhere on the order? Can anybody comment if this all looks correct? Thanks.

Item Description Price Quantity Total 
Whole-Home DVR Service 1 
HD Access 1 
DIRECTV® HD - Swapped Free 1 Free 
DIRECTV® HD DVR (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) Free 1 Free 
Sales Order Credit ($50.00) 1 ($50.00) 
Sales Order Credit ($19.95) 1 ($19.95) 
DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR Upgrade w/Internet Connection Kit $99.00 1 $99.00 
Professional Installation Free 1 Free 
Handling $19.95 
Standard Professional Install Free 
Tax $13.86 
Order Total $211.86


----------



## Big Dawg 23

MurrayW said:


> But it will work correct? I know I won't have MRV, but I should still be able to use my HR10-250 like I am now.


I just called D* about missing credits and whole home DVR. They tell me it isn't available until the end of the month. Guess I will call again on Monday.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

David Ortiz said:


> I'm in the same boat, on a 72-hour clock. I am trying not to call back until after that.


Same here, I'm not going to take the time to call back again until monday. Helps keep the 3 P's manageable.


----------



## housemr

Doug Brott said:


> DECA uses the exact same coax that is already run to your receiver. The DECA is a box that has a coax input and then both a coax output and an Ethernet output.
> 
> The line from your dish connect to one end of the DECA .. The other end goes into the Sat In on your DVR and then a network cable connects from the DECA into the network port on your receiver.
> 
> There is no new cabling that needs to be run unless you have having a new receiver installed in a new location.


1. So if i understand you correctly on the dvr line 1 would run through the deca box and then split out to dvr line 1 in and ethernet.

2. dvr line 2 would still just run directly to the dvr box from the multiswitch (or do you need two decas or just one deca per hddvr?)

3. also, does this mean i now only need to have the directv box hooked up to my home network if i want on demand?

thanks for helping clearing this up as it looks like some csr might cause more confusion.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

It's new, its popular, and things are working out for the majority of folks right away.

We also have Doug to thank for his instructions when a few hiccups arise.

I'm quite confident they'll resolve any of the remaining folks (including me). It's all good.


----------



## veryoldschool

housemr said:


> 1. So if i understand you correctly on the dvr line 1 would run through the deca box and then split out to dvr line 1 in and ethernet.
> 
> 2. dvr line 2 would still just run directly to the dvr box from the multiswitch (or do you need two decas or just one deca per hddvr?)
> 
> 3. also, does this mean i now only need to have the directv box hooked up to my home network if i want on demand?
> 
> thanks for helping clearing this up as it looks like some csr might cause more confusion.



yes
no there is no coax running to SAT #2 [unless it's a HR20-100]
yes


----------



## RAD

MurrayW said:


> But it will work correct? I know I won't have MRV, but I should still be able to use my HR10-250 like I am now.


The HR10-250 is not SWiM comptible so it would have to use a legacy port on the SWiM, which as I said the installers are said not to use so it wouldn't have a sat signal. I guess you could always just say fine, don't hook it up and then once he leaves reconnect it, unless he has the HR10-250 removed from your account since it's not hooked up.


----------



## RobertE

Doug Brott said:


> The R22 will work with SWiM/DECA .. It may not show up that way in their system, though. Talk to the Installer and all may be fine.
> 
> DISH does not need to be replaced, but but the LNB will need to be replaced as long as you are 8 tuners or less. If you exceed 8 tuners then you'll need a SWiM-16 so nothing on the dish would be changes, your mutiswitch would be changed instead.
> 
> As for keeping the appointment .. you could keep the appointment, but instead of upgrading the R15 just disconnect it when the installer comes. Then when your HR24 arrives, just hook it up, then call and activate.
> 
> But, if you want a one-stop-shop from the installer, you could also just postpone for a few days and then he'll likely take care of everything for you.


Here's the "why" on this case.

The service needs at least 2 HD boxes on the account. A HR2x and at least 1 H2x or another HR2x. The system does not see the R22 as a HD box.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

RobertE said:


> Here's the "why" on this case.
> 
> The service needs at least 2 HD boxes on the account. A HR2x and at least 1 H2x or another HR2x. The system does not see the R22 as a HD box.


VERY GOOD TO KNOW for those with an R22.

Thanks for sharing Robert.


----------



## CoachGibbs

I just wasted an hour trying to get this working but the rep couldn't figure it out. Hopefully by next week they'll be a few more reps there that will know how to do it.


----------



## housemr

veryoldschool said:


> yes
> no there is no coax running to SAT #2 [unless it's a HR20-100]
> yes


So even though you will not have coax running to sat #2 you can still record two shows at once on the dvr and 6 total (3 boxes x 2 shows at once).

if so that is very nice as i had to run a second line to two locations when i upgraded to an hddvr in the past


----------



## veryoldschool

housemr said:


> So even though you will not have coax running to sat #2 you can still record two shows at once on the dvr and 6 total (3 boxes x 2 shows at once).
> 
> if so that is very nice as i had to run a second line to two locations when i upgraded to an hddvr in the past


When the DVR shifts to SWiM mode, the 2 tuners get connected internally.


----------



## dminches

RAD said:


> The HR10-250 is not SWiM comptible so it would have to use a legacy port on the SWiM, which as I said the installers are said not to use so it wouldn't have a sat signal. I guess you could always just say fine, don't hook it up and then once he leaves reconnect it, unless he has the HR10-250 removed from your account since it's not hooked up.


Are you saying that once you have DECA installed you can't have any legacy DVRs/TiVos? I have not heard that before.


----------



## syphix

Just wasted 35 minutes on the phone with "Bob" only to get disconnected when he tried conferencing us with his supervisor. He was dumbfounded on a way to enable the feature withOUT order the DECA/SWiM equipment upgrade.

I want that 35 minutes of my life back.


----------



## housemr

veryoldschool said:


> When the DVR shifts to SWiM mode, the 2 tuners get connected internally.


Well that is pretty awesome and has to make the installs much nicer and cleaner. I have coax line to every room in my house and just two lines where the hddvr are. That will allow a lot of flexibility if i switch the furniture in my living room.

So the second coax line now is basically useless then since i have an HR21-100


----------



## veryoldschool

dminches said:


> Are you saying that once you have DECA installed you can't have any legacy DVRs/TiVos? I have not heard that before.


DECA needs SWiM to function.
Receivers that aren't SWiM compatible would have to be run off a legacy switch. The SWiM LNB doesn't have this option.
The SWM8 has three, but aren't standard installs.


----------



## Scrib

Three transfers, on hold. No one seems to know what is up. Tried Doug's script, that only confused them. 

Ugh.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

housemr said:


> *Well that is pretty awesome and has to make the installs much nicer and cleaner. I have coax line to every room in my house and just two lines where the hddvr are. That will allow a lot of flexibility if i switch the furniture in my living room.*
> So the second coax line now is basically useless then.


That's pretty much the #1 benefit of SWiM.

DirecTV also benefits in simplifying installations and making them as reliable as possible.


----------



## syphix

Scrib said:


> No one seems to know what is up. Tried Doug's script, that only confused them.
> 
> Ugh.


+1. The guy I dealt with was a dolt.


----------



## hookemfins

This is what I got yesterday but to rope me into a 24 month commitment, they threw in the swapped receivers. I had explained to him that I only wanted to network my two existing HR 20's. I have 2 other older receivers that I don't need to be networked nor is there an HD TV in the rooms. I dread the callback to straighten this out.



Item Description Price Quantity Total
Whole-Home DVR Service 1 
DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swapped Free 1 Free
DIRECTV HD-DVR - Swapped Free 1 Free
Sales Order Credit ($49.00) 1 ($49.00)
Sales Order Credit ($49.00) 1 ($49.00)
Professional Installation $49.00 1 $49.00
DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR Upgrade w/Internet Connection Kit Free 1 Free
Tax $3.50
Order Total $53.50


----------



## Doug Brott

It seems (to me) that many CSRs are getting stuck on an order screen and trying to figure out what to order to make it work .. They'll never find it there, I can promise you this.

The MUST cancel out of any order screens back to what I think is the main account screen for you. There is a pull down that includes 'Add Services' .. The should NOT open that item on the pull down .. they should look further down the list on that pull down for 'Account Attributes' instead. Once there, they should find it based on my instruction.

It seems that there are some folks having trouble getting WHDS added even going down that route. My hypothesis on that is that it's folks that have bundled HD/DVR service (I think only Choice Xtra + HDDVR & the old premier had this) are having problems getting WHDS added. I've asked someone @ DIRECTV to investigate and hope to have a "yeah we need to fix that" or "no, that wasn't the problem" response pretty soon.


----------



## dminches

veryoldschool said:


> DECA needs SWiM to function.
> Receivers that aren't SWiM compatible would have to be run off a legacy switch. The SWiM LNB doesn't have this option.
> The SWM8 has three, but aren't standard installs.


It seems ridiculous that I would have to replace receivers that aren't even going to be part of MRV to get DECA. Why won't they just hook up the legacy receiver to one of the legacy ports? Isn't that why they are there?


----------



## texz71

On my 6th CSR. All of them, so far, have no idea about this feature yet. All of them tell me I must have an installer come out and replace my existing HR23's and SWM8, with a newer HR24 and SWM8 package. I have gone thru Doug's script with each one of them and they all say they have no access to see or change this MRV Flag! I'm ready for the padded room!

Ive told them over and over again that I am using MRV and they tell me that's impossible!


----------



## Doug Brott

If the replaced receivers are not SWiM compatible, then the installer won't hook them up anyway. The system probably inlcuded these automatically.

You may be able to refuse them when the installer arrives, though if you really don't want them. Just make sure you chat with the installer about any changes to the work order before he gets started.



hookemfins said:


> This is what I got yesterday but to rope me into a 24 month commitment, they threw in the swapped receivers. I had explained to him that I only wanted to network my two existing HR 20's. I have 2 other older receivers that I don't need to be networked nor is there an HD TV in the rooms. I dread the callback to straighten this out.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Description Price Quantity Total
> Whole-Home DVR Service 1
> DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swapped Free 1 Free
> DIRECTV HD-DVR - Swapped Free 1 Free
> Sales Order Credit ($49.00) 1 ($49.00)
> Sales Order Credit ($49.00) 1 ($49.00)
> Professional Installation $49.00 1 $49.00
> DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR Upgrade w/Internet Connection Kit Free 1 Free
> Tax $3.50
> Order Total $53.50


----------



## beer_geek

13 minutes for Rachel to make it happen. I started with Doug's script. The key for me was saying I was a beta tester. She took that to mean I already had the necessary equipment. When she asked me about it, I said, "Yes. It works fine for me now and I just need it activated." I told her where to look and she figured it out. No fights over the receiver that doesn't have the capability.

She apologized for taking so long and thanked me for being her guinea pig.


----------



## nn8l

I have the beta running failry well on my home network. There is some latency when I play a recording and also in trick play. Is DECA a noticable improvement over ethernet in these areas?


----------



## Scrib

This would be me... The guy is saying the system is trying to force me into DECA. I told hime about the account attributes, etc... And he said he is well versed on how the DB works, etc. He's still digging, but I think he's getting frustrated with my persistence. 



Doug Brott said:


> (I think only Choice Xtra + HDDVR...)


----------



## Doug Brott

dminches said:


> It seems ridiculous that I would have to replace receivers that aren't even going to be part of MRV to get DECA. Why won't they just hook up the legacy receiver to one of the legacy ports? Isn't that why they are there?


Likely DIRECTV taking the opportunity to get a customer (you in this case) fully integrated into SWiM technology .. Not sure if there is an easy way around it or not.


----------



## texz71

texz71 said:


> On my 6th CSR. All of them, so far, have no idea about this feature yet. All of them tell me I must have an installer come out and replace my existing HR23's and SWM8, with a newer HR24 and SWM8 package. I have gone thru Doug's script with each one of them and they all say they have no access to see or change this MRV Flag! I'm ready for the padded room!
> 
> Ive told them over and over again that I am using MRV and they tell me that's impossible!


I guess I will keep wasting DirecTV's money and calling back and just ask for someone who has done the Unsupported MRV process.


----------



## Rakul

I decided to take the plunge today and call before the weekend, about 25 minutes into the call and on hold with the third person right now. I talked to someone in tech support who seemed like she knew what needed to be done but that should could not do it. Hopefully the third time is a charm.

*UPDATE*: No such luck, still says I need DECA, I think I'll just try back Monday and hopefully the bugs are worked out. Good luck guys!


----------



## graymd74

Okay, I have read a good number of posts in this thread and I am a bit confused. I have a HR20-100 and an HR21-100 both hard wired. I am in the beta for MVR and have had zero issues. I called about the Whole Home DVR Service as I couldn't access it online "must call...." I spoke with a CSR for about 10 minutes including hold time and was told that I would roll over automatically. 

She did say that some people were getting errors, but I should be okay and to call if I got an error. My issue is, I have been reading where almost everyone who lists a HR20-100 is saying they needed to upgrade. I asked a few times and was told that I should be fine. Am I missing something? Should I call back to make sure?

Lastly, I went to check my receivers to see if anything changed and it still says Beta. Does that mean that my service wasn't started or that it will roll over with the NR? I planned to DL the new software tonight, but I guess I will wait for the NR at this point.

Can anyone help me understand?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Doug Brott said:


> It seems that there are some folks having trouble getting WHDS added even going down that route. My hypothesis on that is that it's folks that have bundled HD/DVR service (I think only Choice Xtra + HDDVR & the old premier had this) are having problems getting WHDS added. I've asked someone @ DIRECTV to investigate and hope to have a "yeah we need to fix that" or "no, that wasn't the problem" response pretty soon.


Thanks Doug.


----------



## Doug Brott

texz71 said:


> I guess I will keep wasting DirecTV's money and calling back and just ask for someone who has done the Unsupported MRV process.


I think 'unsupported' will be confusing .. Say that you want to get the whole home DVR service but that you are already using a beta version of the whole home DVR service and just need to get the service activated on your account so that you can continue using it.

The only time "unsupported" comes up is when they finally get to the MRV-Compatibility attribute which should be set to 'u' .. I don't think it even says unsupported, just 'u'.

The key is (1) getting them to modify the MRV-Compatibility flag to 'u' and then (2) enabling WHDS.


----------



## texz71

Doug Brott said:


> It seems (to me) that many CSRs are getting stuck on an order screen and trying to figure out what to order to make it work .. They'll never find it there, I can promise you this.
> 
> The MUST cancel out of any order screens back to what I think is the main account screen for you. There is a pull down that includes 'Add Services' .. The should NOT open that item on the pull down .. they should look further down the list on that pull down for 'Account Attributes' instead. Once there, they should find it based on my instruction.
> 
> It seems that there are some folks having trouble getting WHDS added even going down that route. My hypothesis on that is that it's folks that have bundled HD/DVR service (I think only Choice Xtra + HDDVR & the old premier had this) are having problems getting WHDS added. I've asked someone @ DIRECTV to investigate and hope to have a "yeah we need to fix that" or "no, that wasn't the problem" response pretty soon.


I sure hope this gets resolved. I can't get anywhere with them. They all tell I have to upgrade (which I dont...I have HR23's with SWM8 and MRV running just fine on my home network), no if and's or but's. They all think I am crazy when I try to walk them thru your script.


----------



## lugnutathome

When I converted to dual cascaded SWM8s my HR20-700s worked fine on the SWM module on the non power path side. They did not function on the power path side module. When I reported that here it was a "Twilight Zone" event. Perhaps this installer has hit the same issue in his past.. I am not using DECA obviously but...

Don "they should work but at least mine had lumps" Bolton



Doug Brott said:


> Woah! .. Call him up and tell him to pretend the HR20-700s are HR21-700s then. The HR20s are FINE! .. It's the H20s (<-- Non DVR) that need replacing


----------



## hookemfins

Doug Brott said:


> If the replaced receivers are not SWiM compatible, then the installer won't hook them up anyway. The system probably inlcuded these automatically.
> 
> You may be able to refuse them when the installer arrives, though if you really don't want them. Just make sure you chat with the installer about any changes to the work order before he gets started.


Thanks Doug, makes sense. One receiver is the HR 10-250 (won't be active all year long) and I still use the original receiver Sony sat b2 in the office.


----------



## Scrib

OK, so evidently they got my "attributes" added, but it's still showing online to call that I'm not supported. The CSR was still stating that the reason it won't work is because I need DECAs but my account is 100% activated. 

Don't know what to do from here.


----------



## Doug Brott

I think the CSR you spoke to misunderstood .. you MUST have 'whole home DVR service' on your account. You can check this online. It will either say it is 'active' or that you are 'not eligible' .. or in VERY RARE cases, it may say that it is 'inactive' but that you can click to order. In that last case, just click to order and you're done.

If it shows 'active' then the system just hasn't refreshed your receivers yet and all is good.

If it shows 'not eligible' then you need to go through the instruction I provided again. If you have Choice Xtra + HDDVR, then you may have issues as some have had. I'm trying to figure that one out right now.



graymd74 said:


> Okay, I have read a good number of posts in this thread and I am a bit confused. I have a HR20-100 and an HR21-100 both hard wired. I am in the beta for MVR and have had zero issues. I called about the Whole Home DVR Service as I couldn't access it online "must call...." I spoke with a CSR for about 10 minutes including hold time and was told that I would roll over automatically.
> 
> She did say that some people were getting errors, but I should be okay and to call if I got an error. My issue is, I have been reading where almost everyone who lists a HR20-100 is saying they needed to upgrade. I asked a few times and was told that I should be fine. Am I missing something? Should I call back to make sure?
> 
> Lastly, I went to check my receivers to see if anything changed and it still says Beta. Does that mean that my service wasn't started or that it will roll over with the NR? I planned to DL the new software tonight, but I guess I will wait for the NR at this point.
> 
> Can anyone help me understand?


----------



## housemr

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's pretty much the #1 benefit of SWiM.
> 
> DirecTV also benefits in simplifying installations and making them as reliable as possible.


Yeah, my parents have not wanted to switch to dtv because this didnt want to run more cabling. This might change their mind.

Also, from the first look pdf it looks as if you only have to connect to your local network/router/switch in one spot and that back feeds to all decas. Directv between this and the new satellite launch is bringing the wood to cable and dish right now.


----------



## texz71

Doug Brott said:


> I think 'unsupported' will be confusing .. Say that you want to get the whole home DVR service but that you are already using a beta version of the whole home DVR service and just need to get the service activated on your account so that you can continue using it.
> 
> The only time "unsupported" comes up is when they finally get to the MRV-Compatibility attribute which should be set to 'u' .. I don't think it even says unsupported, just 'u'.
> 
> The key is (1) getting them to modify the MRV-Compatibility flag to 'u' and then (2) enabling WHDS.


I've tried phrasing this stuff every which way. They still don't seem to understand. Each one of them had never done this service upgrade or even knew about it coming.:nono2:

When I do tell them I was part of the beta, they say it's not possible as it was only done in select markets and my market was not one of them.


----------



## Doug Brott

Scrib said:


> OK, so evidently they got my "attributes" added, but it's still showing online to call that I'm not supported. The CSR was still stating that the reason it won't work is because I need DECAs but my account is 100% activated.
> 
> Don't know what to do from here.


If the attribute got changed, log off of your DIRECTV account, then log back in and see if you can add WHDS .. If you can, just click on activate. If not, then the attribute may not have stuck.


----------



## Scrib

Doug Brott said:


> If the attribute got changed, log off of your DIRECTV account, then log back in and see if you can add WHDS .. If you can, just click on activate. If not, then the attribute may not have stuck.


I'm wondering if I am in the same boat as you with the old Choice Xtra and HDDVR....


----------



## DiSH Defector

HoTat2 said:


> Sign ...
> 
> Just got off the phone with a CSR. He'd heard about MRV, but not much else. Tried to see what the cost would be and any possible discounts for long time customers (subscriber since '95  ) for upgrading my system to MRV of six DVRs comprising 2 HR2Xs, 2 R15s, and 2 DirecTIVOs all fed through legacy multiswitches.
> 
> Best he could do was $99.00 + $49.95 equipment and install + $49 each for four SWM capable R16s minus only a $50.00 discount.
> 
> Total = $294.95 ... yeah right


Actually, the DECA upgrade would swap the R15's and DirecTivo's with R16's at no additional charge. Since it changes you to a SWM system, all non-SWM receivers are swapped for $0. Though you do have to agree to a new 2yr agrement. The ordering system does this automatically for the CSR.



HDJulie said:


> I just ordered ours. I'm going for the full SWM & DECA insall & have an H20 that will have to be replaced. The CSR knew what MRV is though it was obvious she was reading from a script. I will pay the $99 & $49 charges. She explained there would be a new 24 month commitment with the equipment swap. I then told her that I would like an HR24 for the H20. She said that she could not guarantee any particular box so I asked her to place notes on the account. I told her I was aware that I would have to pay an additional $199 for the HR24 if I got it, but according to her, any equipment changes are covered by the $99. Is that right -- even choosing to go to a DVR from a non-DVR?
> 
> Our install is this Sunday between 4 - 8 PM. I hope the guy comes early -- I don't want to miss Survivor.
> 
> Another question -- my brother has one HDDVR & 3 SDDVR's. Would they upgrade all 3 to HDDVR's for the $99 price?


When you order the DECA upgrade the $0 swaps are for non-SWM receivers. the H20 would get replaced with an H21/22/24. If you want any receiver replaced with an HDDVR, you MUST do the upgrade along with the DECA upgrade order. And again, no way to guarantee an HR24.

Your brother would have to upgrade at least one of his SDDVR's, either to an HDDVR ($199)or to an HD ($99). Upgrade prices for receivers are not part of the $99 DECA upgrade, only the SWM swaps.


----------



## Doug Brott

Scrib said:


> I'm wondering if I am in the same boat as you with the old Choice Xtra and HDDVR....


Maybe .. but in my case, I have Choice Xtra + HD and lifetime DVR service (I'm an old timer) .. What seems to be happening is that some (or all) folks with Choice Xtra + HDDVR do NOT have the 'HD' flag active on their account. As a result, WHDS can't be activated.

Again, this is just a theory I'm working with .. I don't know that for a fact yet.


----------



## Scrib

Doug Brott said:


> Maybe .. but in my case, I have Choice Xtra + HD and lifetime DVR service (I'm an old timer) .. What seems to be happening is that some (or all) folks with Choice Xtra + HDDVR do NOT have the 'HD' flag active on their account. As a result, WHDS can't be activated.
> 
> Again, this is just a theory I'm working with .. I don't know that for a fact yet.


Well, I have been thnking about if I want to upgrade programming. Maybe that's the fix?


----------



## texz71

I have this feeling that once the trial ends next week, that we will have virtually no leverage to say that the Beta MRV works fine on a home network and should do so with the paid version, without the need for DECA's and other equipment.


----------



## housemr

After the great help from some users understanding the entire install what should i ask me/be expected to pay for the upgrade.

I currently have 3 HR21-100 DVR boxes with a basic multiswitch (since i have to have two cables ran to each dvr)

I am assuming i will need an SWM-8 switch and some deca boxes (3?)

What type of price should i be looking at and should my install be covered since i have the protection plan?


----------



## Doug Brott

texz71 said:


> I have this feeling that once the trial ends next week, that we will have virtually no leverage to say that the Beta MRV works fine on a home network and should do so with the paid version, without the need for DECA's and other equipment.


I don't know how long this backdoor will remain open. I don't expect it to close anytime soon. As it is, DIRECTV is allowing DECAs to be sold via the retail channel. Those folks have to somehow get the 'MRV-Compatibility' flag turned on.


----------



## Doug Brott

housemr said:


> After the great help from some users understanding the entire install what should i ask me/be expected to pay for the upgrade.
> 
> I currently have 3 HR21-100 DVR boxes with a basic multiswitch (since i have to have two cables ran to each dvr)
> 
> I am assuming i will need an SWM-8 switch and some deca boxes (3?)
> 
> What type of price should i be looking at and should my install be covered since i have the protection plan?


$99 for equipment + $49 for install .. Some folks have gotten one or both of those fees waived, but I think that depends on you account status for the most part (how many freebies have you gotten recently, etc.) <-- This is a guess on my part


----------



## dminches

Doug Brott said:


> Likely DIRECTV taking the opportunity to get a customer (you in this case) fully integrated into SWiM technology .. Not sure if there is an easy way around it or not.


I can go along with the program. Just for clarification, does SWiM technology mean an LNB change or could it just mean adding a SWM8?


----------



## aztlan76

I'm so happy right now. I had two separate work orders for today, one for multiroom install and a hd dvr addition. The installer for the new HD DVR came first and I asked him for a HR24 and he had one in the truck. I see why you guys are drooling over this box. The 2nd installer for multiroom just got here and he is swapping my H20 for a H24. He said he had to go pick up a R22 to replace my R15. His english is not too good but I could have sworn he said he was going to go pick up a R22. This is the one time I wish I could speak Russian. 
I got all this for 150. I hope he comes back with a R22. 

Yep, he came back with a r22. I'm playing the lottery today.


----------



## paragon

Doug Brott said:


> Maybe .. but in my case, I have Choice Xtra + HD and lifetime DVR service (I'm an old timer) .. What seems to be happening is that some (or all) folks with Choice Xtra + HDDVR do NOT have the 'HD' flag active on their account. As a result, WHDS can't be activated.
> 
> Again, this is just a theory I'm working with .. I don't know that for a fact yet.


I have the old Choice Xtra + HD DVR and the HD flag is not active on my account (it asks me if I want to subscribe to HD on my account page, whereas DVR service says it is activated). My Whole Home DVR Service is ALSO active on my account page (after completing my DECA install this morning).


----------



## raott

$99 installed including swapping out my R15. For whatever reason, she did not have to swap the R22.

Pretty good price IMO.


----------



## texasmoose

Doug Brott said:


> Maybe .. but in my case, I have Choice Xtra + HD and lifetime DVR service (I'm an old timer) .. What seems to be happening is that some (or all) folks with Choice Xtra + HDDVR do NOT have the 'HD' flag active on their account. As a result, WHDS can't be activated.
> 
> Again, this is just a theory I'm working with .. I don't know that for a fact yet.


This is happening to me exactly. I already have *HD ACCESS* why does it still ask us to activate it?!?!?!?


----------



## RobertE

raott said:


> $99 installed including swapping out my R15. For whatever reason, she did not have to swap the R22.
> 
> Pretty good price IMO.


There is no reason to swap the R22 at all. It's SWiM compatible AND MRV (via deca or ethernet) compatible. Refer to the table here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2411710&postcount=1


----------



## raott

RobertE said:


> There is no reason to swap the R22 at all. It's SWiM compatible AND MRV (via deca or ethernet) compatible. Refer to the table here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2411710&postcount=1


I know. Doug posted yesterday that, for whatever reason, the system did not allow R22s.


----------



## rynorama

So would I have to replace most of my boxes just to get this DECA? It seems that SWM is needed but doesn't support the older boxes? This would cost me a fortune if I have to. Last fall when i upgraded to HD they would not let me upgrade to SWM or so I was told.

I have a slimline3 
Standard DIRECTV D10-300 
Standard DIRECTV D10-300 
Standard DIRECTV D10 
Standard DIRECTV D10 
Standard DIRECTV D10 
HD-DVR DIRECTV HR22-100
DVR PHILIPS DSR708
DVR DIRECTV R15-300
DVR DIRECTV R22-100


3 of the standard D10's are in a detached garage and Travel trailer on a separate dish and portable dish so i would assume they wouldn't factor in.


I suppose I wouldn't mind another HD box since I have a HDTV on the R15.

I am currently in the Beta


----------



## syphix

Try number two...let's see how it works THIS time...


----------



## RobertE

rynorama said:


> So would I have to replace most of my boxes just to get this DECA? It seems that SWM is needed but doesn't support the older boxes? This would cost me a fortune if I have to. Last fall when i upgraded to HD they would not let me upgrade to SWM or so I was told.
> 
> I have a slimline3
> Standard DIRECTV D10-300
> Standard DIRECTV D10-300
> Standard DIRECTV D10
> Standard DIRECTV D10
> Standard DIRECTV D10
> HD-DVR DIRECTV HR22-100
> DVR PHILIPS DSR708
> DVR DIRECTV R15-300
> DVR DIRECTV R22-100
> 
> 3 of the standard D10's are in a detached garage and Travel trailer on a separate dish and portable dish so i would assume they wouldn't factor in.
> 
> I suppose I wouldn't mind another HD box since I have a HDTV on the R15.
> 
> I am currently in the Beta


The supported upgrad would be perfect for you.

Your HR22 and R22 would stay. Your D10s would be replaced with D12s. All of them, unless you have specific ones on a RV account. The R15 and the DSR708 would both be swapped for a R16 or R22 depending on availablity. This would also get you a SWiM setup of some flavor.


----------



## paragon

texasmoose said:


> This is happening to me exactly. I already have *HD ACCESS* why does it still ask us to activate it?!?!?!?


My account is the exact same way, but I was able to get Whole Home DVR activated (after a DECA install this morning). That HD access thing doesn't stop it.


----------



## texasmoose

Here's another screen cap. Once my install goes through, scheduled for tomorrow afternoon, this will automatically update to an *"ACTIVE"* & the *"NOT ELIGIBLE"* will disappear. Right?


----------



## raott

RobertE said:


> There is no reason to swap the R22 at all. It's SWiM compatible AND MRV (via deca or ethernet) compatible. Refer to the table here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2411710&postcount=1


Robert, I looked at the table and it says the R16, although SWim compatible is not MRV compatible, is that correct?

If so, I wonder what will they swap my R15 with?


----------



## RobertE

raott said:


> Robert, I looked at the table and it says the R16, although SWim compatible is not MRV compatible, is that correct?
> 
> If so, I wonder what will they swap my R15 with?


Correct. While the R16 will work with a SWiM, it has no ethernet port for MRV.

It's a crapshoot for what you will get to replace the R15. It can be either the R16 or R22. Keep your fingers crossed for a R22.


----------



## joed32

rynorama said:


> So would I have to replace most of my boxes just to get this DECA? It seems that SWM is needed but doesn't support the older boxes? This would cost me a fortune if I have to. Last fall when i upgraded to HD they would not let me upgrade to SWM or so I was told.
> 
> I have a slimline3
> Standard DIRECTV D10-300
> Standard DIRECTV D10-300
> Standard DIRECTV D10
> Standard DIRECTV D10
> Standard DIRECTV D10
> HD-DVR DIRECTV HR22-100
> DVR PHILIPS DSR708
> DVR DIRECTV R15-300
> DVR DIRECTV R22-100
> 
> 3 of the standard D10's are in a detached garage and Travel trailer on a separate dish and portable dish so i would assume they wouldn't factor in.
> 
> I suppose I wouldn't mind another HD box since I have a HDTV on the R15.
> 
> I am currently in the Beta


If they need to be replaced they are doing it for free. (2 yr commitment) I have an HR20-100 that they said they will swap for an HR24 at no charge. I know the HR20 would work but their chart says it won't, they call it a legacy receiver. It's my favorite but I'll let it go for the new 24.


----------



## woollybully

I ordered the upgrade on the first try with a knowledgeable CSR. She could not schedule the installation (I live in Houston) so I supposedly will be contacted by the installer within 72 hours. Install includes SWiM/DECA upgrade from WB616. They are swapping three older DVRs. One DVR will be upgraded to HDDVR for $99 instead of $199. The other DVRs will be swapped for SWiM capable SD DVRs. They wanted to charge full price $99/199 to upgrade those two to HD/HDDVR. I would have done it but they won't guarantee H/R24s. I can get H/R24s from Solid Signal for the same price. Required new 2 year agreement. Total was $99 for SWiM/DECA, $99 for HDDVR upgrade a $20 handling fee and tax. No $49 truck roll charge (I have PP).

Since I already did a SWiM upgrade, I guess I'll pull it out the night before the tech shows up.

Overall a good deal for a "new" HDDVR, SWiM and DECA. Maybe I'll get lucky and the tech will have H/R24s!

Can't wait to see how much DECA helps with MRV trick play!!!


----------



## graymd74

graymd74 said:


> Okay, I have read a good number of posts in this thread and I am a bit confused. I have a HR20-100 and an HR21-100 both hard wired. I am in the beta for MVR and have had zero issues. I called about the Whole Home DVR Service as I couldn't access it online "must call...." I spoke with a CSR for about 10 minutes including hold time and was told that I would roll over automatically.
> 
> She did say that some people were getting errors, but I should be okay and to call if I got an error. My issue is, I have been reading where almost everyone who lists a HR20-100 is saying they needed to upgrade. I asked a few times and was told that I should be fine. Am I missing something? Should I call back to make sure?
> 
> Lastly, I went to check my receivers to see if anything changed and it still says Beta. Does that mean that my service wasn't started or that it will roll over with the NR? I planned to DL the new software tonight, but I guess I will wait for the NR at this point.
> 
> Can anyone help me understand?


Okay, so I called back to double check and sure enough the first CSR misunderstood. The second guy that I got was able to set me up and give me a $99 HR24 - but he waived the installation charge while also giving me a credit of $10 a month for 12 months. I was going to add a couple or receivers and he upgraded me to two HD Receivers for free as well. While I was at it I added Sunday Ticket which I get every year and sure enough he waived the Super Fan fee. I think I just won the D* lottery with this guy.

So now I am picking an install date for the HR24 and other receivers. Now my only question is, since I will be keeping my HR20-100 will I still be able to view shows from it when everything is hooked up and running?


----------



## RAD

Well, my installation of "Connected Home" for today is a bust. I have 12 tuners so need a SWiM16 for the install. Install tech doesn't have any, in fact he nor his supervisor haven't even seen one let alone have one in the office/warehouse. The other problem was that he didn't know I needed a SWiM16 since the DirecTV order system didn't show a SWiM16 as part of the installation, it didn't have any SWiM listed at all. 

The supervisor got the order corrected to get the SWiM16 on it but doesn't know when one will become available, he's thinking maybe 5/20, but will call me once he has one so a new install date/time can be scheduled. Not a all happy on how this has gone so far. 

What ticks me off is I'm trying to follow the rules/procedures, you want "Whole-Home" DVR you need connected home, not trying to get MRV enabled without it and they still screw it up.


----------



## GordonT

I have been trying to follow all the posts in this thread; so far I have made it to 10:50 this morning (Friday).

After reading about the difficulties and inconsistent results that many of you have experienced (even using the explicit and very good procedure that Doug went to the trouble to create), I now understand why Directv would rather not have to support all sorts of varying types of home networks to use the MRV feature. It's too bad they don't use the same philosphy when it comes to having varying levels of software available to their CSR's and/or varying levels of training of those CSR's. What other explanation can there be to explain how some people flew throught the process in just a few minutes while other people have been unsuccessful after numerous attempts?


----------



## MikeW

I'm into the first hour of my install. SWM16 is being installed right now and the HR24 is sitting in the truck. Guess I'm lucky.


----------



## paragon

texasmoose said:


> Here's another screen cap. Once my install goes through, scheduled for tomorrow afternoon, this will automatically update to an *"ACTIVE"* & the *"NOT ELIGIBLE"* will disappear. Right?


That's what happened for me.


----------



## David Ortiz

RAD said:


> Well, my installation of "Connected Home" for today is a bust. I have 12 tuners so need a SWiM16 for the install. Install tech doesn't have any, in fact he nor his supervisor haven't even seen one let alone have one in the office/warehouse. The other problem was that he didn't know I needed a SWiM16 since the DirecTV order system didn't show a SWiM16 as part of the installation, it didn't have any SWiM listed at all.
> 
> The supervisor got the order corrected to get the SWiM16 on it but doesn't know when one will become available, he's thinking maybe 5/20, but will call me once he has one so a new install date/time can be scheduled. Not a all happy on how this has gone so far.
> 
> What ticks me off is I'm trying to follow the rules/procedures, you want "Whole-Home" DVR you need connected home, not trying to get MRV enabled without it and they still screw it up.


That sucks. My installer had a SWiM-16 on his truck by sheer luck. It wasn't on the work order either. He spoke with his supervisor a couple of times and as they were discussing my 10 tuners, the supervisor said he would need to install a SWiM-16. Hope your next encounter is a good one.


----------



## Doug Brott

paragon said:


> My account is the exact same way, but I was able to get Whole Home DVR activated (after a DECA install this morning). That HD access thing doesn't stop it.


If you order the DECA upgrade, the system works differently (and correctly) .. It's the folks that are ordering WHDS for their home network that are having troubles.


----------



## rynorama

joed32 said:


> If they need to be replaced they are doing it for free. (2 yr commitment) I have an HR20-100 that they said they will swap for an HR24 at no charge. I know the HR20 would work but their chart says it won't, they call it a legacy receiver. It's my favorite but I'll let it go for the new 24.


So they would replace 4 of the ones I own with leases for no fee? I couldn't afford to do this if I have to pay for all new boxes.


----------



## RunnerFL

Just had my DECA install completed. Mine was actually a training mission for the installers in my area. I had 4 installers and 1 Supervisor here to do mine. I was told that my install was the first DECA install in my county, for what that's worth, and also the first install that required a SWiM16. They were here for a little over 2 hours but most of the work was getting the work order right and going over the install with other installers as they arrived. 

After surveying the situation the first thing the Supervisor did was to compliment me on my wiring and install of my dual SWiM8's. He said he's not sure any of his installers could have made it look better. Not a bad compliment. He then told me it was all for nothing since they were going to put in a SWiM16, to which I replied "no problem" and made sure they were aware that I purchased the SWiM8's on my own and that they needed to leave them.

It all went very smoothly. Now I'm just waiting for the "Beta" to go away and for my account online to say Whole Home DVR is enabled.


----------



## JosephB

I really wish DirecTV would get their act together on CSR training. I have an H23, H21, and an HR22 all connected to a SWiMLine 3 dish. I called and was told that $149 PLUS signing a new two year agreement is unavoidable, and that there was absolutely no way to avoid either the new agreement or the $149. She did seem knowledgeable about what was required (made sure to ask if I was using DirecTV on demand and noted to put a broadband DECA on the order). I would have balked but the 4 DECAs would have cost more than $149 at solid signal, plus I plan on getting an HR24 soon which would have reset my commitment anyway. Also, she wouldn't charge it to my bill. All three of these (waiving the install, waiving the 2 year agreement, and charging to the bill) are things that others have confirmed they have been able to get while ordering the DECA upgrade.


----------



## housemr

Can you specify at directv.com or call in an request the H24 or HR24 if you are getting an additional box or is it take what they send you?


----------



## veryoldschool

housemr said:


> Can you specify at directv.com or call in an request the H24 or HR24 if you are getting an additional box or is it take what they send you?


:lol: [sorry]

24s are being earmarked for DECA installs, but supply is such that this isn't 100%.


----------



## RobertE

housemr said:


> Can you specify at directv.com or call in an request the H24 or HR24 if you are getting an additional box or is it take what they send you?


No.


----------



## graymd74

Funny, I asked with my install and they said yes it would be an HR24 and noted it on the account. Not sure what will show up.


----------



## newlions

RunnerFL said:


> Just had my DECA install completed. Mine was actually a training mission for the installers in my area.


Did you happen to ask if they had any HR24's in the truck? I'm getting DECA next week and have one R15 DVR which they will replace with an R16 or higher. I am hoping they have some on the truck and I can get one for a reasonable upcharge.


----------



## fiendz666

njfoses said:


> It appears people in NJ are unable to have installations scheduled at this time for the upgrade. I was told somebody would contact me within 72 hrs and i saw another post from a member in NJ having the same issue. Has anybody from NJ received an install date and time?


I called yesterday and I have them coming to do the install tomorrow (5/15) between 8-12.

Currently, I have an HR22 and a SD receiver. I asked what they can give me as upgrades. They are giving me an additional HDDVR and an HD receiver to upgrade the SD box. They gave me those at no charge. But I was chaged the $99 for the equipment swaps and $49 for the installation.

Let's see how it goes tomorrow 

I will post an update after the install


----------



## RunnerFL

newlions said:


> Did you happen to ask if they had any HR24's in the truck? I'm getting DECA next week and have one R15 DVR which they will replace with an R16 or higher. I am hoping they have some on the truck and I can get one for a reasonable upcharge.


They don't carry spares that you can just buy if that's what you're asking. They only carry what your work order requires when it comes to receivers. All that they have on their truck is on work orders for installs/upgrades they will be doing thru the day, no spares.


----------



## jungle1

Just wanted to add another success story. Figured I didn't feel like hanging out on the phone all day, so I sent an email to customer service last night that said:

_Hi. I have my receivers connected via my home network (ethernet) and would like to enable Whole Home DVR Service (MRV). I do not need any new equipment.

I understand that in order to enable the service, I need to have a new account attribute added to my account. I've been told: "Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported"

Please set this flag on my account so that I can enable this service. Regards,_

Got a quick reply last night:

_"Thanks for writing. I see that you are one of our new customers and we would like to thank you for choosing DIRECTV.

I understand your concern in activating the MRV feature on your account. I just wanted to let you know that we received your email and I have forwarded it for special handling. A specialist will respond as soon as an agent is available (likely within 48 hours). For immediate assistance, please call us at 1-800-531-5000."_

Didn't do anything else and then got another reply today:

_Thanks for writing. I appreciate the opportunity to assist you. The Whole Home DVR Service has been activated for your account. This service is $3 per month. The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page._

Shows as active on my account page, and have a $1.50 due amount for the partial month. Haven't confirmed it works yet since I am not at home, but all appears to be in order. Total time needed was about 30 seconds to type the email.

FWIW, I have an HR20-100, R22, and (2) HR22s. Currently on the Total Choice + package, so I'm not on a current programming package.

UPDATE: Got home and all is working perfectly. Box with DECAs from SolidSignal was waiting at my door. Took about 5 minutes to hook up 3 DECAs and a BSF. So far, MRV seems pretty nice.


----------



## housemr

veryoldschool said:


> :lol: [sorry]
> 
> 24s are being earmarked for DECA installs, but supply is such that this isn't 100%.


Because i was thinking of adding a box when i did the swm & deca install and was hopping for a 24 for the living room. i can handle the slower speeds in the other rooms.


----------



## texz71

jungle1 said:


> Just wanted to add another success story. Figured I didn't feel like hanging out on the phone all day, so I sent an email to customer service last night that said:
> 
> _Hi. I have my receivers connected via my home network (ethernet) and would like to enable Whole Home DVR Service (MRV). I do not need any new equipment.
> 
> I understand that in order to enable the service, I need to have a new account attribute added to my account. I've been told: "Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported"
> 
> Please set this flag on my account so that I can enable this service. Regards,_
> 
> Got a reply today:
> 
> _Thanks for writing. I appreciate the opportunity to assist you. The Whole Home DVR Service has been activated for your account. This service is $3 per month. The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page._
> 
> Shows as active on my account page, and have a $1.50 due amount for the partial month. Haven't confirmed it works yet since I am not at home, but all appears to be in order. Total time needed was about 30 seconds to type the email.
> 
> FWIW, I have an HR20-100, R22, and (2) HR22s. Currently on the Total Choice + package, so I'm not on a current programming package.


I think Ill try this route!


----------



## DMRI2006

jungle1 said:


> Just wanted to add another success story. Figured I didn't feel like hanging out on the phone all day, so I sent an email to customer service last night...
> 
> Shows as active on my account page, and have a $1.50 due amount for the partial month. Haven't confirmed it works yet since I am not at home, but all appears to be in order. Total time needed was about 30 seconds to type the email


Yeah that's my more speed. Just sent an email off via the website and crossed my fingers. Hope you don't mind that I did a little cut 'n paste of your text. Why fiddle with something that worked!


----------



## Rakul

jungle1 said:


> Just wanted to add another success story. Figured I didn't feel like hanging out on the phone all day, so I sent an email to customer service last night that said:
> 
> _Hi. I have my receivers connected via my home network (ethernet) and would like to enable Whole Home DVR Service (MRV). I do not need any new equipment.
> 
> I understand that in order to enable the service, I need to have a new account attribute added to my account. I've been told: "Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported"
> 
> Please set this flag on my account so that I can enable this service. Regards,_
> 
> Got a reply today:
> 
> _Thanks for writing. I appreciate the opportunity to assist you. The Whole Home DVR Service has been activated for your account. This service is $3 per month. The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page._
> 
> Shows as active on my account page, and have a $1.50 due amount for the partial month. Haven't confirmed it works yet since I am not at home, but all appears to be in order. Total time needed was about 30 seconds to type the email.
> 
> FWIW, I have an HR20-100, R22, and (2) HR22s. Currently on the Total Choice + package, so I'm not on a current programming package.


Good for you! Last one I spoke with said they had to fix my SWiM flag first and then would send me DECA for free afterwards  I might try this route, just to get it done and over with.


----------



## adamson

No one cares but I am going to say whats on my mind here. This whole mess, and the he said she said, and I got this and that for free is total BS! As far as Im concerned this rollout is a complete failure and Directv your the loser on this. Yep I got money but I refuse to take on another year of price increases due to total stupidity on your part. This is becoming a total game for some people here on how they can scew the pooch. The cost stated for the DECA upgrade should have been upheld for anybody who wanted it. My head just cannot take anymore by reading this thread, it upsets me you bet. 

And Earl, Im glad you like to work for a company that likes to lose money. In no way am I insulting you or the moderators either. You all are outstanding people here and I know you care. Enough said and for the ethernet connected people who spent some time and money on your set up, we got screwed big time. Directv you are never prepared for anything, and you cannot even train your csr's properly and uniformly. It's really a shame.


----------



## Skyboss

*FINALLY!!!!* :lol:

10 calls....:nono2:


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Skyboss said:


> *FINALLY!!!!* :lol:
> 
> 10 calls....:nono2:


Congrats!!!


----------



## Rakul

Skyboss said:


> *FINALLY!!!!* :lol:
> 
> 10 calls....:nono2:


Gratz here's hoping it won't be 8 more for me


----------



## veryoldschool

upmichigan said:


> No one cares but I am going to say whats on my mind here.


While this is fine, it also doesn't help anyone here in this thread, which is what most of us are trying to do.


----------



## MartyS

Got mine taken care of today... third call.. 10 minutes. CSR & Supervisor were happy that I taught them something they didn't know. 

I did have to change the Choice+HDDVR and split it out. THat was causing all the problems. As soon as they did that it flagged immediately.


----------



## Skyboss

upmichigan said:


> No one cares but I am going to say whats on my mind here. This whole mess, and the he said she said, and I got this and that for free is total BS! As far as Im concerned this rollout is a complete failure and Directv your the loser on this. Yep I got money but I refuse to take on another year of price increases due to total stupidity on your part. This is becoming a total game for some people here on how they can scew the pooch. The cost stated for the DECA upgrade should have been upheld for anybody who wanted it. My head just cannot take anymore by reading this thread, it upsets me you bet.
> 
> And Earl, Im glad you like to work for a company that likes to lose money. In no way am I insulting you or the moderators either. You all are outstanding people here and I know you care. Enough said and for the ethernet connected people who spent some time and money on your set up, we got screwed big time. Directv you are never prepared for anything, and you cannot even train your csr's properly and uniformly. It's really a shame.


I agree with everything you're saying. I admit, I was on the fence up until about a week ago on switching. Then I did the math.... Cable, for what they offer, was a joke at the price. U-Verse was actually more by about $5 a month, even combined with my phone bill. The last 24 hours and this mess made me think again. I don't like the "lets make a deal" thing either. Its old and tired and after being a sub for 10+ years, you shouldn't have to beg or get the run around from a company. :nono2:


----------



## mongo

njfoses said:


> It appears people in NJ are unable to have installations scheduled at this time for the upgrade. I was told somebody would contact me within 72 hrs and i saw another post from a member in NJ having the same issue. Has anybody from NJ received an install date and time?


I called today (in NJ) and I was able to schedule an upgrade for Tuesday.

Of course, I am a Giants fan, so this may just be a punishment for Eagles fans.


----------



## texz71

upmichigan said:


> No one cares but I am going to say whats on my mind here. This whole mess, and the he said she said, and I got this and that for free is total BS! As far as Im concerned this rollout is a complete failure and Directv your the loser on this. Yep I got money but I refuse to take on another year of price increases due to total stupidity on your part. This is becoming a total game for some people here on how they can scew the pooch. The cost stated for the DECA upgrade should have been upheld for anybody who wanted it. My head just cannot take anymore by reading this thread, it upsets me you bet.
> 
> And Earl, Im glad you like to work for a company that likes to lose money. In no way am I insulting you or the moderators either. You all are outstanding people here and I know you care. Enough said and for the ethernet connected people who spent some time and money on your set up, we got screwed big time. Directv you are never prepared for anything, and you cannot even train your csr's properly and uniformly. It's really a shame.


I'll have to agree with you on much of this! I can't imagine how much money is being wasted in lack of training and preparation for rolling this out. Either make this semi-bullet proof in the Customer Service application prior to rolling it out, or don't do it..or just don't allow the DIY approach for the home network use to begin with. In the end, we the customers will be the losers (from our pocket books).


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Is it me or has DirecTV forgot to make a huge advertising deal out of this? I can't think of one commercial on tv.

My only thought is to get through the inital surge of folks who already know about it and then start the media blitz. (when supplies get replenished.)


----------



## RobertE

scottandregan said:


> Is it me or has DirecTV forgot to make a huge advertising deal out of this? I can't think of one commercial on tv.
> 
> My only thought is to get through the inital surge of folks who already know about it and then start the media blitz. (when supplies get replenished.)


Give it a little time. DECAs, BSFs and SWiMs of all flavors are still in short supply. Whoever is in charge of the supply chain is asleep at the wheel.


----------



## jpitlick

scottandregan said:


> Is it me or has DirecTV forgot to make a huge advertising deal out of this? I can't think of one commercial on tv.
> 
> My only thought is to get through the inital surge of folks who already know about it and then start the media blitz. (when supplies get replenished.)


I actually saw a commercial yesterday or the day before. I don't remember what show I was watching. I do agree that there could be more publicity since D* was kind of late to the whole home DVR show.


----------



## twaller

Just got off the phone with a great CSR named Virginia. Took me all of 10 minutes to get MRV activated using my home network. It was the first time she had done it, but it was no sweat.


----------



## ronkuba

Had appointment today to setup Whole Home DVR. Tech was to be here between 8am and noon. Got a call at 8:30 from directv that they would be here in about 1 hour 15 min. Okay waited till around 11am still no tech. Cal Directv and ask what was up. She said she would have someone call. Got a call about 11:30 said they were 15min away. Noon rolls around still no tech. Got a call from Directv ask if the tech was there. Told her no still waiting. 15min later get a call from a tech saying he would be her in about 20min. 40min later he finally showed up. So he tells me that he has never don this before and he will be here all day. He then tells me that my two HR20-700 aren't compatible. Told him I was sure they were. Said he would have to swap out these two for a HR21:nono: Convinced him to just try it. So he did and it didn't work. I looked it over and noticed he had the DECA connected to line two. Told him it needs to be on line one. Apparently it is different on the hr20. One and 2 are swapped. It worked and now everything is up and running.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

scottandregan said:


> Is it me or has DirecTV forgot to make a huge advertising deal out of this? I can't think of one commercial on tv.
> 
> My only thought is to get through the inital surge of folks who already know about it and then start the media blitz. (when supplies get replenished.)


I think we're still in the "soft open" phase. Let them figure out the problems before they roll the ad blitz.


----------



## ycebar

I called D yesterday and scheduled an appointment for monday the 17th but according to the D website no installation has been scheduled. Should i call D and ask about it or is the website usually wrong


----------



## jpitlick

ronkuba said:


> Had appointment today to setup Whole Home DVR. Tech was to be here between 8am and noon. Got a call at 8:30 from directv that they would be here in about 1 hour 15 min. Okay waited till around 11am still no tech. Cal Directv and ask what was up. She said she would have someone call. Got a call about 11:30 said they were 15min away. Noon rolls around still no tech. Got a call from Directv ask if the tech was there. Told her no still waiting. 15min later get a call from a tech saying he would be her in about 20min. 40min later he finally showed up. So he tells me that he has never don this before and he will be here all day. He then tells me that my two HR20-700 aren't compatible. Told him I was sure they were. Said he would have to swap out these two for a HR21:nono: Convinced him to just try it. So he did and it didn't work. I looked it over and noticed he had the DECA connected to line two. Told him it needs to be on line one. Apparently it is different on the hr20. One and 2 are swapped. It worked and now everything is up and running.


Sounds like the tech though your HR20-700 was an HR20-100 which has a slightly different connection scheme for the DECA adapter.


----------



## njfoses

mongo said:


> I called today (in NJ) and I was able to schedule an upgrade for Tuesday.
> 
> Of course, I am a Giants fan, so this may just be a punishment for Eagles fans.


Ok thats good to hear except for being a giants fan. Must just be booked up in my area.


----------



## raott

ycebar said:


> I called D yesterday and scheduled an appointment for monday the 17th but according to the D website no installation has been scheduled. Should i call D and ask about it or is the website usually wrong


I'd call. My appointment was posted instantly.


----------



## Scrib

MartyS said:


> Got mine taken care of today... third call.. 10 minutes. CSR & Supervisor were happy that I taught them something they didn't know.
> 
> I did have to change the Choice+HDDVR and split it out. THat was causing all the problems. As soon as they did that it flagged immediately.


Can you explain what you had to do to split the Choice+HDDVR? I think that's my issue too.


----------



## veryoldschool

Recap of the last 24 hours:

Has this whole thing turned out to be a smooth transition?
no.

Has the main problem been with activating an unsupported service with a new system geared for a supported service? 
seems that way.

How many CSRs does DirecTV have for their 18 million customers? 
I don't know.

This service has only been in 4 test markets for a month or two and this has been the first/second day of a national rollout.

Is everyone up to speed on the supported upgrade? 
not yet.

Have we seen improvements since this started?
Sure looks that way.

Do all the installer have everything they need from stock to training for this?
Doesn't look that way.

Didn't the Iphone have problems when it was first released?

Could all of this have been prepared for better?
Sure and maybe it would be Aug for the first sign of the service too.

I don't think this makes me a "Fanboy", but more just a realist as to how these things happen.


----------



## MurrayW

ycebar said:


> I called D yesterday and scheduled an appointment for monday the 17th but according to the D website no installation has been scheduled. Should i call D and ask about it or is the website usually wrong


I had the same thing on my account. I had a noon to 4 PM Saturday install scheduled through the phone yesterday when I placed my order. Today the website showed my order number and details but listed it as unscheduled. I clicked on the schedule button and my only option for tomorrow was 8 am to noon. I chose that option and the system still showed me as scheduled. I called and the CSR said there were now 2 installs scheduled (8 to noon and noon to 4). She canceled the early one and said the other one is still in the system. Keeping my fingers crossed that someone shows up between noon and 4 tomorrow.


----------



## jsmuga

ycebar said:


> I called D yesterday and scheduled an appointment for monday the 17th but according to the D website no installation has been scheduled. Should i call D and ask about it or is the website usually wrong


Same here but when I called CSR confirmed apt. Hope they show up tomorrow between 12/4 pm


----------



## dminches

twaller said:


> Just got off the phone with a great CSR named Virginia. Took me all of 10 minutes to get MRV activated using my home network. It was the first time she had done it, but it was no sweat.


Does it work? Have you checked it? Can you see activated DVRs on the multi-room screen?


----------



## ycebar

jsmartin99 said:


> Same here but when I called CSR confirmed apt. Hope they show up tomorrow between 12/4 pm


Just called and the CSR was real nice and confirmed my monday appointment hoping someone shows up here too


----------



## Homebrew101

DiSH Defector said:


> *Actually, the DECA upgrade would swap the R15's and DirecTivo's with R16's at no additional charge*. Since it changes you to a SWM system, all non-SWM receivers are swapped for $0. Though you do have to agree to a new 2yr agrement. The ordering system does this automatically for the CSR.
> 
> *When you order the DECA upgrade the $0 swaps are for non-SWM receivers. the H20 would get replaced with an H21/22/24. If you want any receiver replaced with an HDDVR, you MUST do the upgrade along with the DECA upgrade order.* And again, no way to guarantee an HR24.
> 
> Your brother would have to upgrade at least one of his SDDVR's, either to an HDDVR ($199)or to an HD ($99). Upgrade prices for receivers are not part of the $99 DECA upgrade, only the SWM swaps.


I have a H20-100 and a HR22, I know I need the H20 swapped out in order to have MRV but yesterday when I 1st called they told me that would be $99 to upgrade the box.
I didn't pull the trigger (mainly because I'm not sure I have room for an HD box and an AM-21) but are you posting that the swap of the H20 for say a H23/24 should be no charge?


----------



## dminches

I called back and got another very nice CSR. He resent the authorization codes. Something went through since "beta" no longer shows up on the multi-room screen. However, no DVRs are authorized. And now my DVRs cannot see the internet.

I'll just wait this out until they get their act in gear. It isn't very good form to roll something out without testing it well enough. I don't really care right now and the CSRs have been great. "Measure twice, cut once."


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

MurrayW said:


> I had the same thing on my account. I had a noon to 4 PM Saturday install scheduled through the phone yesterday when I placed my order. Today the website showed my order number and details but listed it as unscheduled. I clicked on the schedule button and my only option for tomorrow was 8 am to noon. I chose that option and the system still showed me as scheduled. I called and the CSR said there were now 2 installs scheduled (8 to noon and noon to 4). She canceled the early one and said the other one is still in the system. Keeping my fingers crossed that someone shows up between noon and 4 tomorrow.


Sorry to burst your bubble, but *I'm* scheduled between 12 and 4 tomorrow... Maybe if you're lucky I'll put him on a plane to your place about 8pm! :lol: The website also shows me as unscheduled, but I got an automated phone call confirming the date and time, so I'm not worried. If I recall, the same thing happened when I ordered my service initially in December 2008.


----------



## veryoldschool

Homebrew101 said:


> I have a H20-100 and a HR22, I know I need the H20 swapped out in order to have MRV but yesterday when I 1st called they told me that would be $99 to upgrade the box.
> I didn't pull the trigger (mainly because I'm not sure I have room for an HD box and an AM-21) but are you posting that *the swap of the H20 for say a H23/24 should be no charge*?


This along with and non SWiM compatible receivers is part of the DECA/MRV upgrade price.
Changing SD to HD, or non DVR to DVR is not part of the package price.
the receiver swaps do trigger a programing commitment.


----------



## bananfish

Now that MRV is national, I'm trying to figure out the best and most economical way to replace my slow HR21 with the zippy HR24 - I also have an HR10-250 in the BR. My questions are in bold.

It seems my two options are:

(1) Buy an HR24 from SolidSignal (or elsewhere) for about $199, and swap it in for the HR21 (I imagine a call to D* to activate it and reflect it on my account will be necessary.) No upgrade to MRV necessary. *Q1: Is there any technical reason I can't do this, or any reason D* would balk? Q2: Might D* actually subsidize this purchase if I call them, assuming I'm eligible for credits?*

(2) Order MRV (or I guess "Whole Home DVR Service") with a new DVR and cross my fingers hoping they provide the HR24 (I have reason to believe I'm eligible for a *bunch* of credits and wouldn't be surprised if I could get the whole shebang for (significantly?)less than $199, including the new DVR and the MRV equipment and install). * Q3: Is there any way to guarantee D* will provide an HR24 with an MRV upgrade?*

I can see two possible ways my system might be configured if I get an MRV upgrade:

(A) HR24 in LR, and current HR21 moved to BR to replace the HR10-250.
Would still require $5/month DVR fee for the HR21, and would involve losing my beloved HR10-250 in the BR.
*Q4: How does the amount of recording space on the stock HR10-250 compare with the amount on the stock HR24, in terms of hours of programming?*
*Q5: Is there any way to watch programs archived on the HR10-250 (I have all 6 Star Wars movies on there in HD) without keeping it on the account and paying $5/month?*

(B) HR24 in LR, and new non-DVR box in BR (an H24? Hxx?).
Would eliminate the $5/month DVR fee, so would actually reduce my monthly bill by $2 ($3 MRV fee - $5 DVR fee).
*Q6: Would D* try to charge me to swap out a DVR (the HR10-250) for a non-DVR box (an Hxx)?*

Thanks for any answers or guidance (or any other ideas you might have).


----------



## MurrayW

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but *I'm* scheduled between 12 and 4 tomorrow... Maybe if you're lucky I'll put him on a plane to your place about 8pm! :lol: The website also shows me as unscheduled, but I got an automated phone call confirming the date and time, so I'm not worried. If I recall, the same thing happened when I ordered my service initially in December 2008.


Yeah, but I am 2 hours ahead of you so he will be coming to my house first!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

bananfish said:


> *Q1: Is there any technical reason I can't do this, or any reason D* would balk? Q2: Might D* actually subsidize this purchase if I call them, assuming I'm eligible for credits?*


No, and No.



bananfish said:


> * Q3: Is there any way to guarantee D* will provide an HR24 with an MRV upgrade?*


Sadly, No.



bananfish said:


> *Q4: How does the amount of recording space on the stock HR10-250 compare with the amount on the stock HR24, in terms of hours of programming?*


HR10: "Up To" 30hrs HD / 200hrs SD.
HR24: "Up To" 100hrs HD / 400hrs SD.



bananfish said:


> *Q5: Is there any way to watch programs archived on the HR10-250 (I have all 6 Star Wars movies on there in HD) without keeping it on the account and paying $5/month?*


No.



bananfish said:


> *Q6: Would D* try to charge me to swap out a DVR (the HR10-250) for a non-DVR box (an Hxx)?*


Yes.

(sidenote... Post 500! Yay for me!):balloons:


----------



## john18

Just an addendum to what had been an eventual success yesterday.

Yesterday I went through the process Doug Brott had outlined and I was the one who was provided and then provided to the forum the DORIS database info. Anyway the even though the online status changed to subscribed, the HR20-100 and the HR22-100 still showed the old beta options. They didn't update at all yesterday, despite even doing a RBR.

Today I called and the tech was telling me the same stuff, that I needed DECA, SWiM, etc. I said no, but that I suspect that at the end of the changes last night I suspect the CSR forgot to push the changes to my units. The tech didn't believe me and I implored her to humor me and push the changes to the boxes. BINGO. Beta status went away, bith DVR's showed the other and I could watch cross-content just fine. The tech was speechless, which was fine because we were done anyway.

The lesson here is that once your "unsupported" status is changed and they do indeed get you subscribed, make sure that they push the changes to your boxes.


----------



## SFNSXguy

twaller said:


> Just got off the phone with a great CSR named Virginia. Took me all of 10 minutes to get MRV activated using my home network. It was the first time she had done it, but it was no sweat.


+1 (except it probably wasn't Virginia).


----------



## MikeW

Is there any configuration needed to enable the ethernet port on the HR24? When I plugged in the network cable, the light on the switch did not come on.


----------



## Doug Brott

scottandregan said:


> Is it me or has DirecTV forgot to make a huge advertising deal out of this? I can't think of one commercial on tv.
> 
> My only thought is to get through the inital surge of folks who already know about it and then start the media blitz. (when supplies get replenished.)


Yup .. and clearly with as much trouble as us enthusiasts are having .. can you imagine if J6P were calling in at this rate? Things will work out


----------



## dwcolvin

upmichigan said:


> Enough said and for the ethernet connected people who spent some time and money on your set up, we got screwed big time.


I don't think we 'got screwed' at all. While I admit the process to get activated could be improved :lol:, it _can_ be done, at only the $3/month charge. I don't really have a problem if MRV requires a current package, either.

So, for those of us who invested in improved wired Ethernet networks to use MRV, that investment has paid off.

p.s. Thanks to the mods, D* employees on the board, CSRs, Techs, etc. for their patience and efforts.


----------



## mightyb

Call number 2. ( I have hr20 and Hr22 hd dvr's) She came back and said I had to upgrade one to a HR24 for $99 and the $49


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Even though the Whole Home DVR Service does not shoe up on my Recent Activity, it is suppose to be activated.

The HR system mutiroom menu have not changed from saying Beta either.


----------



## APorter

I had my installation today. Everything went well up until the installer checked the status of the mulit-room and although it's authorized, it can't find the network DVR's. I have two HR20-100 and they are working correctly except for the fact it can't find the network. Installer is coming back tomorrow with his supervisor as he couldn't through to Directv tech support.


----------



## David Ortiz

MikeW said:


> Is there any configuration needed to enable the ethernet port on the HR24? When I plugged in the network cable, the light on the switch did not come on.


If you are using MRV with DECA, the ethernet port on the HR24 is disabled.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

MikeW said:


> Is there any configuration needed to enable the ethernet port on the HR24? When I plugged in the network cable, the light on the switch did not come on.


The ethernet prot is not activated by default. It wants to use the coax ethernet connection.


----------



## bananfish

dirtyblueshirt said:


> No, and No.
> 
> Sadly, No.
> 
> HR10: "Up To" 30hrs HD / 200hrs SD.
> HR24: "Up To" 100hrs HD / 400hrs SD.
> 
> No.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> (sidenote... Post 500! Yay for me!):balloons:


Thanks for the fast response, dirtyblueshirt. I'm not crazy about some of the answers, but that's not your fault! (And they're pretty much what I figured anyway).


----------



## dcandmc

Quote:
Originally Posted by bananfish 
"Q5: Is there any way to watch programs archived on the HR10-250 (I have all 6 Star Wars movies on there in HD) without keeping it on the account and paying $5/month? "

Quote:
Originally Posted by dirtyblueshirt
"No."


This is bad gouge. There is indeed an easy way to watch recorded shows on an HR10-250 that has been unsubscribed. If I remember correctly, you just have to clear the "searching for satellite" message and then access the now playing list.


----------



## MikeW

Spanky_Partain said:


> The ethernet prot is not activated by default. It wants to use the coax ethernet connection.


How do I get the home network connected to the system ?


----------



## RAD

MikeW said:


> How do I get the home network connected to the system ?


Use a DECA Broadband adapter (or regular DECA) with a power inserted that connects to your ethernet network.


----------



## longrider

I can report a different but good experience. Called in, started on the script saying I am participating in the beta but only got that far. Held for a few minutes, she came back and asked if everything was already installed and working, I said yes but did not go into detail. Held a few more minutes and she came back and said I was set up. Logged into my account and everything looks good, I will check when I get home.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

I remember a couple of guys doing this, I never enabled the Ethernet port on my HR24-500. I am pretty sure you need to go into the network setup screen with the cable connected in the Ethernet port and do the setup then. Perhaps someone who did it will jump in and be more specific.


----------



## gary900

jungle1 said:


> Just wanted to add another success story. Figured I didn't feel like hanging out on the phone all day, so I sent an email to customer service last night that said:
> 
> _Hi. I have my receivers connected via my home network (ethernet) and would like to enable Whole Home DVR Service (MRV). I do not need any new equipment.
> 
> I understand that in order to enable the service, I need to have a new account attribute added to my account. I've been told: "Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported"
> 
> Please set this flag on my account so that I can enable this service. Regards,_
> 
> Got a reply today:
> 
> _Thanks for writing. I appreciate the opportunity to assist you. The Whole Home DVR Service has been activated for your account. This service is $3 per month. The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page._
> 
> Shows as active on my account page, and have a $1.50 due amount for the partial month. Haven't confirmed it works yet since I am not at home, but all appears to be in order. Total time needed was about 30 seconds to type the email.
> 
> FWIW, I have an HR20-100, R22, and (2) HR22s. Currently on the Total Choice + package, so I'm not on a current programming package.


I tried the email route as you did, using the same wording as you and got this reply:

"Thanks for writing. I see that you are one of our new customers and we would like to thank you for choosing DIRECTV.

I understand your concern in activating the MRV feature on your account. I just wanted to let you know that we received your email and I have forwarded it for special handling. A specialist will respond as soon as an agent is available (likely within 48 hours). For immediate assistance, please call us at 1-800-531-5000."

Did you also get this intermediate reply before getting the confirmation of success email that you just posted?


----------



## mightyb

ACTUALLY....i spoke too soon! I then explained to her Doug's script and she was like, "WOW, I found it". Nice Girl (Kelsea) in CO who is in her 2nd week of employment.  We also had to change my choice-extra w/HD to the new package with the HD add on (for a $1 more), but it worked!

She was excited to go and tell her supervisor and the rest of the 14 new CSR's!  brownie points for the new girl!!!


----------



## RAD

Spanky_Partain said:


> I remember a couple of guys doing this, I never enabled the Ethernet port on my HR24-500. I am pretty sure you need to go into the network setup screen with the cable connected in the Ethernet port and do the setup then. Perhaps someone who did it will jump in and be more specific.


When I tried it there was no setting to specify which to use, connected ethernet and boot and the box uses ethernet, if not ethernet cable connected when you boot then it's using coax/DECA.


----------



## MikeW

Can I use SAT 2 to power the DECA?


----------



## AMike

jungle1 said:


> Just wanted to add another success story. Figured I didn't feel like hanging out on the phone all day, so I sent an email to customer service last night that said:
> 
> _Hi. I have my receivers connected via my home network (ethernet) and would like to enable Whole Home DVR Service (MRV). I do not need any new equipment.
> 
> I understand that in order to enable the service, I need to have a new account attribute added to my account. I've been told: "Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported"
> 
> Please set this flag on my account so that I can enable this service. Regards,_
> 
> Got a reply today:
> 
> _Thanks for writing. I appreciate the opportunity to assist you. The Whole Home DVR Service has been activated for your account. This service is $3 per month. The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page._
> 
> Shows as active on my account page, and have a $1.50 due amount for the partial month. Haven't confirmed it works yet since I am not at home, but all appears to be in order. Total time needed was about 30 seconds to type the email.
> 
> FWIW, I have an HR20-100, R22, and (2) HR22s. Currently on the Total Choice + package, so I'm not on a current programming package.


Thanks for this info. I actually gave this a try about an hour ago. This is the response I received:



> Thanks for writing. I see that you have been a loyal DIRECTV customer for many years and we appreciate your continued loyalty.
> 
> I understand your concern about DIRECTV Multi-Room DVR Service (MRV). I just wanted to let you know that we received your email and I have forwarded it for special handling. A specialist will respond as soon as an agent is available (likely within 48 hours). For immediate assistance, please call us at 1-800-531-5000.
> 
> Thanks again for writing. We appreciate your patience and understanding.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Christine N.-100129258


I am really frustrated over this entire situation and have lost my patience. I have made 3 calls over the past 24 hours and have had no luck. I have invested quite a bit in my home network and really do not want to pay any more. I don't think my request is unreasonable, but I am getting the impression that it is. This whole process has frustrated to me point where I am _*almost*_ considering dropping DirecTV and switching to Comcast.


----------



## Doug Brott

MikeW said:


> How do I get the home network connected to the system ?


After the Ethernet cable is plugged in you have to restart the receiver .. The 24 systems first look for Ethernet and if active, disables DECA. If no Ethernet then Ethernet is disabled and DECA used exclusively. Only way to get to Ethernet once you've booted without Ethernet is to plug the Ethernet cable in and restart.


----------



## MikeW

Thanks guys. Restarted the DVR and now the ethernet port is active. Installer now understands the need for one more DECA to get broadband into the system. He's off to another job and will bring it by after his next job is complete.


----------



## Hdhead

The way I look at it we are the first adapters, the enthusiasts, may I call this a continuation of the beta testing for CSR's. We are the people who help D* make it the great company that it is. Sure it is a hassle for some but we are getting the latest technology very early in the game and sometimes there is a small price to be had for the latest and greatest. Those that are all flustered and bothered should just step back and a wait a week or two and let us who are willing do the grunt work for you. It will all be smoothed out in a week or two. Hope I don't piss too many of you off with these comments.


----------



## David Ortiz

MikeW said:


> How do I get the home network connected to the system ?





MikeW said:


> Can I use SAT 2 to power the DECA?





Doug Brott said:


> After the Ethernet cable is plugged in you have to restart the receiver .. The 24 systems first look for Ethernet and if active, disables DECA. If no Ethernet then Ethernet is disabled and DECA used exclusively. Only way to get to Ethernet once you've booted without Ethernet is to plug the Ethernet cable in and restart.


Is this a Whole Home DVR installation that is happening today? You mentioned the SWiM-16. The installer should have DECAs for all of your MRV compatible receivers (not the H24 or HR24 they don't need the adapter) and there should be one extra DECA for your broadband connection. There should be a power supply provided for this extra DECA. It's possible that the broadband connection was not on your work order as MRV will work without an internet connection.

So the HR24 doesn't need a DECA box. I don't think you can power the broadband DECA with a sat-2 connection.


----------



## RAD

MikeW said:


> Thanks guys. Restarted the DVR and now the ethernet port is active. Installer now understands the need for one more DECA to get broadband into the system. He's off to another job and will bring it by after his next job is complete.


He'll also need a power inserted for that DECA since it's not connected to a receiver for power.


----------



## MikeW

David Ortiz said:


> It's possible that the broadband connection was not on your work order as MRV will work without an internet connection.
> 
> So the HR24 doesn't need a DECA box. I don't think you can power the broadband DECA with a sat-2 connection.


You're right. Broadband wasn't specified on the work order. On Demand was on the work order, so in a round-about way, the tech is going to get the last piece needed to get me done. I wasn't clear on how all of the pieces fit together but now I am.

Thanks.


----------



## MikeW

RAD said:


> He'll also need a power inserted for that DECA since it's not connected to a receiver for power.


He has the DECA, just no power for it. The install company is going to take one to him at his next install so he can come back after he gets that job done.


----------



## dwcolvin

Hdhead said:


> The way I look at it we are the first adapters, the enthusiasts, may I call this a continuation of the beta testing for CSR's. We are the people who help D* make it the great company that it is. Sure it is a hassle for some but we are getting the latest technology very early in the game and sometimes there is a small price to be had for the latest and greatest. Those that are all flustered and bothered should just step back and a wait a week or two and let us who are willing do the grunt work for you. It will all be smoothed out in a week or two. Hope I don't piss too many of you off with these comments.


*We are the bleeding edge.*

Do y'all realize how progressive it is to provide essentially open Alpha (i.e., CE) and Beta level firmware for customers to exercise?

Yes, CSRs should have been more informed on (vanilla) MRV, and it would have been nice if the home network crowd were considered (the easy way to do this would have been to have the Beta end in a month, not a week). Hindsight is 20-20. In the end, we got the function we wanted, at a reasonable price.


----------



## ronkuba

Had the install today. Just checked my account and it still say call to activate Whole Home DVR not eligible.. Doesn't show up on my account. The dvr's still say beta.


----------



## pdxguy

bananfish said:


> Q2: Might D* actually subsidize this purchase if I call them, assuming I'm eligible for credits?[/B]


Actually, you may be able to get a subsidy. They offered me $50 in a bill credit if I purchase a HR24 at a retail location.


----------



## Doug Brott

ronkuba said:


> Had the install today. Just checked my account and it still say call to activate Whole Home DVR not eligible.. Doesn't show up on my account. The dvr's still say beta.


Call DIRECTV and tell them that .. The flag should have been enabled if a tech came out to do the install.


----------



## ronkuba

Doug Brott said:


> Call DIRECTV and tell them that .. The flag should have been enabled if a tech came out to do the install.


Will do.


----------



## njblackberry

Just called and ordered the DECA kit. I decided that my combination of Ethernet and Powerline Ethernet wasn't as good as the DECA. Web site said I wasn't eligible because of an ancient TIVO still on the account (soon to be a nice new HD Receiver).

CSR Alisha could not have been more helpful or knowledgable. Took about 10 minutes, she explained everything and scheduled an appointment for Monday.


----------



## kcgriffin70

Just got done with my DECA install. The installers in the Phoenix area had very little training (just a presentation) and are teaming up on the installs today to learn things. One mistake they made is they left my two HR21 DVRs plugged into my home network and attached the ethernet from the DECA to the 2nd ethernet port on the HR21s. They were both very nice and polite and thanked me for my patience.

Now I will need to play with it and see how it responds compared to my thrown together home network!


----------



## knoxbh

Have the following equipment:

3 - 20-700 HD DVRs with 2 cables into each one
1 - 23-700 HD DVR with 2 cables
1 - 22-100 HD DVR with 1 cable

As far as I know, I have a Slimline dish with a 5 lnb.

What will I need to have the MRV system installed?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## digibob

Just called and talk to James. I was his first beta tester so I talked him through Doug's steps and got it set-up. He was very appreciative for the info. Thanks Doug!


----------



## afulkerson

Tech just left here after a lot of trouble. My H20-100 was replaced with a h24-100. I said I needed and am21 for ota channels that DirecTv does not provide. I called tech support and they agreed that I needed a am21. But after trying for 20 mins she stated that they could not have two workorders open at the same time.

Tech went to my HR20-700 and it could not find the sat. It was unable to find the sat. He then went up stairs and tried my HR20-100 and it found the sat but did not find any dvr's that were networked. He then tried my HR21-100 and it found the sat but not other dvr's were networked.

We the took the HR20-100 downstairs and put it in place of the HR20-700 to see if it was cabling or dvr. The HR20-100 found the sat with no problem but still no dvr's were networked. The tech then replaced the HR20-700 with a HR24-500. After dowloading code to make MVR active the H24-100 found the HR24-500 that is in the living room.

Went back upstairs and found that the lights on the DECA unit were not on, because it was hooked up wrong. reversed the connections between the two sat port and the light came on and this dvr found the new HR24-500. Was not sure if that was ok because there was nothing recorded on it yet. I went to the H24-100 and it saw the HR20-100 in the bedroom and I could play back recordings from the bedroom HR20-100. 

This just left the HR21-100 that still did not work. After buch playing around and tech calling tech support that said to replace the HR21-100. He replaced it with a HR24-500. And now I had mrv working on all the units.

I still have to call DirecTv and get two AM21 for the recievers that were changed. I also need to get a deca unit for access to the internet. I will have to wait until he closes his work order before I call DirecTv back for the rest of my equipment.

I now have three new receivers and one old one.


----------



## bigjoelee

I called yesterday and they said that I could upgrade my hr21 to a hr24 (I wanted the extra capacity and the new one) I mentioned I was looking for the deca in order to get the mrv working properly.

my current setup
5lnb dish
hr21-100
hr22-100
been using hardwired ethernet to both of them.

the order listed
Item Description Price Quantity Total
Whole-Home DVR Service 1 
Professional Installation $49.00 1 $49.00
DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR Upgrade Free 1 Free 

do I need to call them back and tell them I need a swm and the internet connection kit, will they figure it out, won't I need some type of deca for the other reciever.
thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Hdhead

knoxbh said:


> Have the following equipment:
> 
> 3 - 20-700 HD DVRs with 2 cables into each one
> 1 - 23-700 HD DVR with 2 cables
> 1 - 22-100 HD DVR with 1 cable
> 
> As far as I know, I have a Slimline dish with a 5 lnb.
> 
> What will I need to have the MRV system installed?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You need a SWM16, Deca unit for each receiver and router (if you want internet).


----------



## MikeW

kcgriffin70 said:


> Just got done with my DECA install. The installers in the Phoenix area had very little training (just a presentation) and are teaming up on the installs today to learn things. One mistake they made is they left my two HR21 DVRs plugged into my home network and attached the ethernet from the DECA to the 2nd ethernet port on the HR21s. They were both very nice and polite and thanked me for my patience.
> 
> Now I will need to play with it and see how it responds compared to my thrown together home network!


In Tucson, the installer was by himself. He did have the training and the trainer was immediately available on the phone. He did re-connect my home network to the HR21s. I started getting conflicting IP address messages on my computer. After disconnecting the network from the HR21s, my home network became stable again. The only other issue I had was that he wasn't well versed on getting the home network into the equation. I'm certain he learned alot from doing this and the two simple mistakes won't be repeated. The job took nearly 3 1/2 hours to complete (7 DVRS). If this is the price I had to pay to be the "first on the block", I'm quite OK with it.

Of course, having DBSTalk members ready to answer questions so quickly certainly helped ease the pain for me and the tech. Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## joed32

rynorama said:


> So they would replace 4 of the ones I own with leases for no fee? I couldn't afford to do this if I have to pay for all new boxes.


Don't know but I'm sure they would replace the R15 with one that will work. You may not be able to use MRV from all of your locations unless you do some replacing yourself. Let us know what they offer.


----------



## RunnerFL

ronkuba said:


> Had the install today. Just checked my account and it still say call to activate Whole Home DVR not eligible.. Doesn't show up on my account. The dvr's still say beta.


Same happened to me. I had to call a few hours after my install was completed. I'm all good now though.


----------



## fwlogue

Thanks Doug using your information and about 20 minutes on the phone was able to get it activated. Although my receiver does still BETA right now. Hopefully that will change. I see the charge for adding it to my account also under service it says active.


----------



## GibsonGuy

Called first thing yesterday and got a CSR that had the training and I was his first call. Very nice and friendly and seemed to know what he was doing. Charged $99 for the DECA and the SWM, waived the install fee and gave me the HDDRV upgrade from an R-15 for $99. While on the phone he offered me $20/month discount for 6 months if I took Stars and Showtime for 3 months. The installer came out this morning and swapped out an R-15 for an HDDVR. Was hoping for an HR24 but the installer says they are in short supply in Boise and they are limiting them to new installs. Got an HR23 which is fine as I like the larger hard drive. Everything went smoothly and the installer just said I had to move my poweline adapter from the HR20-700 to the HR23 or the HR21 for on demand and media share as the HR20 only has one Ethernet port. He said they had a few MRV installs yesterday but this was his first. Didn’t watch him but everything seems to work correctly and my legacy plan stayed in tact. Nice to have MRV as my powerline adapters didn't cut it in beta


----------



## fwlogue

Just checked and Beta is now removed from my receiver. As Doug and several others have said be patient.


----------



## joed32

Skyboss said:


> *FINALLY!!!!* :lol:
> 
> 10 calls....:nono2:


Glad you had a happy ending!


----------



## Scrib

fwlogue said:


> Thanks Doug using your information and about 20 minutes on the phone was able to get it activated. Although my receiver does still BETA right now. Hopefully that will change. I see the charge for adding it to my account also under service it says active.


What exactly did you say to them? I've tried a couple of times now, no one can seem to find the account attributes, click new, etc.

Assuming they are able to find it, do you simply then instruct them to get back to trying to make an order for this? I am still getting the CSRs telling me I need to buy the DECAs, etc.


----------



## Gottria

Is it possible to have 2 HDDVRs on the same MRV system? We have Uverse and hate having the kids programs showing up on out DVR list. Looking forward to switching back to DTV


----------



## MikeW

Gottria said:


> Is it possible to have 2 HDDVRs on the same MRV system? We have Uverse and hate having the kids programs showing up on out DVR list. Looking forward to switching back to DTV


The answer to your question is yes. You can turn sharing off/on depending on your needs. You have to go to the DVR to make the change.


----------



## Gottria

MikeW said:


> The answer to your question is yes. You can turn sharing off/on depending on your needs. You have to go to the DVR to make the change.


Good to know, thanks Mike. I dropped DTV about 4 months ago and they call every month trying to get me back. When I left they tried to convince me to stay, offering another HDDVR for downstairs, I declined. They noted my account and said when I come back they will reinstall both HDDVRs and I buy the HD receiver for the bedroom.


----------



## mark h

One call their coming Mon.

mark


----------



## mark1281

Called and got CSR Alicia, was very nice, however could not get the $49 installation fee waived and even asked for some type of bill credit to offset the cost she was very polite and said she couldn't do it. Have been a customer for 1 yr so was a little bummed, anyone have any suggestions on how to get it waived now or a bill credit? Also, i'm in beta now with dvr hooked via ethernet-since I'm getting DECA am I correct to assume now that there is just one ethernet to a deca switch and then that feeds all the coax cables?


----------



## gregftlaud

Ok i'm on hold with the advanced department at directv and those instructions u said to give the CSR she said she didnt have access to those menu options. These people are clueless ugh. This is the 3rd CSR now i've spoken with the first 2 had no clue what i was talking about. She spoke with a supervisor and they say i need DECA. UGHHHH!!!

The CSR doesnt have an "account attributes" section to go into to get this done ....or cant see it...per Doug's instructions on what to tell the CSR. What do I do i'm on hold with her now......i see some of u are having luck.........what exactly did u tell them to get this done. I've been on the phone now for 40minutes


----------



## Doug Brott

fwlogue said:


> Thanks Doug using your information and about 20 minutes on the phone was able to get it activated. Although my receiver does still BETA right now. Hopefully that will change. I see the charge for adding it to my account also under service it says active.


If it's on your account, just go to this link:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp

Once you send the reauth down to your boxes it should fix the problem.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Spanky_Partain said:


> Even though the Whole Home DVR Service does not shoe up on my Recent Activity, it is suppose to be activated.
> 
> The HR system mutiroom menu have not changed from saying Beta either.


Since no update has happened and the MRV still shows Beta on the DVR's and the account does not show Whole Home DVR, I called again. This time the CSR escalated me saying it was an equipment problem. The next one said that SWM did not show up on the account and it could not be activated. I was escalated to the supervisor. After I told him the version of the SWM firmware and library, he believed I had it and he tessellated it to the account team to get it added to my account. This was sent and I was told to give it 24 to 48 hours.

Needless to say, this has not been a pleasant experience. All I want to do is give them $3 more a month. :nono:


----------



## gregftlaud

The CSR doesnt have an "account attributes" section to go into to get this done ....or cant see it...per Doug's instructions on what to tell the CSR. What do I do i'm on hold with her now......i see some of u are having luck.........what exactly did u tell them to get this done. I've been on the phone now for 40minutes


----------



## Scrib

Third time was the charm. The CSR (Tim) put me on hold came back and it sounded to me that he got some information from someone as he kept talking out loud, sounding like he was reading some documented information.

He got me flagged as a "u" in the system, but the option to enroll me in the service was not working. He said his system was running really slow and took 15 refreshes. But it ultimately did appear, and I'm set.

w000t


----------



## MikeW

gregftlaud said:


> The CSR doesnt have an "account attributes" section to go into to get this done ....or cant see it...per Doug's instructions on what to tell the CSR. What do I do i'm on hold with her now......i see some of u are having luck.........what exactly did u tell them to get this done. I've been on the phone now for 40minutes


What package do you have?

This note from Doug's post..

If you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package (a legacy package no longer available), you may have problems using this procedure. The only way to fix this currently is to switch to the Choice Xtra package and add both HD Service and DVR Service.


----------



## gregftlaud

yah i had that package but she changed it to one of the new packages and that still didnt work. says she doesnt have an account attributes screen to go into. she did change to choice extra and added the hd and dvr but that still didnt resolve the problem. is there a specific department maybe that has different menu screens on their computer they can access compared to others? i'm speaking with an ACE dept rep. Even their supervisors dont know what to do

They all tell me i need deca. Even the supervisors


----------



## john18

If you have been a beta tester using an ethernet connection, simply want that setup enabled and have a CSR who isn't having much luck helping you make sure that you are following Doug's script. You can also give the CSR the following steps.

1. Go into the DORIS database
2. Pull up the article "Whole Home DVR Service"
3. Go to the link "Adding Whole Home DVR Service"


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Doug Brott said:


> If you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package (a legacy package no longer available), you may have problems using this procedure. The only way to fix this currently is to switch to the Choice Xtra package and add both HD Service and DVR Service.
> 
> If you make this adjustment to your account, it will cost you $1/month for the same package. Do not make the adjustment if you do not want to pay this additional $1/month.
> 
> It is possible (perhaps even likely) that DIRECTV will resolve this in the next few days so that folks with Choice Xtra + HDDVR can add Whole Home DVR Service without switching packages.
> 
> The $3/month charge for Whole Home DVR Service applies regardless of any package change. If you have Whole Home DVR Service, it's $3/month ..


This is perhaps my issue. I think I am going to wait and let them figure it out since the account team now has my case escalated to them and I do not want to give them an extra $1.


----------



## LameLefty

gregftlaud said:


> yah i had that package but she changed it to one of the new packages and that still didnt work. says she doesnt have an account attributes screen to go into. she did change to choice extra and added the hd and dvr but that still didnt resolve the problem. is there a specific department maybe that has different menu screens on their computer they can access compared to others? i'm speaking with an ACE dept rep. Even their supervisors dont know what to do


Did you refer them to the DORIS (their internal documentation system) section on adding Whole-Home DVR Service? Try that.


----------



## gregftlaud

i'll try that. i hung up and called back to speak with someone else. she just put me on hold too b/c she never heard of account attributes


----------



## ronkuba

Doug Brott said:


> Call DIRECTV and tell them that .. The flag should have been enabled if a tech came out to do the install.


Hey Doug, called twice they can't turn it on. I didn't use your script yet. Was unsure if i should use it because I had a tech out and installed everything.


----------



## bhuber

I have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package and was able to get MRV flag set on my account. The lady I spoke with was great and truly wanted to help.

They had to change my base package temporarily, set the flag and change the package back.

In all it took 35 min on the phone but with customer service rep that cared I didn't really care how long it took, so two thumbs up to the CSR who's name I didn't catch.


----------



## gregftlaud

OH FINALLY! I called back 5 times and finally got an older lady named Doris (funny coincedence with the DORIS documentation dont u think?) and she was very patient........went into the DORIS documentation......found the account attributes area (she said it was at the very edge of her screen) and she got me activated. At least i think she did.....under setup----multi room-----status it says activated plus i see a prorated charge for whole home dvr service on my direct recent activity. 2.5 hrs that took. She said she had never been trained on how to activate MRV for people with home networks. Only trained on DECA. Cha-Ching Directv is trying to make some money here making people get DECA. She thanked me b/c she said now she knows what to do the next tie someone calls in with a home network. This one woman in customer retention was extremely rude. I was going back and forth with her and she finally....literally screamed at me......"YOU HAVE TO HAVE DECA TO GET MRV.....THE BETA IS OVER!!!". That is when I called back and got this last nice lady. I told her to tell her supervisors about us home networking people and pass the info on to their superiors so more people wont have to go thru this. Oh, the humanity! lol


----------



## maonstad

I got mine activated today. It took about 15 minutes with a 3 minute hold. My package had to be changed. Everything worked. Now my my Multi-Room doesn't show BETA now on my hr20, h21. Real pleased with the tech that added it.


----------



## jungle1

AMike said:


> Thanks for this info. I actually gave this a try about an hour ago. This is the response I received:
> 
> I am really frustrated over this entire situation and have lost my patience. I have made 3 calls over the past 24 hours and have had no luck. I have invested quite a bit in my home network and really do not want to pay any more. I don't think my request is unreasonable, but I am getting the impression that it is. This whole process has frustrated to me point where I am _*almost*_ considering dropping DirecTV and switching to Comcast.


I got the same intermediate reply shortly after sending the note. Then I got the reply that showed they made the change.

Sorry for the confusion - I'll update the original post re: the intermediate reply.


----------



## jungle1

gary900 said:


> I tried the email route as you did, using the same wording as you and got this reply:
> 
> "Thanks for writing. I see that you are one of our new customers and we would like to thank you for choosing DIRECTV.
> 
> I understand your concern in activating the MRV feature on your account. I just wanted to let you know that we received your email and I have forwarded it for special handling. A specialist will respond as soon as an agent is available (likely within 48 hours). For immediate assistance, please call us at 1-800-531-5000."
> 
> Did you also get this intermediate reply before getting the confirmation of success email that you just posted?


I got the same intermediate reply shortly after sending the note. Then I got the reply that showed they made the change.

Sorry for the confusion - I'll update the original post re: the intermediate reply.


----------



## gregftlaud

Those of u that are getting this activated reallly quick do u guys have DECA?


----------



## Doug Brott

ronkuba said:


> Hey Doug, called twice they can't turn it on. I didn't use your script yet. Was unsure if i should use it because I had a tech out and installed everything.


Yeah, use the script ..


----------



## gregftlaud

And the DORIS database too. That's what saved the day for me with the rep that finally got it activated for me.

THANK U SO MUCH DOUG FOR THAT DORIS INFO!!!


----------



## spaul

I made arrangements Thur.5/14 on the phone to get hooked up for deca and whole home network.Living in West Deptford NJ near Phila market the CSR from directv gave me 1st available day which is Tues.5/18.I, can,t wait my wife will be home for appointment between 8:00 am & noon.CSR was very helpful with my order I have 1 box that will be swapped out no charge my HDDVR &other HD box are good it was just the H20-100 that will be exchanged.This is still as mentioned previously going to cost $99 for hardware + $49 labor + tax .It is worth it to have availablity to watch recorded showes on my other 2 Hd tv,s .I,ll get back in comment after install also CSR did mentioned early on that I, understood that there is a $3 monthly fee for the service which, I can live with .


----------



## puffnstuff

gregftlaud said:


> OH FINALLY! I called back 5 times and finally got an older lady named Doris (funny coincedence with the DORIS documentation dont u think?) and she was very patient........went into the DORIS documentation......found the account attributes area (she said it was at the very edge of her screen) and she got me activated. At least i think she did.....under setup----multi room-----status it says activated plus i see a prorated charge for whole home dvr service on my direct recent activity. 2.5 hrs that took. She said she had never been trained on how to activate MRV for people with home networks. Only trained on DECA. Cha-Ching Directv is trying to make some money here making people get DECA. She thanked me b/c she said now she knows what to do the next tie someone calls in with a home network. This one woman in customer retention was extremely rude. I was going back and forth with her and she finally....literally screamed at me......"YOU HAVE TO HAVE DECA TO GET MRV.....THE BETA IS OVER!!!". That is when I called back and got this last nice lady. I told her to tell her supervisors about us home networking people and pass the info on to their superiors so more people wont have to go thru this. Oh, the humanity! lol


Was it real quiet in the background? I only ask because I had an older lady that finally got mine activated named Doris.


----------



## d1dalton

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## bbrookfield

I also had to make 3 calls. Since I had the older eXtra +HD had to change packages ($1 more), then CSR was able to set Whole Home DVR service. 
They gave me a $10 credit for 6 months for my troubles (More than makes up for the $1.00 extra). Took about an Hr to get it resolved, my CSR was awesome and wanted to learn how to do it. Now everything show Proper and authorized on both my Account page (Web Site) and in both my DVR's Setup screens.


----------



## gregftlaud

Yes the Doris I had......it was extremely quiet. She probably got u activated from learning how from me!! Small world. Of course i'm sure there is more than one Doris working at directv. But yes, i noticed the same thing. How quiet it was in the background b/c u normally hear other reps talking or something in the background making noise.


----------



## davido

Ok, first call to CSR, and 15 minutes later I'm getting the whole-home upgrade (not just a switch to unsupported), but I want the upgrades.

My SD Tivo will be replaced with an HRxx DVR and the old Multiswitch shall be upgraded to SWIM/DECA. From what everyone's saying, I'll have more stability (currently ok with wireless-n, but occasional glitches) & the HR21-700 in the office has only 1 line and it'll be dual tuner.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

BSF's, MRV, DECA, SWiM, WHDS, DORIS.....geez, no wonder they're all confused. 

So is there a diagram on here that shows how to connect all of this stuff?

Thanks


----------



## dwcolvin

TheRatPatrol said:


> BSF's, MRV, DECA, SWiM, WHDS, DORIS.....geez, no wonder they're all confused.
> 
> So is there a diagram on here that shows how to connect all of this stuff?


Never underestimate the ability of a techie to make something simple complicated 

I learned a lot from the DECA First Look (http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/DECA First Look.pdf)


----------



## DFWHD

Do the H24s work with AM21s? I placed an order for MRV yesterday that included having two of my H20's that have OTA swapped out. I called tonight to request AM21s and they told me the H24 technology would not work with AM21s and even transferred me around several times to verify. Each person said the same thing - no can do and ended up canceling my order. Really hacked me off as I just invested in my OTA setup to hit all receivers.


----------



## sigma1914

DFWHD said:


> Do the H24s work with AM21s? ...


Yes.


----------



## aandjw

My situation is much simpler. I have SWiMLNB / HR20-700 and HR21-200 (1TB external drive).

My box from Solid Signal was waiting for me when I got home tonight.

I ordered 3 DECA units and one PI. Connected short coax from one DECA to my SWS-8 splitter and short ethernet cable from that DECA to a network switch (all equipment is in the same TV/TELCO box). Connected DECA to the PI and plugged in the power.

Installed the other 2 DECAs at each receiver (coax/ethernet). Done. Playlist populated in 3 minutes. DOD works faster (still slow on DSL).



Cost - $19 ($162 less $143 credit applied by CSR supervisor Teresa in Idaho). Basically the overnight charge that I felt guilty about charging to Directv. My supervisor was able to activate my MRV yesterday ($1.50 partial month charge) and not order anything for me nor roll a truck.

I am done with my commttment on 5/17 - should I ask for an HR24 on 5/18? :hurah:


----------



## stp890

I took my turn a few minutes ago. I spoke with a friendly CSR named Dana. After I told her what I wanted to do, she understood what I was calling about but I could tell she wasn't comfortable with it. We chit-chatted for a moment and she said, "so you've been helping us test this, right?" I said yes and kindly said that I have some instructions if it's helpful and she gladly asked that I share them. She wrote them down as I gave them to her, then placed me on hold for about 10 minutes. When she came back, she had spoken with her supervisor and said I needed SWM and DECA to do this. I shared with her that I didn't and it was already working. She stayed on the line and was very quiet for a while as I could tell she was either reading something (later determined to be the DORIS article) and/or trying to work through her screens. Long story short, she was able to get the flag set to 'u' but she exited and re-entered my account several times and it would not allow her to activate it. She confirmed after re-entering my account info that the flag was set properly (also confirmed by the fact that she found the disclaimer to read to me) but didn't understand why it wouldn't let her activate it. She understood and had followed my instructions and she said that she did everything that the article said she needed to do. I checked my account online and still do not have the option to turn it on. I can only assume at this point that their system has slowed down or doing maintenance or something like that. I'll check back later and see if it appears online. Anyone successfully activate theirs in the last 30-45 minutes?


----------



## APorter

Really fustrating that all three green lights are on both DECA's but both HR20-100 and the H24 can not detect the network. Hopefully when installer comes back tomorrow he has some other boxes with him to test.


----------



## parkee99

Installers just left after about 5 hours. I had 1 hr21, 4 hr20's, and two hr10's that I was having swapped for Hr-24's I requested. Two installers showed up. Thankfully they brought the HR 24's and it was the first 2 they had installed.

Lots of troubleshooting. I was the first install in the area. They ended up replacing the lnb on my dish because I kept getting 771 error message on 3 of my receivers. That did not fix it so they replaced the 8 way splitter with two 4 ways and the no signal on sat 2 went away.

I gotta say the HR-24 is lightning fast. Put one in the family room and one in the home theater. MRV is working great. Don't mind the extra 2 year commitment as I got all the deca, swim 16, new lnb, and 2 hr-24's for $99. Been with Dtv since 1998 so I don't feel about getting anything waived.


----------



## gregftlaud

stp890. i'd call back now that the flag is on ur account and speak with someone else to activate it. couldnt hurt. that csr did all the hard work. she got ur account flagged for activation now u just need to get a csr that knows how to activate it. ask for the ACE department.


----------



## ronkuba

Still no go for me. Had install today and it's not active on my account. Followed the script and they say everything is the way it's suppose to be. Still says not eligible call to activate. Don't know what to do at this point. Can't live without MRV


----------



## AMike

jungle1 said:


> I got the same intermediate reply shortly after sending the note. Then I got the reply that showed they made the change.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion - I'll update the original post re: the intermediate reply.


I guess it is appropriate for my 100th post here to report that I finally have success. It looks like this e-mail method did the trick. I just received this e-mail from DirecTV:



> Thank you for writing back. I understand your concerns regarding the DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service and I am happy to address these concerns for you.
> 
> As you requested, I have enabled this service on your account. Please note, that since you are not going to be receiving the strongly recommended upgrade we are not able to guarantee that technical issues arising for this service will be able to be supported by DIRECTV. In addition, your account will begin to be billed the $3.00 per month Whole Home DVR Service charge.
> 
> Thank you again for writing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> David S ID 419129
> DIRECTV Resolution Specialist


My account now reflects this service as well as being partially billed for this month. Thank you jungle1, Doug, and everyone on this forum for sharing your experiences on trying to get this set up for those of us who choose not to get the DECA upgrade.


----------



## Blurayfan

Whole-Home DVR Service upgrade was done today. However I had some disappointing and even maddening issues. First the tech didn't properly upgrade my HR20-100, didn't install the BSF (Band Stop Filter) or splitter. I mentioned the need for the BSF but was unable to find the appropriate procedure to use. The tech tried a couple different ways of hooking the BSF and DECA up but never found the correct way. He came to the inaccurate conclusion the HR20-100 was defective because when Hooking the DECA adapter to SAT-1 it had no power but signal was received. Next hooking it up to SAT-2 gave power but no SAT signal. After the techs left I noticed there was an unauthorized Adult PPV shown on my recent activity on the DirecTV site. Checking the receiver shows was ordered at 3:31 PM while techs were here (2:14 till 6:00). What pissed me off the most was when I reported this to DirecTV the rep reversed the charges but stated it was a one-time courtesy credit for the Lifetime of the account. This is rediculous BS, I have sent a complaint of the matter to the Customer Advocate (Office of The President).


----------



## Rakul

AMike said:


> I guess it is appropriate for my 100th post here to report that I finally have success. It looks like this e-mail method did the trick...


Congratz, I just went that route, fingers crossed that it will work...


----------



## stp890

gregftlaud said:


> stp890. i'd call back now that the flag is on ur account and speak with someone else to activate it. couldnt hurt. that csr did all the hard work. she got ur account flagged for activation now u just need to get a csr that knows how to activate it. ask for the ACE department.


Oops, I forgot about the "Choice Xtra + HDDVR" issue. I'm sure that's probably what's holding it up. I've got an HR20-700, R22-200, and an H23-600 so everything should be in place. Since the flag is set (and was still set when she went back into my account) I'll just wait it out a few days and see if they resolve the package issue. If so, hopefully it will then recognize the flag automatically and I can then add it via the website without bugging them with another phone call.


----------



## VeniceDre

I was lucky, I just got a CSR on the first attempt that knew what she was doing and added the MRV to my account without the DECA order so I can use my existing network. She admitted it's been a learning curve the past couple of days, but she thinks she's got it down.

I was prepped with Doug's tutorial but didn't need it, and I can see MRV activated on my account at DirecTV.com


----------



## grafixfreak

Ok Im a bit confused. 
I have a few questions about the DECA technology:
1. Is there any advantages of using the DECA instead of an existing networked MRV beta setup (other than it being supported by DTV)?
2. Does DECA use your existing internet connection?
3. Are speeds from the DECA device comparable to wired ethernet provided by cable companies?
4. If DECA is used, can you share media from computers on your existing network via mediashare, tversity, playon, windows media connect, etc?
5. Could you hook this connection to a switch and "share" the connection with other items (for example PS3, XBOX 360)?

Sorry for all the questions. I did read the first look doc on DECA but, obviously, Im still confused. And if any of these questions have been answered previously, I apologize.

Thanks


----------



## litzdog911

ronkuba said:


> Still no go for me. Had install today and it's not active on my account. Followed the script and they say everything is the way it's suppose to be. Still says not eligible call to activate. Don't know what to do at this point. Can't live without MRV


Give it a few more days and call back again.


----------



## litzdog911

grafixfreak said:


> Ok Im a bit confused.
> I have a few questions about the DECA technology:
> 1. Is there any advantages of using the DECA instead of an existing networked MRV beta setup (other than it being supported by DTV)?
> 2. Does DECA use your existing internet connection?
> 3. Are speeds from the DECA device comparable to wired ethernet provided by cable companies?
> 4. If DECA is used, can you share media from computers on your existing network via mediashare, tversity, playon, windows media connect, etc?
> 5. Could you hook this connection to a switch and "share" the connection with other items (for example PS3, XBOX 360)?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I did read the first look doc on DECA but, obviously, Im still confused. And if any of these questions have been answered previously, I apologize.
> 
> Thanks


1. Supported by DirecTV. Probably better performance since it's affected by other traffic on your home network.

2. No internet connect required. Unless you want On Demand downloads, DirecTV2PC, Media Sharing, etc.

3. Yes.

4. Yes, if the DECA network is connected to your home network.

5. Yes, but typically not recommended to share the DECA network with other network devices because it could impact MRV performance.


----------



## MartyS

stp890 said:


> Oops, I forgot about the "Choice Xtra + HDDVR" issue. I'm sure that's probably what's holding it up. I've got an HR20-700, R22-200, and an H23-600 so everything should be in place. Since the flag is set (and was still set when she went back into my account) I'll just wait it out a few days and see if they resolve the package issue. If so, hopefully it will then recognize the flag automatically and I can then add it via the website without bugging them with another phone call.


That's exactly what it is. If you "adjust your plan" from the legacy one, everything will activate just fine. That's the same issue I was faced and when I told the CSR to make the switch, everything fell into place.


----------



## dminches

MartyS said:


> That's exactly what it is. If you "adjust your plan" from the legacy one, everything will activate just fine. That's the same issue I was faced and when I told the CSR to make the switch, everything fell into place.


Can you explain what wasn't happening until you adjusted your plan?

1 - Did your on-line account show that you had MRV activated?
2 - Did the beta selection go away on the multi-room menu?
3 - Could you see any authorized DVRs?


----------



## Hdhead

DVDKingdom said:


> After the techs lefts I noticed there was an unauthorized Adult PPV shown on my recent activity on the DirecTV site.


Unreal! Did he lock himself in the room during the install? !rolling


----------



## MartyS

dminches said:


> Can you explain what wasn't happening until you adjusted your plan?
> 
> 1 - Did your on-line account show that you had MRV activated?
> 2 - Did the beta selection go away on the multi-room menu?
> 3 - Could you see any authorized DVRs?


1 - No - it said I wasn't elegible and that I should call. When I called, each time they tried to activate it, and thought it worked, it was greyed out on their screen.

2 - Yes - as soon as we changed the plan and activated the MRV (about 5 minutes)

3 - Yes... saw all the authorized DVRs when I looked at the MRV status on all of my receivers.


----------



## slapshot1959

litzdog911 said:


> 1. Supported by DirecTV. Probably better performance since it's affected by other traffic on your home network.
> 
> 2. No internet connect required. Unless you want On Demand downloads, DirecTV2PC, Media Sharing, etc.
> 
> 3. Yes.
> 
> 4. Yes, if the DECA network is connected to your home network.
> 
> 5. Yes, but typically not recommended to share the DECA network with other network devices because it could impact MRV performance.


Question.
As for number 5, I was thinking of having this Deca plugged right into a 24 port switch I have in the basement where everything is homerun,Directv,internet,etc. Will that degrade performance? Is it better to plug Deca directly into my router? That might be an issue since the router is in my office upstairs and full.


----------



## water1

My MRV upgrade install is scheduled for next Wednesday.
I have 16 tuners but my workorder does not show a SWiM-16. Should I be concerned or do the installers allways carry these on their trucks?
Can someone point me to a wiring diagram for a SWM16 install?


----------



## say-what

slapshot1959 said:


> Question.
> As for number 5, I was thinking of having this Deca plugged right into a 24 port switch I have in the basement where everything is homerun,Directv,internet,etc. Will that degrade performance? Is it better to plug Deca directly into my router? That might be an issue since the router is in my office upstairs and full.


The problem arises if you're taking a DECA that's connected to a receiver and instead of plugging the ethernet cable into the receiver, you plug it into the switch to allow other traffic to access your network via the DECA cloud. If I understand you correctly, you're asing about the DECA bridge, which will not be a problem.

A switch will work just fine. All the DECA bridge does is bring the internet and media share to the DECA cloud and it doesn't matter where it connects to the COAX that's part of the cloud.

I have my DECA bridge connected to a switch located behind my TV and have no problems.


----------



## lgb0250

I'm sure this has been answered but I can't find it so I could use a little help. TIA.

I've only been with D* for about 6 months and knew about MRV before hand so I requested and was given a SWM install. I also have HR23's. Is there a self install kit for the DECA or would it be better to just call and have them do it? I currently am using MRV over my 5Ghz network with occasional glitches with the trick play.


----------



## say-what

lgb0250 said:


> I'm sure this has been answered but I can't find it so I could use a little help. TIA.
> 
> I've only been with D* for about 6 months and knew about MRV before hand so I requested and was given a SWM install. I also have HR23's. Is there a self install kit for the DECA or would it be better to just call and have them do it? I currently am using MRV over my 5Ghz network with occasional glitches with the trick play.


The only way to do a DECA self install is to purchase the DECA equipment from a 3rd party like Solid Signal. DirecTV will not ship you the DECA equipment.


----------



## rleffler

While it took 10 minutes on hold and 30 minutes to process the order, due to a very slow system, it appears that I have my upgraded ordered.

I was told that I'll have my switch and dish upgraded, along with any receivers that weren't compatible. She stated that my h20 may be upgraded with a hd-dvr, but she couldn't make any promises.

Because of my long term customer status (since 94), I was given a $100 credit, so the final cost is $51.46.


----------



## DMRI2006

Emailing worked! Sent a message through the website late yesterday afternoon to have MRV added to my account without the DECA upgrade, and just had it turned on for my Ethernet network this morning. (I also received an initial email that my request had been "forwarded" to another email specialist).

Saved me the hassle of spending time on the phone and playing CSR roulette. For anyone not wanting to go through the possible pain to add MRV to their existing network, I highly recommend it 

Thanks jungle1 for the tip!

*Thanks for writing. I appreciate the opportunity to assist you. I was able to add Whole Home DVR Service to your account. This service is a $3 monthly fee. The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page.*


----------



## Hdhead

Well, my experience had been good until this morning. Had install scheduled for 8am. Installer called (while had run out) and talked to my wife and said they could not do the job because D* didn't send them enough equipment. He mentioned DECA units. He said *I* would have call D* to get it straightened out. So I called and explained the situation. The CSR said that the tech should have called D* to get it straightened out. So after about a half hour on the phone she sends the tech (or company) a message (electronicly, no phone numbers, can't call, don't even know where or what company) to call me back within 20 minutes. Still waiting. A wasted Saturday and the weather is beautiful.


----------



## mikeny

My installer showed up at 7:40 AM. He said that he knew right away my MRV DECA/SwIM install would be a problem because I had incompatible HR20 units. :nono2:

I tried to convince them that they were and showed my special HR20-100 diagram. He called his supervisor who said they can only go by their information. Only HR21 and up is compatible. Oh boy.

The installer had me talk to the supervisor. He wanted to swap my 2 HR20 units _and my H21 _with HR24s so I wouldn't need DECA modules at all! He also said that they don't have a *Broadband DECA* but I don't need it because with his HR24's he" just connected it to router with ethernet and 'ON Demand' works". His wife downloaded something just last night. I explained that they're not using the built in DECA and they're using ethernet.:lol: He said, "so what it works." Then he asked if I would call in for a _service call under the protection plan_ to get the SwIM installed because there wouldn't be time after swapping out all the receivers! This was at 7:55 AM!! I explained that I don't have the protection plan anymore and this would not be possible.

The installer then got a hold of his supervisor's supervisor who confirmed what I was saying about the HR20s being compatible as well as my H21 which they would connect the DECA to. However, the installer did not have a *splitter* for the special HR20-100 connection _nor did he have a *power** inserter* for the DECA to connect to the router/switch_.

The 'market manager' called me to agree to reschedule because they didn't have the power inserter and splitter and recommended swapping at least the HR20-100 especially since it is more or less in a confined stand. Plus he felt BSF and splitter were workarounds. I didn't deny that the HR24 would be more seamless and if they want to do that fine. Just broke the news to my wife who will lose her 101 Rachael Ray episodes.:grin:

They called back to reschedule for Wed with the installer still here after more than an hour and half.

Amazing stuff.


----------



## Doug Brott

slapshot1959 said:


> Question.
> As for number 5, I was thinking of having this Deca plugged right into a 24 port switch I have in the basement where everything is homerun,Directv,internet,etc. Will that degrade performance? Is it better to plug Deca directly into my router? That might be an issue since the router is in my office upstairs and full.


The key is to keep all video/MRV traffic on DECA .. If you are connecting to your switch for broadband access only, it should be fine. Just make sure all Set Top boxes are also connected to DECA and it will be all good.


----------



## Doug Brott

mikeny said:


> My installer showed up at 7:40 AM. He said that he knew right away my MRV DECA/SwIM install would be a problem because I had incompatible HR20 units. :nono2:
> 
> I tried to convince them that they were and showed my special HR20-100 diagram. He called his supervisor who said they can only go by their information. Only HR21 and up is compatible. Oh boy.


I know you know this based on your comments, but I want to repeat this in clear language so hopefully any installers that are unclear can see it.

HR20s are 100% compatible with the DECA system. HR20-100s require a custom connection, but otherwise work just fine

H20s (NOTICE THE MISSING 'R') are *not* compatible with DECA but work fine with SWiM. They either need to be replaced with a DECA compatible receiver (DVR or Standalone as requested) OR a band stop filter (BSF) should be installed and the H20 can remain.

Now, I don't know why anyone would want to keep the H20 .. but that's just me. They certainly could keep it.

Anyone that thinks an HR20 (with the 'R') needs to be replaced with an HR21 is completely mistaken.


----------



## Doug Brott

mikeny said:


> The installer had me talk to the supervisor. He wanted to swap my 2 HR20 units _and my H21 _with HR24s so I wouldn't need DECA modules at all! He also said that they don't have a *Broadband DECA* but I don't need it because with his HR24's he" just connected it to router with ethernet and 'ON Demand' works". His wife downloaded something just last night. I explained that they're not using the built in DECA and they're using ethernet.:lol: He said, "so what it works." Then he asked if I would call in for a _service call under the protection plan_ to get the SwIM installed because there wouldn't be time after swapping out all the receivers! This was at 7:55 AM!! I explained that I don't have the protection plan anymore and this would not be possible.


Wow! .. Uh, yeah, On Demand will work just fine on that one HR24 that is connected with the Ethernet cable, but DECA is disabled on the HR24 if there is an Ethernet connection, so all other DECA connections will not be able to see that HR24.

It is true that the official "Broadband DECAs" do not exist yet. However, the receiver DECAs are the exact same thing in different packaging. Installers should be using the receiver DECAs for the broadband connection right now.


----------



## Doug Brott

mikeny said:


> The 'market manager' called me to agree to reschedule because they didn't have the power inserter and splitter and recommended swapping at least the HR20-100 especially since it is more or less in a confined stand. Plus he felt BSF and splitter were workarounds. I didn't deny that the HR24 would be more seamless and if they want to do that fine. Just broke the news to my wife who will lose her 101 Rachael Ray episodes.:grin:


Bummer on Rachael Ray, but I think even your wife will be happy with the spiffy new HR24 :grin:


----------



## Hdhead

I'm starting to get the impression that this whole MRV thing is just to complicated for the "average Joe installer". :nono2:


----------



## DiSH Defector

Homebrew101 said:


> I didn't pull the trigger (mainly because I'm not sure I have room for an HD box and an AM-21) but are you posting that the swap of the H20 for say a H23/24 should be no charge?


That's exactly what I'm saying.

If a CSR tells you that you need to upgrade, tell them to at least TRY to process the order without upgrading it, and they'll get a screen showing them that the H20 gets swapped for $0 since it's not SWM-compatible.

Where the confusion normally lies is that we are talking about 2 types of compatability: "SWM-compatible" and "MRV-compatible". The benefit for the customer is that the H20 is a receiver who's SWM-compatible replacement is also MRV-compatible, but I can see how a CSR might look at it like "_non-MRV-compatible receiver exchanged for an MRV receiver should be an upgrade_". But it's not. there's a few receivers that have this benefit.


----------



## dminches

The whole roll out is disappointing. Things worked great under the beta. I am authorized (and paying) for the real deal but it doesn't work. Any now none of my DVRs can see the internet. I understand every new product has its issues, but this roll out seems to be quite rocky. Many CSRs are not well trained (although all the ones I have spoken to have been very polite and willing to help) and the installers seem to know less than we do. I will let this ride for a while but I am going to lose patience if this isn't resolved in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## grafixfreak

I have been using MRV via ethrnet and its been working fairly good. 
So am I to assume that if one wants to take advantage of the whole home experience (besides maybe upgrading my Choice Xtra + HD DVR package), DTV will upgrade/replace "old" boxes (R15-100 and H20-100) and try to upgrade (for a "small" fee) "working" boxes (HR20-100) to the new boxes to obtain a smoother experience.

Thanks for all the help. The posts have been educational and are helpful-instead jumping into this willy-nilly without knowing exactly what will happen-I have a better idea of how this is supposed to work.
Note: The more information I have, the easier it will be to sell to the wife why we "need" new boxes-especially if I can get a chance to get rid of my unbearable noisemaking HR20-100.


----------



## RunnerFL

APorter said:


> Really fustrating that all three green lights are on both DECA's but both HR20-100 and the H24 can not detect the network. Hopefully when installer comes back tomorrow he has some other boxes with him to test.


There is a special way to hookup the HR20-100 to a DECA unit that requires a splitter, DECA and a Band Stop Filter. Did the installer follow that procedure or just hookup the DECA to the HR20-100 like you would any other unit?


----------



## Doug Brott

DiSH Defector said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> If a CSR tells you that you need to upgrade, tell them to at least TRY to process the order without upgrading it, and they'll get a screen showing them that the H20 gets swapped for $0 since it's not SWM-compatible.
> 
> Where the confusion normally lies is that we are talking about 2 types of compatability: "SWM-compatible" and "MRV-compatible". The benefit for the customer is that the H20 is a receiver who's SWM-compatible replacement is also MRV-compatible, but I can see how a CSR might look at it like "_non-MRV-compatible receiver exchanged for an MRV receiver should be an upgrade_". But it's not. there's a few receivers that have this benefit.


The H20 is SWiM-Compatible .. It is NOT, however, DECA compatible. That is where the problem is. If you want to keep an H20, it will NOT do MRV and a Band Stop Filter will need to be placed in line with the Sat Signal. I'm sure the Install will want to upgrade the box, but technically you do not need to.


----------



## Doug Brott

dminches said:


> The whole roll out is disappointing. Things worked great under the beta. I am authorized (and paying) for the real deal but it doesn't work. Any now none of my DVRs can see the internet. I understand every new product has its issues, but this roll out seems to be quite rocky. Many CSRs are not well trained (although all the ones I have spoken to have been very polite and willing to help) and the installers seem to know less than we do. I will let this ride for a while but I am going to lose patience if this isn't resolved in the next couple of weeks.


huh? What is different now than it was before? If you only had whole home DVR Service turned on, then there should be nothing different between now and the Beta (other than paying for it). If you had DECA installed, there should have been a broadband DECA installed as well so that you have Internet Connection (like before).


----------



## Doug Brott

grafixfreak said:


> I have been using MRV via ethrnet and its been working fairly good.
> So am I to assume that if one wants to take advantage of the whole home experience (besides maybe upgrading my Choice Xtra + HD DVR package), DTV will upgrade/replace "old" boxes (R15-100 and H20-100) and try to upgrade (for a "small" fee) "working" boxes (HR20-100) to the new boxes to obtain a smoother experience.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. The posts have been educational and are helpful-instead jumping into this willy-nilly without knowing exactly what will happen-I have a better idea of how this is supposed to work.
> Note: The more information I have, the easier it will be to sell to the wife why we "need" new boxes-especially if I can get a chance to get rid of my unbearable noisemaking HR20-100.


yes, for the whole home upgrade, all non-compatible receivers will be upgraded to a similar receiver (D12 for D11/D10, R16/R22 for R15, H21/22/23 for H20). You can likely work out an upgrade path for something different (if you want HD for example). Also, your infrastructure will be changed to SWiM + DECA. All of this should be in the $99/equipment + $49/install although any receiver upgrade costs will be added to that. You may or may not receive discounts depending on your account status.


----------



## mikeny

Doug Brott said:


> Bummer on Rachael Ray, but I think even your wife will be happy with the spiffy new HR24 :grin:


Yeah, it looks like's she's an embarked on a Rachael Ray marathon and she'll be ok.

As I posted about 12 pages back (this thread is a growing monster), I actually purchased with this order another HR24($99) to 'replace' the R15. However I intend for my bedroom HR20-700 to go where the R15 is because supposedly the HR24 will be quieter. I hope it's worth the trouble.

Therefore, I will lose the OTA in both my existing HR20 spots but I don't mind since all the locals are carried here in NY of course. I'll pass on AM21s.


----------



## ronkuba

Thanks Doug for your help. Finally came down to me having ChoiceXtra+Hd-Dvr. Had to change to ChoiceXtra and add all services separate. Even though I had the install everything was setup right on my account they just couldn't add the Whole Home Dvr service. They did give me 20 bucks off a month for my trouble


----------



## kelch3

Just to reiterate - Doug's instructions were the key. I just got off the phone with a very friendly CSR, who said I was her first Whole Home DVR customer. It took about 20 minutes, but everything seems good. The Beta item is now gone from the DVR Multi-Room menu. The CSR thanked me several times for having the instructions to help her activate the service. As others have found, she could not add it to my legacy Choice Extra HDDVR package. I mentioned that I thought she would need to change me to a current package. Once that happened, the rest was a snap.


----------



## Sixto

If an installer showed up and started dreaming up reasons to replace older units with HR24s for free, man, that would exceptional, with not a peep other then a big Thank You.

Certainly a downside that there's no current way to move recordings around within the home/account, but the HR24 is a great box.


----------



## Rich

veryoldschool said:


> While this is fine, it also doesn't help anyone here in this thread, which is what most of us are trying to do.


He's that upset about $3 a month more? 

Rich


----------



## iceturkee

long story with my install this morning, will shorten as best i can. first installer couldn't do job because he didn't have the decca broadband kit. apparently, they won't be available before june or july. second guy had everything but aforementioned item.

he just completed the training but seemed to know what he was doing. he gave me the swim compatabile lnb with a swim 4 switch and the deccas. took him about an hour. left his name and phone number in case i have problems.

also, learned he was once equipment manager for a long defunct daytona minor league hockey team. saw my hockey sticks and said he thought he still might have a jersey from the team. will hook me up he still does.


----------



## Hdhead

knoxbh said:


> Have the following equipment:
> 
> 3 - 20-700 HD DVRs with 2 cables into each one
> 1 - 23-700 HD DVR with 2 cables
> 1 - 22-100 HD DVR with 1 cable
> 
> As far as I know, I have a Slimline dish with a 5 lnb.
> 
> What will I need to have the MRV system installed?
> 
> Thanks for your help.





Sixto said:


> If an installer showed up and started dreaming up reasons to replace older units with HR24s for free, man, that would exceptional, with not a peep other then a big Thank You.
> 
> Certainly a downside that there's no current way to move recordings around within the home/account, but the HR24 is a great box.


Their stock price is going to tank if they keep giving away 24's for no reason.:grin:


----------



## veryoldschool

iceturkee said:


> long story with my install this morning, will shorten as best i can. first installer couldn't do job because he didn't have the decca broadband kit. apparently, they won't be available before june or july. second guy had everything but aforementioned item.


Currently a DECA + PI is being used for this connection.


----------



## sigma1914

iceturkee said:


> long story with my install this morning, will shorten as best i can. first installer couldn't do job because he didn't have the decca broadband kit. apparently, they won't be available before june or july. second guy had everything but aforementioned item.


If you're looking to get your units broadband connected, then you'll need 1 more DECA adapter and a PI to power it. You connect your broadband from an opening on your router to the DECA adapter.


----------



## APorter

RunnerFL said:


> There is a special way to hookup the HR20-100 to a DECA unit that requires a splitter, DECA and a Band Stop Filter. Did the installer follow that procedure or just hookup the DECA to the HR20-100 like you would any other unit?


No Band Stop Installed, although at one point yesterday I'm 100% sure he did have them on there. Now that I've changed my package I'll have him put them back on first to see if that fixes the problem. Fed Ex just dropped of a HR20-700 to replace a bad HR20-100 so I'm going to set that one up to see if it can pick up the H24.


----------



## veryoldschool

APorter said:


> No Band Stop Installed, although at one point yesterday I'm 100% sure he did have them on there. Now that I've changed my package I'll have him put them back on first to see if that fixes the problem. Fed Ex just dropped of a HR20-700 to replace a bad HR20-100 so I'm going to set that one up to see if it can pick up the H24.


Check out the sticky at the top of this forum for the two ways the HR20-100 has to be connected to the DECA.


----------



## dwcolvin

iceturkee said:


> long story with my install this morning, will shorten as best i can. first installer couldn't do job because he didn't have the decca broadband kit. apparently, they won't be available before june or july. second guy had everything but aforementioned item.
> 
> he just completed the training but seemed to know what he was doing. he gave me the swim compatabile lnb with a swim 4 switch and the deccas. took him about an hour. left his name and phone number in case i have problems.


He must have been sleeping through the part about the Network Interface DECA... just an ordinary DECA with a PI-21 attached (I've even seen a PI-29 listed as usable), or Solid Signal shows a specific power supply for it. Call back and make him fix it!


----------



## APorter

veryoldschool said:


> Check out the sticky at the top of this forum for the two ways the HR20-100 has to be connected to the DECA.


Thanks, he has the splitter before the DECA without a Band Stop Filter.


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> He must have been sleeping through the part about the Network Interface DECA... just an ordinary DECA with a PI-21 attached (*I've even seen a PI-29 listed as usable*), or Solid Signal shows a specific power supply for it. Call back and make him fix it!


:nono:
This is not a good idea.


----------



## Hdhead

Hdhead said:


> Well, my experience had been good until this morning. Had install scheduled for 8am. Installer called (while had run out) and talked to my wife and said they could not do the job because D* didn't send them enough equipment. He mentioned DECA units. He said *I* would have call D* to get it straightened out. So I called and explained the situation. The CSR said that the tech should have called D* to get it straightened out. So after about a half hour on the phone she sends the tech (or company) a message (electronicly, no phone numbers, can't call, don't even know where or what company) to call me back within 20 minutes. Still waiting. A wasted Saturday and the weather is beautiful.


The saga continues.......got a call back from installer, said his supervisor was bringing all the equipment needed. When the installer got here asked if his supervisor was bringing a SWM16. He called supervisor, who was in-route from 100 miles away, said no 2 SWM8's. Told him that won't work right because they don't communicate with each other. Meanwhile the installer who was with me was clueless about all of this. Supervisor insisted that the SWm16 also will not communicate between the 2 Swm8's it is constructed from. I begged to differ and told him not to come without a SWM16. So, I guess now they are trying to locate a swm16. Installer left and said he would call me back with any news.:nono:


----------



## veryoldschool

APorter said:


> Thanks, he has the splitter before the DECA without a Band Stop Filter.


"before" as in from the dish?
If so move it to after the DECA and see what happens.
Without the filter, the SAT tuners is getting the very strong DECA signal. :nono:


----------



## Rich

dminches said:


> The whole roll out is disappointing. Things worked great under the beta. I am authorized (and paying) for the real deal but it doesn't work. Any now none of my DVRs can see the internet. I understand every new product has its issues, but this roll out seems to be quite rocky. Many CSRs are not well trained (although all the ones I have spoken to have been very polite and willing to help) and the installers seem to know less than we do. I will let this ride for a while but I am going to lose patience if this isn't resolved in the next couple of weeks.


Assuming that you have an Ethernet connected system, did you try going to the D* website and using the "Tools" option to refresh your HRs? I hooked up my tenth HR to my Ethernet system and had to do that to get out of Beta. As soon as the refresh was thru, the HR recognized and was recognized by all my other nine HRs.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

APorter said:


> No Band Stop Installed, although at one point yesterday I'm 100% sure he did have them on there. Now that I've changed my package I'll have him put them back on first to see if that fixes the problem. Fed Ex just dropped of a HR20-700 to replace a bad HR20-100 so I'm going to set that one up to see if it can pick up the H24.


If you need to visualize the setup on the HR20-100 you can check out the DECA First Look document at http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/DECA First Look.pdf. There's a great pic of the HR20-100 setup.


----------



## iceturkee

veryoldschool said:


> Currently a DECA + PI is being used for this connection.


he had to explain to me a few times but both of my dvr's are networked with my broadband modem/router....no ethernet cables used.


----------



## iceturkee

dwcolvin said:


> He must have been sleeping through the part about the Network Interface DECA... just an ordinary DECA with a PI-21 attached (I've even seen a PI-29 listed as usable), or Solid Signal shows a specific power supply for it. Call back and make him fix it!


everything is fine. as he explained to me several times, he could make it work and do the same thing without the decca broadband.


----------



## veryoldschool

iceturkee said:


> he had to explain to me a few times but both of my dvr's are networked with my broadband modem/router....no ethernet cables used.


If this is the case, then he must have used another DECA to bridge to the router.
"IF" he used the second port of the DVR to make this bridge, then :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:
Get him back out to add the DECA + PI.


----------



## iceturkee

veryoldschool said:


> If this is the case, then he must have used another DECA to bridge to the router.
> "IF" he used the second port of the DVR to make this bridge, then :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:
> Get him back out to add the DECA + PI.


only one ethernet port used.


----------



## dminches

Doug Brott said:


> huh? What is different now than it was before? If you only had whole home DVR Service turned on, then there should be nothing different between now and the Beta (other than paying for it). If you had DECA installed, there should have been a broadband DECA installed as well so that you have Internet Connection (like before).


I do not have a DECA setup. I am using my home network. What is different now then before is before it worked and now it doesn't. No authorized DVRs show up on the multi-room screen.


----------



## veryoldschool

iceturkee said:


> only one ethernet port used.


That's good, now if he didn't have the broadband router, did he use a DECA + PI to connect you to your home network for internet, or do you not have it?


----------



## RAD

Hdhead said:


> He called supervisor, who was in-route from 100 miles away, said no 2 SWM8's. Told him that won't work right because they don't communicate with each other. Meanwhile the installer who was with me was clueless about all of this. Supervisor insisted that the SWm16 also will not communicate between the 2 Swm8's it is constructed from. I begged to differ and told him not to come without a SWM16. So, I guess now they are trying to locate a swm16. Installer left and said he would call me back with any news.:nono:


MASTEC wanted to do that also since they've never seen a SWiM16 let alone have one in stock. Had to tell them that two SWiM8's won't work and needed the SWiM16, they're now trying to find one but don't know when they'll get one, but DirecTV was nice enough already charge my Visa for the hardware and install. :nono2:


----------



## lgb0250

say-what said:


> The only way to do a DECA self install is to purchase the DECA equipment from a 3rd party like Solid Signal. DirecTV will not ship you the DECA equipment.


Do I understand correctly that the HR24's have DECA built in? If so, would it be better to just upgrade my HR23's to the 24's since I've already got a SWM install? Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## APorter

Conflicting pictures between the First Look and the Sticky for the HR20-100. The sticky shows splitter before DECA needs the Stop Band Filter. The First Look pic of the HR20-100 shows the splitter before the DECA with no Stop Band filter. 

I'm trying the splitter after the DECA now and not getting a sat signal (771)


----------



## dminches

rich584 said:


> Assuming that you have an Ethernet connected system, did you try going to the D* website and using the "Tools" option to refresh your HRs? I hooked up my tenth HR to my Ethernet system and had to do that to get out of Beta. As soon as the refresh was thru, the HR recognized and was recognized by all my other nine HRs.
> 
> Rich


Where is the "tools" option located? I can't find it.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Doug Brott said:


> If you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package (a legacy package no longer available), you may have problems using this procedure. The only way to fix this currently is to switch to the Choice Xtra package and add both HD Service and DVR Service.
> 
> If you make this adjustment to your account, it will cost you $1/month for the same package. Do not make the adjustment if you do not want to pay this additional $1/month.
> 
> It is possible (perhaps even likely) that DIRECTV will resolve this in the next few days so that folks with Choice Xtra + HDDVR can add Whole Home DVR Service without switching packages.
> 
> The $3/month charge for Whole Home DVR Service applies regardless of any package change. If you have Whole Home DVR Service, it's $3/month ..





Spanky_Partain said:


> This is perhaps my issue. I think I am going to wait and let them figure it out since the account team now has my case escalated to them and I do not want to give them an extra $1.


Folks, I had to change my legacy programing to the separated features. After that was completed the service was added in without a hitch.

The CSR did have pity on my extra $1 charge!


----------



## jsmuga

RAD said:


> MASTEC wanted to do that also since they've never seen a SWiM16 let alone have one in stock. Had to tell them that two SWiM8's won't work and needed the SWiM16, they're now trying to find one but don't know when they'll get one, but DirecTV was nice enough already charge my Visa for the hardware and install. :nono2:


I am waiting on my apt. today 12-4 pm. I hope they have a SWiM16 or I am in the same boat.


----------



## Doug Brott

iceturkee said:


> long story with my install this morning, will shorten as best i can. first installer couldn't do job because he didn't have the decca broadband kit. apparently, they won't be available before june or july. second guy had everything but aforementioned item.


Until the official Broadband DECAs are available .. The Installers should be doing this.

*Broadband DECA* - The open coax connection (on right side of image) will be connected into your SWiM network via either an open port on your existing splitter or by adding a new splitter. The Ethernet cable connects to your router.


----------



## veryoldschool

APorter said:


> Conflicting pictures between the First Look and the Sticky for the HR20-100. The sticky shows splitter before DECA needs the Stop Band Filter. The First Look pic of the HR20-100 shows the splitter before the DECA with no Stop Band filter.
> 
> I'm trying the splitter after the DECA now and not getting a sat signal (771)


The first look was done during testing and while we had no problems, it isn't the way DirecTV wants these done.
The two pictures are how "it should be" done now.
All SAT inputs must/should have either a DECA blocking the signal or a bandstop filter to block the DECA from reaching the SAT tuner.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Doug Brott said:


> huh? What is different now than it was before?


I think the problem now is getting it turned on, where as before it was always on. If D* would have had a simple way to activate the service either online or in the DVR menus (like they had for beta), I think a lot of issues could have been avoided.



veryoldschool said:


> The first look was done during testing and while we had no problems, it isn't the way DirecTV wants these done.
> The two pictures are how "it should be" done now.
> All SAT inputs must/should have either a DECA blocking the signal or a bandstop filter to block the DECA from reaching the SAT tuner.


So is there a "DECA for dummies" on here somewhere, with diagrams, that explains how to hook all this stuff up, with HR24s and without HR24s, which PI's, splitters and all the things you need to hook this up? There still seems to be a lot of confusion about.


----------



## Doug Brott

iceturkee said:


> only one ethernet port used.


I hope he didn't use an Ethernet port on one of your DVRs to connect to the network .. This is wrong.


----------



## iceturkee

veryoldschool said:


> That's good, now if he didn't have the broadband router, did he use a DECA + PI to connect you to your home network for internet, or do you not have it?


i'm pretty sure he did because he said he had to use a switch cuz he didn't have the other.


----------



## veryoldschool

TheRatPatrol said:


> So is there a "DECA for dummies" on here somewhere, with diagrams, that explains how to hook all this stuff up, with HR24s and without HR24s, which PI's, splitters and all the things you need to hook this up? There still seems to be a lot of confusion about.


Not yet.
Maybe I can work on something, but when I connected all of mine, it seemed "so easy a caveman could do it". :lol:
Everything was straightforward but for the HR20-100, and I'm starting to think some of these may have a problem that is on;y starting to show up when the SAT #2 get a cable connected to it.

Maybe the first look will help:
http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/DECA First Look.pdf


----------



## spydraver

Just wanted to share my success story. I called for the first time yesturday told the CSR what I wanted, Whole Home DVR etc. After a few minutes of holding while she read through a few screens of info I guess. She told me that I needed to upgrade my old Dtivo SD40, which I'm not currently using and wasn't even aware it was still active. 
Just a few weeks ago I did the move thing and got a free HD Reciever. (Sorry don't remember all my different model numbers) Anyway I had the installer doing the dish put the swm system on so he didnt have to run any new cabling. 
At this point I informed her that I was a beta tester and already had MRV up and running. I was planning on having to go through the motions to just get it flagged with no new equipment. Then she said here's what it will cost. I was like OMG I can't pass that up. Free DVR, DECA, and just $53 total for installation. Couldn't pass all that up.

YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION


1DIRECTV® DVR - Swap$0.00
1Whole-Home Upgrd and ICK$99.00
1DIRECTV® Slimline Dish$0.00
1Sales Order Credit-$49.00
Equipment Total$50.00

ADDITIONAL

Sales Order Credit-$49.00
Installation Fee$49.00
Delivery & Handling Fee$0.00
Tax$3.00
Order Total Paid*$53.00

Now I gota fix my DLP so there is a 5th tv to hook the dvr up too. 
Currently have 2 HD DVR's and 2 HD Recievers Networked using powerline adapters, and as said many times it doesn't work all that great.


----------



## veryoldschool

iceturkee said:


> i'm pretty sure he did because he said he had to use a* switch *cuz he didn't have the other.


"Something" didn't get done correctly, because he shouldn't have used "a switch", maybe he/you meant a splitter to feed another DECA for this.


----------



## Hdhead

jsmartin99 said:


> I am waiting on my apt. today 12-4 pm. I hope they have a SWiM16 or I am in the same boat.


Don't be surprised if they don't. I even called D* yesterday to confirm they were bringing a SWM16 and was told not worry it is noted on the work order. It wasn't on the work order when installer got here.:nono:


----------



## iceturkee

veryoldschool said:


> "Something" didn't get done correctly, because he shouldn't have used "a switch", maybe he/you meant a splitter to feed another DECA for this.


yep, splitter....sorry.


----------



## DMRI2006

I'm new to the world of SWiM, but I went about upgrading my boxes a couple of weeks ago and am not exactly sure what the installer did or if I did OK on the whole process as far as pricing goes.

I had an offer from D* on my account (10+ years subscriber) for a free HD-DVR. The installer came on 4/30 and to make a long story short did this:

-Added new LMB to the front of my slimline dish -- looks like this:









-Added new HR22-100 (HD-DVR), took away an H20-100

-Added refurbed H21-200 (HD Receiver), took away another H20-100 (which he wasn't contracted to do, but did once he asked if the set-up was working; turns out the H20-100 was DOA in our spare bedroom so he replaced it)

Total for this whole shindig was $20 for handling on the HR22-100 and that's it, no installation fee on anything else. Right now I have MRV activated through ethernet (as I wrote above, I emailed to add the $3 charge) and it's working great.

Should I have waited for DECA and the H24? If I want to upgrade from THIS point, how much more would they need to do? My wired network seems to work fine and the response between the DVR and receiver is excellent, but had I known this other upgrade package was coming, maybe I should have held out longer?? FWIW I'm pretty happy with this set-up as is, I don't know if DECA would improve the performance I currently have.

Thanks to everyone here, as always, for their help and assistance!


----------



## veryoldschool

iceturkee said:


> yep, splitter....sorry.


AH, then everything was done correctly with the current hardware. You have one more DECA to connect to your home network, but it isn't the "future" broadband router type.


----------



## Hdhead

spydraver said:


> Just wanted to share my success story. I called for the first time yesturday told the CSR what I wanted, Whole Home DVR etc. After a few minutes of holding while she read through a few screens of info I guess. She told me that I needed to upgrade my old Dtivo SD40, which I'm not currently using and wasn't even aware it was still active.
> Just a few weeks ago I did the move thing and got a free HD Reciever. (Sorry don't remember all my different model numbers) Anyway I had the installer doing the dish put the swm system on so he didnt have to run any new cabling.
> At this point I informed her that I was a beta tester and already had MRV up and running. I was planning on having to go through the motions to just get it flagged with no new equipment. Then she said here's what it will cost. I was like OMG I can't pass that up. Free DVR, DECA, and just $53 total for installation. Couldn't pass all that up.
> 
> YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION
> 
> 1DIRECTV® DVR - Swap$0.00
> 1Whole-Home Upgrd and ICK$99.00
> 1DIRECTV® Slimline Dish$0.00
> 1Sales Order Credit-$49.00
> Equipment Total$50.00
> 
> ADDITIONAL
> 
> Sales Order Credit-$49.00
> Installation Fee$49.00
> Delivery & Handling Fee$0.00
> Tax$3.00
> Order Total Paid*$53.00
> 
> Now I gota fix my DLP so there is a 5th tv to hook the dvr up too.
> Currently have 2 HD DVR's and 2 HD Recievers Networked using powerline adapters, and as said many times it doesn't work all that great.


I wouldn't call it a success story until it is installed and working.:nono:


----------



## iceturkee

veryoldschool said:


> AH, then everything was done correctly with the current hardware. You have one more DECA to connect to your home network, but it isn't the "future" broadband router type.


right, while i know a lot about audio visual than the average femaile....some things are too technical for even me to comprehend.

the tech knew what he was doing and as i said, patiently tried to explain what he was doing.


----------



## Hdhead

DMRI2006 said:


> I'm new to the world of SWiM, but I went about upgrading my boxes a couple of weeks ago and am not exactly sure what the installer did or if I did OK on the whole process as far as pricing goes.
> 
> I had an offer from D* on my account (10+ years subscriber) for a free HD-DVR. The installer came on 4/30 and to make a long story short did this:
> 
> -Added new LMB to the front of my slimline dish -- looks like this:
> http://www.weaknees.com/images/sl5s-large.jpg
> 
> -Added new HR22-100 (HD-DVR), took away an H20-100
> 
> -Added refurbed H21-200 (HD Receiver), took away another H20-100 (which he wasn't contracted to do, but did once he asked if the set-up was working; turns out the H20-100 was DOA in our spare bedroom so he replaced it)
> 
> Total for this whole shindig was $20 for handling on the HR22-100 and that's it, no installation fee on anything else. Right now I have MRV activated through ethernet (as I wrote above, I emailed to add the $3 charge) and it's working great.
> 
> Should I have waited for DECA and the H24? If I want to upgrade from THIS point, how much more would they need to do? My wired network seems to work fine and the response between the DVR and receiver is excellent, but had I known this other upgrade package was coming, maybe I should have held out longer?? FWIW I'm pretty happy with this set-up as is, I don't know if DECA would improve the performance I currently have.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here, as always, for their help and assistance!


Keep what you have, it will cost you $150 to upgrade without addition of a H24 and sounds like your network works fine.


----------



## DMRI2006

Hdhead said:


> Keep what you have, it will cost you $150 to upgrade without addition of a H24 and sounds like your network works fine.


Thanks HDHead. I figured for $20 it wasn't a bad deal, as I've got MRV working just fine as is.


----------



## spydraver

Hdhead said:


> I wouldn't call it a success story until it is installed and working.:nono:


A good deal anyway. What is interesting when the installers came out 3 weeks ago to do the new dish and new install stuff, they said they had just been to a class that morning about the deca. So maybe the guys in my area will be up to speed on it hopefully.


----------



## iceturkee

Doug Brott said:


> I hope he didn't use an Ethernet port on one of your DVRs to connect to the network .. This is wrong.


there is a blue cable that comes out of the decca adapter that is hooked to an ethernet port on the dvr. where is it suppose to be connected?


----------



## veryoldschool

iceturkee said:


> there is a blue cable that comes out of the decca adapter that is hooked to an ethernet port on the dvr. where is it suppose to be connected?


That's fine, and it would be wrong if there was a second cable connected to the receiver's second network jack.


----------



## Doug Brott

iceturkee said:


> there is a blue cable that comes out of the decca adapter that is hooked to an ethernet port on the dvr. where is it suppose to be connected?


For DECAs connected to your receiver, the tail (white coax) is connected to your SWiM In port on your receiver (except for the HR20-100 which has special connection requirements). The cable from your Satellite is connected to the coax input on the DECA. The Ethernet (blue) cable is connected from the DECA directly to the Ethernet port on your receiver.

The same DECA can be used for broadband but instead a power inserter is connected to the tail and the Ethernet cable is connected to your router.


----------



## Doug Brott

veryoldschool said:


> That's fine, and it would be wrong if there was a second cable connected to the receiver's second network jack.


Correct .. One cable from DECA to Ethernet port is good. Two cables connected to Ethernet ports on back of your receiver is bad. Or, if you have any Ethernet cables from any receiver to your router directly (no DECA), that is bad too.

It's sounding like iceturkee is set up correctly, though.


----------



## RunnerFL

RAD said:


> MASTEC wanted to do that also since they've never seen a SWiM16 let alone have one in stock. Had to tell them that two SWiM8's won't work and needed the SWiM16, they're now trying to find one but don't know when they'll get one, but DirecTV was nice enough already charge my Visa for the hardware and install. :nono2:


Mastec here thought the 2 SWM8 approach would work initially but thankfully the Supervisor who came out to oversee the install realized a SWM16 was required and had one in his van.


----------



## RunnerFL

APorter said:


> Conflicting pictures between the First Look and the Sticky for the HR20-100. The sticky shows splitter before DECA needs the Stop Band Filter. The First Look pic of the HR20-100 shows the splitter before the DECA with no Stop Band filter.
> 
> I'm trying the splitter after the DECA now and not getting a sat signal (771)


The BSF goes on the output of the splitter that hooks up to Input 2. I just now realized the first look doesn't show the BSF.

So basically you have:

Splitter Output 1 > DECA > Input 1 on HR20-100
Splitter Output 2 > BSF > Input 2 on HR20-100


----------



## jsmuga

Hdhead said:


> Don't be surprised if they don't. I even called D* yesterday to confirm they were bringing a SWM16 and was told not worry it is noted on the work order. It wasn't on the work order when installer got here.:nono:


Installer just called will be here in 30 minutes and confirmed he had SWiM16.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

I have shared this picture many times. Perhaps it will help here as well.

This has two different SAT examples. The Slimline SL3S can also have the 5 LNB SWM as well.


----------



## Doug Brott

Yeah, folks with more than 8 tuners that are getting the DECA/MRV upgrade. Make sure that the installer uses a SWiM-16 instead of 2 SWiM-8s


----------



## Hdhead

RunnerFL said:


> The BSF goes on the output of the splitter that hooks up to Input 2. I just now realized the first look doesn't show the BSF.
> 
> So basically you have:
> 
> Splitter Output 1 > DECA > Input 1 on HR20-100
> Splitter Output 2 > BSF > Input 2 on HR20-100


Glad for you guys, guess I am screwed for today.


----------



## Hdhead

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, folks with more than 8 tuners that are getting the DECA/MRV upgrade. Make sure that the installer uses a SWiM-16 instead of 2 SWiM-8s


Trying real hard Doug as I continually repeat the 3 P's to myself. But this baby might blow.:eek2:


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Installer here 2 hrs early... good thing I woke up early!


----------



## RunnerFL

Hdhead said:


> Glad for you guys, guess I am screwed for today.


How so?


----------



## veryoldschool

RunnerFL said:


> How so?


Where, Oh where, has my SWiM-16 gone. :lol:


----------



## Hdhead

RunnerFL said:


> How so?


Check the earlier posts about my adventure today.


----------



## uncouth

Getting a little anxious about my MRV/DECA installation today... Hopefully it will go a lot smoother than some of the stories here. About 3 hours left in the 12-4 window - if there are any issues with the install I'll check in here and have the tech look at the diagrams. Thank heaven for this forum, so good to have you guys to help out in case things go haywire..


----------



## jcwest

Getting ready to call in my upgrade request but first have a couple of silly questions, please!!

I currently have the Slimline 5 dish. Have 4 lines from the dish to the Multi-switch.

1. What is the most likely setup I will get? 
Utilize existing dish with a SWM8 multi-switch or install a Slimline SWM dish?

2. Can my existing dish be upgraded by just changing to the SWM LNB? 

3. Which of the two choices are the most desireable?

Thanks J C 

OK three questions.


----------



## veryoldschool

jcwest said:


> Getting ready to call in my upgrade request but first have a couple of silly questions, please!!
> 
> I currently have the Slimline 5 dish. Have 4 lines from the dish to the Multi-switch.
> 
> 1. What is the most likely setup I will get?
> Utilize existing dish with a SWM8 multi-switch or install a Slimline SWM dish?
> 
> 2. Can my existing dish be upgraded by just changing to the SWM LNB?
> 
> 3. Which of the two choices are the most desireable?
> 
> Thanks J C
> 
> OK three questions.


#2. :lol: [if you don't have the old AT-9 dish]


----------



## seern

Well, I just got a straight answer from a csr as to why we can't schedule an appointment to install my equipment. The local Mastec office has not trained any of their people yet. The message he got on his computer when he tried to schedule the appointment was "No trained personnel available". He verified our interpretation with a supervisor.


----------



## DiSH Defector

DVDKingdom said:


> Whole-Home DVR Service upgrade was done today. However I had some disappointing and even maddening issues. First the tech didn't properly upgrade my HR20-100, didn't install the BSF (Band Stop Filter) or splitter. I mentioned the need for the BSF but was unable to find the appropriate procedure to use. The tech tried a couple different ways of hooking the BSF and DECA up but never found the correct way. He came to the inaccurate conclusion the HR20-100 was defective because when Hookimg the DECA adapter to SAT-1 it had but no power but signal was received. Next hooking it up to SAT-2 gave power but no SAT signal. After the techs lefts I noticed there was an unauthorized Adult PPV shown on my recent activity on the DirecTV site. Checking the receiver shows was ordered at 3:31 PM while techs were here (2:14 till 6:00). What pissed me off the most was when I reported this to DirecTV the rep reversed the charges but stated it was a one-time courtesy credit for the Lifetime of the account. This is rediculous BS, I have sent a complaint of the matter to the Customer Advocate (Office of The President).


To be safe you probably want to check your bill when it comes (or is available to view online) because the 3:31 pm time you saw could very well be just the time that the receiver called out once it made the network connection during installation. It's possible it was ordered previously but the receiver never called out to report the purchase. When PPV's appear on your bill, they will have the DATE they were ordered.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Well, the install is complete and working great! Total time required: 1.5 hours (completed before the start of my install window).

This was the guy's first DECA install. San Diego is so overloaded with orders (of any kind) this guy came in from Riverside (employee, not a contractor).

The Bad: He forced a software install. I went from the latest CE to the NR. I lost *all* my recordings.

They also replaced my SWM splitter. The previous SWM splitter worked with DECA, but since it did not have a "DECA Approved" green sticker, it was swapped out. He also installed a band filter, though again, the system worked without it... (because my SL5 LNB wasn't "DECA Approved"). No biggie.

Here's the installs from Spaghetti Junction (what I call the space behind my TVs):

*Click here to see the entire photoset on Flickr*

*Living Room:*
Installing the DECA









After install showing DECA to the router, splitter, and both power adapters (one for SWM, one for DECA)









*Master Bedroom:*









*Guest Room/Office:*









*The old SWM splitter they swapped out for a newer, larger splitter:*


----------



## water1

Sorry for the repost but I didn't get a reply in the last 100 posts.
My MRV upgrade install is scheduled for next Wednesday.
I have 16 tuners but my workorder does not show a SWiM-16. Should I be concerned or do the installers allways carry these on their trucks?
Can someone point me to a wiring diagram for a SWM16 install?


----------



## veryoldschool

dirtyblueshirt said:


> They also replaced my SWM-6 with a SWM-8. The SWM-6 worked with DECA, but since it did not have a "DECA Approved" green sticker, it was swapped out. He also installed a band filter, though again, the system worked without it... (because my SL5 LNB wasn't "DECA Approved"). No biggie.


Must have been a SWM5 because they never made a SWM6.
If you new SWM8 has a green sticker, then the bandstop filter isn't needed and you could use both SWM outputs if you needed to.


----------



## Davenlr

veryoldschool said:


> Must have been a SWM5 because they never made a SWM6.
> If you new SWM8 has a green sticker, then the bandstop filter isn't needed and you could use both SWM outputs if you needed to.


I was in the test, but never heard this (or missed it). I have a green dot SWiM5 LNB *and* a bandstop filter. You are saying I really dont need the bandstop filter? Its not hurting anything, apparently, but just curious.


----------



## veryoldschool

water1 said:


> Sorry for the repost but I didn't get a reply in the last 100 posts.
> My MRV upgrade install is scheduled for next Wednesday.
> I have 16 tuners but my workorder does not show a SWiM-16. Should I be concerned or do the installers allways carry these on their trucks?
> Can someone point me to a wiring diagram for a SWM16 install?


Can't help with if they will have one or not


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Spanky_Partain said:


> I have shared this picture many times. Perhaps it will help here as well.
> 
> This has two different SAT examples. The Slimline SL3S can also have the 5 LNB SWM as well.


Mark that's a great diagram, I actually saved that to my computer as a reference a while back.


----------



## veryoldschool

Davenlr said:


> I was in the test, but never heard this (or missed it). I have a green dot SWiM5 LNB *and* a bandstop filter. You are saying I really dont need the bandstop filter? Its not hurting anything, apparently, but just curious.


belt and suspenders :lol:
"Green" means filter not needed, but doesn't hurt anything either.


----------



## Hdhead

water1 said:


> Sorry for the repost but I didn't get a reply in the last 100 posts.
> My MRV upgrade install is scheduled for next Wednesday.
> I have 16 tuners but my workorder does not show a SWiM-16. Should I be concerned or do the installers allways carry these on their trucks?
> Can someone point me to a wiring diagram for a SWM16 install?


Be concerned my install was canceled today because they had no swm16's on the truck. Was going to use 2 swm8s but I stopped them dead in their tracks. No idea when I will mine now.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

veryoldschool said:


> Must have been a SWM5 because they never made a SWM6.
> If you new SWM8 has a green sticker, then the bandstop filter isn't needed and you could use both SWM outputs if you needed to.


Corrected, my bad. They actually replaced the SWM Splitter, since my LNB had SWM built-in.


----------



## dwcolvin

water1 said:


> Sorry for the repost but I didn't get a reply in the last 100 posts.
> My MRV upgrade install is scheduled for next Wednesday.
> I have 16 tuners but my workorder does not show a SWiM-16. Should I be concerned or do the installers allways carry these on their trucks?
> Can someone point me to a wiring diagram for a SWM16 install?


SWiM-16s are _very_ new... definitely not standard equipment. You could call and have a note added to the order saying SWiM-16 required, but it still may not help.

A SWiM-16 has four wires coming in from the LNB, and two outputs, SWM1/PWR and SWM2 (there's other stuff, but it's not important). The SWM1/PWR and SWM2 outputs are wired to splitters, and each output can support a maximum of 8 tuners. (It's like two separate SWM-8s, but the DECA is bridged). The SWiM-16 can be powered either by a Power Inserter at one of the receiver locations on the SWM1/PWR connector, or directly on a PWR connector.


----------



## Willy1

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, folks with more than 8 tuners that are getting the DECA/MRV upgrade. Make sure that the installer uses a SWiM-16 instead of 2 SWiM-8s


When you say 8 tuners, do you mean 8 HR DVRs or 4 HR DVRs with 2 tuners each? I have 7 HR2x so that means I need a SWM 16, right?

And what do we say to them to convince them for sure that the 2 SWM 8s won't work and that a SWM 16 is required? Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

Willy1 said:


> When you say 8 tuners, do you mean 8 HR DVRs or 4 HR DVRs with 2 tuners each? I have 7 HR2x so that means I need a SWM 16, right?
> 
> And what do we say to them to convince them for sure that the 2 SWM 8s won't work and that a SWM 16 is required? Thanks.


eight tuners = 4 DVRs.
DECA + more than eight tuners means SWiM-16 or nothing.


----------



## dwcolvin

Willy1 said:


> When you say 8 tuners, do you mean 8 HR DVRs or 4 HR DVRs with 2 tuners each? I have 7 HR2x so that means I need a SWM 16, right?
> 
> And what do we say to them to convince them for sure that the 2 SWM 8s won't work and that a SWM 16 is required? Thanks.


You tell them that DirecTV policy now _requires_ a SWiM-16 for anything over 8 tuners, and a SWM Expander with 2 SWM-8s will not bridge DECA between the two SWM-8s. He may not have a SWiM-16 (he may never have even _seen_ a SWiM-16), and may have to come back when he does. If he balks at getting a SWiM-16, call D* and escalate.


----------



## gary900

The email route finally worked! It took 20 hours, but no more getting lied to or cut off.

Response (Michael W ID U5694) - 05/15/2010 11:13 AM
Dear xxxxxxxxx,


Thanks for writing. I appreciate the opportunity to assist you. I was able to added Whole Home DVR Service to your account. This service is $3 per month. The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page.

Thanks again for writing.


Sincerely,

Michael W ID U5694
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist

P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.

Customer (xxxxxxx) - 05/14/2010 01:42 PM
Hi. I have my receivers connected via my home network (ethernet) and would like to enable Whole Home DVR Service (MRV). I do not need any new equipment.

I understand that in order to enable the service, I need to have a new account attribute added to my account. I've been told: "Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported" 

Please set this flag on my account so that I can enable this service. Regards


----------



## RunnerFL

water1 said:


> Sorry for the repost but I didn't get a reply in the last 100 posts.
> My MRV upgrade install is scheduled for next Wednesday.
> I have 16 tuners but my workorder does not show a SWiM-16. Should I be concerned or do the installers allways carry these on their trucks?
> Can someone point me to a wiring diagram for a SWM16 install?


When they call to verify your install on Wednesday ask the installer if he has a SWM16 for you since you have 16 tuners.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

I just got off the phone with DirecTV... I want to know from the other users...

When DirecTV forced a software download onto your DVRs, *did anyone else lose any or all recorded programs?*

The agent on the phone said (and for all I know it could be something he pulled out his backside) that when they force software onto the DVRs to enable MRV, it will wipe all data (including recordings) from the DVR.

Of course, he wouldn't offer any compensation ("we only compensate for live TV, not loss of recorded programs.")


----------



## RAD

Brother in law tried to get them to enable MRV via an e-mail, no luck:

_"As you've heard, we've just launched the Whole Home DVR Service nationally. In order to enjoy this feature,you'll need to have at least a Whole Home enabled HD DVR and a secondary HD or HD DVR receiver. I see that you have all of the proper equipments and even enjoyed it during our beta testing. However, as of this time, we made major changes on how receivers will be networked and connected so merely adding the service may not be enough. To determine what else you need, you can visit our website at DIRECTV.com/WholeHome or you can call us at 1-800-531-5000 so that we can assist you."_

Responded to that saying he doesn't need connected home, just enable MRV, hoping that it works the 2nd time, he really doesn't want to spend the $149 for connected home.


----------



## veryoldschool

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I just got off the phone with DirecTV... I want to know from the other users...
> 
> When DirecTV forced a software download onto your DVRs, *did anyone else lose any or all recorded programs?*
> 
> The agent on the phone said (and for all I know it could be something he pulled out his backside) that when they force software onto the DVRs to enable MRV, it will wipe all data (including recordings) from the DVR.
> 
> Of course, he wouldn't offer any compensation ("we only compensate for live TV, not loss of recorded programs.")


This was due [mostly] to the current CE [cycle] verses the NR.


----------



## Doug Brott

veryoldschool said:


> This was due [mostly] to the current CE [cycle] verses the NR.


Yes .. and no more CE talk here in the normal forums, please. Use the CE forum for that discussion.


----------



## jgriffin7

My result: success!
Called this morning and went through the 'Doug' process. CSR said all was fine after talking to a supervisor. She initially was on the wrong screen, but said she found where to add the account attribute for MRV, she did it, and stated all was good to go.

About 4 hours later I still didn't see whole home dvr on my account, and my receivers still showed beta. I wanted to make sure my grandfathered package of Choice + HDDVR wasn't causing a problem, so I changed my package on the website to just Choice. I didn't have to add back HD and DVR; the system did that for me.

I then called back in and talked to another CSR. She stated that all was OK on my account, but since I was a beta tester, I could continue to use whole home for another week without paying. And if they enabled it today, I would have to start paying the $3/month today. She told me that next Saturday I would get a message on my screen that the beta period was over, and to call back then. Out of curiosity, I asked her the status of my MRV Compatibility attribute. She stated that valid values were 'y' or 'u', and mine was set to 'y'. I told her I was OK with paying $3/month starting today, and asked if she could change the attribute to 'u'. She said she could do that, and then did it. I asked her to then re-authorize my units, and almost immediately the beta status went away. Shortly after that, I can see the pro-rated whole home charge on my account online, and the service shows as 'activated'.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## ronkuba

veryoldschool said:


> eight tuners = 4 DVRs.
> DECA + more than eight tuners means SWiM-16 or nothing.


I have 10 tuners and the installer put swm8. Every thing seems to work right. Should I be concerned?


----------



## RAD

ronkuba said:


> I have 10 tuners and the installer put swm8. Every thing seems to work right. Should I be concerned?


Yes, you should be concerned, if you have more then 8 tuners you must have the SWiM16.


----------



## APorter

Two supervisors came out today and no configuration they tried worked on the HR20-100's. They said I needed to call Directv about swapping out for a newer model and of course Directv says boxes should work and the swap in a minumum of 2 boxes which they already swapped.


----------



## Hdhead

ronkuba said:


> I have 10 tuners and the installer put swm8. Every thing seems to work right. Should I be concerned?


If you only have one swm8 then 2 of your tuners are not operating. Check dvrs make sure both tuners are active.


----------



## MikeW

Does the insertion of your home network via a DECA module take up a channel on your SWM? In other words, if I have 4 HD DVRS and one DECA for broadband, would a SWM8 still be sufficient?


----------



## Hdhead

APorter said:


> Two supervisors came out today and no configuration they tried worked on the HR20-100's. They said I needed to call Directv about swapping out for a newer model and of course Directv says boxes should work and the swap in a minumum of 2 boxes which they already swapped.


You in a heapo trouble..


----------



## RunnerFL

MikeW said:


> Does the insertion of your home network via a DECA module take up a channel on your SWM? In other words, if I have 4 HD DVRS and one DECA for broadband, would a SWM8 still be sufficient?


No, the broadband connection doesn't count as a tuner.


----------



## Willy1

Hdhead said:


> You in a heapo trouble..


Why the trouble?


----------



## Rich

dminches said:


> Where is the "tools" option located? I can't find it.


Go to the website and sign in. Then put "tools" into the search box. You will see some options come up. One of them will be "Support Tools". Click on that. One of the options that comes up will be "Refresh your Receiver". Click on that and you'll see all your receivers. Now click on "Select All" and then "Refresh Services". All your receivers will be refreshed and, hopefully, your problem will be solved.

Rich


----------



## ronkuba

Hdhead said:


> If you only have one swm8 then 2 of your tuners are not operating. Check dvrs make sure both tuners are active.


Great!!! I get to call Directv again:nono2:


----------



## Rich

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I just got off the phone with DirecTV... I want to know from the other users...
> 
> When DirecTV forced a software download onto your DVRs, *did anyone else lose any or all recorded programs?*
> 
> The agent on the phone said (and for all I know it could be something he pulled out his backside) that when they force software onto the DVRs to enable MRV, it will wipe all data (including recordings) from the DVR.
> 
> Of course, he wouldn't offer any compensation ("we only compensate for live TV, not loss of recorded programs.")


If you're using the Ethernet setup, he's wrong. I lost nothing.

Rich


----------



## APorter

This just keeps getting worse as only one tuner is working on both the boxes.


----------



## RunnerFL

APorter said:


> This just keeps getting worse as only one tuner is working on both the boxes.


How are you DECA units wired? Please be specific or include pics for us.


----------



## grafixfreak

I just made the call. The woman I spoke to was very nice and helpful. Decided to go the DTV route instead of using just my ethernet. She told my non-compatible boxes would be swapped out for boxes that work in the Whole Home DVR service. I asked if my R15-100 box would be swapped out for an HD DVR and she told me most likely because the equipment that is supposed to work in this setup is all HD capable.... I have an appointment for this coming Tuesday morning--lets see what happens.


----------



## DMRI2006

> Responded to that saying he doesn't need connected home, just enable MRV, hoping that it works the 2nd time, he really doesn't want to spend the $149 for connected home.


He might've done it originally, but I made sure I cut and pasted the exact text of the email that rehashed Doug's CSR script in it. Can't hurt to include that info.


----------



## stp890

jgriffin7 said:


> My result: success!
> Called this morning and went through the 'Doug' process. CSR said all was fine after talking to a supervisor. She initially was on the wrong screen, but said she found where to add the account attribute for MRV, she did it, and stated all was good to go.
> 
> About 4 hours later I still didn't see whole home dvr on my account, and my receivers still showed beta. I wanted to make sure my grandfathered package of Choice + HDDVR wasn't causing a problem, so I changed my package on the website to just Choice. I didn't have to add back HD and DVR; the system did that for me.
> 
> I then called back in and talked to another CSR. She stated that all was OK on my account, but since I was a beta tester, I could continue to use whole home for another week without paying. And if they enabled it today, I would have to start paying the $3/month today. She told me that next Saturday I would get a message on my screen that the beta period was over, and to call back then. Out of curiosity, I asked her the status of my MRV Compatibility attribute. She stated that valid values were 'y' or 'u', and mine was set to 'y'. I told her I was OK with paying $3/month starting today, and asked if she could change the attribute to 'u'. She said she could do that, and then did it. I asked her to then re-authorize my units, and almost immediately the beta status went away. Shortly after that, I can see the pro-rated whole home charge on my account online, and the service shows as 'activated'.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.


I was in the same situation last night where everything was set, but I had Choice xtra + HDDVR. On your recommendation, I went ahead and changed my package online. Apparently, that by itself will not allow you to activate the service online, even if I logged out and back in. I called and spoke with a csr (who didn't even know what Whole Home DVR Service was, so I was really scared for a moment) but after being on hold for about 10 minutes she came back and said it was activated and everything was done. I wasn't sure if the flag would remain when I changed my package but I guess it did. It now appears in my account online and beta is gone from the MRV settings on the receiver.


----------



## APorter

RunnerFL said:


> How are you DECA units wired? Please be specific or include pics for us.


Here's the set-up:

-Installed a SL3 SWM 
-Cable from dish runs into the multiswitch in the house
-One cable from multiswitch to each tv location
-One cable from multiswitch going to power supply
-At the HR20-100 cable goes to the DECA; from the DECA to splitter; both outputs from splitter to the box
-All three lights on DECA are green
-H24 can see one of the boxes; HR20-100 both say no network DVR detected and only has one tuner


----------



## APorter

TheRatPatrol said:


> Looks like you're missing this


That's only if the splitter is before the DECA. Tried that set-up no worky.


----------



## veryoldschool

APorter said:


> Here's the set-up:
> 
> -Installed a SL3 SWM
> -Cable from dish runs into the multiswitch in the house
> -One cable from multiswitch to each tv location
> -One cable from multiswitch going to power supply
> -At the HR20-100 cable goes to the DECA; from the DECA to splitter; both outputs from splitter to the box
> -All three lights on DECA are green
> -H24 can see one of the boxes; HR20-100 both say no network DVR detected and only has one tuner


I'd have to guess your "multiswitch" is a splitter, since the SL3 SWM can't have another multiswitch added.
The DECA in the photo, looks to have all yellow LEDs.
Can you give more details as to their status?


----------



## APorter

veryoldschool said:


> I'd have to guess your "multiswitch" is a splitter, since the SL3 SWM can't have another multiswitch added.
> The DECA in the photo, looks to have all yellow LEDs.
> Can you give more details as to their status?


Yes I meant splitter. The lights are green.


----------



## veryoldschool

APorter said:


> Yes I meant splitter. The lights are green.


OK, so what does the info screen on the DVR show for networking & internet connectivity?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

veryoldschool said:


> OK, so what does the info screen on the DVR show for networking & internet connectivity?


This is when we need video conferencing. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

TheRatPatrol said:


> This is when we need video conferencing. :lol:


You wouldn't want to know what I really look like. :eek2: :nono: :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL

veryoldschool said:


> I'd have to guess your "multiswitch" is a splitter, since the SL3 SWM can't have another multiswitch added.
> The DECA in the photo, looks to have all yellow LEDs.
> Can you give more details as to their status?


Shouldn't his DECA be after the splitter since it's for an HR20-100?

It should be:

Splitter Output 1 > DECA > HR20-100 Sat Input 2
Splitter Output 2 > BSF, or not > HR20-100 Sat Input 1


----------



## veryoldschool

RunnerFL said:


> Shouldn't his DECA be after the splitter since it's for an HR20-100?
> 
> It should be:
> 
> Splitter Output 1 > DECA > HR20-100 Sat Input 2
> Splitter Output 2 > BSF, or not > HR20-100 Sat Input 1


There are two way this will work, if there isn't another problem.


the splitter is between the DECA and the receiver inputs and SAT #2 is the DC power side of the splitter to feed the DECA.
the splitter is in front of the DECA and the DECA connects directly to SAT #2. In this config, there "should be" the bandstop filter between the splitter and SAT #1.


----------



## uncouth

Guys quick question. The installer put the DECA units in (3 to my 3 boxes and 1 to the router)... While ON DEMAND works, the units do not see each other's playlists at all...

He reset the boxes, opted out of MRV beta, had DirecTV refresh units. No go. What are we missing?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Can they go out to the internet or pass any networking tests.


----------



## MikeW

uncouth said:


> Guys quick question. The installer put the DECA units in (3 to my 3 boxes and 1 to the router)... While ON DEMAND works, the units do not see each other's playlists at all...
> 
> He reset the boxes, opted out of MRV beta, had DirecTV refresh units. No go. What are we missing?


Re-run network setup. It will prompt to allow sharing.


----------



## Davenlr

uncouth said:


> , opted out of MRV beta


If its still showing BETA, the box hasnt been updated yet. OPT IN to the beta, and it should work until the box gets authorized for the service.


----------



## LameLefty

uncouth said:


> Guys quick question. The installer put the DECA units in (3 to my 3 boxes and 1 to the router)... While ON DEMAND works, the units do not see each other's playlists at all...
> 
> He reset the boxes, opted out of MRV beta, had DirecTV refresh units. No go. What are we missing?


Sounds like they haven't set the Whole-Home DVR Service flag on your account yet. Once you opted out of the Beta, they don't show each other's playlists.

When you go to the System Setup Menu and drill down to Multi-Room, what does it say?


----------



## veryoldschool

uncouth said:


> Guys quick question. The installer put the DECA units in (3 to my 3 boxes and 1 to the router)... While ON DEMAND works, the units do not see each other's playlists at all...
> 
> He reset the boxes, opted out of MRV beta, had DirecTV refresh units. No go. What are we missing?


check the yellow button option under playlist to see if you're set for local or ALL.
Also make sure you opt -in again.


----------



## APorter

veryoldschool said:


> OK, so what does the info screen on the DVR show for networking & internet connectivity?


1. Can not detect Network & can not detect internet
2. Fix my tuner problem. Installer didn't switch boxes to dual tuner after disconnecting OTA


----------



## Todd H

I'm all set.

Installation went well up until the point where I told the installer another DECA was needed to connect my receivers to my network. He was apparently under the impression that he could just use the second ethernet port on my HR-23. After a quick call to DirecTV, everything was straightened out and the third DECA was installed. Installers were very friendly and the whole process took very little time. Overall I'm pleased.


----------



## uncouth

He's actually on the phone with DTV and the csr is saying he can't find a place in my account to set the WHOLE HOME DVR flag... 

Is this where I should provide them Doug's step by step guide?


----------



## veryoldschool

APorter said:


> 1. Can not detect Network & can not detect internet
> 2. Fix my tuner problem. Installer didn't switch boxes to dual tuner after disconnecting OTA


So you've got green LEDs, but the receiver has lost its network connection.
Time to reboot and/or re-run the "get connected" for the network setup in the setup menu.


----------



## LameLefty

uncouth said:


> He's actually on the phone with DTV and the csr is saying he can't find a place in my account to set the WHOLE HOME DVR flag...
> 
> Is this where I should provide them Doug's step by step guide?


Ugh. That shouldn't be necessary since you're already getting a full DECA installation.


----------



## jsmuga

Had my install today. FYI the ordering system did not specify a SWiM16 for my install. 6 HDDVR's = 12 tuners The only reason the Tech had one was D* emailed the installers on Friday to verify what SWiM was being delivered. The Tech stated he had to jump through hoops to get one to bring to my house. He was very nice but had to call every step of the way for guidance. I want to thank everyone at DBSTALK for all the info, this install would never had been completed with all the info on this site. It is working great. One odd situation when he tried a 2way splitter where the internet is connecting to the DECA cloud it would not work. He put a 4way in and it works great.  
Otherwise very happy.

P.S. The PI for the internet DECA is now very small.


----------



## veryoldschool

uncouth said:


> He's actually on the phone with DTV and the csr is saying he can't find a place in my account to set the WHOLE HOME DVR flag...
> 
> Is this where I should provide them Doug's step by step guide?


Well if they can't find it, then yes. With the DECA the setting should be "Y" not "u".


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

uncouth said:


> He's actually on the phone with DTV and the csr is saying he can't find a place in my account to set the WHOLE HOME DVR flag...
> 
> *Is this where I should provide them Doug's step by step guide?*


Yes


----------



## larryk

I am about to bite the bullet and call and order the Deca upgrade. I have two HR20-700's so I know that there is no problem with the DVR's, I have been beta testing for many months using two wga600's wireless N, in lan party mode connected to each other, and it works well. My only question in that I have an HR10-250 in my guest room that I activate when I have out of town guests, I know that it can't be used for MRV, or even much HD, BUT, can I still get a signal on it (I only have one tuner hooked up)when needed?
Thanks.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

larryk said:


> I am about to bite the bullet and call and order the Deca upgrade. I have two HR20-700's so I know that there is no problem with the DVR's, I have been beta testing for many months using two wga600's wireless N, in lan party mode connected to each other, and it works well. My only question in that I have an HR10-250 in my guest room that I activate when I have out of town guests, I know that it can't be used for MRV, or even much HD, BUT, can I still get a signal on it (I only have one tuner hooked up)when needed?
> Thanks.


DECA requires SWM. If the HR10-250 is SWM capable then yes. It is possible to use a SWM that will supply legacy connection, but the new ones with SWM built into the LNB will NOT support legacy connections.


----------



## GibsonGuy

Doug Brott said:


> Correct .. One cable from DECA to Ethernet port is good. Two cables connected to Ethernet ports on back of your receiver is bad. Or, if you have any Ethernet cables from any receiver to your router directly (no DECA), that is bad too.


In looking at my system, I don't see any connection from the DECA to my router. To get from the closest box you would have to run the wire through the crawl space to get to the router. I have a HR20-700, HR21-100 an he installed a HR23-700. All just have DECAs attached and MRV works fine. He did tell me if I wanted On Demand and the Music and photo I would need to take my powerline adapter that was in the HR20 before he attachd the DECA and plug it into the HR21 or HR23. Said to make sure I switched the DECA to the other port when I did this. After rebooting I have MRV and ondemand. Doesn't sound like this is a good way to do it. Had my install on Friday. What problems would this cause and is it best to have them back out?


----------



## veryoldschool

larryk said:


> I am about to bite the bullet and call and order the Deca upgrade. I have two HR20-700's so I know that there is no problem with the DVR's, I have been beta testing for many months using two wga600's wireless N, in lan party mode connected to each other, and it works well. My only question in that I have an HR10-250 in my guest room that I activate when I have out of town guests, I know that it can't be used for MRV, or even much HD, BUT, can I still get a signal on it (I only have one tuner hooked up)when needed?
> Thanks.





Spanky_Partain said:


> DECA requires SWM. If the HR10-250 is SWM capable then yes. It is possible to use a SWM that will supply legacy connection, but the new ones with SWM built into the LNB will NOT support legacy connections.


The HR10-250 will have to go since it isn't a SWM receiver.
Going with a SWM8 and using the legacy ports for it is the only way, but DirecTV/installer has been told not to do this.


----------



## veryoldschool

GibsonGuy said:


> In looking at my system, I don't see any connection from the DECA to my router. To get from the closest box you would have to run the wire through the crawl space to get to the router. I have a HR20-700, HR21-100 an he installed a HR23-700. All just have DECAs attached and MRV works fine. He did tell me if I wanted On Demand and the Music and photo I would need to take my powerline adapter that was in the HR20 before he attachd the DECA and plug it into the *HR21 or HR23. Said to make sure I switched the DECA to the other port when I did this. *After rebooting I have MRV and ondemand. Doesn't sound like this is a good way to do it. Had my install on Friday. What problems would this cause and is it best to have them back out?


Since getting to your router seems hard, what "should have happened" is he added another DECA for the powerline to your network.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

A refresh of this image.


----------



## njfoses

seern said:


> Well, I just got a straight answer from a csr as to why we can't schedule an appointment to install my equipment. The local Mastec office has not trained any of their people yet. The message he got on his computer when he tried to schedule the appointment was "No trained personnel available". He verified our interpretation with a supervisor.


I have the same issue not being able to have an install scheduled. I called back today and while the rep couldn't 100% verify thats the issue here she said its definitely a possibility. She said i would receive a phone call from an installation supervisor to give me an eta on an install date. Im not holding my breath but will give it till Wednesday or so before i call back again.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

I am in the wrong business...

What do you say VOS, you do the work beneath the house I do the work on the ladder and we could get people up and going and maybe make $3 to pay for our MRV. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

Spanky_Partain said:


> I am in the wrong business...
> 
> What do you say VOS, you do the work beneath the house I do the work on the ladder and we could get people up and going and maybe make $3 to pay for our MRV. :lol:


Who buys the beer? :lol:


----------



## bobnielsen

Spanky_Partain said:


> I am in the wrong business...
> 
> What do you say VOS, you do the work beneath the house I do the work on the ladder and we could get people up and going and maybe make $3 to pay for our MRV. :lol:


Hey, that's almost as much as the HSPs pay the installers :lol:


----------



## ronkuba

Try to get my swm8 to a swim16 is like pulling teeth. Directv csr has no idea what I am talking about but noted on her notes to the installer. I get the installer on the phone he say there is no such thing. Says has never heard of a swim16 only 8. He tell me he will call some people to figure it out. All I want is my dvr's to work properly Waiting for another call back. I love directv been with them since 96. They need to handle things like this whole home dvr better. Tech should never come to a house not knowing how to install this. They should have a trainer with them.


----------



## njfoses

Worst part is that if the installer would just come here with the equipment i can walk him through how to hook it all up. Ill be the trainer lol.


----------



## veryoldschool

ronkuba said:


> Try to get my swm8 to a swim16 is like pulling teeth. Directv csr has no idea what I am talking about but noted on her notes to the installer. I get the installer on the phone he say there is no such thing. Says has never heard of a swim16 only 8. He tell me he will call some people to figure it out. All I want is my dvr's to work properly Waiting for another call back. I love directv been with them since 96. They need to handle things like this whole home dvr better. Tech should never come to a house not knowing how to install this. They should have a trainer with them.





njfoses said:


> Worst part is that if the installer would just come here with the equipment i can walk him through how to hook it all up. Ill be the trainer lol.


While this is true, remember this is only day three of this national rollout, so not everyone is up to speed.
"option 2" would be to have none of us have this now and wait until everyone was 100% up to speed and we'd be having this maybe in August.


----------



## uncouth

Thanks for all suggestions guys. We spoke to a higher level tech who knew exactly how to find the correct flag and refresh the boxes. We're up and running and all three boxes run flawlessly.


----------



## gnxz

Pencil in another one for the email system...

I emailed DirecTV last night about the Whole Home DVR. I explained that I have and HR20 & HR21 currently wired with CAT5 cable and participated in the beta testing. I also wrote that I had an AT9 dish along with a SWM8 already installed and working.

I included Doug's script and a reference to the DORIS database. On my account, I went ahead and changed my programming from the Legacy version of the Choice XTRA w/ HD DVR to the newer Choice XTRA where HD & DVR are listed a la cart.

I just happened to be playing around with the menu and noticed that the BETA label had disappeared. Sure as heck, I checked my email and had a response from DirecTV confirming that Whole Home DVR had been activated. The account also confirms it.

So for those that are not having any luck on the phone, email as suggested by others is the way to go. My response took less than 24 hours.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

uncouth said:


> Thanks for all suggestions guys. We spoke to a higher level tech who knew exactly how to find the correct flag and refresh the boxes. We're up and running and all three boxes run flawlessly.


Glad to hear it. Congrats.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

uncouth said:


> Thanks for all suggestions guys. We spoke to a higher level tech who knew exactly how to find the correct flag and refresh the boxes. We're up and running and all three boxes run flawlessly.


Another few days down the road...this will be a routine event.


----------



## ronkuba

veryoldschool said:


> While this is true, remember this is only day three of this national rollout, so not everyone is up to speed.
> "option 2" would be to have none of us have this now and wait until everyone was 100% up to speed and we'd be having this maybe in August.


I understand that but they shouldn't release something without the proper training. I would have been happy to wait for the properly trained tech. My point is they should never send a tech out alone to do something he has only one class on.

Update to my swm8 to swim16. they apparently are going to have a tech out on Monday between 12 and 4. I told them to make sure they have a swim 16 on the truck. He said they would. I don't drink but after this I might start:sure:


----------



## Doug Brott

While I think that VOS has already covered it from asking about the lights on the DECA .. The power passing line for that 2-way splitter should be connected to Sat-2 (per this post). Sat-1 should go to the non-power passing side of the splitter.

Also, are there two Ethernet ports on the HR20-100? Is it in the right one? Port #1 on the top? (again from the diagram).



APorter said:


> Here's the set-up:
> 
> -Installed a SL3 SWM
> -Cable from dish runs into the multiswitch in the house
> -One cable from multiswitch to each tv location
> -One cable from multiswitch going to power supply
> -At the HR20-100 cable goes to the DECA; from the DECA to splitter; both outputs from splitter to the box
> -All three lights on DECA are green
> -H24 can see one of the boxes; HR20-100 both say no network DVR detected and only has one tuner


----------



## GibsonGuy

veryoldschool said:


> Since getting to your router seems hard, what "should have happened" is he added another DECA for the powerline to your network.


Thanks for the feedback. With everything working I didn't really want go into that darn crawl space.


----------



## p3pilot

Doug Brott said:


> Until the official Broadband DECAs are available .. The Installers should be doing this.
> 
> *Broadband DECA* - The open coax connection (on right side of image) will be connected into your SWiM network via either an open port on your existing splitter or by adding a new splitter. The Ethernet cable connects to your router.


My installer is telling me he cannot do the install because the Broadband DECA is on the order and he doesn't have one. Is there any way to have DirecTV tell him that he should use the method referenced above?


----------



## jsmuga

An observation after my DECA install today. MRV worked great with my wired network, but I do see a faster response using trick play with DECA.


----------



## LameLefty

jsmartin99 said:


> An observation after my DECA install today. MRV worked great with my wired network, but I do see a faster response using trick play with DECA.


Glad it's working well for you! 

Slight aside: And those of us who said so a few weeks ago were called "shills", "fanbois" and "Kool-Aid drinkers" . . .


----------



## RunnerFL

veryoldschool said:


> There are two way this will work, if there isn't another problem.
> 
> 
> the splitter is between the DECA and the receiver inputs and SAT #2 is the DC power side of the splitter to feed the DECA.
> the splitter is in front of the DECA and the DECA connects directly to SAT #2. In this config, there "should be" the bandstop filter between the splitter and SAT #1.


Ahhh, ok very interesting.


----------



## David Ortiz

Doug Brott said:


> While I think that VOS has already covered it from asking about the lights on the DECA .. The power passing line for that 2-way splitter should be connected to Sat-2 (per this post). Sat-1 should go to the non-power passing side of the splitter.
> 
> Also, are there two Ethernet ports on the HR20-100? Is it in the right one? Port #1 on the top? (again from the diagram).


According to photos in the First Look, there are 2 ethernet ports. I have the same 2 way splitter, and it looks like the power passing port is connected to Sat-2 (DECA lights are working, so that makes sense). It does look from the picture like the ethernet cable might be plugged into the lower port (wrong one).


----------



## RunnerFL

Spanky_Partain said:


> I am in the wrong business...
> 
> What do you say VOS, you do the work beneath the house I do the work on the ladder and we could get people up and going and maybe make $3 to pay for our MRV. :lol:


hah! The Supervisor that came out to watch and help with my install was so impressed with my existing setup and wiring that he said I should work for him.


----------



## veryoldschool

ronkuba said:


> I understand that but they shouldn't release something without the proper training. I would have been happy to wait for the properly trained tech. My point is they should never send a tech out alone to do something he has only one class on.
> 
> Update to my swm8 to swim16. they apparently are going to have a tech out on Monday between 12 and 4. I told them to make sure they have a swim 16 on the truck. He said they would. I don't drink but after this I might start:sure:


Glad things are coming together for you.
Yes everyone should have been completely schooled/trained, "but" with everyone involved with a national rollout, clearly some have fallen into the cracks.
"Had I done the training", it might have been different, [or there might also be less installer working :lol:]


----------



## Willy1

veryoldschool said:


> Can't help with if they will have one or not


And so for 7 HD DVRs that means I have 14 tuners which means SWIM16 and one 8 way splitter and only 1 cable from the 8 way splitter to each HD DVR which will supply 2 tuners each. Correct? Or do I need 2 8 way splitters because even though there are only 7 total cables out from the spliiter?

Also, each HR20 needs another 2 way splitter for the connections between DCEA and Sat 1 and 2. Is the setup for HR20-700 the same as for HR20-100?


----------



## RunnerFL

ronkuba said:


> Try to get my swm8 to a swim16 is like pulling teeth. Directv csr has no idea what I am talking about but noted on her notes to the installer. I get the installer on the phone he say there is no such thing. Says has never heard of a swim16 only 8. He tell me he will call some people to figure it out. All I want is my dvr's to work properly Waiting for another call back. I love directv been with them since 96. They need to handle things like this whole home dvr better. Tech should never come to a house not knowing how to install this. They should have a trainer with them.


Tell them to fire up a web browser and Google "SWM 16".


----------



## T-Hefner

njfoses said:


> I have the same issue not being able to have an install scheduled. I called back today and while the rep couldn't 100% verify thats the issue here she said its definitely a possibility. She said i would receive a phone call from an installation supervisor to give me an eta on an install date. Im not holding my breath but will give it till Wednesday or so before i call back again.


Great....You would think with MRV going live they would have trained people.....NJ/NY prolly has a lot of customers.....I dont get it.

I'm going to be bummed if this takes weeks to get installed....or even scheduled for that matter.

-Tim


----------



## APorter

veryoldschool said:


> So you've got green LEDs, but the receiver has lost its network connection.
> Time to reboot and/or re-run the "get connected" for the network setup in the setup menu.


My options when setting up the Network are wired, powerline, or wireless, which I don't think i want since I'm using DECA .


----------



## David Ortiz

Willy1 said:


> And so for 7 HD DVRs that means I have 14 tuners which means SWIM16 and one 8 way splitter and only 1 cable from the 8 way splitter to each HD DVR which will supply 2 tuners each. Correct? Or do I need 2 8 way splitters because even though there are only 7 total cables out from the spliiter?
> 
> Also, each HR20 needs another 2 way splitter for the connections between DCEA and Sat 1 and 2. Is the setup for HR20-700 the same as for HR20-100?


4 DVRs (2 tuners each equals 8) max to each splitter, so they may as well be 4-way instead of 8-way.

The HR20-700 doesn't require the Sat-2 connection, hence no 2-way splitter like the HR20-100.


----------



## RunnerFL

APorter said:


> My options when setting up the Network are wired, powerline, or wireless, which I don't think i want since I'm using DECA .


Choose wired


----------



## Willy1

David Ortiz said:


> 4 DVRs (2 tuners each equals 8) max to each splitter, so they may as well be 4-way instead of 8-way.


Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

Willy1 said:


> And so for 7 HD DVRs that means I have 14 tuners which means SWIM16 and one 8 way splitter and only 1 cable from the 8 way splitter to each HD DVR which will supply 2 tuners each. Correct? Or do I need 2 8 way splitters because even though there are only 7 total cables out from the spliiter?
> 
> Also, each HR20 needs another 2 way splitter for the connections between DCEA and Sat 1 and 2. Is the setup for HR20-700 the same as for HR20-100?


Sounds like you need two 4-way splitters, since each [of the two] outputs are limited to 8 tuners/4 DVRs.
Only the HR20-100 needs the extra splitter for DECA, the -700 and all other receivers simply have the DECA connect to SAT #1 and the ethernet jack.


----------



## veryoldschool

APorter said:


> My options when setting up the Network are wired, powerline, or wireless, which I don't think i want since I'm using DECA .


Yes wired since you're using the ethernet.
If you still have problems, you might want to reset the network defaults and then repeat setup.


----------



## RobertE

T-Hefner said:


> Great....You would think with MRV going live they would have trained people.....NJ/NY prolly has a lot of customers.....I dont get it.
> 
> I'm going to be bummed if this takes weeks to get installed....or even scheduled for that matter.
> 
> -Tim


You can only teach/learn so much from books/slides. At some point you have to get out there and do it.


----------



## veryoldschool

RobertE said:


> You can only teach/learn so much from books/slides. At some point you have to get out there and do it.


I think I might have taken your trainer for a trip to the woodshed. 

Hands on is the only way to go. They should have had a mock-up and had everyone go from nothing to a completely working system.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

RobertE said:


> *You can only teach/learn so much from books/slides.* At some point you have to get out there and do it.


Some of us who were in other equipment field tests a while back can attest to at least that one statement.... :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Some of us who were in other equipment field tests a while back can attest to at least that one statement.... :lol:


Hey Smoke are you out there? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> Hey Smoke are you out there? :lol:


I had really tried hard to avoid that...but..... 

Self-installers sometimes earn their stripes and nicknames by graduating from the school of hard knocks.


----------



## bobnielsen

veryoldschool said:


> Hey Smoke are you out there? :lol:


!rolling


----------



## larryk

veryoldschool said:


> The HR10-250 will have to go since it isn't a SWM receiver.
> Going with a SWM8 and using the legacy ports for it is the only way, but DirecTV/installer has been told not to do this.


I have the AU9 dish, so if they add the SWM8, and I connect the HR10-250 to the legacy port after the install is over, and re-activate it. then it "should" work?


----------



## veryoldschool

larryk said:


> I have the AU9 dish, so* if they add the SWM8*, and I connect the HR10-250 to the legacy port after the install is over, and re-activate it. then it "should" work?


yeah, but that might be a big "if".
The AU9 normally gets a LNB swap for SWiM.
They may offer to swap it for an R16 that works off the SWiM.


----------



## dwcolvin

RobertE said:


> You can only teach/learn so much from books/slides. At some point you have to get out there and do it.


There's a reason they call it a _smoke test_...


----------



## lflorack

I called 2x earlier today and used the activation using my home network 'script' both times without success. In both cases, teh CSR's said everything was set but there are no indications of that -- either on the website or on my HDDVR's.

I then decided to go the email route and within an hour got this response:



> Response (Chariza G. - 100177868) - 05/15/2010 03:47 PM
> 
> Dear Mr. Florack,
> 
> Thanks for writing. I see that you have been a customer for several years now. It's a pleasure to hear from one of our loyal customers. Let me take this opportunity to thank you for allowing us to continuously provide you with our service. We appreciate your business and continuing support to DIRECTV.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the trouble you've had in adding the Whole-Home DVR Service. As you requested, we have added the $3 monthly Whole-Home DVR Service to your account. Because DIRECTV bills you for service at the start of your billing period, any changes you make mid month, such as adding a service, will show as partial month charges from the day you made the change to the end of the 30 day billing day period.
> 
> The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on the "Activity Since Last Bill" section in the "Account Details" page.
> 
> For your reference, please note that you must have the following equipment to enjoy the Whole-Home DVR Service.
> 
> - 1 MRV-capable HD-DVR (HR20 or higher)
> - 1 additional MRV-cable HD receiver (H21/H23/H24) or MRV-capable HD-DVR (HR20 or higher)
> - HD Access
> - DVR Service
> - Receivers must be networked through an Ethernet network already.
> - DECAs and Band-Stop Filters
> 
> In addition, please note that Multi-Room Viewing (MRV) connected homes need DECAs (DIRECTV Ethernet to Coaxial Adapters) connected to most HD receivers and Band-Stop Filters to all non-MRV capable receivers on the network. Information on the beta test phase may also be found at directv.com/multiroom.
> 
> Also, the best place to get answers to all of your questions about this function is in the DIRECTV Technical Help Forums, where users share information to get the most from their DIRECTV Equipment. To get to the Technical Help Forums, just go to http://forums.directv.com./pe/index.jsp. You can register and post your question in the dedicated High Definition DVR forum, or you can search all of the forums by typing your question into the search box.
> 
> Lastly, directv.com is the best place to find the latest news and information about our service. You can also sign up for our newsletter if you don't receive it already, just sign in at directv.com/mydirectv and click on the "Update Profile" link and select the option to receive the DIRECTV monthly newsletter.
> 
> I hope you find this information helpful and thanks again for writing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Chariza G. 100177868
> DIRECTV Customer Service
> 
> P.S. Have a question? Anytime, any topic, instant answers - support.directv.com The Answer Center provides you helpful information, 24/7, all at your fingertips.


This was my email to DIRECTV


> Customer (Lee Florack) - 05/15/2010 03:23 PM Account# xxxxxxxx
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I have my two HD DVR's (HR20's) connected via my home network (ethernet), and would like to enable the "Whole Home DVR Service" (MRV). I have tried to accomplish this by calling (800) 531-5999 twice earlier today without success. Each time I was told I was all set but the account attribute to allow this does not appear to have been set.
> 
> I do not need any new equipment as I have been successfully running the 'DIRECTV Multi-Room Beta for a number of weeks. I understand there is a $3 monthly charge for this service and that in order to enable the service, I need to have a new account attribute added to my account. I've been told: "Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' for unsupported"
> 
> Please set this flag on my account so that I can enable this service. Thank you in advance for your assistance.
> 
> Regards.
> Lee Florack
> [email protected]


I received the reesponse about an hour and 15 minutes ago. I still have not seen any change on the DIRECTV Website or my HDDVR's. I'll wait some more but I'm not sure I should be hopeful. It's been 11 hours since the first request; and about 7 hours since the second.


----------



## Doug Brott

lflorack said:


> I called 2x earlier today and used the activation using my home network 'script' both times without success. In both cases, teh CSR's said everything was set but there are no indications of that -- either on the website or on my HDDVR's.


Do you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package? This may be the root of your problems.


----------



## gary900

Doug Brott said:


> Do you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package? This may be the root of your problems.


I have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package and was able to get the Ethernet MRV going no problem using the email method.


----------



## APorter

veryoldschool said:


> Yes wired since you're using the ethernet.
> If you still have problems, you might want to reset the network defaults and then repeat setup.


No go, thanks for your help. I'm just going to call tomorrow to get my money back. I'm not paying $400 to swap 2 HD DVR's to get MRV to work when I already have 2 boxes they claim should work and don't care that they don't.


----------



## veryoldschool

APorter said:


> No go, thanks for your help. I'm just going to call tomorrow to get my money back. I'm not paying $400 to swap 2 HD DVR's to get MRV to work when I already have 2 boxes they claim should work and don't care that they don't.


Doug posted [somewhere] to make sure you're using the active ethernet jack. The HR20-100 has two but only one works.


----------



## lflorack

Doug Brott said:


> Do you have the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package? This may be the root of your problems.


Thanks for the suggestion. I did have that package before my first call this morning. At that time, I upgraded to the current equivalent package and paid the extra $1/month in the hopes of avoiding any issues with MRV activation. Although THAT upgrade worked fine and shows up on the DIRECTV site, the MRV change didn't work, but I tried.

BTW, I just checked on-line and on my DVR's the activation still does not show up.


----------



## BatRastered

Hi, long time reader, first time poster. 

Anyway, I've been on the beta for MRV, had a couple of 100 foot cat5 cables laying around, and couldn't wait for DECA to be released so I could roll those up.

My installer showed up today, replaced my LNB and SWiM (I already had SWiM but lacked the fabled "Green Dot", I didn't argue) when that was done he told me this was his first DECA install and wasn't quite sure how MRV worked. I told him about the beta (showed it to him before taking the cat5 out) and helped him through the install. It went very smoothly and we didn't have any problems save for my boxes still saying "beta", but a quick re-auth to the boxes solved that.

FWIW - All the lights on all my DECAs are green and the DECAs are definitely faster than 100MB Ethernet, though I'm not sure how since they're still plugged into the 100MB Ethernet port on the receivers.


----------



## David Ortiz

BatRastered said:


> Hi, long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> Anyway, I've been on the beta for MRV, had a couple of 100 foot cat5 cables laying around, and couldn't wait for DECA to be released so I could roll those up.
> 
> My installer showed up today, replaced my LNB and SWiM (I already had SWiM but lacked the fabled "Green Dot", I didn't argue) when that was done he told me this was his first DECA install and wasn't quite sure how MRV worked. I told him about the beta (showed it to him before taking the cat5 out) and helped him through the install. It went very smoothly and we didn't have any problems save for my boxes still saying "beta", but a quick re-auth to the boxes solved that.
> 
> FWIW - All the lights on all my DECAs are green and the DECAs are definitely faster than 100MB Ethernet, though I'm not sure how since they're still plugged into the 100MB Ethernet port on the receivers.


Cool! Welcome to the forum! :welcome:


----------



## Doug Brott

BatRastered said:


> FWIW - All the lights on all my DECAs are green and the DECAs are definitely faster than 100MB Ethernet, though I'm not sure how since they're still plugged into the 100MB Ethernet port on the receivers.


Good to see that you're seeing what we've been talking about .. DECA is optimized for video transport and has special consideration for interrupts such as trick play. DECA will definitely provide the best experience.


----------



## MIAMI1683

jusy an fyi got wholehome setup on first try today!

thanks


----------



## paragon

Just a quick question for anybody who might have an informed opinion....

I have an old non-green label SWM8, and when I had the DECA install done yesterday, the installer just put a band-stop filter on (between the power inserter and splitter [which he did replace]) instead of replacing the SWM8. I know that this should work fine, but am I totally good to go except that I can't use the second SWM port with DECA? That doesn't bother me at all. I'm guessing if the SWM8 was to be replaced by DIRECTV, they would want to replace it with an SWMLNB, and I don't want that anyway. Just trying to double check that I'm all squared away.


----------



## RobertE

paragon said:


> Just a quick question for anybody who might have an informed opinion....
> 
> I have an old non-green label SWM8, and when I had the DECA install done yesterday, the installer just put a band-stop filter on (between the power inserter and splitter [which he did replace]) instead of replacing the SWM8. I know that this should work fine, but am I totally good to go except that I can't use the second SWM port with DECA? That doesn't bother me at all. I'm guessing if the SWM8 was to be replaced by DIRECTV, they would want to replace it with an SWMLNB, and I don't want that anyway. Just trying to double check that I'm all squared away.


Your good to go.


----------



## biggie4852

Had a problem no one could enable WHDS after my install today. My option to add services was gray out and no one could get it active. Then I called tech support she said they couldn't do it and she didn't no anyway she could, so please call back in 5 days. I really laugh at that lady I'm sorry but 5 days!.. I finally got a CSR who listen to me and I read her what Ifound on here... I had her delete my service which was/is Choice Plus+ HDDVR and then add the programming package again. Once this was done she add HD then the HDDVR service at that time it allowed her to add WHDS. Seems the legacy plan will not work with this service because it is not a part of the programming, but once you add again it is enabled..Had a good time to day with the installation guys, all 7 of them, they come one by one it was funny to see all these guys pulling up to my house at noon. Biggest problem was I've 10 turner and had to push for the SWiM16 they where going with two 8. But having read on here that wouldn't work I said no it must be a SWiM16. So we called the supervisor and explain how they 8 wouldn't work for whole house, and that one SWiM 8 will not see the other one.. So in the end he had them go get one, once that was done and install, and we finally got it active it was all good ... Took about 3 hours and 7 guys plus the supervisor showed up to see how they did it all.. Looks like a learning curve for these guy her in So/Cal but it really is easy to do withe right tools...


----------



## p3pilot

p3pilot said:


> My installer is telling me he cannot do the install because the Broadband DECA is on the order and he doesn't have one. Is there any way to have DirecTV tell him that he should use the method referenced above?


Well it took about three hours, but DECA is installed now and everything seems to be working. The installers were convinced that using a regular DECA unit in place of the Broadband DECA would never work. Of course I knew it would from what I have read here.

I finally talked them into performing the install. It certainly seemed like it was their first as I believe they had been canceling installs due to the missing Broadband DECA. The original installer got his supervisor here and they started by changing my SWiM LNB for a new green dot one. I told them they could accomplish the same thing with a filter, but they insisted on changing it even having to call DirecTV to get it added to the order. They changed out my 8-way splitter for a green dot one also and added a filter to the D-12 which I hadn't seen anywhere before.

I actually used the DECA First look to show them how the install should look especially using the DECA unit attached to my router. They were concerned that having two PI's was going to overvoltage the system and made me sign paperwork saying that I was asking them to do it and wouldn't hold them responsible for damaging my equipment. Not sure they ever understand that the PI was taking the place of the same power provided by the other receivers to the DECA units.

They were truely shocked when the lights on the DECA attached to the router turned green and my three receivers could see the internet.

At least after all that MRV is working and my account shows Whole-Home DVR service as activated. The installers were worried that DirecTV wouldn't pay for the extra DECA and I certainly hope this isn't true.


----------



## Willy1

If they install an SL5 LNB, does that have single output or 4 outputs to go into SWM 16. It looks like from the diagrams that the SL3 only has a single output. Where would the single output go if you have 14 tuners? Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

Willy1 said:


> If they install an SL5 LNB, does that have single output or 4 outputs to go into SWM 16. It looks like from the diagrams that the SL3 only has a single output. Where would the single output go if you have 14 tuners? Thanks.


Whether it's a SL5 or SL3, it needs to have four outputs to work with the SWiM.
Those with a single output have the SWiM as part of the LNB.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

DECA, *D*riving *E*veryone *C*r*A*zy......... :lol:


----------



## dsw2112

Willy1 said:


> If they install an SL5 LNB, does that have single output or 4 outputs to go into SWM 16. It looks like from the diagrams that the SL3 only has a single output. Where would the single output go if you have 14 tuners? Thanks.


The nomenclature for an SL5 SWM (single output) is SL5S or SL5-SWM (SL3 SWM would be the same.) The difference between a "5" or a "3" is the number of sats they "see", and not the outputs.

You can get either version in SWM or legacy (with legacy being necessary to feed the SWM16.) Either version in SWM form can only feed a max of 8 tuners (non-expandable.) So to answer your question a "single output" LNB could not feed a SWM16 or handle 14 tuners...


----------



## Willy1

Perfect...answer. So it sounds like my current AU9 with legacy LNB which already sees the 5 sats can stay. They just swap out the WB16 for the SWM16, no roof work needed, right? Thanks so much.


----------



## MikeW

Willy1 said:


> Perfect...answer. So it sounds like my current AU9 with legacy LNB which already sees the 5 sats can stay. They just swap out the WB16 for the SWM16, no roof work needed, right? Thanks so much.


That is what was done for my install.


----------



## b00bie

Well still no luck, after many calls and several hours, so I tried the email route that sems to be working for a lot of people and this is the reply I got.

Thanks for writing. I see you've been with us for many years and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business.

To enjoy the very best Whole-Home DVR Service experience, you must make use of our SWiM network. The upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best, fully supported, Whole-Home DVR Service experience. We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer so please call us at 1-800-531-5000 and one of our Customer Service Representatives will be happy to assist you. 

Thanks again for writing and for taking the time to inform us about your DIRECTV concern. 

Sincerely,

So at this point I am not sure what to do should I just keep calling and waste more time, should I wait and try writing again later on in the week or just resign myself to the fact that I am going to lose my service on the 20TH.

Tom


----------



## iceturkee

question......i now have dtv 2 pc enabled on my laptop. aren't i suppose to be able to access any programs i have downloaded on my dvr's? if the answer is yes, i can't. might have to call the installer about this. thanks.


----------



## njblackberry

Question for those that have had DECA already installed. We have four DVRs (HR20-700, HR21-700, two HR23s), one existing H21 and one old SD Tivo that will be replaced by a new HD receiver.

By my count that is 10 tuners. 

Are the installers showing up with SWM-16 switches? 

Thanks!


----------



## lflorack

After (yesterday) getting two CSR's via phone and one via email (see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2457394#post2457394) all telling me I was all set -- which I'm not (trying to go the hardwired home network - no DECA - route), I sent this, this morning:



> Hi Chariza G. (100177868)
> 
> Thank you for your response and assistance with this issue. I have checked my account online (DIRECTV.COM) as well as my two HD-DVR's and all seem to indicate that no changes have been made regarding Whole Home DVR Service Activation. Specifically:
> 
> - My HD-DVR's still both show "Multi-Room Viewing" as active but in Beta mode
> - Recent Activity under 'My Account' on DIRECTV.COM does not list Whole Home DVR Service Activation
> - 'Whole Home DVR Service' under 'My Services' shows 'Not Eligible' and to 'call to activate'
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Lee Florack


We'll see how this one goes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

TheRatPatrol said:


> DECA, *D*riving *E*veryone *C*r*A*zy......... :lol:


I thought it was *D*on't *E*xpect *C*onnecting *A*utomatically. 

It's all getting better every day.


----------



## scottjf8

Sorry for posting - 30 pages to read is just too damn much 

Right now I have an HR20 and HR21, networked over my 802.11N Wifi network (no Ethernet between the rooms and my closet.) MRV works decently, but trickplay sucks.

I assume I'd be best off just having them upgrade my old Multiswitch to a SWM and install the DECA's? Will that make my life a whole lot easier?


----------



## Doug Brott

iceturkee said:


> question......i now have dtv 2 pc enabled on my laptop. aren't i suppose to be able to access any programs i have downloaded on my dvr's? if the answer is yes, i can't. might have to call the installer about this. thanks.


Press & hold {INFO} then go into more system info. page down until you see 'Internet' .. If it says connected, then all should be good from the set top box point of view.

I just connected to mine DVRs using DIRECTV2PC with no issues.


----------



## Doug Brott

njblackberry said:


> Question for those that have had DECA already installed. We have four DVRs (HR20-700, HR21-700, two HR23s), one existing H21 and one old SD Tivo that will be replaced by a new HD receiver.
> 
> By my count that is 10 tuners.
> 
> Are the installers showing up with SWM-16 switches?
> 
> Thanks!


Sometimes yes, sometimes no .. It seems to depend on the training level of the technician. When they call you to let you know when/if they are coming, ask about the SWiM16. Also, double check that it's on the work order if possible, you may be able to call DIRECTV or look online for that.

In any event, you need to insist that it's a SWiM16 even if he shows up without the right equipment.


----------



## Doug Brott

scottjf8 said:


> Sorry for posting - 30 pages to read is just too damn much
> 
> Right now I have an HR20 and HR21, networked over my 802.11N Wifi network (no Ethernet between the rooms and my closet.) MRV works decently, but trickplay sucks.
> 
> I assume I'd be best off just having them upgrade my old Multiswitch to a SWM and install the DECA's? Will that make my life a whole lot easier?


You assume correct .. The recommended networking path for MRV is DECA (which is an upgrade option with DIRECTV now). An alternate method is wired Ethernet, but you still would have to call in.

Wireless and powerline fall into the category of being more likely to not work than anything else (as you're discovering). DIRECTV will set you up with all of the necessary equipment to get you networking via DECA as part of the upgrade.


----------



## veryoldschool

iceturkee said:


> question......i now have dtv 2 pc enabled on my laptop. aren't i suppose to be able to access any programs i have downloaded on my dvr's? if the answer is yes, i can't. might have to call the installer about this. thanks.


What do you mean by "any" program?
Are you saying you can access some but not others?


----------



## scottjf8

Doug Brott said:


> You assume correct .. The recommended networking path for MRV is DECA (which is an upgrade option with DIRECTV now). An alternate method is wired Ethernet, but you still would have to call in.
> 
> Wireless and powerline fall into the category of being more likely to not work than anything else (as you're discovering). DIRECTV will set you up with all of the necessary equipment to get you networking via DECA as part of the upgrade.


On the phone with them now. The first CSR didn't seem to know what Whole Home DVR even was - now he's transferring me


----------



## slapshot1959

I called in yesterday to order up the deca upgrade, crossing my fingers and holding my breath. 

I told the automated voice (whole house dvr) and was switched to the right department immediately. The girl couldn't have been nicer and she was very knowledgeable.

Upon checking my account she saw I needed a swm 16, and and also offered me a $49.00 credit for the installation fee.

As for some HR24's, she said since all my receivers are compatible (HR20's,HR21's and HR22's) I wouldn't qualify for the HR24 but I asked if she could just note the account and have the tech come out with some next Saturday. I may swap one or two if he does, if not, no biggie.

So the phone call went very well, we'll see about the install!

I wonder though, if you wanted an HR24 real bad, perhaps activate an old receiver lying around, (I'm sure a lot of us do!), wait a few days and then call and see if they'll offer an HR24 free or at a reduced price?

Hmmm, I may try that!


----------



## iceturkee

Doug Brott said:


> Press & hold {INFO} then go into more system info. page down until you see 'Internet' .. If it says connected, then all should be good from the set top box point of view.
> 
> I just connected to mine DVRs using DIRECTV2PC with no issues.


dough, it shows me connected. and dtv 2 pc is showing on my laptop's network.

vos - my question was if i have recorded programs on my dvr's, shouldn't they be accessible in my dtv2pc? if yes, none of my programs are there.

it looks like i should be able to watch my dtv programs on my windows media player as that's where the icons are showing.

would love to chat more but am off to church. thanks for your help!


----------



## veryoldschool

iceturkee said:


> dough, it shows me connected. and dtv 2 pc is showing on my laptop's network.
> 
> vos - my question was if i have recorded programs on my dvr's, shouldn't they be accessible in my dtv2pc? if yes, none of my programs are there.
> 
> it looks like i should be able to watch my dtv programs on my windows media player as that's where the icons are showing.
> 
> would love to chat more but am off to church. thanks for your help!


Can't view them from Windows media player.
I can use DirecTV2PC through the DECA network and watch my recordings from all DVRs. When first starting the apps it may take longer to rescan for the DVRs though.


----------



## Doug Brott

iceturkee said:


> dough, it shows me connected. and dtv 2 pc is showing on my laptop's network.
> 
> vos - my question was if i have recorded programs on my dvr's, shouldn't they be accessible in my dtv2pc? if yes, none of my programs are there.
> 
> it looks like i should be able to watch my dtv programs on my windows media player as that's where the icons are showing.
> 
> would love to chat more but am off to church. thanks for your help!





veryoldschool said:


> Can't view them from Windows media player.
> I can use DirecTV2PC through the DECA network and watch my recordings from all DVRs. When first starting the apps it may take longer to rescan for the DVRs though.


Ah yes .. DIRECTV2PC is a separate application. The icons in Windows Media Player are related to the MediaShare functionality and are more like PC2DIRECTV (the opposite direction) than DIRECTV2PC.


----------



## Hdhead

I am going to ask the installer not to do a 02468 (on this weekends CE). Is there any reason to opt out of the beta before the install or shouldn't it matter?


----------



## THX

What's the consensus if those of us who participated in the beta do nothing and the beta ends?

Will we automatically be opted into the unsupported category?

Or, will we suffer the end of MRV, be forced to call up, and then be told we must go to DECA without the unsupported option?


----------



## texz71

My saga has been going on for several days now. I have talked to numerous CSR reps as well as emailed. The last email I got back was the MRV Flag had been set properly (to U), but they can't figure out why they can't fully activate WHDS fully. I only have the total choice plus package and no HD...however I suspect the issue may have something to do with the fact that in the S.D. we receive HD Locals at no cost, for those of us were forced to move from MPEG2 equipment(ie Tivo's) to MPEG4(h.264) equipment....because of the 72.5 satellite going away.


----------



## RAD

THX said:


> What's the consensus if those of us who participated in the beta do nothing and the beta ends?
> 
> Will we automatically be opted into the unsupported category?
> 
> Or, will we suffer the end of MRV, be forced to call up, and then be told we must go to DECA without the unsupported option?


I'd place money on MRV being disabled and you need to call to get it re-enabled.


----------



## jgarveyATL

DTV installer came to my house this am, told me he doesn't have DECA adapters yet. Unfortunately, we don't have a clear line of sight to one of the four HD satellites needed. So I will have to cancel the install. Just thought I would let those in Atlanta know that the DECA adapters aren't fully available as of yet.


----------



## RAD

jgarveyATL said:


> DTV installer came to my house this am, told me he doesn't have DECA adapters yet. Unfortunately, we don't have a clear line of sight to one of the four HD satellites needed. So I will have to cancel the install. Just thought I would let those in Atlanta know that the DECA adapters aren't fully available as of yet.


Which satellite, for Atlanta all you need is 99, 101 and 103, you don't need 110 or 119 unless you need the spanish language package.

It tickes me off that DirecTV is scheduling folks for installs while the local installers don't have the hardware necessary to fill the order.


----------



## john18

RAD said:


> It tickes me off that DirecTV is scheduling folks for installs while the local installers don't have the hardware necessary to fill the order.


Yes, that would be bad.


----------



## jsmuga

njblackberry said:


> Question for those that have had DECA already installed. We have four DVRs (HR20-700, HR21-700, two HR23s), one existing H21 and one old SD Tivo that will be replaced by a new HD receiver.
> 
> By my count that is 10 tuners.
> 
> Are the installers showing up with SWM-16 switches?
> 
> Thanks!


I had the install yesterday and the installer did have a SWiM16. However the ordering system did take into account I have 12 tuners and let the installer know I needed a SWiM16. I had the CSR when placing the order note that I needed one on the notes to the installer.I also called D* the next day and a CSR emailed the installing office to make sure he had one. Doug's advice is also good if the installer calls to let you know he is on the way ask so no ones time is wasted. It was definitely not on my work order the installer had to call from my home to add the SWiM16 to the order.


----------



## joed32

My install was this morning and had to be canceled because there was no SWM 16 on the work order. Trying to set up a new order now.


----------



## UMass03

I have an install scheduled for this Saturday for an HD DVR and HD box for a second room. I've read a few sites that says future installs will have everything needed for Whole Home. Is that the case or would I need to add it to my order in order to get everything installed?


----------



## jsmuga

I really debated moving to the DECA network since I had a wired network. I am very pleased I did. Doug is right, it is not all about the speed. The DECA network is optimized to work with MRV.


----------



## Hdhead

joed32 said:


> My install was this morning and had to be canceled because there was no SWM 16 on the work order. Trying to set up a new order now.


Not having the swm16, as it happened to me yesterday, really ticks me off. It should not be that hard to count tuners needed and schedule appropriately. Most of the installers *and their bosses* (as in my case) have no idea what they are doing with MRV. Pretty sad, wasting everyone's time.:nono:


----------



## jsmuga

Hdhead said:


> Not having the swm16, as it happened to me yesterday, really ticks me off. It should not be that hard to count tuners needed and schedule appropriately. Most of the installers *and their bosses* (as in my case) have no idea what they are doing with MRV. Pretty sad, wasting everyone's time.:nono:


My installer told me he had to jump through hoops to get one. His supervisors did not want to give him one for the install. Isn't that ridiculous.......


----------



## LameLefty

jsmartin99 said:


> My installer told me he had to jump through hoops to get one. His supervisors did not want to give him one for the install. Isn't that ridiculous.......


Yes it is. After hearing so many of these stories in the last few days, it sounds to me that even among the installers who realize that a SWiM16 should be required, a good number of them are being overridden or just talked out of using one by supervisors or others at the HSPs.


----------



## Doug Brott

THX said:


> What's the consensus if those of us who participated in the beta do nothing and the beta ends?
> 
> Will we automatically be opted into the unsupported category?
> 
> Or, will we suffer the end of MRV, be forced to call up, and then be told we must go to DECA without the unsupported option?


Beta will end, you will lose MRV. If you don't call, you won't have it.


----------



## Doug Brott

texz71 said:


> My saga has been going on for several days now. I have talked to numerous CSR reps as well as emailed. The last email I got back was the MRV Flag had been set properly (to U), but they can't figure out why they can't fully activate WHDS fully. I only have the total choice plus package and no HD...however I suspect the issue may have something to do with the fact that in the S.D. we receive HD Locals at no cost, for those of us were forced to move from MPEG2 equipment(ie Tivo's) to MPEG4(h.264) equipment....because of the 72.5 satellite going away.


If the 'HD Flag' is not set on your account, you CANNOT get whole home DVR service. It is one of the requirements.


----------



## Doug Brott

LameLefty said:


> Yes it is. After hearing so many of these stories in the last few days, it sounds to me that even among the installers who realize that a SWiM16 should be required, a good number of them are being overridden or just talked out of using one by supervisors or others at the HSPs.


Yes, this is too bad :nono2:

If you have 3-8 tuners either a SWiM LNB or a SWiM-8 works perfect. 9-16 tuners, you need a SWiM-16, it's pretty simple, count the number of tuners and get the right equipment.


----------



## dgordo

Just called in; I've been testing MRV since the very beginning using the CAT5 wire in my home. The CS rep looked at my account, knew that I was not in need of DECA although he asked if I wanted them. I said no thanks and within 30 seconds my account was activated. Very simple.


----------



## veryoldschool

dgordo said:


> Just called in; I've been testing MRV since the very beginning using the CAT5 wire in my home. The CS rep looked at my account, knew that I was not in need of DECA although he asked if I wanted them. I said no thanks and within 30 seconds my account was activated. Very simple.


Four days later and it looks to be improving.


----------



## joed32

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, this is too bad :nono2:
> 
> If you have 3-8 tuners either a SWiM LNB or a SWiM-8 works perfect. 9-16 tuners, you need a SWiM-16, it's pretty simple, count the number of tuners and get the right equipment.


I set up a new order and got a confirmation call a few minutes later that said the install would take 30 minutes. That didn't sound right so I called Installation and they told me that since my receivers were compatible with DECA I do not need a SWM system installed. I'll let it play out and see if the installer has a SWM 16 and cancel the install if he doesn't. After that I give up.


----------



## Doug Brott

dgordo said:


> Just called in; I've been testing MRV since the very beginning using the CAT5 wire in my home. The CS rep looked at my account, knew that I was not in need of DECA although he asked if I wanted them. I said no thanks and within 30 seconds my account was activated. Very simple.


The CSRs should actually be trying to sell you the DECA upgrade, nothing wrong with that. Glad to hear they set you up quickly, this is as it should be, too.


----------



## Doug Brott

joed32 said:


> I set up a new order and got a confirmation call a few minutes later that said the install would take 30 minutes. That didn't sound right so I called Installation and they told me that since my receivers were compatible with DECA I do not need a SWM system installed. I'll let it play out and see if the installer has a SWM 16 and cancel the install if he doesn't. After that I give up.


:nono2: 

DECA will only work if you have both SWiM & Compatible receivers. If you don't have SWiM now, it won't work.

If you have 9-16 tuners, you need a SWiM-16 as part of the upgrade. Anything else they suggest is the wrong solution. If you have 3-8 tuners, then a SWiM-8 is fine. Either way, you MUST have SWiM.


----------



## dgordo

Doug Brott said:


> The CSRs should actually be trying to sell you the DECA upgrade, nothing wrong with that. Glad to hear they set you up quickly, this is as it should be, too.


Agree 100%. I have no issue with them offering the DECA upgrade.


----------



## iceturkee

Doug Brott said:


> Ah yes .. DIRECTV2PC is a separate application. The icons in Windows Media Player are related to the MediaShare functionality and are more like PC2DIRECTV (the opposite direction) than DIRECTV2PC.


i need to download a seperate application? sorry, i'm confused because no one mentioned that...just told me once i did the upgrade i could watch on my computer, especially since it shows my internet as being connected.


----------



## harsh

iceturkee said:


> i need to download a seperate application?


Here's DIRECTV's FAQ entry: http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1384/session/L3NpZC9oZlRRRjEqag==


----------



## richgnoe

Just called in and had a great experience. The person I talked to said he wasn't that familiar with MRV but would check. Put me on hold for about 2 minutes and then told me that since I was part of the beta program and was happy with my Ethernet setup. (Everything connected via GB Ethernet wired) then would set my account for the service right away and all I need to pay was the $3.00 monthly charge. He then went on to give me a 10.00 month discount for a year since I have Verizon FIOS. He also offered to upgrade my hr20 DVR but since I was happy with it I dint have to upgrade.

All in All it was a great experience. I have been a Direct TV customer since 1995 and have always received super service


----------



## Rich

Doug Brott said:


> :nono2:
> 
> DECA will only work if you have both SWiM & Compatible receivers. If you don't have SWiM now, it won't work.
> 
> If you have 9-16 tuners, you need a SWiM-16 as part of the upgrade. Anything else they suggest is the wrong solution. If you have 3-8 tuners, then a SWiM-8 is fine. Either way, you MUST have SWiM.


I have 22 tuners and a scheduled installation on June 12. Knowing the knowledge base of the installers in my area, I'm probably going to cancel the installation and stick with the Ethernet setup that I presently use. None of the CSRs that I spoke to had a clue about what happens when that many tuners are in play. I've also been offered an HD DVR and an HD receiver at no cost. I've never had a plain receiver and don't know how many tuners they have, but even if it's only one and the DVR has two, that would make 25 tuners. The only HR that I'd accept would be the 24, I do see a reason now for having one.

I also have two dishes feeding two 6x16 multi-switches. In my mind that would mean two or more SWiM-16s. I that correct? I would like to keep the two dishes active for troubleshooting purposes.

I've also been told that the installation would trigger a 12 month commitment. I haven't seen that in any of the posts that I have read. Is that true? I have no commitment at the time, but I don't really care since I'm not going to switch providers. I do realize that if I accept the HD DVR I will trigger a 24 month commitment. Again, I really don't care about that.

Is the advantage of the DECA installation only trick play or is there something else I'm missing? I can live with the trick play I have on the Ethernet.

What I'm trying to avoid is another installation nightmare.

Rich


----------



## Hdhead

Doug Brott said:


> :nono2:
> 
> DECA will only work if you have both SWiM & Compatible receivers. If you don't have SWiM now, it won't work.
> 
> If you have 9-16 tuners, you need a SWiM-16 as part of the upgrade. Anything else they suggest is the wrong solution. If you have 3-8 tuners, then a SWiM-8 is fine. Either way, you MUST have SWiM.


*We all know this.* Trouble is Directv and the installers don't. :bang:bang:bang:bang


----------



## dminches

rich584 said:


> I have 22 tuners and a scheduled installation on June 12. Knowing the knowledge base of the installers in my area, I'm probably going to cancel the installation and stick with the Ethernet setup that I presently use.


If it ain't broken don't fix it.

I finally got my ethernet setup to work so I am good for now. I am going to wait until they get the kinks out and then I'll schedule an install.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Just called today and spoke with Byron in Alabama, a college student from Chicago working Sundays to help pay for school.

I told him I would like to, "Add the whole-home DVR service before the beta testing trial ends on May 20th". He understood exactly what I was asking for, and took care of it in less than 2 minutes. I checked my multi-room menu item, and the Beta was gone. I also finally got off of Total Choice Plus and moved to Choice Extra HD.

I asked him how it was going, and he said it's a mix of angry or impatient people, people not understanding or not knowing the service, long-time customers trying to get upgrades and new receivers for free, and a few of me just asking to switch the service on. He said it's not always easy when the scripts change, the services change, and he's expected to just jump into the lion's den. So please everybody, give these people a break. _You_ are the knowledgeable ones, so IMO it's actually your job to help _them_.

When we were finishing up, he offered me Starz for a year, Showtime for 3 months, and $20 credit per month for a year. So with the grandfather update for 1.50 and MRV for 3.00, I'm actually saving 6.50/mo. for a while.


----------



## veryoldschool

rich584 said:


> I have 22 tuners and a scheduled installation on June 12. Knowing the knowledge base of the installers in my area, I'm probably going to cancel the installation and stick with the Ethernet setup that I presently use. None of the CSRs that I spoke to had a clue about what happens when that many tuners are in play. I've also been offered an HD DVR and an HD receiver at no cost. I've never had a plain receiver and don't know how many tuners they have, but even if it's only one and the DVR has two, that would make 25 tuners. The only HR that I'd accept would be the 24, I do see a reason now for having one.
> 
> I also have two dishes feeding two 6x16 multi-switches. In my mind that would mean two or more SWiM-16s. I that correct? I would like to keep the two dishes active for troubleshooting purposes.
> 
> I've also been told that the installation would trigger a 12 month commitment. I haven't seen that in any of the posts that I have read. Is that true? I have no commitment at the time, but I don't really care since I'm not going to switch providers. I do realize that if I accept the HD DVR I will trigger a 24 month commitment. Again, I really don't care about that.
> 
> Is the advantage of the DECA installation only trick play or is there something else I'm missing? I can live with the trick play I have on the Ethernet.
> 
> What I'm trying to avoid is another installation nightmare.
> 
> Rich


Here's what two SWiM-16s would look like and a third should not be a problem:


----------



## Doug Brott

rich584 said:


> I have 22 tuners and a scheduled installation on June 12.


DECA can support up to 16 tuners so you'd need one SWiM-16 and one SWiM-8, you could in theory have a single dish feed the SWiM-16 and then cascade to the SWiM-8 for the remaining equipment.

DECA can support up to 16 devices, so if all 22 tuners are DVRs (11 devices + 1 broadband), you could, in theory, use DECA. The issue of course comes with connecting the SWiM-16 & SWiM-8 such that DECA can traverse both SWiMs.

veryoldschool has posted a method by which this might work (in theory), but I don't think anyone has actually attempted it.

Without this special (untested/unapproved) connection, you would have two separate DECA clouds and DVRs on each cloud could see each other plus if both clouds are connected to your home network, you'd see receivers on the other cloud via your home networking.

If your least-used DVRs are connected to the SWiM-8, you still may be fine with the upgrade.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

I called to get the unsupported MRV turned on (Non-DECA). This was the first time this CSR had done this. He was a very nice gentleman and we worked thru it together. Using Doug's instructions probably would have worked out of the gate, but after my 6 month prenmier promo ended this past winter I was told my legacy package would end as well.

Apparently it did not and that was a problem. So he had to terminate the legacy ChoiceXtra+Hd-Dvr and go w/ the current equivalent for the extra dollar amonth. After doing this everything was good to go.


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> veryoldschool has posted a method by which this might work (in theory), but I don't think anyone has actually attempted it.


 Give it time, since even getting one SWiM-16 is tough.
The major change with the legacy ports of the SWiM-16 is that they are four of them and are full bandwidth, unlike the SWM8, which doesn't pass Ka-lo and only had three ports.
Since there is a SWiM-32 coming out [though it doesn't have the DECA bridging] cascading SWiM-16s shouldn't be a big stretch. Now whether there is a limit to how many you can cascade, at this time, is unknown.


----------



## Hdhead

Hdhead said:


> I am going to ask the installer not to do a 02468 (I'm on this weekends CE). Is there any reason to opt out of the beta before the install or shouldn't it matter?


Bump


----------



## raott

Installer is here. He is saying that he does not have the deca broadband connection box and they won't have them for a few weeks.

But, he says, since my HR20 and R22 are directly connected via ethernet, that it doesn't matter and all is well and VOD etc will still work.

My R15 (which he is replacing with an R16) is obviously not connected to my ethernet will not have VOD.

Does this seem right and am I missing out on anything without the deca broadband connection box?


----------



## Hdhead

raott said:


> Installer is here. He is saying that he does not have the deca broadband connection box and they won't have them for a few weeks.
> 
> But, he says, since my HR20 and R22 are directly connected via ethernet, that it doesn't matter and all is well and VOD etc will still work.
> 
> My R15 (which he is replacing with an R16) is obviously not connected to my ethernet will not have VOD.
> 
> Does this seem right and am I missing out on anything without the deca broadband connection box?


Yes, you are good to go, just need deca at router.


----------



## David Ortiz

raott said:


> Installer is here. He is saying that he does not have the deca broadband connection box and they won't have them for a few weeks.
> 
> But, he says, since my HR20 and R22 are directly connected via ethernet, that it doesn't matter and all is well and VOD etc will still work.
> 
> My R15 (which he is replacing with an R16) is obviously not connected to my ethernet will not have VOD.
> 
> Does this seem right and am I missing out on anything without the deca broadband connection box?


No. The HR20 and R22 should get DECAs and a third DECA will work for the broadband connection. There is a special PI for this third DECA.


----------



## raott

Hdhead said:


> Yes, you are good to go, just need deca at router.


What is the box he is talking about that he doesn't have, any ideas?


----------



## veryoldschool

raott said:


> Installer is here. He is saying that he does not have the deca broadband connection box and they won't have them for a few weeks.
> 
> But, he says, since my HR20 and R22 are directly connected via ethernet, that it doesn't matter and all is well and VOD etc will still work.
> 
> My R15 (which he is replacing with an R16) is obviously not connected to my ethernet will not have VOD.
> 
> Does this seem right and am I missing out on anything without the deca broadband connection box?


"Not right" and "all he needs to do is" connect up another DECA with a PI to be your "broadband connection".
This is the current "proper way" to complete your upgrade.
Using any receiver to connect to your home network as the bridge is a big NO NO.


----------



## Doug Brott

raott said:


> Installer is here. He is saying that he does not have the deca broadband connection box and they won't have them for a few weeks.
> 
> But, he says, since my HR20 and R22 are directly connected via ethernet, that it doesn't matter and all is well and VOD etc will still work.
> 
> My R15 (which he is replacing with an R16) is obviously not connected to my ethernet will not have VOD.
> 
> Does this seem right and am I missing out on anything without the deca broadband connection box?


Have him use a receiver DECA as the broadband DECA ..


----------



## veryoldschool

raott said:


> What is the box he is talking about that he doesn't have, any ideas?


the large white one is what's not out yet:


----------



## raott

veryoldschool said:


> "Not right" and "all he needs to do is" connect up another DECA with a PI to be your "broadband connection".
> This is the current "proper way" to complete your upgrade.
> Using any receiver to connect to your home network as the bridge is a big NO NO.


Sorry, what is a "PI"? I think this may be the thing he doesn't have.


----------



## sigma1914

raott said:


> Sorry, what is a "PI"? I think this may be the thing he doesn't have.


Power Inserter.


----------



## raott

OK, thank you.


----------



## p3pilot

raott said:


> Installer is here. He is saying that he does not have the deca broadband connection box and they won't have them for a few weeks.


Same issue that I had yesterday. Finally I was able to convince them to use a regular DECA adapter to hook to the router. They had no idea how to do it and I had to stop them a couple tiimes from doing it wrong. They wanted to use the PI there to power the SWiM LNB. I used the DECA First Look to show how it should be done.


----------



## RobertE

raott said:


> Installer is here. He is saying that he does not have the deca broadband connection box and they won't have them for a few weeks.
> 
> But, he says, since my HR20 and R22 are directly connected via ethernet, that it doesn't matter and all is well and VOD etc will still work.
> 
> My R15 (which he is replacing with an R16) is obviously not connected to my ethernet will not have VOD.
> 
> Does this seem right and am I missing out on anything without the deca broadband connection box?


Pretty much missing the whole point of him comming out and doing the whole DECA/MRV upgrade for you.

Essentially, all he is doing is a receiver swap. While ethernet will work, he's leaving you in a completely unsupported state. That is not acceptable since you are paying for the upgrade. He needs to find the DECAs somewhere, or rescheduled for when he has them. As it stands, IMHO, this will be an incomplete installation. Not the installers fault per se, but those above him for failling to get him the needed gear.

I'd have him call his sup to find the DECAs, if nothing else, so you can tear into the sup for setting his guy up for failure. I wouldn't blame you for not signing the paperwork either.


----------



## Doug Brott

You can use my picture, too .. Blue cable to your router and the open coax connection (top right of image) connects to your SWiM.


----------



## p3pilot

Doug Brott said:


> You can use my picture, too .. Blue cable to your router and the open coax connection (top right of image) connects to your SWiM.


I used your picture also. It was clear the only training they had involved the DECA BroadBand Adapter.


----------



## David Ortiz

raott said:


> Sorry, what is a "PI"? I think this may be the thing he doesn't have.





sigma1914 said:


> Which of these should I buy? The one on top is noted to be specifically for DECA. The bottom is the one in all documentation I've seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources:
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...Supply-(PS18DER0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...c=Multiswitch Power Supplies&sku=874409000844


The DECA PI could look like either one of these.


----------



## raott

RobertE said:


> Pretty much missing the whole point of him comming out and doing the whole DECA/MRV upgrade for you.
> 
> Essentially, all he is doing is a receiver swap. While ethernet will work, he's leaving you in a completely unsupported state. That is not acceptable since you are paying for the upgrade. He needs to find the DECAs somewhere, or rescheduled for when he has them. As it stands, IMHO, this will be an incomplete installation. Not the installers fault per se, but those above him for failling to get him the needed gear.
> 
> I'd have him call his sup to find the DECAs, if nothing else, so you can tear into the sup for setting his guy up for failure. I wouldn't blame you for not signing the paperwork either.


Robert, he has the DECAS, he's already talked about how he is going to put them on the receivers. I think what he doesn't have is the larger white box shown a few posts ago. He is swapping the LNB now, so I'll know in a few what his plan is.


----------



## RobertE

raott said:


> Robert, he has the DECAS, he's already talked about how he is going to put them on the receivers. I think what he doesn't have is the larger white box shown a few posts ago. He is swapping the LNB now, so I'll know in a few what his plan is.


Ah, ok. It's all good then. The white one is the DECA BB or DECA Broadband, the are comming "soon". It's just a regular DECA in a prettier box.


----------



## Hdhead

RobertE said:


> Pretty much missing the whole point of him comming out and doing the whole DECA/MRV upgrade for you.
> 
> Essentially, all he is doing is a receiver swap. While ethernet will work, he's leaving you in a completely unsupported state. That is not acceptable since you are paying for the upgrade. He needs to find the DECAs somewhere, or rescheduled for when he has them. As it stands, IMHO, this will be an incomplete installation. Not the installers fault per se, but those above him for failling to get him the needed gear.
> 
> I'd have him call his sup to find the DECAs, if nothing else, so you can tear into the sup for setting his guy up for failure. I wouldn't blame you for not signing the paperwork either.


Don't think this is the issue. Installer thinks he needs broadband box but of course he can just use a deca.


----------



## Canis Lupus

raott said:


> Sorry, what is a "PI"? I think this may be the thing he doesn't have.


The black box 3 pictures up. Needs that for SWM.


----------



## veryoldschool

Canis Lupus said:


> The black box 3 pictures up. Needs that for SWM.


The smaller one in the top photo is what they use now.

But right now any 21 Volt or less "will do". :lol:


----------



## minorthr

I have had zero luck getting this added via email or over the phone. I tried stepping through the script Doug posted with 3 csrs. And all of the argued with me that it wouldn't work and wouldn't even try it. Over email they told me to call to have it added. :nono2:


----------



## raott

Doug Brott said:


> You can use my picture, too .. Blue cable to your router and the open coax connection (top right of image) connects to your SWiM.


Doug, I'm going to use your pic, thank you.

Should I be able to unplug the ethernet from both receivers after DECA is installed and be able to use VOD as normal through the DECA?

And will I be able to use the VOD through the R16 once setup even though it is not connected via ethernet?


----------



## p3pilot

veryoldschool said:


> The smaller one in the top photo is what they use now.
> 
> But right now any 21 Volt or less "will do". :lol:


Mine is using a green label PI-21 now. They didn't have the smaller one or even heard of it. I am debating if there would be any advantage to buy the correct one from Solid Signal.


----------



## Hdhead

raott said:


> Doug, I'm going to use your pic, thank you.
> 
> Should I be able to unplug the ethernet from both receivers after DECA is installed and be able to use VOD as normal through the DECA?
> 
> And will I be able to use the VOD through the R16 once setup even though it is not connected via ethernet?


The deca at each receiver replaces the Ethernet cable


----------



## p3pilot

raott said:


> Doug, I'm going to use your pic, thank you.
> 
> Should I be able to unplug the ethernet from both receivers after DECA is installed and be able to use VOD as normal through the DECA?
> 
> And will I be able to use the VOD through the R16 once setup even though it is not connected via ethernet?


The DECA adapter comes with its own ethernet cable and for me that replaced the ethernet cable from my switch.

All of my recievers can access the internet and VOD using the DECA cloud to my router.


----------



## sigma1914

Since we're talking DECA PIs...Do you power down the SWM PI & remove all power before adding the DECA PI? I've got my coax ready to attach the DECA adapter by my router.


----------



## veryoldschool

p3pilot said:


> Mine is using a green label PI-21 now. They didn't have the smaller one or even heard of it. I am debating if there would be any advantage to buy the correct one from Solid Signal.


We used both in testing, so :shrug: [but then I'm a cheap SOB :lol:]


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> Since we're talking DECA PIs...Do you power down the SWM PI & remove all power before adding the DECA PI? I've got my coax ready to attach the DECA adapter by my router.


 why?

First you connect the DECA, after that the PI for it is completely blocked from the SWiM.


----------



## Canis Lupus

sigma1914 said:


> Since we're talking DECA PIs...Do you power down the SWM PI & remove all power before adding the DECA PI? I've got my coax ready to attach the DECA adapter by my router.


All I've done 2 times before is go ahead and just toss them on with everything still powered, then change the network settings on the receivers and that's it./


----------



## RobertE

raott said:


> Doug, I'm going to use your pic, thank you.
> 
> Should I be able to unplug the ethernet from both receivers after DECA is installed and be able to use VOD as normal through the DECA?


Yes



raott said:


> And will I be able to use the VOD through the R16 once setup even though it is not connected via ethernet?


No. Since the R16 does not have an ethernet port, it won't work with VOD.


----------



## RobertE

p3pilot said:


> Mine is using a green label PI-21 now. They didn't have the smaller one or even heard of it. I am debating if there would be any advantage to buy the correct one from Solid Signal.


No adavntage, it's just smaller.


----------



## joed32

Doug Brott said:


> :nono2:
> 
> DECA will only work if you have both SWiM & Compatible receivers. If you don't have SWiM now, it won't work.
> 
> If you have 9-16 tuners, you need a SWiM-16 as part of the upgrade. Anything else they suggest is the wrong solution. If you have 3-8 tuners, then a SWiM-8 is fine. Either way, you MUST have SWiM.


I believe you, but Directv's computer system isn't putting it on the work orders and the CSRs although helpful are completely uninformed. Apparently when the computer generates a work order no one can change it. I'm OK, I am signed up for MRV and authorized. If I can't get DECA set up so be it.


----------



## Canis Lupus

joed32 said:


> I believe you, but Directv's computer system isn't putting it on the work orders and the CSRs although helpful are completely uninformed. Apparently when the computer generates a work order no one can change it. I'm OK, I am signed up for MRV and authorized. If I can't get DECA set up so be it.


Yes but Doug is talking about SWM. I haven't been following your posts, but what's not being put on your work order? The DECA or the SWM?


----------



## raott

RobertE said:


> Yes
> 
> No. Since the R16 does not have an ethernet port, it won't work with VOD.


OK. I guess I was thinking that the DECA cloud" would allow the R16 to see the internet.

He plans on three Deca hookups, one to each receiver, with one of those three connected to the router. Will that do?

He has described himself as "winging it" so we'll see.


----------



## Hdhead

joed32 said:


> I believe you, but Directv's computer system isn't putting it on the work orders and the CSRs although helpful are completely uninformed. Apparently when the computer generates a work order no one can change it. I'm OK, I am signed up for MRV and authorized. If I can't get DECA set up so be it.


Yup, you are right, the work order nowhere says SWM16 even though you have 8+ tuners (nor does it say SWM8) just says upgrade. I think that is a lot of the confusion.


----------



## RobertE

raott said:


> OK. I guess I was thinking that the DECA cloud" would allow the R16 to see the internet.
> 
> He plans on three Deca hookups, one to each receiver, with one of those three connected to the router. Will that do?
> 
> He has described himself as "winging it" so we'll see.


Yes, that will work just fine.


----------



## RobertE

Hdhead said:


> Yup, you are right, the work order nowhere says SWM16 even though you have 8+ tuners (nor does it say SWM8) just says upgrade. I think that is a lot of the confusion.


The work order that the customer sees is not the same as what the installer sees.


----------



## Canis Lupus

raott said:


> He plans on three Deca hookups, one to each receiver, with one of those three connected to the router. Will that do?


One DECA for each receiver, then just think of the router as another receiver, so the total would be all qualifying receivers +1 for the router.


----------



## Hdhead

RobertE said:


> The work order that the customer sees is not the same as what the installer sees.


The installer showed me his order. nowhere does it mention SWM16.


----------



## njblackberry

I called to confirm my DECA order for tomorrow and to make sure that there was an SWiM16 on the order. The CSR told me that the SWM never shows on the order and he couldn't add it. Guess we'll see...


----------



## bobnielsen

Canis Lupus said:


> All I've done 2 times before is go ahead and just toss them on with everything still powered, then change the network settings on the receivers and that's it./


I didn't even need to go into network setup (my router is set up to supply a specific IP address to each MAC address). I hooked up the DECA, ran the short blue ethernet cable to the DVR and it was all working as before. The whole process took a couple of minutes, including unpacking the DECA from the shipping box (purchased from Solid Signal).


----------



## Hdhead

njblackberry said:


> I called to confirm my DECA order for tomorrow and to make sure that there was an SWiM16 on the order. The CSR told me that the SWM never shows on the order and he couldn't add it. Guess we'll see...


Exactly, I called the day before to make absolutely sure they were bringing a swm16 and got me nada.


----------



## joed32

Canis Lupus said:


> Yes but Doug is talking about SWM. I haven't been following your posts, but what's not being put on your work order? The DECA or the SWM?


SWM.


----------



## Canis Lupus

bobnielsen said:


> I didn't even need to go into network setup (my router is set up to supply a specific IP address to each MAC address). I hooked up the DECA, ran the short blue ethernet cable to the DVR and it was all working as before.


Sorry yes I should have clarified that in my case I switched from wireless to DECA.  EDIT: And I'm DHCP


----------



## raott

Canis Lupus said:


> One DECA for each receiver, then just think of the router as another receiver, so the total would be all qualifying receivers +1 for the router.


OK, now I'm lost a bit. I understand from Doug's photo the router plugs into the Deca box, where does the Deca box connected to the router then plug into via coax?

This guy is lost, he is now complaining that the HR20 only has one ethernet connection on the back. There is no need at all for an ethernet connection to the box with deca correct?


----------



## Canis Lupus

joed32 said:


> SWM.


OK based on some posts above, it may be that the SWMs are not showing on work orders.


----------



## bobnielsen

Canis Lupus said:


> Sorry yes I should have clarified that in my case I switched from wireless to DECA.  EDIT: And I'm DHCP


So am I, but with reserved addresses.


----------



## Davenlr

raott said:


> OK, now I'm lost a bit. I understand from Doug's photo the router plugs into the Deca box, where does the Deca box connected to the router then plug into via coax?
> 
> This guy is lost, he is now complaining that the HR20 only has one ethernet connection on the back. There is no need at all for an ethernet connection to the box with deca correct?


The network DECA plugs into the router just like a receiver. Coax in from SWM, ethernet out to router. The other coax jack that would normally plug into the receiver is where the power adapter is plugged into it to power it.


----------



## Canis Lupus

raott said:


> OK, now I'm lost a bit. I understand from Doug's photo the router plugs into the Deca box, where does the Deca box connected to the router then plug into via coax?
> 
> This guy is lost, he is now complaining that the HR20 only has one ethernet connection on the back. There is no need at all for an ethernet connection to the box with deca correct?


No there is a need for the ethernet connections.

For each coax coming to your receiver, put the DECA between that and the receiver, then run the ethernet cable from the output of the DECA to the receiver - so a Coax and an ethernet cable between the DECA and the receiver.


----------



## THX

Just got off the phone with Cecelia. She said that she had to forward my request to her supervisor, who in turn is forwarding the request to I.T. in order for them to get the option added. So, do you think they'll actually do it or will be request get lost in the bit bucket?

Interestingly, the way I phrased the question is that I told her that I would like to place the "Whole Home DVR Service" without actually ordering any equipment. Her next question was odd, she asked me if I was an employee and I told her no that I was just participating in the beta.

Keeping fingers crossed that "I.T." actually flips my bits properly within the next 24 hours!


----------



## bobnielsen

raott said:


> OK, now I'm lost a bit. I understand from Doug's photo the router plugs into the Deca box, where does the Deca box connected to the router then plug into via coax?
> 
> This guy is lost, he is now complaining that the HR20 only has one ethernet connection on the back. There is no need at all for an ethernet connection to the box with deca correct?


The DECA needs a coax connection from the splitter. The ethernet connection from the DECA to the receiver replaces the ethernet from your router.


----------



## RobertE

raott said:


> OK, now I'm lost a bit. I understand from Doug's photo the router plugs into the Deca box, where does the Deca box connected to the router then plug into via coax?
> 
> This guy is lost, he is now complaining that the HR20 only has one ethernet connection on the back. There is no need at all for an ethernet connection to the box with deca correct?


It would go:
Coax->Deca->Cat5->Router/switch

With DECA, no other ethernet cables are plugged into the HRs. He needs to refer to his training materials and/or pull his head out of his backside.


----------



## David Ortiz

raott said:


> OK, now I'm lost a bit. I understand from Doug's photo the router plugs into the Deca box, where does the Deca box connected to the router then plug into via coax?
> 
> This guy is lost, he is now complaining that the HR20 only has one ethernet connection on the back. There is no need at all for an ethernet connection to the box with deca correct?


The DECA that connects to your router needs a coax connection as if it were another receiver.

With the DECA, you connect the short ethernet cable from the DECA to your receiver, in the same spot your current ethernet cable was connected.


----------



## Hdhead

raott said:


> OK, now I'm lost a bit. I understand from Doug's photo the router plugs into the Deca box, where does the Deca box connected to the router then plug into via coax?
> 
> This guy is lost, he is now complaining that the HR20 only has one ethernet connection on the back. There is no need at all for an ethernet connection to the box with deca correct?


OMG, sorry to poop on your party but the installer is useless. If it were I send him home.


----------



## Canis Lupus

THX said:


> Just got off the phone with Cecelia. She said that she had to forward my request to her supervisor, who in turn is forwarding the request to I.T. in order for them to get the option added. So, do you think they'll actually do it or will be request get lost in the bit bucket?
> 
> Interestingly, the way I phrased the question is that I told her that I would like to place the "Whole Home DVR Service" without actually ordering any equipment. Her next question was odd, she asked me if I was an employee and I told her no that I was just participating in the beta.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed that "I.T." actually flips my bits properly within the next 24 hours!


I'd call back and try again.


----------



## sigma1914

Another diagram:


----------



## Davenlr

Hdhead said:


> OMG, sorry to poop on your party but the installer is useless. If it were I send him home.


Come on guys. I get sent to work on machines Ive never seen before. Once I do one, Im good. I dont get any training (being Sunday, he probably didnt either). Lets be nice to the installer. At least he is out there trying.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Here's a picture at the router:


----------



## Hdhead

Davenlr said:


> Come on guys. I get sent to work on machines Ive never seen before. Once I do one, Im good. I dont get any training (being Sunday, he probably didnt either). Lets be nice to the installer. At least he is out there trying.


Yes but this level of incompetence is unacceptable in my book. The guy should not even be there and I blame that on his supervisor.


----------



## Canis Lupus

The bulbous coax on the right plugs into power, the one on the left goes to the input of the splitter, and the blue ethernet cable goes to your router.

EDIT: This is for a setup that has the router and the main Coaxial coming in from your SWM all in the same location/.


----------



## RobertE

Hdhead said:


> Yes but this level of incompetence is unacceptable in my book. The guy should not even be there and I blame that on his supervisor.


There's a difference between incompentence and being untrained.


----------



## sigma1914

Canis Lupus said:


> Here's a picture at the router:


What's under the DECA? I ask because I read they get hot.


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> What's under the DECA? I ask because I read they get hot.


Warm here at best.


----------



## HDJulie

Davenlr said:


> Come on guys. I get sent to work on machines Ive never seen before. Once I do one, Im good. I dont get any training (being Sunday, he probably didnt either). Lets be nice to the installer. At least he is out there trying.


I'm in your neck of the woods & my installer is supposedly on the way. My upgrade should be easy --we've got no special equipment & we're not going to hook back into the Internet. I just hope the severe thunderstorm warning that was just issued doesn't end up causing a problem.


----------



## Hdhead

RobertE said:


> There's a difference between incompentence and being untrained.


Choose your verb, the bottom line is *he doesn't know what the heck he is doing*, same as the government.


----------



## Canis Lupus

sigma1914 said:


> What's under the DECA? I ask because I read they get hot.


I actually popped it forward for the picture. It actually sits behind the router and switch.

They can get pretty warm, but only right at the coax output of the DECA going to the splitter side in my case.


----------



## veryoldschool

Canis Lupus said:


> They can get pretty warm,


Has anyone ever used "ugly warm?"  :lol:
Why is warm pretty and cold ugly?


----------



## Canis Lupus

veryoldschool said:


> Has anyone ever used "ugly warm?"  :lol:


Dunno - I've always equated "ugly warm" with "on fire" :lol:


----------



## Shades228

joed32 said:


> I believe you, but Directv's computer system isn't putting it on the work orders and the CSRs although helpful are completely uninformed. Apparently when the computer generates a work order no one can change it. I'm OK, I am signed up for MRV and authorized. If I can't get DECA set up so be it.


Technicians have a way of getting approved changes made. That doesn't mean that they can do whatever they want but if an order was built without the correct equipment it could be corrected.


----------



## njblackberry

Yet another question - once you have SWM/DECA, no more BBCs?


----------



## LameLefty

njblackberry said:


> Yet another question - once you have SWM/DECA, no more BBCs?


Correct.


----------



## bkmkdtx1

sigma1914 said:


> Another diagram:


regarding the ethernet cable from the DECA to the Internet, does that have to be plugged directly to the router or can it be plugged into a powerline adapter?


----------



## raott

One final question as the installer is almost done. 

Can the R16 be used with the "whole home DVR" even though there is no ethernet port. He says it cannot but is going to try anyway.


----------



## Hdhead

raott said:


> One final question as the installer is almost done.
> 
> Can the R16 be used with the "whole home DVR" even though there is no ethernet port. He says it cannot but is going to try anyway.


no


----------



## Davenlr

raott said:


> One final question as the installer is almost done.
> 
> Can the R16 be used with the "whole home DVR" even though there is no ethernet port. He says it cannot but is going to try anyway.


No, with no ethernet port it wont work. He is supposed to swap that for a receiver that is compatable...


----------



## Hdhead

Davenlr said:


> No, with no ethernet port it wont work. He is supposed to swap that for a receiver that is compatable... H24, H21, H23...


For a price, not free.


----------



## veryoldschool

Davenlr said:


> No, with no ethernet port it wont work. He is supposed to swap that for a receiver that is compatable...


oops, you meant compatible with SWiM, not DECA, which the R16 is.


----------



## veryoldschool

bkmkdtx1 said:


> regarding the ethernet cable from the DECA to the Internet, does that have to be plugged directly to the router or can it be plugged into a powerline adapter?


Yes it can go to a powerline "hop" or a wireless hop to your home network.


----------



## raott

Hdhead said:


> For a price, not free.


actually, they did it for free.


----------



## raott

Davenlr said:


> No, with no ethernet port it wont work. He is supposed to swap that for a receiver that is compatable...


He did swap it. The original workorder was confusing as they put both an R16 and Receiver on it and my confustion about Deca vs Swim and compatibility with the R16 didn't help.

He ended up installing an H24.

It's taken about 3 hours, its his first MRV install but between the two of us and the folks here, we finally got it.


----------



## sigma1914

raott said:


> It's taken about 3 hours, its his first MRV install but between the two of us and the folks here, we finally got it.


Good stuff. This site is great!


----------



## Hdhead

raott said:


> actually, they did it for free.


You got an HRxx for free?


----------



## raott

Hdhead said:


> You got an HRxx for free?


Negative. I got an H24 for free (and an R16 which I didn't need and am sending back).


----------



## Willy1

RobertE said:


> The work order that the customer sees is not the same as what the installer sees.


Any way to contact them directly before they come, rather than calling Directv and getting lost in the shuffle, etc?

I will need a SWM 16 and I just want to be sure they bring it. Also I saw this on my order:

_ Whole-Home Upgrd and ICK $99.00_

What is ICK? Nowhere is SWM upgrade mentioned. Should I be worried? Thanks.


----------



## p3pilot

Willy1 said:


> Any way to contact them directly before they come, rather than calling Directv and getting lost in the shuffle, etc?
> 
> I will need a SWM 16 and I just want to be sure they bring it. Also I saw this on my order:
> 
> _ Whole-Home Upgrd and ICK $99.00_
> 
> What is ICK? Nowhere is SWM upgrade mentioned. Should I be worried? Thanks.


My guess was Internet Connection Kit. Supposed to be the broadband DECA adapter which they don't have yet.


----------



## joed32

Hdhead said:


> You got an HRxx for free?


I'm supposed to get an HR24 for free with the MRV install. It won't happen because I'll probably never get the install.


----------



## HDJulie

My installer is here. He has to change out the dish. Said something about ours being an "old sidecar dish". He's up on the roof in the rain. I told him we could reschedule but he said it was no biggie. He seems to know what needs to be done so I'm crossing my fingers it goes well. He doesn't have an HR24 so I'll take the H24 & order an HR24 off the Internet.


----------



## Shades228

HDJulie said:


> My installer is here. He has to change out the dish. Said something about ours being an "old sidecar dish". He's up on the roof in the rain. I told him we could reschedule but he said it was no biggie. He seems to know what needs to be done so I'm crossing my fingers it goes well. He doesn't have an HR24 so I'll take the H24 & order an HR24 off the Internet.


Sidecar dish was the original 5 LNB dish that they are required to replace when they run across them in the field. They will install a new Slimline dish. If you look at your old dish you'll understand why it's called a side car.


----------



## iceturkee

njblackberry said:


> Yet another question - once you have SWM/DECA, no more BBCs?


correct


----------



## Rich

veryoldschool said:


> Here's what two SWiM-16s would look like and a third should not be a problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22070


Huh. That's really simple. I haven't been following the DECA thing, been waiting for the thread to slow up a bit. I gather from the diagram the DECA system only requires one coaxial cable for each HR. So I could use one SWiM for each dish with the splitters? Just as I do with the Zinwell 6x16? If my assumptions are correct, I know how to hook it up. Or can't I have two seperate and distinct systems as I do with my Zinwell's?

I can't even imagine the boys from Staten Island being able to do this. :lol:

Rich


----------



## linder7

HDJulie: I am also in the Little Rock area. Did you just call DirecTV or did you call one of the local companies who contracts for Direct? Please keep us posted on your outcome.


----------



## Hdhead

Willy1 said:


> Any way to contact them directly before they come, rather than calling Directv and getting lost in the shuffle, etc?
> 
> I will need a SWM 16 and I just want to be sure they bring it. Also I saw this on my order:
> 
> _ Whole-Home Upgrd and ICK $99.00_
> 
> What is ICK? Nowhere is SWM upgrade mentioned. Should I be worried? Thanks.


I tried to get the installer's phone# from D* before install. No go, couldn't even tell me name of company. And the only way CSR's can communicate with them is electronically.


----------



## iceturkee

p3pilot said:


> My guess was Internet Connection Kit. Supposed to be the broadband DECA adapter which they don't have yet.


correct. i was suppose to get but deca broadband isn't suppose to be available until june or july.


----------



## dminches

Would it be possible to put some or all of the images posted by Doug, VOS and others somewhere for future reference? They are good sources of information but this thread is getting to long it is going to hard to find them in the future.


----------



## HDJulie

linder7 said:


> HDJulie: I am also in the Little Rock area. Did you just call DirecTV or did you call one of the local companies who contracts for Direct? Please keep us posted on your outcome.


I called DirecTV on Thursday & this was the first available install. I never call the local companies -- just prefer to go with D* directly. I'll let y'all know how it goes. At least the rain is letting up.


----------



## dminches

sigma1914 said:


> Another diagram:


Is that stop band filter necessary in all configurations or only if you have an HR20-100? And, if you have a 20-100 it is sufficient to put the SBF before all the splitters or does it need to be closer to the 20-100?


----------



## Rich

Doug Brott said:


> DECA can support up to 16 tuners so you'd need one SWiM-16 and one SWiM-8, you could in theory have a single dish feed the SWiM-16 and then cascade to the SWiM-8 for the remaining equipment.
> 
> DECA can support up to 16 devices, so if all 22 tuners are DVRs (11 devices + 1 broadband), you could, in theory, use DECA. The issue of course comes with connecting the SWiM-16 & SWiM-8 such that DECA can traverse both SWiMs.
> 
> veryoldschool has posted a method by which this might work (in theory), but I don't think anyone has actually attempted it.
> 
> Without this special (untested/unapproved) connection, you would have two separate DECA clouds and DVRs on each cloud could see each other plus if both clouds are connected to your home network, you'd see receivers on the other cloud via your home networking.
> 
> If your least-used DVRs are connected to the SWiM-8, you still may be fine with the upgrade.


I think I'll wait a while and get the install moved to a different date. Give the boys in Staten Island a chance to figure out how to do this.

I think I could do it with *VOS's* diagram, if that equipment is weather resistant, but I'll wait awhile.

Rich


----------



## bobnielsen

dminches said:


> Is that stop band filter necessary in all configurations or only if you have an HR20-100? And, if you have a 20-100 it is sufficient to put the SBF before all the splitters or does it need to be closer to the 20-100?


I believe that installers are required to use them at the SWM (unless it has a green label) and for all receivers without DECA, in addition to the special HR20-100 case. You can't place it ahead of a splitter or the DECA signal will be blocked.

In many cases, everything will work without a bandstop filter, but officially they are required to use them to avoid possible issues. The filter will prevent the DECA signal from overloading either the SWM or the receiver.


----------



## dminches

bobnielsen said:


> I believe that installers are required to use them at the SWM (unless it has a green label) and for all receivers without DECA, in addition to the special HR20-100 case. You can't place it ahead of a splitter or the DECA signal will be blocked.


Isn't is ahead of the splitter in sigma1914's diagram? I am not sure what you mean.


----------



## veryoldschool

dminches said:


> Isn't is ahead of the splitter in sigma1914's diagram? I am not sure what you mean.


The Bandstop filter for the SWM only needs to be between the first splitter [input] and the SWM.
Bandstop filters for receivers need to be at the receiver.

Putting a bandstop filter in before the splitter means the DECA gets blocked to the other legs of the splitter. :nono:


----------



## ftwrich

I have two HR21's (100/700) and one HR20-700. I currently have my SWiM PI located near one of my receivers (HR21). Will the SBF prevent me from using my current setup? In other words, does the SWiM-8 PI have to go between the SWiM-8 and the SBF?


----------



## veryoldschool

ftwrich said:


> I have two HR21's (100/700) and one HR20-700. I currently have my SWiM PI located near one of my receivers (HR21). Will the SBF prevent me from using my current setup? In other words, does the SWiM-8 PI have to go between the SWiM-8 and the SBF?


NO. My PI is 90' from my SWM and the bandstop is 60' from the SWM.


----------



## ftwrich

veryoldschool said:


> NO. My PI is 90' from my SWM and the bandstop is 60' from the SWM.


That's what I was hoping to hear - thanks!


----------



## sigma1914

dminches said:


> Would it be possible to put some or all of the images posted by Doug, VOS and others somewhere for future reference? They are good sources of information but this thread is getting to long it is going to hard to find them in the future.


Excellent idea. Maybe a "Working Install Diagrams" thread.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dminches said:


> Would it be possible to put some or all of the images posted by Doug, VOS and others somewhere for future reference? They are good sources of information but this thread is getting to long it is going to hard to find them in the future.


In the mean time, right click on the picture and save it on your computer. I have done this in the past for reference.


----------



## HDJulie

The install is done. Everything works but he could not get the regular MRV menu to come up -- it is still the Beta. So he opted into the Beta again & I see that MRV works. He redownloaded the latest software in an attempt to get the regular MRV but that didn't work. I think I read on here something about reauthorizing the receivers online? If I need to do that, where do I do it & should I opt out of the Beta first?


----------



## Hdhead

HDJulie said:


> The install is done. Everything works but he could not get the regular MRV menu to come up -- it is still the Beta. So he opted into the Beta again & I see that MRV works. He redownloaded the latest software in an attempt to get the regular MRV but that didn't work. I think I read on here something about reauthorizing the receivers online? If I need to do that, where do I do it & should I opt out of the Beta first?


You can authorize your receivers here. Not sure about opting out of beta first, doubt it matters.

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/login.jsp?_requestid=784024


----------



## njfoses

veryoldschool said:


> NO. My PI is 90' from my SWM and the bandstop is 60' from the SWM.


So it doesnt matter if the bsf is before the swm pi or after? It just needs to be before any splitter correct? Thanks.


----------



## HDJulie

Hdhead said:


> You can authorize your receivers here. Not sure about opting out of beta first, doubt it matters.
> 
> https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/login.jsp?_requestid=784024


That just takes me to the main home page. Where do I go from there? It has to be under My Account somewhere, I would think.


----------



## Hdhead

HDJulie said:


> That just takes me to the main home page. Where do I go from there? It has to be under My Account somewhere, I would think.


Sorry, that is my bookmark, but it must be specific to my account. I bookmarked it because I had trouble finding it once. Someone else should be able to help.


----------



## gpg

HDJulie said:


> The install is done. Everything works but he could not get the regular MRV menu to come up -- it is still the Beta. So he opted into the Beta again & I see that MRV works. He redownloaded the latest software in an attempt to get the regular MRV but that didn't work. I think I read on here something about reauthorizing the receivers online? If I need to do that, where do I do it & should I opt out of the Beta first?


Go first to the Help menu, then select Tools. You'll see a graphic for "refresh your receiver."


----------



## oldengineer

This is a long thread and it may have been answered before but why is a not-yet-available Broadband DECA specifed for the network connection when a regular DECA seems to be an acceptable substitute?


----------



## HDJulie

gpg said:


> Go first to the Help menu, then select Tools. You'll see a graphic for "refresh your receiver."


Excellent, thanks. I'll give it a shot.

Just tried it -- that worked.


----------



## jsmuga

HDJulie said:


> The install is done. Everything works but he could not get the regular MRV menu to come up -- it is still the Beta. So he opted into the Beta again & I see that MRV works. He redownloaded the latest software in an attempt to get the regular MRV but that didn't work. I think I read on here something about reauthorizing the receivers online? If I need to do that, where do I do it & should I opt out of the Beta first?


When the Tech closed my work order/ticket yesterday the Beta went away.


----------



## rgraetz

My install this was this morning and with a little luck (and extra money) I got them to replace my R15 and my failing HR22 with HR24's. He didnt have the power adapter for the DECA so he just left it for me to connect later. He installed a PI at one of the HR24's which is where I am confused. Does there need to be a PI there or can I take it and move it to the network DECA? He also installed a SWMLNB and splitter. I have read all of this thread and the first look for DECA but am still confused a bit. Thanks for your help.


----------



## T-Hefner

rich584 said:


> I think I'll wait a while and get the install moved to a different date. Give the boys in Staten Island a chance to figure out how to do this.
> 
> I think I could do it with *VOS's* diagram, if that equipment is weather resistant, but I'll wait awhile.
> 
> Rich


I ordered 5/13 the day MRV went live, and they processed it fine, and took my money fine...but when it came to scheduling install date, they couldnt. Said someone would call me, still waiting on that call.....I guess I will call them 2morrow if I dont hear anything.

Where in jersey are you Rich? Wondering how ya got a install date....I know a few people in Jersey got the same issue I did...


----------



## Sandy

Canis Lupus said:


> The bulbous coax on the right plugs into power, the one on the left goes to the input of the splitter, and the blue ethernet cable goes to your router.
> 
> EDIT: This is for a setup that has the router and the main Coaxial coming in from your SWM all in the same location/.


My router is not in the same room as my HR21. The HR21 is hooked to a wireless gaming adapter. Would I plug one DECA box into the Linksys WGA600N and let the HR21 still connect wirelessly?


----------



## Davenlr

rgraetz said:


> My install this was this morning and with a little luck (and extra money) I got them to replace my R15 and my failing HR22 with HR24's. He didnt have the power adapter for the DECA so he just left it for me to connect later. He installed a PI at one of the HR24's which is where I am confused. Does there need to be a PI there or can I take it and move it to the network DECA? He also installed a SWMLNB and splitter. I have read all of this thread and the first look for DECA but am still confused a bit. Thanks for your help.


Sounds like the power inserter on the HR24 is the one powering your SWMLNB. You will still need one for the network Deca.


----------



## HDJulie

jsmartin99 said:


> When the Tech closed my work order/ticket yesterday the Beta went away.


That may have happened with mine as well. As soon as I was done with the refresh I went to my equipment & the H24 had shown up. The installer couldn't authorize it from here (it uses cellular, I think, & he had no service here) so he said he would do that when he got close to town & I'm sure he closed the ticket at the same time.


----------



## RobertE

oldengineer said:


> This is a long thread and it may have been answered before but why is a not-yet-available Broadband DECA specifed for the network connection when a regular DECA seems to be an acceptable substitute?


The broadband deca is just a prettier version, nothing more.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

RobertE - Good info - too bad it seems that some installers don't understand that.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Sandy said:


> My router is not in the same room as my HR21. The HR21 is hooked to a wireless gaming adapter. Would I plug one DECA box into the Linksys WGA600N and let the HR21 still connect wirelessly?


No - in fact you just gained a gaming adapter for other home use.  You would use the existing coax for your HR21 and plug that into the DECA module, then put a pigtail coax from the DECA to the HR21, then the short ethernet cable from the DECA to the ethernet port on your HR21.

Just make sure you also have the powered DECA at your router.

Think of your router as just another receiver, except the coax from the DECA doesn't continue on to a receiver (cuz there's none there); nor does it plug into your router (cuz only the ethernet cable does). The coax just continues on to the wall outlet (it's powered and it's the bulbous coax you saw in my picture).


----------



## dminches

veryoldschool said:


> The Bandstop filter for the SWM only needs to be between the first splitter [input] and the SWM.
> Bandstop filters for receivers need to be at the receiver.
> 
> Putting a bandstop filter in before the splitter means the DECA gets blocked to the other legs of the splitter. :nono:


So, does that mean in a set up with an HR20-100 you have 2 BSFs?


----------



## Shades228

dminches said:


> So, does that mean in a set up with an HR20-100 you have 2 BSFs?


It means at a minimum you would need 1 for the HR20-100. Any others would be dependant on if you had a green label SWM or any non MRV compatible receivers.


----------



## Sherman67

Had my install today (Whole Home with Internet). I was the first in my area. The Home Viewing seems to be working fine on all receivers, but I can only get dual tuner play on 6 of my 8 receivers. The two remaining receivers only work as singles. If I change from single to dual on receiver number 7,then receiver number 8 does not receive a signal at all. I have two hr20-100s, one r22s, four hr20-700s, and a new hr24. The installer used a SWiM8. If I unplug all my receives, it's always the last two receives I turn back on that have a problem.

Should he have used a SWiM16?


----------



## paragon

Sherman67 said:


> Had my install today (Whole Home with Internet). I was the first in my area. The Home Viewing seems to be working fine on all receivers, but I can only get dual tuner play on 6 of my 8 receivers. The two remaining receivers only work as singles. If I change from single to dual on receiver number 7,then receiver number 8 does not receive a signal at all. I have two hr20-100s, one r22s, four hr20-700s, and a new hr24. The installer used a SWiM8. If I unplug all my receives, it's always the last two receives I turn back on that have a problem.
> 
> Should he have used a SWiM16?


Yes, he should have used an SWM16, I would call DIRECTV and tell them to come back out.


----------



## azarby

Sherman67 said:


> Had my install today (Whole Home with Internet). I was the first in my area. The Home Viewing seems to be working fine on all receivers, but I can only get dual tuner play on 6 of my 8 receivers. The two remaining receivers only work as singles. If I change from single to dual on receiver number 7,then receiver number 8 does not receive a signal at all. I have two hr20-100s, one r22s, four hr20-700s, and a new hr24. The installer used a SWiM8. If I unplug all my receives, it's always the last two receives I turn back on that have a problem.
> 
> Should he have used a SWiM16?


It looks like you have 16 tuners. Without an SWM16, only 8 tuners can be supported. Even then, you can only connect 8 tuners to each of the 2 SWM outputs.


----------



## Sandy

Canis Lupus said:


> No - in fact you just gained a gaming adapter for other home use.  You would use the existing coax for your HR21 and plug that into the DECA module, then put a pigtail coax from the DECA to the HR21, then the short ethernet cable from the DECA to the ethernet port on your HR21.
> 
> Just make sure you also have the powered DECA at your router.
> 
> Think of your router as just another receiver, except the coax from the DECA doesn't continue on to a receiver (cuz there's none there); nor does it plug into your router (cuz only the ethernet cable does). The coax just continues on to the wall outlet (it's powered and it's the bulbous coax you saw in my picture).


okay, thanks for the reply. I still don't know whether to go with the deca upgrade or not. My house has unique problems. It is a 90 yr old two story with no in wall cabling of any sort. Right now, we have a legacy installation going to 3 rooms-2 upstairs and 1 downstairs. All wiring is on the ouside of the house. There is no way to get coax from the downstairs to the upstairs except outside. 90 yr old houses come with their own unique problems for s digital world.


----------



## Doug Brott

Sherman67 said:


> Had my install today (Whole Home with Internet). I was the first in my area. The Home Viewing seems to be working fine on all receivers, but I can only get dual tuner play on 6 of my 8 receivers. The two remaining receivers only work as singles. If I change from single to dual on receiver number 7,then receiver number 8 does not receive a signal at all. I have two hr20-100s, one r22s, four hr20-700s, and a new hr24. The installer used a SWiM8. If I unplug all my receives, it's always the last two receives I turn back on that have a problem.
> 
> Should he have used a SWiM16?


8 DVRs == 16 tuners .. A SWiM-8 only provides for 8 tuners. you need to call DIRECTV and pretty much have them pull the SWiM-8 and put in a SWiM-16 to solve your problem.

Oh, each SWiM out port only supports 8 tuners, so 4 DVRs on each of the two outputs of the SWiM-16.


----------



## george99

I tried reading a lot of this thread, but 54 pages is too much. Any word on exactly how to get DTV to allow me to use my own cat-5 network? I "moved", so having them install DECA is out of the question.


----------



## gregftlaud

Sorry for the stupidity.....but why are so many people jumping on the DECA bandwagon and having installers come out to put it in..........if you guys already have MRV setup and it works fine thru your home network? I have MRV activated and both HR20's hardwired to my router and it works flawlessly. Never even a hiccup. Any advantage to having DECA equipment other than u get support with it from dtv?


----------



## Davenlr

No need to have ethernet cables run all over the house.


----------



## george99

My whole house is already wired with ethernet cables, so it isn't a problem. I have been using the MRV beta since day 1 with no problems.

So what's the deal, how do I get DTV to activate the $3.00/month plan for me?


----------



## Lord Vader

Read the thread. The answer is right here.


----------



## gregftlaud

Here's a link. Doug has specific instructions on what to tell the CSR to do when you call directv to activate MRV.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177090

If they have trouble following your instructions tell them to look into the DORIS database for people that want to activate whole home dvr service unsupported.

Tell them to:

1. Go into the DORIS database
2. Pull up the article "Whole Home DVR Service"
3. Go to the link "Adding Whole Home DVR Service"


----------



## Lord Vader

It's amazing what one can learn when one reads.


----------



## dminches

Shades228 said:


> It means at a minimum you would need 1 for the HR20-100. Any others would be dependant on if you had a green label SWM or any non MRV compatible receivers.


Just to clarify, if I have a non-MRV compatible receiver, like an HR10-250, that would be hooked up to a legacy port. Would I need a SBF on that?

Second, if the SWM doesn't have a green label I assume you are saying I would need a SBF for the SWM output? I don't have any SWM now so I would hope that they would be installing the green label one.


----------



## texz71

I finally got someone to at Directv to figure out my problems with them not being able to add the MRV flag. As simple as it was, it took 10 different CSR's to figure it out. I am on the old Total Choice Plus plan, which needs to be canceled and be put on the Choice Extra Plan, from what I am told. They can't add MRV with while being on an obsolete plan (which adds an additional $3.00 a month)


----------



## dminches

texz71 said:


> I finally got someone to at Directv to figure out my problems with them not being able to add the MRV flag. As simple as it was, it took 10 different CSR's to figure it out. I am on the old Total Choice Plus plan, which needs to be canceled and be put on the Choice Extra Plan, from what I am told. They can't add MRV with while being on an obsolete plan (which adds an additional $3.00 a month)


That is not true. I have total choice with locals and I had MRV added.


----------



## Hdhead

Anyone getting a SWM16 install today?!rolling


----------



## jsmuga

Hdhead said:


> Anyone getting a SWM16 install today?!rolling


I feel lucky I got one Sat. after reading all these posts.


----------



## thekochs

I have a older 5-LNB/AT9 Dish going to a Zinwell switch to three HR23-700s. What hardware besides DECA will they need to install ?


----------



## housemr

Does anyone know that has had this installed or knows can answer something for me. I have my install scheduled for tomorrow. After looking at the first look pdf that dbstalk put online i am a bit confused on the network/lan portion of the install.

1. will they put a deca box in say my home office, even though i do not have a tv there, and then run a short cat 5e/6 cable to my router?

2. if that is the case is that for the whole house dvr to work or is that just so i get internet for directv on demand to each box (didnt know if you actually needed internet active for the mrv to work)

2b. does this mean that i will then not need a separate internet run to each hr21 box?

thanks in advance


----------



## Hdhead

You do need a deca for the router if you want internet access. You could have the job done with out internet for just MRV. If you want internet they will have to run a RG6 cable to your router for deca hookup. 

Another option is a wireless connection to your router from somewhere else in the house. Would eliminate RG 6 cable to router.


----------



## housemr

Hdhead said:


> You do need a deca for the router if you want internet access. You could have the job done with out internet for just MRV. If you want internet they will have to run a RG6 cable to your router for deca hookup.
> 
> Another option is a wireless connection to your router from somewhere else in the house. Would eliminate RG 6 cable to router.


Ok, i have rg6 ran to my office, just no tv hooked up, so they could put a deca box there and that internet would then back feed to all my other boxes?


----------



## LameLefty

thekochs said:


> I have a older 5-LNB/AT9 Dish going to a Zinwell switch to three HR23-700s. What hardware besides DECA will they need to install ?


If you're sticking with 6 tuners, they need to replace your multiswitch with an SWiM8 module, plus a DECA for each receiver, and a fourth DECA + Power Inserter to connect your DECA cloud to your broadband connection.


----------



## buist

Will Directv furnish the 2 way splitters for the install? I had a install re-scheduled for tomorrow because it didn't include ICK (3rd DECA + Power Inserter). The tech that came out Saturday talked about my existing 4 way splitter (I only need a 2 way there) not being compatible with DECA. I don't care if they furnish a compatible splitter, but if they don't - my time (and the techs) will be wasted tomorrow..


----------



## george99

Lord Vader said:


> It's amazing what one can learn when one reads.


Forgive me for not wanting to read 54 pages worth of posts!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Less than 48 hours til we see the first HD channel fruit of D12....

WOO HOO!


----------



## Hdhead

housemr said:


> Ok, i have rg6 ran to my office, just no tv hooked up, so they could put a deca box there and that internet would then back feed to all my other boxes?


yes


----------



## bobnielsen

buist said:


> Will Directv furnish the 2 way splitters for the install? I had a install re-scheduled for tomorrow because it didn't include ICK (3rd DECA + Power Inserter). The tech that came out Saturday talked about my existing 4 way splitter (I only need a 2 way there) not being compatible with DECA. I don't care if they furnish a compatible splitter, but if they don't - my time (and the techs) will be wasted tomorrow..


The installation should include whatever is needed but they are still learning, so it doesn't always go smoothly. Good luck with your installation.


----------



## buist

bobnielsen said:


> The installation should include whatever is needed but they are still learning, so it doesn't always go smoothly. Good luck with your installation.


Thanks! I am sure I will need all I can get..


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Posting image file again...

Here is a look at the DECA setup again. Two diffenent type of SAT dish examples are included.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

housemr said:


> Ok, i have rg6 ran to my office, just no tv hooked up, so they could put a deca box there and that internet would then back feed to all my other boxes?


Since there is no TV, don't be surprised if they do not leave a DECA. They may ask that you call back in if you get another TV. The demand for the DECA boxes seem to be pretty big. Of course, you could get an installer that leaves one!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

dminches said:


> That is not true. I have total choice with locals and I had MRV added.


Actually....including myself....this is true more times than not. It worked out for you, and there is probably a different backend reason that we don't know about.

But there are far to many people posting that the legacy package had to go away before it MRV could be turned on.


----------



## DogLover

Spanky_Partain said:


> Since there is no TV, don't be surprised if they do not leave a DECA. They may ask that you call back in if you get another TV. The demand for the DECA boxes seem to be pretty big. Of course, you could get an installer that leaves one!


But they should give him a DECA to connect his home network/Internet. It may confuse them to put it where there is not receiver or router, but if that's where there is Ethernet and coax access, that would be the place to put it, wouldn't it?


----------



## veryoldschool

Spanky_Partain said:


> Since there is no TV, don't be surprised if they do not leave a DECA. They may ask that you call back in if you get another TV. The demand for the DECA boxes seem to be pretty big. Of course, you could get an installer that leaves one!





DogLover said:


> But they should give him a DECA to connect his home network/Internet. It may confuse them to put it where there is not receiver or router, but if that's where there is Ethernet and coax access, that would be the place to put it, wouldn't it?


"Right" this could be where the DECA to router bridge is placed.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

DogLover said:


> But they should give him a DECA to connect his home network/Internet. It may confuse them to put it where there is not receiver or router, but if that's where there is Ethernet and coax access, that would be the place to put it, wouldn't it?


Absolutely. That would be an excellent place for the uplink to the home network. I was refering to an extra DECA being left for a TV that is not installed yet. Sorry if my response was confusing. 

EDIT
If a TV is going to be installed in the office, a two-way splitter and another DECA would need to be installed to support another TV, unless it is a H*24 box that gets placed in the office.


----------



## msm96wolf

Do you still need two rg6 lines to get two tuners? For example our bedroom has only one outlet and it would be a nightmare to run a second line. Does this new setup eliminate this issue?


----------



## Steve

msm96wolf said:


> Does this new setup eliminate this issue?


Yup!


----------



## njblackberry

Installers company just called to confirm. I asked if she had the work order. I said I needed a SWM16 for the Whole Home Internet. She challenged me "where did you get that information". I told her that I had MRV working, and with more than 8 tuners I needed the SWM16 and 2 SWM8s wouldn't work.

She agreed with me and will try to locate one.

Likelihood of this working? ZERO.

A total failure by DirecTV to get their installers the equipment they need


----------



## housemr

Spanky_Partain said:


> Absolutely. That would be an excellent place for the uplink to the home network. I was refering to an extra DECA being left for a TV that is not installed yet. Sorry if my response was confusing.
> 
> EDIT
> If a TV is going to be installed in the office, a two-way splitter and another DECA would need to be installed to support another TV, unless it is a H*24 box that gets placed in the office.


Ok. You had me worried for a second. My router is up in the office along with a coax line so that is where i was hoping they could connect the internet and then do the swim 8 hookup in the basment (replacing my multiswitch) where all the coax lines in the house come into.

I am not planning on putting a tv in the office for the foreseeable future


----------



## HDJulie

msm96wolf said:


> Do you still need two rg6 lines to get two tuners? For example our bedroom has only one outlet and it would be a nightmare to run a second line. Does this new setup eliminate this issue?


The SWM installation eliminates the issue. I had the same problem in our guest room & had to set the DVR to a single tuner. After the install yesterday, I was able to set it to dual tuners.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

msm96wolf said:


> Do you still need two rg6 lines to get two tuners? For example our bedroom has only one outlet and it would be a nightmare to run a second line. Does this new setup eliminate this issue?


SWiM= Single Wire Module/Multiswitch.
Allows for 1 cable to utilize both tuners.


----------



## AlanSaysYo

HDTVsportsfan said:


> SWiM= Single Wire Module/Multiswitch.
> Allows for 1 cable to utilize both tuners.


Makes me feel better for paying to have this installed, as I had no idea what that meant and still fuzzy on what needs to be done inside my home to get this working. I suppose that means I will soon have 3 completely redundant cable lines running to various rooms in my house, but there are worse things in the world.

From this thread and others, it sounds like I should expect the worst and hope for the best on my installation this afternoon. I only have six tuners and no extenuating circumstances so maybe it'll pay off to be Joe Six-Pack for once.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

AlanSaysYo said:


> Makes me feel better for paying to have this installed, as I had no idea what that meant and still fuzzy on what needs to be done inside my home to get this working. I suppose that means I will soon have 3 completely redundant cable lines running to various rooms in my house, but there are worse things in the world.
> 
> From this thread and others, it sounds like I should expect the worst and hope for the best on my installation this afternoon. I only have six tuners and no extenuating circumstances so maybe it'll pay off to be Joe Six-Pack for once.


Very good points, and a good perspective for those not deeply familiar with the technology.

This is a good example of folks wanting what it does, without needing or wanting the details on the technology that makes it all work.

The package offer itself for the SWiM/DECA installs is below what any individual would pay for it - a good deal as offered. It's also no muss, no fuss for those who could care less *how* it all works.


----------



## Steve

njblackberry said:


> Installers company just called to confirm. I asked if she had the work order. I said I needed a SWM16 for the Whole Home Internet. She challenged me "where did you get that information". I told her that I had MRV working, and with more than 8 tuners I needed the SWM16 and 2 SWM8s wouldn't work.
> 
> She agreed with me and will try to locate one.
> 
> Likelihood of this working? ZERO.
> 
> [...](


Same thing happened to me on Saturday. Installer did eventually get a SWiM-16, tho. He had to wait a couple of hours for someone to meet him with one, so he took another call before mine.

Working together, he and I got my house done in under 3 hours, including peaking the dish on my roof. Neither one of us had seen a DECA adapter or SWiM-16 prior to his coming, tho, so there were some hiccups.

Knowing what we know now, it was probably a one-hour job for 2 guys (7 receivers).


----------



## spriebe

With SWM8 all connections must be to one output port on SWM8 for DECA cloud to work. 

Is this also true for SWM16 because it would be easier setup for me to connect broadband to one port and receivers to other port.

The docs for SWM16 mention DECA bridge technology providing network access to all receivers(not full quote). 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## njblackberry

I have all of the drawings that people have graciously put up on the various threads (this is a great forum with superb mods and leaders), so I am pretty much ready for it. My dish is outside on a pole, so no roof work. 

I expect hiccups. I hope they can find a SWM-16. Since she hasn't called back, I am not hopeful...

Of course I took the day off....


----------



## RAD

spriebe said:


> With SWM8 all connections must be to one output port on SWM8 for DECA cloud to work.
> Is this also true for SWM16 because it would be easier setup for me to connect broadband to one port and receivers to other port.
> The docs for SWM16 mention DECA bridge technology providing network access to all receivers(not full quote).
> Thanks,
> Scott


IIRC the SWiM16 can handle 16 tuners but only a max of 8 per port, since basically it's just two SWiM8's in one case with the ability to bridge the DECA frequencies between the two internal SWiM8's. That would mean that each port can still have only a max of 8 tuners on each port.


----------



## veryoldschool

spriebe said:


> *With SWM8 all connections must be to one output port on SWM8 for DECA cloud to work. *
> Is this also true for SWM16 because it would be easier setup for me to connect broadband to one port and receivers to other port.
> The docs for SWM16 mention DECA bridge technology providing network access to all receivers(not full quote).
> Thanks,
> Scott


First this is only true if you need to use the bandstop filter. Whether you need the filter or not depends on which SWM8 is being used. The early ones *without* the green dot/stickers, need the filter and those with it don't, which means both outputs can be used.

The SWiM-16 comprises 2 single output SWM8, with a bridging between them for DECA.


----------



## Doug Brott

george99 said:


> Forgive me for not wanting to read 54 pages worth of posts!


You could read the thread titles in the sticky section of the thread listing


----------



## beer_geek

texz71 said:


> I finally got someone to at Directv to figure out my problems with them not being able to add the MRV flag. As simple as it was, it took 10 different CSR's to figure it out. I am on the old Total Choice Plus plan, which needs to be canceled and be put on the Choice Extra Plan, from what I am told. They can't add MRV with while being on an obsolete plan (which adds an additional $3.00 a month)


I have the Total Choice Plus plan. There were no issues in setting the MRV flag for me.


----------



## Doug Brott

housemr said:


> Ok. You had me worried for a second. My router is up in the office along with a coax line so that is where i was hoping they could connect the internet and then do the swim 8 hookup in the basment (replacing my multiswitch) where all the coax lines in the house come into.
> 
> I am not planning on putting a tv in the office for the foreseeable future


Yup .. you can use that coax to connect back to the dish/SWiM and get power and Ethernet connectivity right there. The installer will probably be happy that no new wires will need to be installed.


----------



## veryoldschool

beer_geek said:


> I have the Total Choice Plus plan. There were no issues in setting the MRV flag for me.


I [still] do too and the "problem program package" seems to be the one with *HD & DVR service being part of the package* and not added/separate line items.


----------



## Doug Brott

beer_geek said:


> I have the Total Choice Plus plan. There were no issues in setting the MRV flag for me.


Correct .. The only plan that I am SURE is a problem is the bundled 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' plan

There doesn't seem to be any other plan that is causing a problem, and the reason this particular plan is causing a problem is that for some reason the 'HD Access' flag is set to 'no' instead of 'yes'. It's really a bug in this process that I hope gets corrected.

Generally speaking, though to get whole home DVR service activated, you need the following:


HD Access
DVR Access
MRV-Compatibility set to 'u' (you have to call to get this done)
1 HD-DVR (HR20 or higher)
1 HD reciever (H21 or higher) or DVR (HR20 or higher)
Once all of the above are true, whole home DVR service can be activated.

R22s count as SD DVRs .. Even though they can do HD, the DIRECTV system considers them SD and there is no way to make the system call them HD.


----------



## housemr

Doug Brott said:


> Yup .. you can use that coax to connect back to the dish/SWiM and get power and Ethernet connectivity right there. The installer will probably be happy that no new wires will need to be installed.


So no new wires need to be ran from the outside the swim 8 (mulitswitch) as all my connections are in my basement.


----------



## Hdhead

housemr said:


> So no new wires need to be ran from the outside the swim 8 (mulitswitch) as all my connections are in my basement.


correct


----------



## housemr

Hdhead said:


> correct


That is always nice. I dont know who mentioned it before about needing a second line as i just ran a second line to my bedroom tv in feb and i am surprised that dtv didnt mention the swim 8, or maybe it wasnt available for this install yet.


----------



## dwcolvin

Doug Brott said:


> Correct .. The only plan that I am SURE is a problem is the bundled 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' plan
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any other plan that is causing a problem, and the reason this particular plan is causing a problem is that for some reason the 'HD Access' flag is set to 'no' instead of 'yes'. It's really a bug in this process that I hope gets corrected.


That plan has _always_ been a problem. To get MRV turned on, I had to change to the unbundled equivalent, then change back. After the smoke cleared, HD worked, MRV worked from the HD receiver :scratch:, but all the DVRs got *DVR service not activated* (I considered trying to start a recording from the receiver, but figured that some programmer thought that was a _should not occur_ condition, and the universe might end ). After some tense minutes (CSR kept trying to resend authorizations, which I had already done), a supervisor finally determined that the DVR bit wasn't actually turned on. This reminded me that when I first got the package the exact same thing happened.

Even now, the D* webpage wants me to add HD service.


----------



## usnret

> R22s count as SD DVRs .. Even though they can do HD, the DIRECTV system considers them SD and there is no way to make the system call them HD.


Doug, does this mean that when I order the DECA setup, my R22 (HD enabled) will have to be replaced??


----------



## veryoldschool

usnret said:


> Doug, does this mean that when I order the DECA setup, my R22 (HD enabled) will have to be replaced??


Not "replaced" because it's SWiM compatible, "but" it may be tough to get a DECA for each. Hopefully the installer will understand.


----------



## Steve

usnret said:


> Doug, does this mean that when I order the DECA setup, my R22 (HD enabled) will have to be replaced??


I have an R22 (HD enabled) and there was no problem. The CSR who set up my install last week checked and gave it the green light. It's very happily attached to a DECA adapter as we speak.


----------



## Doug Brott

usnret said:


> Doug, does this mean that when I order the DECA setup, my R22 (HD enabled) will have to be replaced??


If you have an HD-DVR an either one other HD-DVR or HD Receiver (H21 or higher) in addition to the R22 then there should be no issue in your case, the CSR should probably even be able to get you a DECA for the R22. The case where it's a problem is if someone has all R22s or perhaps only has a compatible HD-DVR and an R22. The R22 cannot count in the HD receiver/DVR requirements, but if you reach that requirement with other set top boxes, then you should be OK.


----------



## steff3

Doug Brott said:


> Correct .. The only plan that I am SURE is a problem is the bundled 'Choice Xtra plus HDDVR' plan
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any other plan that is causing a problem, and the reason this particular plan is causing a problem is that for some reason the 'HD Access' flag is set to 'no' instead of 'yes'. It's really a bug in this process that I hope gets corrected.


While I am sure this is absolutely true, I have tried three times (twice by email and once by phone) and each time was told that my expired legacy package (TC+) will not allow MRV to be enabled unless I change to a current package. I will try again later today or tomorrow.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

steff3 said:


> While I am sure this is absolutely true, I have tried three times (twice by email and once by phone) and each time was told that my expired legacy package (TC+) will not allow MRV to be enabled unless I change to a current package. I will try again later today or tomorrow.


I believe you may have missed the point - I had the same situation...so let me attempt a few added details.

The package is a legacy one - discontinued in February - so the issue is that this "package" contains HD activated, yet the Whole Home DVR service doesn't acknowledge you have HD with that package.

Therefore - if you simply call them and tell them you wish to change to the Choice Xtra Package, and then also add HD, then add DVR service (in essense...building the very same pieces of the package one by one) - then active the MRV activation - the Whole Home should now be operational.


----------



## Steve

steff3 said:


> While I am sure this is absolutely true, I have tried three times (twice by email and once by phone) and each time was told that my expired legacy package (TC+) will not allow MRV to be enabled unless I change to a current package. I will try again later today or tomorrow.


I have grandfathered "TC+Locals" and had no issues with the CSR that set me up last week. I'd try another CSR.


----------



## steff3

Steve said:


> I have grandfathered "TC+Locals" and had no issues with the CSR that set me up last week. I'd try another CSR.


Exactly, there are others with this same package that have had sucess as well. I will try again, (and again, and again) before I give up and change to a new package.


----------



## robd54

Waiting for the installer to come to do my deca install, hoping it goes smoother than some of the stories here, but I have the diagrams ready if needed. Will post a report once done!


----------



## The Spud

My install is scheduled for tomorrow and is pretty straight forward (2 HDDVRs + internet). Here is my question:

My router is on the other side of the room from my television. My HR-21 and other things are currently hooked up via wireless bridge. Performance-wise would it be better to run a new line to my router or would plugging the DECA for the internet into the wireless bridge be sufficient?


----------



## MurrayW

I got my installation done on Saturday. Had a very knowledgeable tech. He said he was getting all the DECA installs because no one else wanted to do them at this time. He was there for a little over 2 hours and was getting paid $20 by DirecTV for the install...this is ridiculous for the time required to do the job correctly. I tipped him $40 since he knew what he was doing and he made everything neat.

Here is a crude diagram of my setup in case it helps answer any questions. The two lines going from the DECA adapters to the DVR's represent 1 coax to Tuner 2 and a Cat5 connected to the ethernet port.


----------



## njblackberry

njblackberry said:


> Installers company just called to confirm. I asked if she had the work order. I said I needed a SWM16 for the Whole Home Internet. She challenged me "where did you get that information". I told her that I had MRV working, and with more than 8 tuners I needed the SWM16 and 2 SWM8s wouldn't work.
> 
> She agreed with me and will try to locate one.
> 
> Likelihood of this working? ZERO.
> 
> A total failure by DirecTV to get their installers the equipment they need


Even after telling them that I needed a SWM-16, the installer - a nice guy, he's been here before - came without one.

He called his boss. They have to reschedule as them have no SWM-16s.

On the phone now with DirecTV. A total shambles. Launched without any planning.

Disgraceful.


----------



## Doug Brott

The Spud said:


> My install is scheduled for tomorrow and is pretty straight forward (2 HDDVRs + internet). Here is my question:
> 
> My router is on the other side of the room from my television. My HR-21 and other things are currently hooked up via wireless bridge. Performance-wise would it be better to run a new line to my router or would plugging the DECA for the internet into the wireless bridge be sufficient?


The wireless bridge may be sufficient if it's too difficult otherwise. DECA will handle the MRV (which is good) and the wireless bridge can handle the connections for MediaShare, On Demand and TV Apps.


----------



## Steve

MurrayW said:


> I got my installation done on Saturday. Had a very knowledgeable tech. He said he was getting all the DECA installs because no one else wanted to do them at this time. He was there for a little over 2 hours and was getting paid $20 by DirecTV for the install...this is ridiculous for the time required to do the job correctly. [...]


When I got my "app't confirmation" phone call from DirecTV the day before the install, the recording said the installation was estimated to take "30 minutes". I thought that was absurdly optimistic, but based on the reported $20 payment, I wonder if they don't believe that's what it _should_ take? The CSR told me that peaking the dish was part of the "Connected Home" install. That alone has to take at least 15-20 minutes, no? And what about travel time?


----------



## graymd74

Not sure this is the right place to post this, but I am scheduled for an upgrade service call for Whole Home MRV on Thursday, but I still have the old CE. I know the NR came out some time last week or the week before. Should my system auto update or will it update after the service call and the equipment exchange. I know they shouldn't be related, but since my system is still listed in Beta I didn't know if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## graymd74

Steve said:


> When I got my "app't confirmation" phone call from DirecTV the day before the install, the recording said the installation was estimated to take "30 minutes". I thought that was absurdly optimistic, but based on the reported $20 payment, I wonder if they don't believe that's what it _should_ take? The CSR told me that peaking the dish was part of the "Connected Home" install. That alone has to take at least 15-20 minutes, no? And what about travel time?


Funny, I just called to check on mine and they stated 2.5 hours. I wonder how they determine the time frame


----------



## njblackberry

I was told 45 minutes. Took less. Installer didn't have the equipment with him.
He was only here about a half hour.


----------



## Lord Vader

george99 said:


> Forgive me for not wanting to read 54 pages worth of posts!


Laziness is unforgivable.


----------



## APorter

After installer and two supervisors coming to the house over two days, multiple calls to Directv, being transferred to Tech Support then to Network Support then to a Case Manager, Directv is finally just going to replace my two HR20-100 boxes.


----------



## robd54

APorter said:


> After installer and two supervisors coming to the house over two days, multiple calls to Directv, being transferred to Tech Support then to Network Support then to a Case Manager, Directv is finally just going to replace my two HR20-100 boxes.


This worries me as this is the DVR I have. I did add an additional one they're bringing, hopefully an HR24; wouldn't mind them just switching out the HR20 w/a HR24 also...


----------



## njblackberry

"We should have the parts here on Friday".
So I took a 4-8 appointment.

Warning to anyone who schedules a Whole House DVR installation. DirecTV has no idea what equipment the installers have in their warehouse. So they book it as another call and it WILL waste your time. All of the pioneers are dead on the prairie.


Funny - they had no problem taking my money. That system worked fine.


----------



## Rich

T-Hefner said:


> I ordered 5/13 the day MRV went live, and they processed it fine, and took my money fine...but when it came to scheduling install date, they couldnt. Said someone would call me, still waiting on that call.....I guess I will call them 2morrow if I dont hear anything.
> 
> Where in jersey are you Rich? Wondering how ya got a install date....I know a few people in Jersey got the same issue I did...


I'm in Piscataway and I called the first day MRV went national and the woman I spoke to gave me misinformation, but she had me scheduled for the install the next day. I canceled that because I didn't think she knew what she was talking about concerning the Ethernet option, which I probably will stick with because I have so many HRs on my account.

I made a call to the PP then and got a CSR who had an Ethernet setup and was concerned about keeping it. While I was on the phone with him he emailed several folks at D* and tried to get more info. I didn't try to get an installation while talking to him.

Then I sat back and pondered what was going on. Then I looked at D*'s website and saw that the first CSR had charged me for the installation that I canceled. That upset me and I called Retention. If you want to hear that story, PM me. I will say that Retention would have given me any date I wanted for an installation.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001

njblackberry said:


> "We should have the parts here on Friday".
> So I took a 4-8 appointment.
> 
> *Warning* to anyone who schedules a Whole House DVR installation. *DirecTV has no idea* what equipment the installers have in their warehouse. *So they book it as another call and it WILL waste your time*. All of the pioneers are dead on the prairie.
> 
> Funny - they had no problem taking my money. That system worked fine.


You've done a great job misrepresenting reality in your statement.

DirecTV has been pushing out the necessary hardware for Whole Home DVR service in advance of the launch. Availability in any specific location may vary based on demand levels (higher in some, lower in others), as well as the physical shipment process.

Many people have already been installed, and many more on scheduled.

Any time a new and popular offering is started, supply and demand will vary - that's not unique to DirecTV. Installers can only install what units they have - these inventories are regularly re-supplied, so any potential delay in high-adoption areas should only be measured in a couple days.

The picture you painted is considerably different than these facts.


----------



## Sully

Luckily, my installer had everything he needed. He had the 5 DECA adapters I needed (1 for each of my 4 DVRs and 1 for my router). However, he said he only had 6 total (before doing my job), so he wasn't sure what he was going to do before he received more at the end of the week!

BTW - my install went very well. He was very knowledgeable, and was able to convert my system to SWM and install the DECA adapters in about 1 hour, 15 minutes. Most of this time was waiting for the receivers to reboot!


----------



## Doug Brott

hdtvfan0001 said:


> DirecTV has been pushing out the necessary hardware for Whole Home DVR service in advance of the launch. Availability in any specific location may vary based on demand levels (higher in some, lower in others), as well as the physical shipment process.
> 
> Many people have already been installed, and many more on scheduled.


I think that the problem is that it's a bit hit or miss right now. Some locations are fine as the HSP or DIRECTV has done a reasonably good job with training & managing the supply chain. There are other locations that aren't enjoying these same benefits. The bad part of that is that you're kind of stuck regardless. If you're in the "good" location it all works out .. If you're in the "bad" location you have to wait for it to get worked out. That can be frustrating.


----------



## funkyp56

Contact @directv on twitter or email [email protected] and they will hook you up. worked for me and I am back in the game with no DECA!!! make sure you tell them you were in the beta


----------



## Rich

njblackberry said:


> Installers company just called to confirm. I asked if she had the work order. I said I needed a SWM16 for the Whole Home Internet. She challenged me "where did you get that information". I told her that I had MRV working, and with more than 8 tuners I needed the SWM16 and 2 SWM8s wouldn't work.
> 
> She agreed with me and will try to locate one.
> 
> Likelihood of this working? ZERO.
> 
> A total failure by DirecTV to get their installers the equipment they need


I've had a lot of installers come to my home and I always ask them if I can see their work orders. I've got yet to see one that had everything the CSR said would be on them. In this instance, there is definitely a lack of communication between D* and the installers. They really should address this ongoing problem.

Rich


----------



## Hdhead

hdtvfan0001 said:


> DirecTV has been pushing out the necessary hardware for Whole Home DVR service in advance of the launch. Availability in any specific location may vary based on demand levels (higher in some, lower in others), as well as the physical shipment process.


Well then apparently in my region they expected zero SWM16's to be needed. The installer admitted to me on Saturday that they don't have any in the warehouse and he has never seen one.


----------



## Rich

MurrayW said:


> I got my installation done on Saturday. Had a very knowledgeable tech. He said he was getting all the DECA installs because no one else wanted to do them at this time. He was there for a little over 2 hours and was getting paid $20 by DirecTV for the install...this is ridiculous for the time required to do the job correctly. I tipped him $40 since he knew what he was doing and he made everything neat.


Rather ridiculous what they get paid, isn't it? That's why there's such a churn rate in installers. With all the service calls I've had, I've never seen the same installer twice. Good to see you tipped him.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Hdhead said:


> Well then apparently in my region they expected zero SWM16's to be needed. The installer admitted to me on Saturday that they don't have any in the warehouse and he has never seen one.


It just rolled out less than a week ago....perhaps a delay in shipping?

Installers likely fail to know everything that is in their inventories at all times.


----------



## Hdhead

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It just rolled out less than a week ago....perhaps a delay in shipping?
> 
> Installers likely fail to know everything that is in their inventories at all times.


Just keep making excuses for those guys. And another thing they took my money upfront and I have no product yet.


----------



## njblackberry

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You've done a great job misrepresenting reality in your statement.
> 
> DirecTV has been pushing out the necessary hardware for Whole Home DVR service in advance of the launch. Availability in any specific location may vary based on demand levels (higher in some, lower in others), as well as the physical shipment process.
> 
> Many people have already been installed, and many more on scheduled.
> 
> Any time a new and popular offering is started, supply and demand will vary - that's not unique to DirecTV. Installers can only install what units they have - these inventories are regularly re-supplied, so any potential delay in high-adoption areas should only be measured in a couple days.
> 
> The picture you painted is considerably different than these facts.


No misrepresentation at all. When I called DirecTV back to question this, I was told point blank that they have no idea what inventory the installers have. I think that is a serious flaw in the system. They book an order, but have no inventory. That's not misrepresenting anything at all - that's a fact.

The service was announced on Thursday. I called Friday. Got an appointment today. Installation company told me they didn't have any SWM-16s at all. That's poor planning. My contract is with DirecTV and not with some subcontractor. I should not have to chase up inventory....


----------



## Rich

njblackberry said:


> "We should have the parts here on Friday".
> So I took a 4-8 appointment.
> 
> Warning to anyone who schedules a Whole House DVR installation. DirecTV has no idea what equipment the installers have in their warehouse. So they book it as another call and it WILL waste your time. All of the pioneers are dead on the prairie.
> 
> Funny - they had no problem taking my money. That system worked fine.


D* does have a really good accounting department. I've never had a problem with them.

Rich


----------



## lflorack

lflorack said:


> After (yesterday) getting two CSR's via phone and one via email (see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2457394#post2457394) all telling me I was all set -- which I'm not (trying to go the hardwired home network - no DECA - route), I sent this, this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chariza G. (100177868)
> 
> Thank you for your response and assistance with this issue. I have checked my account online (DIRECTV.COM) as well as my two HD-DVR's and all seem to indicate that no changes have been made regarding Whole Home DVR Service Activation. Specifically:
> 
> - My HD-DVR's still both show "Multi-Room Viewing" as active but in Beta mode
> - Recent Activity under 'My Account' on DIRECTV.COM does not list Whole Home DVR Service Activation
> - 'Whole Home DVR Service' under 'My Services' shows 'Not Eligible' and to 'call to activate'
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Lee Florack
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how this one goes.
Click to expand...

*Update:* I received a response late yesterday saying that they were sorry for the continuing problem but they had escallated my problem and to expect a response in the next 72 hours.

This morning I got another response which apologized again and said that the previous attempts were not completed properly but he'd been able to do it this time. I checked a few minutes ago and -- at least from the DIERCTV website -- all looks well! When I get home, I'll confirm it on my HDDVR's too.

It took four tries but it finally got to the right person and it appears all is now well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Hdhead said:


> Just keep making excuses for those guys. And another thing they took my money upfront and I have no product yet.


They cannot take your money without delivering. They may have put through a credit card authorization...which is not the same thing. No excuses.


----------



## Bajanjack

I called the CR from work today-very sweet (from Idaho) she initially said she was aware of the "beta group" for MRV and could get me set up-she put me on hold and said all was good-she would schedule an appt to have a service call...reading from "Doug's script", I explained I did not need a service call-she put me on hold (still very nice) and came back and said that was true and I was "good to go", although no support would be provided going forward....anyway, to complete the story I decided to let her schedule an appt (for this Saturday) to put the DECAs in.....oh-she said they would swap out my H20-100 and R15-300 for new units as well.....the primary reason for deciding to go this route was to make sure it was supported.....


----------



## texz71

I have about had it with these people! Now I got a CSR that says you must have HD Service in order to get WHDS. Then he proceeds to tell me he just activated me for HD service, with out my consent and I told him I'm not paying for that and he hung up on me!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

njblackberry said:


> No misrepresentation at all. *When I called DirecTV back to question this, I was told point blank that they have no idea what inventory the installers have. * I think that is a serious flaw in the system. They book an order, but have no inventory. That's not misrepresenting anything at all - that's a fact.
> 
> The service was announced on Thursday. I called Friday. Got an appointment today. Installation company told me *they didn't have any SWM-16s at all*. That's poor planning. My contract is with DirecTV and not with some subcontractor. I should not have to chase up inventory....


So this wasn't a CSR responding with a structured response huh?

As for the SWiM16...not every install requires one, so there is not a one-for-one inventory on every single install.


----------



## alm

Just wanted to pass on my thanks to Doug for his instructions in getting MRV activated using my current home network. I spoke with a CSR who's name is Aaron. He was friendly and at first not sure of what to do. I offered to read Doug's instructions to him for enabling the service using the "*u*" code. He was very receptive to me passing on the instructions to him. Within about 5 - 10 minutes he had the service placed on my account. I then had to go to Directv.com, log in and click on the activate button for Whole Home DVR service. It took about five minutes before my receivers picked up the service and the Beta option disappeared after I clicked on the activate button. .....Thanks again Doug for your assistance. :joy:......


----------



## njblackberry

Again, it is DirecTV not doing their job.

I know every job doesn't need a SWM-16. I have ten tuners. 10 > 8 so I need one. I even spoke to the installation company BEFORE THEY CAME OUT and then still showed up without one.

No excuses.


----------



## Hdhead

njblackberry said:


> Again, it is DirecTV not doing their job.
> 
> I know every job doesn't need a SWM-16. I have ten tuners. 10 > 8 so I need one. I even spoke to the installation company BEFORE THEY CAME OUT and then still showed up without one.
> 
> No excuses.


My experience has been almost identical to yours. I agree with your "no excuses" comment. They were given all the proper communications and then some to have it right when they arrived the first time.


----------



## Blurayfan

DVDKingdom said:


> Whole-Home DVR Service upgrade was done today. However I had some disappointing and even maddening issues. First the tech didn't properly upgrade my HR20-100, didn't install the BSF (Band Stop Filter) or splitter. I mentioned the need for the BSF but was unable to find the appropriate procedure to use. The tech tried a couple different ways of hooking the BSF and DECA up but never found the correct way. He came to the inaccurate conclusion the HR20-100 was defective because when Hooking the DECA adapter to SAT-1 it had no power but signal was received. Next hooking it up to SAT-2 gave power but no SAT signal. After the techs left I noticed there was an unauthorized Adult PPV shown on my recent activity on the DirecTV site. Checking the receiver shows was ordered at 3:31 PM while techs were here (2:14 till 6:00). What pissed me off the most was when I reported this to DirecTV the rep reversed the charges but stated it was a one-time courtesy credit for the Lifetime of the account. This is rediculous BS, I have sent a complaint of the matter to the Customer Advocate (Office of The President).


Update: Installer was back today, didn't have the splitter to make the HR20-100 work, so this DVR was swapped to an HR24. I've informed DirecTV Customer Advocate about the resolution and the rep stated they've heard from HSPs claiming the HR20-100s are still not functioning without error even with the correct setup.


----------



## Doug Brott

texz71 said:


> I have about had it with these people! Now I got a CSR that says you must have HD Service in order to get WHDS. Then he proceeds to tell me he just activated me for HD service, with out my consent and I told him I'm not paying for that and he hung up on me!


As I've posted elsewhere, this part is 100% true. If you do not have HD Service on your account, there will be no way for you to activate whole home DVR service.

Now, activating without your consent, that was wrong.


----------



## oldengineer

The installers just left. I had a self installed SWM8 multiswitch, PI and 8 way splitter. The techs replaced the splitter with a 4 way green dot, removed a lead from the PI and connected my 3 boxes and the network with DECAs.

I changed my package from Choice Extra +HD +DVR to the individual packages and activated MRV.

Everything works great except that I have to stay in Beta MRV to keep MRV working. Is this OK?


----------



## Doug Brott

DVDKingdom said:


> Update: Installer was back today, didn't have the splitter to make the HR20-100 work, so this DVR was swapped to an HR24. I've informed DirecTV Customer Advocate about the resolution and the rep stated they've heard from HSPs claiming the HR20-100s are still not functioning without error even with the correct setup.


I don't know for a fact, but it does seem that there are too many HR20-100s being replaced because a tech can't get it working. I'd start to question whether or not the prescribed procedure is going to work 100% of the time. It's probably too early to say for sure because the connection is definitely more complicated than other receivers.


----------



## Doug Brott

oldengineer said:


> The installers just left. I had a self installed SWM8 multiswitch, PI and 8 way splitter. The techs replaced the splitter with a 4 way green dot, removed a lead from the PI and connected my 3 boxes and the network with DECAs.
> 
> I changed my package from Choice Extra +HD +DVR to the individual packages and activated MRV.
> 
> Everything works great except that I have to stay in Beta MRV to keep MRV working. Is this OK?


You may need to refresh your services from the web site. As long as everything looks good online, just click the following link to refresh:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


----------



## texz71

Doug Brott said:


> As I've posted elsewhere, this part is 100% true. If you do not have HD Service on your account, there will be no way for you to activate whole home DVR service.
> 
> Now, activating without your consent, that was wrong.


Somewhere along the lines I missed your comments regarding that. That really sucks that it works fine during the trial period, but your forced to upgrade to HD in order to now get it? I don't plan on HD for a while..so I guess I'll just give up on the Multiroom viewing aspect. I can't imagine that I am the only one in this position.


----------



## sigma1914

texz71 said:


> Somewhere along the lines I missed your comments regarding that. That really sucks that it works fine during the trial period, but your forced to upgrade to HD in order to now get it? I don't plan on HD for a while..so I guess I'll just give up on the Multiroom viewing aspect. I can't imagine that I am the only one in this position.


You have 4 HR23s, but don't want/have HD?


----------



## oldengineer

Doug Brott said:


> You may need to refresh your services from the web site. As long as everything looks good online, just click the following link to refresh:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


Thanks, Doug. That worked.


----------



## texz71

sigma1914 said:


> You have 4 HR23s, but don't want/have HD?


I don't own an HD TV and I had no choice. They swapped out my SD Tivo's for these because of the 72.5 Satellite going away and are not offering MPEG-2 SD locals in our region. It was not by my choice!

For me personally, I don't see the value yet in what programming is available in HD. I work around HD signals all day long at work...so Yes I know the quality. I design and test these systems. I could care less about the HD picture quality (sure it's nice, but not worth the extra money)


----------



## njfoses

njblackberry said:


> Again, it is DirecTV not doing their job.
> 
> I know every job doesn't need a SWM-16. I have ten tuners. 10 > 8 so I need one. I even spoke to the installation company BEFORE THEY CAME OUT and then still showed up without one.
> 
> No excuses.


I live in NJ also and i cant even get an install scheduled. I called on Friday and directv can still not provide me with an install date and have no reasoning as to why. My gut tells me the techs here have no equipment and are not trained which is bs since i had to give my cc info only to find out i cant be scheduled for an installation.


----------



## breevesdc

Just activated my service using the instructions provided and it worked just fine although it took 21 minutes from start to finish (14 of which were waiting on hold for a representative to answer the call).

Be sure to mention that they should not enter the "Whole Home DVR upgrade screen" as this is a key part of the conversation if you were already participating in the beta program (and thus already have all necessary networking equipment).


----------



## Beerstalker

sigma1914 said:


> You have 4 HR23s, but don't want/have HD?


He lives in an 72 Swap area so all of his receivers have to be H2x and HR2x models in order to receive his local channels. You do not have to subscribe to HD Access in these areas just because you have HD receivers. I would think that D* would allow them to order MRV as that will just be more money for them, but I'm guessing that they haven't thought that through completely and their computer system isn't set up to allow it (just like it evidently can't let people with the Choice Xtra + HD DVR package get MRV).


----------



## sigma1914

texz71 said:


> I don't own an HD TV and I had no choice. They swapped out my SD Tivo's for these because of the 72.5 Satellite going away and are not offering MPEG-2 SD locals in our region. It was not by my choice!


Ahh ok. Well, you should still enjoy HD on a SD set...it's much better. It is wrong they added it w/o asking.


----------



## Doug Brott

texz71 said:


> Somewhere along the lines I missed your comments regarding that. That really sucks that it works fine during the trial period, but your forced to upgrade to HD in order to now get it? I don't plan on HD for a while..so I guess I'll just give up on the Multiroom viewing aspect. I can't imagine that I am the only one in this position.


You definitely are not the only one, but in the grand scheme of things, the numbers are small. It's not something that I personally agree with, but it is not my decision to make either.


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They cannot take your money without delivering. They may have put through a credit card authorization...which is not the same thing. No excuses.


Nope. They charged my card while I was on the call, three days before my scheduled app't. They said they had to do it up front for MRV installs. The charge showed up on my on-line bank account the same day as the call.


----------



## dwcolvin

Doug Brott said:


> You definitely are not the only one, but in the grand scheme of things, the numbers are small. It's not something that I personally agree with, but it is not my decision to make either.


Add HD - Activate WHDS - remove HD from the web or on phone the next day

maybe he could get lucky... 
(worst case would be having to argue to remove HD)


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> Nope. They charged my card while I was on the call, three days before my scheduled app't. They said they had to do it up front for MRV installs. The charge showed up on my on-line bank account the same day as the call.


I'd have a problem with that...only if the first install call was not executed.


----------



## ronkuba

I finally got my swim16 and everything is up and running. Received my HR24 from SS and I getting ready to hook it up.


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd have a problem with that...only if the first install call was not executed.


Not sure why it matters if the call gets done on the first day or has to be rescheduled. Either way, they're charging for the service before it's actually performed.

I assume if it never gets done, or if you change your mind, they will issue a credit to your card. That said, I honestly don't remember what my CSR said in that regard. She was reading from a script and I probably was only half-listening.


----------



## Hdhead

Steve said:


> Not sure why it matters if the call gets done on the first day or has to be rescheduled. Either way, they're charging for the service before it's actually performed.
> 
> I assume if it never gets done, or if you change your mind, they will issue a credit to your card. That said, I honestly don't remember what my CSR said in that regard. She was reading from a script and I probably was only half-listening.


Yes, they were *very explicit that it had to be paid NOW*. It kinda rubbed me the wrong way at time but I anted up.


----------



## David Ortiz

I was able to get Whole-Home DVR service added to my account. I had the MRV upgrade installed on 5/2, but I have Choice Xtra + HD DVR and my account online shows in the services tab that HD still needs to be activated. I called today and got transferred to a Tech department after the CSR was unable to add the Whole-Home DVR service. Once I was transferred, they temporarily put me on a different package, added HD, DVR and Whole-Home DVR services, they swapped back the original package.

The services tab still shows that HD still needs to be activated, but the DVR and Whole-Home DVR services are active and my original base package is intact.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> Not sure why it matters if the call gets done on the first day or has to be rescheduled. Either way, they're charging for the service before it's actually performed.
> 
> I assume if it never gets done, or if you change your mind, they will issue a credit to your card. That said, I honestly don't remember what my CSR said in that regard. She was reading from a script and I probably was only half-listening.


I'd agree that the practice of running the charge before getting the service is at least questionable, yet I know hotels, tickets for shows (picked up at will call), some restaurants, and others do it as well.

Not that its OK, just that its done elsewhere. I struggle with the concept, but pony up if I really want something. Since Whole Home DVR service installations typically involve a fair amount of hardware at a discounted price...I guess I could live with it in that situation.


----------



## njblackberry

Taking money without delivering the service.
Just doesn't seem right, does it?
I guess some might call that a misrepresentation. Perhaps the Better Business Bureau would know.


----------



## Blurayfan

Steve said:


> Not sure why it matters if the call gets done on the first day or has to be rescheduled. Either way, they're charging for the service before it's actually performed.
> 
> I assume if it never gets done, or if you change your mind, they will issue a credit to your card. That said, I honestly don't remember what my CSR said in that regard. She was reading from a script and I probably was only half-listening.


When I ordered the Whole-Home DVR Upgrade my CSR stated that a charge up front was needed, however if for some reason the tech was unable to complete the install my card would be refunded.


----------



## Rakul

njblackberry said:


> Taking money without delivering the service.
> Just doesn't seem right, does it?
> I guess some might call that a misrepresentation. Perhaps the Better Business Bureau would know.


I don't like it at all but from what I've heard it sounds like they are upfront about it. Not customer friendly but certainly not a misrepresentation. As long as folks continue to buy it why stop though?


----------



## njblackberry

I know. I was poking as someone said I misrepresented the facts of my failed installation. Which DirecTV did charge my card for in spite of the fact the installer had no inventory of the necessary parts.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

njblackberry said:


> Taking money without delivering the service.
> Just doesn't seem right, does it?
> I guess some might call that a *misrepresentation*. Perhaps the Better Business Bureau would know.


Nope...just a business practice...and one practiced more places each week.

I have tickets to some shows in Vegas weeks from now, some other equipment for my home, and a restaurant reservation all on the AMEX bill I just got - none of those have been "delivered" yet. Sadly, it's not uncommon.

With thousands of potential orders for this new service...its probably not a shock to hear that DirecTV wants to make sure all those SWiM and DECA units, not to mention installers' reservation time aren't misappropriated.


----------



## RobertE

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd agree that the practice of running the charge before getting the service is at least questionable, yet I know hotels, tickets for shows (picked up at will call), some restaurants, and others do it as well.
> 
> Not that its OK, just that its done elsewhere. I struggle with the concept, but pony up if I really want something. Since Whole Home DVR service installations typically involve a fair amount of hardware at a discounted price...I guess I could live with it in that situation.





njblackberry said:


> Taking money without delivering the service.
> Just doesn't seem right, does it?
> I guess some might call that a misrepresentation. Perhaps the Better Business Bureau would know.





DVDKingdom said:


> When I ordered the Whole-Home DVR Upgrade my CSR stated that a charge up front was needed, however if for some reason the tech was unable to complete the install my card would be refunded.





Rakul said:


> I don't like it at all but from what I've heard it sounds like they are upfront about it. Not customer friendly but certainly not a misrepresentation. As long as folks continue to buy it why stop though?


Other industries often charge before actually delievering the service.

One that comes to mind is purchasing tickets. Be it airline tickets, football, baseball or any other sporting event ticket.


----------



## Rich

njblackberry said:


> Taking money without delivering the service.
> Just doesn't seem right, does it?
> I guess some might call that a misrepresentation. Perhaps the Better Business Bureau would know.


The BBB has already rated them F. Not much more they can do.

Rich


----------



## AlanSaysYo

For all the naysaying and proclamations of doom, I had a good experience.

My three receivers are now all connected and working properly. I had an H20 which was replaced with an H21, and I also have an HR23 and HR21. Did not have SWM before. Installer checked functionality on all sets before he left and made sure my internet connection was good. The entire process took 2 hours. Installer said this was the first one he had done but did not seem to have any problems - he called earlier in the day to say he was waiting for the parts shipment to arrive, but that didn't turn out to be a problem. He arrived exactly when he said he would, which is an improvement over almost every other DirecTV installation experience I've had to date.

The strangest thing about the entire experience was that the installer used my bathroom without saying anything (kinda creepy). :eek2:

The whole thing just works, and that's what I wanted. :up:


----------



## DavidT91

Hello All

First time poster.

I plan on upgrading to the MRV service and had a quick question.

I currently have 7 Receivers listed as active (I’m not actually using all 7)
I have an HR21 and HR20 both with 2 lines per, which combined with a couple of TIVO dvr’s and some R15’s uses up my 8 lines (I have a zigwell 6X8 multi switch). 

My questions is:

Once you have MRV setup is there a need to have 2 lines into more than 1 DVR receiver?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

AlanSaysYo said:


> For all the naysaying and proclamations of doom, I had a good experience.
> 
> My three receivers are now all connected and working properly. I had an H20 which was replaced with an H21, and I also have an HR23 and HR21. Did not have SWM before. Installer checked functionality on all sets before he left and made sure my internet connection was good. The entire process took 2 hours. Installer said this was the first one he had done but did not seem to have any problems - he called earlier in the day to say he was waiting for the parts shipment to arrive, but that didn't turn out to be a problem. He arrived exactly when he said he would, which is an improvement over almost every other DirecTV installation experience I've had to date.
> 
> *The strangest thing about the entire experience was that the installer used my bathroom without saying anything (kinda creepy). *:eek2:
> 
> The whole thing just works, and that's what I wanted. :up:


Congrats all all of the first part...

EEwwwwww on the highlighted part... :eek2::lol:


----------



## thekochs

OK...I went ahead and ordered and had to go to Customer Retention to get any discount....they took off the $49 charge....but not the $99. Install is Monday 24th. 

My GigE network works fine but I'm paying the $99 to have the DECA for hopefully future features that DirecTV is planning. I'm also going on faith and paying under slight protest the $3/month hoping that features like remote scheduling of one DVR to another DVR (like current MRV of HD to DVR) will be implemented. MRV viewing is nice but I'm going on record that I'm tapped out paying these Ala Carte, Oh By The Way Only Another Couple $$ Month Charges. Yeah, I know...I could choose not to...but what's an addict going to do.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

thekochs said:


> OK...I went ahead and ordered and had to go to Customer Retention to get any discount....they took off the $49 charge....but not the $99. Install is Monday 24th.
> 
> My GigE network works fine but I'm paying the $99 to have the DECA for hopefully future features that DirecTV is planning. I'm also going on faith and paying under slight protest the $3/month hoping that features like remote scheduling of one DVR to another DVR (like current MRV of HD to DVR) will be implemented. MRV viewing is nice but I'm going on record that I'm tapped out paying these Ala Carte, Oh By The Way Only Another Couple $$ Month Charges. Yeah, I know...I could choose not to...but what's an addict going to do.


You won't regret it....SWiM / DECA is a solid transport for MRV/Whole Home DVR Service.

$99 for the install and equipment is a very, very low price.


----------



## dwcolvin

DavidT91 said:


> Hello All
> 
> First time poster.
> 
> I plan on upgrading to the MRV service and had a quick question.
> 
> I currently have 7 Receivers listed as active (I'm not actually using all 7)
> I have an HR21 and HR20 both with 2 lines per, which combined with a couple of TIVO dvr's and some R15's uses up my 8 lines (I have a zigwell 6X8 multi switch).
> 
> My questions is:
> 
> Once you have MRV setup is there a need to have 2 lines into more than 1 DVR receiver?


With SWiM, there is only one coax to each receiver, regardless of whether there are one or two tuners inside. If your configuration will number more than 8 active tuners when everything is installed, you will need a SWiM-16, which allows as many as 16 tuners (16 receivers, 8 DVRs or somewhere in between), all DECA connected.


----------



## njblackberry

Assuming the installer has the equipment, right?
$99 is a very good price. For some, it's not even about the money.


----------



## thekochs

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You won't regret it....SWiM / DECA is a solid transport for MRV/Whole Home DVR Service.
> 
> $99 for the install and equipment is a very, very low price.


I agree....I figure it's worth the $99 to future proof. Ironically, they should waive the $49....my three HR23-700s are all in a A/V rack in my Home Theater with the MultiSwitch right next to it on the wall, with the GigE switch on one of the shelves behind one of the HR23-700s. The backside of the A/V rack is accessable by walk in room behind the theater. So, I'm guessing this will be the easiest DECA installation there is.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

thekochs said:


> I agree....I figure it's worth the $99 to future proof. Ironically, they should waive the $49....my three HR23-700s are all in a A/V rack in my Home Theater with the MultiSwitch right next to it on the wall, with the GigE switch on one of the shelves behind one of the HR23-700s. The backside of the A/V rack is accessable by walk in room behind the theater. *So, I'm guessing this will be the easiest DECA installation there is*.


I'm sure they'll love you for it.


----------



## Steve

thekochs said:


> I agree....I figure it's worth the $99 to future proof. Ironically, they should waive the $49....my three HR23-700s are all in a A/V rack in my Home Theater with the MultiSwitch right next to it on the wall, with the GigE switch on one of the shelves behind one of the HR23-700s. The backside of the A/V rack is accessable by walk in room behind the theater. So, I'm guessing this will be the easiest DECA installation there is.


Make sure they re-peak your dish signals, even if they have to go up on the roof. If they didn't already tell you, that's officially part of the deal.


----------



## joed32

Steve said:


> When I got my "app't confirmation" phone call from DirecTV the day before the install, the recording said the installation was estimated to take "30 minutes". I thought that was absurdly optimistic, but based on the reported $20 payment, I wonder if they don't believe that's what it _should_ take? The CSR told me that peaking the dish was part of the "Connected Home" install. That alone has to take at least 15-20 minutes, no? And what about travel time?


My 1st attempt at an install they said 3 hours and 30 minutes. For the second one they said 30 minutes for the same job.


----------



## David Ortiz

DavidT91 said:


> Hello All
> 
> First time poster.
> 
> I plan on upgrading to the MRV service and had a quick question.
> 
> I currently have 7 Receivers listed as active (I'm not actually using all 7)
> I have an HR21 and HR20 both with 2 lines per, which combined with a couple of TIVO dvr's and some R15's uses up my 8 lines (I have a zigwell 6X8 multi switch).
> 
> My questions is:
> 
> Once you have MRV setup is there a need to have 2 lines into more than 1 DVR receiver?





dwcolvin said:


> With SWiM, there is only one coax to each receiver, regardless of whether there are one or two tuners inside. If your configuration will number more than 8 active tuners when everything is installed, you will need a SWiM-16, which allows as many as 16 tuners (16 receivers, 8 DVRs or somewhere in between), all DECA connected.


First of all, :welcome_s to the forum.

MRV requires SWiM, which is a single line to each receiver or DVR. The MRV or Whole-Home DVR upgrade requires all receivers to be SWiM compatible. The TiVo boxes and the R15s are not SWiM compatible, so they most likely would need to be swapped. Only the HR2x series, the H2x series and the R22 can actually use MRV.


----------



## joed32

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It just rolled out less than a week ago....perhaps a delay in shipping?
> 
> Installers likely fail to know everything that is in their inventories at all times.


Their computer doesn't even know what equipment is needed for each install. I defend Directv on a regular basis but this release was premature. Everything new has bugs but this was a big mistake. Even the CSRs in the department who are supposed to be handling the installs for this have no idea what is needed and it's not their fault. They should have at least had a few people trained to handle SWM/DECA questions and problems. Then the CRS could turn to them for help.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

joed32 said:


> Their computer doesn't even know what equipment is needed for each install. I defend Directv on a regular basis but this release was premature. Everything new has bugs but this was a big mistake. Even the CSRs in the department who are supposed to be handling the installs for this have no idea what is needed and it's not their fault. They should have at least had a few people trained to handle SWM/DECA questions and problems. Then the CRS could turn to them for help.


...then you might also have an explanation as to why so many other installers have the equipment in stock, and various people already have been installed.


----------



## HDJulie

David Ortiz said:


> First of all, :welcome_s to the forum.
> 
> MRV requires SWiM, which is a single line to each receiver or DVR. The MRV or Whole-Home DVR upgrade requires all receivers to be SWiM compatible. The TiVo boxes and the R15s are not SWiM compatible, so they most likely would need to be swapped. Only the HR2x series, the H2x series and the R22 can actually use MRV.


Has anyone been able to get more than one R15 upgraded as part of the MRV install?


----------



## njblackberry

Sounds like you are making another excuse for the fact that DirecTV has no idea what their subcontractors do or don't have.

At least TRY to admit this could have been handled better...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

njblackberry said:


> Sounds like you are making another excuse for the fact that DirecTV has no idea what their subcontractors do or don't have.
> 
> At least TRY to admit this could have been handled better...


...but then that wouldn't be the truth, so move on please.


----------



## njblackberry

Wow. Such blind faith. A true believer.
DirecTV is lucky to have an apologist like you.

They couldn't have done this any better.
Wow.

I guess it is all the installers fault. That must be it.

What a load of garbage.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

njblackberry said:


> Wow. Such blind faith. A true believer.
> DirecTV is lucky to have an apologist like you.
> 
> What a load of garbage.


Perhaps you might want to re-think the road you're on. If you disagree with the facts, so be it.

Personal attacks are inappropriate and not accepted here.

I nicely asked you to move on, and again nicely ask you to do so.

:backtotop


----------



## njblackberry

You are 100% correct. I apologize. Seems like there is a lot of that going around.

Perhaps on Friday, when the subcontractor comes out with the equipment that was ordered last week and caused me to waste a day off, then everything will be just fine.

Until then, DirecTV hasn't lived up to this customers expectations.

In any event, clearly this conversation is going nowhere.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

njblackberry said:


> You are 100% correct. I apologize. Seems like there is a lot of that going around.
> 
> Perhaps on Friday, when the subcontractor comes out with the equipment that was ordered last week and caused me to waste a day off, then everything will be just fine.
> 
> Until then, DirecTV hasn't lived up to this customers expectations.
> 
> In any event, clearly this conversation is going nowhere.


I sincerely wish you the best on your install, and your installer needs to get this done and done in a short reasonable time.

We're all with you on that.


----------



## joed32

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...then you might also have an explanation as to why so many other installers have the equipment in stock, and various people already have been installed.


You actually believe that you can call Directv and get some one on the phone who understands this whole DECA/MRV setup issue. The CSRs are cool, the installers are cool, not complaining about them. You even have a thread on this board that tells callers how to train CSRs to activate MRV for home networks. Isn't there some one at Directv who should have taken care of that training? I have one more install set for tomorrow and if they don't have the right equipment then I'm done and will just use my home network. Have to get my Visa credited though.


----------



## njfoses

So directv can still not schedule my install and has now informed me that somebody from the local installation office will contact me within 72 hrs to get it figured out. If i do not have an installation date by this Friday which will be a week since i placed the order im going to cancel the work order, get a refund and wait a few months to try again. Im not a very happy camper.


----------



## Sherman67

Sherman67 said:


> Had my install today (Whole Home with Internet). I was the first in my area. The Home Viewing seems to be working fine on all receivers, but I can only get dual tuner play on 6 of my 8 receivers. The two remaining receivers only work as singles. If I change from single to dual on receiver number 7,then receiver number 8 does not receive a signal at all. I have two hr20-100s, one r22s, four hr20-700s, and a new hr24. The installer used a SWiM8. If I unplug all my receives, it's always the last two receives I turn back on that have a problem.
> 
> Should he have used a SWiM16?


I called my installer and he told me that he did install a SWiM16 in my setup. He had another driver bring one by while I ran out. I just went in the basement and there is a 16 Channel SWiM, but I'm not sure about the setup since none of the Legacy or Flex ports have any lines in them.

Although I have 8 receivers, I did not have 2 lines running into all of them, so most of them only used a single tuner. My new setup has the lines that run to the receivers connected to two 8-way splitters (2-2150 MHz 8 way splitters). The first 8-way splitter has a line from it to the swm2 input on the 16 channel SWiM. The second 8-way splitter goes into the Signal to IRD input on a "Stand Alone SWM8 Module Only." Then there is a line from the "Power to SWM" input on the Stand Alone SWM8 Module to the SWM1/PWR input on the 16 channel SWiM.

Is this correct? How should it be setup?


----------



## joed32

njfoses said:


> So directv can still not schedule my install and has now informed me that somebody from the local installation office will contact me within 72 hrs to get it figured out. If i do not have an installation date by this Friday which will be a week since i placed the order im going to cancel the work order, get a refund and wait a few months to try again. Im not a very happy camper.


We all should have waited a few months.


----------



## Shades228

njfoses said:


> So directv can still not schedule my install and has now informed me that somebody from the local installation office will contact me within 72 hrs to get it figured out. If i do not have an installation date by this Friday which will be a week since i placed the order im going to cancel the work order, get a refund and wait a few months to try again. Im not a very happy camper.


Check in a day or so online and see if you can schedule it there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

joed32 said:


> You actually believe that you can call Directv and get some one on the phone who understands this whole DECA/MRV setup issue. The CSRs are cool, the installers are cool, not complaining about them. You even have a thread on this board that tells callers how to train CSRs to activate MRV for home networks. *Isn't there some one at Directv who should have taken care of that training?* I have one more install set for tomorrow and if they don't have the right equipment then I'm done and will just use my home network. Have to get my Visa credited though.


It needed to be done and was days before and up to the launch date. That made many of the CSRs very raw for knowledge on the topic.

They received both printed material and had a short class on the topic, but honestly, that was alot to comprehend in such a short time.

I actually spoke late last week to 5 different CSRs who were very well versed on Whole Home. I also spoke to 1 who had no clue what it was all about, but that was his first day back from vacation, so he hadn't caught up on the printed and other material yet, nor gone to the class they had.

Until you go through the entire cycle of a week of folks who work on different days/shifts...there's going to be some "rookie knowledge" out there. It seems folks this week are having far fewer issues.

Yup - agree with you that perhaps another week of lead time on the training would have been a good idea. Perhaps they'll learn from this experience.

Hope your activation goes well.


----------



## dwcolvin

Sherman67 said:


> I called my installer and he told me that he did install a SWiM16 in my setup. He had another driver bring one by while I ran out. I just went in the basement and there is a 16 Channel SWiM, but I'm not sure about the setup since none of the Legacy or Flex ports have any lines in them.
> 
> Although I have 8 receivers, I did not have 2 lines running into all of them, so most of them only used a single tuner. My new setup has the lines that run to the receivers connected to two 8-way splitters (2-2150 MHz 8 way splitters). The first 8-way splitter has a line from it to the swm2 input on the 16 channel SWiM. The second 8-way splitter goes into the Signal to IRD input on a "Stand Alone SWM8 Module Only." Then there is a line from the "Power to SWM" input on the Stand Alone SWM8 Module to the SWM1/PWR input on the 16 channel SWiM.
> 
> Is this correct? How should it be setup?


That doesn't sound at all correct. Assuming you really _do_ have a SWiM-16, one of the 8-way splitters (the one with the PI on it) should go to its SWM1/PWR output and the other 8-way splitter should go to its SWM2 output. Four of your DVRs should be attached to each of the splitters, with 4 caps on the remaining outputs. Four wires from the dish should go to the SWiM input. *Period.*

No additional "Stand Alone SWM8 Module Only." (Is that a SWM-8?).

Does this actually work? (I assume not) It sounds really messed up. 

Could you post a picture? We could use a good laugh.


----------



## kanebogin

Successful MRV/DECA Install - With Added Adventures!

I called Friday the 14th. Had a very helpful CSR. She told me she knew about Whole-Home DVR Service but I was her 1st real customer call and she apologized for any delays. It did take her a while to find everything and I had to go on hold while she consulted with her supervisor, but it was no more than a 15 minute call. She thanked me many times and emphasized that she wanted to get everything right. She said everything would be ready - the installer would have everything he needed - DECAs, switches... She gave me an install of Sunday morning. I thought that was quick since I was calling on Friday afternoon. She made sure I knew about the install and equipment charges - $160 and the $3 monthly charge. She was great and I thought I was all set.

Sunday morning the installer arrives on time. I was his first MRV install ever. He had had some training with a manual but had not seen an installed MRV network. He surveyed my house and was surprised to find I did not have SWiM. His work order gave him no idea he would have to do that. So he spent his first hour up and down the ladder installing the SWiM and fixing my dish. He didn't like the way it was braced and aligned. He was really great. Very dedicated to getting everything right. It turns out he's not really an installer but a trouble shooter working usually on custom installs (he said he worked on John Madden's system). Anyway now SWim is ready and on to the MRV install. He had the the 3 DECAs he needed (I have only 2 receivers - HR20-700 and HR23-700) but no power supply for the 1 DECA that needs power. It turns out you don't need to power that DECA for MRV but it does need power for an internet connection. He couldn't find any other installers in the area with a power supply for the DECA so he tried to improvise. He finally ended up getting power to it by using an extra SWiM power supply! 
3 hours after he arrived he was done. MRV works wonderfully and I'm very happy.

So here's what I learned:
1 - CSR's and installers are a little unprepared but very committed to getting things right. They take their time to make sure.
2 - Make sure your installer has a DECA power supply
3 - Let the CSR know if you have SWiM. Just so the installer is prepared for the job he has to do.

Thanks DIRECTV - The Whole-Home DVR Service is another reason I'm a very loyal customer and your employees make sure I stay loyal.


----------



## Sherman67

dwcolvin said:


> That doesn't sound at all correct. Assuming you really _do_ have a SWiM-16, one of the 8-way splitters (the one with the PI on it) should go to its SWM1/PWR output and the other 8-way splitter should go to its SWM2 output. Four wires from the dish should go to the SWiM input. *Period.*
> 
> No additional "Stand Alone SWM8 Module Only." (Is that a SWM-8?).
> 
> Does this actually work? (I assume not) It sounds really messed up.


It works for 6 of my 8 receivers. I'm able to use the dual tuners and the Whole Home viewing feature. On the other 2 receivers, I'm only able to use a single tuner, but MRV does works.

I don't think it's a SWM-8, it has "Stand Alone SWM8 Module Only" written on it.


----------



## DavidT91

Thanks for the welcome and the info. I would love to get a new HR24 and start to get rid of the old non-HD stuff I have. 

I guess the follow up question would be how would I be able to record 3 to 4 different programs on at the same time if we only can use 1 coax per dvr? 

Because right now I can do that with my 2 HD DVR's


----------



## DMRI2006

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...but then that wouldn't be the truth, so move on please.


This isn't a "personal attack," you are certainly entitled to your opinions, I'm just curious why you keep posting in this thread whenever anything even _remotely_ negative is written about someone's installation experiences? When I read that people take a day off from work and the installation couldn't go through because of sheer incompetence, that raises a red flag to me. I don't quite get where you are coming from with your continual follow-ups about how wonderful the service is, how low it costs, or excuses as to why they fumbled the ball. They simply _did._ Consumers don't want to read excuses -- they want to get what they paid for, period.

While it's clear some folks have had very good experiences, it's also obvious that not everyone's installations has gone smoothly. Saying the CSR's will hopefully "learn from their experience" sure doesn't help the consumer out whose cards have already been charged and whose time has already been wasted. :nono2: You ought to be more concerned with that than defending Directv at every step of the way.


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> Assuming you really _do_ have a SWiM-16, one of the 8-way splitters (the one with the PI on it) should go to its SWM1/PWR output and the other 8-way splitter should go to its SWM2 output.


the SWiM-16 has its own power connector and someone over the weekend found his was running fairly hot when powered through the SWM output.
this changed to about 115 degrees after changing things and also moving the power to the correct connector.
I've posted the SWiM-16 in the images thread on top here.


----------



## dwcolvin

Sherman67 said:


> It works for 6 of my 8 receivers. I'm able to use the dual tuners and the Whole Home viewing feature. On the other 2 receivers, I'm only able to use a single tuner, but MRV does works.
> 
> I don't think it's a SWM-8, it has "Stand Alone SWM8 Module Only" written on it.


Is the "Stand Alone SWM8 Module Only" gizmo plugged in (i.e., is it a power inserter)? That would be ok.

How are the receivers distributed between the 8-way splitters (if it's not 4/4, that's the problem).


----------



## Doug Brott

Sherman67 said:


> It works for 6 of my 8 receivers. I'm able to use the dual tuners and the Whole Home viewing feature. On the other 2 receivers, I'm only able to use a single tuner, but MRV does works.
> 
> I don't think it's a SWM-8, it has "Stand Alone SWM8 Module Only" written on it.


I assume it's easy to see the switch .. Are there connections to both of the SWiM outputs (#1 & #2)?

If so, each of these go to a splitter, yes?

How many receiver connections into each of the two splitters?


----------



## Doug Brott

veryoldschool said:


> the SWiM-16 has its own power connector and someone over the weekend found his was running fairly hot when powered through the SWM output.
> this changed to about 115 degrees after changing things and also moving the power to the correct connector.
> I've posted the SWiM-16 in the images thread on top here.


It may not always be possible to use the power port alone. In my situation, I have the power inserter connected directly to the power port and the SWiM-1 & SWiM-2 output go to back to the receivers (as VOS is suggesting).


----------



## hdtvfan0001

DMRI2006 said:


> This isn't a "personal attack," you are certainly entitled to your opinions, *I'm just curious why you keep posting in this thread whenever anything even remotely negative is written about someone's installation experiences?*


Not on a negative experience, rather, on a negative expression of how things should be done in a Utopian world - there is a difference.

Many folks here over the past week are new to MRV/Whole Home DVR Service. They are seeking information, not negative rants about how a few think the world should work. That only adds to confusion, especially to those new candidates/customers.

I even saw one of the Mods actually post solid information 3 times in one day, only to be basically told he didn't know what he was talking about (which couldn't be further from the truth).

So enough already - let's try to help people with useful information and actual experiences (good or bad), rather than focus on philosophic discussions on Utopia.


----------



## dwcolvin

veryoldschool said:


> the SWiM-16 has its own power connector and someone over the weekend found his was running fairly hot when powered through the SWM output.
> this changed to about 115 degrees after changing things and also moving the power to the correct connector.
> I've posted the SWiM-16 in the images thread on top here.


My SWiM-16 is powered through the SWM1/PWR port (the PI is a new one marked 'SWM-8 and SWM-16' (something like that) with only a power output (i.e., it's a power supply, not a power inserter) that must be splittered into the line at a receiver (there because it's on a UPS). The SWiM runs 'fairly hot' (maybe _hotter_ than 'fairly hot').

You have me a little worried. :grrr:
I may do a little rewiring tomorrow.


----------



## RobertE

dwcolvin said:


> My SWiM-16 is powered through the SWM1/PWR port (the PI is a new one marked 'SWM-8 and SWM-16' (something like that) with only a power output (i.e., it's a power supply, not a power inserter) that must be splittered into the line at a receiver (there because it's on a UPS). The SWiM runs 'fairly hot' (maybe _hotter_ than 'fairly hot').
> 
> You have me a little worried. :grrr:
> I may do a little rewiring tomorrow.


Is it working? If yes, don't screw with it.
Better yet, post some pics before you screw with it.


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> My SWiM-16 is powered through the SWM1/PWR port (the PI is a new one marked 'SWM-8 and SWM-16' (something like that) with only a power output (i.e., it's a power supply, not a power inserter) that must be splittered into the line at a receiver (there because it's on a UPS). The SWiM runs 'fairly hot' (maybe _hotter_ than 'fairly hot').
> 
> You have me a little worried. :grrr:
> I may do a little rewiring tomorrow.


I just got an update on the one running @ 115. Today it's 133 :eek2:
SWM8s never got this warm [or mine sure never did].


----------



## Doug Brott

I'm trying to track down info Re: temps. I know mine runs what I'd call a little hot but I haven't done anything with it in months and it's doing just fine. Not sure of a good way to test the temperature on it.


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> I'm trying to track down info Re: temps. I know mine runs what I'd call a little hot but I haven't done anything with it in months and it's doing just fine. Not sure of a good way to test the temperature on it.


have a thermometer? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> I'm trying to track down info Re: temps. I know mine runs what I'd call a little hot but I haven't done anything with it in months and it's doing just fine. Not sure of a good way to test the temperature on it.


That would be interesting info - can you find out about SWM8 and SWM16 "expected" max temps please?

A contact thermometer should work, and even some of the higher end meat thermometers. Just don't stick it into the SWiM to find out if its fully cooked.


----------



## bb37

Doug Brott said:


> Not sure of a good way to test the temperature on it.


Know somebody with a handheld infrared temperature probe? If you have a friend in the HVAC or temperature controls business, they probably have one.


----------



## bb37

Doug Brott said:


> The case where it's a problem is if someone has all R22s or perhaps only has a compatible HD-DVR and an R22.


I have an HR21 and an R22 in service and another R22 stashed away that I may put in service in the future. I plan to stick with MRV over my home network for the time being. Are you saying that I may have a problem if I try to go with the DECA solution? Suggestions for resolving this problem?


----------



## veryoldschool

bb37 said:


> I have an HR21 and an R22 in service and another R22 stashed away that I may put in service in the future. I plan to stick with MRV over my home network for the time being. Are you saying that I may have a problem if I try to go with the DECA solution? *Suggestions for resolving this problem*?


add a H21/23/24 to your account.


----------



## Steve

bb37 said:


> I have an HR21 and an R22 in service and another R22 stashed away that I may put in service in the future. I plan to stick with MRV over my home network for the time being. Are you saying that I may have a problem if I try to go with the DECA solution? Suggestions for resolving this problem?


Is your R22 an R22 (HD)? If so and the CSR tells you MRV is a "no go" unless you upgrade the R22 to an HR, if I were you I'd argue that since the R22 was HD-enabled, you should not have to pay anything over the $99 MRV install fee to be upgraded to a comparable HD DVR. Nor should your commitment be extended, for the same reason. Just my .02.


----------



## veryoldschool

Steve said:


> Is your R22 an R22 (HD)? If so and the CSR tells you MRV is a "no go" unless you upgrade the R22 to an HR, if I were you I'd argue that since the R22 was HD-enabled, you should not have to pay anything over the $99 MRV install fee to be upgraded to a comparable HD DVR. Nor should your commitment be extended, for the same reason. Just my .02.


"IF ONLY" the system would accept this. Adding a HD receiver would be a work-a-round, so the system shows: 1 HD DVR & 1 HD receiver.


----------



## bb37

veryoldschool said:


> add a H21/23/24 to your account.


VOS, I might do that and then try to sell, er, transfer the lease on the currently un-used R22.



Steve said:


> Is your R22 an R22 (HD)?


Yes, it is. And it works perfectly for MRV with the HR21 over my wired home network.


----------



## veryoldschool

bb37 said:


> VOS, I might do that and then try to sell, er, transfer the lease on the currently un-used R22.
> 
> Yes, it is. And it works perfectly for MRV with the HR21 over my wired home network.


add it, get the install or unsupported home networking, and then "dump it".
The Beta program has a big "gotcha" for those with the R22s. It isn't fair, but it is still a problem.


----------



## Sherman67

Doug Brott said:


> I assume it's easy to see the switch .. Are there connections to both of the SWiM outputs (#1 & #2)?
> 
> If so, each of these go to a splitter, yes?
> 
> How many receiver connections into each of the two splitters?


Problem fixed. He had the power (the stand alone swm8 module) connected to swm1/pwr. I switched it to the dc power connection and connected to splitters to the SWiM outputs. Also, he had 7 inputs in the 8-way splitter. I moved two to the second 8-way splitter.


----------



## dwcolvin

RobertE said:


> Is it working? If yes, don't screw with it.
> Better yet, post some pics before you screw with it.





veryoldschool said:


> I just got an update on the one running @ 115. Today it's 133 :eek2:
> SWM8s never got this warm [or mine sure never did].


Here's the PS29R0-03 Power Supply:















The other end is just a 2-way splitter into the SWM1/PWR output on the SWiM-16

It was 'only' 113 degrees, but the ambient temperature is 61.

I'm not sure why the PWR input should work any different than SWM1/PWR, but if VOS verifies that it does, I wouldn't have a problem changing it.


----------



## David Ortiz

Sherman67 said:


> Problem fixed. He had the power (the stand alone swm8 module) connected to swm1/pwr. I switched it to the dc power connection and connected to splitters to the SWiM outputs. Also, he had 7 inputs in the 8-way splitter. I moved two to the second 8-way splitter.


Awesome! The forum comes through again.


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> I'm not sure why the PWR input should work any different than SWM1/PWR, but if VOS verifies that it does, I wouldn't have a problem changing it.


That supply has been out for a while. the SWiM16 & SWM8 seem to use the same one.
The temp changes weren't due to where the power was connected, and we're trying to get some info "from the boys" on the operating temp for the SWiM-16.


----------



## dwcolvin

Sherman67 said:


> Problem fixed. He had the power (the stand alone swm8 module) connected to swm1/pwr. I switched it to the dc power connection and connected to splitters to the SWiM outputs. Also, he had 7 inputs in the 8-way splitter. I moved two to the second 8-way splitter.


Yikes! :nono2:


----------



## Doug Brott

bb37 said:


> Know somebody with a handheld infrared temperature probe? If you have a friend in the HVAC or temperature controls business, they probably have one.


Just found one .. We've got one here at the office and I'm gonna borrow it for the night.


----------



## Doug Brott

bb37 said:


> I have an HR21 and an R22 in service and another R22 stashed away that I may put in service in the future. I plan to stick with MRV over my home network for the time being. Are you saying that I may have a problem if I try to go with the DECA solution? Suggestions for resolving this problem?


You need at least two officially compatible devices .. If you only have an HR21 and two R22s .. you're going to have a problem getting DECAs and you are going to have a problem getting MRV turned on for home networking.


----------



## Doug Brott

Sherman67 said:


> Problem fixed. He had the power (the stand alone swm8 module) connected to swm1/pwr. I switched it to the dc power connection and connected to splitters to the SWiM outputs. Also, he had 7 inputs in the 8-way splitter. I moved two to the second 8-way splitter.


ah, yes .. sounds like he overloaded (too many tuners) the SWiM-1 port. 4 DVRs max on each one as each output only support 8 tuners (totaling 16).


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

help
I'm trying to order, but the CSR doesn't know where to look on her screens.

I'm trying to get the DECAs, not the ethernet.

Should I just hang up and try again?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

veryoldschool said:


> Here's what two SWiM-16s would look like and a third should not be a problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22070


It will be nice to see if this works. I just wonder why it says in the connected home training guide posted over on directv.com forum that you are NOT to cascade the SWiM16 form the legacy ports to a secondary SWiM16 module and instead are recommend to use SWiM Expanders.
See Page 46 of the document.
Heres the link to where its posted http://forums.directv.com/...
Just change the file type to .pdf to read it.


----------



## Doug Brott

wilbur_the_goose said:


> help
> I'm trying to order, but the CSR doesn't know where to look on her screens.
> 
> I'm trying to get the DECAs, not the ethernet.
> 
> Should I just hang up and try again?


I think you want to ask for the whole home DVR service upgrade .. This should include equipment.

You need to make sure you already have HD Service, DVR Service & two compatible receivers (HR20 or higher DVR, H21 or higher receiver)


----------



## Doug Brott

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> It will be nice to see if this works. I just wonder why it says in the connected home training guide posted over on directv.com forum that you are NOT to cascade the SWiM16 form the legacy ports to a secondary SWiM16 module and instead are recommend to use SWiM Expanders.
> See Page 46 of the document.
> Heres the link to where its posted http://forums.directv.com/...
> Just change the file type to .pdf to read it.


Beats me .. The SWiM-16 was designed specifically to be cascaded.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I did, but she keeps trying to do the "movers package". Didn't take the training either. Told me actually already gave notice to D* and moving to NY.

Just my luck...


----------



## sigma1914

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I did, but she keeps trying to do the "movers package". Didn't take the training either. Told me she's quitting D* and moving to NY.
> 
> Just my luck...


Call back...it's a crap shoot.


----------



## dwcolvin

veryoldschool said:


> That supply has been out for a while. the SWiM16 & SWM8 seem to use the same one.
> The temp changes weren't due to where the power was connected, and we're trying to get some info "from the boys" on the operating temp for the SWiM-16.


I think a PI-29 would be "cleaner" (but not in the case where you directly power the SWiM and have to cap the input, I suppose). This is undoubtably cheaper.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Doug Brott said:


> Beats me .. The SWiM-16 was designed specifically to be cascaded.


Which is why I was even more confused when I read the training manual and couldn't figure out why they would rather have a SWM expander put in to hold each SWM16 instead of cascading them.


----------



## HDJulie

Doug Brott said:


> I think you want to ask for the whole home DVR service upgrade .. This should include equipment.
> 
> You need to make sure you already have HD Service, DVR Service & two compatible receivers (HR20 or higher DVR, H21 or higher receiver)


My brother has HD service with one HDDVR & 3 R15 DVR's. He would not be eligible for the upgrade because he doesn't currently have 2 devices that are MRV compatible?


----------



## Doug Brott

HDJulie said:


> My brother has HD service with one HDDVR & 3 R15 DVR's. He would not be eligible for the upgrade because he doesn't currently have 2 devices that are MRV compatible?


Bingo, BUT .. if he were to change one of the R15s for a compatible receiver/DVR then he should be good to go.


----------



## bb37

Doug Brott said:


> If you only have an HR21 and two R22s .. you're going to have a problem getting DECAs and you are going to have a problem getting MRV turned on for home networking.


Well, I just ordered an HD receiver (not DVR) on-line. I also noticed that I had the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package, so I changed that (extending the committment doesn't bother me). Can I assume that I will have to wait until I get the new receiver activated before I call to enable MRV?


----------



## HDJulie

Doug Brott said:


> Bingo, BUT .. if he were to change one of the R15s for a compatible receiver/DVR then he should be good to go.


Change = pay money for an HD version, right?


----------



## Doug Brott

bb37 said:


> Well, I just ordered an HD receiver (not DVR) on-line. I also noticed that I had the Choice Xtra + HDDVR package, so I changed that (extending the committment doesn't bother me). Can I assume that I will have to wait until I get the new receiver activated before I call to enable MRV?


probably unless it gets automatically added to your account.


----------



## veryoldschool

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> It will be nice to see if this works. I just wonder why it says in the connected home training guide posted over on directv.com forum that you are NOT to cascade the SWiM16 form the legacy ports to a secondary SWiM16 module and instead are recommend to use SWiM Expanders.
> See Page 46 of the document.
> Heres the link to where its posted http://forums.directv.com/...
> Just change the file type to .pdf to read it.


This wouldn't be the first time I disagreed with someone writing a document. :nono:
"IF" you can connect four receivers to the four legacy ports, there is nothing different connecting another SWiM-16.
"IF" you were to follow their recommendation to use the SWiM expander that also feeds the PI to them. This should overload the PI. The PI-28 will feed two SWM8s, which is what a SWiM-16 is. Trying to feed 2 SWiM-16s off on PI-28 means twice the load these have been used for. :nono:


----------



## dminches

Spanky_Partain said:


> Posting image file again...
> 
> Here is a look at the DECA setup again. Two diffenent type of SAT dish examples are included.


In this diagram, what is the Deca filter? It seems to be labeling the 4 way splitter.


----------



## veryoldschool

dminches said:


> In this diagram, what is the Deca filter? It seems to be labeling the 4 way splitter.


It is the bandstop filter needed for SWiMs that don't have the green sticker/dot on them indicating they have it internally.


----------



## jsmuga

veryoldschool said:


> I just got an update on the one running @ 115. Today it's 133 :eek2:
> SWM8s never got this warm [or mine sure never did].


I am not sure of the exact temp but it feels much warmer than my SWiM8's.


----------



## dminches

MurrayW said:


> I got my installation done on Saturday. Had a very knowledgeable tech. He said he was getting all the DECA installs because no one else wanted to do them at this time. He was there for a little over 2 hours and was getting paid $20 by DirecTV for the install...this is ridiculous for the time required to do the job correctly. I tipped him $40 since he knew what he was doing and he made everything neat.
> 
> Here is a crude diagram of my setup in case it helps answer any questions. The two lines going from the DECA adapters to the DVR's represent 1 coax to Tuner 2 and a Cat5 connected to the ethernet port.


How come your diagram has no power inserter? Do you not need one with a SWM 16 or did you just omit it?


----------



## Doug Brott

veryoldschool said:


> have a thermometer? :lol:


My SWiM-16 is running about 125° and has been for a few months. The ambient temperature in the room is about 72°.


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> My SWiM-16 is running about 125° and has been for a few months. The ambient temperature in the room is about 72°.


That puppy is WARM.
Intel runs their chips @ 155, but I don't like it. :eek2:


----------



## thekochs

Is there some min package from DirecTV you need for DECA ?...I'm so confused by their legacy and new programming packages and I saw some comments in posts on this. I have TOTAL CHOICE PLUS and HD, DVR, services.


----------



## veryoldschool

thekochs said:


> Is there some min package from DirecTV you need for DECA ?...I'm so confused by their legacy and new programming packages and I saw some comments in posts on this. I have TOTAL CHOICE PLUS and HD, DVR, services.


HD service, DVR service, & 1 HD DVR + 1 HD receiver.


----------



## thekochs

veryoldschool said:


> HD service, DVR service, & 1 HD DVR + 1 HD receiver.


I meant programming Service.....like Total Choice vs Premier vs. blah-blah. I read somewhere there is a min level but did not make sense to me.

BTW....I have (3) DVRs so I'm really hoping DirecTV sees the real marketing benefit of enabing remote scheduling from one DVR to another HD-DVR, this would be very nice like the HD to DVR feature. Plus they could market how this expands the total available recording space. Any insights if this feature is being kicked around ? HD-DVR to HD-DVR


----------



## veryoldschool

thekochs said:


> I meant programming Service.....like Total Choice vs Premier vs. blah-blah. I read somewhere there is a min level but did not make sense to me.
> 
> BTW....I have (3) DVRs so I'm really hoping DirecTV sees the real marketing benefit of enabing remote scheduling from one DVR to another HD-DVR, this would be very nice like the HD to DVR feature. Plus they could market how this expands the total available recording space. Any insights if this feature is being kicked around ? HD-DVR to HD-DVR


I listed/posted what is needed. there isn't "a package" minimum, other than HD etc.
What's the lowest package? choice? that works.


----------



## Shades228

The minimum programming level to keep directv service is family.

The minimum requirement to have MRV is 1 HD receiver, 1 HD DVR, HD Access, DVR service.


----------



## Steve

Doug Brott said:


> My SWiM-16 is running about 125° and has been for a few months. The ambient temperature in the room is about 72°.


So maybe 133° in an 80° attic is consistent with your measurement? It's the same 53° delta.

I wonder if DirecTV has yet published a SWiM-16 spec showing what the acceptable temperature range might be?

I ran with two SWiM-8's in my attic last summer, and the ambient temperature easily hit 100° in July and August and there were no issues. I never went up and checked the SWiM's, tho, so I don't know how hot they got.


----------



## Doug Brott

veryoldschool said:


> That puppy is WARM.
> Intel runs their chips @ 155, but I don't like it. :eek2:


I haven an SWiM-8 as well and for grins I checked it. 110°


----------



## Steve

Doug Brott said:


> I haven an SWiM-8 as well and for grins I checked it. 110°


Makes sense the 16 would run hotter, I guess, because it's smaller than twice the size of a SWiM-8.


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> I haven an SWiM-8 as well and for grins I checked it. 110°


110° would be "warm" to my touch.


----------



## veryoldschool

Steve said:


> Makes sense the 16 would run hotter, I guess, because it's smaller than twice the size of a SWiM-8.


Ever seen aluminum finned heatsink stock?
I'd get a large chunk of it and mount the SWiM-16 to it.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

veryoldschool said:


> 110° would be "warm" to my touch.


Wonder with the issues of this thing running this hot how it will fare on the outside of my townhome mounted against vynal siding.....I'd assume this isn't hot enough to melt or warp the siding but running that close to it non stop has me thinking. Although I think itd take much higher temps to mess it up, one can never be too safe. I might just mount the thing on the brick...


----------



## Steve

veryoldschool said:


> Ever seen aluminum finned heatsink stock?
> I'd get a large chunk of it and mount the SWiM-16 to it.


I'm actually considering dangling it from the rafters instead of keeping it screwed against the plywood board it's attached to now, to ventilate the back of the case. Or I may just flip it around on the same board, so it extends outside it.

Before I go nuts, tho, I'm hopeful we'll get an acceptable temp range spec from DirecTV so I have a better idea of the extent of the problem I'm trying to solve.


----------



## veryoldschool

Steve said:


> I'm actually considering dangling it from the rafters instead of keeping it screwed against the plywood board it's attached to now, to ventilate the back of the case.
> 
> Before I go nuts, tho, I'm hopeful we'll get an acceptable temp range spec from DirecTV so I have a better idea of the extent of the problem I'm trying to solve.


Anywhere there is some breeze would help.


----------



## azarby

Doug Brott said:


> I haven an SWiM-8 as well and for grins I checked it. 110°


Shoot, here in Phoeninx, 110°+ is ambient in the summer. If I expand my system to 9 tuners, the only place for the SWIM-16 is outside in that 110° abmient.

Bob


----------



## Canis Lupus

azarby said:


> Shoot, here in Phoeninx, 110°+ is ambient in the summer. If I expand my system to 9 tuners, the only place for the SWIM-16 is outside in that 110° abmient.
> 
> Bob


Maybe you can hang it on that cactus.


----------



## Rakul

veryoldschool said:


> Anywhere there is some breeze would help.


Hmmm was looking at getting a SWiM-16 if I add another box, sounds like the crawl space might not be the place for this then?


----------



## Steve

Rakul said:


> Hmmm was looking at getting a SWiM-16 if I add another box, sounds like the crawl space might not be the place for this then?


May not be an issue, depending on what DirecTV says the temperature range specs are. Just my .02.


----------



## rgraetz

The installers brought the Broadband DECA power supply today and the cloud is now connected to my home router. Everything tests out on both of the HR24's fine but TV apps are getting error 3 and network services wont initialize. It was working fine with my old receivers so I'm pretty sure my router passes the packets ok. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Just as a clarification, TV Apps and Net Services are not related in terms of working/not working. I've been on DECA for some time now and still get N/A 202 on my Net Services, while TV Apps work fine. 

After install, have you tried rebooting a receiver to see if TVApps come back after a time?


----------



## Rakul

Steve said:


> May not be an issue, depending on what DirecTV says the temperature range specs are. Just my .02.


Well I have a bit for that, hopefully by next month they will have some information out.


----------



## rgraetz

Canis Lupus said:


> Just as a clarification, TV Apps and Net Services are not related in terms of working/not working. I've been on DECA for some time now and still get N/A 202 on my Net Services, while TV Apps work fine.
> 
> After install, have you tried rebooting a receiver to see if TVApps come back after a time?


Yes I have rebooted both receivers since they installed the power adapter on the broadband deca earlier today.


----------



## veryoldschool

rgraetz said:


> They installers brought the Broadband DECA power supply today and the cloud is now connected to my home router. Everything tests out on both of the HR24's fine but TV apps are getting error 3 and network services wont initialize. It was working fine with my old receivers so I'm pretty sure my router passes the packets ok. Any ideas? Thanks.





Canis Lupus said:


> Just as a clarification, TV Apps and Net Services are not related in terms of working/not working. I've been on DECA for some time now and still get N/A 202 on my Net Services, while TV Apps work fine.
> 
> After install, have you tried rebooting a receiver to see if TVApps come back after a time?


Don't worry about network services they mean nothing.
Error 3 may take a while to self clear.
I've had this several times before. The only thing to do is "wait". It can clear in a hour or two, or by the next day.
network services will show <202> and you'll find TVApps will work again.
It isn't uncommon to press the > and get a "bonk" and then press > and they start working, with no more "bonk".


----------



## Canis Lupus

veryoldschool said:


> It isn't uncommon to press the > and get a "bonk" and then press > and they start working, with no more "bonk".


Yes - still a work in progress. Sometimes I get bonk, then Apps, then when I clear and > again I get it instantly. DirecTV is still working on this for sure.


----------



## bsteeler05

A question for you guys......I am currently using MRV in beta with wireless adapters throughout the house and it works great. I don't mind having the DECA installed, however I have a seperate dish that feeds my receiver in my sports room. If I have the DECA installed, can I still use a wireless adapter to network the one in the sports room? Or should I just call and have them activate it unsupported with the network connection? Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

bsteeler05 said:


> A question for you guys......I am currently using MRV in beta with wireless adapters throughout the house and it works great. I don't mind having the DECA installed, however I have a seperate dish that feeds my receiver in my sports room. If I have the DECA installed, can I still use a wireless adapter to network the one in the sports room? Or should I just call and have them activate it unsupported with the network connection? Thanks!


Since it is on another dish, DECA will only work for the others.
You can get DECA and then use your wireless to your router and the DECA should come with a DECA to router so you'll go through a mixed [DECA & home network] network for all of your receivers, and the sports room will work over the wireless.


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

Too expensive they just quoted me 269.99 on the phone when I called I thought it was 149?? I mean I have no contract 5+ year customer thats a ridiculous price I could add tv with whole home to my u-verse internet for only 49 install fee.


----------



## veryoldschool

cyrusthevirus81 said:


> Too expensive they just quoted me 269.99 on the phone when I called I thought it was 149?? I mean I have no contract 5+ year customer thats a rediculous price I could add tv with whole home to my u-verse internet for only 49 install fee.


What was their breakdown of this cost?
I'm very curious.


----------



## jsnell

For what it's worth, I just called and got a CSR who put me on hold, figured the whole thing out, and gave me no grief - just popped it on and offered me 3 months of free Showtime to boot.

Miracles can happen!


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

99 for whole home equipment 99 for reciever upgrade and 49 install fee
Right now I have a HR20-700 down stairs and an old hughs in my bedroom. Before she gave me the price I had said I wanted to add a reciever to my daughters room since an installer was comming out but when I was givin the price I was told it was 269 with or without adding my daughters room.


----------



## morttt

FYI, see post in this forum about R22 (only) install. after no success on phone / email, i sent a twitter message to @directv and they called me back same day with a workaround for the issue. when nobody else would help, The escalation team on the other end of the twitter account was able to fix the glitch by temporarily converting an R22 to an HR22 on my account profile.

Just thought that might help somebody out there. they seem to be VERY responsive on twitter.


----------



## veryoldschool

cyrusthevirus81 said:


> 99 for whole home equipment 99 for reciever upgrade and 49 install fee
> Right now I have a HR20-700 down stairs and an old hughs in my bedroom. Before she gave me the price I had said I wanted to add a reciever to my daughters room since an installer was comming out but when I was givin the price I was told it was 269 with or without adding my daughters room.


OK, so the old hughs has to go.
The $99 + $49 is right.
the Hughs gets swapped "like for like" as part of this to work with the SWiM [needed for the DECA networking].
This leaves you one HD receiver short, since the minimum is one HD DVR [you have] and one HD receiver [you don't have].
$99 is the price for a HD receiver.
add tax and this comes out about right.
Try calling again and see if you can get a break on the receiver or offset with programing credits.
Leave out the Hughs for now, because its part of the upgrade.
If you went this way, the new receiver and your DVR are the only two that will work with MRV.
"Seems like" your new receiver should go in the bedroom and leave your daughter to the SD swap and no MRV there.


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

Thanks for the quick response. After posting on here I hadnt seen your response and I was really upset and called the cancelation dept. Told em my wife kept asking for whole home through (att) and that for 269 I was willing to deal with the PQ on u-verse. Wish I could remember the guys name he was very helpful and is going to replace the hughes and add a reciever in my daughters room for $49+tax.


----------



## veryoldschool

cyrusthevirus81 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. After posting on here I hadnt seen your response and I was really upset and called the cancelation dept. Told em my wife kept asking for whole home through (att) and that for 269 I was willing to deal with the PQ on u-verse. Wish I could remember the guys name he was very helpful and is going to replace the hughes and add a reciever in my daughters room for $49+tax.


Sounds more like it, "but" how many HD receivers will you have, since only these will work with MRV?


----------



## rynorama

veryoldschool said:


> HD service, DVR service, & 1 HD DVR + 1 HD receiver.


Does an R22 count as the second? I have a HR22


----------



## veryoldschool

rynorama said:


> Does an R22 count as the second? I have a HR22


NO, and it really should, but the system counts it as an SD DVR.
"Someone" managed to get DirecTV to temp change it to an HR22, activate the MRV and then change it back, but this is only one case and there are just too many others that haven't been so lucky.
"plan B": add a HD receiver to the account, then the system works.


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

2 hd recievers and the hd-dvr downstairs. although hd is overkill on a 15" sd tv in the kids room lol but it was offered so I took it. Guess Im set up for later on.


----------



## graymd74

cyrusthevirus81 said:


> 2 hd recievers and the hd-dvr downstairs. although hd is overkill on a 15" sd tv in the kids room lol but it was offered so I took it. Guess Im set up for later on.


I have an HD receiver on a kids 15" as well and a very small 7.5" kitchen tv if you want to talk about overkill. Wanted a SD receiver, but was actually told that they don't give them out to people already on HD service because it just saves them a return trip when that person upgrades a tv to HD. Both were free so I'm not worried about it, but it does seem like overkill.


----------



## texz71

Doug Brott said:


> As I've posted elsewhere, this part is 100% true. If you do not have HD Service on your account, there will be no way for you to activate whole home DVR service.
> 
> Now, activating without your consent, that was wrong.


Well after days of struggling thru all these CSR's. I finally got my WHDS activated. A specialist finally called me back last night and offered me a deal I could not refuse. HD Service activated at no cost for an undisclosed amount of time.:hurah:, given my situation of being forced into HD-DVR receivers (due to 72.5 swap an no local SD content available)...an no contract still. The perks when you've been a customer since the inception of DirecTV (not to mention having the Lifetime DVR service still). At some point I'll look at getting an HDTV, but right now there's just not enough programming that I'm interested in, in making it worth while and my 36" JVC CRT still has a better picture on SD content than most HDTV's.


----------



## Hdhead

texz71 said:


> At some point I'll look at getting an HDTV, but right now there's just not enough programming that I'm interested in.


Not to be wise, but if there isn't enough HD programming now I doubt there ever will be for you. Just about every genre imaginable has HD content. Just curious what channels would you like in HD for you to switch?


----------



## msmith

I'm a 13-year customer. Today I have an HR20-700, HR22-100 and HR10-250.

I got the Whole Home installation for $149 including a free, no contract extension swap of the HR10-250 with an HR2x. That includes the Internet connection kit and one new run to the room with my Internet router.

The earliest they could schedule in my area is June 2.


----------



## Sherman67

Now that my Whole Home Viewing is working with the DECAs, is there any reason why I'm not getting a signal on my OTA? I have it running directly from my roof to one of my HR20-700s. When I check signal strength, I getting 0.


----------



## joed32

msmith said:


> I'm a 13-year customer. Today I have an HR20-700, HR22-100 and HR10-250.
> 
> I got the Whole Home installation for $149 including a free, no contract extension swap of the HR10-250 with an HR2x. That includes the Internet connection kit and one new run to the room with my Internet router.
> 
> The earliest they could schedule in my area is June 2.


That's a long time, here in California they are doing next day installs. Not successful installs but fast scheduling.


----------



## veryoldschool

Sherman67 said:


> Now that my Whole Home Viewing is working with the DECAs, is there any reason why I'm not getting a signal on my OTA? I have it running directly from my roof to one of my HR20-700s. When I check signal strength, I getting 0.


The DECA shouldn't affect your OTA, "but" it must come in on a separate coax.
Dumb question: have you checked that the installer connected the OTA coax?


----------



## Sherman67

veryoldschool said:


> The DECA shouldn't affect your OTA, "but" it must come in on a separate coax.
> Dumb question: have you checked that the installer connected the OTA coax?


Yes, I did check and it is connected. I'm hoping he did not disconnect from the antenna. Now that I'm at work, I'm wondering if I need to do the antenna setup again.


----------



## SBacklin

Well, I never had to call in to get it switched on. I emailed them and said that I was in the BETA and needed to be signed out of it and signed up for the regular service so it doesn't get shut off. I acknowledged the $3 fee and said I did not need SWM/DECA and that mine will be hooked up in the "unsupported" way via my home network. I said it works flawlessly and I see no reason to change that. I got a reply back saying they were forwarding my email to a "special department" and this morning I got the reply saying its been added. I looked and the "Beta" tag was gone and it said "currently activated" under the services section on their website. Cool. No Hassle.


----------



## veryoldschool

Sherman67 said:


> Yes, I did check and it is connected. I'm hoping he did not disconnect from the antenna. Now that I'm at work, I'm wondering if I need to do the antenna setup again.


You might wait until you get home for that. :lol:

"I'd guess" that it may have been disconnected because DECA and OTA don't work together and he may not have looked to see they weren't on the same cable. [kind of better be safe than sorry]


----------



## Doug Brott

Sherman67 said:


> Yes, I did check and it is connected. I'm hoping he did not disconnect from the antenna. Now that I'm at work, I'm wondering if I need to do the antenna setup again.


Also, double check the lines .. If you used to have 2 Sat lines coming in for example, did he use the second Sat line (assuming a 3rd OTA) or perhaps was there a diplexer in place on one of the old lines and it's no longer there.

You certainly can't use a Diplexer with SWiM/DECA .. But if there is a second line, you just want to make 100% sure that it's connected all the way from the antenna to the OTA (directly, no diplexers anywhere).


----------



## joed32

My installer just called to confirm and I asked him if he had a SWM 16. He said there was no SWM on the work order at all. This is what it says on my e-mail:
1 Whole-Home Upgrd and ICK $99.00.


----------



## Steve

joed32 said:


> My installer just called to confirm and I asked him if he had a SWM 16. He said there was no SWM on the work order at all. This is what it says on my e-mail:
> 1 Whole-Home Upgrd and ICK $99.00.


I had a similar experience. When my installer called to say he was on the way, I had to give him a list of everything he was going to need.... SWIM-16, total # of deca adapters, deca broadband PI and green-labeled splitters. As a result, he had to make some calls and it was a couple of hours before he finally got to my place.


----------



## Hdhead

Need quick answer. Tech here installing swm16. Says it needs band stop filters on all 4 lines from Slim 5 dish to SWM16. I think not???


----------



## veryoldschool

Hdhead said:


> Need quick answer. Tech here installing swm16. Says it needs band stop filters on all 4 lines from Slim 5 dish to SWM16. I think not???


Lord NO


----------



## joed32

Steve said:


> I had a similar experience. When my installer called to say he was on the way, I had to give him a list of everything he was going to need.... SWIM-16, total # of deca adapters, deca broadband PI and green-labeled splitters. As a result, he had to make some calls and it was a couple of hours before he finally got to my place.


You're lucky!


----------



## Hdhead

veryoldschool said:


> Lord NO


Thanks for quick reply, thats what I thought. A tech and his supervisor are both here, neither knew and they called someone at D* to ask and told them it needs BS


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Refresh....


----------



## veryoldschool

Spanky_Partain said:


> Refresh....


*DECA Filter = Bandstop Filter*


----------



## Hdhead

veryoldschool said:


> *DECA Filter = Bandstop Filter*


Wait a minute, so it need BS filter betweem SWM16 and splitters???? Everything is green stickered.


----------



## Doug Brott

Hdhead said:


> Wait a minute, so it need BS filter betweem SWM16 and splitters???? Everything is green stickered.


Green label, BSF not needed .. Also, if you put a BSF on either output, the "other" output will not see the DECA.

So, no BSFs on the SWiM ports #1 & #2 on a SWiM-16 .. It defeats the purpose.


----------



## Hdhead

Doug Brott said:


> Green label, BSF not needed .. Also, if you put a BSF on either output, the "other" output will not see the DECA.
> 
> So, no BSFs on the SWiM ports #1 & #2 on a SWiM-16 .. It defeats the purpose.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Spanky_Partain

veryoldschool said:


> *DECA Filter = Bandstop Filter*


Fixed...


----------



## Doug Brott

Hdhead said:


> Thank you!!!!


No worries .. On a SWiM-8 (not what you are installing), with or without a BSF is irrelevant for a green-label SWiM, but recommended (required?) for a non green-label SWiM.

Perhaps the installers were confused by the fact that a non green-label SWiM LNB would actually require a BSF .. meaning the line from the Sat needs one.

The SWiM-16 is a bit different as really all of them should be green-label. Besides, for DECA to talk across the two SWiM ports, you need to make sure there are no BSFs.


----------



## THX

john18 said:


> I think that I just got my situation resolved and want to post some information that should help the folks that were testing and already have adequate equipment for MRV/ Whole Home DVR Service.
> 
> My CSR, Carrissa, said to have your CSR do the following:
> 
> 1. Go into the DORIS database
> 2. Pull up the article "Whole Home DVR Service"
> 3. Go to the link "Adding Whole Home DVR Service"
> 
> They should be able to find their information there. Doug Brott's earlier said:
> 
> "Ask the CSR to enter 'Account Attributes' and choose 'Create New'. The only option here is 'MRV-Capability' and it should be set to 'u' (for unsupported) with mostly defaults. At this point, you have enabled the 'MRV' flag and you could (in theory) order from the web page. I saw it when viewing my account via the web.
> 
> That information will also essentially be found by the CSR if they go to the database, article and link that I mentioned above.
> 
> If anyone at D* is reading this, Carrissa rocks.


I've walked two CSR's through this so far and the first one's computer locked-up and the second CSR I tried to walk through this said that when she goes into the Account Attributes and selects Create New there is no option to set MRV Capability to u.

What option(s) do I have at this point?


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> No worries .. On a SWiM-8 (not what you are installing), with or without a BSF is irrelevant for a green-label SWiM, but recommended (required?) for a non green-label SWiM.


Required/should have for non green labeled SWM8s and means only one SWM output can be used.

Green labeled means NO BSF and both outputs can be used.


----------



## The Spud

Installer arrived about 15 minutes ago and did a quick survey of where everything was. I asked him if he's done many of these installs since last Thursday. He was surprised that I knew that this just started. I'm his 3rd so far and he seems to know what's going on. We'll see.


----------



## David Ortiz

It's a little funny/strange that so many installers are confused about where the Band Stop Filters go, yet so insistent on the green label parts. If everything is green label/spot, the only places you would need a Band Stop Filter is on an HR20-100 and any R16s or D12s, assuming all receivers/DVRs are MRV compatible.


----------



## veryoldschool

David Ortiz said:


> It's a little funny/strange that so many installers are confused about where the Band Stop Filters go, yet so insistent on the green label parts. If everything is green label/spot, the only places you would need a Band Stop Filter is on an HR20-100 and any R16s or D12s, assuming all receivers/DVRs are MRV compatible.


Might be easier to say " all receivers without a DECA, except the HR20-100 that needs both a DECA & filter."


----------



## Doug Brott

THX said:


> I've walked two CSR's through this so far and the first one's computer locked-up and the second CSR I tried to walk through this said that when she goes into the Account Attributes and selects Create New there is no option to set MRV Capability to u.
> 
> What option(s) do I have at this point?


There have been a very small number of CSRs who actually needed to have some sort of permission set on their account to be able to modify this .. However, in this particular case, it seems like the CSR just didn't know exactly how to change it. Probably clicking over the fields (start date, end date, etc.) and poking around would have resulted in success.


----------



## Doug Brott

veryoldschool said:


> Required/should have for non green labeled SWM8s and means only one SWM output can be used.
> 
> Green labeled means NO BSF and both outputs can be used.


Yes, good point .. Thank You.


----------



## housemr

Anyone that has had it installed how is the performance with fast forwarding, quality (is it the same as directly connected by hdmi), sound etc (i had a slight lag on fast forward when connected to my network)

Also, i setup my install on sunday and they are coming out today, will i still need to go online and add the mrv after the installer does the hardware upgrade because last night my basement dvr still said beta program


----------



## dwcolvin

Hdhead said:


> Thanks for quick reply, thats what I thought. A tech and his supervisor are both here, neither knew and they called someone at D* to ask and told them it needs BS


At what point does D* realize there are *serious* problems with this rollout (and I'm not talking about anything to do with us DIYers), and suspend new orders for a bit, and/or organize a task force to understand all that's going on (as documented on these threads) and communicate correct information to CSRs and Techs?  In a past life in Corporate America, we would be _scrambling_ to understand what's wrong.

I'm not sure I understand, since all this should have surfaced during the 4 city pilot.

For starters:
'Broadband DECA', requirement and howto
> 8 Tuners == SWiM-16 _always_
Howto install SWiM-16
When BS filters are needed
What a R22 counts as
What a _Choice Xtra + HD DVR_ package is
Equipment inventory
An HR24 is _not_ required for MRV
HR20's -- do they _all_ really work?
...

It's becoming embarrasing


----------



## joed32

Just spent an hour on the phone and kept getting moved up the chain to someone who could get me a SWM 16 on a work order. Every one was very nice but they could not do it. The last one sent an E-mail to "order modification" and said some one would call me. I got a call from a woman who said she was going to transfer me to that department and they would fix the problem. Sounds good but she transferred me to a dead line. This is so screwed up!


----------



## texz71

Doug Brott said:


> No worries .. On a SWiM-8 (not what you are installing), with or without a BSF is irrelevant for a green-label SWiM, but recommended (required?) for a non green-label SWiM.
> 
> Perhaps the installers were confused by the fact that a non green-label SWiM LNB would actually require a BSF .. meaning the line from the Sat needs one.
> 
> The SWiM-16 is a bit different as really all of them should be green-label. Besides, for DECA to talk across the two SWiM ports, you need to make sure there are no BSFs.


On the SWiM-8, where would you expect to see this green-label. Is there a example picture somewhere on this forum?


----------



## Doug Brott

texz71 said:


> On the SWiM-8, where would you expect to see this green-label. Is there a example picture somewhere on this forum?


I think it's on the back of the SWiM-8 .. If it's not a brand new SWiM-8 you can assume that it's not a green-label SWiM-8 ..


----------



## MurrayW

As part of my install, they replaced my owned HR10-250 with an HR24-500. The HR24 was marked as leased. From reading a lot of other posts, this was normal and you needed to call the access card dept to get it the replacement changed to owned.

I just got off the phone with the activation department and they were insistent that it should be leased since it was an "upgrade". The CSR checked with his supervisor and both said the same thing. He said if the original DVR had broken and that was the reason for the replacement that it would be owned, but since it was an upgrade to get services the original HR10-250 was never designed to get, then the HR24 was leased.

Has anyone else who had their owned HR10-250 replaced with an HR2X as part of the DECA install had any luck getting the HR2X marked as owned?

They replaced my HR10-250 for free. I did pay the $99 and $49 equipment and installation charges.

On a side note, I asked for an AM21 since I had OTA capability with the HR10-250 and they are shipping me an AM21 for free.


----------



## veryoldschool

MurrayW said:


> As part of my install, they replaced my owned HR10-250 with an HR24-500. The HR24 was marked as leased. From reading a lot of other posts, this was normal and you needed to call the access card dept to get it the replacement changed to owned.
> 
> I just got off the phone with the activation department and they were insistent that it should be leased since it was an "upgrade". The CSR checked with his supervisor and both said the same thing. He said if the original DVR had broken and that was the reason for the replacement that it would be owned, but since it was an upgrade to get services the original HR10-250 was never designed to get, then the HR24 was leased.
> 
> Has anyone else who had their owned HR10-250 replaced with an HR2X as part of the DECA install had any luck getting the HR2X marked as owned?
> 
> They replaced my HR10-250 for free. I did pay the $99 and $49 equipment and installation charges.
> 
> On a side note, I asked for an AM21 since I had OTA capability with the HR10-250 and they are shipping me an AM21 for free.


maybe not the answer you want but this sounds like a deal and the correct thing.
Your HR10-250 can't get any SAT HD and your HR24 can now, this was an upgrade.


----------



## Hdhead

Quickly turning into disaster, all even transponders not working. Now adding band stop filters between dish and swm16. Told them it wont work but not listening to me. HELP!!!!


----------



## dwcolvin

Hdhead said:


> Quickly turning into disaster, all even transponders not working. Now adding band stop filters between dish and swm16. Told them it wont work but not listening to me. HELP!!!!


I think I'd be checking the 4 wires from the dish to the SWiM-16, and I'm not a Tech or play one on TV.


----------



## veryoldschool

Hdhead said:


> Quickly turning into disaster, all even transponders not working. Now adding band stop filters between dish and swm16. Told them it wont work but not listening to me. HELP!!!!


the 18 volt lines aren't working and adding filters will knock out some of the Ka-lo TPs too :nono2:


----------



## Hdhead

veryoldschool said:


> the 18 volt lines aren't working and adding filters will knock out some of the Ka-lo TPs too :nono2:


I know, guess I'll be without TV for a while at my house. Not a clue!!


----------



## Hdhead

This is just too complicated for the average Joe installer and Supervisor.


----------



## veryoldschool

Hdhead said:


> This is just too complicated for the average Joe installer and Supervisor.


No it's not. There has been "some training" they should have had and while the SWiM-16 is new, it shouldn't be this hard.
I give the "average" installer more credit. Your problem seems to come from a below average group.

Look up at the top here for the image thread and find my SWiM-16 pics. SHOW THEM IT


----------



## dwcolvin

Hdhead said:


> This is just too complicated for the average Joe installer and Supervisor.


No, it isn't. There's clearly inadequate training, but it's actually _quite simple._ That's what all the green stickers are for.

There _are_ several key issues that need to be addressed ASAP.


----------



## joed32

Hdhead said:


> This is just too complicated for the average Joe installer and Supervisor.


Maybe I'm the lucky one, still can't get the work order fixed. I may be better off without it.


----------



## Hdhead

joed32 said:


> Maybe I'm the lucky one, still can't get the work order fixed. I may be better off without it.


At least you can still watch TV:grin: Maybe I'm being too harsh but this is getting damn ridiculous!


----------



## veryoldschool

Hdhead said:


> At least you can still watch TV:grin: Maybe I'm being too harsh but this is getting damn ridiculous!


Step back [before you kill someone] find the pictures here needed and then sit down with them and show them how.


----------



## jsmuga

veryoldschool said:


> No it's not. There has been "some training" they should have had and while the SWiM-16 is new, it shouldn't be this hard.
> I give the "average" installer more credit. Your problem seems to come from a below average group.
> 
> Look up at the top here for the image thread and find my SWiM-16 pics. SHOW THEM IT


I am not understanding the difficulty of setting up a SWiM16. It is a pretty basic setup. Much easier than 2 SWiM8's running parallel that I set up a couple of years ago with a lot help from this site.


----------



## sigma1914

Hdhead said:


> At least you can still watch TV:grin: Maybe I'm being too harsh but this is getting damn ridiculous!


Have you showed the diagrams from here?


----------



## veryoldschool

jsmartin99 said:


> I am not understanding the difficulty of setting up a SWiM16. It is a pretty basic setup. Much easier than 2 SWiM8's running parallel that I set up.


"What if" they've only seen/used SWiMLNBs?


----------



## jsmuga

veryoldschool said:


> "What if" they've only seen/used SWiMLNBs?


Yes, very good point. Probably all they have installed.


----------



## dwcolvin

veryoldschool said:


> "What if" they've only seen/used SWiMLNBs?


Then, with 20-20 hindsight, they should have had SWiM-16 training before the MRV rollout. But SWiM-16s were used during the 4 city pilot, and that didn't seem to create chaos.


----------



## Hdhead

Band stop filters all installed now:bang All zeros on even transponders still. They won't listen to me. Supervisor thinks he knows it all.


----------



## veryoldschool

Hdhead said:


> Band stop filters all installed now:bang All zeros on even transponders still. They won't listen to me. Supervisor thinks he knows it all.


Find the RED BUTTON RESET for the stupidvisor.


----------



## RobertE

Hdhead said:


> Band stop filters all installed now:bang All zeros on even transponders still. They won't listen to me. Supervisor thinks he knows it all.


The people you are dealing with are idiots. Have them pull out their training materials and look at the diagrams. If they refuse, show them the door or have them find somewhat that knows what they are doing.


----------



## dwcolvin

Hdhead said:


> Band stop filters all installed now:bang All zeros on even transponders still. They won't listen to me. Supervisor thinks he knows it all.


This is like a play-by-play of a disaster! :nono2:


----------



## Hdhead

Just asked him if they have a manual for swm16 install. He doesn't know, checking in truck:bang


----------



## Hdhead

dwcolvin said:


> This is like a play-by-play of a disaster! :nono2:


You guys having fun laughing your a** off at me:lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

Hdhead said:


> You guys having fun laughing your a** off at me:lol:


Nope. I'm watching TV !rolling


----------



## sigma1914

Hdhead said:


> Just asked him if they have a manual for swm16 install. He doesn't know, checking in truck:bang


Print this for the idiots.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

sigma1914 said:


> Print this for the idiots.


(Just leave the first line out.)


----------



## Steve

scottandregan said:


> (Just leave the first line out.)


_"Originally Posted by sigma1914"_?


----------



## sigma1914

scottandregan said:


> (Just leave the first line out.)





Steve said:


> _"Originally Posted by sigma1914"_?


Both. :lol: I stole/borrowed from VOS.


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> Both. :lol: I stole/borrowed from VOS.


Who stole it from someone I can't remember.


----------



## dwcolvin

Hdhead said:


> You guys having fun laughing your a** off at me:lol:


Sadly, it reminds me of _Katrina_. Watching live as things fall apart, and everybody but the government realizes it.


----------



## Hdhead

Ouch! I just printed and gave them it but it had your note on top of it.:eek2:

They also do not have the power supply plugged into the middle recepticle, using swm1/power for both. Does that matter?


----------



## veryoldschool

Hdhead said:


> Ouch! I just printed and gave them it but it had your note on top of it.:eek2:
> 
> They also do not have the power supply plugged into the middle recepticle, using swm1/power for both. Does that matter?


It seems to work both ways. Hell at this point just let them get it working and then clean up their mess.


----------



## dwcolvin

Hdhead said:


> Ouch! I just printed and gave them it but it had your note on top of it.:eek2:
> 
> They also do not have the power supply plugged into the middle recepticle, using swm1/power for both. Does that matter?


It works either way, depending on where you want to put the power supply. Mine's on SWM1/PWR.


----------



## Hdhead

They have no SWM16 install documentation, just swm8 material. First either has seen a swm16


----------



## Hdhead

veryoldschool said:


> Hell at this point just let them get it working and then clean up their mess.


The probability of that appears rather low right now.


----------



## veryoldschool

Hdhead said:


> They have no SWM16 install documentation, just swm8 material. First either has seen a swm16


Tell them it's two SWM8s in one box.
eight tuners on each output & only one PI.


----------



## dwcolvin

veryoldschool said:


> Tell them it's two SWM8s in one box.
> eight tuners on each output & only one PI.


...and it's normal for it to be hot.


----------



## Hdhead

Ok, one other thing, do they need to power all receivers down together at some point?


----------



## veryoldschool

Hdhead said:


> Ok, one other thing, do they need to power all receivers down together at some point?


Once they get the SWiM up and working, each receiver needs to be rebooted to get on the SWiM.


----------



## sigma1914

Hdhead said:


> Ok, one other thing, do they need to power all receivers down together at some point?


They'll/you need to rerun satellite setup on every unit to be a SWM.


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> They'll/you need to rerun satellite setup on every unit to be a SWM.



Rebooting should be all that's needed


----------



## Hdhead

sigma1914 said:


> They'll/you need to rerun satellite setup on every unit to be a SWM.


Could that be why it is not seeing even transponders if that wasn't done?


----------



## dminches

Does the power inserter need a wall outlet to plug into? The location of my current WB616 isn't near one.


----------



## veryoldschool

Hdhead said:


> Could that be why it is not seeing even transponders if that wasn't done?


 can't see how/why


----------



## veryoldschool

dminches said:


> Does the power inserter need a wall outlet to plug into? The location of my current WB616 isn't near one.


so you use a coax between the outlet PI and the SWiM.


----------



## Hdhead

veryoldschool said:


> can't see how/why


All even transponders are 0 all odds OK. Same on all units


----------



## sigma1914

veryoldschool said:


> Rebooting should be all that's needed


Oh? I thought you had to switch it to recognize SWM when coming from non SWM?


----------



## The Spud

The installer left about 15 minutes ago. I'm sure he'll be back since he left his ladder. :lol:

MRV seems to work fine. However, it still shows that I am in the BETA program. Also, I hope this is unrelated, but my external drive is not being recognized.


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> Oh? I thought you had to switch it to recognize SWM when coming from non SWM?


It does this on rebooting [checking SAT signals]


----------



## veryoldschool

Hdhead said:


> All even transponders are 0 all odds OK. Same on all units


because the 18 volt lines aren't working. [aka the input to the SWiM from the dish]


----------



## veryoldschool

The Spud said:


> The installer left about 15 minutes ago. I'm sure he'll be back since he left his ladder. :lol:
> 
> MRV seems to work fine. However, it still shows that I am in the BETA program. Also, I hope this is unrelated, but my external drive is not being recognized.


You'll need to reboot and make sure the eSATA comes up first then boot the receiver and also make sure the cable is still connected.


----------



## dwcolvin

dminches said:


> Does the power inserter need a wall outlet to plug into? The location of my current WB616 isn't near one.


Power to a SWiM-16 can come in _either_ through the PWR connector (which is coax) or the SWM1/PWR connector (also coax) through the power-passing port of a splitter (so the power supply can be located near any of the receivers).


----------



## dminches

veryoldschool said:


> so you use a coax between the outlet PI and the SWiM.


Ahh, similar to how I power my WB616. I guess I need 2 coaxial runs though.


----------



## The Spud

veryoldschool said:


> You'll need to reboot and make sure the eSATA comes up first then boot the receiver and also make sure the cable is still connected.


OK, 5th time's a charm. Everything is working fine, now. I forgot to mention that the installer didn't disconnect the wireless bridge from the DVRs and had plugged the DECAs into the 2nd ethernet port. As soon as I noticed that I corrected the problem and mentioned it to him.

So, it wasn't a perfect install, but pretty good relative to the issues that some people are having.


----------



## dwcolvin

dminches said:


> Ahh, similar to how I power my WB616. I guess I need 2 coaxial runs though.


No, you don't. Both the satellite signal and power can go on one cable to SWM1/PWR.


----------



## veryoldschool

Hdhead said:


> All even transponders are 0 all odds OK. Same on all units


Since no question would be "too dumb" for this install:
Which PI are they trying to use?
You need the 28/29 volt PI and if they're using the 21 volt PI for the SWMline, that could explain the low voltage on the 18 volt lines.


----------



## davido

Install here now, quick question.

Can he take the COAX feed from the dish into a DECA, with the COAX out to an HR24 and the ethernet to my router?


----------



## dminches

dwcolvin said:


> No, you don't. Both the satellite signal and power can go on one cable to SWM1/PWR.


Then why does the PI have 2 coaxial connectors? I thought there was an in and an out.


----------



## veryoldschool

davido said:


> Install here now, quick question.
> 
> Can he take the COAX feed from the dish into a DECA, with the COAX out to an HR24 and the ethernet to my router?


Nope.
It needs to be connected off the splitter and be powered by it's own PI.


----------



## veryoldschool

dminches said:


> Then why does the PI have 2 coaxial connectors? I thought there was an in and an out.


Not all do anymore. The later ones only have one for the output.


----------



## David Ortiz

davido said:


> Install here now, quick question.
> 
> Can he take the COAX feed from the dish into a DECA, with the COAX out to an HR24 and the ethernet to my router?


No. If you try this, the HR24 doesn't see the DECA cloud because the external DECA blocks it.

You can split the feed and put one directly to the HR24 and the other to the DECA input.


----------



## davido

Ok, thanks. Installer is getting another PI and DECA now.


----------



## Hdhead

sigma1914 said:


> Print this for the idiots.


Success!! Thanks to all for your help. This schematic was the key. Finally convinced them to remove the band stop filters. Further trouble shooting found coax from dish to SWM16 in rough shape. Change of coax solved missing 18 volt transponders problems.

In the end I really can't blame the techs, they have never installed a SWM16, had no install documentation and asked to do a job they were not ready for. Have to believe they have someone in the company in charge of training, that is where the blame should go.

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Doug Brott

veryoldschool said:


> Rebooting should be all that's needed


While I agree, having just installed a SWiM LNB @ my parents house, things had trouble recognizing the new configuration. Rerunning the Sat Setup through the verification and validation steps fixed my problem.

They had gone from a legacy (round 18") to SWiM setup, though so it was a drastically different configuration.


----------



## dminches

veryoldschool said:


> Not all do anymore. The later ones only have one for the output.


So it works like my current WB616 power supply.

Wall outlet to PI to coax to SWiM.


----------



## David Ortiz

:joy:


Hdhead said:


> Success!! Thanks to all for your help. This schematic was the key. Finally convinced them to remove the band stop filters. Further trouble shooting found coax from dish to SWM16 in rough shape. Change of coax solved missing 18 volt transponders problems.
> 
> In the end I really can't blame the techs, they have never installed a SWM16, had no install documentation and asked to do a job they were not ready for. Have to believe they have someone in the company in charge of training, that is where the blame should go.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!


:joy: Woo hoo!


----------



## Doug Brott

davido said:


> Ok, thanks. Installer is getting another PI and DECA now.


There is no need for a DECA on the HR24 .. HR24 has it built in.

You can split at the physical location with a 2-way splitter. One output leg is connected directly to the HR24 (no DECA) and the other output leg goes to the DECA coax port while the tail of the DECA connects to the power inserter. The Ethernet port on the DECA will connect to your home network router or switch.

There will be no Ethernet connection at all on the HR24.


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> While I agree, having just installed a SWiM LNB @ my parents house, things had trouble recognizing the new configuration. Rerunning the Sat Setup through the verification and validation steps fixed my problem.
> 
> They had gone from a legacy (round 18") to SWiM setup, though so it was a drastically different configuration.


Well DUH... going from a single dish to a SWiMLine is.... a big step.
Going from a SL5 to an SL5S is a "no biggie"


----------



## davido

He split the signal, one straight to HR24, the other to the DECA for broadband access to router.


----------



## Doug Brott

davido said:


> He split the signal, one straight to HR24, the other to the DECA for broadband access to router.


He did good


----------



## seern

Well, I was finally able to schedule an install appointment, but the first available dates were in June, nothing in May. Now will wait until 6/7 when I return from vacation.


----------



## bb37

Doug Brott said:


> You need at least two officially compatible devices...


Doug, another R22 question.

I currently have an HR21 and R22 (HD-enabled). One of them is connected to Port 1 of a SWM-8 and the other is connected to Port 2.

I have an HD receiver (I assume it will be an H21 or H23) on order from DirecTV and I have a splitter on order from Solid Signal. I suspect that the receiver will arrive tomorrow, but the splitter will probably not arrive until after the MRV beta test program expires.

So, if I temporarily disconnect my R22, connect the new receiver, and then call Customer Service to activate the new receiver, I should be able to activate Whole Home DVR service, right? Will MRV work with any of the currently-shipping H2x receivers via an Ethernet (non-DECA) network? Will I then be able to disconnect the new receiver, reconnect the R22, and use MRV until the splitter gets here and I can get all three receivers on-line?


----------



## T-Hefner

Still waiting on a Installation Date........Ordered 5/13 and was told someone would contact me within 72hrs for scheduling of installation. That has come and gone....called again...and same story we are so sorry blah blah blah....Said local office will contact me within 72hrs again. They did say if it isnt resolved after this 72hrs they will force it through....and have the techs come out....meanwhile Im thinking why hasnt it been forced through all ready...

I cant even schedule it myself online.....wont let me....very disappointing.


----------



## njblackberry

Until the installers have the equipment and experience they need, I think waiting is the smart move.


----------



## Doug Brott

bb37 said:


> Doug, another R22 question.
> 
> I currently have an HR21 and R22 (HD-enabled). One of them is connected to Port 1 of a SWM-8 and the other is connected to Port 2.
> 
> I have an HD receiver (I assume it will be an H21 or H23) on order from DirecTV and I have a splitter on order from Solid Signal. I suspect that the receiver will arrive tomorrow, but the splitter will probably not arrive until after the MRV beta test program expires.
> 
> So, if I temporarily disconnect my R22, connect the new receiver, and then call Customer Service to activate the new receiver, I should be able to activate Whole Home DVR service, right? Will MRV work with any of the currently-shipping H2x receivers via an Ethernet (non-DECA) network? Will I then be able to disconnect the new receiver, reconnect the R22, and use MRV until the splitter gets here and I can get all three receivers on-line?


All H2x standalones work for MRV except the H20 .. So H21 & higher you're good. Home Networking or external DECA on H21 & H23, Home Networking or internal DECA on H24.


----------



## fiendz666

Called on the morning of the 13th to setup install of MRV. I had already been offered an HD receiver and an additional HD-DVR for free. Was only charged the $99 for equipment swap and $49 installation. I already have an HR22 and an SD receiver which was replaced with an H24.

My install was setup and completed on 5/15. Tech got to my house at 9:30am and did a survey of what needed to be done. He then was on the phone and in his truck for some time. He came back in to tell me they didn't leave a DECA module in his truck. He apologized for not starting right away. He had to go to the warehouse to pick up the DECA.

At this point , I confirmed what equipment I was getting. An HD receiver and HD-DVR. He told me I was getting a *SD-DVR * and an HD receiver :nono2: So I told him I would call customer service while he was picking up the DECA module. I was speaking to a CSR and explained that I was offered an HD-DVR and an HD receiver for no charge. She insisted that it was entered that way because I was only entitled to one free upgrade and that the HD receiver would cost me $99. I was making the argument that I was offered both of these units for free and that it was confirmed the day before the install since I had a question related to the installation. She wouldn't budge. I asked, "What if you went into a store and they told you something would be given to you for free. Then they turned around and wanted to charge you?" Her response was, "I wouldn't keep telling them to give it to me for free. I would pay for it."  I asked to speak to her supervisor. He got on the phone and I explained the situation and the unprofessional response I got from the CSR. He apologized and worked through my dilemma. He said there was a note on my account that they were allowed to credit me for any charges to my account for either one of the new receivers  I asked him why the SCR didn't see that. I was told she was "looking at it from a different screen." This supervisor informed me that I should have the tech make the change to an HD-DVR from his end because Directv would have had to cancel the order and I would've needed to reschedule.

The tech got back right after this call. I let him know what the supervisor told me and he got to work on changing the DVR. He was on the phone with the "order modification" department. A few minutes later, he handed me the phone since they wanted to talk to me. I explained that I was originally promised and HD-DVR and that there was a note on my account to allow the credit. He informed me that the SD-DVR wouldn't even be compatible :shrug: He took a look at my account and said he didn't see that note :nono2: A second later he found it because he said there were lots of notes and didn't go back far enough. The DVR was changed to and HR24 for no charge. I thanked him so much and was happy with the way he handled it and was able to find all the information.

The tech had to call in for help with the DECA module to my HR22. He said this was his first MRV install. Other than that, the install went fairly smoothly :lol: He was very professional and courteous.

My install to upgrade to HD was a nightmare. Was rescheduled 9 times. Couldn't get answers from anyone. But Directv was able to resolve my issues with that also. You can read about it here if you like: HD Upgrade Frustrations

I am VERY happy with MRV and my new receivers. Couldn't have made a better choice :biggthump


----------



## joed32

njblackberry said:


> Until the installers have the equipment and experience they need, I think waiting is the smart move.


That would be my advice too.


----------



## RobertE

Hdhead said:


> Success!! Thanks to all for your help. This schematic was the key. Finally convinced them to remove the band stop filters. Further trouble shooting found coax from dish to SWM16 in rough shape. Change of coax solved missing 18 volt transponders problems.
> 
> In the end I really can't blame the techs, they have never installed a SWM16, had no install documentation and asked to do a job they were not ready for. Have to believe they have someone in the company in charge of training, that is where the blame should go.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!


I can absolutely blame them. Setting up a SWiM 16 is no different (virutally)than a SWiM 8 and only minorly different than a WB68 or WB616.

There are policies and procedures in place where if someone doesn't know how to do something, they can find out how to do it. Be it pride or stupidity, they for whatever reason didn't want or feel the need to reference their training materials.


----------



## veryoldschool

RobertE said:


> I can absolutely blame them.


You're just a biased installer that* knows* what he's doing, :lol:


----------



## grafixfreak

I wish I could comment on my install that was scheduled for today between 8-12. Well its 5:00 pm and no sign of an installer; no phone call saying they will be late...nothing. I called DTV twice and they told me that the installer was on site-unless they were wearing a cloak of invisibility-they were not on site. I was told DTV would relay a message to the local office and someone would call me within 20 minutes. The second call to DTV, an hour after the first call, I was told the same thing; that the installer was on site and that they called and there was no answer. Well I inadvertently took the day off from work and have been home all day awaiting my mystery installer-and there was only one phone call early this morning, confirming my address and the time of my appointment.

After this, I can see why Dish network is getting better ratings for customer service.

Now I hope if the installer does show up that he doesnt do a half-ass job-since he is 5-8 hours late!!!


----------



## cavinny

Did Directv charge you more to get a Swim 16 than a Swim8? Is it $99 + $49 installation?


----------



## Blurayfan

cavinny said:


> Did Directv charge you more to get a Swim 16 than a Swim8? Is it $99 + $49 installation?


An SWiM 16 should be included for any install of more than 8 tuners. The Whole-Home DVR Service Upgrade is $99 for equipment and $49.00 for installation.


----------



## jonesron

Since yesterday I'm signed up for whole house DVR and using it via Ethernet (not DECA). At first the Beta Opt In/Out menu was gone from my three HR2x DVRs but it was still there on my H21 even though it did have the MRV status listed as active. Now the Beta menu listing is back again on my HR22 and again the MVR status is listed as active. Anyone else seen the Beta menu item not go away when they signed up for the new $3 MRV service or go away then come back?


----------



## housemr

VIP HELP. 

i have been on the phone with dtv for almost an hour here with the installer.

they had to authorize my multi room but it continues to say 'NO NETWORKED DVRS FOUND' even though the playlist is shared on all hr21-100

they switched from a multiswitch to a slim 4 or 5 (does this matter since they didnt have a slim 8?

help the people on the phone dont know anything at the moment


----------



## Davenlr

First, when you run network setup on the DVR, does it assign a IP address from your router, or give you a gibberish number? Are the lights on the DECAs all lit, and one flashing? Is there a DECA on your router? Are all the ethernet cables for the DVRs plugging into the deca and not one accidentally still plugged directly into the router?

Im in Chat http://chat.dbstalk.com if you need to ask any questions.


----------



## David Ortiz

housemr said:


> VIP HELP.
> 
> i have been on the phone with dtv for almost an hour here with the installer.
> 
> they had to authorize my multi room but it continues to say 'NO NETWORKED DVRS FOUND' even though the playlist is shared on all hr21-100
> 
> they switched from a multiswitch to a slim 4 or 5 (does this matter since they didnt have a slim 8?
> 
> help the people on the phone dont know anything at the moment


Not sure what order things were powered up in, but sometimes unplugging all receivers then DECA PI, then SWiM PI and a fresh power up will help.

After everything is unplugged, try plugging in the SWiM PI, then the DECA PI, wait for green lights on the DECA, then receivers/DVRs one by one.

P.S. And i mean electrical outlets, not coax.


----------



## HDMike

DVDKingdom said:


> An SWiM 16 should be included for any install of more than 8 tuners. The Whole-Home DVR Service Upgrade is $99 for equipment and $49.00 for installation.


I currently have 2 HR20's, 1 HR22, 1 H20, and one very old legacy Hughes SD receiver. Total tuners = 8 on a maxed out WB68. Even though I have been doing MRV on my home network just fine, I have been waiting for a program to replace the H20 and get a SWM16. This sounds like it, so I figure I better go for the SWM/DECA upgrade rather than activating MRV on my "unsupported" home network. If possible, I would also like to replace the legacy box with an HD one although it will be used on an SD television but will they do that if I don't have an HD set connected to it?

Can I expect all this for my $99 equipment upgrade, or do I have to add another tuner before I can get the SWM16? I expect the H20 swap to be free, but what about the Hughes box?

Thanks for any insight!

Mike


----------



## Drucifer

LameLefty said:


> If you're sticking with 6 tuners, they need to replace your multiswitch with an SWiM8 module, *plus a DECA for each receiver, and a fourth DECA + Power Inserter to connect your DECA cloud to your broadband connection*.


Was told today, by the installer that was at my home, that the router DECA is a special DECA that they don't have.

Is this bull or the truth? Is the router DECA a combo unit of a regular DECA + Power Inserter?


----------



## David Ortiz

HDMike said:


> I currently have 2 HR20's, 1 HR22, 1 H20, and one very old legacy Hughes SD receiver. Total tuners = 8 on a maxed out WB68. Even though I have been doing MRV on my home network just fine, I have been waiting for a program to replace the H20 and get a SWM16. This sounds like it, so I figure I better go for the SWM/DECA upgrade rather than activating MRV on my "unsupported" home network. If possible, I would also like to replace the legacy box with an HD one although it will be used on an SD television but will they do that if I don't have an HD set connected to it?
> 
> Can I expect all this for my $99 equipment upgrade, or do I have to add another tuner before I can get the SWM16? I expect the H20 swap to be free, but what about the Hughes box?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!
> 
> Mike


Standard swap for the Hughes box should be a D12, which is only SWiM compatible, not MRV capable. You would need to negotiate an upgrade to another HDDVR. This by itself could cost up to $199, but you won't know until you place the order.

As far as the HD set goes, you could explain that you want MRV in that room, which requires an HD receiver/DVR.


----------



## veryoldschool

HDMike said:


> I currently have 2 HR20's, 1 HR22, 1 H20, and one very old legacy Hughes SD receiver. Total tuners = 8 on a maxed out WB68. Even though I have been doing MRV on my home network just fine, I have been waiting for a program to replace the H20 and get a SWM16. This sounds like it, so I figure I better go for the SWM/DECA upgrade rather than activating MRV on my "unsupported" home network. If possible, I would also like to replace the legacy box with an HD one although it will be used on an SD television but will they do that if I don't have an HD set connected to it?
> 
> Can I expect all this for my $99 equipment upgrade, or do I have to add another tuner before I can get the SWM16? I expect the H20 swap to be free, but what about the Hughes box?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!
> 
> Mike


I currently have 2 HR20's, 1 HR22, 1 H20, and one very old legacy Hughes SD receiver. Total tuners = 8 on a maxed out WB68
the H20 gets swapped for a H21/23/24
the old legacy Hughes SD receiver gets swapped for a D12.
No SWiM16 needed
Standard DECA/MRV upgrade & price.
done.


----------



## Steve

Drucifer said:


> [...] Is the router DECA a combo unit of a regular DECA + Power Inserter?


That's what they installed for me. Supposedly, there's a dedicated "broadband" DECA in the pipeline, but a regular DECA + PI connected to my LAN switch is working just fine for me. I'm using an 18v PI apparently designed just for this purpose. The 29v PI's the SWiM's use will also work, so apparently there's lots of latitude on input voltage for these puppies.


----------



## David Ortiz

Drucifer said:


> Was told today, by the installer that was at my home, that the router DECA is a special DECA that they don't have.
> 
> Is this bull or the truth? Is the router DECA a combo unit of a regular DECA + Power Inserter?


The router DECA is only different cosmetically and performs the same function as a regular DECA and PI. In fact, the installers should be using a regular DECA until they get router DECAs in stock.


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> Was told today, by the installer that was at my home, that the router DECA is a special DECA that they don't have.
> 
> Is this bull or the truth? Is the router DECA a combo unit of a regular DECA + Power Inserter?


both are true.
The "new" broadband DECA isn't out yet and a "normal" DECA + 18 volt PI is currently used.


----------



## HDMike

veryoldschool said:


> I currently have 2 HR20's, 1 HR22, 1 H20, and one very old legacy Hughes SD receiver. Total tuners = 8 on a maxed out WB68
> the H20 gets swapped for a H21/23/24
> the old legacy Hughes SD receiver gets swapped for a D12.
> No SWiM16 needed
> Standard DECA/MRV upgrade & price.
> done.


By "No SWiM16 needed", do you mean I will get a SWiM8 or new LNB (currently Slim5)?


----------



## housemr

Davenlr said:


> First, when you run network setup on the DVR, does it assign a IP address from your router, or give you a gibberish number? Are the lights on the DECAs all lit, and one flashing? Is there a DECA on your router? Are all the ethernet cables for the DVRs plugging into the deca and not one accidentally still plugged directly into the router?
> 
> Im in Chat http://chat.dbstalk.com if you need to ask any questions.


They didnt bring the deca for my router but shouldnt it work for whole house dvr without that.

They didnt run any of the 6ft network cables from the deca to ethernet port 1 on the dvr Do they need to do that.

edit trying to run back and forth from the installer to here.


----------



## David Ortiz

HDMike said:


> do I have to add another tuner before I can get the SWM16?





HDMike said:


> By "No SWiM16 needed", do you mean I will get a SWiM8 or new LNB (currently Slim5)?


Yes, you have to add another tuner to get a SWiM-16.


----------



## Davenlr

housemr said:


> They didnt bring the deca for my router but shouldnt it work for whole house dvr without that.
> 
> They didnt run any of the 6ft network cables from the deca to ethernet port 1 on the dvr Do they need to do that.


The DECA should have the coax from the splitter going into it, and two cables coming out, one to the DVR SWM coax in, and one to the ethernet port. Without the ethernet port hooked up, it wont work.


----------



## David Ortiz

housemr said:


> They didnt bring the deca for my router but shouldnt it work for whole house dvr without that.
> 
> They didnt run any of the 6ft network cables from the deca to ethernet port 1 on the dvr Do they need to do that.
> 
> edit trying to run back and forth from the installer to here.


Yes, Whole-Home DVR will work without the DECA for the router.

Yes, they need to connect an ethernet cable from the DECA to the port (the top port if there are two) on the DVR.


----------



## housemr

David Ortiz said:


> Yes, Whole-Home DVR will work without the DECA for the router.
> 
> Yes, they need to connect an ethernet cable from the DECA to the port (the top port if there are two) on the DVR.


i just hooked the ethernet cable form the 3 decas to the top port of the dvrs but then a message showed up in the system test that said "dvr is setup for home network ....."

does something else need changed?


----------



## njfoses

T-Hefner said:


> Still waiting on a Installation Date........Ordered 5/13 and was told someone would contact me within 72hrs for scheduling of installation. That has come and gone....called again...and same story we are so sorry blah blah blah....Said local office will contact me within 72hrs again. They did say if it isnt resolved after this 72hrs they will force it through....and have the techs come out....meanwhile Im thinking why hasnt it been forced through all ready...
> 
> I cant even schedule it myself online.....wont let me....very disappointing.


Im still in the same boat as well except they didnt say anything about forcing it through. Im on the same 72 hr window for the local installation office to contact me to schedule which i doubt will happen. At this point if i do not have an install date by Friday im going to ask for a refund back on my cc and wait a few months for the installers to figure this out.


----------



## dennisj00

I finally caught up to the end of this thread and it seems it's a real crap shoot. I ordered (yes, I caved) SWiM / DECA and a new DVR (24?) last Friday and I've spent the last few days printing the SWiM 16 / DECA installation notes and a checklist to review with the installer this Thursday AM before anything is touched.

I'll keep my network intact until everything is working properly.

The CSR said he set the MRV flag but it hasn't changed and I've sent the email but so far, no response. If anything changes on the installation Thursday (20th), I'll be on the phone with Doug's script again.


----------



## sammiemo

I participated in the MRV beta, and I wanted to add DECA to have support and not rely on my power line over ethernet (PLoE) setup for MRV and On Demand.

I called yesterday, and ordering didn't seem to be an issue. I asked if there was any way the $49 installation fee could be waived. Done. The soonest appointment time was 12-4 p.m. today.

The installer arrived around 12:45 and said that this was the first MRV install in my area. Once he saw that I didn't have SWM, he said he had to go get one, and he was back about 20 minutes later and did the install.

The install took about 2 hours. Another tech came out to observe, saying that they would be training all of the others in the area based on this experience. The installers had put BSFs on my receivers before they figured out that none of my receivers needed them.

It's been two hours, and right now everything's working okay. As far as delays with starting programs, fast forwarding, etc., it doesn't seem any better than my beta setup. However I suspect that combining MRV and On Demand (along with other network traffic) may have overwhelmed my PLoE.

The MRV setup screen still indicates "Beta," and I'm worried about that. I read posts earlier on this thread that the beta may remain active until the tech closes the work order, so I'll follow up if I don't see a status change by this time tomorrow.


----------



## David Ortiz

housemr said:


> i just hooked it up like that on two of the dvrs but then a message showed up in the system test that said "dvr is setup for home network ....."
> 
> does something else need changed?


I have not seen that message before. Do the DVRs show up in each other's Multi-Room Status screen now that the ethernet cables are plugged in?


----------



## housemr

David Ortiz said:


> I have not seen that message before. Do the DVRs show up in each other's Multi-Room Status screen now that the ethernet cables are plugged in?


no, so they when working properly will stream through rg6, then covert over to cat 5e to share


----------



## veryoldschool

housemr said:


> no, so they when working properly will stream through rg6, then covert over to cat 5e to share


what models?
Do you have a router connected to the DECA?


----------



## HDMike

David Ortiz said:


> Yes, you have to add another tuner to get a SWiM-16.


How does the DECA unit required for internet connectivity fit into the equation? It appears to count as another tuner, so would that be the 9th one in my setup?


----------



## housemr

veryoldschool said:


> what models?
> Do you have a router connected to the DECA?


all three are hr21-100

no router

seems like the boxes have a slight delay since the deca/swim install

installer did force an upgrade but the software still shows from march


----------



## veryoldschool

HDMike said:


> How does the DECA unit required for internet connectivity fit into the equation? It appears to count as another tuner, so would that be the 9th one in my setup?


DECA doesn't react with SWiM at all so it doesn't count


----------



## veryoldschool

housemr said:


> all three are hr21-100
> 
> no router
> 
> seems like the boxes have a slight delay since the deca/swim install
> 
> installer did force an upgrade but the software still shows from march


OK, the H20-100 have problems without the router connection.
The HR21-100s are about the slowest DVRs of all of them.
Slowness may improve over time because after a reboot it's pulling new guide data. Give it 12 + hours to settle down.
Now you don't have a router and it may take some time for all the network setting to be found by all the receivers.


----------



## David Ortiz

housemr said:


> i just hooked the ethernet cable form the 3 decas to the top port of the dvrs but then a message showed up in the system test that said "dvr is setup for home network ....."
> 
> does something else need changed?


It's possible. Were these DVRs connected to the internet before the DECA install?

If yes, were they powered down at any point?

A menu restart of each receiver now that the DECA and ethernet cable would probably be a good idea.

Bonus question: (Were they possibly setup with static IP addresses before the DECA install?)


----------



## housemr

veryoldschool said:


> OK, the H20-100 have problems without the router connection.
> The HR21-100s are about the slowest DVRs of all of them.
> Slowness may improve over time because after a reboot it's pulling new guide data. Give it 12 + hours to settle down.
> Now you don't have a router and it may take some time for all the network setting to be found by all the receivers.


the basement and bedroom are now working but no go on the living room

seems funny that that happened after i hooked up the ethernet cable which he said i didnt need


----------



## veryoldschool

housemr said:


> the basement and bedroom are now working but no go on the living room


That's a start. the last may show up "soon".


----------



## housemr

veryoldschool said:


> That's a start. the last may show up "soon".


is this going a lot slower you think because they didnt bring the broadband deca to hookup to my router?


----------



## matty8199

ok, i apologize for this ahead of time but i don't have time to read all 69 pages of this thread, so i have one basic question: why should i add MRV for an extra $3 a month when i'm already basically getting it with the beta i opted into? is there something else that MRV will get me?


----------



## veryoldschool

housemr said:


> is this going a lot slower you think because they didnt bring the broadband deca to hookup to my router?


I can't say "for sure", but the router assigns all the settings and without it each receiver has to figure out what each other is using and then setup its own. with two receivers this isn't hard, but the third does seem to take time.


----------



## David Ortiz

matty8199 said:


> ok, i apologize for this ahead of time but i don't have time to read all 69 pages of this thread, so i have one basic question: why should i add MRV for an extra $3 a month when i'm already basically getting it with the beta i opted into? is there something else that MRV will get me?


The beta is scheduled to end in 2 days. After that, if the service isn't on your account, you can't use MRV.


----------



## matty8199

David Ortiz said:


> The beta is scheduled to end in 2 days. After that, if the service isn't on your account, you can't use MRV.


gracias.

i can add it to my account though without getting new equipment, right? i mean i've got a HR20 and a HR23, both connected to my home network...that's enough, correct?


----------



## HDJulie

sammiemo said:


> I participated in the MRV beta, and I wanted to add DECA to have support and not rely on my power line over ethernet (PLoE) setup for MRV and On Demand.
> 
> I called yesterday, and ordering didn't seem to be an issue. I asked if there was any way the $49 installation fee could be waived. Done. The soonest appointment time was 12-4 p.m. today.
> 
> The installer arrived around 12:45 and said that this was the first MRV install in my area. Once he saw that I didn't have SWM, he said he had to go get one, and he was back about 20 minutes later and did the install.
> 
> The install took about 2 hours. Another tech came out to observe, saying that they would be training all of the others in the area based on this experience. The installers had put BSFs on my receivers before they figured out that none of my receivers needed them.
> 
> It's been two hours, and right now everything's working okay. As far as delays with starting programs, fast forwarding, etc., it doesn't seem any better than my beta setup. However I suspect that combining MRV and On Demand (along with other network traffic) may have overwhelmed my PLoE.
> 
> The MRV setup screen still indicates "Beta," and I'm worried about that. I read posts earlier on this thread that the beta may remain active until the tech closes the work order, so I'll follow up if I don't see a status change by this time tomorrow.


You might also try refreshing the receivers online by logging in & going to Help->Tools & then Refresh your receiver. Do all of them.


----------



## housemr

veryoldschool said:


> I can't say "for sure", but the router assigns all the settings and without it each receiver has to figure out what each other is using and then setup its own. with two receivers this isn't hard, but the third does seem to take time.


Third one just showed up. Now i gotta muster up the energy to call dtv and complain about them not sending my deca for my network and having to get another appt.

Thanks again for the plugging in the network idea whoever mentioned that, since i think that may be the issue.

does anyone know when the deca is hooked up to the network, can wire up in the bedroom an ethernet switch by going coax to deca, then before running the ethernet line to the port on the dvr can i put a switch there and use that for say a roku player or networked dvd player?


----------



## Doug Brott

matty8199 said:


> gracias.
> 
> i can add it to my account though without getting new equipment, right? i mean i've got a HR20 and a HR23, both connected to my home network...that's enough, correct?


Open the thread from my signature .. that will get you there.


----------



## hasan

veryoldschool said:


> Since it is on another dish, DECA will only work for the others.
> You can get DECA and then use your wireless to your router and the DECA should come with a DECA to router so you'll go through a mixed [DECA & home network] network for all of your receivers, and the sports room will work over the wireless.


I'm in a similar situation, 2 dishes. If I understand what you said above, correctly, it is possible for the 2nd HD-DVR (and HR20-100, btw) on its own dish could communicate with the DRVs on the Main system (HR20-700 and HR21-200) via the wireless (WET610N) on the HR20-100? In other words, if I have SWM installs on both dishes, the two systems will be able to integrate using the wireless adapter on the HR20-100?

If this is true, I might give up my own internet connection MRV for the DECA approach. I was a bit concerned that I'd have to drop the HR20-100 out of the MRV system, if I went SWM/DECA. If not, then it's something I should consider before ordering an upgrade.

It has been rumbling about that the HR20-100 may not do very well on SWM/DECA systems, and if so, will I receive a swap out of the DVR at no cost? Everything else I have will work fine with SWM/DECA. Both dishes will have to be replaced, of course...at least that's what the install guy said who came to do a dish tweak last week. I have a Slimline and an AT9.

Thanks for any additional info...


----------



## dsw2112

hasan said:


> I'm in a similar situation, 2 dishes. If I understand what you said above, correctly, it is possible for the 2nd HD-DVR (and HR20-100, btw) on its own dish could communicate with the DRVs on the Main system (HR20-700 and HR21-200) via the wireless (WET610N) on the HR20-100? In other words, if I have SWM installs on both dishes, the two systems will be able to integrate using the wireless adapter on the HR20-100?


There is a better way. The "correct" approach for a D* DECA upgrade would be to install a legacy LNB on the Slimline and feed a SWM16 (you would be free to dispose, sell, etc the AT9.) This will allow all devices to "see" each other and eliminate the need for a two dish solution. The DECA upgrade would really be a win win for you.

Edit: Just looked at your sig and realized you're probably using 2 dishes due to an inability to run cabling to the garage. My advice probably won't work that well then...


----------



## veryoldschool

hasan said:


> I'm in a similar situation, 2 dishes. If I understand what you said above, correctly, it is possible for the 2nd HD-DVR (and HR20-100, btw) on its own dish could communicate with the DRVs on the Main system (HR20-700 and HR21-200) via the wireless (WET610N) on the HR20-100? In other words, if I have SWM installs on both dishes, the two systems will be able to integrate using the wireless adapter on the HR20-100?
> 
> If this is true, I might give up my own internet connection MRV for the DECA approach. I was a bit concerned that I'd have to drop the HR20-100 out of the MRV system, if I went SWM/DECA. If not, then it's something I should consider before ordering an upgrade.
> 
> It has been rumbling about that the HR20-100 may not do very well on SWM/DECA systems, and if so, will I receive a swap out of the DVR at no cost? Everything else I have will work fine with SWM/DECA. Both dishes will have to be replaced, of course...at least that's what the install guy said who came to do a dish tweak last week. I have a Slimline and an AT9.
> 
> Thanks for any additional info...





dsw2112 said:


> The "correct" approach in your case would be to install a legacy LNB on the Slimline and feed a SWM16 (you would be free to dispose, sell, etc the AT9.) This will allow all devices to "see" each other and eliminate the need for a two dish solution. The DECA upgrade would really be a win win for you.


I think there is a distance issue and why the two dishes.

The HR20-100 has turned out to be troublesome but: "we got patches" and patches to the patches.
One biggie is the NR software an not having a router for DHCP. [patch is in work]
Another thing that makes them different is they can't power the DECA off the SAT #1, so SAT#2 for DC to the DECA and a splitter is used.
Now, I wouldn't try two HD streams through a wireless hop, but [again] if there was a RF problem, you're the man to resolve/know it.
Mixed/hybrid networks seem to work fine, if they're setup right.


----------



## robd54

Got my deca install done today after a no show/reschedule yesterday. Was given the 4-6 slot tonight and the guy showed up at 4:05 with all the equipment, including a HR24 to replace/upgrade a H23. I REALLY tried to get him to swap my HR20-100 for another HR24 but no dice. He tried, even calling his mgr saying I was having some issues with it, but said I would need a service call. Anyway, he said it was his first deca install but was trained on it. He seemed to know what he was doing and started downstairs. He put the deca unit there to connect to my switch w/no problems. Now I didn't have a swm setup before, so needed to upgrade that. He took the four cables coming in from the sat and connected them to the swm8. Connected the PI to the sw8 and another to the deca. Now here's my questions. The workorder was initially messed up, so he was thinking my old SD receiver was staying. He hooked that up to a legacy port, and then connected 2 four way swm splitters to the swm8. I questioned it, but he said he called to verify. He then hooked up all my receiver leads to the splitters and plugged the deca unit into one of those as well. He then clarified that that old SD was to be switched to a D12 and said he wouldn't have needed to use the splitters if he knew that, but leaving it that way left me more options to add later. In the end, all the recievers (HD) can see both DVRs and play smoothly. My two DVRs and my H24 show internet connectivity, my H21 was working for MVR, but didn't show internet (no biggy). So is this setup right? He got the HR21-100 working fine with the posted workaround diagramed here which he knew about. All in all, he was very good and was tipped appropriately (as $20 is so not enough for the work he did). He cared about his work and left everything super clean. But is that splitter thing correct? Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

robd54 said:


> Got my deca install done today after a no show/reschedule yesterday. Was given the 4-6 slot tonight and the guy showed up at 4:05 with all the equipment, including a HR24 to replace/upgrade a H23. I REALLY tried to get him to swap my HR20-100 for another HR24 but no dice. He tried, even calling his mgr saying I was having some issues with it, but said I would need a service call. Anyway, he said it was his first deca install but was trained on it. He seemed to know what he was doing and started downstairs. He put the deca unit there to connect to my switch w/no problems. Now I didn't have a swm setup before, so needed to upgrade that. He took the four cables coming in from the sat and connected them to the swm8. Connected the PI to the sw8 and another to the deca. Now here's my questions. The workorder was initially messed up, so he was thinking my old SD receiver was staying. He hooked that up to a legacy port, and then connected 2 four way swm splitters to the swm8. I questioned it, but he said he called to verify. He then hooked up all my receiver leads to the splitters and plugged the deca unit into one of those as well. He then clarified that that old SD was to be switched to a D12 and said he wouldn't have needed to use the splitters if he knew that, but leaving it that way left me more options to add later. In the end, all the recievers (HD) can see both DVRs and play smoothly. My two DVRs and my H24 show internet connectivity, my H21 was working for MVR, but didn't show internet (no biggy). So is this setup right? He got the HR21-100 working fine with the posted workaround diagramed here which he knew about. All in all, he was very good and was tipped appropriately (as $20 is so not enough for the work he did). He cared about his work and left everything super clean. But is that splitter thing correct? Thanks!


I don't see much "wrong".
I would want one 4-way splitter connected to SWM1 and the other to SWM2, then terminations on any unused ports.
That would be about the best that can be done.


----------



## robd54

veryoldschool said:


> I don't see much "wrong".
> I would want one 4-way splitter connected to SWM1 and the other to SWM2, then terminations on any unused ports.
> That would be about the best that can be done.


awesome, thanks! i'm not too familiar with the swm stuff so just wanted to be sure everything, including my internet access could be seen between both splitters. thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## hasan

veryoldschool said:


> I think there is a distance issue and why the two dishes.
> 
> The HR20-100 has turned out to be troublesome but: "we got patches" and patches to the patches.
> One biggie is the NR software an not having a router for DHCP. [patch is in work]
> Another thing that makes them different is they can't power the DECA off the SAT #1, so SAT#2 for DC to the DECA and a splitter is used.
> Now, I wouldn't try two HD streams through a wireless hop, but [again] if there was a RF problem, you're the man to resolve/know it.
> Mixed/hybrid networks seem to work fine, if they're setup right.


Correct, distance is an issue and 2 dishes are mandatory (for the other person replying with his suggestion, as you already noted the need).

One RF stream is good enough for me. If I choose to go the SWM/DECA route, I'll need help with the "if they're setup right" part.

It sounds like the SWM/DECA approach is the right way to go, even with the increased complexity of the Mixed/hybrid setup. Right now I can't see the down side of the SWM/DECA approach, in my situation, or am I missing something glaringly obvious (forest/trees problem)?


----------



## dminches

sigma1914 said:


> Print this for the idiots.


Is a DECA PI also required with this setup? If yes, I assume it is connected to the DECA box that connects to one's router?


----------



## sigma1914

dminches said:


> Is a DECA PI also required with this setup? If yes, I assume it is connected to the DECA box that connects to one's router?


Yes, if you want DOD. A coax line from the splitter to DECA adapter is needed, too.


----------



## veryoldschool

hasan said:


> Correct, distance is an issue and 2 dishes are mandatory (for the other person replying with his suggestion, as you already noted the need).
> 
> One RF stream is good enough for me. If I choose to go the SWM/DECA route, I'll need help with the "if they're setup right" part.
> 
> It sounds like the SWM/DECA approach is the right way to go, even with the increased complexity of the Mixed/hybrid setup. Right now I can't see the down side of the SWM/DECA approach, in my situation, or am I missing something glaringly obvious (forest/trees problem)?


I think you've got a good handle and if/when you make the move, we're all here for any questions.


----------



## housemr

So the living room dvr that had issues connecting finally connected as i stated earlier. I watch a show off the bedroom dvr no problem.

Just went to start a show in the bedroom from the living room dvr and no such luck as video was great but no sound. Started 3 more shows up, 2 with just video and one with video and no sound.

should i be pushing dtv to replace the living room dvr?


----------



## Davenlr

Software more than likely. When you get one to play that has no sound, wait about a minute and hit 30skip backwards, and the sound usually pops in.


----------



## housemr

Davenlr said:


> Software more than likely. When you get one to play that has no sound, wait about a minute and hit 30skip backwards, and the sound usually pops in.


The four i am testing at the moment. the two that dont have sound are from usa and tlc and the two that do are from my local attena nba and abc.
hmmm

ps what is the 30 second skip back?

edit got one from espn to play sound, still no luck on the other two


----------



## Davenlr

housemr said:


> ps what is the 30 second skip back?


|<< button on remote


----------



## Willy1

Davenlr said:


> |<< button on remote


My RC64 doesn't have that button. Is it the one at 10 o'clock, the curved arrow between stop (12) and rewind (9)? That button only goes back a few seconds not 30. Is there a hidden keyword to enable back 30 seconds? Thanks.


----------



## housemr

Davenlr said:


> |<< button on remote


yeah, tried that with no luck

UPDATE: tried to stream again when i got up from the living room dvr to the bedroom still with no luck. then i went to the living room and i started a show in the living room that i wanted to play upstairs and then it is like it jogged it all to the other dvrs as i can now stream with sound and video from the living room dvr, so knock on wood, i hope it stays working correctly after they bring out the broadband deca.


----------



## JeffinSD

I posted this in another forum, but it may be more appropriate here:

I called CSR to upgrade to the Whole Home DVR. I've been using the MRV Beta via a wireless router and two gaming adapters on each HD DVR. While SD works fine, HD is very spotty, so I inquired about upgrading the equipment and service. I also want to replace an old Hughes (HIRD-E1) SD Receiver with an HDDVR, I also have a HR20-700 and HR23-700. I have another (inactive) Hughes SD Receiver as well. I was offered the WHDVR with a new HD DVR and a replacement (DECA compatible) SD Receiver including installation for $237.00. To me it seems like a decent deal, but couldn't persuade the wife that it was. Does it seem like a decent deal to everyone?


----------



## Doug Brott

JeffinSD said:


> I posted this in another forum, but it may be more appropriate here:
> 
> I called CSR to upgrade to the Whole Home DVR. I've been using the MRV Beta via a wireless router and two gaming adapters on each HD DVR. While SD works fine, HD is very spotty, so I inquired about upgrading the equipment and service. I also want to replace an old Hughes (HIRD-E1) SD Receiver with an HDDVR, I also have a HR20-700 and HR23-700. I have another (inactive) Hughes SD Receiver as well. I was offered the WHDVR with a new HD DVR and a replacement (DECA compatible) SD Receiver including installation for $237.00. To me it seems like a decent deal, but couldn't persuade the wife that it was. Does it seem like a decent deal to everyone?


The deal seems reasonable .. you're getting 2 new receivers out of the deal .. $99 for DECA upgrade + $49 install + $89 for 2 new receivers.


----------



## bearmur

I lost 110 and 119 with mrv/deca install. Is that normal?


----------



## dwcolvin

bearmur said:


> I lost 110 and 119 with mrv/deca install. Is that normal?


It's normal if they replaced your LNB... 110 and 119 are 'speciality' now, and most folks don't need them.


----------



## sammiemo

HDJulie said:


> You might also try refreshing the receivers online by logging in & going to Help->Tools & then Refresh your receiver. Do all of them.


Thanks, I had tried that right off the bat with no luck. However, after a couple of hours the "beta" screen disappeared, so it looks like everything's good for me.


----------



## housemr

dwcolvin said:


> It's normal if they replaced your LNB... 110 and 119 are 'speciality' now, and most folks don't need them.


Noticed that too. I know i have seen it before but what satellite # is the new satellite going to be on and will it just appear and have the new channels show up?

Also, i noticed there are three 103 satellites when i checked signals, the first one has mostly 0's and the 103c and 103b i think they are have high numbers.


----------



## Blurayfan

housemr said:


> Noticed that too. I know i have seen it before but what satellite # is the new satellite going to be on and will it just appear and have the new channels show up?
> 
> Also, i noticed there are three 103 satellites when i checked signals, the first one has mostly 0's and the 103c and 103b i think they are have high numbers.


The new SAT (D12) is Live 5 HD channels started today. The Signal meter will list it as 103ca


----------



## housemr

DVDKingdom said:


> The new SAT (D12) is Live 5 HD channels started today. The Signal meter will list it as 103ca


Ok, i think i remembering seeing that today, i will check when i get home. What 5 HD channels launched today?


----------



## hitokage

Hdhead said:


> This is just too complicated for the average Joe installer and Supervisor.


Can you imagine what this would be like if they didn't have DECA, and were running/making ethernet cables and had a switch involved.


----------



## housemr

hitokage said:


> Can you imagine what this would be like if they didn't have DECA, and were running/making ethernet cables and had a switch involved.


My installer said that i didnt have to have the ethernet cable plugged into each dvr since directv didnt send out the broadband deca.

so i asked on here why he was on the phone with his boss, and about 4 people told me you need it plugged into ethernet port 1 regardless. Half an hour later the dvrs found each other.

i think it just comes down to training.


----------



## THX

Has anyone had any luck getting the MRV bit flipped by calling retention?


----------



## Blurayfan

housemr said:


> Ok, i think i remembering seeing that today, i will check when i get home. What 5 HD channels launched today?


277 Travel HD
307 WGN HD
356 MSNBC HD
560 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Extra Pack subscribers only)
614 ESPNU HD


----------



## THX

1st time - CSR said that I.T. would have to "fix" this glitch. I.T. never fixed the glitch.

2nd time - CSR's computer locked-up and couldn't help me.

3rd time - I walked the CSR through the script but she didn't apparently have permission to change the bit to "u".

4th time - The CSR was very against doing the unsupported walk-through script and didn't want to do it. He insisted that I get the equipment.

5th time - Got a CSR in the Phillipines who was completely clueless. I ended-up getting transferred so I just hung up.

6th time - FINALLY! I finally got a hold of a CSR who knew what in the hell she was doing. She asked me if I was participating in the beta and she put me on hold for about 5 minutes and said that I'm good to go.

Jesus H Christ...


----------



## heels98

No dice for me. I participated for several months in the Beta and everything worked perfectly. My setup: HR23 in living room, R22 (with HD) in bedroom. Called in three times using Doug's instructions and each CR tried to enable/activate but were not successful. On my online account you can see under Recent Activity where they activated, but immediately after it kicked it off (disconnect.) I am not going to pay for a receiver upgrade when I'm perfectly happy with my R22 and used it perfectly for 3 months or so during the Beta. They just won't get my $3/month. (However, I did have the legacy package Choice Plus HD/DVR, changed that to Choice Extra and added DVR and HD, so luckily I get to spend $1 more a month for no reason! :nono2:


----------



## Sherman67

Sherman67 said:


> Yes, I did check and it is connected. I'm hoping he did not disconnect from the antenna. Now that I'm at work, I'm wondering if I need to do the antenna setup again.


Update: Spoke to installer, he said that OTA will not work with the receiver (HR20-700) at all now that I have Whole Home Viewing. Even if I run it directly from my Antenna to the receiver. I told him that it worked before the whole home install. He is saying that they did not touch the antenna at all. Lucky for me, I connected to coax directly to the tv and still no signal. Now he is saying that his partner may have disconnected a cable on the roof.


----------



## hitokage

heels98 said:


> No dice for me. I participated for several months in the Beta and everything worked perfectly. My setup: HR23 in living room, R22 (with HD) in bedroom. Called in three times using Doug's instructions and each CR tried to enable/activate but were not successful. On my online account you can see under Recent Activity where they activated, but immediately after it kicked it off (disconnect.) I am not going to pay for a receiver upgrade when I'm perfectly happy with my R22 and used it perfectly for 3 months or so during the Beta. They just won't get my $3/month. (However, I did have the legacy package Choice Plus HD/DVR, changed that to Choice Extra and added DVR and HD, so luckily I get to spend $1 more a month for no reason! :nono2:


You could talk to retention and "fish" (as other have called it) for a free upgrade to an HR2x from the R22 so you can get MRV.


----------



## Steve

hitokage said:


> You could talk to retention and "fish" (as other have called it) for a free upgrade to an HR2x from the R22 so you can get MRV.


Since it's functionally an HD DVR and the customer was paying the HD and DVR fees for it, if they have to swap it for another model HD DVR, I wouldn't think he'd have to pay and upgrade fee or have the commitment extended. It's not the customer's fault. Just my .02.


----------



## housemr

DVDKingdom said:


> 277 Travel HD
> 307 WGN HD
> 356 MSNBC HD
> 560 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (HD Extra Pack subscribers only)
> 614 ESPNU HD


Really excited about ESPNUHD, TravelHD


----------



## RobertE

housemr said:


> My installer said that i didnt have to have the ethernet cable plugged into each dvr since directv didnt send out the broadband deca.
> 
> so i asked on here why he was on the phone with his boss, and about 4 people told me you need it plugged into ethernet port 1 regardless. Half an hour later the dvrs found each other.
> 
> i think it just comes down to training.


With the DECA setup, the only ethernet cable conected should be from the DECA to the HR and/or from the DECA to your router/switch. There should not be any ethernet from your HR to your router/switch.


----------



## rynorama

rynorama said:


> So would I have to replace most of my boxes just to get this DECA? It seems that SWM is needed but doesn't support the older boxes? This would cost me a fortune if I have to. Last fall when i upgraded to HD they would not let me upgrade to SWM or so I was told.
> 
> I have a slimline3
> Standard DIRECTV D10-300
> Standard DIRECTV D10-300
> Standard DIRECTV D10
> Standard DIRECTV D10
> Standard DIRECTV D10
> HD-DVR DIRECTV HR22-100
> DVR PHILIPS DSR708
> DVR DIRECTV R15-300
> DVR DIRECTV R22-100
> 
> 3 of the standard D10's are in a detached garage and Travel trailer on a separate dish and portable dish so i would assume they wouldn't factor in.
> 
> I suppose I wouldn't mind another HD box since I have a HDTV on the R15.
> 
> I am currently in the Beta


Ok, I finally called. Fri noon install date, 2 days not bad.

She said she was a first time MRV CSR and I do believe all went quite smooth. about 15 minutes on phone but I had other questions.

She said I need to get another "official" HD-DVR since the R22 isn't official. Also said I needed to swap out my R15 and Phillips DVR. 
Standard boxes should all be swapped out, even the ones I said I don't need swapped. But she said why not do it now for free so I said ok. Also the whole home DVR kit with Internet.

The order shows right away. Does it look right ? ? I assume the missing $99 is the new HD-DVR.

Item Description Price Quantity Total
Whole-Home DVR Service 1 
HD Access 1 
DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swapped Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swapped Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swapped Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swapped Free 1 Free
DIRECTV DVR - Swapped Free 1 Free
DIRECTV DVR - Swapped Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR Upgrade w/Internet Connection Kit $99.00 1 $99.00
Professional Installation $49.00 1 $49.00
Sales Order Credit ($99.00) 1 ($99.00)
Sales Order Credit ($49.00) 1 ($49.00)
Standard Professional Install Free
Tax $5.94
Order Total $104.94

It looks to me like I will end up with another DVR, or am I looking at things wrong? I keep my (R22 + HR22), get 2 DVR's swapped(R15 and Phillips708), a NEW HD-DVR(hopefully a HR24), and 4 standard D12's. 2+2+1+4=9. Right now I have 9, 4 DVR's and 5 standard.

Gee, wonder if my existing Ethernet MRV will keep working till Friday ?


----------



## RobertE

rynorama said:


> The order shows right away. Does it look right ? ? I assume the missing $99 is the new HD-DVR.
> 
> Item Description Price Quantity Total
> Whole-Home DVR Service 1
> HD Access 1
> DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swapped Free 1 Free (D12 replaces D10)
> DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swapped Free 1 Free (D12 replaces D10)
> DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swapped Free 1 Free (D12 replaces D10)
> DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swapped Free 1 Free (D12 replaces D10)
> DIRECTV DVR - Swapped Free 1 Free (R16/22 replaces R15)
> DIRECTV DVR - Swapped Free 1 Free (R16/22 replaces R15)
> DIRECTV® HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) Free 1 Free (H2x replaces D10) *Note, this says HD not HD DVR*
> DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR Upgrade w/Internet Connection Kit $99.00 1 $99.00
> Professional Installation $49.00 1 $49.00
> Sales Order Credit ($99.00) 1 ($99.00)
> Sales Order Credit ($49.00) 1 ($49.00)
> Standard Professional Install Free
> Tax $5.94
> Order Total $104.94
> 
> It looks to me like I will end up with another DVR, or am I looking at things wrong? I keep my (R22 + HR22), get 2 DVR's swapped(R15 and Phillips708), a NEW HD-DVR(hopefully a HR24), and 4 standard D12's. 2+2+1+4=9. Right now I have 9, 4 DVR's and 5 standard.
> 
> Gee, wonder if my existing Ethernet MRV will keep working till Friday ?


Close. Looks like 4 D12s, 2 R16/22s and a H2x.
You keep your R22 and HR22.


----------



## rynorama

RobertE said:


> Close. Looks like 4 D12s, 2 R16/22s and a H2x.
> You keep your R22 and HR22.


Oh ok, my bad. Thanks

Also, she said no R16's since they are not compatible with MRV. Can anyone confirm this ? I like the R22, they are more future proof.

Ok, after looking at this more i guess I have no hope at all of getting a HR24. bummer


----------



## paragon

rynorama said:


> Oh ok, my bad. Thanks
> 
> Also, she said no R16's since they are not compatible with MRV. Can anyone confirm this ? I like the R22, they are more future proof.
> 
> Ok, after looking at this more i guess I have no hope at all of getting a HR24. bummer


You may get R16s. Those are SWM compatible. The swap is not so they will work with MRV, it is so they will work with SWM.


----------



## funky977

I have my install tonight. Not even close as to the other complex installs on this board, but would like to have an idea what processes take place. I only have a HR20-700 and they are bring a replacement receiver (currently have an H20). Any ideas on the process, doesn't seem like it would take long.

Matt


----------



## rynorama

paragon said:


> You may get R16s. Those are SWM compatible. The swap is not so they will work with MRV, it is so they will work with SWM.


Well I sure hope not. I didn't call to upgrade to SWiM, I called and asked for the Whole home DVR. Not the whole home minus a couple rooms DVR.


----------



## veryoldschool

rynorama said:


> Well I sure hope not. I didn't call to upgrade to SWiM, I called and asked for the Whole home DVR. Not the whole home minus a couple rooms DVR.


The "Whole home DVR, is 1 HD DVR & 1 HD receiver, which you need to have to order MRV/Connected home networking.
SWiM is required for the connected home networking.
Changing all receivers to HD and MRV *IS NOT* included in the price.
Any receiver that doesn't work on the SWiM system will get swapped "like for like" as part of the upgrade, but not SD to HD or receiver to DVR.


----------



## rynorama

veryoldschool said:


> The "Whole home DVR, is 1 HD DVR & 1 HD receiver, which you need to have to order MRV/Connected home networking.
> SWiM is required for the connected home networking.
> Changing all receivers to HD and MRV *IS NOT* included in the price.
> Any receiver that doesn't work on the SWiM system will get swapped "like for like" as part of the upgrade, but not SD to HD or receiver to DVR.


ok, she told me i would be able to watch any box from any room. Maybe she just isn't familiar with it enough I'll have to call back and see what's going on I guess.

if all i get out of this is the 2 boxes I may as well stay with my home network version and save $100


----------



## housemr

Originally Posted by housemr View Post
My installer said that i didnt have to have the ethernet cable plugged into each dvr since directv didnt send out the broadband deca.

so i asked on here why he was on the phone with his boss, and about 4 people told me you need it plugged into ethernet port 1 regardless. Half an hour later the dvrs found each other.



RobertE said:


> With the DECA setup, the only ethernet cable conected should be from the DECA to the HR and/or from the DECA to your router/switch. There should not be any ethernet from your HR to your router/switch.


i can see where that could be confusing how i wrote it.

swim and new lbn? were installed
each coax line from swim was ran to deca box then other coax end of deca to turner 1
each dvr box then had great signals and could record on both turners

the issue was all boxes were setup for mrv but couldnt see any networked dvrs until it was suggested to run the 3ft blue cat5 cable from the port on the deca box to ethernet port 1 on the dvr box and then after sometime all the boxes could see each other.

i am still missing my broadband deca to be put in my office and connected to my router, which i assumes then feeds through the deca cloud and gives 
on demand/internet feed to the hr21 boxes.

That should be here friday. Is there anything that i need to know about adding that portion or just do the basic network setup?


----------



## housemr

Out of the people that have mrv installed do you think it is faster than if you beta tested it on your local lan? Was your local lan wired?

Mine was pretty good video on wired lan but had a delay with ff commericals and starting the video but from the couple shows i saw last night seemed better.


----------



## RobertE

housemr said:


> Originally Posted by housemr View Post
> My installer said that i didnt have to have the ethernet cable plugged into each dvr since directv didnt send out the broadband deca.
> 
> so i asked on here why he was on the phone with his boss, and about 4 people told me you need it plugged into ethernet port 1 regardless. Half an hour later the dvrs found each other.
> 
> i can see where that could be confusing how i wrote it.
> 
> swim and new lbn? were installed
> each coax line from swim was ran to deca box then other coax end of deca to turner 1
> each dvr box then had great signals and could record on both turners
> 
> the issue was all boxes were setup for mrv but couldnt see any networked dvrs until it was suggested to run the 3ft blue cat5 cable from the port on the deca box to ethernet port 1 on the dvr box and then after sometime all the boxes could see each other.
> 
> i am still missing my broadband deca to be put in my office and connected to my router, which i assumes then feeds through the deca cloud and gives
> on demand/internet feed to the hr21 boxes.
> 
> That should be here friday. Is there anything that i need to know about adding that portion or just do the basic network setup?


So the short cat5 cable from the deca to the HR was never connected? Yeah, that will be a problem.


----------



## dwcolvin

housemr said:


> i am still missing my broadband deca to be put in my office and connected to my router, which i assumes then feeds through the deca cloud and gives
> on demand/internet feed to the hr21 boxes.
> 
> That should be here friday. Is there anything that i need to know about adding that portion or just do the basic network setup?


The broadband DECA is just another DECA with a power supply. The coax pigtail connects to the power supply, the Ethernet cable connects to your router, and coax from a SWM splitter goes to the DECA F-connector


----------



## joeedoran

Former DirecTV user, moved and could not deal with one coaxial cable per tuner (10) tuners. I have had Comcast for about 2 years. Just installed SwiMline 3 LNB dish, 5 HR24-500 dvr's, 16 SWM Multiswitch, one coaxial cable for additional dvr at primary tv, 82" Mits. Just connected to Internet today, with one issue. It would not connect using Ethernet cable from D-Link DIR-655 Router. Turns out a reboot of the HR24-500 solved the problem. I unplugged Comcast with 5 Series 3 HD Tivo's with wireless adapters.

I now spread the recordings around the 5 dvr's and watch from any of 4 locations. You can also delete from any location. It's seamless which location you watch from. Also start watching from one, finish at another location. HD is crystal clear, unlike what I was getting from cable. Very few issues thus far. I'm saving $80.00 per month over cable and Tivo service. I like the operation of the Tivo box better, but after the learning curve, DirecTV will work fine for me. It's all about content and picture quality for me.
Everything was installed in about 5 hours by DirecTV, cudo's to John.

Just making my first post to let you know this stuff works.


----------



## veryoldschool

rynorama said:


> ok, she told me i would be able to watch any box from any room. Maybe she just isn't familiar with it enough I'll have to call back and see what's going on I guess.
> 
> if all i get out of this is the 2 boxes I may as well stay with my home network version and save $100


So much of this rollout/program/upgrade, has so many "gotchas" for various reasons.

I'm posting what I know should happen as this was intended to be, since I've got a bit more insight/experience with this.

I'd rather someone find out theirs turned out better than what I'm posting than have them find out it wasn't what they'd expected it to be.

Remember most CSRs don't even have this to know the what/hows of it and "at best" are following what they've been told.


----------



## housemr

RobertE said:


> So the short cat5 cable from the deca to the HR was never connected? Yeah, that will be a problem.


Correct. He kept saying it need to be if i didnt have a broadband deca. After talking on here i just went around and hooked each one in.


----------



## housemr

dwcolvin said:


> The broadband DECA is just another DECA with a power supply. The coax pigtail connects to the power supply, the Ethernet cable connects to your router, and coax from a SWM splitter goes to the DECA F-connector


Ok. i swore the installer hooked something like that behind my basement tv and said if you unplug it the mrv wont work.


----------



## dennisj00

rynorama said:


> Gee, wonder if my existing Ethernet MRV will keep working till Friday ?


As I understand it, the Beta ends for everyone sometime Thursday afternoon.

I'd call tonight or early tomorrow before the rush to get the flag changed per Doug's instructions.

My install is scheduled for 8 Thursday . . .I've tried to get the flag changed by the CSR that did my order and email but so far no luck. So I'm hoping the install goes pretty seamless !!

(Actually, I'm hoping he'll leave me the equipment, call and get the flag changed, take a couple of benjamins and let me install it!)


----------



## Sander

Wow! Is all I can say. :hurah:

I have been fritz 'n around with wireless connectivity ever since the CE beta's started and was beginning to believe MRV was never going to be a reality. I was simply going to wait for UVerse to appear in my neighborhood.

No more! Watching a show with MRV is nearly indistinguishable from watching on a local DVR system. I am blown away. Thank you DirecTV.

About the only thing that makes it a bit different than watching locally is that it takes a few seconds after clicking "Play" for the show to start running full screen. After that though, I can't tell the difference in playback. 30-Skip is a bit sluggish. Each skip takes a half-second longer than on a local system, but FF and Reverse seem to work flawlessly.

If any here are doubting whether to go with the full DECA/SWiM package, don't wait. Jump right in, the water is fine.

My installer was great. He first had to modify the dish to add make it a Slimline SWiM - enabled dish. Then ran the cabling to my dsl router, installed the DECA and completed the entire install in about three hours. Most of that time was spent on the roof adjusting the dish and running cable around the house to where my router is situated.

If you can afford the $99, don't wait, call for whole-house MRV now.


----------



## dwcolvin

Sander said:


> My installer was great. He first had to modify the dish to add make it a Slimline SWiM - enabled dish. Then ran the cabling to my dsl router, installed the DECA and completed the entire install in about three hours. Most of that time was spent on the roof adjusting the dish and running cable around the house to where my router is situated.


:joy: What's sad is that this kind of success story is so rare.


----------



## dcandmc

dwcolvin said:


> :joy: What's sad is that this kind of success story is so rare.


I don't think that we know that. What I do think is that this kind of success story is _rarely reported._


----------



## linder7

Well, I have my installation set for Friday afternoon. If it's a success story, then I'll post it


----------



## rynorama

veryoldschool said:


> The "Whole home DVR, is 1 HD DVR & 1 HD receiver, which you need to have to order MRV/Connected home networking.
> SWiM is required for the connected home networking.
> Changing all receivers to HD and MRV *IS NOT* included in the price.
> Any receiver that doesn't work on the SWiM system will get swapped "like for like" as part of the upgrade, but not SD to HD or receiver to DVR.


After another phone call. I asked about getting R22's so they could be in the cloud also. The CSR I talked to said he was putting a notation on my order to bring R22's to replace my R15 and Phillips. He told me to ask the installer before he starts anything what boxes he brought and if he did not bring R22's I should say no thanks and refuse the install. Hope this wasn't bad advice but I guess I try that.


----------



## chris.dg

dwcolvin said:


> :joy: What's sad is that this kind of success story is so rare.


I can report a similar success. On May 15th, a tech came out to install Whole Home DVR. While ordering, I had requested that my two HR20 units be upgraded to higher capacity DVRs (hoping that I would get the HR24 units). Upon arrival, the installer had multiple HR24s in his truck, so I was in luck! Had he NOT had the HR24's, I would've canceled the DVR upgrade portion of the order and tried again in the future.

So he swapped out both DVRs for $99 each + $49 installation fee. He had to replace my dish for SWiM compatibility, remove the old splitters in my media closet, and add the DECA adapter going to my router. It took about 2 hours, and everything is working perfectly. We love having multi-room-viewing. ON DEMAND is new for me as a result of the networking, so I am enjoying that as well. It's also nice to now only have 2 coax cable runs (one to each DVR) instead of 4, yet still have the 4 tuners + networking. Nice upgrade.

One of my older HR20s was owned and not leased, so even though it's not active, I still have it hooked up as an additional source on my TV so we can finish watching all of the previously recorded shows on that unit before retiring it completely.

Looking forward to (hopefully) a future MRV software upgrade that allows the ability to SCHEDULE a program to record on a remote DVR, like you can do with the iPhone app - just pick your desired DVR destination. This would be a very easy way to manage conflicts without having to fire up the *other* TV and DVR.

-Chris


----------



## bear263

My install is set for Saturday. Was told that all 3 receivers will be replaced for free with HR2x's but she couldn't tell me with what. How can I find out which company is coming out? Maybe I can give them a call and see what they have in stock.


----------



## kjgarrison

joeedoran said:


> Former DirecTV user, moved and could not deal with one coaxial cable per tuner (10) tuners. I have had Comcast for about 2 years. Just installed SwiMline 3 LNB dish, 5 HR24-500 dvr's, 16 SWM Multiswitch, one coaxial cable for additional dvr at primary tv, 82" Mits. Just connected to Internet today, with one issue. It would not connect using Ethernet cable from D-Link DIR-655 Router. Turns out a reboot of the HR24-500 solved the problem. I unplugged Comcast with 5 Series 3 HD Tivo's with wireless adapters.
> 
> I now spread the recordings around the 5 dvr's and watch from any of 4 locations. You can also delete from any location. It's seamless which location you watch from. Also start watching from one, finish at another location. HD is crystal clear, unlike what I was getting from cable. Very few issues thus far. I'm saving $80.00 per month over cable and Tivo service. I like the operation of the Tivo box better, but after the learning curve, DirecTV will work fine for me. It's all about content and picture quality for me.
> Everything was installed in about 5 hours by DirecTV, cudo's to John.
> 
> Just making my first post to let you know this stuff works.


Am I missing something in your setup? Do you have DECA? If so, please see my question below about sluggish 30 second skip over DECA connection.



Sander said:


> Wow! Is all I can say. :hurah:
> 
> I have been fritz 'n around with wireless connectivity ever since the CE beta's started and was beginning to believe MRV was never going to be a reality. I was simply going to wait for UVerse to appear in my neighborhood.
> 
> No more! Watching a show with MRV is nearly indistinguishable from watching on a local DVR system. I am blown away. Thank you DirecTV.
> 
> About the only thing that makes it a bit different than watching locally is that it *takes a few seconds after clicking "Play" for the show to start running full screen*. After that though, I can't tell the difference in playback. *30-Skip is a bit sluggish. Each skip takes a half-second longer than on a local system*, but FF and Reverse seem to work flawlessly.
> 
> If any here are doubting whether to go with the full DECA/SWiM package, don't wait. Jump right in, the water is fine.
> 
> My installer was great. He first had to modify the dish to add make it a Slimline SWiM - enabled dish. Then ran the cabling to my dsl router, installed the DECA and completed the entire install in about three hours. Most of that time was spent on the roof adjusting the dish and running cable around the house to where my router is situated.
> 
> If you can afford the $99, don't wait, call for whole-house MRV now.


So this report from Sander describes sluggish 30 second skip with DECA. This is what I have been asking about. I have that same issue with my wired ethernet Beta MRV.

What about others?


----------



## RobertE

rynorama said:


> After another phone call. I asked about getting R22's so they could be in the cloud also. The CSR I talked to said he was putting a notation on my order to bring R22's to replace my R15 and Phillips. He told me to ask the installer before he starts anything what boxes he brought and if he did not bring R22's I should say no thanks and refuse the install. Hope this wasn't bad advice but I guess I try that.


You'll be wasting your time and his holding out for R22s. They have been discontinued for some time now. Refurb stock gets smaller by the day.


----------



## Sander

kjgarrison said:


> Am I missing something in your setup? Do you have DECA? If so, please see my question below about sluggish 30 second skip over DECA connection.
> 
> So this report from Sander describes sluggish 30 second skip with DECA. This is what I have been asking about. I have that same issue with my wired ethernet Beta MRV.
> 
> What about others?


I think you may have misinterpreted my comment. While there is a slight (1/2 sec. difference) in 30 Skip, it in no way detracts from the overall performance.


----------



## rynorama

RobertE said:


> You'll be wasting your time and his holding out for R22s. They have been discontinued for some time now. Refurb stock gets smaller by the day.


Thx, Guess I'll simply call and cancel.


----------



## buffan

My install is tomorrow morning. I already have an HR20, and two old SD DVRs. I ordered another HD DVR to replace one of the SD DVRs, and was told that the other (that is in the bedroom) would be swapped for free. What I failed to ask is "swapped for what?". Reading the posts, it sounds like the default is that I will get a newer model SD DVR.

I would really like MRV in the bedroom, and, if I have MRV there, I don't care if the receiver is a DVR. How likely is it that I can get a non-DVR HD receiver to replace the SD DVR? The normal equipment price for the two boxes is identical ($99)... 

Anybody had any experience with this?


----------



## taylorhively

Been reading through the thread and had a couple of questions.

I have the following on an SWM-8, some on a 6x8 multiswich.
HR20-700
HR20-700
HR22-100
HR21-100
And an HR24-500 en route from solid signal (arrives Friday.)
With the 5th DVR, I expect my multiswitches to be replaced with a SWM16 to support all 10 tuners (that's one reason I'm getting the 5th DVR prior the MRV upgrade.)

I've read some people had problems getting the HR20's working right and they were swapped for HR24s. The issue is that I have a lot of recordings on my HR20 that I still want to watch.

So the question is, should I be worried that they may have to swap these? After all, they are supposed work with MRV (with DECA/filters) correct?
On the flip side, would it be better to wait until I've watch everything I care about on the HR20s, and hope (or even request) for them to be upgraded to HR24s? After all, I'd prefer the HR20s be upgraded if that was possible.

I just see some people getting some things upgraded and it's not clear to me as what and when equipment is upgraded.

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

taylorhively said:


> Been reading through the thread and had a couple of questions.
> 
> I have the following on an SWM-8, some on a 6x8 multiswich.
> HR20-700
> HR20-700
> HR22-100
> HR21-100
> And an HR24-500 en route from solid signal (arrives Friday.)
> With the 5th DVR, I expect my multiswitches to be replaced with a SWM16 to support all 10 tuners (that's one reason I'm getting the 5th DVR prior the MRV upgrade.)
> 
> I've read some people had problems getting the HR20's working right and they were swapped for HR24s. The issue is that I have a lot of recordings on my HR20 that I still want to watch.
> 
> So the question is, should I be worried that they may have to swap these? After all, they are supposed work with MRV (with DECA/filters) correct?
> On the flip side, would it be better to wait until I've watch everything I care about on the HR20s, and hope (or even request) for them to be upgraded to HR24s? After all, I'd prefer the HR20s be upgraded if that was possible.
> 
> I just see some people getting some things upgraded and it's not clear to me as what and when equipment is upgraded.
> 
> Thanks.


The HR20-700 aren't the ones with known issues. Any one of them might not like moving to SWiM, but this could be with any receiver.
Since you're looking at a fifth DVR, you'll need a SWiM-16.


----------



## taylorhively

veryoldschool said:


> The HR20-700 aren't the ones with known issues. Any one of them might not like moving to SWiM, but this could be with any receiver.
> Since you're looking at a fifth DVR, you'll need a SWiM-16.


Good to know
The HR20-700s are on the older 6x8. But I can very easily put them on the SWiM-8 I have and see how they do any time (I'll try that this weekend.)
I noticed this tech bulletin here:
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10690710&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002
Regarding HR20-100 and the requirement that they be connected to broadband to get MRV (which will be fixed in an upcoming download.)

Sounds like I shouldn't have a problem.

Thank you.


----------



## vetrev

Nice bulletin. Part of it reads:

*What is the difference between green label and non green label SWiM equipment? *When installing MRV, the LNB, DECA, and SWiM Splitter are required to have green labels. A green label means the equipment is MRV / Whole-Home DVR compliant. If the SWiM LNB or SWiM-8 module does not have a green label, a Band Stop filter must be used.

I just ordered some MRV compatible splitters from Solid Signal. A couple of them (one 1x2 and a 1x4) had white labels. The rest had green. Do the newer splitters have white labels now? Why did they do that!


----------



## RobertE

vetrev said:


> Nice bulletin. Part of it reads:
> 
> *What is the difference between green label and non green label SWiM equipment? *When installing MRV, the LNB, DECA, and SWiM Splitter are required to have green labels. A green label means the equipment is MRV / Whole-Home DVR compliant. If the SWiM LNB or SWiM-8 module does not have a green label, a Band Stop filter must be used.
> 
> I just ordered some MRV compatible splitters from Solid Signal. A couple of them (one 1x2 and a 1x4) had white labels. The rest had green. Do the newer splitters have white labels now? Why did they do that!


No, the new splitters have green lables, white ones are older stock.


----------



## graymd74

Well, today is install day. Have been tracking the thread and hearing all the good and bad stories. Wish me luck!

Installing DECA with IC, an HR24 and two HD receivers. Currently have 1 HR20-100 and a HR21-100 linked via ethernet that will stay. My understanding is that only 4 units are be linked together for MRV, is that correct?

With this new set up, a phone line is still needed for each box, correct? I have one that is going to be a bit tough to get a phone line to which I why I'm asking.


----------



## funky977

Had an MRV setup last night and still not working as off this morning. Installer did the normal change on the dish and then added DECA to my new H21 with power adapter (?) and proceed to add a DECA to my HR20 and splitter. The H21 DECA lit up immediately and is acting like it could receive signals and the HR20 DECA does not light up. Tried to see the receivers on my network and nothing. My guess it the HR20 DECA (and no lights) is functioning properly. Any ideas?

Matt


----------



## hitokage

Steve said:


> Since it's functionally an HD DVR and the customer was paying the HD and DVR fees for it, if they have to swap it for another model HD DVR, I wouldn't think he'd have to pay and upgrade fee or have the commitment extended. It's not the customer's fault. Just my .02.


It may look like a duck, walk like a duck, and sound like a duck, but as far as DirecTV is concerned it's a goose. The up front lease fee for the R22 is/was half as much as for an HR2x - it's sort of is the customers fault as they didn't want an HD DVR, but DirecTV made a mistake by giving additional functionality for free and not saying there were strings attached.

The strings mean if it fails you could end up with a regular SD DVR instead. Possible resolutions include disabling HD even when the HD package is present, just consider it a full fledged HD DVR for everyone that has one, or they could have created an "upgrade" fee that would remove the strings. Since the hoarse is already out of barn with disabling HD on them, the last option to pay to remove the strings is something they should do.

Since there is no official way to do that, the equivalent way is to do a receiver upgrade where they swap the R22 for an official HR2x model, but the actual cost they offer that kind of thing to you for can vary and hence the reason to


----------



## veryoldschool

funky977 said:


> Had an MRV setup last night and still not working as off this morning. Installer did the normal change on the dish and then added DECA to my new H21 with power adapter (?) and proceed to add a DECA to my HR20 and splitter. The H21 DECA lit up immediately and is acting like it could receive signals and the* HR20 DECA does not light up*. Tried to see the receivers on my network and nothing. My guess it the HR20 DECA (and no lights) is functioning properly. Any ideas?
> 
> Matt


Is this a HR20-100? if so look at the sticky at the top here and make sure it's connected correctly, since they're different than all the other receivers.


----------



## dwcolvin

taylorhively said:


> I've read some people had problems getting the HR20's working right and they were swapped for HR24s. The issue is that I have a lot of recordings on my HR20 that I still want to watch.
> 
> So the question is, should I be worried that they may have to swap these? After all, they are supposed work with MRV (with DECA/filters) correct?
> On the flip side, would it be better to wait until I've watch everything I care about on the HR20s, and hope (or even request) for them to be upgraded to HR24s? After all, I'd prefer the HR20s be upgraded if that was possible.
> 
> I just see some people getting some things upgraded and it's not clear to me as what and when equipment is upgraded.


There are _anecdotal_ reports (including my own) of HR20-700 strangeness, especially when connected to a SWiM-16. Now (in my case) I find it difficult to believe the output level of the SWM1 or SWM2 ports on the SWiM-16 is _less_ than the output level of a SWM LNB on a 2-way splitter, but nonetheless a functioning SWM LNB configuration didn't work on the SWiM-16.

*I think the only common thread in these reports is that in no case did anyone do a proper (or even rudimentary) check of the coax between the splitter and misbehaving receiver, and it's just easier for the Tech to swap the receiver (are you listening, D*?... you're wasting $).*

So, yes, you _could_ have receiver swaps. I lost ~500 MB of recordings, but gained an HR24 (and if I haven't watched the rest of the Beijing Olympics by now, I probably never will).


----------



## dwcolvin

graymd74 said:


> Well, today is install day. Have been tracking the thread and hearing all the good and bad stories. Wish me luck!
> 
> Installing DECA with IC, an HR24 and two HD receivers. Currently have 1 HR20-100 and a HR21-100 linked via ethernet that will stay. My understanding is that only 4 units are be linked together for MRV, is that correct?
> 
> With this new set up, a phone line is still needed for each box, correct? I have one that is going to be a bit tough to get a phone line to which I why I'm asking.


A 'simple' SWM LNB installation will support 8 _tuners_ (4 DVRs). A phone line is really only needed for one of the boxes on a SWM, and in fact since you have an internet connection, the boxes can call home on the network (but not everybody at D* understands this).

I like the on-screen caller id, so have everything phone line connected.


----------



## housemr

housemr said:


> Ok. i swore the installer hooked something like that behind my basement tv and said if you unplug it the mrv wont work.


Could someone look at this print and see why the 'deca power box' had to be placed where it was in the setup and not before say the swim 4 which could of then been hidden in my basement where all the cables come into my house instead of behind my tv stand? (they didnt even bring a swim 8 even though i paid for one)


----------



## veryoldschool

housemr said:


> Could someone look at this print and see why the 'deca power box' had to be placed where it was in the setup and not before say the swim 4 which could of then been hidden in my basement where all the cables come into my house instead of behind my tv stand? (they didnt even bring a swim 8 even though i paid for one)


Not sure why you say "you paid for" a SWM8? A SWiMLNB is what you have and that PI is for the SWiM. You could mount it where it was in the first diagram.


----------



## dwcolvin

housemr said:


> Could someone look at this print and see why the 'deca power box' had to be placed where it was in the setup and not before say the swim 4 which could of then been hidden in my basement where all the cables come into my house instead of behind my tv stand? (they didnt even bring a swim 8 even though i paid for one)


Well, the Tech was right... unplug the PI and not only will MRV not work, but SWM (that is, all the receivers) won't work! 

But the PI could just as easily be put where you want it (the red X).

VOS: aren't SWM installs supposed to have unused terminated ports for 'future expansion'?


----------



## housemr

veryoldschool said:


> Not sure why you say "you paid for" a SWM8? A SWiMLNB is what you have and that PI is for the SWiM. You could mount it where it was in the first diagram.


I am not for sure the exact dish setup but i know they changed the lnb on my dish so they only used 1 of the wires coming into my house instead of the 4 they were using. Just didnt know if the power box could be moved. Hopefully when they come out to finish the install with the broadband deca the installer can move it.

So you think it could be moved before the swim 4?


----------



## veryoldschool

housemr said:


> I am not for sure the exact dish setup but i know they changed the lnb on my dish so they only used 1 of the wires coming into my house instead of the 4 they were using. Just didnt know if the power box could be moved. Hopefully when they come out to finish the install with the broadband deca the installer can move it.
> 
> So you think it could be moved before the swim 4?


You did get SWiM, and "sure" the PI can be moved to before the splitter.


----------



## dwcolvin

housemr said:


> So you think it could be moved before the swim 4?


...or to any other receiver location or to the unused port on the splitter (as long as it's connected to the splitter power-passing port).


----------



## funky977

veryoldschool said:


> Is this a HR20-100? if so look at the sticky at the top here and make sure it's connected correctly, since they're different than all the other receivers.


Nope, it's a HR20-700. I am going to call the installer today and get it figured out...hopefully.


----------



## veryoldschool

funky977 said:


> Nope, it's a HR20-700. I am going to call the installer today and get it figured out...hopefully.


maybe a bad DECA, or maybe just a reboot of the HR20. Once mine didn't power up and a reboot fixed it and it had three green LEDs then.


----------



## housemr

dwcolvin said:


> ...or to any other receiver location or to the unused port on the splitter (as long as it's connected to the splitter power-passing port).


Ok, thank you both for your responses.


----------



## graymd74

Well, 8am to 12pm install just got changed to sometime after 12pm most likely closer to 2:30pm or as soon as they can get there.... How do you get the first appointment of the day? I always seem to never have the installers show up in the scheduled window. Luckily I am working from home today waiting for them, but still, it's frustrating.


----------



## funky977

veryoldschool said:


> maybe a bad DECA, or maybe just a reboot of the HR20. Once mine didn't power up and a reboot fixed it and it had three green LEDs then.


Thanks for the help, I'll try it tonight.

Matt


----------



## Ken984

My Deca upgrade/install was yesterday. Tech did a good job, it was his first and he was honest with me and said he would appreciate any help.
First thing he said was that HR-20's were a problem, and he would swap mine out for a new dvr, I was thinking HR24 but he had an HR22, I let that happen to get the bigger hard drive.
Then he said they told him he had to run the deca for the broadband access back to the main splitter, I told him that was not true and showed him the diagram here. He was happy to see that and hooked it up that way and it worked perfectly.
He also swapped my old at9 for a swimline5(green label) and put in a new splitter(green label). He was very good, and wanted to make sure it all worked perfectly. He was headed home after my install to change his own mrv from his network to Deca.
He told me that he had one training course on Deca and nobody else in his office was really up on it either. I made sure to tell him about this site and suggested he check it out for any more questions that might come up.
I got a good deal on the whole thing, $99 +tax they waived the install fee, replaced a Hr20 with a 22, and H20 with an H21.

One warning, check your account if they swap a receiver that is NOT on the original work order. I had to call in and get the $199 for the HDDVR swap removed.


----------



## Willy1

Ken984 said:


> First thing he said was that HR-20's were a problem, and he would swap mine out for a new dvr, I was thinking HR24 but he had an HR22, I let that happen to get the bigger hard drive.


I have read some reports where HR 20 is faster that HR21/22/23, even though it has a smaller HD. The smaller HD is less important now that we have MRV, right? If the installer has no HR24 to swap for a HR20, what is the opinion of people here to accept a HR 22 instead or keep the HR20? Assume OTA is not a problem and the HR 20 can be made to work with DCEA/MRV. THanks for everyone help. THe installers are coming soon and I want to know what people think.


----------



## joeedoran

kjgarrison said:


> Am I missing something in your setup? Do you have DECA? If so, please see my question below about sluggish 30 second skip over DECA connection.
> 
> So this report from Sander describes sluggish 30 second skip with DECA. This is what I have been asking about. I have that same issue with my wired ethernet Beta MRV.
> 
> What about others?


Yes it is DECA. Deca is built into HR24-500's.


----------



## Steve

Willy1 said:


> I have read some reports where HR 20 is faster that HR21/22/23, even though it has a smaller HD. The smaller HD is less important now that we have MRV, right? If the installer has no HR24 to swap for a HR20, what is the opinion of people here to accept a HR 22 instead or keep the HR20? Assume OTA is not a problem and the HR 20 can be made to work with DCEA/MRV. THanks for everyone help. THe installers are coming soon and I want to know what people think.


You're right. HD space is less important when you can distribute your shows, and the HR20 is a bit faster than the 21/22/23's. Subtly faster, but noticeably, IMHO.


----------



## Ken984

I have had very little time with the HR22, so i can't comment on that yet. However the HR21 that I received to replace another HR20 is painfully slow in comparison.



Willy1 said:


> I have read some reports where HR 20 is faster that HR21/22/23, even though it has a smaller HD. The smaller HD is less important now that we have MRV, right? If the installer has no HR24 to swap for a HR20, what is the opinion of people here to accept a HR 22 instead or keep the HR20? Assume OTA is not a problem and the HR 20 can be made to work with DCEA/MRV. THanks for everyone help. THe installers are coming soon and I want to know what people think.


----------



## Rich

Ken984 said:


> I have had very little time with the HR22, so i can't comment on that yet. However the HR21 that I received to replace another HR20 is painfully slow in comparison.


The HR22-100 is a 21-100 with a 500GB drive.

Rich


----------



## graymd74

And they finally show up to tell me that my order says nothing about installing MRV and he only brought two HD Receivers, no HR24 DVR that was on the order. He then tells me that he doesn't see why I'm getting the DECA Broadband as it's not any good and only used for facebook. If I want to download for On demand I should do it over a phone line....WHAT?!?!?!

He is now outside trying to modify the order which I had to show him on my D* account for him to even believe me. He of course has never done one of these installs, so I think I'm in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Rich

Willy1 said:


> I have read some reports where HR 20 is faster that HR21/22/23, even though it has a smaller HD. The smaller HD is less important now that we have MRV, right? If the installer has no HR24 to swap for a HR20, what is the opinion of people here to accept a HR 22 instead or keep the HR20? Assume OTA is not a problem and the HR 20 can be made to work with DCEA/MRV. THanks for everyone help. THe installers are coming soon and I want to know what people think.


Please don't confuse the 20-700 with the 20-100. The 20-700 is the better HR of the two. Far better.

Rich


----------



## DFDureiko

I'm sure someone has asked this already, so pardon me. But exactly what is the 3.00 for? there is no additional programing, everything is contained within our home, and running on our own network. I can see an "activation" charge to flip a switch but the ongoing 3.00 I don't understand.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## veryoldschool

DFDureiko said:


> I'm sure someone has asked this already, so pardon me. But exactly what is the 3.00 for? there is no additional programing, everything is contained within our home, and running on our own network. I can see an "activation" charge to flip a switch but the ongoing 3.00 I don't understand.
> Thanks
> Dan


It pays for "the service" and is a new way for DirecTV to increase their "monthly take" without doing anything.


----------



## dwcolvin

DFDureiko said:


> I'm sure someone has asked this already, so pardon me. But exactly what is the 3.00 for? there is no additional programing, everything is contained within our home, and running on our own network. I can see an "activation" charge to flip a switch but the ongoing 3.00 I don't understand.
> Thanks
> Dan


Yes, it's been asked before. 

You're paying for the cost to develop, support and enhance the firmware to make it work, the infrastructure within D* to support it, and the engineering to develop DECA which you're supposed to be using. 

It is what it is.


----------



## Doug Brott

graymd74 said:


> Well, 8am to 12pm install just got changed to sometime after 12pm most likely closer to 2:30pm or as soon as they can get there.... How do you get the first appointment of the day? I always seem to never have the installers show up in the scheduled window. Luckily I am working from home today waiting for them, but still, it's frustrating.


When I ask for appointments, I always get the early range and more often than not they come to my house before 8am .. I'm pretty sure the depot is right in town, though making it easier for me to be the first one on the list.


----------



## Doug Brott

graymd74 said:


> [The Installer] doesn't see why I'm getting the DECA Broadband as it's not any good and only used for facebook.


Oh dear! :nono2:


----------



## graymd74

Need some quick help. I have no line of sight to 119 and I'm being told that SWM won't work. Is that true?


----------



## Doug Brott

graymd74 said:


> Need some quick help. I have no line of sight to 119 and I'm being told that SWM won't work. Is that true?


They need to use an SL3 + a SWiM Multiswitch or SL3-SWiM-LNB ..

What do you have now?


----------



## veryoldschool

graymd74 said:


> Need some quick help. I have no line of sight to 119 and I'm being told that SWM won't work. Is that true?


Do you need signal from there?
Most don't and a 3 LNB doesn't look there since all HD is on 99 & 103 and SD on 101.


----------



## graymd74

I have a Sl5LNB being switch SWiM 3. They are going to switch me to but are saying that my new HR24 will keep resetting over and over without sight to 119. Even with the SL3-Swim-LNB with an 8 way splitter it will still reset all the time. Thoughts?


----------



## Steve

graymd74 said:


> I have a Sl5LNB being switch SWiM 3. They are going to switch me to but are saying that *my new HR24 will keep resetting over and over without sight to 119.* Even with the SL3-Swim-LNB with an 8 way splitter it will still reset all the time. Thoughts?


Tell them you're willing to take that chance. 

There's no incompatibility between the HR24 and the SL3S. Believe me, if there was, there would be lots of posts about it.


----------



## Doug Brott

Steve said:


> Tell them you're willing to take that chance.
> 
> There's no incompatibility between the HR24 and the SL3S. Believe me, if there was, there would be lots of posts about it.


Yeah, just roll with it .. As long as the SL3 is a SWiM (either in LNB or 4 wires run to a SWiM-8 switch) then all will be good. If you really don't have LOS to 119° I'm surprised you haven't seen these issues with your current setup. What you are going to is the right way.


----------



## veryoldschool

graymd74 said:


> I have a Sl5LNB being switch SWiM 3. They are going to switch me to but are saying that my new HR24 will keep resetting over and over without sight to 119. Even with the SL3-Swim-LNB with an 8 way splitter it will still reset all the time. * Thoughts*?


*BS*


----------



## dwcolvin

graymd74 said:


> And they finally show up to tell me that my order says nothing about installing MRV and he only brought two HD Receivers, no HR24 DVR that was on the order. He then tells me that he doesn't see why I'm getting the DECA Broadband as it's not any good and only used for facebook. If I want to download for On demand I should do it over a phone line....WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> He is now outside trying to modify the order which I had to show him on my D* account for him to even believe me. He of course has never done one of these installs, so I think I'm in for a world of hurt.


!rolling

My sympathies.


----------



## dwcolvin

graymd74 said:


> I have a Sl5LNB being switch SWiM 3. They are going to switch me to but are saying that my new HR24 will keep resetting over and over without sight to 119. Even with the SL3-Swim-LNB with an 8 way splitter it will still reset all the time. Thoughts?





veryoldschool said:


> *BS*


Well, it's _kinda_ true... there are reports that under some conditions if a receiver _thinks_ it has 119, it will look for the guide data there, and reboot when it's not there.

But it's also *BS*, since if the receiver is configured correctly, it won't be looking for 119.


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> Well, it's _kinda_ true... there are reports that under some conditions if a receiver _thinks_ it has 119, it will look for the guide data there, and reboot when it's not there.
> 
> But it's also *BS*, since if the receiver is configured correctly, it won't be looking for 119.


The 3LNB always has the guide data feeding the receivers. It doesn't matter what the tune voltage/tone signals are.


----------



## Steve

veryoldschool said:


> The 3LNB always has the guide data feeding the receivers. It doesn't matter what the tune voltage/tone signals are.


Yup. My installer was testing signal strength and his satellite testing meter was showing a phantom signal on 119(!), even though I had a properly aligned 3-LNB dish, pointing from 99 to 103.


----------



## graymd74

I do see minor issues right now with a random reset from time to time, but its nothing compared to what he described. 

Long story short he is doing the install now....so much for 8am. I had to call D* back and work for an hour to get my order right. They are sending a new HR24 tomorrow for installation even though this guy has them on his truck right now. For him to do it they were going to charge an additional $199 or get it for free tomorrow. I don't understand why it wasn't on the original order as planned, but at least they just have to hook it up tomorrow since the line is already there.

Thanks everyone for all the help. I showed the tech this site and he was shocked. He actually stood over my shoulder and waited for the responses to come in while he talked to his supervisor. I think we are all saying the same thing, so I hope all this works out.


----------



## dennisj00

Installers arrived a little before 10 and left a little before 12. So ~2 hours to peak dish, rewire WB68 to SWim16 / 2- 4 port splitters and install / authorize HR24. I hooked up the power supply / Deca module for the broadband connection in my cabinet and moved HR22 to the Bedroom, hooking up the 3 DVRs there with Deca modules and resetting.

One installer was pretty good, one was learning and both thanked me for the help as they left! They commented they should have paid me!

Most signal strengths are in the high 90s.

Now it's taking me longer to set up everything on the 24 and tweak some settings. But everybody is happy and MRVs to everybody.

Promptly at 2pm, I received a 'Network Disconnect' message from the Bedroom unit I was watching via MRV. My first thought was a DECA module had died but quickly ran my test batch file and everybody still responded.

I checked the Multi-room status on the new 24 and it only saw the companion HR20. 3 units were missing. As I dialed DTV, I remembered to check the website and it said MRV was active. I then remembered to refresh services and in 4 or 5 minutes, they all re-appeared.

We're done!


----------



## graymd74

Okay, since I have nothing but issues today I will post another one. So now that the installer is working on the order and the dish is currently disconnected from the boxes I turned on the HR20-100 and watched it boot up. I expected a searching for signal message, but I got a blue screen saying there is a problem with the hard drive and it's checking it out. It takes a couple of minutes and then says it passed and asks me to reboot where it promptly does it again.

Does this mean that this unit just died right in the middle of the install, or does this happen just because there isn't an active line hooked to the unit while it's booting up?


----------



## FourDoor

OK time for me to finally jump in this thread since it started. I signed up for the beta several months ago and used a wireless setup for my home. SD worked ok but HD streams dropped out constantly for me over an N network. I finally got the DTV to come over a couple of days ago to install the DECA system in my home. I have 2 HR22s and 1 HR23s and the install went fine. As most of you, I was the first install for the installer and helped him through the install. All was working fine and dandy. The DECA system is leaps and bound above the wireless setup I had for the Beta. I was able to stream all my HD shows between receivers without any kind of issues for 2 days.

Anyways this morning I got a message saying that the MRV Beta was over. Fine. But then I went to check the playlists, none of the other DVRs were showing up. I check the MRV status on the HR22 and it shows "Multi-Room: Not Authorized". I check the other receivers and come to see that 2 out of my receivers are now showing as not authorized for Multi-Room as well. The side note is that the Beta Submenu is now gone from all 3 receivers.

I call DTV, get transferred to their "IT" department where I unfortunately got someone who didn’t seem up to date with the whole home DVR system. She was able to verify that my account has the “ Whole-Home DVR Service” but I had to explain to her exactly what the issue was on my side. “No I still have video on all 3 receivers. I just can’t see the playlists from the other room because it looks like the Multi-Room functionality that I just signed up for has been deauthorized from my receivers” After her putting me on hold a couple of times, she decides its best to have the installer to come back out to check the setup. I tried to explain to her that this looks to be a software/authorization issue but she just said the local installer will be calling me later today to setup an apt.

So the question to you guys is have any of your receivers stopped working today too now that the Beta has ended? I tried resetting the receivers but that didn’t work either. Any help would be appreciated as opposed to waiting for the installer to come out in the next day or so.


----------



## Steve

graymd74 said:


> [...] Does this mean that this unit just died right in the middle of the install, or does this happen just because there isn't an active line hooked to the unit while it's booting up?


Heck of a coincidence in timing, to be sure, but it sounds to me like it died and needs to be replaced. Maybe they'll send you a new HR24 in it's place. Keep your fingers-crossed.


----------



## Doug Brott

graymd74 said:


> Okay, since I have nothing but issues today I will post another one. So now that the installer is working on the order and the dish is currently disconnected from the boxes I turned on the HR20-100 and watched it boot up. I expected a searching for signal message, but I got a blue screen saying there is a problem with the hard drive and it's checking it out. It takes a couple of minutes and then says it passed and asks me to reboot where it promptly does it again.
> 
> Does this mean that this unit just died right in the middle of the install, or does this happen just because there isn't an active line hooked to the unit while it's booting up?


This is an HDD issue, but maybe .. it fixed itself after the 'check out' .. It might be replacement time.

In any event, this is 100% coincident .. perhaps the next restart was going to exhibit this behavior this regardless and the install is just one reason to restart it.


----------



## Doug Brott

Double check online that you still have 'whole home dvr service' active. If not, try to activate it.

If you have the 'choice Xtra plus HDDVR' plan, you will have to change your package ($1/month more) to 'Choice Xtra and then add both HD & DVR Service' Once done, you should be able to activate whole home DVR service.

Also try to refresh your services online:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp



FourDoor said:


> OK time for me to finally jump in this thread since it started. I signed up for the beta several months ago and used a wireless setup for my home. SD worked ok but HD streams dropped out constantly for me over an N network. I finally got the DTV to come over a couple of days ago to install the DECA system in my home. I have 2 HR22s and 1 HR23s and the install went fine. As most of you, I was the first install for the installer and helped him through the install. All was working fine and dandy. The DECA system is leaps and bound above the wireless setup I had for the Beta. I was able to stream all my HD shows between receivers without any kind of issues for 2 days.
> 
> Anyways this morning I got a message saying that the MRV Beta was over. Fine. But then I went to check the playlists, none of the other DVRs were showing up. I check the MRV status on the HR22 and it shows "Multi-Room: Not Authorized". I check the other receivers and come to see that 2 out of my receivers are now showing as not authorized for Multi-Room as well. The side note is that the Beta Submenu is now gone from all 3 receivers.
> 
> I call DTV, get transferred to their "IT" department where I unfortunately got someone who didn't seem up to date with the whole home DVR system. She was able to verify that my account has the " Whole-Home DVR Service" but I had to explain to her exactly what the issue was on my side. "No I still have video on all 3 receivers. I just can't see the playlists from the other room because it looks like the Multi-Room functionality that I just signed up for has been deauthorized from my receivers" After her putting me on hold a couple of times, she decides its best to have the installer to come back out to check the setup. I tried to explain to her that this looks to be a software/authorization issue but she just said the local installer will be calling me later today to setup an apt.
> 
> So the question to you guys is have any of your receivers stopped working today too now that the Beta has ended? I tried resetting the receivers but that didn't work either. Any help would be appreciated as opposed to waiting for the installer to come out in the next day or so.


----------



## Steve

FourDoor said:


> [...] So the question to you guys is have any of your receivers stopped working today too now that the Beta has ended? I tried resetting the receivers but that didn't work either. Any help would be appreciated as opposed to waiting for the installer to come out in the next day or so.


If you have a directv.com account and haven't tried this already, you might want to try something else.

After you log-in, go to "my account", "my services", "whole home DVR" and click the "subscribe" button. A couple of minutes later, hopefully your boxes will show they are "authorized".

You may also need to go to DirecTV.com "help" (down at the bottom), "tools" and "refresh your receivers".


----------



## graymd74

The tech is less than helpful. He had plenty of HR24's when he got here, but now that I told him the issue and he came and looked at the screen he no longer has any replacement units on his truck.  Now you tell me how the up and walked away and he hasn't left my house. I swear I might need bail money by the time this is over!


----------



## FourDoor

Thanks for the quick reply guys. Yes I checked online and my account is indeed showing "DirecTV Whole-Home DVR Service $3 a month Currently Activated".

I'm looking for the refresh receivers button now and will let you know if that works.

Also as a side note, it looks like all 3 receivers reset last night. I'm not sure if it was an update or not.


----------



## FourDoor

Steve said:


> If you have a directv.com account and haven't tried this already, you might want to try something else.
> 
> After you log-in, go to "my account", "my services", "whole home DVR" and click the "subscribe" button. A couple of minutes later, hopefully your boxes will show they are "authorized".
> 
> You may also need to go to DirecTV.com "help" (down at the bottom), "tools" and "refresh your receivers".


Thanks! Sending a "refresh" signal to the receivers looks like it's done part of the job just like I was trying to tell the DTV "IT" person! The 2 formerly not-authorized receivers are now authorized. However the main receiver can only see 1 out of the 2 receivers. The other 2 receivers can see all receivers. I'm doing a reset on the receiver now to hopefully fix that.

Now while digging into this, it looks like I have found another error as well. It looks like none of the receivers now are getting internet connection. They show as having IP addresses but show a no internet access error. I guess I'll rerun the network setup and see if that fixes it as well.


----------



## Drucifer

Has anybody gotten their Internet to work with DECA using a *D-Link DIR-655* router?

Just when thru a song and dance with DirecTV Internet Dept over the phone and they actually told me to get in touch with *Best Buy 'Geek Squad'*.

BTW, I keep getting Network Connected, Internet Not Connected (13).

The D-Link DIR-655 Firmware is 1.13NA (2010/01/21)


----------



## dwcolvin

Drucifer said:


> Has anybody gotten their Internet to work with DECA using a *D-Link DIR-655* router?
> 
> Just when thru a song and dance with DirecTV Internet Dept over the phone and they actually told me to get in touch with *Best Buy 'Geek Squad'*.
> 
> BTW, I keep getting Network Connected, Internet Not Connected (13).
> 
> The D-Link DIR-655 Firmware is 1.13NA (2010/01/21)


How is the router connected to the DECA cloud?


----------



## FourDoor

Drucifer said:


> Has anybody gotten their Internet to work with DECA using a *D-Link DIR-655* router?
> 
> Just when thru a song and dance with DirecTV Internet Dept over the phone and they actually told me to get in touch with *Best Buy 'Geek Squad'*.
> 
> BTW, I keep getting Network Connected, Internet Not Connected (13).
> 
> The D-Link DIR-655 Firmware is 1.13NA (2010/01/21)


I am getting the exact error. It was all working fine up until this AM when my receivers reset themselves overnight. I was able to get on-demand working as well as use the media sharing features from my PC. I tested all of this while the installer was here a couple of days ago.

I am now convinced DTV flipped some kind of switch or updated the receivers in some way that has been causing these errors on my side.


----------



## Drucifer

dwcolvin said:


> How is the router connected to the DECA cloud?


Hard wire via LAN thru it's own DECA with a power inserter.


----------



## dwcolvin

FourDoor said:


> I am getting the exact error. It was all working fine up until this AM when my receivers reset themselves overnight. I was able to get on-demand working as well as use the media sharing features from my PC. I tested all of this while the installer was here a couple of days ago.
> 
> I am now convinced DTV flipped some kind of switch or updated the receivers in some way that has been causing these errors on my side.


You can see if firmware was updated in Setup-Info.


----------



## robd54

Doug Brott said:


> Double check online that you still have 'whole home dvr service' active. If not, try to activate it.
> 
> If you have the 'choice Xtra plus HDDVR' plan, you will have to change your package ($1/month more) to 'Choice Xtra and then add both HD & DVR Service' Once done, you should be able to activate whole home DVR service.
> 
> Also try to refresh your services online:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


I had the Choice Xtra plust HD DVR (included in plan) and didn't have to change it at all. Everything is working fine.


----------



## FourDoor

FourDoor said:


> Thanks! Sending a "refresh" signal to the receivers looks like it's done part of the job just like I was trying to tell the DTV "IT" person! The 2 formerly not-authorized receivers are now authorized. However the main receiver can only see 1 out of the 2 receivers. The other 2 receivers can see all receivers. I'm doing a reset on the receiver now to hopefully fix that.
> 
> Now while digging into this, it looks like I have found another error as well. It looks like none of the receivers now are getting internet connection. They show as having IP addresses but show a no internet access error. I guess I'll rerun the network setup and see if that fixes it as well.


OK I give up playing DTV self support for now. This is why I paid their install fee and their monthly recurring fee. I'm going to wait for the DTV installer/tech to show up tomorrow to find out whats going on unless you guys have any more insight as to why all of a sudden my setup stopped working.

To summarize:
- All 3 receivers are now showing as authorized once more after sending the refresh signal
- HR22(#1) Can see HR22(#2) only for list sharing/playback
- HR23 Can see HR22(#2) only for list sharing/playback
- HR22(#2) can see both HR22(#1) and HR23(#3) for list sharing/playback
- All 3 receivers show Network Connected but Internet Not Connected
- All 3 receivers worked fine for list sharing/playback as well as on-demand and media sharing from the PC for 2 days after initial install.


----------



## FourDoor

dwcolvin said:


> You can see if firmware was updated in Setup-Info.


From one of my HR22-100s:

Software:
Original Version: *0x256*
Software: *0x3de, Today, 2:34a*
Scheduled Upgrade: *Not Scheduled*
SWM Firmware version: *2.0.24*
SWM Library version: *2.0.24*

So it does look like it was upgraded early this AM if I am reading this correctly.


----------



## Drucifer

FourDoor said:


> From one of my HR22-100s:
> 
> Software:
> Original Version: *0x256*
> Software: *0x3de, Today, 2:34a*
> Scheduled Upgrade: *Not Scheduled*
> SWM Firmware version: *2.0.24*
> SWM Library version: *2.0.24*
> 
> So it does look like it was upgraded early this AM if I am reading this correctly.


HR21-100
Mine is 0x3a8, Thu 3/11, 3:26a.

It hasn't changed in months, but I never attempted to connect to Internet before DECA.


----------



## water1

Help needed with setup issue.
Neighbor has 2 HR22-100 and 2 H24-100. Dish is SWM 3lnb without green sticker but band pass filter is installed between 8 port splitter with green label. HR22's have DECA kits installed, H24's direct wired to splitter. DECA adapter with PI attached to another port on splitter. 
The 2 HR22's see each other and the internet and will show combined playlist.
The 2 H24's do not see any other receivers or the internet. They do show authorized under multi room menu.
What are we missing?


----------



## dwcolvin

water1 said:


> Help needed with setup issue.
> Neighbor has 2 HR22-100 and 2 H24-100. Dish is SWM 3lnb without green sticker but band pass filter is installed between 8 port splitter with green label. HR22's have DECA kits installed, H24's direct wired to splitter. DECA adapter with PI attached to another port on splitter.
> The 2 HR22's see each other and the internet and will show combined playlist.
> The 2 H24's do not see any other receivers or the internet. They do show authorized under multi room menu.
> What are we missing?


Did you try running Network Setup on the H24s?

Did D* leave him in this state, or is it DIY?


----------



## Doug Brott

robd54 said:


> I had the Choice Xtra plust HD DVR (included in plan) and didn't have to change it at all. Everything is working fine.


Hopefully it stuck .. a few others had this as well and lost access to MRV right around 2:10pm ET (11:10am PT). I know DIRECTV is aware of this now and in general is no longer allowing the legacy package to be used if adding whole home dvr service.


----------



## Doug Brott

FourDoor said:


> OK I give up playing DTV self support for now. This is why I paid their install fee and their monthly recurring fee. I'm going to wait for the DTV installer/tech to show up tomorrow to find out whats going on unless you guys have any more insight as to why all of a sudden my setup stopped working.


Find your Broadband DECA, unplug the power supply and then plug it back in.


----------



## water1

dwcolvin said:


> Did you try running Network Setup on the H24s?
> 
> Did D* leave him in this state, or is it DIY?


DIY and I did run the network setup. The 24's are not seeing the router DHCP server.


----------



## dwcolvin

water1 said:


> DIY and I did run the network setup. The 24's are not seeing the router DHCP server.


And there are no Ethernet cables connected to the H24s?


----------



## water1

dwcolvin said:


> And there are no Ethernet cables connected to the H24s?


Correct.


----------



## dwcolvin

water1 said:


> Correct.


Unless there's erroneously placed Band Stop filters, if the H24s can see the satellites they should see the DVRs and the internet (presuming all on same SWM, etc.)


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> Unless there's erroneously placed Band Stop filters, if the H24s can see the satellites they should see the DVRs and the internet (presuming all on same SWM, etc.)


"And" there are green LEDs on the DECA.


----------



## dwcolvin

veryoldschool said:


> "And" there are green LEDs on the DECA.


I jumped to that conclusion since the DVRs both work.


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> I jumped to that conclusion since the DVRs both work.


maybe you shouldn't have: "The 24's are not seeing the router DHCP server"


----------



## dwcolvin

veryoldschool said:


> maybe you shouldn't have: "The 24's are not seeing the router DHCP server"


But the DVRs see each other _and the internet._


----------



## njfoses

njfoses said:


> So directv can still not schedule my install and has now informed me that somebody from the local installation office will contact me within 72 hrs to get it figured out. If i do not have an installation date by this Friday which will be a week since i placed the order im going to cancel the work order, get a refund and wait a few months to try again. Im not a very happy camper.


So of course i never received a call from anybody and i called directv today for one last shot before i asked for a refund. I had a great rep who was able to schedule me for an install with no problem for 5/26 from 8-12, so whatever the "issue" was im assuming to be resolved. After i explained everything to him he gave me hd free for a year which was cool since i didnt even have to ask. Now as long as the installer shows up with the proper equipment i should be all set as i will walk him through the install. I will let everybody know how the install goes.


----------



## graymd74

We are over 4 hours in and the boxes are now being connected. Two up with two more to go! This is the hard part as he's starting to hook up the DVR's.

Question: Does the DECA have to plug directly into the router or can it plug into an internet switch? I have my house wired, but the tech is saying is must be directly into the router in order for it to work. Anyone know?


----------



## water1

veryoldschool said:


> "And" there are green LEDs on the DECA.


Yes, all three are green.
One area of uncertainty is the placement of the band stop filter. It is between the splitter and LNB.


----------



## dwcolvin

water1 said:


> Yes, all three are green.
> One area of uncertainty is the placement of the band stop filter. It is between the splitter and LNB.


That's OK.

All 4 receivers are attached to the same splitter? Are the unused ports terminated?


----------



## FourDoor

Drucifer said:


> HR21-100
> Mine is 0x3a8, Thu 3/11, 3:26a.
> 
> It hasn't changed in months, but I never attempted to connect to Internet before DECA.





Doug Brott said:


> Find your Broadband DECA, unplug the power supply and then plug it back in.


OK I finally got everything fixed again including network connection.

First of all, it looks like the 0x3de update was related to the receivers being updated for 3D compatibility. 2 of the 3 receivers I have rebooted overnight after receiving this update and it looks to be the culprit in my setup not working anymore since the 3 receivers were then out of sync with each other. Doing manual software resets didn't work. I called the original tech that came out to install and he suggested like Doug to unplug the Broadband DECA. That worked along with powercycling all of my equipment at the same time. So, Drucifer, this may work for your network connections as well.

*To fix out of sync multi-room/not-authorized and Internet Not Connected error after updating receiver software:*
1. Go to your DirecTV.com online account and send a Refresh signal to your receivers to get the receivers reauthorized. Then check the Multi-Room status is set to Authorized before proceeding.
2. Unplug Broadband DECA power supply (for at least 15seconds)
3. Unplug ALL receiver power supplies
4. Plug Broadband DECA back into the power outlet
5. Power on each receiver one at a time (this took me several minutes for all 3 HD-DVRs to power cycle back on)
6. When all receivers are on check each receiver to make sure Multi-Room is authorized for each receiver and that all receivers are properly seeing each other.
7. At this point, the Internet Not Connected Error will still be showing up in your system info. Run a Network Test for each receiver and the Internet Not Connected error will go away.

This is kind of disconcerting to see that a software update like this could cause the whole home DVR functionality to not function properly for me. So I'm going to ahead and force the update on my 3rd receiver now and hope that everything stays up and running for the future and that I won't have to go through this whole mess when another software update is pushed out.


----------



## njfoses

graymd74 said:


> We are over 4 hours in and the boxes are now being connected. Two up with two more to go! This is the hard part as he's starting to hook up the DVR's.
> 
> Question: Does the DECA have to plug directly into the router or can it plug into an internet switch? I have my house wired, but the tech is saying is must be directly into the router in order for it to work. Anyone know?


A switch will work fine.


----------



## Steve

njfoses said:


> A switch will work fine.


:up: (In case the installer wants to see 2 opinions! :lol


----------



## water1

dwcolvin said:


> That's OK.
> 
> All 4 receivers are attached to the same splitter? Are the unused ports terminated?


Yes and yes.


----------



## graymd74

He refused saying his training will not let him use a switch and he will not complete the install. He only put DECA's on two of the four receivers and said I don't need them on the DVR's HR21 and HR20. He is pushing the rest to another person tomorrow. :nono2:


----------



## dwcolvin

water1 said:


> Yes and yes.


Running out of ideas... what is the firmware level on the H24-100s... should be 0x03B1?

Another thought... what is the router... old/new... recent firmware?


----------



## water1

dwcolvin said:


> Running out of ideas... what is the firmware level on the H24-100s... should be 0x03B1?
> 
> Another thought... what is the router... old/new... recent firmware?


That is the current firware. Connected to 8 port Dlink gigabit switch to recent vintage Cisco router.


----------



## Doug Brott

graymd74 said:


> He refused saying his training will not let him use a switch and he will not complete the install. He only put DECA's on two of the four receivers and said I don't need them on the DVR's HR21 and HR20. He is pushing the rest to another person tomorrow. :nono2:


He should have just left you 3 more DECAs, a power inserter an approved 2-way splitter and a short piece of coax .. We'd have you set up pretty quick .. and you'd be able to check out facebook sooner than you thought


----------



## graymd74

Doug Brott said:


> He should have just left you 3 more DECAs, a power inserter an approved 2-way splitter and a short piece of coax .. We'd have you set up pretty quick .. and you'd be able to check out facebook sooner than you thought


I called D* for the 5th time and made him talk to a tech over the phone. She explained to him how it should look and I am up and running with MRV on my HR21-100, and 2 H24's. Still struggling with the broadband and the HR20-100 (DECA lights are dark). He won't use the picture that I provided him and claims he doesn't have a splitter on his truck. Is that something I can pick up on my own?


----------



## Doug Brott

graymd74 said:


> I called D* for the 5th time and made him talk to a tech over the phone. She explained to him how it should look and I am up and running with MRV on my HR21-100, and 2 H24's. Still struggling with the broadband and the HR20-100 (DECA lights are dark). He won't use the picture that I provided him and claims he doesn't have a splitter on his truck. Is that something I can pick up on my own?


If the only thing left is the broadband DECA .. Here is how it should be set up:

The Power Supply could be a small wall brick instead of what I have pictured, but the concept is the same:









The F-connector on the DECA just needs to connect anywhere on the SWiM network (any splitter output available). The Ethernet (blue) cable goes to your router (or switch).


----------



## dwcolvin

water1 said:


> That is the current firware. Connected to 8 port Dlink gigabit switch to recent vintage Cisco router.


_Facinating_ 

Were the DVRs Ethernet connected previously (like, for DOD)?

Is there some kind of MAC level authorization in the router?

Is the router out of DHCP addresses?

If power cycling doesn't help, there must be _something_ you're not mentioning...


----------



## graymd74

SUCCESS!!!!! :hurah::hurah::hurah::hurah::hurah::hurah:

After 7+ hours and lots of calls to D* and tons of help from all of you everything is up and running. The tech found a splitter in his truck which was the missing piece. 

Broadband is working and I have now converted the tech in to a true believer in this site and forum. He just thanked me and asked me to thank all of you. He was really ticked that his training at work didn't cover half of what I showed him from this thread.

Had a heck of a time getting the HR20-100 to stop all the 771 signal stuff, but all the pictures from the sticky thread help solve the problem. 

Thanks All!!!


----------



## Drucifer

FourDoor said:


> . . .he suggested like Doug to unplug the Broadband DECA. That worked along with powercycling all of my equipment *at the same time*. So, Drucifer, this may work for your network connections as well.. . .


Have bum leg, and receivers on several floors. So unless I can clone myself that's out of the question.


----------



## RAD

graymd74 said:


> He was really ticked that his training at work didn't cover half of what I showed him from this thread.


IMHO he might have not been watching the training too closely then since I've seen some of the training documentaion and videos and it's covered on how to hook up broadband.


----------



## graymd74

RAD said:


> IMHO he might have not been watching the training too closely then since I've seen some of the training documentaion and videos and it's covered on how to hook up broadband.


He actually gave me his documentation and it only covered the HR24's and it was wrong! It showed hooking DECA's to them and they aren't needed. It looked like something his local company put together.


----------



## water1

dwcolvin said:


> _Facinating_
> 
> Were the DVRs Ethernet connected previously (like, for DOD)?
> 
> Is there some kind of MAC level authorization in the router?
> 
> Is the router out of DHCP addresses?
> 
> If power cycling doesn't help, there must be _something_ you're not mentioning...


Never by Ethernet.
Don't think so. Everything else connects fine including a variety of devices.
I have power cycled, re-downloaded latest firmware and re-authorized from web site.
The not mentioning (or knowing) part is always what bites me. I'ts not liike I'm new at this. I have installed every new technology since 1994 and taught the installer how to do my DECA install Wednesday. I thought there might be something new in the H24's that I was missing.


----------



## RAD

graymd74 said:


> He actually gave me his documentation and it only covered the HR24's and it was wrong! It showed hooking DECA's to them and they aren't needed. It looked like something his local company put together.


There was a lot more documentation about how to install Connected Home thet just the HR24's. So was it that the trainers screwed up or he didn't attend all the training sessions?


----------



## graymd74

RAD said:


> There was a lot more documentation about how to install Connected Home thet just the HR24's. So was it that the trainers screwed up or he didn't attend all the training sessions?


Not sure, but he showed me what he had. I was pretty weak and it looked like it was copied several times over. Nice guy in the end, but it took a few hours of convincing to win him over.


----------



## RAD

graymd74 said:


> Not sure, but he showed me what he had. I was pretty weak and it looked like it was copied several times over. Nice guy in the end, but it took a few hours of convincing to win him over.


My understanding is that there is a web site that the install techs can logon to and retrieve all the documentation and view the training videos.

Only saying the info is out there to be had, guess you can't force the tech's to actually go look at it.


----------



## dwcolvin

water1 said:


> Never by Ethernet.
> Don't think so. Everything else connects fine including a variety of devices.
> I have power cycled, re-downloaded latest firmware and re-authorized from web site.
> The not mentioning (or knowing) part is always what bites me. I'ts not liike I'm new at this. I have installed every new technology since 1994 and taught the installer how to do my DECA install Wednesday. I thought there might be something new in the H24's that I was missing.


No, from my experience the 24's are absolutely plug and play. I think I'd try moving one of the H24's where one of the DVRs is and see what happens.


----------



## grant24

RAD said:


> There was a lot more documentation about how to install Connected Home thet just the HR24's. So was it that the trainers screwed up or he didn't attend all the training sessions?


All the training sessions? We just had a four hour class on it. And as far as documentation, we got a folder about a half inch thick with papers with different diagrams and all. Very detailed for all receiver types.

I don't see how these installers can be screwing this up unless they just didn't pay any attention. Any of them that ever used a diplexer should know how to do this.


----------



## RobertE

grant24 said:


> All the training sessions? We just had a four hour class on it. And as far as documentation, we got a folder about a half inch thick with papers with different diagrams and all. Very detailed for all receiver types.
> 
> I don't see how these installers can be screwing this up unless they just didn't pay any attention. Any of them that ever used a diplexer should know how to do this.


It helps if you were actually in the class.

I overheard one of the sub-contractors in our location the other day. He took the test multiple time for "dummy techs". What are dummy techs?  No, not that one. They are non-existant tech numbers that contractors use to get more work. Got to love how they are allowed to get away with this. Yet, DirecTv turns a blind eye to these scams. :nono2:


----------



## FourDoor

Drucifer said:


> Have bum leg, and receivers on several floors. So unless I can clone myself that's out of the question.


As long as you have are able to turn off all your receivers (one at a time) and then keep them off until you are able to power them on one at a time back on, you'll be ok.


----------



## grant24

RobertE said:


> It helps if you were actually in the class.
> 
> I overheard one of the sub-contractors in our location the other day. He took the test multiple time for "dummy techs". What are dummy techs?  No, not that one. They are non-existant tech numbers that contractors use to get more work. Got to love how they are allowed to get away with this. Yet, DirecTv turns a blind eye to these scams. :nono2:


Wow.

Well for anyone who gets a clueless installer, tell them it's exactally like a diplexer. Just instead of off-air, you're diplexing in the network. Works the same in most cases except for the hr20's and h/hr24's.


----------



## camo

water1 said:


> Help needed with setup issue.
> Neighbor has 2 HR22-100 and 2 H24-100. Dish is SWM 3lnb without green sticker but band pass filter is installed between 8 port splitter with green label. HR22's have DECA kits installed, H24's direct wired to splitter. DECA adapter with PI attached to another port on splitter.
> The 2 HR22's see each other and the internet and will show combined playlist.
> The 2 H24's do not see any other receivers or the internet. They do show authorized under multi room menu.
> What are we missing?


There are 2 inputs for coax on the HR24 one says SWM2 the other satellite2. These might be the same but just letting you know what worked for me. I hooked mine up to the SWM2 input. Don't know if it matters but my HR24 and HR20 are connected through Ethernet cables.


----------



## lwgreen

My install is tomorrow and after reading most of the posts in this thread (almost blind), I want to make sure I'm ready in case I get an installer who is not up to par.

I have an AT9 dish with four cables going to a WB68 in the basement and two cables going to each of three HR20s. The installer is bringing a HR24 to replace one of them (I already talked to the installer's office to confirm the HR24).

From my reading I assume he will replace the LNBs with SWiM compatibles and he'll add a DECA to the two HR20s (cable in Sat #1, Cat 5 in ethernet port) and cable straight into the HR24--no DECA or ethernet.

Now the part I'm less sure of: I have a power outlet and a switch next to the WB68. 1. Will the WB68 be replaced? 2. Can the power inserter be placed here and if so, before the WB68 or after? 3. Can the DECA broadband be placed here and if so, before the WB68 or after?

Anything else I haven't thought of? Thanks for any help. As always, great site.


----------



## Davenlr

lwgreen said:


> I have an AT9 dish with four cables going to a WB68 in the basement and two cables going to each of three HR20s...
> 
> Now the part I'm less sure of: I have a power outlet and a switch next to the WB68. 1. Will the WB68 be replaced? 2. Can the power inserter be placed here and if so, before the WB68 or after? 3. Can the DECA broadband be placed here and if so, before the WB68 or after?
> 
> Anything else I haven't thought of? Thanks for any help. As always, great site.


He will replace the AT9 with a new Slimline SWM dish. The SWM power inserter and splitter will replace the WB68. Deca broadband can be put anywhere there is a coax cable connected to the SWM splitter near a router. Or a ethernet router cable near a coax cable.


----------



## houskamp

lwgreen said:


> My install is tomorrow and after reading most of the posts in this thread (almost blind), I want to make sure I'm ready in case I get an installer who is not up to par.
> 
> I have an AT9 dish with four cables going to a WB68 in the basement and two cables going to each of three HR20s. The installer is bringing a HR24 to replace one of them (I already talked to the installer's office to confirm the HR24).
> 
> From my reading I assume he will replace the LNBs with SWiM compatibles and he'll add a DECA to the two HR20s (cable in Sat #1, Cat 5 in ethernet port) and cable straight into the HR24--no DECA or ethernet.
> 
> Now the part I'm less sure of: I have a power outlet and a switch next to the WB68. 1. Will the WB68 be replaced? 2. Can the power inserter be placed here and if so, before the WB68 or after? 3. Can the DECA broadband be placed here and if so, before the WB68 or after?
> 
> Anything else I haven't thought of? Thanks for any help. As always, great site.


 wb68 will be removed.. swm system will be installed..
4 way splitter and PI can go where your wb68 is with one line to each location and one to deca for internet.. deca to internet can be pretty much anywhere..

each line from splitter goes to your recievers (one each)..
HR24 will be straight run to SWM(2) input
others will be coax>deca>sat1


----------



## water1

dwcolvin said:


> No, from my experience the 24's are absolutely plug and play. I think I'd try moving one of the H24's where one of the DVRs is and see what happens.


Actually, we tried that already. The mystery continues.


----------



## water1

camo said:


> There are 2 inputs for coax on the HR24 one says SWM2 the other satellite2. These might be the same but just letting you know what worked for me. I hooked mine up to the SWM2 input. Don't know if it matters but my HR24 and HR20 are connected through Ethernet cables.


We are dealing with an H24 so only one input and one tuner. If you are using ethernet and not DECA adapters it is not comparable. If I understand correctly you would use an ethernet connection on any H or HR 24 in an ethernet install but not when using DECA.


----------



## houskamp

water1 said:


> We are dealing with an H24 so only one input and one tuner. If you are using ethernet and not DECA adapters it is not comparable. If I understand correctly you would use an ethernet connection on any H or HR 24 in an ethernet install but not when using DECA.


 correct.. in deca setup it would be just the one RG6 straigt to H24..

sometimes a "reset everything" can be needed to wake up the deca side..


----------



## lwgreen

Thanks for the information, Davenlr and houskamp. Guess I'm as ready as I'll ever be. Now we'll see who shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Doug Brott

water1 said:


> Never by Ethernet.
> Don't think so. Everything else connects fine including a variety of devices.
> I have power cycled, re-downloaded latest firmware and re-authorized from web site.
> The not mentioning (or knowing) part is always what bites me. I'ts not liike I'm new at this. I have installed every new technology since 1994 and taught the installer how to do my DECA install Wednesday. I thought there might be something new in the H24's that I was missing.


If you are using Ethernet for the 24s (H or HR) keep this in mind.

Ethernet MUST be plugged in and active before powering up the 24. If it is, the networking will use Ethernet. If it's not, then DECA will be chosen (whether you have other DECA or not. One the Ethernet or DECA decision is made, it will not change until you restart the receiver. Bottom line is if you want to use Ethernet, plug the Ethernet cable into your switch or router before starting your receiver.


----------



## Doug Brott

lwgreen said:


> Thanks for the information, Davenlr and houskamp. Guess I'm as ready as I'll ever be. Now we'll see who shows up tomorrow.


Broadband DECA should go near your router so that that Ethernet cable can plug into it. The pigtail goes to a power source and the open F-Connecter is attached to a coax coming from the main SWiM splitter. This could conceivably be right where the WB68 is currently located if your router is sitting in that area as well.


----------



## water1

Doug Brott said:


> If you are using Ethernet for the 24s (H or HR) keep this in mind.
> 
> Ethernet MUST be plugged in and active before powering up the 24. If it is, the networking will use Ethernet. If it's not, then DECA will be chosen (whether you have other DECA or not. One the Ethernet or DECA decision is made, it will not change until you restart the receiver. Bottom line is if you want to use Ethernet, plug the Ethernet cable into your switch or router before starting your receiver.


His 24's were never connected to ethernet. I will try swapping one of his with one of mine once DTV finds a SWiM 16 to finish my DECA install. That should give some clue to the problem if it will see my DVR's.


----------



## Steve

water1 said:


> His 24's were never connected to ethernet. I will try swapping one of his with one of mine once DTV finds a SWiM 16 to finish my DECA install. That should give some clue to the problem if it will see my DVR's.


I don't know how MRV authorization works, but it would surprise me if a receiver auth'd to one person can MRV with a receiver auth'd to another.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So now that MRV is here, will we ever see "whole home recording management for multiple DVRs", or will that be a HMC option only? Thanks


----------



## T-Hefner

njfoses said:


> So of course i never received a call from anybody and i called directv today for one last shot before i asked for a refund. I had a great rep who was able to schedule me for an install with no problem for 5/26 from 8-12, so whatever the "issue" was im assuming to be resolved. After i explained everything to him he gave me hd free for a year which was cool since i didnt even have to ask. Now as long as the installer shows up with the proper equipment i should be all set as i will walk him through the install. I will let everybody know how the install goes.


I finally got a a install date too.....It only took 3 calls. LOL....But whatever...it got resolved. I did not receive any HD for free though.

Anyways, I am still a little concerned because, He gave me a date by phone for the install, but online, in "My account" and "Pending Orders" it still says Unscheduled .....So I hope this is just lagging behind or a glitch....

-Tim


----------



## Blurayfan

T-Hefner said:


> I finally got a a install date too.....It only took 3 calls. LOL....But whatever...it got resolved. I did not receive any HD for free though.
> 
> Anyways, I am still a little concerned because, He gave me a date by phone for the install, but online, in "My account" and "Pending Orders" it still says Unscheduled .....So I hope this is just lagging behind or a glitch....
> 
> -Tim


The website showed that for my upgrade too, install was done as scheduled though.


----------



## DogLover

T-Hefner said:


> I finally got a a install date too.....It only took 3 calls. LOL....But whatever...it got resolved. I did not receive any HD for free though.
> 
> Anyways, I am still a little concerned because, He gave me a date by phone for the install, but online, in "My account" and "Pending Orders" it still says Unscheduled .....So I hope this is just lagging behind or a glitch....
> 
> -Tim


My install was Wednesday. It still says unscheduled online. I think that some of the installers' systems just don't interface with the DirecTV website.


----------



## T-Hefner

Ok.....Thanks guys...Makes me feel better bout it.......

They were having issues scheduling certain areas of NJ for the installs....Dont ask me why....but a few others had the same issues. 

Anyways, Happy its resolved...

Thanks again...


----------



## njfoses

T-Hefner said:


> Ok.....Thanks guys...Makes me feel better bout it.......
> 
> They were having issues scheduling certain areas of NJ for the installs....Dont ask me why....but a few others had the same issues.
> 
> Anyways, Happy its resolved...
> 
> Thanks again...


I'll let you know how the install goes.


----------



## T-Hefner

njfoses,
yeah, keep me updated....


----------



## Steve

DogLover said:


> My install was Wednesday. It still says unscheduled online. I think that some of the installers' systems just don't interface with the DirecTV website.


Same here. I called a CSR about it and she told me her screen was showing my install was complete. She added "the web site gets updated when it gets updated", and the only web-related issue she can help with is a User ID or Password problem.


----------



## Milkman

I have been following this thread, and I just wanted to thank VOS for his many many many contributions in here. 

There have been many others that have been helping a lot as well, but VOS has spent tons of hours in this thread and been posting a LOT. Of his 24k+ posts, I think 22k of them are in here - lol!!! So many times every other post was VOS rapid fire responding to people! 

Thanks VOS!!!


----------



## veryoldschool

Milkman said:


> I have been following this thread, and I just wanted to thank VOS for his many many many contributions in here.
> 
> There have been many others that have been helping a lot as well, but VOS has spent tons of hours in this thread and been posting a LOT. Of his 24k+ posts, I think 22k of them are in here - lol!!! So many times every other post was VOS rapid fire responding to people!
> 
> Thanks VOS!!!


Thank you, but I'm merely [poorly] trying to follow in Earl's footsteps. He is the one who made this place what it is and set a standard for us to follow.


----------



## vicmatajr

Can somebody explain to me how the mrv is installed? i recieved a kit with two blockers and some kind of pigtail with a power supply. I have a hr24, h24 and two d12d's.


----------



## veryoldschool

vicmatajr said:


> Can somebody explain to me how the mrv is installed? i recieved a kit with two blockers and some kind of pigtail with a power supply. I have a hr24, h24 and two d12d's.


Take a look at the top of this forum at the tread with images.
Your D12s need bandstop filters and the "blocks with pigtails" are the DECAs, but it sounds like you only need one to bridge to your home network with the PI.


----------



## vicmatajr

Can someone explain the installation process for mrv please? I have HR24, H24, and two d12d's. The kit came with some kind of pigtail with ethernet connection, and a power supply, dont really understand why?


----------



## vicmatajr

ok...where and how does this powersupply fit into the install?


----------



## dwcolvin

vicmatajr said:


> Can someone explain the installation process for mrv please? I have HR24, H24, and two d12d's. The kit came with some kind of pigtail with ethernet connection, and a power supply, dont really understand why?


If you don't know how to install it, why aren't you having D* install it?


----------



## vicmatajr

Im a dealer and trying to find answers for my techs. it seems simple yet, cant seem to figure it out correctly. dont want any problems on our customer install tomorrow.


----------



## dwcolvin

vicmatajr said:


> ok...where and how does this powersupply fit into the install?


The pigtail from the DECA attaches to the PS. The Ethernet cable attaches to your router. A line from your SWM splitter attaches to the F-connector.

The Hx24s don't need anything else.


----------



## veryoldschool

vicmatajr said:


> Im a dealer and trying to find answers for my techs. it seems simple yet, cant seem to figure it out correctly. dont want any problems on our customer install tomorrow.


Find it here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308


----------



## Impala1ss

I've read about all of threads about MRV. My install for MRV is set for Tuesday, 8-12. I have 2 tvs with a HD-DVR in Living room and HD box in bedroom. I asked for an HR24 but will see what is delivered before agreeing to change out my HR20-700. I want the HR24 because I want 3D support which mt HR20 won't give me. 

AS I discussed with CSR, if I get the HR24, I will have it installed in Living Room, move the HR20 dvr to bedroom, and return the old HD box.
If no HR24, I will leave HR20 in living room, get new H24 HD box in bedroom.

I am currently connected to Internet by hardwire from my D-Link router.

Will I still connect through MY router or is there another one that comes from DirectV?

I have Slimline 5lnd dish. Will that need to be replaced with another? Will current one need to be reaimed if new one not needed?

If I don't get HR24 and I buy one through vendor for $199 will I be able to hook it up myself? or will it require another service call?

Will I need any wiring changes? I have cat 5 wire now.

Thanks in advance for your help.

So much information, so little understanding.:lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

Impala1ss said:


> I've read about all of threads about MRV. My install for MRV is set for Tuesday, 8-12. I have 2 tvs with a HD-DVR in Living room and HD box in bedroom. I asked for an HR24 but will see what is delivered before agreeing to change out my HR20-700. I want the HR24 because I want 3D support which mt HR20 won't give me.
> 
> AS I discussed with CSR, if I get the HR24, I will have it installed in Living Room, move the HR20 dvr to bedroom, and return the old HD box.
> If no HR24, I will leave HR20 in living room, get new H24 HD box in bedroom.
> 
> I am currently connected to Internet by hardwire from my D-Link router.*A DECA + PI should be used to connect here*
> 
> Will I still connect through MY router or is there another one that comes from DirectV?
> 
> I have Slimline 5lnd dish. Will that need to be replaced with another? Will current one need to be reaimed if new one not needed? *LNB Swap and retweak the dish*
> 
> If I don't get HR24 and I buy one through vendor for $199 will I be able to hook it up myself? or will it require another service call? *you should be able to connect it*
> 
> Will I need any wiring changes? I have cat 5 wire now. *you won't need it*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> So much information, so little understanding.:lol:


hope this helps


----------



## water1

Steve said:


> I don't know how MRV authorization works, but it would surprise me if a receiver auth'd to one person can MRV with a receiver auth'd to another.


Just to add to the knowledge base: I took one of my H24's to my brothers and replace one of his. It immediately saw his DVR's and played nicely.


----------



## dwcolvin

water1 said:


> Just to add to the knowledge base: I took one of my H24's to my brothers and replace one of his. It immediately saw his DVR's and played nicely.


Did you then try a *Reset Everything* on the H24 that didn't work, and try again?


----------



## Steve

water1 said:


> Just to add to the knowledge base: I took one of my H24's to my brothers and replace one of his. It immediately saw his DVR's and played nicely.


As Mr. Spock would say, "Fascinating!" 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pdxguy

My router is currently not connected to or near any of my dvrs. If I convert to Whole Home, will the installers have to run ethernet cable to one of my dvrs, or will they be able to use the wireless bridge I currently use to get On-Demand for me to have Whole Home internet access?


----------



## dwcolvin

pdxguy said:


> My router is currently not connected to or near any of my dvrs. If I convert to Whole Home, will the installers have to run ethernet cable to one of my dvrs, or will they be able to use the wireless bridge I currently use to get On-Demand for me to have Whole Home internet access?


Neither. The installer will run a coax from the SWM splitter to your router for the 'Broadband DECA'.


----------



## water1

dwcolvin said:


> Did you then try a *Reset Everything* on the H24 that didn't work, and try again?


Sorry for not being clear. Tried this experiment at my brothers house. Neighbor is still having H24 issue. I have not tried my receiver at his house yet. I wanted to confirm that the issue you mentioned would not be an issue at neighbors house.


----------



## aleicgrant

so is paying a $100 the only way to get MRV? Can the DECA equipment be had somewhere else for a lower cost?

Three of my dvr's are all hard wired, one is wireless.

Update: after calling back and some tenacity I got the rep to enable the MRV flag 

no new equipment needed !!!!!


----------



## grafixfreak

grafixfreak said:


> I wish I could comment on my install that was scheduled for today between 8-12. Well its 5:00 pm and no sign of an installer; no phone call saying they will be late...nothing. I called DTV twice and they told me that the installer was on site-unless they were wearing a cloak of invisibility-they were not on site. I was told DTV would relay a message to the local office and someone would call me within 20 minutes. The second call to DTV, an hour after the first call, I was told the same thing; that the installer was on site and that they called and there was no answer. Well I inadvertently took the day off from work and have been home all day awaiting my mystery installer-and there was only one phone call early this morning, confirming my address and the time of my appointment.
> 
> After this, I can see why Dish network is getting better ratings for customer service.
> 
> Now I hope if the installer does show up that he doesnt do a half-ass job-since he is 5-8 hours late!!!


Update: The installer never called nor his supervisor. Well after getting a $50 credit I rescheduled for Saturday 12-4. Guess what happened? Wait for it.... They didnt show up -AGAIN!!! I dont know who the local office is for Londonderry NH but they are giving DTV a bad name. I finally heard from the local office at 5:30-using the excuse the phone system was down. And they had no idea where the installer was that was supposed to my upgrade. I got another $50 credit for them not showing up. They said they could do it on Monday 8-12. I told them not to bother showing up if they are not here by 8:30. This whole thing is a nightmare!!!

Does DTV even screen these local installers?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

aleicgrant said:


> so is paying a $100 the only way to get MRV? Can the DECA equipment be had somewhere else for a lower cost?
> 
> Three of my dvr's are all hard wired, one is wireless.


For the $99 you get the SWiM and DECA install - the separate components would be hundreds of dollars if purchased that way. DECA will not work as intended unless you also get the SWiM installed. The only other alternative is to stick with Ethernet setup.

As a package...its an amazing deal.


----------



## kjgarrison

aleicgrant said:


> so is paying a $100 the only way to get MRV? Can the DECA equipment be had somewhere else for a lower cost?
> 
> Three of my dvr's are all hard wired, one is wireless.
> 
> Update: after calling back *and some tenacity* I got the rep to enable the MRV flag
> 
> no new equipment needed !!!!!


You would think that they would be eager to enable MRV unsupported. They get the return ($3/mo) without the upfront cost and the backend cost.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

kjgarrison said:


> You would think that they would be eager to enable MRV unsupported. They get the return ($3/mo) without the upfront cost and the backend cost.


Then again....getting thousands of calls, only to have to say that they cannot assist....is not the best use of anyone's time.


----------



## dwcolvin

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Then again....getting thousands of calls, only to have to say that they cannot assist....is not the best use of anyone's time.


Then again, what's the probability of DECA being installed correctly? Maybe 50% now (it appears to be improving). 'Forcing' customers to the new technology that installers clearly don't understand yet and disabling functioning setups seems to be bad business.

Or maybe that was the idea... the MRV Betas pay to become the DECA install guinea pigs.


----------



## jagrim

dwcolvin said:


> Or maybe that was the idea... the MRV Betas pay to become the DECA install guinea pigs.


Why not? At least the "MRV Beta people" are a little more knowledable and know where to find assistance. My installer and his assistant learned a tremendous amount during my upgrade and I'm sure that his next upgrade will go better.

I think the majority of installers need more training and will get it on-the-job. If someone wants the ideal installation, I would wait several weeks to upgrade.


----------



## buist

Does it surprise anyone else that the Tech's don't have a binder containing the special situations (like how to connect an HR20-100) and wiring diagrams? It seems like that would be the norm for new stuff like this.. It would cost a whole lot less than the time the techs are wasting trying to figure it out..

Tim


----------



## veryoldschool

buist said:


> Does it surprise anyone...
> 
> Tim


"Surprise": that the trainers didn't have mock ups to give each installer some hands on practice time where mistakes/lack of understanding could be corrected before going to the customer's homes. 

This isn't rocket science, or brain surgery.


----------



## Rich

buist said:


> Does it surprise anyone else that the Tech's don't have a binder containing the special situations (like how to connect an HR20-100) and wiring diagrams? It seems like that would be the norm for new stuff like this.. It would cost a whole lot less than the time the techs are wasting trying to figure it out..
> 
> Tim


What would absolutely shock me is if a "technician" ever showed up at my home. Or even an installer who knew enough not to screw up an installation in some way. I turned down a no cost DECA installation because I can't imagine D* sending someone to my home that could actually install one. I've had a lot of trucks sent to my home and I've never seen anyone I would call a "tech". Just installers. And poor ones at that.

Rich


----------



## Rich

veryoldschool said:


> "Surprise": that the trainers didn't have mock ups to give each installer some hands on practice time where mistakes/lack of understanding could be corrected before going to the customer's homes.
> 
> This isn't rocket science, or brain surgery.


I think D* actually takes the "swim or drown" approach with their installers. Probably not the worst way to train their people and a whole lot cheaper than training them properly.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool

rich584 said:


> I think D* actually takes the "swim or drown" approach with their installers. Probably not the worst way to train their people and a whole lot cheaper than training them properly.
> 
> Rich


Hope these trainers don't train aircraft techs. 
"Swim or drown" would take on new meaning. :eek2:


----------



## RAD

rich584 said:


> I think D* actually takes the "swim or drown" approach with their installers. Probably not the worst way to train their people and a whole lot cheaper than training them properly.
> 
> Rich


I think it's hit or miss on what the contractors want to spend time and money wise on training. I've seen some training videos that show installers using test beds on on to properly install hardware. Maybe some contractors just don't want to put in the extra effort to set up an area like that.


----------



## RobertE

buist said:


> Does it surprise anyone else that the Tech's don't have a binder containing the special situations (like how to connect an HR20-100) and wiring diagrams? It seems like that would be the norm for new stuff like this.. It would cost a whole lot less than the time the techs are wasting trying to figure it out..
> 
> Tim


You mean like all the materials located at http://www.satinstalltraining.com/index.html ?

Every installer/trainer/supervisor has access to those materials. If they fail to use the resources at their disposal, then thats too bad for them and their customers.


----------



## kjgarrison

There is so much variability in what equipment people have, not to mention how their networks and coax runs are configured; there would be no way to prep for it all.

Still, it's telling when a business owner comes on here to find answers so his techs can get it right.

I chose to stay with unsupported MRV, at least for now, simply because of the complexity of the coax and network wiring in my house which can not be changed (at least can't be changed without running new wires outside around the house and poking new holes.)

If I understand correctly I would need a coax to go from someplace around my SWM8 to my network switch or router just for DECA. That's a problem. Maybe it would only have to go from my new HR24 to the switch. That isn't.


----------



## veryoldschool

RobertE said:


> You mean like all the materials located at http://www.satinstalltraining.com/index.html ?
> 
> Every installer/trainer/supervisor has access to those materials. If they fail to use the resources at their disposal, then thats too bad for them and their customers.


"Horse to water" and then he simply pees instead.


----------



## veryoldschool

kjgarrison said:


> If I understand correctly I would need a coax to go from someplace around my SWM8 to my network switch or router just for DECA. That's a problem. Maybe it would only have to go from my new HR24 to the switch. That isn't.


The whole idea of moving to SWiM, is to use/need less cabling. As for DECA and your router, I had an ethernet running to a receiver. When I moved to DECA, I used this for the DECA to router bridging and simply added/used a splitter port for this DECA. "Simple"


----------



## dwcolvin

RobertE said:


> You mean like all the materials located at http://www.satinstalltraining.com/index.html ?
> 
> Every installer/trainer/supervisor has access to those materials. If they fail to use the resources at their disposal, then thats too bad for them and their customers.


If all the information is readily available there (it's password protected, so I don't know), then *why are so many installers showing up clueless?* 

Did D* not enphasize that "if you don't pay attention to this, you're going to look like an idiot"?

And when things started to fall apart last Friday, why wasn't _something_ done? :rant:

There's just no excuse for customers being left with incorrectly installed, nonfunctional installations and having to fend for themselves, sometimes making things even worse. :bang


----------



## RobertE

dwcolvin said:


> If all the information is readily available there (it's password protected, so I don't know), then *why are so many installers showing up clueless?*
> 
> Did D* not enphasize that "if you don't pay attention to this, you're going to look like an idiot"?
> 
> And when things started to fall apart last Friday, why wasn't _something_ done? :rant:
> 
> There's just no excuse for customers being left with incorrectly installed, nonfunctional installations and having to fend for themselves, sometimes making things even worse. :bang


As with any group of people you will have those that will pay attention and comprehend what needs to be done. You have some that "don't need any training, matter of fact you'll see these guys post from time to time, their posts are easy to spot. You have some that simply don't "get it" never have, never will, but they are a warm body. Then there are some contractors that just do whatever. Lastly there are some that fall inbetween both ends of the spectrum.

The materials are there to be used, you just can't force someone to use them.


----------



## dwcolvin

RobertE said:


> The materials are there to be used, you just can't force someone to use them.


Yes, but after it became apparent things were not going well, doesn't D* have the ability to put some verbiage on the Work Order to point installers in the right direction?

As VOS says, this isn't brain surgery or rocket science. There's a finite set of configurations... HR20-100; HR20-700, HR22, HR23, H21, H23 and R22; Hx24; SWM-compatible SD receivers; and 'Broadband DECA'. That's only *five* (and the '24s are "just hook up the coax"). Presumably they already knew how to install a SWM.


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> Yes, but after it became apparent things were not going well, doesn't D* have the ability to put some verbiage on the Work Order to point installers in the right direction?
> 
> As VOS says, this isn't brain surgery or rocket science. There's a finite set of configurations... HR20-100; HR20-700, HR22, HR23, H21, H23 and R22; Hx24; SWM-compatible SD receivers; and 'Broadband DECA'. That's only *five* (and the '24s are "just hook up the coax"). Presumably they already knew how to install a SWM.


Think this can come down to:


HR20-100
EVERY other HD receiver but the 24s
H/HR24
SD receivers
internet connection
use of bandstop filters
SWiM-16
"Done".


----------



## dwcolvin

veryoldschool said:


> Think this can come down to:
> 
> 
> HR20-100
> EVERY other HD receiver but the 24s
> H/HR24
> SD receivers
> internet connection
> use of bandstop filters
> SWiM-16
> "Done".


I recall reading on the D* Installer Forum that the DECA/MRV training took _hours_, and generally overcomplicated things.


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> I recall reading on the D* Installer Forum that the DECA/MRV training took _hours_, and generally overcomplicated things.


yeah, there was a test at the end.


----------



## RobertE

dwcolvin said:


> Yes, but after it became apparent things were not going well, doesn't D* have the ability to put some verbiage on the Work Order to point installers in the right direction?
> 
> As VOS says, this isn't brain surgery or rocket science. There's a finite set of configurations... HR20-100; HR20-700, HR22, HR23, H21, H23 and R22; Hx24; SWM-compatible SD receivers; and 'Broadband DECA'. That's only *five* (and the '24s are "just hook up the coax"). Presumably they already knew how to install a SWM.


I'll say this for the at least the 3rd time now.

Just because you publish something, you can't force a guy to read and/or understand what was written.

Sorry, but you walked right into that and proved my point.


----------



## FloDee

Jared701 said:


> I'm really confused about this process... I've read multiple posts but still not sure that I understand. I am doing the mover's connection, taking 1 HR21, adding 2 SD DVRs and 1 HD DVR. If I asked them to add MRVing to my account would they then give me 3 HD DVRs instead of 2 SD ones? Does the DECA allow the ethernet to only be connected to one DVR and then all boxes to use on demand service?


The 2 SD DVR units will only be replaced if they are currently R15 models, they will not be upgraded to HDDVR units but merely SD DVR's that are SWM compatible.
Hope this helps


----------



## dwcolvin

RobertE said:


> I'll say this for the at least the 3rd time now.
> 
> Just because you publish something, you can't force a guy to read and/or understand what was written.
> 
> Sorry, but you walked right into that and proved my point.


But you _can_ force a guy who botches a DECA install to RTFM before he's allowed to do any more installs.


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> But you _can_ force a guy who botches a DECA install to RTFM before he's allowed to do any more installs.


I think the horse and carrot method is to starve him into learning with a flat-rate pay/job.


----------



## scottjf8

Got my DECA's and SWM installed today. He replaced my dish with a new one, and he even swapped out my HR20 for an HR24!! 

Man going from 802.11n to DECA is SUCH a big improvement.. shows run almost as if they were on the local DVR. Trickplay works awesome!

And man is the HR24 fast!

The only issue so far is that my old R10 in my guest room won't work with the SWM, so I need to call and see if they will replace it with an HR2x.


----------



## veryoldschool

scottjf8 said:


> Got my DECA's and SWM installed today. He replaced my dish with a new one, and he even swapped out my HR20 for an HR24!!
> 
> Man going from 802.11n to DECA is SUCH a big improvement.. shows run almost as if they were on the local DVR. Trickplay works awesome!
> 
> And man is the HR24 fast!
> 
> The only issue so far is that my old R10 in my guest room won't work with the SWM, so I need to call and see if they will replace it with an HR2x.


This should have been part of the upgrade and an R-16


----------



## scottjf8

veryoldschool said:


> This should have been part of the upgrade and an R-16


When I called, she asked if I wanted it upgraded.. I said no - I didn't know it HAD to be! Meh.


----------



## Drucifer

veryoldschool said:


> "Surprise": that *the trainers didn't have mock ups* to give each installer some hands on practice time where mistakes/lack of understanding could be corrected before going to the customer's homes.
> 
> This isn't rocket science, or brain surgery.


Being a tech company in the video field, I expect they would do a video that could be view on any laptop.

But then again, I once work for NYNEX, and I know how little a company make use of their own stuff. It is as if those in charge don't know the capabilities of their own gadgets.


----------



## Rich

veryoldschool said:


> I think the horse and carrot method is to starve him into learning with a flat-rate pay/job.


The one thing that the installers I've talked to have agreed on is that they simply don't make enough money. A plumber makes about $200-$300 to install a valve for the water supply leading to a toilet. And an installer gets practically nothing to install a dish and peak it and run cables. Doesn't seem fair, but the plumber goes to school for five years and has to work as an apprentice for those five years. Training costs money, lots of it, that's why apprentice programs for crafts are so rare.

I gotta feeling that this is something we'll live with for years and perhaps never see the end of it. Where's the incentive to learn? A plumber makes a lot of money after he suffers thru an apprenticeship and strikes out on his own. Will installers or contractors ever make that much money? I really doubt it. Not working off work orders from a company such as D*. The guys who own their own businesses do make a good buck, but you have to know what you're doing and have the capitol to start up that business.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> Being a tech company in the video field, I expect they would do a video that could be view on any laptop.


I find the best way is hands on. It wouldn't take that much in time or capital to run everyone through setting up the various receivers into a working system and have the trainer check it.
"Retention" seems to work best by doing, and making your mistakes along the way.


----------



## APorter

After 8 days everything is finally working as it shoud. Another installer came by yesterday and repalced the two HR20-100 with a HR24 (installer brought with him) and HR20-700 (shipped direct from Directv, Protection plan).


----------



## Impala1ss

veryoldschool said:


> hope this helps


Thanks very much.


----------



## Drucifer

veryoldschool said:


> I find the best way is *hands on*. It wouldn't take that much in time or capital to run everyone through setting up the various receivers into a working system and have the trainer check it.
> "Retention" seems to work best by doing, and making your mistakes along the way.


Giving every tech a 'hands-on' is time consuming and therefore costly. Decisions like these will always be decided by the bottom-line.

BTW, I'm old school too, but there is nothing like a video you can replay over and over again.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> Being a tech company in the video field, I expect they would do a video that could be view on any laptop.
> 
> But then again, I once work for NYNEX, and I know how little a company make use of their own stuff. It is as if those in charge don't know the capabilities of their own gadgets.


Again, all the info, is available at the website I posted above. They have the videos for streaming, download, even for a mobile device. It's there to be used, people just need to use it.


----------



## dennisj00

Of the two guys at my installation, one was talking about applying for his next job and how he slept through class. His expertise was making jumpers.

I think it's a systemic problem starting with the free installs and discounts for installations. Nothing is free. Pony up and pay the price, whether that's DTV paying a reasonable wage or the guy is here for a few weeks and goes to some other job paying a $1 more an hour.

Like the poster above, I paid +$200 for a Roto-rooter visit that requires a LOT less in technical ability - no offense to the RR guys! And that included NO equipment left with me.

I'm really not sure how these guys make a living. But the good ones can make an installation seamless.


----------



## Rich

dennisj00 said:


> Of the two guys at my installation, one was talking about applying for his next job and how he slept through class. His expertise was making jumpers.


I think I've had two guys show up twice, the rest of the many trucks that have pulled up to my home have had only one person in them.



> I think it's a systemic problem starting with the free installs and discounts for installations. Nothing is free. Pony up and pay the price, whether that's DTV paying a reasonable wage or the guy is here for a few weeks and goes to some other job paying a $1 more an hour.


I don't understand how they (D*) get away with such low wages. The guys that I know that work for Cablevision seem to be very well trained and make a living wage. A lot of them have been with CV for years and like the job. I've got yet to meet a D* installer that was satisfied with his job.



> Like the poster above, I paid +$200 for a Roto-rooter visit that requires a LOT less in technical ability - no offense to the RR guys! And that included NO equipment left with me.


I've known a few RR people and they get a straight wage, they don't work as contractors and they seem to make out pretty well. Not the most pleasant of jobs, but if you make a salary that you can live on, it's worth it, I guess. People are always gonna get plugged lines. Kinda like plumbers without going thru all that training.



> I'm really not sure how these guys make a living. But the good ones can make an installation seamless.


Apparently, those guys don't live or work around our area. 

Rich


----------



## Rich

Drucifer said:


> Giving every tech a 'hands-on' is time consuming and therefore costly. Decisions like these will always be decided by the bottom-line.


I used to be a "trainer" and was actually in charge of training. It costs a fortune. Every one that's getting trained has to replaced in the field by another person who has to be replaced and that person has to replaced and so on down the line. On top of that, training manuals and videos cost a small fortune.



> BTW, I'm old school too, but there is nothing like a video you can replay over and over again.


Twenty years ago, I would not have agreed with you. Today a mechanic can take a laptop out in the field and have access to all kinds of videos. Great way to learn.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer

rich584 said:


> I don't understand how they (D*) get away with such low wages. The guys that I know that work for Cablevision seem to be very well trained and make a living wage. A lot of them have been with CV for years and like the job. I've got yet to meet a D* installer that was satisfied with his job.


I know the CWA tried to unionize the cable industry about two decades ago when it looked like Ma Bell was going to get into it.


----------



## Rich

Drucifer said:


> I know the CWA tried to unionize the cable industry about two decades ago when it looked like Ma Bell was going to get into it.


Be a pretty big effort, considering that the people they would be trying to unionize are spread across the nation. But, perhaps the Teamsters, or some other huge union...

Rich


----------



## aquavette2k1

Here is my experience with this situation:

I actually ordered the DECA kit (99+49) and after reading this forum I decided to call customer service one last time and complain about how my the service was working just fine and how the DECA kit literally does the exact same thing as my wired network did before they disabled the service. The CSR I got said she would enable the WHDVR service and let me see if it worked correctly with my existing hardware setup. She sent the authorization, I rebooted the DVR's and I in about 15 minutes I was watching content from the my living room in the basement....

I guess the buzz words you have to push is simple this:
You had no problems...
You understand you won't get support...
You already have the infrastructure in place...

Combine that with a little CSR luck and you'll get it turned on with your existing LAN.


----------



## Leftcoastdave

I have five (two HR20-100's & three HR20-700's) HD DVR's connected to my local area network. Three are hardwired to my Linksys router and two access the LAN via a wireless bridge. MRV works flawlessly using any and all of the DVR's; either as players or as content hosts.

About ten days ago, I called DIRECTV and opted for the unsupported Ethernet solution because my MRV was working just fine during the beta test; and it still is working just fine. I am now gleefully committed to send an additional $3/month to continue using MRV.

Having since read several posts herein extolling the virtues of the SWM + DECA solution, I got to thinking at some point as my legacy receivers and old sidecar satellite dish age, I might have to abandon my unsupported configuration and jump on the DECA bandwagon.

One question that I have not seen answered is: If I went with SWM+DECA, would I be able to free up the three hardwired ports on my router now occupied by my three HR20'?


----------



## tjbtexas

yes,
because all your DVRs will communicte through one router port.
Think of it as the DECA Cloud connecting to your router (not each DVR)


----------



## Doug Brott

Leftcoastdave said:


> One question that I have not seen answered is: If I went with SWM+DECA, would I be able to free up the three hardwired ports on my router now occupied by my three HR20'?


All of your HR2x receivers would be removed from the network switches if you go with DECA. They would all be on their own MRV optimized private network (a.k.a. the DECA cloud).

You would like attach one more DECA node that would connect to your router (or switch). This would provide Internet/Home Network connectivity for all of your receivers through this one junction.


----------



## Leftcoastdave

Thanks guys. Now I am beginning to understand why many felt the $149 price was a bargain. The freed up router ports are another bonus of the professional installation.


----------



## Blurayfan

Leftcoastdave said:


> Thanks guys. Now I am beginning to understand why many felt the $149 price was a bargain. The freed up router ports are another bonus of the professional installation.


In addition to that getting the low price upgrade to a SWiM system. Removing the need for two lines at each DVR, but still able to use both tuners.


----------



## Rich

Leftcoastdave said:


> Thanks guys. Now I am beginning to understand why many felt the $149 price was a bargain. The freed up router ports are another bonus of the professional installation.


You could do the same thing with a work station switch for $26, if all you care about is freeing up space on your router.

Rich


----------



## kiddk1

rich584 said:


> You could do the same thing with a work station switch for $26, if all you care about is freeing up space on your router.
> 
> Rich


true I just added a switch now I have 4 empty ports


----------



## texz71

Can the DECA modules work with the SWimLine Dish setup...ie SL5-SWM LNB single line fed by a PI-21 Power Supply & SWS-8 8-Port splitter (AU9-5-SWM-B-PWS)? Is there any need for the Band Stop Filter with this configuration and HR23-700 receivers?


----------



## dwcolvin

texz71 said:


> Can the DECA modules work with the SWimLine Dish setup...ie SL5-SWM LNB single line fed by a PI-21 Power Supply & SWS-8 8-Port splitter (AU9-5-SWM-B-PWS)? Is there any need for the Band Stop Filter with this configuration and HR23-700 receivers?


It depends. If it's a newish SWM LNB with a green label, a Band Stop filter isn't needed. If it's been there for a while, a BS filter _is_ needed (and in any case won't hurt). The HR23s will have DECAs attached and should _not_ have BS filters. You'll want another DECA and PS to connect to your home network.

If the splitter doesn't have a green label, it should be replaced with a new green label MRV rated splitter (the old one will work, the green label one will work better).


----------



## Rich

dwcolvin said:


> It depends. If it's a newish SWM LNB with a green label, a Band Stop filter isn't needed. If it's been there for a while, a BS filter _is_ needed (and in any case won't hurt). The HR23s will have DECAs attached and should _not_ have BS filters. You'll want another DECA and PS to connect to your home network.
> 
> If the splitter doesn't have a green label, it should be replaced with a new green label MRV rated splitter (the old one will work, the green label one will work better).


Man, did this thread slow down! I wonder if the "Boys from Staten Island" have the DECA install figured out yet. I can't imagine turning one of them loose on my sat system. Maybe in a year or so. No joke intended here, I'm quite serious, sadly.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, in fact I think the time has come to close this one and ask you to start new threads as necessary for specific issues.


----------

